#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  new standards

## popov_al

Hello!



this list - any new standards in my fond




```
New standards (172 files 220 Mb):

API MPMS 11.4.1 2018
API MPMS 22.4 2018
API MPMS 3.1B 2018
API MPMS 7.2 2018
API RP 1177-2017
API RP 19G10-2018
API Spec 10F-2018
API Spec 15X-2018
API St 692-2018
API St 976-2018
API TR 17TR8-2018
API TR 2577-2018
API TR 6MET-2018
API TR 980-2018

ASME B16.14-2018
ASME B36.19M-2018
ASME PTC 36-2018

ASTM A228/A228M-18
ASTM A231/A231M-18
ASTM A232/A232M-18
ASTM A401/A401M-18
ASTM A724/A724M-09 (2018)
ASTM A770/A770M-03 (2018)
ASTM A827/A827M-14 (2018)
ASTM B 387-18
ASTM C1208/C1208M-18
ASTM C1359-18e1
ASTM D1053-92a (2018)
ASTM D3137-81 (2018)
ASTM D6570-18
ASTM E1975-18
ASTM E1977-18
ASTM E1978-18
ASTM E1994-09 (2018)
ASTM E2377-18
ASTM E2448-18
ASTM F467-13 (2018)
ASTM F467M-06a (2018)
ASTM F468M-06 (2018)
ASTM F2291-18
ASTM F3203-18
ASTM F3322-18
ASTM MNL 7-2018

AWS A5.11/A5.11M-2018
AWS A5.2/A5.2M-2018
AWS B2.3/B2.3M-2018
AWS B5.2-2018
AWS C4.3/C4.3M-2018
AWS D1.3/D1.3M-2018
AWS D1.4/D1.4M-2018
AWS D10.18M/D10.18-2018
AWS D16.1M/D16.1-2018
AWS D9.1/-D9.1M-2018
AWS F1.1M-2018

BS EN 560-2018
BS EN 1149-5-2018
BS EN 2878-2018
BS EN 2880-2018
BS EN 13200-3-2018
BS EN 16510-1-2018
BS EN 16603-31-02-2018
BS EN 16603-60-21-2018
BS EN 16770-2018
BS EN 17101-2018
BS EN 60204-1-2018
BS EN IEC 61204-3-2018
BS EN IEC 61800-3-2018
BS EN IEC 62040-2-2018
BS EN IEC 62442-2-2018
BS EN ISO 2401-2018
BS EN ISO 2812-5-2018
BS EN ISO 4042-2018
BS EN ISO 8249-2018
BS EN ISO 8251-2018
BS EN ISO 8384-2018
BS EN ISO 9241-306-2018
BS EN ISO 10683-2018
BS EN ISO 11139-2018
BS EN ISO 11296-3-2018
BS EN ISO 11640-2018
BS EN ISO 11699-2-2018
BS EN ISO 18451-2-2018
BS EN ISO 18472-2018
BS EN ISO 19258-2018
BS EN ISO 20700-2018
BS EN ISO 21043-1-2018
BS EN ISO 22477-5-2018
BS EN ISO 24373-2018
BS IEC 62945-2018
BS ISO 1833-27-2018
BS ISO 1922-2018
BS ISO 2238-2018
BS ISO 2296-2018
BS ISO 2780-2018
BS ISO 4661-2-2018
BS ISO 4666-4-2018
BS ISO 6101-6-2018
BS ISO 7432-2018
BS ISO 7867-2-2018
BS ISO 8139-2018
BS ISO 8140-2018
BS ISO 9211-1-2018
BS ISO 11855-6-2018
BS ISO 12807-2018
BS ISO 13006-2018
BS ISO 15622-2018
BS ISO 15645-2018
BS ISO 17168-1-2018
BS ISO 17168-2-2018
BS ISO 17168-3-2018
BS ISO 17168-4-2018
BS ISO 17168-5-2018
BS ISO 17325-3-2018
BS ISO 17325-4-2018
BS ISO 18885-2-2018
BS ISO 19123-2-2018
BS ISO 19624-2018
BS ISO 19690-2-2018
BS ISO 19935-1-2018
BS ISO 20158-2018
BS ISO 20295-2018
BS ISO 20377-2018
BS ISO 20611-2018
BS ISO 20768-2018
BS ISO 20894-2018
BS ISO 20920-2018
BS ISO 21066-2018
BS ISO 21232-2018
BS ISO 21308-1-2018
BS ISO 21717-2018
BS ISO 21766-2018
BS ISO 22915-2-2018
BS ISO 22915-8-2018
BS ISO 28198-2018
BS ISO IEC 20000-1-2018
BS ISO IEC 20000-10-2018
BS ISO IEC 20071-23-2018
BS ISO IEC 28360-2-2018

IEC 61753-1-2018

ISO 11297-3-2018
ISO 11298-3-2018
ISO IEC 80079-34-2018

PD CEN TR 17244-2018
PD CEN TR 17245-2018
PD CEN TS 1459-8-2018
PD CLC TS 50134-9-2018
PD ISO TR 6336-31-2018
PD ISO TR 10093-2018
PD ISO TR 15069-2018
PD ISO TR 19867-3-2018
PD ISO TR 19997-2018
PD ISO TR 20772-2018
PD ISO TR 21784-2018
PD ISO TR 21900-2018
PD ISO TR 23049-2018
PD ISO TS 8100-21-2018
PD ISO TS 13399-306-2018
PD ISO TS 22331-2018

SAE AMS 3678D-2018
SAE AMS 6453D-2018
SAE ARP 1923B-2018
SAE J1111-2018
SAE J1353-2018
SAE J153-2018
SAE J1812-2018
SAE J1939-31-2018
SAE J2409-2018
SAE J2527-2017
SAE J2623-2018
SAE J3023-2018
SAE J3162-2018
SAE MS 1007-2018
```


if interected (receive this archive) - please write to PMSee More: new standards

----------


## ptb

Thanks Boss.

If possible pl upload in mediafire.

----------


## nnarvind

Kindly share all available latest standards in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] . Thank you in advance

----------


## xud9999

Please Kindly shared
Thanks!

----------


## ezzat

dear friends 
Please share 
thank you in advance

----------


## dartfreak

Greetings all

Where can we find this archive?

----------


## popov_al

hello!




```
 390 files, 435 Mb 

ANSI MSS SP-25-2018

API Bull 1178-2017
API St 650-2013 (2018)
API TR 18TR4-2017
API TR 934-F-3-2017

ASME B16.15-2018
ASME B16.22-2018
ASME B16.26-2018
ASME B16.50-2018
ASME B16.51-2018
ASME B20.1-2018
ASME B36.10M-2018
ASME CSD-1-2018
ASME QEI-1-2018

AWS-NAVSE B2.1-1-316-2018

BS 8486-8-2018
BS EN 927-6-2018
BS EN 997-2018
BS EN 2564-2018
BS EN 4611-007-2018
BS EN 4832-2018
BS EN 4834-2018
BS EN 4835-2018
BS EN 4836-2018
BS EN 4839-001-2018
BS EN 10164-2018
BS EN 12405-1-2018
BS EN 12726-2018
BS EN 12733-2018
BS EN 13832-1-2018
BS EN 13892-9-2018
BS EN 14055-2018
BS EN 14236-2018
BS EN 16167-2018
BS EN 50377-14-1-2018
BS EN 50556-2018
BS EN IEC 60127-8-2018
BS EN IEC 60695-6-2-2018
BS EN IEC 60793-1-54-2018
BS EN IEC 60812-2018
BS EN IEC 60974-1-2018
BS EN IEC 61189-2-630-2018
BS EN IEC 61290-4-4-2018
BS EN IEC 61788-23-2018
BS EN IEC 61987-92-2018
BS EN IEC 62386-221-2018
BS EN IEC 62442-1-2018
BS EN IEC 62822-1-2018
BS EN IEC 62853-2018
BS EN IEC 62969-4-2018
BS EN ISO 204-2018
BS EN ISO 4531-2018
BS EN ISO 6185-1-2018
BS EN ISO 6185-2-2018
BS EN ISO 6185-3-2018
BS EN ISO 6581-2018
BS EN ISO 7539-6-2018
BS EN ISO 7840-2018
BS EN ISO 8469-2018
BS EN ISO 8637-2-2018
BS EN ISO 8666-2018
BS EN ISO 8849-2018
BS EN ISO 9093-1-2018
BS EN ISO 9093-2-2018
BS EN ISO 10325-2018
BS EN ISO 10650-2018
BS EN ISO 10750-2018
BS EN ISO 11124-4-2018
BS EN ISO 11125-3-2018
BS EN ISO 11125-5-2018
BS EN ISO 11126-1-2018
BS EN ISO 11126-3-2018
BS EN ISO 11126-4-2018
BS EN ISO 11126-6-2018
BS EN ISO 11126-8-2018
BS EN ISO 11192-2018
BS EN ISO 11238-2018
BS EN ISO 11297-3-2018
BS EN ISO 11298-3-2018
BS EN ISO 11547-2018
BS EN ISO 11990-2018
BS EN ISO 12215-2-2018
BS EN ISO 12215-3-2018
BS EN ISO 12215-4-2018
BS EN ISO 12216-2018
BS EN ISO 13056-2018
BS EN ISO 13297-2018
BS EN ISO 13590-2018
BS EN ISO 14509-3-2018
BS EN ISO 14852-2018
BS EN ISO 15083-2018
BS EN ISO 15084-2018
BS EN ISO 18363-2-2018
BS EN ISO 19232-5-2018
BS EN ISO 20696-2018
BS EN ISO 20728-2018
BS EN ISO 21970-1-2018
BS EN ISO 21970-2-2018
BS EN ISO 23470-2018
BS EN ISO 25197-2018

BS IEC 61156-1-4-2018
BS IEC 62106-1-2018
BS IEC 62106-2-2018
BS IEC 62106-3-2018
BS IEC 62106-4-2018
BS IEC 62106-5-2018
BS IEC 62106-6-2018
BS IEC 62153-4-8-2018
BS IEC 62899-202-5-2018
BS IEC 62899-203-2018

BS ISO 2041-2018
BS ISO 2782-2-2018
BS ISO 4586-2-2018
BS ISO 4629-3-2018
BS ISO 6099-2018
BS ISO 6425-2018
BS ISO 6469-3-2018
BS ISO 7210-2018
BS ISO 7612-2018
BS ISO 7867-1-2018
BS ISO 10144-2018
BS ISO 13926-1-2018
BS ISO 14839-1-2018
BS ISO 15590-1-2018
BS ISO 16000-36-2018
BS ISO 16157-2018
BS ISO 16647-2018
BS ISO 17924-2018
BS ISO 18796-1-2018
BS ISO 19843-2018
BS ISO 19847-2018
BS ISO 19848-2018
BS ISO 19916-1-2018
BS ISO 20236-2018
BS ISO 20457-2018
BS ISO 20761-2018
BS ISO 20779-2018
BS ISO 20928-2018
BS ISO 21255-2018
BS ISO 21257-2018
BS ISO 21266-1-2018
BS ISO 21266-2-2018
BS ISO 21308-6-2018
BS ISO 21308-7-2018
BS ISO 21676-2018
BS ISO 21843-2018
BS ISO 22326-2018
BS ISO 22395-2018
BS ISO 22762-2-2018
BS ISO 24698-1-2018
BS ISO 24698-2-2018
BS ISO 27919-1-2018
BS ISO 28560-2-2018

BS ISO IEC 8825-8-2018
BS ISO IEC 11770-2-2018
BS ISO IEC 24787-2018
BS ISO IEC 27050-2-2018

DIN 18111-1 2018-10
DIN 18111-2 2018-10
DIN 18111-3 2018-10
DIN 18860-1 2018-10
DIN 18860-2 2018-10
DIN 18860-3 2018-10
DIN 18861-1 2018-10
DIN 18861-2 2018-10
DIN 18861-3 2018-10
DIN 18861-4 2018-10
DIN 18861-5 2018-10
DIN 1912-4 2018-10
DIN 2403 2018-10
DIN 31636 2018-10
DIN 33867 2018-10
DIN 33904 2018-10
DIN 35224 2018-10
DIN 38414-22 2018-10
DIN 4108-3 2018-10
DIN 5694-1 2018-10
DIN 58124 2018-10
DIN 58989 2018-10
DIN 6111 2018-10
DIN 6146 2018-10
DIN 6176 2018-10
DIN 65124 2018-10
DIN 6529 2018-10
DIN 675 2018-10
DIN 81411 2018-10
DIN 81412 2018-10
DIN 83407-1 2018-10
DIN 86028 2018-10

IEC 62368-1-2018
IEC IEEE 60076-16-2018

ISO 15622-2018

PD CEN TR 10261-2018
PD CEN TR 17080-2018
PD CEN TR 17081-2018
PD CEN TR 17172-2018
PD CEN TR 17225-2018
PD CEN TR 17249-1-2018
PD CEN TS 16637-1-2018
PD CEN TS 17091-2018
PD CEN TS 17182-2018
PD CEN TS 17217-2018
PD IEC TR 61850-90-6-2018
PD IEC TR 62672-2018
PD IEC TR 63145-1-1-2018
PD ISO IEC Guide 41-2018
PD ISO TR 19969-2018
PD ISO TR 22400-10-2018
PD ISO TS 18178-2018
PD ISO TS 19475-1-2018
PD ISO TS 19475-2-2018
PD ISO TS 19475-3-2018
PD ISO TS 20131-1-2018

SAE 1001-2018
SAE 9990-1-2018
SAE 9990-2-2018
SAE AIR 1316B-2018
SAE AIR 1336B-2018
SAE AIR 1854A-2018
SAE AIR 4777B-2018
SAE AIR 4938C-2018
SAE AIR 5719A-2018
SAE AIR 6133-2018
SAE AIR 6908-2018
SAE AIR 7521-2018
SAE AMS 6360P-2018
SAE AMS 6382R-2018
SAE AMS 6910C-2018
SAE ARP 1598B-2018
SAE ARP 1631A-2018
SAE ARP 246D-2018
SAE ARP 4087C-2018
SAE ARP 4553B-2018
SAE ARP 4853D-2018
SAE ARP 4967B-2018
SAE ARP 5107C-2018
SAE ARP 6001A-2018
SAE ARP 6152-2018
SAE ARP 6330-2018
SAE ARP 924B-2018
SAE J1098-2018
SAE J1124-2018
SAE J1277-2018
SAE J1939-21-2018
SAE J2698-2018
SAE J2963-2018
SAE J3089-2018
SAE J3120-2018
SAE J3163-2018
SAE J631-2018
SAE MA 2536A-2018
SAE MA 3259B-2018
SAE MA 3454B-2018
```


if You need this complect (archive) or any standards from this archive - send email to popov_al@perm.ru (or to PM)

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new last week




```
180 files, 378 Mb

BS 8303:2018
BS 9122:2018
BS EN 1992-4:2018
BS EN 2369:2018
BS EN 2591-228:2018
BS EN 3745-202:2018
BS EN 4708-106:2018
BS EN 12012-1:2018
BS EN 13756:2018
BS EN 17190:2018
BS EN 50131-2-10:2018
BS EN IEC 60332-3-10:2018
BS EN IEC 60332-3-21:2018
BS EN IEC 60332-3-22:2018
BS EN IEC 60332-3-23:2018
BS EN IEC 60332-3-24:2018
BS EN IEC 60332-3-25:2018
BS EN IEC 61757:2018
BS EN IEC 62477-2:2018
BS EN ISO 2085:2018
BS EN ISO 11124-1:2018
BS EN ISO 11124-2:2018
BS EN ISO 11124-3:2018
BS EN ISO 11125-2:2018
BS EN ISO 11125-4:2018
BS EN ISO 11125-6:2018
BS EN ISO 12215-1:2018
BS EN ISO 12215-5:2018
BS EN ISO 12215-8:2018
BS EN ISO 17696:2018
BS EN ISO 17702:2018
BS EN ISO 17709:2018
BS EN ISO 18275:2018
BS EN ISO 18541-5:2018
BS EN ISO 21487:2018
BS EN ISO 29463-2:2018
BS EN ISO 29463-3:2018
BS EN ISO 29463-4:2018
BS EN ISO 29463-5:2018
BS IEC 63047:2018
BS ISO 1997:2018
BS ISO 2942:2018
BS ISO 4379:2018
BS ISO 7112:2018
BS ISO 8332:2018
BS ISO 10106:2018
BS ISO 11901-2:2018
BS ISO 12219-8:2018
BS ISO 13605:2018
BS ISO 16300-1:2018
BS ISO 20676:2018
BS ISO 21043-2:2018
BS ISO 22381:2018
BS ISO 22762-3:2018
BS ISO 24343-2:2018
BS ISO 35104:2018
BS ISO IEC 29167-21:2018
IEC 60364-7-722:2018
IEC 61987-92:2018
IEC 62899-202-5:2018
IEC 62899-203:2018
IEC TR 63145-1-1:2018
IEC TS 62898-2:2018
IEEE Std 1914.3-2018
IEEE Std 3006.8-2018
IEEE Std C37.116-2018
IEEE Std C37.30.3-2018
IEEE Std C37.30.5-2018
IEEE Std C57.109-2018
IEEE Std C57.119-2018
IEEE Std C95.2-2018
ISO 6469-3:2018
ISO 7783:2018
ISO 10144:2018
ISO 11961:2018
ISO 12219-8:2018
ISO 16053:2018
ISO 16300-1:2018
ISO 17325-3:2018
ISO 19123-2:2018
ISO 21266-1:2018
ISO 21266-2:2018
ISO 22395:2018
ISO 22610:2018
ISO 22762-1:2018
ISO 22762-2:2018
ISO 22762-3:2018
ISO 30500:2018
ISO/IEC 20000-1:2018
ISO/IEC 29110-4-3:2018
ISO/IEC Guide 41:2018
ISO/IEEE 11073-20702:2018
ISO/TR 10093:2018
ISO/TR 13086-3:2018
ISO/TR 19867-3:2018
ISO/TR 20772:2018
ISO/TR 21784:2018
ISO/TS 22331:2018
ISO/TS 22375:2018
PD CEN/TR 17079:2018
PD CEN/TR 17236:2018
PD CEN/TS 17216:2018
PD IEC PAS 60512-27-200:2018
PD IEC TR 62351-90-2:2018
PD IEC TR 63139:2018
PD IEC TS 62898-2:2018
PD ISO/TR 13086-3:2018
PD ISO/TR 18945:2018
PD ISO/TS 11665-12:2018
PD ISO/TS 13399-315:2018
PD ISO/TS 15311-2:2018
PD ISO/TS 17536-5:2018
PD ISO/TS 21830:2018
PD ISO/TS 22375:2018
SAE AIR 6219-2018
SAE AMS 4378-2018
SAE AMS 5643V-2018
SAE ARP 5497A-2018
SAE ARP 6287-2018
SAE ARP 6307-2018
SAE AS14274A-2018
SAE AS3534B-2018
SAE AS7471H-2018
SAE AS8010D-2018
SAE AS9389A-2018
SAE J1206-2018
SAE J1242-2018
SAE J125-2018
SAE J1267-2018
SAE J1434-2018
SAE J1817-2018
SAE J2343-2018
SAE J2406-2018
SAE J2614-2018
SAE J2645-2018
SAE J2907-2018
SAE J3006-2018
SAE J3151-2018
SAE J417-2018
SAE J422-2018
SAE J431-2018
SAE J435-2018
SAE J462-2018
SAE J466-2018
SAE J468-2018
SAE J502-2018
SAE J775-2018
SAE J836-2018
SAE J965-2018
UL 508A 2018-04
```


if You need this complect (archive) or any standards from this archive - send email to popov_al@perm.ru (or to PM)

----------


## virtech1

please send me link on gohil19121980@gmail.com

----------


## nnarvind

Dear Friend ,

Kindly send me complete archive to reddy.narendran@gmail.com

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friend
Kindly send me complete archive to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com
Thank you in advance

----------


## CANDICEDALAIS

hi 

please can you send me all the archives you have to my email address candicedalais@yahoo.com
do you perhaps have  BS EN 12952 and 12953 latest editions? as well as if they are published yet ISO 9606-1 2018 and ISO 15614-1 2018

thank you in advance. you are a saviour  :Smile:

----------


## popov_al

Hello!



last week




```
 122 files 149 Mb

ACI 441.1R-18
ACI 447.1R-18
ACI 544.4R-18
ACI 549.1R-18
ACI 550.5M-18
BS 1707-2018
BS 8473-2018
BS EN 2591-403-2018
BS EN 3660-004-2018
BS EN 3660-005-2018
BS EN 13702-2018 (BS 2000-513-2018)
BS EN 14081-2-2018
BS EN 14215-2018
BS EN 17111-2018
BS EN ISO 6413-2018
BS EN ISO 6802-2018
BS EN ISO 8993-2018
BS EN ISO 10545-2-2018
BS EN ISO 11126-7-2018
BS EN ISO 11393-1-2018
BS EN ISO 11393-3-2018
BS EN ISO 12215-6-2018
BS EN ISO 16180-2018
BS EN ISO 17703-2018
BS EN ISO 17705-2018
BS EN ISO 17706-2018
BS EN ISO 18119-2018
BS EN ISO 18895-2018
BS EN ISO 19014-3-2018
BS EN ISO 20569-2018
BS EN ISO 20570-2018
BS EN ISO 22476-6-2018
BS EN ISO 22476-8-2018
BS EN ISO 22653-2018
BS ISO 2030-2018
BS ISO 9211-6-2018
BS ISO 10110-14-2018
BS ISO 19881-2018
BS ISO 21157-2018
BS ISO 21159-2018
BS ISO 21832-2018
BS ISO 22285-2018
BS ISO 22286-2018
BS ISO 22327-2018
BS ISO 22915-4-2018
BS ISO IEC 29147-2018
IEC 60947-4-1-2018
IEC 61010-2-061-2018
IEC 61191-1-2018
IEC 61340-6-1-2018
IEC 61918-2018
IEC 62106-3-2018
IEC 62106-5-2018
IEC 62106-6-2018
IEC 62239-1-2018
IEC 62386-102-2018
IEC 62752-2018
IEC 62945-2018
IEC TR 62351-90-2-2018
IEC TR 62672-2018
ISO 10001-2018
ISO 10002-2018
ISO 10003-2018
ISO 20816-5-2018
ISO 20816-8-2018
ISO/IEC 7811-1-2018
ISO/IEC 7811-6-2018
ISO/IEC 7811-7-2018
PD ISO IEC TS 19608-2018
SAE J1113-1-2018
SAE J1470-2018
SAE J2082-2018
SAE J2789-2018
SAE J575-2018
UL 5500 2018-09
UL 62841-2-17 2018-09
```


See More: new standards

----------


## markdbell

Does anyone have a copy of CSA Z767-17?

----------


## CANDICEDALAIS

is there anybody here that has tried another way to get all these archives besides the site that has been given as i have tried everything and still cannot retrieve or download the archives.

kind regards
candice

----------


## ELDAR NDT

Dfgg_1976@mail.ru please

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

from last week




```
 250 files, 530 Mb

ACI 211.9R-18
ACI 239R-18
ACI 311.6-18
ACI 439.5R-18
ACI ITG-10.1R-18
API RP 14F-2018
API RP 19G11-2018
API RP 621-2018
API Spec 15PX-2018
API Spec 6A-2018
API St 622-2018
API TR 13M-5-2018
API TR 13TR3-2018
API TR 979-2018
ASME B16.9-2018
ASME B31.8-2018
ASME SRB-1-2018
ASME V&V 40-2018
ASME Y14.36-2018
BS EN 2894-2018
BS EN 4708-102-2018
BS EN 4710-01-2018
BS EN 4710-03-2018
BS EN 9145-2018
BS EN 9146-2018
BS EN 12679-2018
BS EN 13565-2-2018
BS EN 14064-1-2018
BS EN 16354-2018
BS EN 50069-2018
BS EN IEC 60034-14-2018
BS EN IEC 60076-11-2018
BS EN IEC 60297-3-110-2018
BS EN IEC 60404-13-2018
BS EN IEC 60793-1-49-2018
BS EN IEC 60794-4-20-2018
BS EN IEC 61191-1-2018
BS EN IEC 61340-6-1-2018
BS EN IEC 61753-1-2018
BS EN IEC 61784-5-3-2018
BS EN IEC 61788-25-2018
BS EN IEC 61993-2-2018
BS EN IEC 62005-9-4-2018
BS EN IEC 62325-503-2018
BS EN IEC 62435-6-2018
BS EN IEC 62746-10-3-2018
BS EN IEC 62862-3-2-2018
BS EN IEC 62923-1-2018
BS EN IEC 62923-2-2018
BS EN ISO 7783-2018
BS EN ISO 8199-2018
BS EN ISO 4022-2018
BS EN ISO 4254-9-2018
BS EN ISO 10460-2018
BS EN ISO 11125-1-2018
BS EN ISO 11125-7-2018
BS EN ISO 11126-5-2018
BS EN ISO 14052-2018
BS EN ISO 14509-1-2018
BS EN ISO 17279-1-2018
BS EN ISO 20769-1-2018
BS EN ISO 20769-2-2018
BS EN ISO 21809-1-2018
BS EN ISO 28158-2018
BS IEC 60092-101-2018
BS ISO 1070-2018
BS ISO 8528-5-2018
BS ISO 10290-2018
BS ISO 11425-2018
BS ISO 11457-2018
BS ISO 11783-3-2018
BS ISO 14701-2018
BS ISO 16063-44-2018
BS ISO 17167-2018
BS ISO 18400-202-2018
BS ISO 18400-203-2018
BS ISO 18400-205-2018
BS ISO 18400-206-2018
BS ISO 18639-4-2018
BS ISO 19671-2018
BS ISO 20929-2018
BS ISO 21046-2018
BS ISO 21160-2018
BS ISO 21330-2018
BS ISO 22320-2018
BS ISO 22382-2018
BS ISO 24102-1-2018
BS ISO 24102-2-2018
BS ISO 24102-3-2018
BS ISO 24102-4-2018
BS ISO 24343-3-2018
BS ISO 30401-2018
BS ISO/IEC 10118-3-2018
BS ISO/IEC 20889-2018
BS ISO/IEC 26553-2018
BS ISO/IEC 26556-2018
BS ISO/IEC 29112-2018
BS ISO/IEC 29138-1-2018
BS ISO/IEC 29167-22-2018
BS ISO/IEC/IEEE 24748-1-2018
CISPR 16-4-2-2018
IEC 60076-3-2018
IEC 60092-101-2018
IEC 60320-1-2018
IEC 60320-3-2018
IEC 60364-5-56-2018
IEC 60364-8-2-2018
IEC 60512-1-2018
IEC 60730-2-8-2018
IEC 60812-2018
IEC 60974-14-2018
IEC 61010-2-051-2018
IEC 61010-2-101-2018
IEC 61010-2-120-2016
IEC 61051-1-2018
IEC 61058-2-4-2018
IEC 61156-1-4-2018
IEC 61557-12-2018
IEC 61869-14-2018
IEC 61993-2-2018
IEC 62106-1-2018
IEC 62106-2-2018
IEC 62325-503-2018
IEC 62446-1-2018
IEC 62612-2018
IEC 62679-2-2018
IEC 62707-1-2018
IEC 62881-2018
IEC 62923-1-2018
IEC 63047-2018
IEC PAS 60512-27-200-2018
IEC TR 62271-306-2018
IEEE Std 1250-2018
IEEE Std 3002.2-2018
IEEE Std 802.19.1-2018
IEEE Std 802.1Qcc-2018
IEEE Std C57.110-2018
ISO 527-3-2018
ISO 4623-1-2018
ISO 4945-2018
ISO 4954-2018
ISO 4978-2018
ISO 14644-12-2018
ISO 30401-2018
ISO/IEC 11770-2-2018
ISO/IEC 20027-2018
ISO/IEC 21964-3-2018
ISO/IEC 23008-8-2018
ISO/IEC 24707-2018
ISO/IEC/IEEE 24748-1-2018
ISO/TR 10400-2018
ISO/TS 25108-2018
PAS 201-2018
PD CEN/TS 54-14-2018
PD CEN/TS 17240-2018
PD IEC TS 62312-1-1-2018
PD IEC TS 62312-2-2018
PD ISO/TR 20571-2018
PD ISO/TR 21946-2018
PD ISO/TR 21974-1-2018
PD ISO/TR 22165-2018
PD ISO/TR 22299-2018
SAE AIR 512G-2018
SAE AIR 6245-2018
SAE AMS 5689G-2018
SAE AMS 5697G-2018
SAE J1452-2018
SAE J1495-2018
SAE J1757-2-2018
SAE J2468-2018
SAE J3136-2018
SAE J3142-2018
SAE J45-2018
SAE J49-2018
SAE J89-2018
```


any question - to PM or popov_al@perm.ru

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

last week




```
 170 files 315 Mb

BS EN 1022-2018
BS EN 1104-2018
BS EN 3660-003-2018
BS EN 4641-200-2018
BS EN 13032-5-2018
BS EN 14351-2-2018
BS EN 15885-2018
BS EN 16966-2018
BS EN 17090-2018
BS EN 50064-2018
BS EN IEC 60268-4-2018
BS EN IEC 61375-2-6-2018
BS EN IEC 61853-3-2018
BS EN IEC 61853-4-2018
BS EN IEC 61918-2018
BS EN ISO 4623-1-2018
BS IEC 62679-2-2018
BS IEC 62951-3-2018
BS ISO 8559-3-2018
BS ISO 8759-1-2018
BS ISO 8759-3-2018
BS ISO 8759-4-2018
BS ISO 9060-2018
BS ISO 9211-5-2018
BS ISO 10553-2018
BS ISO 12900-2018
BS ISO 13084-2018
BS ISO 18582-2-2018
BS ISO 18948-2018
BS ISO 20298-1-2018
BS ISO 20480-2-2018
BS ISO 20915-2018
BS ISO 21424-2018
BS ISO 21426-2018
BS ISO 28902-3-2018
BS ISO 55002-2018
BS ISO IEC 14888-3-2018
BS ISO IEC 21878-2018
BS ISO IEC 26554-2018
IEC 60335-2-21-2018
IEC 61167-2018
IEC 62680-1-4-2018
IEC 62746-10-3-2018
IEC 62885-5-2018
IEC PAS 63178-2018
IEC TR 62967-2018
IEC TR 63149-2018
IEC TR 63167-2018
IEC TR 63170-2018
IEC TS 62600-30-2018
IEC TS 62607-4-7-2018
IEC TS 62876-2-1-2018
IEC TS 62933-3-1-2018
IEEE Std 1722-2016
ISO 247-2-2018
ISO 898-3-2018
ISO 1853-2018
ISO 1891-4-2018
ISO 2007-2018
ISO 3315-2018
ISO 3316-2018
ISO 3547-1-2018
ISO 3858-2018
ISO 5458-2018
ISO 7063-2018
ISO 8000-2-2018
ISO 8067-2018
ISO 8307-2018
ISO 8434-1-2018
ISO 8504-3-2018
ISO 8677-1986
ISO 9697-2018
ISO 10004-2018
ISO 10110-14-2018
ISO 10195-2018
ISO 10290-2018
ISO 10794-2018
ISO 11088-2018
ISO 11145-2018
ISO 11425-2018
ISO 11502-2018
ISO 11527-2018
ISO 12058-1-2018
ISO 12985-1-2018
ISO 12985-2-2018
ISO 13640-2018
ISO 13694-2018
ISO 13926-1-2018
ISO 14146-2018
ISO 14322-2018
ISO 14701-2018
ISO 15527-2018
ISO 15626-2018
ISO 15747-2018
ISO 16063-44-2018
ISO 16266-2-2018
ISO 16461-2018
ISO 16845-2-2018
ISO 17339-2018
ISO 17422-2018
ISO 17840-4-2018
ISO 17915-2018
ISO 18407-2018
ISO 18618-2018
ISO 18640-1-2018
ISO 18750-2018
ISO 19087-2018
ISO 19461-1-2018
ISO 19593-1-2018
ISO 19671-2018
ISO 19723-1-2018
ISO 19723-2-2018
ISO 19835-2018
ISO 20130-2018
ISO 20426-2018
ISO 20468-1-2018
ISO 20557-2-2018
ISO 20789-2018
ISO 21046-2018
ISO 21113-2018
ISO 21157-2018
ISO 21164-2018
ISO 21255-2018
ISO 21511-2018
ISO 21635-2018
ISO 21714-2018
ISO 22285-2018
ISO 22286-2018
ISO 22477-1-2018
ISO 22915-4-2018
ISO 23611-1-2018
ISO 24102-1-2018
ISO 24102-3-2018
ISO 24102-4-2018
ISO 25179-2018
ISO 25358-2018
ISO 80601-2-79-2018
ISO 80601-2-80-2018
ISO ASTM 52910-2018
ISO IEC 23000-18-2018
ISO IEC TR 19583-22-2018
ISO TR 21954-2018
ISO TR 23022-2018
ISO TR 24514-2018
ISO TS 21362-2018
ISO TS 22239-1-2018
ISO TS 22239-2-2018
ISO TS 22640-2018
ISO TS 23810-2018
ISO TS 30411-2018
PD CEN TR 10364-2018
PD CEN TR 17296-2018
PD CEN TR 17304-2018
PD IEC TS 62351-100-1-2018
PD ISO TS 50008-2018
SAE AIR 36108-2018
SAE AIR 5145A-2018
SAE AMS 4842F-2018
SAE ARP 1176A-2018
SAE ARP 6852C-2018
SAE AS1131C-2018
SAE AS1214B-2018
SAE AS1650F-2018
SAE AS1677D-2018
SAE AS25488B-2018
SAE AS3071C-2018
SAE AS4696C-2018
SAE AS51992C-2018
SAE AS8048-2018
SAE AS85049-124E-2018
SAE AS85049-139C-2018
SAE J10-2018
SAE J326-2018
```




any question - to PM or popov_al@perm.ru

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

last week




```
 130 files 125 Mb

BS 6229-2018
BS EN 438-8-2018
BS EN 646-2018
BS EN 648-2018
BS EN 1335-2-2018
BS EN 1647-2018
BS EN 3315-2018
BS EN 12498-2018
BS EN 17129-2018
BS EN 17137-2018
BS EN 61167-2018
BS EN ISO 4869-1-2018
BS EN ISO 4869-2-2018
BS EN ISO 7405-2018
BS EN ISO 17279-2-2018
BS EN ISO 23161-2018
BS EN ISO 23702-1-2018
BS EN ISO 80369-1-2018
BS ISO 1496-2-2018
BS ISO 5289-2018
BS ISO 14167-2018
BS ISO 15151-2018
BS ISO 18785-1-2018
BS ISO 18785-2-2018
BS ISO 18785-3-2018
BS ISO 18785-5-2018
BS ISO 20189-2018
BS ISO 20294-2018
BS ISO 20766-2-2018
BS ISO 20766-3-2018
BS ISO 20949-2018
BS ISO 21041-2018
BS ISO 21153-2018
BS ISO 21976-2018
BS ISO/IEC 30118-1-2018
BS ISO/IEC 30118-2-2018
BS ISO/IEC 30118-3-2018
BS ISO/IEC 30118-4-2018
BS ISO/IEC 30118-5-2018
BS ISO/IEC 30118-6-2018
IEC 60728-113-2018
IEEE Std 384-2018
ISO 7405-2018
ISO 15883-4-2018
ISO 24102-2-2018
ISO/IEC 29112-2018
ISO/TR 21974-1-2018
PD CEN TR 14560-2018
PD CEN TR 17292-2018
PD IEC TR 62977-2-4-2018
PD IEC TR 62977-2-5-2018
PD IEC TR 63191-2018
PD IEC TS 61994-4-1-2018
PD IEC TS 61994-4-4-2018
PD ISO/IEC TS 19570-2018
SAE AMS 2175A-2018
SAE AMS 2759-9E-2018
UL 1576 2018-02
```


for ask - PM or popov_al@perm.ru

----------


## Longthienson

Hello Popov,

Thanks for sharing the valuable standards on this site. Could you please send me the link of the latest BS EN standards and the following ASME standards via email uctmechatronics@gmail.com:
ASME A112.18.1-2018 
ASME A112.18.2-2015 
ASME A112.18.3-2002 (2012) 
ASME A112.18.6-2017 
ASME A112.18.7-1999 (2004) 
ASME A112.18.8-2009 (2014) 
ASME A112.18.9-2011 
ASME A112.19.1-2018 
ASME A112.19.10-2017 
ASME A112.19.12-2014 
ASME A112.19.13-2001 
ASME A112.19.14-2013 
ASME A112.19.15-2012 
ASME A112.19.16-2006 
ASME A112.19.17-2010 
ASME A112.19.19-2016 
ASME A112.19.1M-1999 (2004) 
ASME A112.19.2-2018 
ASME A112.19.2M-1998 
ASME A112.19.3-2017 errata 2017-08 
ASME A112.19.3-2017 
ASME A112.19.4M-1994 (2009) 
ASME A112.19.5-2017 
ASME A112.19.6-1995 
ASME A112.19.7-2012 (2017) 
ASME A112.19.7M-1995 
ASME A112.19.8-2007 
ASME A112.19.8a-2008 
ASME A112.19.8b-2009 
ASME A112.19.8M-1987 
ASME A112.19.9M-1991 (2008) 

Thanks in advance!

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
 115 files 174 Mb

AWS-NAVSEA B2.1-1-317-2018
BS 8571-2018
BS 661210-2018
BS EN 81-77-2018
BS EN 358-2018
BS EN 2379-2018
BS EN 2709-2018
BS EN 2716-2018
BS EN 2726-2018
BS EN 2728-2018
BS EN 3745-506-2018
BS EN 4611-004-2018
BS EN 4641-106-2018
BS EN 4641-201-2018
BS EN 4641-202-2018
BS EN 4726-2018
BS EN 4730-2018
BS EN 10058-2018
BS EN 13144-2018
BS EN 13832-3-2018
BS EN 15426-2018
BS EN 16602-70-39-2018
BS EN 16603-10-02-2018
BS EN 16842-6-2018
BS EN 17058-2018
BS EN 17096-2018
BS EN 17126-2018
BS EN 50068-2018
BS EN 50129-2018
BS EN 50597-2018
BS EN IEC 60358-4-2018
BS EN IEC 60512-1-2018
BS EN IEC 60974-14-2018
BS EN IEC 62881-2018
BS EN IEC 62961-2018
BS EN ISO 4945-2018
BS EN ISO 6974-3-2018
BS EN ISO 11148-13-2018
BS EN ISO 12156-1-2018
BS EN ISO 17782-2018
BS EN ISO 20753-2018
BS EN ISO 20815-2018
BS EN ISO 32100-2018
BS ISO 4254-16-2018
BS ISO 5894-2018
BS ISO 9241-500-2018
BS ISO 10110-18-2018
BS ISO 11760-2018
BS ISO 13216-3-2018
BS ISO 13779-2-2018
BS ISO 13779-4-2018
BS ISO 16000-23-2018
BS ISO 16000-24-2018
BS ISO 16750-1-2018
BS ISO 17123-9-2018
BS ISO 18250-1-2018
BS ISO 18315-2018
BS ISO 18785-4-2018
BS ISO 19206-1-2018
BS ISO 19206-2-2018
BS ISO 19882-2018
BS ISO 20088-3-2018
BS ISO 20337-2018
BS ISO 20766-1-2018
BS ISO 20766-4-2018
BS ISO 21925-1-2018
BS ISO 22146-2018
BS ISO 23388-2018
BS ISO/IEC 1539-1-2018
BS ISO/IEC 29101-2018
BS ISO/IEC/IEEE 29148-2018
BS ISO/IEC/IEEE 90003-2018
IEEE Std 1584-2018
ISO 2041-2018
ISO 4869-1-2018
ISO 4869-2-2018
ISO 14839-1-2018
PAS 525-2018
PD CEN/TR 15897-2018
PD CEN/TS 17234-2018
PD CEN/TS 17249-3-2018
PD IEC TR 61340-5-5-2018
PD ISO TR 21245-2018
PD ISO TR 21506-2018
PD ISO TR 21959-1-2018
PD ISO TS 13399-403-2018
PD ISO TS 20399-2-2018
PD ISO TS 20399-3-2018
PD ISO TS 22835-2018
SAE AMS 1387B-2018
SAE AMS 1631D-2018
SAE AMS-WW-T-700-3B-2018
SAE AS39029-70C-2018
SAE J1939-76-2018
SAE J3104-2018
```


any question - PM or to popov_al@perm.ru

----------


## amaliachibi

Kindly send the archive to kernamalia@yahoo.com. thanks

----------


## madhavan

Dear Friend,

Please send the complete archive to feb.madhu@gmail.com

Many Thanks in advance

----------


## abojorge

sen me bojorge@hotmail.com

----------


## popov_al

Hello!



new standards (last week)




```
150 files 130 Mb

ANSI ASA S12.71-2018
ANSI UL 1974 2018-10
API St 603-2018
API St 668-2018
BS EN 993-6:2018
BS EN 10348-2:2018
BS EN 15288-1:2018
BS EN 50318:2018
BS EN IEC 63000:2018
BS EN ISO 4007:2018
BS EN ISO 6158:2018
BS EN ISO 10634:2018
BS EN ISO 11299-1:2018
BS EN ISO 11299-2:2018
BS EN ISO 11299-3:2018
BS EN ISO 15681-2:2018
BS EN ISO 20184-2:2018
BS ISO 4323:2018
BS ISO 9211-8:2018
BS ISO 13779-3:2018
BS ISO 18639-5:2018
BS ISO 19302:2018
BS ISO 20977:2018
BS ISO 21927-2:2018
BS ISO 21927-5:2018
ISO 4126-2:2018
ISO 4254-16:2018
ISO 8686-3:2018
ISO 10460:2018
ISO 18497:2018
ISO 19206-1:2018
ISO 19206-2:2018
ISO 19277:2018
ISO 20166-1:2018
ISO 20166-2:2018
ISO 20419:2018
ISO 20469:2018
ISO 20815:2018
ISO 21083-1:2018
ISO 21159:2018
ISO 21809-1:2018
ISO 21927-5:2018
ISO 80369-1:2018
ISO 81060-2:2018
ISO/TR 18486:2018
ISO/TR 20571:2018
NAS 412-2018
NFPA 14-2019
NFPA 1600-2019
NFPA 2400-2019
NFPA 350-2019
NFPA 402-2019
NFPA 45-2019
NFPA 59A-2019
NFPA 67-2019
PD CEN/ISO TS 25108:2018
PD CEN/TS 00927-9:2018
PD CEN TS 17262:2018
PD CEN TS 17276:2018
PD ISO/TR 22957:2018
PD ISO/TS 21219-26:2018
SAE AMS 2759-2H-2018
```


If You have question then write to PM or popov_al@perm.ruSee More: new standards

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
 180 files 285 Mb

BS 6400-2:2018
BS 7996:2018
BS 5N 100-2:2018
BS EN 71-14:2018
BS EN 513:2018
BS EN 589:2018
BS EN 772-22:2018
BS EN 913:2018
BS EN 993-1:2018
BS EN 993-5:2018
BS EN 1090-4:2018
BS EN 1708-2:2018
BS EN 2267-010:2018
BS EN 2341:2018
BS EN 2450:2018
BS EN 2715:2018
BS EN 4165-026:2018
BS EN 4611-003:2018
BS EN 4856:2018
BS EN 9107:2018
BS EN 12193:2018
BS EN 12310-2:2018
BS EN 12716:2018
BS EN 13203-2:2018
BS EN 13203-5:2018
BS EN 14587-1:2018
BS EN 14825:2018
BS EN 15254-4:2018
BS EN 15288-2:2018
BS EN 15399:2018
BS EN 15595:2018
BS EN 16002:2018
BS EN 16436-2:2018
BS EN 16777:2018
BS EN 16842-3:2018
BS EN 16855-2:2018
BS EN 16907-1:2018
BS EN 16907-2:2018
BS EN 16907-3:2018
BS EN 16907-4:2018
BS EN 16907-5:2018
BS EN 16907-6:2018
BS EN 16985:2018
BS EN 17022:2018
BS EN 17075:2018
BS EN 17116-2:2018
BS EN 17123:2018
BS EN 17127:2018
BS EN 17156:2018
BS EN 17164:2018
BS EN IEC 61051-1:2018
BS EN IEC 62149-10:2018
BS EN IEC 62239-1:2018
BS EN ISO 150:2018
BS EN ISO 527-3:2018
BS EN ISO 2812-2:2018
BS EN ISO 3681:2018
BS EN ISO 4619:2018
BS EN ISO 7779:2018
BS EN ISO 8504-3:2018
BS EN ISO 8994:2018
BS EN ISO 9053-1:2018
BS EN ISO 11145:2018
BS EN ISO 11502:2018
BS EN ISO 11704:2018
BS EN ISO 11979-1:2018
BS EN ISO 13257:2018
BS EN ISO 13694:2018
BS EN ISO 14906:2018
BS EN ISO 15112:2018
BS EN ISO 15527:2018
BS EN ISO 15883-4:2018
BS EN ISO 16407-2:2018
BS EN ISO 16410-2:2018
BS EN ISO 18497:2018
BS EN ISO 19892:2018
BS EN ISO 19893:2018
BS EN ISO 20023:2018
BS EN ISO 20166-1:2018
BS EN ISO 20184-1:2018
BS EN ISO 20685-1:2018
BS EN ISO 21012:2018
BS EN ISO 21083-1:2018
BS EN ISO 22477-1:2018
BS EN ISO 24342:2018
BS IEC 61935-1-2:2018
BS ISO 257:2018
BS ISO 3888-1:2018
BS ISO 6301-2:2018
BS ISO 7176-30:2018
BS ISO 7289:2018
BS ISO 13012-1:2018
BS ISO 13012-2:2018
BS ISO 16232:2018
BS ISO 18250-7:2018
BS ISO 21401:2018
BS ISO 22702:2018
BS ISO 24394:2018
BS ISO 26262-1:2018
BS ISO 26262-10:2018
BS ISO 26262-12:2018
BS ISO 26262-2:2018
BS ISO 26262-3:2018
BS ISO 26262-5:2018
BS ISO 26262-6:2018
BS ISO 26262-7:2018
BS ISO 26262-8:2018
BS ISO 26262-9:2018
BS ISO 29992:2018
BS ISO/IEC 19086-2:2018
BS ISO/IEC 20924:2018
BS ISO/IEC 23270:2018
BS ISO/IEC/IEEE 26511:2018
BS ISO/IEC/IEEE 26515-2018
IEC 60076-21:2018
IEC/IEEE 60255-118-1:2018
IEC TR 60601-4-3:2018
IEC TS 63042-201:2018
IEC TS 63042-301:2018
IEEE Std 1709-2018
IEEE Std C37.30.4-2018
IEEE Std C57.161-2018
ISO 9053-1:2018
ISO 13257:2018
ISO 15835-1:2018
ISO 15835-2:2018
ISO 15835-3:2018
ISO 26262-10:2018
ISO 26262-11:2018
ISO 26262-12:2018
ISO 26262-2:2018
ISO/IEC/IEEE 29148:2018
ISO/IEC/IEEE 90003:2018
PAS 1885:2018
PAS 11281:2018
PD CEN/TS 17165:2018
PD CEN/TS 17261:2018
PD CEN/TS 17268:2018
PD CEN/TS 17274:2018
PD IEC TS 63042-201:2018
PD IEC TS 63042-301:2018
PD ISO/IEC TS 17021-11:2018
PD ISO/TR 9769:2018
PD ISO/TR 20489:2018
PD ISO/TR 22100-4:2018
PD ISO/TS 16195:2018
PD ISO/TS 21476:2018
PD ISO/TS 28038:2018
SAE ARP 6917-2018
SAE J1362-2018
SAE J2659-2018
SAE J266-2018
SAE J2665-2018
SAE J2684-2018
SAE J2758-2018
SAE J643-2018
```


If You have question then write to PM or popov_al@perm.ru

----------


## popov_al

Hello!  Happy New Year!

new standards (last week)




```
   210 files 275 Mb

ASCE EWRI 18-18
BS EN IEC 62828-3:2018
BS ISO 20816-5:2018
BS ISO 26262-4:2018
IEC 62660-1-2018
IEC 62660-2-2018
IEEE Std 1523-2018
IEEE Std 1679.2-2018
IEEE Std 603-2018
IEEE Std 802.1AE-2018
IEEE Std C57.161-2018
IOGP Report 456-2018
ISO 127:2018
ISO 204:2018
ISO 294-2:2018
ISO 1833-20:2018
ISO 1833-6:2018
ISO 1922:2018
ISO 2238:2018
ISO 2426-4:2018
ISO 2780:2018
ISO 4323:2018
ISO 4531:2018
ISO 4612:2018
ISO 4666-4:2018
ISO 4720:2018
ISO 5884:2018
ISO 6101-5:2018
ISO 6145-7:2018
ISO 6413:2018
ISO 6802:2018
ISO 7432:2018
ISO 8000-62:2018
ISO 8139:2018
ISO 8140:2018
ISO 8993:2018
ISO 8994:2018
ISO 9211-7:2018
ISO 9241-306:2018
ISO 9912-4:2018
ISO 10110-18:2018
ISO 10325:2018
ISO 10625:2018
ISO 10650:2018
ISO 11124-3:2018
ISO 11126-5:2018
ISO 11393-1:2018
ISO 11393-3:2018
ISO 11699-2:2018
ISO 11843-7:2018
ISO 11855-6:2018
ISO 11990:2018
ISO 12123:2018
ISO 12460-2:2018
ISO 12957-1:2018
ISO 13006:2018
ISO 13779-2:2018
ISO 13779-3:2018
ISO 13779-4:2018
ISO 14067:2018
ISO 14620-1:2018
ISO 15175:2018
ISO 15487:2018
ISO 15645:2018
ISO 16000-23:2018
ISO 16000-24:2018
ISO 16000-34:2018
ISO 16133:2018
ISO 16647:2018
ISO 16992:2018
ISO 17123-9:2018
ISO 17168-1:2018
ISO 17168-2:2018
ISO 17168-3:2018
ISO 17168-4:2018
ISO 17168-5:2018
ISO 17281:2018
ISO 17325-4:2018
ISO 17572-2:2018
ISO 18326:2018
ISO 18632:2018
ISO 18692-1:2018
ISO 18885-2:2018
ISO 18935:2018
ISO 19014-3:2018
ISO 19040-1:2018
ISO 19040-2:2018
ISO 19040-3:2018
ISO 19130-1:2018
ISO 19302:2018
ISO 19323:2018
ISO 19624:2018
ISO 19629:2018
ISO 19638:2018
ISO 19650-1:2018
ISO 19690-2:2018
ISO 19822:2018
ISO 20258:2018
ISO 20295:2018
ISO 20418-2:2018
ISO 20493:2018
ISO 20534:2018
ISO 20569:2018
ISO 20570:2018
ISO 20601:2018
ISO 20611:2018
ISO 20728:2018
ISO 20768:2018
ISO 20769-1:2018
ISO 20769-2:2018
ISO 20894:2018
ISO 20920:2018
ISO 20977:2018
ISO 21043-2:2018
ISO 21066:2018
ISO 21308-1:2018
ISO 21422:2018
ISO 21717:2018
ISO 21766:2018
ISO 21846:2018
ISO 21970-2:2018
ISO 22146:2018
ISO 22476-6:2018
ISO 22476-8:2018
ISO 22507:2018
ISO 22915-2:2018
ISO 22915-8:2018
ISO 23166:2018
ISO 23470:2018
ISO 23551-2:2018
ISO 23932-1:2018
ISO 26262-1:2018
ISO 26262-3:2018
ISO 26262-4:2018
ISO 26262-5:2018
ISO 26262-6:2018
ISO 26262-7:2018
ISO 26262-8:2018
ISO 26262-9:2018
ISO 28158:2018
ISO 28198:2018
ISO/IEC 21964-2:2018
ISO/IEC 30141:2018
ISO/IEC TR 23008-14:2018
ISO/IEC TR 23008-15:2018
ISO/TR 15069:2018
ISO/TR 19997:2018
ISO/TR 21900:2018
ISO/TR 23049:2018
ISO/TS 8100-21:2018
ISO/TS 13399-306:2018
ISO/TS 15926-12:2018
ISO/TS 17536-5:2018
ISO/TS 21830:2018
ISO/TS 22687:2018
NEMA 250-2018
SAE J1614-2018
SAE J1684-2018
SAE J175-2018
SAE J1939-15-2018
SAE J2403-2018
SAE J2973-2018
SAE J848-2018
```


If You have question then write to PM or popov_al@perm.ru

----------


## balooyemgood

Please i need ISO 10001 series

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
  170 files 229 Mb

ANSI/IES TM-30-18
BS EN 959:2018
BS EN 14836:2018
BS EN 17023:2018
BS EN 17114:2018
BS EN 50341-2-12:2018
BS EN 62784:2018
BS EN ISO 294-2:2018
BS EN ISO 3211:2018
BS EN ISO 4612:2018
BS EN ISO 6145-7:2018
BS EN ISO 6506-2:2018
BS EN ISO 12957-1:2018
BS EN ISO 16133:2018
BS EN ISO 17201-1:2018
BS EN ISO 19277:2018
BS EN ISO 19296:2018
BS EN ISO 20166-2:2018
BS EN ISO 20601:2018
BS EN ISO 20848-3:2018
BS EN ISO 25119-1:2018
BS EN ISO 25119-4:2018
BS EN ISO/IEC 17021-2:2018
BS EN ISO/IEC 17021-3:2018
BS ISO 6150:2018
BS ISO 20670:2018
BS ISO 30414:2018
DIN 4102-7 2018-11
DIN 4108-11 2018-11
DIN 13155 2018-11
DIN 14927 2018-11
DIN 18032-3 2018-11
DIN 18204-1 2018-11
DIN 18204-101 2018-11
DIN 18871-1 2018-11
DIN 32701 2018-11
DIN 55545-1 2018-11
DIN 55900-1 2018-11
DIN 55900-2 2018-11
DIN 86086 2018-11
DIN 87371 2018-11
DIN 87373 2018-11
DIN 87374 2018-11
DIN 87375 2018-11
DIN EN 560 2018-11
DIN EN 1096-4 2018-11
DIN EN 1149-5 2018-11
DIN EN 1400 2018-11
DIN EN 2084 2018-11
DIN EN 2796 2018-11
DIN EN 3375-001 2018-11
DIN EN 3646-006 2018-11
DIN EN 4611-002 2018-11
DIN EN 4838-001 2018-11
DIN EN 4840-001 2018-11
DIN EN 6049-001 2018-11
DIN EN 6049-003 2018-11
DIN EN 6059-309 2018-11
DIN EN 9278 2018-11
DIN EN 12012-1 2018-11
DIN EN 12516-1 2018-11
DIN EN 12516-4 2018-11
DIN EN 12697-24 2018-11
DIN EN 13001-3-6 2018-11
DIN EN 13047 2018-11
DIN EN 13317 2018-11
DIN EN 13451-10 2018-11
DIN EN 13497 2018-11
DIN EN 15194 2018-11
DIN EN 16236 2018-11
DIN EN 16510-1 2018-11
DIN EN 16603-31-02 2018-11
DIN EN 16603-60-21 2018-11
DIN EN 17101 2018-11
DIN EN 300440 2018-11
DIN EN 301515 2018-11
DIN EN 302454 2018-11
DIN EN 302617 2018-11
DIN EN 303146-1 2018-11
DIN EN 303146-3 2018-11
DIN EN 303520 2018-11
DIN EN 305174-5-1 2018-11
DIN EN 305200-1 2018-11
DIN EN 62504 2018-11
DIN EN 62754 2018-11
IEC 60404-9:2018
IEC TR 61850-90-6:2018
IEC TS 61200-101:2018
ISO 1419:2018
ISO 2401:2018
ISO 2812-2:2018
ISO 2812-5:2018
ISO 3690:2018
ISO 5948:2018
ISO 6150:2018
ISO 6238:2018
ISO 7206-10:2018
ISO 8249:2018
ISO 8251:2018
ISO 8384:2018
ISO 8789:2018
ISO 9902-6:2018
ISO 11567:2018
ISO 11640:2018
ISO 15314:2018
ISO 15926-13:2018
ISO 16793:2018
ISO 18541-5:2018
ISO 19258:2018
ISO 19711-1:2018
ISO 19825:2018
ISO 20140-2:2018
ISO 20387:2018
ISO 21043-1:2018
ISO 21360-4:2018
ISO 21426:2018
ISO 21819-1:2018
ISO 24373:2018
ISO/IEC 8825-8:2018
ISO/IEC 19086-2:2018
ISO/IEC 20889:2018
ISO/IEC 21964-1:2018
ISO/IEC 29101:2018
ISO/IEC 30118-1:2018
ISO/IEC 30118-2:2018
ISO/IEC 30118-3:2018
ISO/IEC 30118-4:2018
ISO/IEC 30118-5:2018
ISO/IEC 30118-6:2018
ISO/TR 23021:2018
NFPA 82-2019
NFPA 253-2019
NFPA 262-2019
NFPA 265-2019
NFPA 286-2019
NFPA 701-2019
NFPA 900-2019
PD CEN ISO/TS 15875-7:2018
PD CEN ISO/TS 15876-7:2018
PD CEN ISO/TS 15877-7:2018
PD CEN/TS 17249-2:2018
PD CEN/TS 17275:2018
PD ISO/TR 12885:2018
PD ISO/TR 21190:2018
VDI 2044 2018-11
VDI 2398 2018-11
VDI 3876 2018-11
VDI 4211 2018-11
```


If You have question then write to PM or popov_al@perm.ru

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
 122 files 159 Mb 

ACI 228.1R-19
ACI 563-18
ANSI/API Spec 19SS-2018
ANSI/ASSP A10.21-2018
ANSI/ASSP A10.28-2018
ANSI/ASSP A10.7-2018
ANSI/ASSP Z9.2-2018
ANSI/ASSP Z9.6-2018
ANSI/AWWA B130-18
ANSI/AWWA B301-18
ANSI/AWWA B407-18
ANSI/AWWA C205-18
ANSI/AWWA C207-18
ANSI/AWWA C222-18
ANSI/AWWA C305-18
ANSI/AWWA C518-18
ANSI/AWWA C521-18
ANSI/AWWA C621-18
ANSI/AWWA C715-18
ANSI/AWWA G410-18
API RP 939-C-2019
API Spec 12F-2019
API Spec 16D-2018
API St 53-2018
API St 6AV1-2018
ASME AED-1-2018
ASME B31.8S-2018
ASME PCC-2-2018
ASSP TR-A10.100-2018
BS 8599-1:2019
BS EN 868-10:2018
BS EN 868-5:2018
BS EN 868-8:2018
BS EN 868-9:2018
BS EN 1888-2:2018
BS EN 13766:2018
BS EN 17084:2018
BS EN IEC 60268-21:2018
BS EN IEC 60268-3:2018
BS EN IEC 61784-5-12:2018
BS EN IEC 61784-5-18:2018
BS EN IEC 61784-5-2:2018
BS EN IEC 61784-5:20:2018
BS EN IEC 61784-5-21:2018
BS EN IEC 61784-5-6:2018
BS EN IEC 61784-5-8:2018
BS EN IEC 62613-2:2018
BS EN IEC 62714-1:2018
BS EN IEC 62793:2018
BS EN IEC 62885-5:2018
BS EN IEC 62969-3:2018
BS EN IEC 80601-2-71:2018
BS EN ISO 11812:2018
BS EN ISO 13438:2018
BS EN ISO 17892-10:2018
BS EN ISO 21183-2:2018
BS EN ISO 22315:2018
BS EN ISO 25119-3:2018
BS IEC 60479-1:2018
BS ISO 633:2019
BS ISO 14827-3:2019
BS ISO 21446:2019
BS ISO 22423:2019
IEC 63011-2:2018
IEC 63033-2:2018
ISO/TR 27918:2018
MSS SP-104-2018
MSS SP-109-2018
MSS SP-123-2018
MSS SP-125-2018
MSS SP-149-2018
MSS SP-71-2018
MSS SP-79-2018
MSS SP-83-2018
MSS SP-9-2018
MSS SP-95-2018
NACE SP0388-2018
```


If You have question then write to PM or popov_al@perm.ru

----------


## dorota1618

Hello,
I would like to please you about send standard PD ISO TR 22400-10-2018.
I will be very, very grateful
Thank you in advance.

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
    182 files 330 Mb

ANSI AWWA C502-18
ANSI AWWA C503-18
ASME FE.1-2018
BS EN 148-1:2018
BS EN 196-11:2018
BS EN 196-6:2018
BS EN 1300:2018
BS EN 1621-3:2018
BS EN 1762:2018
BS EN 12104:2018
BS EN 12390-10:2018
BS EN 12697-30:2018
BS EN 12697-5:2018
BS EN 12697-8:2018
BS EN 13501-1:2018
BS EN 13880-8:2018
BS EN 14701-4:2018
BS EN 15587:2018
BS EN 15655-1:2018
BS EN 16157-1:2018
BS EN 16157-3:2018
BS EN 16157-7:2018
BS EN 16602-70-14:2018
BS EN 16729-4:2018
BS EN 17067:2018
BS EN 17072:2018
BS EN 17138:2018
BS EN 17142:2018
BS EN 17146:2018
BS EN 17183:2018
BS EN 17192:2018
BS EN 17203:2018
BS EN IEC 60793-1-32:2018
BS EN IEC 60869-1:2018
BS EN IEC 62351-4:2018
BS EN ISO 2818:2019
BS EN ISO 7263-2:2019
BS EN ISO 19650-1:2018
BS EN ISO 19650-2:2018
BS IEC IEEE 60255-118-1:2018
BS ISO 2370:2019
BS ISO 5952:2019
BS ISO 8126:2019
BS ISO 11040-6:2019
BS ISO 11452-2:2019
BS ISO 14511:2019
BS ISO 15037-1:2019
BS ISO 16964:2019
BS ISO 18692-2:2019
BS ISO 21400:2018
BS ISO 22180:2019
DIN 1221 2018-12
DIN 1451-1 2018-12
DIN 14676-1 2018-12
DIN 14676-2 2018-12
DIN 14827-1 2018-12
DIN 18035-4 2018-12
DIN 18942-100 2018-12
DIN 18945 2018-12
DIN 18946 2018-12
DIN 18947 2018-12
DIN 18948 2018-12
DIN 2137-1 2018-12
DIN 2137-2 2018-12
DIN 276 2018-12
DIN 4000-90 2018-12
DIN 4003-90 2018-12
DIN 4118 2018-12
DIN 43627 2018-12
DIN 45773-8 2018-12
DIN 4863 2018-12
DIN 50099 2018-12
DIN 50113 2018-12
DIN 50990 2018-12
DIN 51774-1 2018-12
DIN 52050 2018-12
DIN 53108 2018-12
DIN 55901 2018-12
DIN 86004-2 2018-12
DIN 86004-3 2018-12
DIN 86015 2018-12
DIN 86041-2 2018-12
DIN 87223 2018-12
DIN 87224 2018-12
DIN 87225 2018-12
DIN 87226 2018-12
DIN 967 2018-12
IEC Guide 116-2018
IEC TR 62977-2-4-2018
IEC TR 62977-2-5-2018
IEC TS 62312-1-1-2018
IEC TS 62312-2-2018
IEC TS 62351-100-1-2018
ISO 2370:2019
ISO 10111:2019
ISO 11040-6:2019
ISO 11296-7:2019
ISO 11452-2:2019
ISO 13315-8:2019
ISO 14511:2019
ISO 14827-3:2019
ISO 15037-1:2018
ISO 16964:2019
ISO 18692-2:2019
ISO 22180:2019
ISO/IEC 14496-14:2018
ISO/IEC 14888-3:2018
ISO/IEC 21878:2018
ISO/IEC 23001-14:2019
ISO/IEC 26553:2018
ISO/IEC 26554:2018
ISO/IEC 26556:2018
ISO/IEC 29138-1:2018
ISO/IEC 29167-22:2018
ISO/IEC IEEE 26511:2018
ISO/IEC IEEE 26515:2018
ISO/IEC TR 22678:2019
ISO/IEC TS 17021-11:2018
ISO/IEC TS 19570:2018
ISO/PAS 21448:2019
ISO/TR 19688:2019
ISO/TR 20498-5:2019
ISO/TR 24498:2019
ISO/TS 13399-406:2019
MSS SP-143-2018
MSS SP-154-2018
MSS SP-155-2018
NFPA 1003-2019
NFPA 1005-2019
NFPA 1041-2019
NFPA 1091-2019
NFPA 1402-2019
NFPA 1975-2019
NFPA 276-2019
NFPA 285-2019
PD 19650-0:2019
PD CEN/ISO TS 22391-7:2018
PD CEN/TR 15868:2018
PD CEN/TS 13445-501:2018
PD CEN/TS 17273:2018
PD IEC/TR 60601-4-3:2018
PD ISO/IEC TR 22678:2019
PD ISO/IEC TR 23186:2018
PD ISO/PAS 21448:2019
PD ISO/TR 19688:2019
PD ISO/TR 20498-5:2019
PD ISO/TR 23413:2019
PD ISO/TR 24498:2019
PD ISO/TS 13399-406:2019
SAE AMS 2759-3H-2019
UL 1277 2018-09
UL 2225 2018-09
UL 2586 2018-10
UL 60034-1 2018-09
UL 60079-29-2 2018-10
UL 61010-2-030 2018-09
```


If You have question then write to PM or popov_al@perm.ru

----------


## ezzat

Dear popov_al
please send me the latest edition of :
API 12F, 16D, 53, ASME AED-1, ASME PCC-2 and NACE SP0388 to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com
thank you in advance

----------


## cpchonburi

Dear popov_al,

please send link to c.pchonburi@gmail.com

----------


## davincigee

Dear popov_al,

please send link to davincigee@gmail.com

----------


## umeshsakhareliya

please share ASTM A216 - 2018

----------


## ELDAR NDT

> please share ASTM A216 - 2018



.........

See More: new standards

----------


## umeshsakhareliya

thanks

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ACI 548.6R-19
ANSI AWWA B300-18
ANSI AWWA C519-18
ANSI AWWA E200-18
ANSI AWWA G400-18
API RP 934-A-2019
API RP T-8-2019
ASME B30.24-2018
ASME B31Q-2018
ASME QAI-1-2018
BS EN 16140:2019
BS EN 16190:2018
BS EN 16601-00:2019
BS EN 17064:2018
BS EN 60601-2-40:2019
BS EN IEC 60665:2019
BS EN IEC 60728-113:2018
BS EN IEC 61058-2-6:2019
BS EN IEC 63135:2019
BS EN ISO 17640:2018
BS HD 60364-8-2:2018
BS IEC 61747-30-5:2019
BS IEC 62899:202-3:2019
BS IEC 62899-501-1:2019
BS ISO 4037-1:2019
BS ISO 4037-2:2019
BS ISO 4037-4:2019
BS ISO 13315-8:2019
BS ISO 18256-2:2019
BS ISO 19427:2019
BS ISO 20035:2019
BS ISO 20615:2018
BS ISO 21703:2019
BS ISO 21802:2019
IEC 60027-2:2019
ISO 633:2019
ISO 683-3:2019
ISO 5952:2019
ISO 8126:2019
ISO 11930:2019
ISO 15195:2018
ISO 17226-1:2018
ISO 17226-2:2018
ISO 18516:2019
ISO 19115-2:2019
ISO 19427:2019
ISO 20670:2018
ISO 21446:2019
ISO 22423:2019
ISO/IEC 23008-9:2019
ISO/IEC 27018:2019
ISO/TR 23413:2019
NACE SP0388-2018
NACE TM0497-2018
PAS 1000:2019
PD CEN/TS 17287:2019
PD IEC/TR 61292-8:2019
PD IEC/TR 61850-7-6:2019
PD IEC/TR 63176:2019
PD IEC/TS 63001:2019
PD ISO/TS 22762-4:2019
SAE AIR 6508-2019
SAE AIR 6540-2019
SAE AIR 6900-2019
SAE ARP 1283C-2019
SAE AS1072F-2019
SAE AS1073B-2019
SAE AS3082A-2019
SAE AS3219B-2019
SAE EIA-748D-2019
SAE J1352-2019
SAE J192-2019
SAE J1939-2-2019
SAE MA 1696B-2019
SAE MA 3574A-2019
```


any question please - to PM or popov_al@perm.ru

----------


## upul

kindly send me archive to itzupul@gmail.com

----------


## ezzat

kindly send me archive to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com

----------


## alain1980

hello friends
I need the couplet PIP standard (all disciplines )

h_juba1980@yahoo.fr

thanks

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
 288 files 257 Mb

API RP 17P-2019
BS 8580-1:2019
BS 8615-1:2019
BS 8615-2:2019
BS EN 707:2018
BS EN 2600:2018
BS EN 13454-2:2019
BS EN 14399-7:2018
BS EN IEC 60204-11:2019
BS EN ISO 7263-1:2019
BS EN ISO 14405-2:2019
BS EN ISO 20166-3:2019
BS IEC 62047-32:2019
BS IEC 62888-6:2019
BS IEC 62954:2019
BS IEC 63011-1:2018
BS IEC 63011-2:2018
BS IEC 63011-3:2018
BS ISO 9463:2019
BS ISO 16836:2019
BS ISO 16837:2019
BS ISO 16838:2019
BS ISO 23599:2019
IEC 60050-523:2018
IEC 60793-2-50:2018
IEC 60794-3-20:2016
IEC 60964:2018
IEC 61058-2-6:2018
IEC 61439-7:2018
IEC 61967-1:2018
IEC 62474:2018
IEC 63011-1:2018
IEC TR 63139:2018
IEC TS 61994-4-1:2018
IEC TS 62939-2:2018
IEEE Std 11073-20701-2018
IEEE Std 1307-2018
IEEE Std 1542-2018
IEEE Std 1660-2018
IEEE Std 802.1Xck-2018
ISO 150:2018
ISO 257:2018
ISO 294-4:2018
ISO 1496-2:2018
ISO 1496-5:2018
ISO 1997:2018
ISO 2030:2018
ISO 2942:2018
ISO 3211:2018
ISO 3681:2018
ISO 3888-1:2018
ISO 4037-1:2019
ISO 4037-2:2019
ISO 4619:2018
ISO 4629-3:2018
ISO 5289:2018
ISO 5398-4:2018
ISO 6158:2018
ISO 6425:2018
ISO 6974-3:2018
ISO 7027-2:2019
ISO 7112:2018
ISO 7175-1:2019
ISO 7175-2:2019
ISO 7612:2018
ISO 7867-1:2018
ISO 7886-4:2018
ISO 8332:2018
ISO 8559-3:2018
ISO 8759-1:2018
ISO 8759-3:2018
ISO 8759-4:2018
ISO 9060:2018
ISO 9211-5:2018
ISO 9709:2018
ISO 10106:2018
ISO 10524-3:2019
ISO 10553:2018
ISO 10634:2018
ISO 11299-1:2018
ISO 11299-2:2018
ISO 11299-3:2018
ISO 11457:2018
ISO 11704:2018
ISO 11901-2:2018
ISO 11979-1:2018
ISO 12122-5:2018
ISO 12156-1:2018
ISO 12900:2018
ISO 13084:2018
ISO 13216-3:2018
ISO 13438:2018
ISO 13605:2018
ISO 14064-1:2018
ISO 14287:2018
ISO 14978:2018
ISO 15112:2018
ISO 15151:2018
ISO 15681-2:2018
ISO 16129:2018
ISO 16172:2018
ISO 16407-2:2018
ISO 16410-2:2018
ISO 17167:2018
ISO 17279-2:2018
ISO 17640:2018
ISO 17782:2018
ISO 17892-10:2018
ISO 17924:2018
ISO 18254-2:2018
ISO 18256-1:2019
ISO 18256-2:2019
ISO 18315:2018
ISO 18400-202:2018
ISO 18400-203:2018
ISO 18400-205:2018
ISO 18400-206:2018
ISO 18582-2:2018
ISO 18639-5:2018
ISO 18785-1:2018
ISO 18785-2:2018
ISO 18785-3:2018
ISO 18785-4:2018
ISO 18785-5:2018
ISO 18948:2018
ISO 19296:2018
ISO 19882:2018
ISO 19916-1:2018
ISO 20023:2018
ISO 20035:2019
ISO 20088-3:2018
ISO 20138-1:2018
ISO 20158:2018
ISO 20184-2:2018
ISO 20189:2018
ISO 20294:2018
ISO 20298-1:2018
ISO 20615:2018
ISO 20676:2018
ISO 20685-1:2018
ISO 20720:2018
ISO 20753:2018
ISO 20766-1:2018
ISO 20766-2:2018
ISO 20766-3:2018
ISO 20766-4:2018
ISO 20848-3:2018
ISO 20915:2018
ISO 20929:2018
ISO 20932-1:2018
ISO 20932-2:2018
ISO 20932-3:2018
ISO 21022:2018
ISO 21041:2018
ISO 21153:2018
ISO 21160:2018
ISO 21183-2:2018
ISO 21315:2018
ISO 21330:2018
ISO 21424:2018
ISO 21433:2018
ISO 21676:2018
ISO 21703:2019
ISO 21802:2019
ISO 21976:2018
ISO 22157:2019
ISO 22320:2018
ISO 22327:2018
ISO 22382:2018
ISO 23907-1:2019
ISO 24342:2018
ISO 24343-2:2018
ISO 24343-3:2018
ISO 25119-1:2018
ISO 25119-2:2018
ISO 25119-4:2018
ISO 30414:2018
ISO/IEC 23000-17:2018
ISO/IEC 23009-4:2018
ISO/IEC 23090-2:2019
ISO/IEC TR 23186:2018
ISO/TR 12885:2018
ISO/TR 19969:2018
ISO/TR 21245:2018
ISO/TR 21506:2018
ISO/TR 21946:2018
ISO/TR 22131:2018
ISO/TR 22165:2018
ISO/TR 22299:2018
ISO/TS 11665-12:2018
ISO/TS 13399-315:2018
ISO/TS 13399-403:2018
ISO/TS 15311-2:2018
ISO/TS 15874-7:2018
ISO/TS 15875-7:2018
ISO/TS 15876-7:2018
ISO/TS 15877-7:2018
ISO/TS 18178:2018
ISO/TS 20399-1:2018
ISO/TS 20399-3:2018
ISO/TS 21476:2018
ISO/TS 22391-7:2018
ISO/TS 22762-4:2019
ISO/TS 22835:2018
ISO/TS 50008:2018
NACE SP0106-2018
NACE SP0111-2019
PD CEN ISO TS 21805:2019
PD IEC TS 63042-101:2019
PD ISO/IEC TS 17021-8:2019
PD ISO/IEC TS 27008:2019
SAE ARP 6366-2018
```


any question please - to PM or popov_al@perm.ru

----------


## eliealtawil

anyone can share API 12F, and API 12D please.
Thanks in advance.
eliealtawil@yahoo.com

----------


## jamilayz

Hi, 

Can you please share the link to download all the New standards (172 files 220 Mb). 

Thanks.

----------


## jamilayz

Can anyone please share 2018 versions of the following:-

ASTM A182, ASTM A234, ASTM A403, ASTM A420, ASTM A815, ASTM B366 


Thanks.

----------


## evandrush

does anybody here have ASTM A312 TP 2017 or 2018...PLZ SEND ME LINK

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ACI 439.6R-19
ANSI/AMCA 208-18
ANSI/MSS SP-58-2018
API St 6X-2019
ASCE/EWRI 40-18
ASME B16.40-2019
ASME B31T-2018
AWS G2.3M/G2.3-2019
BS EN 1888-1:2018
BS EN 50341-2-20:2018
BS EN IEC 61326-3-2:2018
BS EN ISO 6185-4:2018
BS ISO 11783-12:2019
BS ISO 30500:2018
IEC 61850-8-2:2018
IEC 61970-453:2018
IEEE Std 802.3cb-2018
ISO 14906:2018
ISO/IEC 1539-1:2018
ISO/IEC 10118-3:2018
ISO/IEC 14496-22:2019
ISO/IEC 20924:2018
ISO/IEC 20933:2019
ISO/IEC 23003-2:2018
ISO/IEC 23270:2018
ISO/IEC 29167-21:2018
ISO/TR 18945:2018
ISO/TR 21190:2018
NEMA ERCS-P1-2018
NEMA PDS-S1-2018
NEMA RMD-P1-2019
NEMA XR-25-2019
NFPA 69-2019
NFPA 85-2019
PD CLC TR 60079-32-1:2018
PD IEC TR 61000-1-8:2019
SAE ARP 5150A-2019
```


any question please - to PM or popov_al@perm.ru

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friend popov_al


kindly send me archive to ezzatmonem@yahoo.comSee More: new standards

----------


## Moacir

Dear friends,

I'm looking for SAE J517 standard.
Someone could share?
Thanks in advance.
greetings from Brazil

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
    208 files 238 Mb

ANSI AWWA B304-18
ANSI N42.38a-2018
ANSI N42.48-2018
API RP 1161-2019
BS EN 13141-1:2019
BS EN 13146-1:2019
BS EN 13146-7:2019
BS EN 14033-4:2019
BS EN 17177:2019
BS EN 50436-4:2019
BS EN 50549-1:2019
BS EN 50549-2:2019
BS EN 60898-1:2019
BS EN IEC 62474:2019
BS EN IEC 62840-2:2019
BS EN IEC 63033-2:2019
BS EN ISO 294-4:2019
BS EN ISO 10111:2019
BS EN ISO 10524-1:2019
BS EN ISO 10524-2:2019
BS EN ISO 10524-3:2019
BS EN ISO 14064-1:2019
BS EN ISO 15195:2019
BS EN ISO 17226-1:2019
BS EN ISO 17226-2:2019
BS EN ISO 18254-2:2019
BS EN ISO 19115-2:2019
BS EN ISO 23907-1:2019
BS EN ISO 80601-2-61:2019
BS IEC 62765-2:2019
BS IEC 63068-2:2019
BS IEC 63075:2019
BS ISO 789-6:2019
BS ISO 3901:2019
BS ISO 4037-3:2019
BS ISO 4869-6:2019
BS ISO 5832-12:2019
BS ISO 5832-14:2019
BS ISO 5832-9:2019
BS ISO 5834-1:2019
BS ISO 5834-2:2019
BS ISO 5834-3:2019
BS ISO 5834-4:2019
BS ISO 5834-5:2019
BS ISO 7171:2019
BS ISO 8102-6:2019
BS ISO 8178-3:2019
BS ISO 8299:2019
BS ISO 8820-6:2019
BS ISO 9161:2019
BS ISO 11359-3:2019
BS ISO 12232:2019
BS ISO 16000-37:2019
BS ISO 16000-38:2019
BS ISO 16355-3:2019
BS ISO 18195:2019
BS ISO 18771:2019
BS ISO 19636:2019
BS ISO 19642-10:2019
BS ISO 19642-2:2019
BS ISO 19642-3:2019
BS ISO 19642-4:2019
BS ISO 19642-5:2019
BS ISO 19642-6:2019
BS ISO 19642-7:2019
BS ISO 20252:2019
BS ISO 20921:2019
BS ISO 21360-3:2019
BS ISO 21683:2019
BS ISO 21814:2019
BS ISO 22241-1:2019
BS ISO 22241-2:2019
BS ISO 27875:2019
BS ISO 27916:2019
BS ISO 29281-2:2019
BS ISO 30301:2019
BS ISO 56003:2019
BS ISO/IEC 9798-3:2019
BS ISO/IEC 14651:2019
BS ISO/IEC 15961-3:2019
BS ISO/IEC 18520:2019
BS ISO/IEC 20933:2019
BS ISO/IEC/IEEE 24748-7:2019
BS ISO/IEC/IEEE 41062:2019
IEEE Std 1619-2018
IEEE Std 1619.1-2018
IEEE Std 1889-2018
IEEE Std 400.1-2018
IEEE Std 802.3bt-2018
IEEE Std C37.112-2018
IEEE Std C37.237-2018
ISO 4869-6:2019
ISO 7971-2:2019
ISO 7971-3:2019
ISO 11607-1:2019
ISO 11607-2:2019
ISO 12232:2019
ISO 16000-37:2019
ISO 16000-38:2019
ISO 16232:2018
ISO 16812:2019
ISO 19111:2019
ISO 19636:2019
ISO 19642-2:2019
ISO 19642-3:2019
ISO 21305-1:2019
ISO 21305-2:2019
ISO 21370:2019
ISO 21814:2019
ISO 27875:2019
ISO 30301:2019
ISO/TS 19677:2019
ISO/TS 21726:2019
NFPA 211-2019
NFPA 52-2019
NFPA 914-2019
PD CEN/TR 17310:2019
PD CEN/TR 17311:2019
PD IEC TR 62629-41-1:2019
PD IEC TR 62839-2:2019
PD IEC TR 63192:2019
PD IEC TR 63194:2019
PD IEC TS 60904-1-2:2019
PD IEC TS 62686-2:2019
PD IEC TS 62994:2019
PD ISO/CIE TS 22012:2019
PD ISO/TR 21718:2019
PD ISO/TR 22710:2019
PD ISO/TR 24097-3:2019
PD ISO/TR 56004:2019
PD ISO/TS 6336-4:2019
PD ISO/TS 15311-1:2019
PD ISO/TS 19677:2019
PD ISO/TS 21231:2019
PD ISO/TS 21726:2019
SAE ARP 60494-2019
SAE ARP 6338A-2019
SAE J1939-73-2019
SAE J306-2019
SAE J3157-2019
UL 294 2018-10
```


any question please - to PM or popov_al@perm.ru

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
  102 files 201 Mb

ANSI/ASA S3.6-2018
API MPMS 13.2 2018
API RP 1115-2018
API RP 54-2019
API RP 5EX-2018
API St 20L-2018
API TR 934-F-4-2018
ASME B107.410-2018
ASME B107.56-2018
ASME Y14.5-2018
BS EN 12873-3:2019
BS EN 13074-1:2019
BS EN 13074-2:2019
BS EN 16842-9:2019
BS EN 17087:2019
BS EN 17163:2019
BS EN IEC 61496-3:2019
BS EN IEC 62087-7:2019
BS EN ISO 11296-7:2019
BS EN ISO 11930:2019
BS IEC 61225:2019
BS ISO 799-1:2019
BS ISO 11929-1:2019
BS ISO 11929-2:2019
BS ISO 11929-3:2019
BS ISO 19127:2019
BS ISO 20677:2019
BS ISO 20903:2019
BS ISO 21546:2019
BS ISO 50021:2019
BS ISO/IEC 21823-1:2019
BS ISO/IEC/IEEE 24748-2-2018
CGA G-4.3-2018
CISPR 11-2019
CSA W59-18
EEMUA 240-2019
IEC 60076-22-1-2019
IEC 61869-15-2018
IEC 62056-8-4-2018
IEC 62271-111-2019
IEC 62271-209-2019
IEC 62717-2019
IEC 63093-13-2019
IEC TR 61000-1-8-2019
IEC TS 63042-101-2019
IEC TS 63060-2019
IEEE Std 1260-2018
IEEE Std 1653.6-2018
IEEE Std 45.4-2018
IEEE Std C37.100.1-2018
ISO 14405-2:2018
ISO 16355-3:2019
ISO 18828-5:2019
ISO 19353:2019
ISO 20146:2019
ISO 20150:2019
ISO 20740:2019
ISO 29281-2:2019
ISO/IEC 9798-3:2019
ISO/IEC 14651:2019
ISO/IEC 18520:2019
ISO/IEC/IEEE 26515:2018
ISO/IEC/IEEE 41062:2019
ISO/TR 21718:2019
NACE No.6 SSPC-SP13-2018
NEMA ESS 1-2019
NEMA WC 76-2018
NFPA 1963-2019
NFPA 70B-2019
PAS 202-2019
PD CEN/TR 13695-2-2019
PD CEN/TR 17345-2019
PD IEC TS 63070-2019
SAE AIR 1754B-2019
SAE ARP 1971D-2019
SAE ARP 6225A-2019
SAE AS4792B-2019
SAE AS85049-82C-2019
SAE AS9880-2019A
SAE J1180-2019
SAE J2974-2019
SAE MA 1759B-2019
SAE MA 3380-2019
SAE MA 4045A-2019
UL 498 2018-12
UL 542 2018-12
```


any question please - to PM or  popov_al@perm.ru

----------


## uallido

Please share ASTM A585:2018 thanks

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
 108 files 149 Mb

API MPMS 18.1 2018
API RP 17Q-2018
API RP 92S-2018
ASTM C 1468-19
ASTM F 1637-19
ASTM F 3363-19
BS 45002-2:2019
BS 89250:2019
BS EN 2288:2019
BS EN 13001-3-4:2018
BS EN 14728:2019
BS EN IEC 60730-2-14:2019
BS EN IEC 61000-6-1:2019
BS EN IEC 61000-6-2:2019
BS EN IEC 61967-1:2019
BS EN ISO 07027-2:2019
BS EN ISO 09994:2019
BS EN ISO 20150:2019
BS ISO 8573-4:2019
BS ISO 8601-1:2019
BS ISO 8601-2:2019
BS ISO 10146:2019
BS ISO 11843-6:2019
BS ISO 16696-1:2019
BS ISO 19642-8:2019
BS ISO 19926-1:2019
BS ISO 21494:2019
BS ISO 21600:2019
BS ISO 21813:2019
BS ISO 21940-1:2019
DIN 105-4 2019-01
DIN 10500 2019-01
DIN 18088-1 2019-01
DIN 19740-1 2019-01
DIN 2001-1 2019-01
DIN 53165 2019-01
DIN 55655-13 2019-01
DIN 67524-1 2019-01
DIN 851 2019-01
IEC 60311-3-2018
IEC 60317-74-2018
IEC 60335-2-75-2018
IEC 60479-1-2018
IEC 60512-23-3-2018
IEC 60665-2018
IEC 60695-6-2-2018
IEC 60746-4-2018
IEC 60869-1-2018
IEC 61496-3-2018
IEC 61935-1-2-2018
IEC 62005-9-4-2018
IEC 62087-7-2018
IEC 62386-103-2018
IEC 62464-1-2018
IEC 62676-5-2018
IEC 62746-10-1-2018
IEC 62784-2019
IEC 62899-201-2018
IEC 63135-2018
IEC TR 61340-5-5-2018
IEC TS 61994-4-4-2018
IEC TS 62600-103-2018
IEEE Std 1293-2018
ISO 1070-2018
ISO 1835-2018
ISO 3008-1:2019
ISO 3451-1:2019
ISO 4037-3:2019
ISO 5167-6:2019
ISO 11125-1-2018
ISO 11125-7-2018
ISO 11393-2-2018
ISO 11393-4-2018
ISO 11393-5-2018
ISO 11393-6-2018
ISO 13012-1-2018
ISO 13012-2-2018
ISO 15590-1-2018
ISO 16750-1-2018
ISO 21084:2019
ISO 21301-1:2019
ISO 21301-2:2019
ISO 21316:2019
ISO 21360-3:2019
ISO 21683:2019
ISO 23599:2019
ISO 24679-1:2019
ISO 27916:2019
ISO 56003:2019
ISO/CIE 20086:2019
ISO/IEC 15961-3:2019
ISO/IEC 19086-4:2019
ISO/IEC TS 17021-8:2019
ISO/TR 22710:2019
ISO/TS 6336-4:2019
ISO/TS 21231:2019
PD CEN/TS 17249-4:2019
PD CLC IEC/TR 62453-51-150:2019
PD CLC IEC/TR 62453-52-150:2019
PD CLC IEC/TR 62453-52-31:2019
PD CLC IEC/TR 62453-52-32:2019
PD CLC IEC/TR 62453-52-90:2019
PD ISO/TR 24524:2019
SAE AMS 5872F-2019
SAE ARP 6481-2019
SAE J2494-3-2019
SAE J3005-1-2019
```


any question please - to PM or e-mail

----------


## soloweber

interested . Please sent to elohorsol@gmail.com

----------


## Manisch

Did anyone receive documents from Popov_al?

----------


## John Keys

I need ISO 30414, This standard is in the above list, but on site **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], only have *******s with few standards.

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
  152 files 194 Mb

API MPMS 12.1.1 (2019)
API RP 2027-2018
API St 2610-2018
ASME A17.5-2019
ASTM E 2917-19
ASTM F 2715-19
BS 5864:2019
BS 6165:2019
BS EN 131-6:2019
BS EN 4859:2019
BS EN 14134:2019
BS EN 16402:2019
BS EN IEC 60512-23-3:2019
BS EN IEC 60793-2-50:2019
BS EN IEC 61000-3-2:2019
BS EN ISO 5178:2019
BS EN ISO 7886-4:2019
BS EN ISO 10517:2019
BS EN ISO 14414:2019
BS IEC 62830-4:2019
BS IEC 62951-4:2019
BS IEC 62951-5:2019
BS IEC 62951-7:2019
BS ISO 473:2019
BS ISO 20078-1:2019
BS ISO 20078-2:2019
BS ISO 20613:2019
BS ISO 21248:2019
BS ISO 21618:2019
BS ISO 24508:2019
BS ISO/IEC 15434:2019
BS ISO/IEC 20546:2019
IEC 60034-23-2019
IEC 60076-22-2-2019
IEC 60335-2-78-2019
IEC 60364-8-1-2019
IEC 60534-3-1-2019
IEC 60674-3-2-2019
IEC 62343-1-2019
IEC 62783-2-2019
IEC 62888-6-2019
IEC TR 61850-7-6-2019
IEC TR 62629-41-1-2019
IEC TR 62839-2-2019
IEC TS 62686-2-2019
IEC TS 62977-3-1-2019
IEEE Std 1636-2018
IEEE Std 1890-2018
IEEE Std 211-2018
IEEE Std 260.4-2018
IEEE Std 802.3cd-2018
ISO 473:2019
ISO 787-9:2019
ISO 846:2019
ISO 1183-1:2019
ISO 1183-2:2019
ISO 2782-2:2018
ISO 2818:2018
ISO 4022:2018
ISO 4254-9:2018
ISO 4384-1:2019
ISO 4661-2:2018
ISO 5178:2019
ISO 5832-14:2019
ISO 5832-9:2019
ISO 6099:2018
ISO 6101-6:2018
ISO 6182-14:2019
ISO 6301-2:2018
ISO 7210:2018
ISO 7263-2:2018
ISO 7289:2018
ISO 7779:2018
ISO 8102-6:2019
ISO 8178-3:2019
ISO 8199:2018
ISO 8299:2019
ISO 9161:2019
ISO 9211-6:2018
ISO 9463:2019
ISO 9994:2018
ISO 10517:2019
ISO 10893-6:2019
ISO 10893-7:2019
ISO 10979:2019
ISO 11359-3:2019
ISO 11783-12:2019
ISO 13473-1:2019
ISO 13588:2019
ISO 14731:2019
ISO 15630-1:2019
ISO 15630-2:2019
ISO 15630-3:2019
ISO 16836:2019
ISO 16837:2019
ISO 16838:2019
ISO 17201-3:2019
ISO 17892-11:2019
ISO 18195:2019
ISO 18771:2019
ISO 19642-5:2019
ISO 19642-6:2019
ISO 19642-7:2019
ISO 19642-8:2019
ISO 19843:2018
ISO 19847:2018
ISO 19848:2018
ISO 19881:2018
ISO 20166-3:2018
ISO 20236:2018
ISO 20779:2018
ISO 20899:2018
ISO 20921:2019
ISO 20928:2018
ISO 21257:2018
ISO 21308-7:2018
ISO 22326:2018
ISO 22702:2018
ISO 23702-1:2018
ISO 24394:2018
ISO 24698-1:2018
ISO 24698-2:2018
ISO 25424:2018
ISO 28560-2:2018
ISO 32100:2018
ISO 50046:2019
ISO/IEC 15434:2019
ISO/IEC 18039:2019
ISO/IEC 23001-12:2018
ISO/IEC 23005-2:2018
ISO/IEC 23005-5:2019
ISO/IEC 29147:2018
ISO/IEC/IEEE 08802-1CB:2019
ISO/IEC/IEEE 15026-1:2019
ISO/IEC/IEEE 24748-2:2018
ISO/TR 6336-31:2018
ISO/TR 9769:2018
ISO/TR 22400-10:2018
ISO/TS 6336-22:2018
ISO/TS 16195:2018
ISO TS 16393:2019
ISO/TS 21805:2018
ISO/TS 24522:2019
PD CEN/TR 17330:2019
PD CEN/TR 17341:2019
PD ISO/TS 16393:2019
PD ISO/TS 24522:2019
SAE AMS 3046G-2019
SAE ARP 1282B-2019
SAE J1282-2019
SAE J1977-2019
UL 62841-1 2019-01
```


any question please - to PM or popov_al@perm.ru

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friend popov_al 
kindly send me archive to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com

----------


## masoud123

Please share "API 6X-2019 and ASME B31T-2018"

----------


## popov_al

Hello!



new standards (last week)




```
163 files 300 Mb

ASTM D 2035-19
ASTM E 2916-19
ASTM F 3128-19
BS EN 934-6:2019
BS EN 2584:2019
BS EN 2585:2019
BS EN 2876:2019
BS EN 12697-32:2019
BS EN 12697-33:2019
BS EN 12697-44:2019
BS EN 13200-1:2019
BS EN 14702-3:2019
BS EN 16157-2:2019
BS EN 16842-4:2019
BS EN 17018:2019
BS EN 17071:2019
BS EN 17120:2019
BS EN 17136:2019
BS EN 17160:2019
BS EN 17181:2019
BS EN 419241-2:2019
BS EN 45558:2019
BS EN 45559:2019
BS EN IEC 60746-4:2019
BS EN IEC 60947-7-4:2019
BS EN IEC 61300-2-4:2019
BS EN IEC 61850-8-2:2019
BS EN IEC 62056-8-4:2019
BS EN IEC 62464-1:2019
BS EN IEC 62660-1:2019
BS EN IEC 62660-2:2019
BS EN ISO 3451-1:2019
BS EN ISO 7971-2:2019
BS EN ISO 7971-3:2019
BS EN ISO 13588:2019
BS EN ISO 15630-1:2019
BS EN ISO 15630-2:2019
BS EN ISO 15630-3:2019
BS EN ISO 15747:2019
BS EN ISO 16812:2019
BS EN ISO 17201-3:2019
BS EN ISO 17892-11:2019
BS EN ISO 18243:2019
BS EN ISO 19353:2019
BS EN ISO 20238:2019
BS EN ISO 21301-1:2019
BS EN ISO 21301-2:2019
BS ISO 4384-1:2019
BS ISO 6964:2019
BS ISO 8100-1:2019
BS ISO 8100-2:2019
BS ISO 11093-9:2019
BS ISO 11413:2019
BS ISO 13993:2019
BS ISO 14008:2019
BS ISO 14033:2019
BS ISO 15799:2019
BS ISO 20146:2019
BS ISO 20501:2019
BS ISO 20671:2019
BS ISO 20720-2018
BS ISO 21286:2019
BS ISO 50046:2019
BS ISO IEC 18039:2019
BS ISO IEC 19479:2019
BS ISO IEC IEEE 15026-1:2019
BS ISO IEEE 11073-10207-2019
IEC 60255-181-2019
IEC 61010-2-010-2019
IEC 61010-2-081-2019
IEC 61400-1-2019
IEC 62282-3-100-2019
IEC 62443-4-2-2019
IEC IEEE 80005-1-2019
IEEE Std 1636.1-2018
IEEE Std 1636.2-2018
IEEE Std C57.127-2018
ISO 787-14:2019
ISO 799-1:2019
ISO 1833-12:2019
ISO 3740:2019
ISO 3901:2019
ISO 5832-12:2019
ISO 5834-1:2019
ISO 5834-2:2019
ISO 5834-3:2019
ISO 5834-4:2019
ISO 5834-5:2019
ISO 6182-4:2019
ISO 6964:2019
ISO 8100-1:2019
ISO 8100-2:2019
ISO 8573-4:2019
ISO 8601-1:2019
ISO 8601-2:2019
ISO 9927-3:2019
ISO 10087:2019
ISO 10146:2019
ISO 10245-3:2019
ISO 10320:2019
ISO 10545-4:2019
ISO 10704:2019
ISO 11843-6:2019
ISO 11929-1:2019
ISO 11929-3:2019
ISO 12010:2019
ISO 13666:2019
ISO 14033:2019
ISO 15023-2:2019
ISO 16696-1:2019
ISO 17072-1:2019
ISO 17072-2:2019
ISO 17677-1:2019
ISO 19062-2:2019
ISO 19065-2:2019
ISO 19112:2019
ISO 19127:2019
ISO 19926-1:2019
ISO 20078-1:2019
ISO 20078-2:2019
ISO 20186-1:2019
ISO 20186-2:2019
ISO 20318-1:2019
ISO 20613:2019
ISO 21286:2019
ISO 21309-1:2019
ISO 21309-2:2019
ISO 21314:2019
ISO 21317:2019
ISO 21494:2019
ISO 21546:2019
ISO 21600:2019
ISO 21618:2019
ISO 21813:2019
ISO 21940-1:2019
ISO 22117:2019
ISO 22241-1:2019
ISO 22241-2:2019
ISO 23500-1:2019
ISO 23500-2:2019
ISO 23500-3:2019
ISO 23500-4:2019
ISO 23500-5:2019
ISO 23753-1:2019
ISO 23753-2:2019
ISO 25178-600:2019
ISO 27501:2019
ISO 50021:2019
ISO/IEC 14496-33:2019
ISO/IEC 19479:2019
ISO/IEC 20546:2019
ISO/IEC 21823-1:2019
ISO/IEC 23008-3:2019
ISO/TR 20491:2019
ISO/TR 24524:2019
ISO/TS 8100-3:2019
ISO/TS 19139-1:2019
ISO/TS 20758:2019
PD IEC TS 62977-3-1:2019
PD ISO TS 8100-3:2019
SAE ARP 7446-2019
SAE J2587-2019
UL 94 2018-05
```


any question please - to PM or popov_al@perm.ruSee More: new standards

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
145 files 210 Mb

ACI 325.11R-19
ASHRAE Guideline 1.2-2019
ASME A112.6.3-2019
ASME B107.400-2018
ASME B30.30-2019
ASME Y14.47-2019
ASTM A 49-12 (2019)
ASTM A 743/ A 743M-19
ASTM A 949/ A 949M-01 (2019)
ASTM A 960/ A 960M-19
ASTM C 1338-19
ASTM C 1558-19
ASTM C 591-19
ASTM D 229-19
ASTM D 2686-19
ASTM D 2961/ D 2961M-19
ASTM D 4806-19
ASTM D 5213-19
ASTM D 7383-19
ASTM D 8249-19
ASTM E 145-19
ASTM F 2230-19
BS EN 2868:2019
BS EN 12697-31:2019
BS EN 12817:2019
BS EN 12819:2019
BS EN 14243-1:2019
BS EN 14243-2:2019
BS EN 14243-3:2019
BS EN 14535-1:2019
BS EN 14535-2:2019
BS EN 16602-70-26:2019
BS EN 16602-70-54:2019
BS EN 16603-31-04:2019
BS EN 17009:2019
BS EN 17161:2019
BS EN IEC 60286-3:2019
BS EN ISO 04126-2:2019
BS EN ISO 10893-6:2019
BS EN ISO 10893-7:2019
BS EN ISO 13473-1:2019
BS EN ISO 21084:2019
BS EN ISO 21305-1:2019
BS EN ISO 21305-2:2019
BS ISO 2303:2019
BS ISO 2710-2:2019
BS ISO 6474-1:2019
BS ISO 6474-2:2019
BS ISO 7305:2019
BS ISO 9838:2019
BS ISO 12871:2019
BS ISO 18250-6:2019
BS ISO 19967-1:2019
BS ISO 20046:2019
BS ISO 24513:2019
BS ISO 24678-1:2019
BS ISO IEC 24773-1:2019
BS ISO/IEEE 11073-10425:2019
CISPR 16-1-4-2019
IEC 60603-7-2019
IEC 60966-1-2019
IEC 60974-7-2019
IEC 61076-1-2019
IEC 62899-202-3-2019
IEC 62899-501-1-2019
IEC TS 63001-2019
IEEE Std 1267-2019
IEEE Std 1857.6-2018
IEEE Std 1857.7-2018
ISO 787-25:2019
ISO 789-6:2019
ISO 2063-1:2019
ISO 2376:2019
ISO 2710-2:2019
ISO 4037-4:2019
ISO 6474-1:2019
ISO 6474-2:2019
ISO 7171:2019
ISO 7305:2019
ISO 8820-6:2019
ISO 9092:2019
ISO 9838:2019
ISO 11093-9:2019
ISO 11138-7:2019
ISO 11413:2019
ISO 11929-2:2019
ISO 12725:2019
ISO 12759-3:2019
ISO 12871:2019
ISO 13993:2019
ISO 14008:2019
ISO 14851:2019
ISO 15799:2019
ISO 19642-10:2019
ISO 19642-4:2019
ISO 19642-9:2019
ISO 20252:2019
ISO 20318-2:2019
ISO 20498-1:2019
ISO 20501:2019
ISO 20671:2019
ISO 20677:2019
ISO 20903:2019
ISO 20976-1:2019
ISO 21248:2019
ISO 21300:2019
ISO 21304-1:2019
ISO 21306-1:2019
ISO 21306-2:2019
ISO 22212:2019
ISO 22700:2019
ISO 24508:2019
ISO 24513:2019
ISO 25178-607:2019
ISO/CIE TS 22012:2019
ISO/IEC 14492:2019
ISO/IEC 19770-2-2015
ISO/IEC 24773-1:2019
ISO/IEC TR 23050:2019
ISO/TR 21386:2019
ISO/TR 22086-1:2019
ISO/TR 23482-2:2019
ISO/TR 24097-3:2019
ISO/TR 56004:2019
ISO/TS 15311-1:2019
ISO/TS 16843-5:2019
ISO/TS 16976-3:2019
PD CEN ISO TS 19590:2019
PD CEN TR 17315:2019
PD CEN TR 419210:2019
PD CEN TS 17249-5:2019
PD CEN TS 17249-6:2019
PD CEN TS 17286:2019
PD ISO IEC TR 23050:2019
PD ISO TR 21386:2019
PD ISO TR 21965:2019
PD ISO TR 22086-1:2019
PD ISO TR 23482-2:2019
SAE AMS 2410L-2018
SAE ARP 5252A-2019
SAE AS5259-7B-2019
SAE J2832-2019
SAE J312-2019
SAE USCAR-8-2019
UL 62841-3-4 2018-06
```


any question please - to PM or popov_al@perm.ru

----------


## cherco78

Hi, do you have NFPA 13 Handbook 2019 and NFPA 14 & NFPA 20 2019 handbook in pdf?
Thanks.

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
157 files  304 Mb

ASTM B 633-19
ASTM D 4027-98 (2019)
ASTM D 6325-98 (2019)
ASTM E 2349-19
ASTM F 1069-19
ASTM F 3337-19
ASTM G 160-12 (2019)
BS 6150:2019
BS 7974:2019
BS EN 343:2019
BS EN 1562:2019
BS EN 12898:2019
BS EN 14187-5:2019
BS EN 14187-7:2019
BS EN 14187-9:2019
BS EN 14726:2019
BS EN 16860:2019
BS EN 16929-2018
BS EN 17095:2019
BS EN 17215:2019
BS EN 17228:2019
BS EN 50673:2019
BS EN 61784-3-17:2017
BS EN IEC 55016-1-4:2019
BS EN IEC 61020-1:2019
BS EN IEC 62364:2019
BS EN IEC 62386-220:2019
BS EN ISO 787-25:2019
BS EN ISO 10087:2019
BS EN ISO 13666:2019
BS EN ISO 14067:2018
BS EN ISO 14978:2018
BS EN ISO 23500-1:2019
BS EN ISO 23500-3:2019
BS EN ISO 23753-2:2019
BS ISO 12129-1:2019
BS ISO 16055:2019
BS ISO 18091:2019
BS ISO 18434-2:2019
BS ISO 18692-1:2018
BS ISO 20080:2019
BS ISO 24678-7:2019
BS ISO 50045:2019
CSA R7008-19
CSA Z98-19
IEC 60749-26-2018
IEC 61249-2-46-2018
IEC 61249-2-47-2018
IEC 62351-4-2018
IEC 63011-3-2018
IEC TR 63191-2018
IEEE Std 1137-2018
IEEE Std 3002.3-2018
IEEE Std 776-2018
ISO 2296:2018
ISO 4007:2018
ISO 4379:2018
ISO 7176-30:2018
ISO 7263-1:2018
ISO 7867-2:2018
ISO 8124-6:2018
ISO 8289-2:2019
ISO 8528-5:2018
ISO 9206:2018
ISO 9211-1:2018
ISO 9211-8:2018
ISO 9241-500:2018
ISO 9644:2018
ISO 11126-3:2018
ISO 11126-4:2018
ISO 11126-8:2018
ISO 11297-2:2018
ISO 11760:2018
ISO 11783-3:2018
ISO 12807:2018
ISO 14167:2018
ISO 14375:2018
ISO 16000-36:2018
ISO 17123-5:2018
ISO 17201-1:2018
ISO 17279-1:2018
ISO 17763:2018
ISO 18250-1:2018
ISO 18250-7:2018
ISO 18400-104:2018
ISO 18434-2:2019
ISO 18639-4:2018
ISO 18796-1:2018
ISO 19093:2018
ISO 19101-2:2018
ISO 19443:2018
ISO 19650-2:2018
ISO 19935-1:2018
ISO 20080:2019
ISO 20184-1:2018
ISO 20337:2018
ISO 20377:2018
ISO 20457:2018
ISO 20480-2:2018
ISO 20488:2018
ISO 20778:2018
ISO 20949:2018
ISO 21001:2018
ISO 21232:2018
ISO 21308-6:2018
ISO 21400:2018
ISO 21401:2018
ISO 21632:2018
ISO 21819-2:2018
ISO 21832:2018
ISO 21843:2018
ISO 21925-1:2018
ISO 21927-2:2018
ISO 22381:2018
ISO 23161:2018
ISO 23388:2018
ISO 25119-3:2018
ISO 27919-1:2018
ISO 28902-3:2018
ISO 29281-1:2018
ISO 29992:2018
ISO 35104:2018
ISO 38200:2018
ISO 55002:2018
ISO/IEC 14496-30:2018
ISO/IEC 14776-263:2018
ISO/IEC 18477-5:2018
ISO/IEC 19823-19:2018
ISO/IEC 20071-23:2018
ISO/IEC 23005-4:2018
ISO/IEC 23091-1:2018
ISO/IEC 24787:2018
ISO/IEC 27050-2:2018
ISO/IEC TR 29110-5-1-4:2018
ISO/IEC TS 19216:2018
ISO/IEC TS 22237-3:2018
ISO/TR 14283:2018
ISO/TR 15377:2018
ISO/TR 20489:2018
ISO/TR 21959-1:2018
ISO/TR 22100-4:2018
ISO/TR 22957:2018
ISO/TS 10974:2018
ISO/TS 16751:2018
ISO/TS 19475-1:2018
ISO/TS 19475-2:2018
ISO/TS 19475-3:2018
ISO/TS 20399-2:2018
ISO/TS 21219-26:2018
ISO/TS 28038:2018
PD 07974-1:2019
PD 07974-2:2019
PD ISO TR 16494-2:2019
PD ISO TR 23087:2018
SAE AIR 6355-2019
SAE J1942-2019
SAE J516-2019
```


any question please - to PM or popov_al@perm.ru

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
114 files 154 Mb

ASTM C 1005-19
ASTM C 1099-07 (2019)
ASTM C 179-14 (2019)
ASTM C 198-09 (2019)
ASTM D 6115-97 (2019)
ASTM D 6671/D 6671M-19
ASTM D 6689-01 (2019)e1
ASTM D 7465/D 7465M-15 (2019)
ASTM D 7556-10 (2019)
ASTM D 8062-19
ASTM E 1617-09 (2019)
ASTM F 3099-19
ASTM F 3323-19
BS EN 943-2:2019
BS EN 3155-004:2019
BS EN 3155-005:2019
BS EN 3645-004:2019
BS EN 6059-402:2019
BS EN 12976-2:2019
BS EN 13795-1:2019
BS EN 13795-2:2019
BS EN 13848-1:2019
BS EN 14504:2019
BS EN 15004-1:2019
BS EN 15276-2:2019
BS EN 16796-4:2019
BS EN 17199-2:2019
BS EN 17199-3:2019
BS EN 17199-5:2019
BS EN 50117-1:2019
BS EN 50117-10-1:2019
BS EN 50117-10-2:2019
BS EN 50117-11-1:2019
BS EN 50117-11-2:2019
BS EN 50117-9-1:2019
BS EN 50117-9-2:2019
BS EN 50117-9-3:2019
BS EN 50551-1:2019
BS EN ISO 787-14:2019
BS EN ISO 787-9:2019
BS EN ISO 1833-20:2019
BS EN ISO 1833-6:2019
BS EN ISO 3740:2019
BS EN ISO 10545-4:2019
BS EN ISO 10704:2019
BS EN ISO 14731:2019
BS EN ISO 15487-2018
BS EN ISO 19065-2:2019
BS EN ISO 22117:2019
BS EN ISO 27501:2019
BS IEC 62629-12-2:2019
BS ISO 8:2019
BS ISO 516:2019
BS ISO 4141-1:2019
BS ISO 11484:2019
BS ISO 15871:2019
BS ISO 17735:2019
BS ISO 19349:2019
BS ISO 20934:2019
BS ISO 21115:2019
BS ISO 21130:2019
BS ISO 21539:2019
BS ISO 21885:2019
BS ISO 22253:2019
IEC 60076-22-3:2019
IEC 60286-3-2019
IEC 60404-7-2019
IEC 60947-7-4-2019
IEC 60947-9-1-2019
IEC 61020-1-2019
IEC 61300-2-4-2019
IEC 61315-2019
IEC 61747-30-5-2019
IEC 62097-2019
IEC 62364-2019
IEC TR 61292-8-2019
IEC TR 63176-2019
IEC TS 62271-304-2019
IEEE Std 1801-2018
IEEE Std 693-2018
IEEE Std 859-2018
IEEE Std C37.09-2018
IEEE Std C62.42.6-2018
ISO 787-17:2019
ISO 2597-2:2019
ISO 2812-3:2019
ISO 4141-2:2019
ISO 4491-4:2019
ISO 8130-12:2019
ISO 8130-13:2019
ISO 8130-14:2019
ISO 22253:2019
ISO 22259:2019
ISO 22419:2019
ISO 30042:2019
ISO/TS 14198:2019
PD CEN ISO/TS 19139-1:2019
PD CEN/TS 17313:2019
PD CLC/TS 50677:2019
PD ISO/TR 08713:2019
PD ISO/TS 12869:2019
PD ISO/TS 14198:2019
PD ISO/TS 16976-4:2019
SAE ARP 4101-3A-2019
SAE ARP 4266A-2019
SAE ARP 4296B-2019
SAE GEIA-STD-0006B-2019
SAE J2663-2019
SAE MA 3275A-2019
UL 1449 2018-08
UL 2017 2018-12
UL 6142 2018-02
UL 845 2018-10
UL 858 2018-06
```


any question please - to PM or e-mail

----------


## Nageswa

hi popov_al i want en 131-3:2018 Ladder instructions standard pls share me if available.

----------


## santanusaha

Kindly send the link to me also. santanurini@gmail.com. Thanks in advancce.

----------


## KHALIDA

Dear Mr. popov_al, I would like to request you for the sharing of following standards with me (my email is khalida.muddasser@gmail.com)
API RP 621-2018
API RP 2027-2018
API RP 500-2012
API St 2610-2018
API St 622-2018
API RP 939C-2019
API RP 591-2019
API RP 581-A1-2019

ASME B16.9-2018
ASME B31.8-2018
ASME B16.40-2019
ASHRAE Guideline 1.2-2019
EI St 5141-2016
EI St 1550-2014
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Adol

Dear friends,
Can anybody share ISO 4978-2018, please.
Thanks in advance

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
166 files 234 Mb

ACI 130R-19
ASTM A 265-12 (2019)
ASTM A 343/ A 343M-14 (2019)
ASTM A 537/ A 537M-13 (2019)
ASTM A 612/ A 612M-12 (2019)
ASTM A 627-03 (2019)
ASTM B 21/ B 21M-18 (2019)
ASTM B 98/ B 98M-13 (2019)
ASTM C 150/ C 150M-19
ASTM C 465-19
ASTM C 595/ C 595M-19
ASTM D 1048-14 (2019)
ASTM D 1611-12 (2019)
ASTM D 3608-19
ASTM D 5348-95 (2019)
ASTM D 5350-95 (2019)
ASTM D 5352-95 (2019)
ASTM D 5353-95 (2019)
ASTM D 5551-95 (2019)
ASTM D 8225-19
ASTM E 1036-15 (2019)
ASTM E 1038-10 (2019)
ASTM E 2282-14 (2019)
ASTM E 2651-19
ASTM E 831-19
ASTM F 1073-19
ASTM F 1143-19
ASTM F 1144-19
ASTM F 1196-19
ASTM F 1197-19
ASTM F 2044-09 (2019)e1
ASTM F 2676-19
ASTM F 2797-19
ASTM F 3277-19
BS EN 1090-3:2019
BS EN 1295-1:2019
BS EN 2470:2019
BS EN 2923:2019
BS EN 3220:2019
BS EN 3314:2019
BS EN 3833:2019
BS EN 4400-1:2019
BS EN 4400-2:2019
BS EN 4400-3:2019
BS EN 4400-6:2019
BS EN 13880-6:2019
BS EN 14110:2019
BS EN 15276-1:2019
BS EN 15654-2:2019
BS EN 16815:2019
BS EN 17069-1:2019
BS EN 17199-4:2019
BS EN 17204:2019
BS EN ISO 846:2019
BS EN ISO 2553:2019
BS EN ISO 12010:2019
BS EN ISO 14851:2019
BS EN ISO 15023-2:2019
BS EN ISO 17072-1:2019
BS EN ISO 17072-2:2019
BS EN ISO 21306-2:2019
BS EN ISO 25178-600:2019
BS EN ISO 25178-607:2019
BS HD 629.1 S3:2019 (BS 7888-4.1:2019)
BS IEC 62047-31:2019
BS IEC 62047-34:2019
BS ISO 2597-2:2019
BS ISO 4141-2:2019
BS ISO 4141-3:2019
BS ISO 6721-9:2019
BS ISO 7905-3:2019
BS ISO 11783-2:2019
BS ISO 17438-4:2019
BS ISO 18646-2:2019
BS ISO 20228:2019
BS ISO 21809-11:2019
BS ISO 21886:2019
BS ISO 22259:2019
BS ISO 23168:2019
BS ISO IEC 19788-7:2019
DIN 10518 2019-04
DIN 4034-1 2019-04
DIN 4865 2019-04
DIN 5481 2019-04
IEC 60050-171-2019
IEC 60384-21-2019
IEC 60384-22-2019
IEC 60809-2019
IEC 60904-3-2019
IEC 60934-2019
IEC 61225-2019
IEC 62765-2-2019
IEC 62783-1-2019
IEC 62954-2019
IEC TS 61400-3-2-2019
IEC TS 62994-2019
IEC TS 63070-2019
ISO 8:2019
ISO 178:2019
ISO 516:2019
ISO 1833-10:2019
ISO 1833-18:2019
ISO 1833-21:2019
ISO 1833-3:2019
ISO 4141-1:2019
ISO 4141-3:2019
ISO 6489-5:2019
ISO 6721-8:2019
ISO 6721-9:2019
ISO 7905-3:2019
ISO 8130-1:2019
ISO 8130-11:2019
ISO 8130-7:2019
ISO 8560:2019
ISO 11484:2019
ISO 11591:2019
ISO 11592-2:2019
ISO 11783-2:2019
ISO 14174:2019
ISO 15118-1:2019
ISO 15871:2019
ISO 17438-4:2019
ISO 17442:2019
ISO 17735:2019
ISO 17840-2:2019
ISO 17840-3:2019
ISO 18646-2:2019
ISO 18889:2019
ISO 19085-9:2019
ISO 20170:2019
ISO 20228:2019
ISO 20739:2019
ISO 20934:2019
ISO 21115:2019
ISO 21130:2019
ISO 21539:2019
ISO 21809-11:2019
ISO 21885:2019
ISO 21886:2019
ISO 21927-4:2019
ISO 23168:2019
ISO 24598:2019
ISO/TR 8713:2019
ISO/TR 16494-2:2019
ISO/TR 20118:2019
ISO/TS 12869:2019
ISO/TS 16976-4:2019
ISO/TS 19278:2019
ISO/TS 20793:2019
PD CEN TS 17241:2019
PD CEN TS 17305:2019
PD CEN TS 17308:2019
PD CEN TS 419221-6:2019
SAE AIR 1168-1A-2019
SAE AIR 5885A-2019
SAE AIR 6443-2019
SAE ARP 5021B-2019
SAE J1117-2019
SAE J1691-2019
SAE J2506-2019
SAE J2518-2019
SAE J2754-2019
SAE J2901-2019
SAE J98-2019
UL 2034 2018-09
UL 96A 2018-12
```


any question please - to PM or popov_al@perm.ru

----------


## KHALIDA

Dear popov_al,
how may i get these files which you mentioned in this post. please guide me. my email is khalida.muddasser@gmail.com. 
I would be thankful, if you could please share in my email any link containing all archives. 




> Hello!
> 
> new standards (last week)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 166 files 234 Mb
> ...

----------


## santanusaha

Hi 
Can you share the link for the new standards or if possible send me to my email: santanurini@gmail.com

----------


## santanusaha

Hi Popov,
Kindly request you to share ASME B 31.3: 2018 and API latest standards as per your list, if possible. email: santanurini@gmail.com


Thanks in advance.See More: new standards

----------


## Rohit kukreja

Please share DIN 7080:2005-05 & DIN 7081.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
 119 files 200 Mb

API RP 4G-2019
API RP 934-C-2019
API Spec 19G1-2019
API TR 978-2019
ASME B1.25-2019
ASME B107.4-2019
ASME B18.2.6-2019
ASTM C 270-19
ASTM D 3306-19
ASTM D 6228-19
ASTM E 1358-97 (2019)
ASTM E 1534-93 (2019)
ASTM E 871-82 (2019)
BS EN 927-10:2019
BS EN 3275:2019
BS EN 3818:2019
BS EN 6055:2019
BS EN 6056:2019
BS EN 6096:2019
BS EN 6098:2019
BS EN 6133:2019
BS EN 10210-2:2019
BS EN 10217-1:2019
BS EN 10217-2:2019
BS EN 10217-3:2019
BS EN 10217-4:2019
BS EN 10217-6:2019
BS EN 10219-2:2019
BS EN 13126-15:2019
BS EN 13126-16:2019
BS EN 13126-17:2019
BS EN 16868:2019
BS EN IEC 60076-22-4:2019
BS EN IEC 60384-17:2019
BS EN IEC 60749-17:2019
BS EN IEC 60793-1-40:2019
BS EN IEC 60825-12:2019
BS EN IEC 62631-3-4:2019
BS EN IEC 62902:2019
BS EN ISO 178:2019
BS EN ISO 2812-3:2019
BS EN ISO 8130-1:2019
BS EN ISO 8130-11:2019
BS EN ISO 8130-12:2019
BS EN ISO 8130-13:2019
BS EN ISO 8130-7:2019
BS EN ISO 9873:2019
BS EN ISO 11073-10425:2019
BS EN ISO 11591:2019
BS IEC 61156-11:2019
BS IEC 62951-6:2019
BS IEC 63068-1:2019
BS ISO 355:2019
BS ISO 3140:2019
BS ISO 5647:2019
BS ISO 15509:2019
BS ISO 19962:2019
BS ISO 20766-6:2019
BS ISO 20813:2019
BS ISO 20942:2019
BS ISO 22415:2019
BS ISO 22479:2019
BS ISO 26683-3:2019
BS ISO IEC 23681:2019
BS ISO IEC 30113-5:2019
IEC 60086-4-2019
IEC 60335-2-23-2019
IEC 60480-2019
IEC 60512-99-002-2019
IEC 62281-2019
IEC 63068-1-2019
IEC 63068-2-2019
IEC IEEE 82079-1-2019
IEC TR 62368-2-2019
IEC TS 60904-1-2-2019
IEEE Std 1901a-2019
IEEE Std C37.10.1-2018
ISO 945-4:2019
ISO 1496-3:2019
ISO 5171:2019
ISO 5593:2019
ISO 6721-1:2019
ISO 6721-2:2019
ISO 6721-4:2019
ISO 8124-10:2019
ISO 8124-11:2019
ISO 9202:2019
ISO 9523:2019
ISO 9698:2019
ISO 11231:2019
ISO 11992-1:2019
ISO 12625-1:2019
ISO 15509:2019
ISO 15512:2019
ISO 17556:2019
ISO 18451-1:2019
ISO 20078-3:2019
ISO 20140-3:2019
ISO 20766-9:2019
ISO 21132:2019
ISO 21342:2019
ISO 22970:2019
ISO IEC 18033-6:2019
ISO IEC 21122-1:2019
NFPA 1071-2020
NFPA 410-2020
PD CEN TS 17154-1:2019
PD CLC TR IEC 62453-51-10:2019
PD IEC TR 61289:2019
PD ISO TR 22582:2019
PD ISO TR 23199:2019
SAE ARP 5298-2019
UL 1072 2018-05
UL 1201 2018-10
UL 1203 2019-04
UL 1340 2019-03
UL 22 2019-02
UL 2239 2019-03
UL 979 2019-04
```


any question, please - to PM or popov_al@perm.ru

----------


## teppi2019

Dear Popov,

Can you please help me the ANSI/BHMA A156.9-2015, ANSI/BIFMA x5.9-2019?

Thank you in advance,

Teppi

----------


## prabagaran

Kindly share the following standards if available
ASTM A370-18
ASTM  B117-18
ASTM E45-18
ASTM A247-17
ASTM D395-18
ASTM A530/530M-18
ISO 6507-1:2018

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
180 files 105 Mb

ASTM D 1002-10 (2019)
ASTM D 5685-19
BS EN 363:2018
BS EN 12916:2019
BS EN 12944-3:2019
BS EN 15355:2019
BS EN 16711-3:2019
BS EN 17038-1:2019
BS EN 17218:2019
BS EN 50131-8:2019
BS EN ISO 787-17:2019
BS EN ISO 1833-10:2019
BS EN ISO 1833-18:2019
BS EN ISO 1833-3:2019
BS EN ISO 6149-1:2019
BS EN ISO 8130-14:2019
BS EN ISO 14064-2:2019
BS EN ISO 14064-3:2019
BS EN ISO 14174:2019
BS EN ISO 15549:2019
BS EN ISO 20170:2019
BS EN ISO 24598:2019
BS IEC 60479-2:2019
BS ISO 5628:2019
BS ISO 7146-1:2019
BS ISO 7146-2:2019
BS ISO 10243:2019
BS ISO 11665-9:2019
BS ISO 13653:2019
BS ISO 13942:2019
BS ISO 16014-1:2019
BS ISO 16014-2:2019
BS ISO 16014-3:2019
BS ISO 16014-4:2019
BS ISO 19894:2019
BS ISO 20900:2019
BS ISO 22915-21:2019
BS ISO 24516-2:2019
BS ISO 28564-3:2019
BS ISO 37122:2019
BS ISO/IEC 13251:2019
BS ISO/IEC 19515:2019
BS ISO/IEC 26552:2019
DIN 21907 2019-05
DIN 28146 2019-05
DIN 30690-1 2019-05
DIN 4753-1 2019-05
DIN 51630 2019-05
DIN 6803-1 2019-05
DIN 6876 2019-05
DIN 8192 2019-05
IEC 60122-4-2019
IEC 60335-2-29-2019
IEC 60384-17-2019
IEC 60721-3-3-2019
IEC 60793-1-31-2019
IEC 60974-2-2019
IEC 60974-3-2019
IEC 60974-5-2019
IEC 61000-4-18-2019
IEC 61158-5-2-2019
IEC 61892-5-2019
IEC 61892-6-2019
IEC 62341-5-2-2019
IEC 62433-1-2019
IEC 62951-6-2019
IEC TR 61948-4-2019
IEC TR 62878-2-7-2019
IEC TS 60079-42-2019
IEC TS 61973-2019
IEC TS 62998-1-2019
IEEE Std 3002.7-2018
IEEE Std 945-2019
ISO 1110:2019
ISO 11665-9:2019
ISO 13653:2019
ISO 14005:2019
ISO 16014-1:2019
ISO 16014-2:2019
ISO 16014-3:2019
ISO 16014-4:2019
ISO 16014-5:2019
ISO 19904-1:2019
ISO 20487:2019
ISO 21302-1:2019
ISO 21302-2:2019
ISO 21873-2:2019
ISO/IEC 13251:2019
ISO/IEC 19515:2019
ISO/IEC TR 19075-8:2019
ISO/TR 22085-1:2019
ISO/TS 22287:2019
PD IEC TS 63019:2019
SAE AIR 4911A-2019
SAE AIR 5774-2019
SAE ARP 4895B-2019
SAE AS5752-2019
SAE AS6135A-2019
SAE AS6165A-2019
SAE J2221-2019
SAE J3080-2019
UL 1062 2019-02
UL 1088 2019-01
UL 109 2018-01
UL 2442 2018-01
```


any question, please - to PM or e-mail

----------


## adel_76

Please Kindly share API 692 STD

Thanks!

----------


## mixmark

Hi i am looking for ISO 18363-2:2018

Kindly share

----------


## jwin

Hi Popov_al

Can you pls share:

PD CLC TR 60079-32-1:2018
EN 17077:2018
EN 14460:2018
IEC 80079-20-2:2016

Thx

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
 150 files 277 Mb

AAMI TIR75:2019
ACI 318-19
ACI 364.1R-19
ASME BPE-2019
ASME NM.1-2018
ASME NM.2-2018
ASTM A 128/A 128M-19
ASTM A 210/A 210M-19
ASTM A 471/A 471M-19
ASTM A 767/A 767M-19
ASTM A 955/A 955M-19
ASTM B 168-19
ASTM C 1089-19
ASTM C 1536-19
ASTM C 771-14 (2019)
ASTM D 210-05 (2019)
ASTM D 228/D 228M-19
ASTM D 2397/D 2397M-19
ASTM D 2842-19
ASTM D 34-08 (2019)
ASTM D 3926-05 (2019)
ASTM D 4054-19
ASTM D 4175-19
ASTM D 4968-19
ASTM D 50-90 (2019)
ASTM D 5798-19a
ASTM D 6496/D 6496M-19
ASTM D 7260-19
ASTM E 126-19
ASTM E 235/E 235M-19
ASTM E 2989-19
ASTM E 3078/E 3078M-19
ASTM E 3192/E 3192M-19
ASTM E 3212-19
ASTM F 1615-19
ASTM F 3232/F 3232M-19
BS 5975:2019
BS EN 13565-1:2019
BS EN 13814-2:2019
BS EN IEC 60601-2-76:2019
BS EN IEC 60794-2-11:2019
BS EN ISO 307:2019
BS EN ISO 6721-1:2019
BS EN ISO 12625-1:2019
BS EN ISO 22995:2019
BS IEC 60747-18-1:2019
BS IEC 62899-204:2019
BS ISO 1833-28:2019
BS ISO 4574:2019
BS ISO 6779:2019
BS ISO 11124-5:2019
BS ISO 12620:2019
BS ISO 14621-2:2019
BS ISO 18184:2019
BS ISO 19897:2019
BS ISO 20083-3:2019
BS ISO 21479:2019
BS ISO 21760-2:2019
BS ISO 22486:2019
BS ISO 22975-5:2019
BS ISO 25065:2019
BS ISO/CIE 17166:2019
BS ISO/IEC 30071-1:2019
DIN 10164-1 2019-06
DIN 12463 2019-06
DIN 14210 2019-06
DIN 15141 2019-06
DIN 18580 2019-06
DIN 21639 2019-06
DIN 322 2019-06
DIN 50282 2019-06
DIN 53015 2019-06
DIN 6160 2019-06
IEC 60335-2-2-2019
IEC 60335-2-51-2019
IEC 60335-2-9-2019
IEC 60704-3-2019
IEC 60793-1-40-2019
IEC 60794-2-11-2019
IEC 60794-2-30-2019
IEC 60825-12-2019
IEC 61300-2-46-2019
IEC 61991-2019
IEC 62271-107-2019
IEC TR 61289-2019
IEEE Std 1609.2b-2019
IEEE Std 802.1CF-2019
IEEE Std C37.011-2019
ISO 834-13:2019
ISO 834-14:2019
ISO 1419:2019
ISO 4049:2019
ISO 4574:2019
ISO 5000:2019
ISO 6182-8:2019
ISO 6721-11:2019
ISO 9167:2019
ISO 10303-235:2019
ISO 10499-1:2019
ISO 11058:2019
ISO 11711-1:2019
ISO 12620:2019
ISO 13926-3:2019
ISO 14621-1:2019
ISO 14644-16:2019
ISO 16000-39:2019
ISO 16202-2:2019
ISO 19150-4:2019
ISO 21291:2019
ISO 21760-1:2019
ISO 21939-1:2019
ISO 22065:2019
ISO 22915-21:2019
ISO 25065:2019
ISO/CIE 17166:2019
ISO/IEC 18040:2019
ISO/IEC 19823-22:2019
ISO/IEC 24760-1:2019
ISO/IEC 26560:2019
ISO/IEC 29109-5:2019
ISO/IEC 30137-1:2019
ISO/TR 16161:2019
ISO/TR 22019:2019
ISO/TR 44000:2019
ISO/TS 13499:2019
ISO/TS 19091:2019
ISO/TS 23016-1:2019
NFPA 1082-2020
NFPA 1300-2020
NFPA 1452-2020
NFPA 1720-2020
NFPA 2113-2020
NFPA 405-2020
NFPA 412-2020
PAS 11007:2019
PD CEN/TR 17309:2019
PD IEC TR 63069:2019
PD IEC TS 62257-7-4:2019
PD ISO/TS 03691-8:2019
SAE AS21428E-2019
SAE AS3125C-2019
SAE AS3127C-2019
SAE AS5233B-2019
SAE J2487-2019
UL 1278 2018-08
UL 1283 2018-06
UL 142A 2019-05
UL 1441 2018-11
UL 1776 2019-02
UL 1777 2019-04
```


any question, please - to PM or e-mail

----------


## VISHADAWADKAR

can anyone help me for API 6x standard? it is urgent.  Thank you in advance.

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
190 files 264 mb

ACI 562-19
ANSI ASHRAE Standard 139-2019
ANSI ASHRAE Standard 15-2019
ANSI ASHRAE Standard 20-2019
ANSI ASHRAE Standard 218-2019
API RP 13B-1-2019
API Spec 11PL-2019
API TR 1179-2019
ASME NM.3.1-2018
ASME NM.3.2-2018
ASME NM.3.3-2018
ASTM A 131/A 131M-19
ASTM A 214/A 214M-19
ASTM A 542/A 542M-19
ASTM A 788/A 788M-19
ASTM B 864/B 864M-19
ASTM C 1253-14 (2019)
ASTM C 1738/C 1738M-19
ASTM C 864-05 (2019)
ASTM D 2136-19
ASTM D 2377-14 (2019)
ASTM D 263-05 (2019)
ASTM D 3296-14a (2019)
ASTM D 3721-05 (2019)
ASTM D 4287-00 (2019)
ASTM D 4977/D 4977M-03 (2019)
ASTM D 5076/D 5076M-13 (2019)
ASTM D 5888-19
ASTM D 6768/D 6768M-19
ASTM D 751-19
ASTM E 1345-98 (2019)
ASTM E 2728-19
ASTM E 3062/E 3062M-19
ASTM E 3112/E 3112M-19
ASTM E 3209-19
ASTM E 928-19
ASTM F 1967-19
ASTM F 3342-19
BS EN 687:2019
BS EN 2510:2019
BS EN 2959:2019
BS EN 3155-015:2019
BS EN 3378:2019
BS EN 3645-005:2019
BS EN 4529-002:2019
BS EN 4681-005:2019
BS EN 4842:2019
BS EN 4852:2019
BS EN 10177:2019
BS EN 12012-4:2019
BS EN 12259-9:2019
BS EN 14960-1:2019
BS EN 15269-1:2019
BS EN 15869-2:2019
BS EN 15939:2019
BS EN 17229:2019
BS EN 50194-2:2019
BS EN 50341-2-2:2019
BS EN 50600-2-2:2019
BS EN IEC 60480:2019
BS EN IEC 60749-18:2019
BS EN IEC 60794-2-31:2019
BS EN IEC 61754-7-3:2019
BS EN IEC 62281:2019
BS EN IEC 62909-2:2019
BS EN ISO 305:2019
BS EN ISO 3015:2019
BS EN ISO 3016:2019
BS EN ISO 6721-2:2019
BS EN ISO 9202:2019
BS EN ISO 15512:2019
BS EN ISO 16809:2019
BS EN ISO 17556:2019
BS EN ISO 19085-10:2019
BS EN ISO 21302-2:2019
BS EN ISO 34101-3:2019
BS IEC 61892-7:2019
BS IEC 61937-3-2017 (2019)
BS IEC 62481-4-2017 (2019)
BS IEC SRD 62913-2-2:2019
BS ISO 2951:2019
BS ISO 4778:2019
BS ISO 6521-1:2019
BS ISO 10499-1:2019
BS ISO 10753:2019
BS ISO 11724:2019
BS ISO 11952:2019
BS ISO 13926-3:2019
BS ISO 14621-1:2019
BS ISO 15886-4:2019
BS ISO 16000-39:2019
BS ISO 19150-4:2019
BS ISO 20042:2019
BS ISO 20083-2:2019
BS ISO 20785-4:2019
BS ISO 20916:2019
BS ISO 21760-1:2019
BS ISO 21859:2019
BS ISO 21939-1:2019
BS ISO 22516:2019
BS ISO 22519:2019
BS ISO 23321:2019
BS ISO 37159:2019
BS ISO/IEC 18040:2019
BS ISO/IEC 19086-4:2019
BS ISO/IEC 21228:2019
IEC 60335-2-27-2019
IEC 60335-2-7-2019
IEC 60335-2-96-2019
IEC 60749-18-2019
IEC 60793-2-10-2019
IEC 60794-2-21-2019
IEC 60794-2-31-2019
IEC 61280-4-1-2019
IEC 61892-1-2019
IEC 62047-32-2019
IEC/IEEE 60214-2-2019
IEC TR 63074-2019
IEEE Std 11073-10201-2018
IEEE Std 1561-2019
IEEE Std 1876-2019
IEEE Std 802.1Qcy-2019
IEEE Std C37.04-2018
ISO 1518-1:2019
ISO 1518-2:2019
ISO 1833-28:2019
ISO 2951:2019
ISO 4778:2019
ISO 6182-11:2019
ISO 6521-1:2019
ISO 6779:2019
ISO 9514:2019
ISO 10418:2019
ISO 11003-2:2019
ISO 11124-5:2019
ISO 11952:2019
ISO 12625-11:2019
ISO 14243-5:2019
ISO 14621-2:2019
ISO 15620:2019
ISO 16202-1:2019
ISO 17678:2019
ISO 20785-4:2019
ISO 20916:2019
ISO 21475:2019
ISO 21760-2:2019
ISO 22041:2019
ISO 22519:2019
ISO 22975-5:2019
ISO 37159:2019
ISO/IEC 2382-36:2019
ISO/IEC 13818-1:2019
ISO/IEC 19823-21:2019
ISO/IEC 21228:2019
ISO/IEC 30071-1:2019
ISO/TR 11364:2019
ISO/TR 17252:2019
ISO/TS 3691-8:2019
NFPA 1710-2020
NFPA 556-2020
NFPA 557-2020
PD CEN/ISO TS 21003-7:2019
PD CEN/TR 10367:2019
PD CEN/TR 17365:2019
PD CEN/TS 17337:2019
PD IEC TR 62926:2019
PD IEC TR 63201:2019
PD IEC TS 62715-5-4:2019
PD ISO/TR 11364:2019
PD ISO/TS 13499:2019
PD ISO/TS 17519:2019
PD ISO/TS 20660:2019
SAE AMS 5516R-2019
SAE ARP 5483-3B-2019
SAE ARP 5754-2019
SAE AS21431C-2019
SAE AS24462B-2019
SAE AS27642D-2019
SAE AS3126C-2019
SAE AS3502A-2019
SAE J1320-2019
SAE J1772-2019
SAE J1802-2019
SAE J375-2019
SAE J376-2019
SAE J92-2019
UL 1446 2019-02
UL 1573 2019-01
UL 1660 2019-01
UL 1692 2019-01
```


any question, please - to PM or e-mail

----------


## mohsinndt

Hi,



Can you pl help me with ISO 17640:2018 documentSee More: new standards

----------


## teppi2019

Dear my friends,

Can you please help me the ASTM D2794-93 (2019)?

Thank you very much,

----------


## santanusaha

Kindly send me to: santanurini@gmail.com
thanks in advance.

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
127 files 214 Mb

ANSI ASHRAE Standard 150-2019
ANSI ASHRAE Standard 158.1-2019
ANSI ASHRAE Standard 30-2019
ANSI ASHRAE Standard 34-2019
API RP 92P-2019
API Spec 19V-2019
API TR 2580-2019
BS EN 2951:2019
BS EN 3086:2019
BS EN 3155-082:2019
BS EN 3460:2019
BS EN 3645-010:2019
BS EN 4604-001:2019
BS EN 4708-103:2019
BS EN 10136:2019
BS EN 10181:2019
BS EN 12102-2:2019
BS EN 12407:2019
BS EN 15102:2019
BS EN 15869-1:2019
BS EN 15869-3:2019
BS EN 16186-4:2019
BS EN 45556:2019
BS EN 50341-2-15:2019
BS EN 50600-1:2019
BS EN 50600-2-3:2019
BS EN IEC 60794-2-21:2019
BS EN IEC 60947-9-1:2019
BS EN IEC 61952-1:2019
BS EN IEC 62892:2019
BS EN ISO 1110:2019
BS EN ISO 3251:2019
BS EN ISO 9698:2019
BS EN ISO 16014-5:2019
BS EN ISO 18451-1:2019
BS EN ISO 21302-1:2019
BS EN ISO 25178-73:2019
BS EN ISO 34101-4:2019
BS IEC 62104-2015
BS IEC SRD 62913-1:2019
BS ISO 10752:2019
BS ISO 11592-2:2019
BS ISO 13746:2019
BS ISO 15176:2019
BS ISO 19037:2019
BS ISO 20951:2019
BS ISO 21927-4:2019
BS ISO/IEC 2382-36:2019
BS ISO/IEC 30137-1:2019
CSA N290.9:19
CSA Z662:19
IEC 31010-2019
IEC 61207-2-2019
IEC 81346-2-2019
IEEE Std 2030.9-2019
IEEE Std 802.3.2-2019
IEEE Std C37.20.9-2019
ISO 7053:2019
ISO 10752:2019
ISO 10753:2019
ISO 11343:2019
ISO 11724:2019
ISO 13468-1:2019
ISO 13606-1:2019
ISO 13606-2:2019
ISO 13606-3:2019
ISO 13606-4:2019
ISO 13606-5:2019
ISO 13746:2019
ISO 14245:2019
ISO 14880-1:2019
ISO 15176:2019
ISO 15480:2019
ISO 15511:2019
ISO 15886-4:2019
ISO 15995:2019
ISO 18184:2019
ISO 19037:2019
ISO 19085-7:2019
ISO 19897:2019
ISO 19900:2019
ISO 20042:2019
ISO 20083-2:2019
ISO 20083-3:2019
ISO 20607:2019
ISO 20776-1:2019
ISO 21125:2019
ISO 21131:2019
ISO 21326:2019
ISO 21479:2019
ISO 22516:2019
ISO 23321:2019
ISO 23910:2019
ISO 27020:2019
ISO/CIE 11664-1:2019
ISO/CIE 11664-3:2019
ISO/IEC 9798-2:2019
ISO/IEC TS 24751-4:2019
ISO/TS 17519:2019
ISO/TS 18101-1:2019
ISO/TS 20660:2019
NFPA 414-2020
NFPA 55-2020
PD CEN ISO TS 21189:2019
PD CEN TR 17297-1:2019
PD CEN TS 16769:2019
PD IEC TS 62271-304:2019
PD ISO/TR 16161:2019
PD ISO/TS 21564:2019
SAE AMS 2644G-2019
SAE AMS 4083M-2019
SAE AS21439D-2019
SAE AS5756B-2019
SAE AS5958G-2019
SAE AS6279B-2019
SAE AS8024-2019
SAE J1453-1-2019
SAE J1801-2019
SAE J1992-2019
UL 154 2019-03
UL 1562 2019-03
UL 1650 2019-03
UL 174 2019-05
UL 248-2 2019-04
UL 248-3 2019-04
UL 248-4 2019-04
```


if need - write to email

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
108 files 263 Mb

API RP 932-B-2019
ASTM D 2827-19
ASTM D 4761-19
ASTM D 5453-19
ASTM E 1032-19
ASTM E 2214-19
ASTM F 1137/F 1137M-19
ASTM F 3231/F 3231M-19
BS EN 2583:2019
BS EN 3645-013:2019
BS EN 3660-001:2019
BS EN 4608-001:2019
BS EN 10217-5:2019
BS EN 10225-1:2019
BS EN 10225-2:2019
BS EN 10225-3:2019
BS EN 10225-4:2019
BS EN 12670:2019
BS EN 13381-7:2019
BS EN 13814-1:2019
BS EN 13814-3:2019
BS EN 14150:2019
BS EN 14492-2:2019
BS EN 16925-2018
BS EN 50047:2019
BS EN 50341-2-4:2019
BS EN 62841-2-21:2019
BS EN IEC 60193:2019
BS EN IEC 61158-3-25:2019
BS EN IEC 61158-4-21:2019
BS EN IEC 61784-1:2019
BS EN IEC 80601-2-30:2019
BS EN ISO 9167:2019
BS EN ISO 10123:2019
BS EN ISO 15620:2019
BS EN ISO 16757-2:2019
BS EN ISO 19904-1:2019
BS IEC 62481-2-2017 (2019)
BS IEC/IEEE 60214-2:2019
BS IEC SRD 62913-2-1:2019
BS IEC SRD 62913-2-3:2019
BS IEC SRD 62913-2-4:2019
BS ISO 6481:2019
BS ISO 9512:2019
BS ISO 10049:2019
BS ISO 11336-3:2019
BS ISO 11513:2019
BS ISO 15781:2019
BS ISO 19967-2:2019
BS ISO 20421-1:2019
BS ISO 21131:2019
BS ISO 21812-1:2019
BS ISO 24613-1:2019
BS ISO/IEC 9075-15:2019
BS ISO/IEC 14543-5-101:2019
IEC 60068-2-82-2019
IEC 60269-3-2019
IEC 60317-21-2019
IEC 60317-35-2019
IEC 60317-55-2019
IEC 60364-5-53-2019
IEC 60479-2-2019
IEC 60601-2-83-2019
IEC 60747-18-1-2019
IEC 60879-2019
IEC 61158-5-12-2019
IEC 62209-2-2019
IEC 62386-104-2019
IEC 62613-1-2019
IEC 62899-204-2019
IEC 63093-14-2019
IEC 63150-1-2019
IEEE Std 1234-2019
IEEE Std 2410-2019
ISO 834-2:2019
ISO 9512:2019
ISO 10049:2019
ISO 11513:2019
ISO 15781:2019
ISO 16535:2019
ISO 20342-1:2019
ISO 20421-1:2019
ISO 24613-1:2019
ISO/CIE 11664-4:2019
ISO/IEC 9075-15:2019
ISO/IEC 14543-5-101:2019
ISO/IEC 23000-22:2019
ISO/TR 19623:2019
ISO/TS 19807-1:2019
NFPA 1936-2020
NFPA 780-2020
NFPA 820-2020
PD CEN TS 17342:2019
PD IEC TR 62368-2:2019
PD IEC TS 61980-2:2019
PD IEC TS 61980-3:2019
SAE AMS 5511J-2019
SAE AMS 5528J-2019
SAE J1993-2019
SAE J442-2019
UL 2166 2019-02
UL 2258 2019-03
UL 2272 2019-02
UL 2524 2019-02
UL 2586A 2019-04
UL 263 2019-01
UL 2703 2019-05
UL 347A 2019-02
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## Robvdk

Does anyone have the Z662:19 update? I cannot find it anywhere.

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
100 files 205 Mb

ANSI AAMI EQ93-2019
API Spec 19LH-2019
ANSI ASHRAE Standard 212-2019
ANSI ASHRAE Standard 23.1-2019
ASHRAE Guideline 0-2019
ASTM A 20/A 20M-19
ASTM D 769-01 (2019)
ASTM E 140-12b (2019)e1
AWS C1.1M/C1.1-2019
BS EN 686:2019
BS EN 3357:2019
BS EN 3475-418:2019
BS EN 16652-2:2019
BS EN 17271:2019
BS EN 50041:2019
BS EN 50411-3-4:2019
BS EN 50411-4-1:2019
BS EN IEC 61158-3-12:2019
BS EN IEC 61158-3-19:2019
BS EN IEC 61158-3-21:2019
BS EN IEC 61158-3-4:2019
BS EN IEC 61158-4-12:2019
BS EN IEC 61158-4-19:2019
BS EN IEC 61158-4-2:2019
BS EN IEC 61158-4-24:2019
BS EN IEC 61158-4-4:2019
BS EN IEC 61158-5-10:2019
BS EN IEC 61158-5-12:2019
BS EN IEC 61158-5-19:2019
BS EN IEC 61158-5-21:2019
BS EN IEC 61158-5-23:2019
BS EN IEC 61158-5-25:2019
BS EN IEC 61158-5-26:2019
BS EN IEC 61158-5-4:2019
BS EN ISO 09514:2019
BS EN ISO 11058:2019
BS EN ISO 12215-5:2019
BS EN ISO 14090:2019
BS EN ISO 17678:2019
BS EN ISO 22041:2019
BS IEC 62990-1:2019
BS ISO 6480:2019
BS ISO 9089:2019
BS ISO 21087:2019
BS ISO 21132:2019
CISPR 16-2-3-2019
CSA B45.13-19 (IAPMO Z1700-2019)
IEC 60317-20-2019
IEC 60317-23-2019
IEC 60317-36-2019
IEC 60317-68-2019
IEC 60512-11-1-2019
IEC 60704-2-16-2019
IEC 60851-2-2019
IEC 60947-5-4-2019
IEC 61400-24-2019
IEC 61400-26-1-2019
IEC 61747-40-1-2019
IEC 62047-36-2019
IEC 62282-6-400-2019
IEC 62402-2019
IEC 62677-3-103-2019
IEC 63093-12-2019
IEC 63128-2019
IEC 80601-2-60-2019
ISO 945-1:2019
ISO 2144:2019
ISO 2431:2019
ISO 6480:2019
ISO 6481:2019
ISO 8858-1:2019
ISO 9113:2019
ISO 10086-1:2019
ISO 11336-3:2019
ISO 11783-5:2019
ISO 14090:2019
ISO 16054:2019
ISO 18218-2:2019
ISO 20951:2019
ISO 21087:2019
ISO 21859:2019
ISO 28057:2019
ISO 29767:2019
ISO/IEC 21122-2:2019
ISO/IEC 29167-19:2019
NFPA 1078-2020
NFPA 2-2020
NFPA 78-2020
PAS 499:2019
PD IEC TS 62872-1:2019
SAE AMS 2759-1G-2019
UL 1561 2019-05
UL 310 2019-05
UL 489 2019-04
UL 567A 2019-04
UL 580 2019-03
UL 5B 2019-02
UL 60079-18 2019-02
UL 60745-1 2019-01
UL 60745-2-9 2019-04
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
134 files 243 Mb

AHRI Standard 340/360 (I-P)-2019
ASTM A 36/A 36M-19
ASTM B 694-19
ASTM D 2119-19
ASTM D 6667-14 (2019)
ASTM E 154/E 154M-08a (2019)
ASTM E 2432-19
ASTM E 605-E 605M-19
ASTM F 1137/F 1137M-19
BS EN 1519-1:2019
BS EN 2114:2019
BS EN 2699:2019
BS EN 2952:2019
BS EN 4289:2019
BS EN 4706:2019
BS EN 4867:2019
BS EN 12390-3:2019
BS EN 14175-3:2019
BS EN 16838:2019
BS EN 17085:2019
BS EN 17116-4:2019
BS EN 17226:2019
BS EN 50131-4:2019
BS EN IEC 60068-2-82:2019
BS EN IEC 60633:2019
BS EN IEC 61000-4-18:2019
BS EN IEC 61188-6-4:2019
BS EN IEC 61500:2019
BS EN IEC 61869-14:2019
BS EN IEC 61869-15:2019
BS EN IEC 62148-19:2019
BS EN IEC 62271-109:2019
BS EN IEC 62812:2019
BS EN ISO 5171:2019
BS EN ISO 12625-11:2019
BS EN ISO 16054:2019
BS EN ISO 19085-7:2019
BS EN ISO 20976-1:2019
BS EN ISO 22568-1:2019
BS EN ISO 27020:2019
BS IEC 60898-3:2019
BS ISO 2144:2019
BS ISO 5593:2019
BS ISO 6721-8:2019
BS ISO 8858-1:2019
BS ISO 9407:2019
BS ISO 9624:2019
BS ISO 11231:2019
BS ISO 12219-9:2019
BS ISO 16202-2:2019
BS ISO 18747-2:2019
BS ISO 20140-3:2019
BS ISO 20574:2019
BS ISO 21711:2019
BS ISO 22241-5:2019
BS ISO 22518:2019
BS ISO 23497:2019
BS ISO 26872:2019
BS ISO 37104:2019
BS ISO/IEC 29167-19:2019
IEC 60810-2019
IEC 61158-3-25-2019
IEC 61158-4-21-2019
IEC 61158-4-25-2019
IEC 61158-5-10-2019
IEC 61158-5-19-2019
IEC 61158-5-21-2019
IEC 61158-5-4-2019
IEC 61754-7-3-2019
IEC 61892-2-2019
IEC 61892-3-2019
IEC 61892-4-2019
IEC 62047-31-2019
IEC 62047-33-2019
IEC 62047-34-2019
IEC 62629-12-2-2019
IEC 62631-3-4-2019
IEEE Std 1609.0-2019
IEEE Std 2755.1-2019
ISO 7203-1:2019
ISO 7203-2:2019
ISO 7203-3:2019
ISO 9089:2019
ISO 9241-210:2019
ISO 9407:2019
ISO 10551:2019
ISO 11495:2019
ISO 14309:2019
ISO 14520-10:2019
ISO 14520-5:2019
ISO 14520-8:2019
ISO 14520-9:2019
ISO 16536:2019
ISO 18747-2:2019
ISO 19967-2:2019
ISO 21812-1:2019
ISO 22241-5:2019
ISO 22631:2019
ISO 22632:2019
ISO 22635:2019
ISO 22637:2019
ISO 26872:2019
ISO/IEC 23000-21:2019
PD 7974-3:2019
PD 7974-6:2019
PD 7974-7:2019
PD CEN TR 15371-2:2019
PD CEN TR 16411:2019
PD CEN TR 17370:2019
PD CEN TR 17376:2019
PD CEN TS 17303:2019
PD CEN TS 17329-1:2019
PD CEN TS 17338:2019
PD IEC TS 61400-3-2:2019
PD ISO/IEC TR 33018:2019
PD ISO/TR 12998:2019
PD ISO/TR 19733:2019
PD ISO/TR 20693:2019
PD ISO/TR 22463:2019
PD ISO/TS 19278:2019
PD ISO/TS 21361:2019
SAE AIR 1108A-2019
SAE ARP 4462B-2019
SAE AS3253D-2019
SAE AS3412C-2019
SAE AS5459C-2019
SAE AS5461C-2019
SAE AS5463C-2019
SAE J2490-2019
SAE MA 3330D-2019
TEMA Standards 2019
UL 60335-2-24 2019-05
UL 60947-1 2019-05
UL 62109-1 2019-04
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
200 files 266 Mb

ASHRAE Guideline 1.4-2019
ASTM A 536-84 (2019)e1
ASTM B 446-19
ASTM C 1361-10 (2019)
ASTM D 1209-05 (2019)
ASTM D 130-19
ASTM D 1363-06 (2019)
ASTM D 3633/ D 3633M-12 (2019)
ASTM D 8189-19
ASTM E 2019-03 (2019)
ASTM E 2188-19
ASTM E 2189-19
ASTM E 2190-19
ASTM E 2618-13 (2019)
ASTM F 1209-19
ASTM F 876-19
BS 8663-1:2019
BS EN 549:2019
BS EN 1709:2019
BS EN 1849-2:2019
BS EN 2321:2019
BS EN 2812:2019
BS EN 3155-078:2019
BS EN 4681-006:2019
BS EN 4708-001:2019
BS EN 4838-005:2019
BS EN 6059-407:2019
BS EN 12350-3:2019
BS EN 12350-5:2019
BS EN 12350-7:2019
BS EN 12390-2:2019
BS EN 12390-8:2019
BS EN 13071-1:2019
BS EN 13383-2:2019
BS EN 14811:2019
BS EN 16495:2019
BS EN 17037-2018
BS EN 17116-3:2019
BS EN 17130:2019
BS EN 17131:2019
BS EN 17263:2019
BS EN 60076-22-2:2019
BS EN IEC 60034-23:2019
BS EN IEC 60086-4:2019
BS EN IEC 60512-11-1:2019
BS EN IEC 60512-99-002:2019
BS EN IEC 60793-1-31:2019
BS EN IEC 60794-2-30:2019
BS EN IEC 60879:2019
BS EN IEC 60974-5:2019
BS EN IEC 61131-10:2019
BS EN IEC 61158-4-25:2019
BS EN IEC 61300-2-46:2019
BS EN IEC 61784-2:2019
BS EN IEC 61851-1:2019
BS EN IEC 62271-107:2019
BS EN IEC 62386-104:2019
BS EN IEC 62496-4-1:2019
BS EN IEC 63012:2019
BS EN IEC 63146:2019
BS EN ISO 1518-1:2019
BS EN ISO 1518-2:2019
BS EN ISO 2431:2019
BS EN ISO 6504-1:2019
BS EN ISO 11343:2019
BS EN ISO 13606-1:2019
BS EN ISO 13606-3:2019
BS EN ISO 14880-1:2019
BS EN ISO 16535:2019
BS EN ISO 19062-2:2019
BS EN ISO 20342-1:2019
BS EN ISO 21304-1:2019
BS EN ISO 22065:2019
BS EN ISO 23910:2019
BS EN ISO/CIE 11664-1:2019
BS IEC 61892-1:2019
BS ISO 248-2:2019
BS ISO 925:2019
BS ISO 1496-3:2019
BS ISO 2386:2019
BS ISO 4386-1:2019
BS ISO 4409:2019
BS ISO 4701:2019
BS ISO 6489-5:2019
BS ISO 7685:2019
BS ISO 9345:2019
BS ISO 9523:2019
BS ISO 10813-2:2019
BS ISO 11907-1:2019
BS ISO 12129-2:2019
BS ISO 15511:2019
BS ISO 15738:2019
BS ISO 16684-1:2019
BS ISO 18949:2019
BS ISO 19013-1:2019
BS ISO 19351:2019
BS ISO 19976-1:2019
BS ISO 20144:2019
BS ISO 21326:2019
BS ISO 21755-1:2019
BS ISO 22015:2019
BS ISO 22419:2019
BS ISO 22557:2019
BS ISO 23496:2019
BS ISO 24622-2:2019
BS ISO 26367-1:2019
BS ISO 27447:2019
BS ISO 30042:2019
BS ISO/IEC 9798-2:2019
BS ISO/IEC 25020:2019
CAN ULC-S146-2019
CAN ULC-S4400-2019
CAN ULC-S590-2019
IEC 60076-22-4-2019
IEC 60749-17-2019
IEC 61968-4-2019
IEC 62496-4-1-2019
IEC 62760-2019
IEC 62902-2019
IEC 62951-5-2019
IEC 62966-1-2019
IEC 80601-2-78-2019
IEC SRD 62913-1-2019
IEC SRD 62913-2-2-2019
IEC SRD 62913-2-4-2019
IEC TR 63069-2019
IEC TS 60839-7-8-2019
IEC TS 61980-3-2019
IEC TS 62715-5-4-2019
IEEE Std 2780-2019
IEEE Std 754-2019
ISO 813:2019
ISO 1403:2019
ISO 2307:2019
ISO 3529-1:2019
ISO 4409:2019
ISO 4577:2019
ISO 7685:2019
ISO 10362-1:2019
ISO 10795:2019
ISO 11494:2019
ISO 11907-1:2019
ISO 12381:2019
ISO 13679:2019
ISO 15738:2019
ISO 17573-1:2019
ISO 18949:2019
ISO 19351:2019
ISO 19901-9:2019
ISO 19912:2019
ISO 19976-2:2019
ISO 20468-2:2019
ISO 21593:2019
ISO 21970-1:2019
ISO 22015:2019
ISO 22518:2019
ISO 22969:2019
ISO 23497:2019
ISO 24622-2:2019
ISO 26367-1:2019
ISO 27447:2019
ISO/IEC/15938-15:2019
ISO/IEC/25020:2019
ISO/IEC/IEEE 21839:2019
ISO/IEC/IEEE 42020:2019
ISO/IEC TR 33018:2019
ISO/TR 21735:2019
ISO/TS 19567-2:2019
ISO/TS 22558:2019
PD CEN ISO/TS 19091:2019
PD CEN/TR 15654-3:2019
PD CEN/TR 17222:2019
PD CEN/TS 17176-3:2019
PD CEN/TS 17307:2019
PD CEN/TS 17329-2:2019
PD CLC/TR IEC 62453-41:2019
PD IEC TR 61189-5-506:2019
PD IEC TR 63127:2019
PD IEC TS 61994-5:2019
PD ISO/IEC TR 20000-7:2019
PD ISO/IEC TS 24751-4:2019
PD ISO/TR 14872:2019
PD ISO/TR 20078-4:2019
PD ISO/TR 21797:2019
PD ISO/TR 22770:2019
PD ISO/TS 13399-313:2019
PD ISO/TS 19807-1:2019
PD ISO/TS 20793:2019
SAE AS3410C-2019
SAE AS3532A-2019
SAE AS5460C-2019
SAE AS5462C-2019
SAE AS9131D-2019
UL 1316 2019-03
UL 2790 2019-06
UL 471 2019-06
UL 60745-2-18 2019-06
UL 60745-2-20 2019-06
UL 60745-2-22 2019-06
UL 80 2019-04
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
137 files 178 Mb

ACI 310R-19
API St 6FB-2019
ASTM A 775/A 775M-19
ASTM A 884/A 884M-19
ASTM B 552-19
ASTM B 68/B 68M-19
ASTM B 908-19
ASTM B 936-19
ASTM B 981/B 981M-19
ASTM C 1006/C 1006M-19
ASTM C 1810/C 1810M-19
ASTM C 191-19
ASTM C 219-19
ASTM C 40/C 40M-19
ASTM C 566-19
ASTM C 647-19
ASTM D 1686-19
ASTM D 2414-19
ASTM D 2925-14 (2019)
ASTM D 3675-19
ASTM D 4131-19
ASTM D 445-19
ASTM D 4929-19
ASTM D 5155-19
ASTM D 6062-19
ASTM D 69-19
ASTM D 7601-19
ASTM D 7923-19
ASTM D 8159-19
ASTM D 8231-19
ASTM E 1730-19
ASTM E 1911-19
ASTM E 2228-19
ASTM E 2709-19
ASTM E 2964-19
ASTM F 1960-19
ASTM F 442/F 442M-19
BS EN 334:2019
BS EN 3155-065:2019
BS EN 3844-1:2019
BS EN 3844-3:2019
BS EN 4612-003:2019
BS EN 4612-011:2019
BS EN 12954:2019
BS EN 17267:2019
BS EN IEC 55015:2019
BS EN IEC 61158-6-12:2019
BS EN IEC 61158-6-23:2019
BS EN IEC 61158-6-4:2019
BS EN ISO 02063-1:2019
BS EN ISO 13679:2019
BS EN ISO/CIE 11664-1:2019
BS IEC 61747-30-3:2019
BS ISO 185:2019
BS ISO 17738-3:2019
BS ISO 20391-2:2019
BS ISO 21782-1:2019
IEC 60062-2019
IEC 60317-0-1-2019
IEC 60317-80-2019
IEC 60851-3-2019
IEC 62597-2019
IEC 62668-2-2019
IEC 62751-2-2019
IEC 62848-2-2019
IEC 62885-8-2019
IEC 62899-502-2-2019
IEC 62912-2-2019
IEC 63009-2019
IEC 63052-2019
IEC 63137-1-2019
IEC 63202-1-2019
IEC TR 61577-5-2019
IEC TR 61948-2-2019
IEEE Std 1854-2019
IEEE Std C57.12.51-2019
ISO 3630-1:2019
ISO 6915:2019
ISO 8533:2019
ISO 10426-3:2019
ISO 14533-4:2019
ISO 15216-2:2019
ISO 16010:2019
ISO 17059:2019
ISO 17515-3:2019
ISO 17738-2:2019
ISO 18807:2019
ISO 19898:2019
ISO 20064:2019
ISO 20391-2:2019
ISO 20714:2019
ISO 20910:2019
ISO 21391:2019
ISO 21782-1:2019
ISO 21782-3:2019
ISO 21792:2019
ISO 23611-3:2019
ISO 37158:2019
ISO/IEC 15909-1:2019
ISO/IEC 21122-3:2019
ISO/IEC 23009-1:2019
ISO/TR 10946:2019
ISO/TS 21139-1:2019
NFPA 1961-2020
PD CEN ISO/TS 21083-2:2019
PD ISO/TR 14823-2:2019
SAE AIR 3276-2019
SAE AIR 4964-2019
SAE AMS 2411J-2019
SAE AMS 2425F-2019
SAE AMS 2440C-2019
SAE AMS 2477D-2019
SAE AMS 2759-2J-2019
SAE AMS 3214M-2019
SAE AMS 3260D-2019
SAE AMS 3414F-2019
SAE AMS 4063F-2019
SAE AMS 5607G-2019
SAE ARP 5151A-2019
SAE AS3291A-2019
SAE AS4228D-2019
SAE AS4892B-2019
SAE AS5620C-2019
SAE AS6294-3-2019
SAE AS7513A-2019
SAE AS7928-15A-2019
SAE AS81044B-2019
SAE AS81969-34-2019
SAE AS9360C-2019
SAE J1726-2019
SAE J1737-2019
SAE J2836-1-2019
SAE J3018-2019
SAE J3143-2019
SAE MA 3331D-2019
UL 2218A 2019-08
UL 60079-29-1 2019-05
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
165 files 195 Mb

AASHTO T 315-19
AASHTO T 383-19
AASHTO TP 133-19
AASHTO TP 134-19
ACI 225R-19
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 24-2019
ASTM A 1102-19
ASTM A 653/A 653M-19a
ASTM B 577-19
ASTM B 914-19
ASTM C 1074-19
ASTM C 1145-19
ASTM C 1223-19
ASTM C 1501-19
ASTM C 1746/C 1746M-19
ASTM C 1878-19
ASTM C 809-19
ASTM C 919-19
ASTM D 1831-19
ASTM D 2222-19
ASTM D 2513-19
ASTM D 3906-19
ASTM D 4340-19
ASTM D 5035-11 (2019)
ASTM D 5549-19
ASTM D 6089-19
ASTM D 6161-19
ASTM D 7058-19
ASTM D 7351-19
ASTM D 789-19
ASTM D 8181-19
ASTM D 8252-19
ASTM E 1770-19
ASTM E 2126-19
ASTM E 2454-19
ASTM E 2920-19
ASTM E 3187/E 3187M-19
ASTM E 3214-19
ASTM E 874-19
ASTM F 1025-19
ASTM F 852/F 852M-19
BS EN 844:2019
BS EN 893:2019
BS EN 1114-3:2019
BS EN 2366:2019
BS EN 2465:2019
BS EN 3155-070:2019
BS EN 3837:2019
BS EN 4056-003:2019
BS EN 4612-009:2019
BS EN 4612-012:2019
BS EN 4868:2019
BS EN 13036-5:2019
BS EN 13494:2019
BS EN 14565:2019
BS EN 15154-6:2019
BS EN 15341:2019
BS EN 50291-2:2019
BS EN 50693:2019
BS EN IEC 61158-6-19:2019
BS EN IEC 61158-6-25:2019
BS EN IEC 61158-6-3:2019
BS EN IEC 61300-3-54:2019
BS EN IEC 61400-24:2019
BS EN IEC 62676-2-31:2019
BS EN IEC 62676-2-32:2019
BS EN IEC 63093-4:2019
BS EN ISO 1403:2019
BS EN ISO 2808:2019
BS EN ISO 5362:2019
BS EN ISO 11495:2019
BS EN ISO 11963:2019
BS EN ISO 17059:2019
BS EN ISO 21593:2019
BS EN ISO/CIE 11664-3:2019
BS ISO 4387:2019
BS ISO 6358-2:2019
BS ISO 7086-1:2019
BS ISO 14117:2019
BS ISO 17738-2:2019
BS ISO 20140-1:2019
BS ISO 21782-2:2019
BS ISO 22601:2019
BS ISO/IEC 25030:2019
CSA/ANSI CHMC 2:19
IEC 60068-2-67-2019
IEC 60384-11-2019
IEC 61188-6-4-2019
IEC 62830-6-2019
IEC 62985-2019
IEC 63119-1-2019
IEC TR 61282-5-2019
IEC TR 63238-1-2019
IEEE Std C37.247-2019
ISO 1833-14:2019
ISO 1833-9:2019
ISO 3175-6:2019
ISO 5783:2019
ISO 6358-2:2019
ISO 8000-116:2019
ISO 8600-3:2019
ISO 11665-2:2019
ISO 14117:2019
ISO 14644-3:2019
ISO 14708-6:2019
ISO 17089-1:2019
ISO 17738-3:2019
ISO 19903:2019
ISO 20140-1:2019
ISO 20395:2019
ISO 21018-4:2019
ISO 21268-2:2019
ISO 21701:2019
ISO 21745:2019
ISO 21782-2:2019
ISO 21877:2019
ISO 22404:2019
ISO/ASTM 51276:2019
ISO/ASTM 52904:2019
ISO/IEC 15961-2:2019
ISO/IEC 27102:2019
ISO/IEC TR 16351:2019
ISO/IEC TS 20748-4:2019
ISO/TR 22681:2019
ISO/TS 11633-1:2019
ISO/TS 17137:2019
ISO/TS 20914:2019
NFPA 855-2020
PD CEN TR 16999:2019
PD CEN TS 17061:2019
PD CLC/TS 50238-3:2019
PD IEC TR 61948-2:2019
PD ISO/TS 17137:2019
SAE AIR 5277B-2019
SAE AMS 2422F-2019
SAE AMS 2474E-2019
SAE AMS 2769C-2019
SAE AMS 3310A-2019
SAE AMS 4122M-2019
SAE AMS 4131E-2019
SAE AMS 4214K-2019
SAE AMS 4319C-2019
SAE AMS 4429B-2019
SAE ARP 6262A-2019
SAE AS1050A-2019
SAE AS21223B-2019
SAE AS24122A-2019
SAE AS27196C-2019
SAE AS27198C-2019
SAE AS3478D-2019
SAE AS3552B-2019
SAE AS4073B-2019
SAE AS4232D-2019
SAE AS50881G-2019
SAE J1227-2019
SAE J1561-2019
SAE J1645-2019
SAE J2696-2019
SAE J2772-2019
SAE J3082-2019
SAE MA 3352A-2019
UL 2237 2019-04
UL 61010-2-081 2019-07
UL 61010-2-091 2019-07
UL 62841-3-14 2019-04
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## theglobalist2003

thank you very much..

----------


## Albin Baby

Dear, 

Pls share below codes 

API 653:   Addendum 2 - Jan 16 and  Addendum 3 - Aug 2018.

API 936 :  API TR 979 - 1st Edition - Oct 2018


                 API  TR 980,  1st Edition, April 2018

Thank you.See More: new standards

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
192 files 279 Mb

AAMI TIR102:2019
ACI 526R-19
API RP 2FSIM-2019
API St 6AR-2019
ASME PCC-1-2019
ASTM A 252/A 252M-19
ASTM B 831-19
ASTM B 952/B 952M-19
ASTM C 1088-19
ASTM C 1195-19
ASTM C 1325-19
ASTM C 1668-19
ASTM C 1859-19
ASTM C 191-19
ASTM C 858-19
ASTM D 2148-19
ASTM D 2425-19
ASTM D 2655-19
ASTM D 3907/D 3907M-19
ASTM D 4821 -19
ASTM D 5204-19
ASTM D 5579-19
ASTM D 6111-19a
ASTM D 6521-19
ASTM D 7293-19
ASTM D 7566-19
ASTM D 7756-19
ASTM D 7959-19
ASTM D 8199-19
ASTM E 2023-19
ASTM E 2350-19
ASTM E 2888-12 (2019)
ASTM E 3174-19
ASTM E 3195-19
ASTM E 3215-19
ASTM E 9-19
ASTM F 3367-19a
ASTM F 833-19
BS 7121-5:2019
BS 9414:2019
BS 10947:2019
BS 851188-2:2019
BS EN 1127-1:2019
BS EN 1656:2019
BS EN 2125:2019
BS EN 2667-3:2019
BS EN 3155-008:2019
BS EN 3155-071:2019
BS EN 3155-079:2019
BS EN 3844-2:2019
BS EN 4612-007:2019
BS EN 4612-008:2019
BS EN 4612-010:2019
BS EN 6049-004:2019
BS EN 12758:2019
BS EN 13098:2019
BS EN 13100-2:2019
BS EN 13495:2019
BS EN 13523-11:2019
BS EN 13523-17:2019
BS EN 15182-4:2019
BS EN 15254-3:2019
BS EN 16074:2019
BS EN 17212:2019
BS EN 17306:2019
BS EN 419231:2019
BS EN 60704-3:2019
BS EN IEC 60601-2-28:2019
BS EN IEC 61158-6-26:2019
BS EN IEC 61207-2:2019
BS EN IEC 61482-1-1:2019
BS EN IEC 62271-214:2019
BS EN IEC 63009:2019
BS EN IEC 81346-2:2019
BS EN ISO 2307:2019
BS EN ISO 3924:2019
BS EN ISO 4577:2019
BS EN ISO 9241-210:2019
BS EN ISO 13385-1:2019
BS EN ISO 13520:2019
BS EN ISO 17573-1:2019
BS ISO 1087:2019
BS ISO 6626-3:2019
BS ISO 11855-7:2019
BS ISO 16770:2019
BS ISO 19454:2019
BS ISO 19869:2019
BS ISO 20264:2019
BS ISO 21701:2019
BS ISO 21723:2019
BS ISO 21782-3:2019
BS ISO 21782-6:2019
BS ISO/IEC 29192-6:2019
BS ISO/IEC 30106-4:2019
CSA B70:19
CSA C22.2 No. 291:19
IAPMO IGC 361-2019
IAPMO SPS 4-2019
IEC 60092-201-2019
IEC 60095-6-2019
IEC 60118-9-2019
IEC 60317-0-3-2019
IEC 60904-7-2019
IEC 61076-3-123-2019
IEC 61169-64-2019
IEC 61223-3-5-2019
IEC 61747-30-3-2019
IEC 61935-1-1-2019
IEC 62125-2019
IEC 62668-1-2019
IEC 62962-2019
IEC 62990-1-2019
IEC 63076-2019
IEC 63145-20-10-2019
IEC 63145-20-20-2019
IEC TR 63213-2019
IEC TR 63231-2019
IEC TS 61400-25-71-2019
IEC TS 62600-301-2019
IEEE Std 1013-2019
IEEE Std 572-2019
ISO 1833-17:2019
ISO 6145-1:2019
ISO 6626-3:2019
ISO 8483:2019
ISO 9455-16:2019
ISO 10679:2019
ISO 11665-1:2019
ISO 12830:2019
ISO 13315-6:2019
ISO 15800:2019
ISO 16938-2:2019
ISO 17723-1:2019
ISO 18408:2019
ISO 19072-4:2019
ISO 20193:2019
ISO 20338:2019
ISO 20884:2019
ISO 21268-3:2019
ISO 21417:2019
ISO 21723:2019
ISO 21782-6:2019
ISO 22111:2019
ISO 24334:2019
ISO 25177:2019
ISO/IEC 15444-16:2019
ISO/IEC 23005-3:2019
ISO/IEC TR 29110-5-6-3:2019
ISO/IEEE 11073-10419:2019
ISO/TR 14823-2:2019
ISO/TS 19072-5:2019
ISO/TS 21177:2019
NFPA 1851-2020
NFPA 25-2020
PD 6693-1:2019
PD CEN/TR 17386:2019
PD IEC TR 61400-21-3:2019
PD IEC TR 63262:2019
PD IEC TS 62600-300:2019
PD ISO/IEC TS 20748-4:2019
PD ISO/PAS 23263:2019
PD ISO/TR 21958:2019
PD ISO/TR 23791:2019
PD ISO/TS 55010:2019
SAE AIR 5654A-2019
SAE AMS 2429E-2019
SAE AMS 2759-1H-2019
SAE AMS 4041T-2019
SAE AMS 4186E-2019
SAE AMS 4317B-2019
SAE AMS 4450-2019
SAE AMS 4554C-2019
SAE AMS 4700E-2019
SAE AMS 4764G-2019
SAE AMS 5365E-2019
SAE AS21220C-2019
SAE AS27195B-2019
SAE AS3112B-2019
SAE AS3175B-2019
SAE AS3255D-2019
SAE AS39029-69B-2019
SAE AS4897A-2019
SAE AS5194D-2019
SAE AS5506-4-2019
SAE AS6043C-2019
SAE J1633-2019
SAE J2740-2019
SAE J2985-2019
UL 213 2019-07
UL 2901 2019-09
UL 62841-3-12 2019-08
UL 8800 2019-08
```


if need - write e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
156 files 190 Mb

API RP 2MIM-2019
API RP 2RIM-2019
ASME PTB-5-2019
ASTM A 1047/A 1047M-05 (2019)
ASTM A 184/A 184M-19
ASTM A 254/A 254M-12 (2019)
ASTM A 388/A 388M-19
ASTM A 420/A 420M-19
ASTM A 522/A 522M-14 (2019)
ASTM A 913/A 913M-19
ASTM C 1104/C 1104M-19
ASTM C 1325-19
ASTM C 1499-19
ASTM C 1743-19
ASTM C 232/C 232M-14 (2019)
ASTM C 451-19
ASTM C 800-19
ASTM C 94/C 94M-19a
ASTM D 2663-14 (2019)
ASTM D 2783-19
ASTM D 3895-19
ASTM D 5232-19
ASTM D 5668-19
ASTM D 7112-19
ASTM D 8284-19
ASTM E 135-19
ASTM E 1824-19
ASTM E 2396/E 2396M-19
ASTM E 2397/E 2397M-19
ASTM E 2398/E 2398M-19
ASTM E 3218-19
ASTM E 562-19
ASTM F 1913-19
BS 7121-7:2019
BS 851188-1:2019
BS EN 927-13:2019
BS EN 2390:2019
BS EN 3155-083:2019
BS EN 4708-105:2019
BS EN 13274-2:2019
BS EN 13878:2019
BS EN 14972-16:2019
BS EN 15017:2019
BS EN 15182-1:2019
BS EN 15182-3:2019
BS EN 17178:2019
BS EN 17211:2019
BS EN 17264:2019
BS EN 17265:2019
BS EN ISO 9554:2019
BS EN ISO 17700:2019
BS EN ISO 19901-9:2019
BS EN ISO 20361:2019
BS EN ISO 22633:2019
BS IEC 61935-1-1:2019
BS IEC 63145-20-20:2019
BS ISO 8267-2:2019
BS ISO 14490-9:2019
BS ISO 15590-4:2019
BS ISO 16938-1:2019
BS ISO 16938-2:2019
BS ISO 20338:2019
BS ISO 21745:2019
BS ISO 23274-1:2019
DIN 14664 2019-09
DIN 15584-1 2019-09
DIN 15765 2019-09
DIN 15782 2019-09
DIN 18299 2019-09
DIN 18300 2019-09
DIN 18321 2019-09
DIN 18331 2019-09
DIN 18345 2019-09
DIN 18361 2019-09
DIN 18381 2019-09
DIN 1960 2019-09
DIN 19639 2019-09
DIN 3996 2019-09
DIN 45669-1 2019-09
DIN 50142 2019-09
DIN 50154 2019-09
DIN 58772 2019-09
DIN 6801-1 2019-09
DIN 6862-2 2019-09
DIN 7477 2019-09
DIN 85339 2019-09
DIN 85387-1 2019-09
DIN 86103 2019-09
DIN 86150 2019-09
IEC 60092-302-2-2019
IEC 60095-7-2019
IEC 60384-16-2019
IEC 60917-1-2019
IEC 61169-1-2-2019
IEC 61293-2019
IEC 61950-2019
IEC 62343-2-1-2019
IEC 62878-2-5-2019
IEC 63033-3-2019
IEC 63138-1-2019
IEC TR 61400-21-3-2019
IEC TR 63262-2019
IEC TS 62600-300-2019
IEC TS 62764-1-2019
ISO 3175-5:2019
ISO 3826-1:2019
ISO 4387:2019
ISO 7086-1:2019
ISO 8267-2:2019
ISO 11274:2019
ISO 14708-2:2019
ISO 16938-1:2019
ISO 19869:2019
ISO 20264:2019
ISO 21268-1:2019
ISO 21968:2019
ISO 22601:2019
ISO 28721-1:2019
ISO/IEC 30106-4:2019
ISO/IEC TR 27550:2019
ISO/TR 10064-1:2019
ISO/TR 23791:2019
ISO/TS 25107:2019
NFPA 58-2020
PD CEN/TR 17373:2019
PD CEN/TS 17062:2019
PD IEC TR 63213:2019
PD IEC TS 61400-25-71:2019
PD IEC TS 62600-301:2019
PD ISO/TR 13086-4:2019
PD ISO/TR 22681:2019
PD ISO/TS 19072-5:2019
SAE AMS 2753D-2019
SAE AMS 4126D-2019
SAE AMS 4427D-2019
SAE AMS 4611J-2019
SAE AMS 4926P-2019
SAE AMS 5515N-2019
SAE AMS 5574F-2019
SAE AMS 5642L-2019
SAE AMS 5755G-2019
SAE AMS 5940D-2019
SAE AS21428-1B-2019
SAE AS3174B-2019
SAE AS3530B-2019
SAE AS5168B-2019
SAE AS5680B-2019
SAE AS6169A-2019
SAE AS6285C-2019
SAE AS6495C-2019
SAE AS7515A-2019
SAE AS7928C-2019
SAE J2560-2019
SAE J2747-2019
SAE J578-2019
UL 1678 2019-06
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
197 files 250 Mb

AAMI TIR97:2019
ANSI/AAMI 2700-1:2019
ANSI N42.33-2019
API MPMS 8.1 2019
API RP 67-2019
ASTM A 1046/A 1046M-19
ASTM A 853-19
ASTM A 980/A980M-19
ASTM B 829-19
ASTM C 1045-19
ASTM C 273/C 273M-19
ASTM D 1319-19
ASTM D 2444-19
ASTM D 3193-19
ASTM D 388-19
ASTM D 396-19
ASTM D 5157-19
ASTM D 5264-98 (2019)
ASTM D 5760-19
ASTM E 1432-19
ASTM E 2625-19
ASTM E 3202-19
ASTM F 3380-19
ASTM F 3387-19
ASTM F 855-19
BS 7858-2019
BS 8661-2019
BS 5A 228:2019
BS EN 215:2019
BS EN 927-3:2019
BS EN 1753:2019
BS EN 2816:2019
BS EN 2957:2019
BS EN 3510:2019
BS EN 3685:2019
BS EN 3745-404:2019
BS EN 3847:2019
BS EN 4604-003:2019
BS EN 4604-006:2019
BS EN 4708-107:2019
BS EN 4708-108:2019
BS EN 12390-16:2019
BS EN 12390-17:2019
BS EN 12390-4:2019
BS EN 12697-53:2019
BS EN 12697-54:2019
BS EN 12697-55:2019
BS EN 12697-56:2019
BS EN 13071-3:2019
BS EN 13108-31:2019
BS EN 13523-19:2019
BS EN 13674-2:2019
BS EN 14012:2019
BS EN 14960-2:2019
BS EN 15182-2:2019
BS EN 16125:2019
BS EN 17121:2019
BS EN IEC 60276:2019
BS EN IEC 60539-2:2019
BS EN IEC 60934:2019
BS EN IEC 61000-6-4:2019
BS EN IEC 61169-24:2019
BS EN IEC 61238-1-1:2019
BS EN IEC 61238-1-2:2019
BS EN IEC 61400-3-1:2019
BS EN IEC 61810-10:2019
BS EN IEC 62668-2:2019
BS EN IEC 63202-1:2019
BS EN ISO 527-1:2019
BS EN ISO 787-13:2019
BS EN ISO 3743-2:2019
BS EN ISO 3821:2019
BS EN ISO 5815-1:2019
BS EN ISO 9809-1:2019
BS EN ISO 11393-2:2019
BS EN ISO 12381:2019
BS EN ISO 12718:2019
BS EN ISO 13437:2019
BS EN ISO 13854:2019
BS EN ISO 14245:2019
BS EN ISO 15216-2:2019
BS EN ISO 15609-1:2019
BS EN ISO 15609-2:2019
BS EN ISO 15995:2019
BS EN ISO 18592:2019
BS EN ISO 20896-1:2019
BS EN ISO 21253-1:2019
BS EN ISO 21253-2:2019
BS EN ISO 21416:2019
BS EN ISO 21970-1:2019
BS EN ISO 21970-2:2019
BS IEC 60092-201:2019
BS IEC 60092-302-2:2019
BS ISO 1018:2019
BS ISO 3631:2019
BS ISO 4411:2019
BS ISO 5940-1:2019
BS ISO 6521-3:2019
BS ISO 8000-116:2019
BS ISO 9628:2019
BS ISO 13315-6:2019
BS ISO 13794:2019
BS ISO 14533-4:2019
BS ISO 16820:2019
BS ISO 17987-8:2019
BS ISO 18387:2019
BS ISO 18806:2019
BS ISO 18885-3:2019
BS ISO 21803:2019
BS ISO 24347:2019
BS ISO 24509:2019
BS ISO 44002:2019
BS ISO/IEC 10373-7:2019
BS ISO/IEC 20543:2019
BS ISO/IEC 22243:2019
BS ISO/IEC 22602:2019
BS ISO/IEC 30111:2019
IEC 60068-3-3-2019
IEC 60317-0-8-2019
IEC 60364-7-706-2019
IEC 60644-2019
IEC 60684-3-280-2019
IEC 60684-3-283-2019
IEC 60981-2019
IEC 62209-3-2019
IEC 62590-2019
IEC 63012-2019
IEEE Std 1708a-2019
IEEE Std 528-2019
IEEE Std C95.1-2019
ISO 1087:2019
ISO 4489:2019
ISO 4884:2019
ISO 8536-4:2019
ISO 9455-3:2019
ISO 10642:2019
ISO 11855-7:2019
ISO 12944-5:2019
ISO 14490-9:2019
ISO 15590-4:2019
ISO 16770:2019
ISO 18387:2019
ISO 20028-1:2019
ISO 20186-3:2019
ISO/IEC 23093-2:2019
ISO/IEC 29192-6:2019
ISO/IEC TR 17032:2019
ISO/PAS 23263:2019
ISO/TS 2597-4:2019
ISO/TS 11251:2019
PD CEN/TS 17297-2:2019
PD IEC TS 62257-9-6:2019
PD IEC TS 62764-1:2019
PD ISO/IEC TR 29110-5-6-3:2019
PD ISO/TR 10064-1:2019
PD ISO/TR 19032:2019
PD ISO/TR 21958:2019
PD ISO/TR 23455:2019
PD ISO/TS 02597-4:2019
PD ISO/TS 21192:2019
PD ISO/TS 22002-5:2019
SAE AIR 1397B-2019
SAE AIR 4165B-2019
SAE AIR 4487B-2019
SAE AMS 3222J-2019
SAE AMS 4316B-2019
SAE AMS 4505L-2019
SAE AMS 4713G-2019
SAE AMS 5511K-2019
SAE AMS 5572H-2019
SAE AMS 5609E-2019
SAE AMS 5709J-2019
SAE AMS 5922C-2019
SAE AMS 6378H-2019
SAE ARP 85G-2019
SAE AS27197C-2019
SAE AS3176B-2019
SAE AS4133D-2019
SAE AS5458C-2019
SAE AS6046C-2019
SAE AS6285B-2019
SAE AS6450B-2019
SAE AS7510A-2019
SAE AS7928-11D-2019
SAE AS7949C-2019
SAE J1140-2019
SAE J138-2019
SAE J1663-2019
SAE J1774-2019
SAE J2255-2019
SAE J2375-2019
SAE J2535-2019
SAE J636-2019
SAE J879B-2019
SAE J931-2019
SSPC Paint-42-2019
SSPC QP-1-2019
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## enghabashy

Dear Mr. Pop
many thanks for active share , Plz. if you have NFPA 414 :2020 or any of  our friends , Plz. could share or send  enghabashy@hotmail.com

----------


## kerkneus

Hello, 

Many thanks for active share, I need DIN8077&8078 for Polypropylene (PP) pipes, If you have its, Plz. could share or send : kerkneus@hotmail.fr

----------


## kerkneus

Hello,

Many thanks for active share, I need ASTM F2389 - 17, , If you have it, Plz. could share or send : kerkneus@hotmail.fr

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI ASHRAE Standard 23.2-2019
ANSI ASHRAE Standard 62.2-2019
ASHRAE Guideline 29-2019
API MPMS 11.2.4-2019
API MPMS 17.5-2019
API MPMS 17.9-2019
API MPMS 8.3 2019
API RP 1181-2019
API Spec 13A-2019
ASTM A 790/A 790M-19
ASTM A 962/A 962M-19
BS 5306-10:2019
BS EN 15634-2:2019
BS EN 17254:2019
BS EN 17256:2019
BS EN 17280:2019
BS EN IEC 60601-2-75:2019
BS EN IEC 61158-6-10:2019
BS EN IEC 61158-6-2:2019
BS EN IEC 61333:2019
BS EN IEC 62138:2019
BS EN IEC 80601-2-49:2019
BS EN IEC 80601-2-59:2019
BS EN ISO 3233-2:2019
BS EN ISO 3269:2019
BS EN ISO 3630-1:2019
BS EN ISO 5167-6:2019
BS EN ISO 6218:2019
BS EN ISO 10426-3:2019
BS EN ISO 17872:2019
BS EN ISO 20846:2019 (BS 2000-490:2019)
BS EN ISO 20884:2019 (BS 2000-497:2019)
BS EN ISO 23611-3:2019
BS EN ISO 26082-1:2019
BS EN ISO 80000-10:2019
BS IEC 62908-12-20:2019
BS ISO 787-28:2019
BS ISO 3116:2019
BS ISO 8820-8:2019
BS ISO 10110-1:2019
BS ISO 10962:2019
BS ISO 17492:2019
BS ISO 21441:2019
BS ISO 24536:2019
IEEE Std 2430-2019
IEEE Std 3004.11-2019
ISO 8178-9:2019
ISO 44002:2019
ISO/TS 21564:2019
NSF/ANSI/CAN 600-2019
PD CEN/TR 17421:2019
PD CEN/TS 17154-2:2019
PD CEN/TS 17331:2019
PD CEN/TS 17332:2019
PD IEC TR 61244-4:2019
PD ISO/IEC TR 17032:2019
PD ISO/TS 22077-4:2019
PD ISO/TS 22287:2019
PD ISO/TS 22487:2019
PD ISO/TS 22491:2019
PD ISO/TS 22492:2019
SAE AIR 4129A-2019
SAE AIR 5662-2019
SAE AIR 5713A-2019
SAE AIR 6552-1-2019
SAE AMS 2525E-2019
SAE AMS 4095E-2019
SAE AMS 4173G-2019
SAE AMS 4930K-2019
SAE AMS 6444N-2019
SAE AMS 7100-2019
SAE AMS 7101-2019
SAE AMS 7338A-2019
SAE AMS 7493L-2019
SAE AMS 7601-2019
SAE AS1895/1F-2019
SAE AS60491/2-2019
SAE AS8026B-2019
SAE AS81044/13B-2019
SAE AS81714/60C-2019
SAE AS81934C-2019
SAE AS85049/82D-2019
SAE AS9308C-2019
SAE AS9364B-2019
SAE AS9917B-2019
SAE J1339-2019
SAE J1648-2019
SAE J1746-2019
SAE J1760-2019
SAE J2066-2019
SAE J2319-2019
SAE J2379-2019
SAE J277-2019
SAE J712-2019
SAE J902-2019
UL 710B 2019-02
UL 745-2-31 2019-04
UL 745-2-32 2019-04
UL 746E 2019-05
UL 778 2019-01
UL 823 2019-04
UL 827 2019-04
UL 842A 2019-04
UL 844 2019-03
UL 870 2019-03
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/ASABE S619.1:2019
ANSI/ASABE S638:2019
ANSI/ASABE S639.2:2019
ANSI/ASAE S433.1:2019
ANSI/ASHRAE/IES Standard 90.1-2019 (I-P edition)
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 62.1-2019
ASAE S292.6:2019
ASAE S431.4:2019
ASME B31.4-2019
ASME PASE-2019
ASME PTC 13-2018
ASTM A 269/A 269M-15a (2019)
ASTM A 3-01 (2019)
ASTM D 4674-19
ASTM E 1757-19
ASTM E 283/E 283M-19
ASTM E 84-19b
ASTM F 3357-19
BS 7827:2019
BS 8411:2019
BS 2A 226:2019
BS EN 1176-5:2019
BS EN 14257:2019
BS EN 15842:2019
BS EN 50342-2:2019
BS EN IEC 60071-1:2019
BS EN IEC 60684-3-214:2019
BS EN IEC 60684-3-216:2019
BS EN IEC 60684-3-280:2019
BS EN IEC 63137-1:2019
BS EN ISO 787-15:2019
BS EN ISO 3252:2019
BS EN ISO 5832-6:2019
BS EN ISO 8362-1:2019
BS EN ISO 11393-4:2019
BS EN ISO 19903:2019
BS EN ISO 20074:2019
BS EN ISO 20504:2019
BS EN ISO 28763:2019
BS EN ISO 80000-12:2019
BS EN ISO 80000-2:2019
BS EN ISO 80000-4:2019
BS EN ISO 80000-5:2019
BS EN ISO 80000-9:2019
BS IEC 62899-101:2019
BS ISO 1920-6:2019
BS ISO 10312:2019
BS ISO 17723-1:2019
BS ISO 20415:2019
BS ISO 21882:2019
BS ISO 22197-2:2019
BS ISO 22197-3:2019
BS ISO 22553-1:2019
BS ISO 22553-3:2019
BS ISO 22553-4:2019
BS ISO 22553-5:2019
BS ISO 22553-6:2019
BS ISO/IEC 30146:2019
CSA S16:19
IEC 60068-2-64-2019
IEC 60079-19-2019
IEC 60364-7-701-2019
IEC 60601-2-43-2019
IEC 60601-2-66-2019
IEC 60794-1-23-2019
IEC 60851-5-2019
IEC 61535-2019
IEC 61591-2019
IEC IEEE 62582-6-2019
IEEE Std 1609.12-2019
IEEE Std 463-2019
ISO 374-4:2019
ISO 3183:2019
ISO 4411:2019
ISO 5940-1:2019
ISO 8437-4:2019
ISO 21110:2019
ISO 22734:2019
ISO 22947:2019
ISO/ASTM 52902:2019
ISO/IEC Guide 59:2019
PD CEN/TR 17426:2019
PD CEN/TS 17378:2019
PD IEC TR 63231:2019
PD ISO/TS 16976-3:2019
PD ISO/TS 21526:2019
PD ISO/TS 23016-1:2019
SAE AMS 3217/1C-2019
SAE AMS 3217/7B-2019
SAE AMS 4901U-2019
SAE AMS 6517B-2019
SAE AMS 7264B-2019
SAE ARP 5265B-2019
SAE ARP 6265-2019
SAE AS1895/23B-2019
SAE AS3177B-2019
SAE AS3218B-2019
SAE AS3486E-2019
SAE AS4833A-2019
SAE AS60491/4-2019
SAE AS8040C-2019
SAE AS81714/61A-2019
SAE AS81914/8B-2019
SAE AS85049/83D-2019
SAE J1671-2019
SAE J2122-2019
SAE J2124-2019
SAE J2276-2019
SAE J2342-2019
SAE J2440-2019
SAE J2834-2019
SAE J2983-2019
SAE J3128-2019
SAE J3135-2019
UL 1026 2019-06
UL 142 2019-05
UL 180 2019-03
UL 1821 2019-07
UL 913 2019-03
UL 962 2019-05
UL 962A 2019-04
UL 982 2019-09
UL 987 2019-05
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ASTM A 297/A 297M-19
ASTM C 1487-19
ASTM C 1778-19a
ASTM C 1894-19
ASTM C 411-19
ASTM C 534/C 534M-19
ASTM D 1652-11 (2019)
ASTM D 3753-19
ASTM D 3878-19a
ASTM D 5/D 5M-19
ASTM D 5068-04 (2019)
ASTM D 5379/D 5379M-19
ASTM D 6337-98 (2019)
ASTM D 6868-19
ASTM D 7834-13 (2019)
ASTM E 2270-14 (2019)
ASTM E 971-11 (2019)
BS 6164:2019
BS 8486-4:2019
BS 8486-5:2019
BS 8486-6:2019
BS 8486-7:2019
BS 8617:2019
BS 8625:2019
BS 8630:2019
BS 2SP 94:2019
BS 3SP 157-163:2019
BS EN 448:2019
BS EN 1612:2019
BS EN 4854-1:2019
BS EN 12413:2019
BS EN 14419:2019
BS EN 15332:2019
BS EN 17279:2019
BS EN 50499:2019
BS EN IEC 60311:2019
BS EN IEC 60317-0-8:2019
BS EN IEC 60317-80:2019
BS EN IEC 60684-3-247:2019
BS EN IEC 62327:2019
BS EN IEC 62885-8:2019
BS EN ISO 1833-14:2019
BS EN ISO 1833-9:2019
BS EN ISO 3826-1:2019
BS EN ISO 9809-2:2019
BS EN ISO 10642:2019
BS EN ISO 11274:2019
BS EN ISO 14644-3:2019
BS EN ISO 15607:2019
BS EN ISO 20186-3:2019
BS EN ISO 21268-1:2019
BS EN ISO 21268-2:2019
BS EN ISO 21268-3:2019
BS EN ISO 21877:2019
BS EN ISO 21968:2019
BS EN ISO 25177:2019
BS ISO 20145:2019
BS ISO 21398:2019
BS ISO 21881:2019
BS ISO 22553-2:2019
DIN 16892 2019-10
DIN 16893 2019-10
DIN 18360 2019-09
DIN 28140-2 2019-10
DIN 28150 2019-10
DIN 51724-1 2019-10
DIN 52353 2019-10
DIN 5452-2 2019-10
DIN 55440-1 2019-10
DIN 6911 2019-10
IEC 61857-32-2019
IEC 62859-2019
IEC 62899-101-2019
IEC 63006-2019
IEEE Std C62.59-2019
PD IEC TR 60286-7:2019
PD IEC TR 62809:2019
PD IEC TS 62257-9-7:2019
SAE AIR 5372A-2019
SAE AIR 7352-2019
SAE AMS 3346H-2019
SAE AMS 4293A-2019
SAE AMS 7909D-2019
SAE AMS-P-21600B-2019
SAE AS21447C-2019
SAE AS22759/18A-2019
SAE AS24509B-2019
SAE AS34591D-2019
SAE AS5649A-2019
SAE AS60491/5-2019
SAE AS81714/63D-2019
SAE AS85049/84D-2019
SAE AS85049/86D-2019
SAE AS85049/90E-2019
SAE J1143-2019
SAE J1729-2019
SAE J2184-2019
SAE J2310-2019
SAE J2492-2019
SAE J2633-2019
SAE J2881-2019
SAE J3129-2019
SAE J839-2019
SAE J934-2019
SAE MA 3513A-2019
UL 1254 2019-04
UL 1431 2019-06
UL 2515 2019-02
UL 521 2019-07
UL 67 2019-05
UL 733 2019-05
UL 923 2019-01
UL MCV 1376 2019-06
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## CANDICEDALAIS

these files do not work in the format you put them, can you please load them as PDF.

----------


## nelsoncanteri

Dear colleague, please share the following standard.UL 508A: 2018_Standard for Industrial Control Panels......thank you for your attention

nelsoncanteri@yahoo.com.br

----------


## zeft

anyone can help with BS 5975:2019 please?

See More: new standards

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
API MPMS 14.3.4 2019
API MPMS 17.14.1 2019
ASTM B 193-19
ASTM B 354-19
ASTM C 1256-93 (2019)
ASTM C 892-19
ASTM D 2726/D 2726M-19
ASTM D 3192-09 (2019)
ASTM D 3265-19a
ASTM D 3872-05 (2019)
ASTM E 127-19
ASTM E 691-19
BS EN 253:2019
BS EN 416:2019
BS EN 419:2019
BS EN 488:2019
BS EN 489-1:2019
BS EN 3155-003:2019
BS EN 3278:2019
BS EN 3740:2019
BS EN 4161:2019
BS EN 4165-022:2019
BS EN 4539-2:2019
BS EN 4854-2:2019
BS EN 4854-3:2019
BS EN 13272-1:2019
BS EN 13272-2:2019
BS EN 15154-5:2019
BS EN 15493:2019
BS EN 15698-1:2019
BS EN 15698-2:2019
BS EN 16612:2019
BS EN 16613:2019
BS EN 17074:2019
BS EN 17175:2019
BS EN 17248:2019
BS EN 17270:2019
BS EN 17277:2019
BS EN 50238-1:2019
BS EN 50413:2019
BS EN IEC 60068-3-3:2019
BS EN IEC 60684-3-283:2019
BS EN IEC 60904-7:2019
BS EN ISO 105-A03:2019
BS EN ISO 374-2:2019
BS EN ISO 374-4:2019
BS EN ISO 1833-13:2019
BS EN ISO 3183:2019
BS EN ISO 4489:2019
BS EN ISO 4884:2019
BS EN ISO 6145-1:2019
BS EN ISO 9455-16:2019
BS EN ISO 9809-3:2019
BS EN ISO 11665-1:2019
BS EN ISO 11665-2:2019
BS EN ISO 12944-5:2019
BS EN ISO 13287:2019
BS EN ISO 13857:2019
BS EN ISO 15118-5:2019
BS EN ISO 15118-8:2019
BS EN ISO 20028-1:2019
BS EN ISO 20456:2019
BS EN ISO 20789:2019
BS EN ISO 22301:2019
BS EN ISO 28721-1:2019
BS IEC/IEEE 62582-6:2019
BS ISO 1711-1:2019
BS ISO 2067:2019
BS ISO 2921:2019
BS ISO 5053-2:2019
BS ISO 10679:2019
BS ISO 11410:2019
BS ISO 12039:2019
BS ISO 13492:2019
BS ISO 14007:2019
BS ISO 16073-1:2019
BS ISO 16073-3:2019
BS ISO 16620-2:2019
BS ISO 17616:2019
BS ISO 20270:2019
BS ISO 20588:2019
BS ISO 20674-1:2019
BS ISO 20766-18:2019
BS ISO 20766-20:2019
BS ISO 20854:2019
BS ISO 20927:2019
BS ISO 21675:2019
BS ISO 21821:2019
BS ISO 22404:2019
BS ISO/IEC 20085-1:2019
BS ISO/IEC 24761:2019
IEC 60947-5-2-2019
IEC 62430-2019
IEC 62878-1-2019
IEC TR 60286-7-2019
IEC TR 62809-2019
IEC TR 63216-2019
IEC TS 62257-9-7-2019
IEC TS 62600-2-2019
IEC TS 63050-2019
ISO 13857:2019
ISO 16929:2019
ISO 22553-1:2019
ISO 22553-3:2019
ISO 22553-4:2019
ISO 22553-5:2019
NSF/ANSI/CAN 61-2019
PD CEN ISO/TS 19468:2019
PD CEN ISO/TS 25107:2019
PD CEN/TS 16794-1:2019
PD CEN/TS 16794-2:2019
PD IEC TR 63216:2019
PD IEC TS 63050:2019
PD ISO/IEC TR 30148:2019
PD ISO/TS 15926-4:2019
PD ISO/TS 19016:2019
SAE AIR 5509A-2019
SAE AMS 4596B-2018
SAE ARP 4102/10B-2019
SAE AS22759/17A-2019
SAE AS3179B-2019
SAE AS4787A-2019
SAE AS5276/1-2019
SAE AS5869F-2019
SAE AS683E-2019
SAE AS81969/33-2019
SAE AS83519/5A-2019
SAE AS85049/87E-2019
SAE AS85049/89E-2019
SAE J1142-2019
SAE J119-2019
SAE J1476-2019
SAE J2069-2019
SAE J2235-2019
SAE J2431-2019
SAE J2512-2019
SAE J2636-2019
SAE J3127-2019
SAE J827-2019
UL 60335-2-40 2019-11
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
126 files 143 Mb

ASTM C 1639-19
ASTM C 1729-19
ASTM D 2864-19
ASTM D 3321-19
ASTM D 8268-19
ASTM F 478-14a (2019)
BS 8629:2019
BS 8895-3:2019
BS EN 721:2019
BS EN 4609:2019
BS EN 9138:2019
BS EN 15494:2019
BS EN 16641:2019
BS EN 17266:2019
BS EN 50697:2019
BS EN IEC 60974-3:2019
BS EN IEC 60974-7:2019
BS EN IEC 61169-1-2:2019
BS EN IEC 61223-3-5:2019
BS EN IEC 62962:2019
BS EN IEC 62985:2019
BS EN IEC 63044-5-3:2019
BS EN IEC 63138-1:2019
BS EN ISO 3175-5:2019
BS EN ISO 3175-6:2019
BS EN ISO 6947:2019
BS EN ISO 12821:2019
BS EN ISO 13076:2019
BS EN ISO 18674-5:2019
BS EN ISO 20607:2019
BS EN ISO 21572:2019
BS EN ISO 80079-20-1:2019
BS ISO 6750-1:2019
BS ISO 12165:2019
BS ISO 14428:2019
BS ISO 15003:2019
BS ISO 16073-8:2019
BS ISO 21014:2019
BS ISO 21874:2019
BS ISO 21919-1:2019
BS ISO 21956:2019
BS ISO 21983:2019
BS ISO 26202:2019
BS ISO/IEC 15067-3-3:2019
BS ISO/IEC 18013-4:2019
CAN/ULC-S536:2019
IEC 60118-13-2019
IEC 60335-2-110-2019
IEC TR 63214-2019
IEEE Std 1615-2019
IEEE Std C57.104-2019
IPC-2591-2019
IPC-HERMES-9852-2019
ISO 2921:2019
ISO 8504-1:2019
ISO 8504-2:2019
ISO 12039:2019
ISO 13076:2019
ISO 13492:2019
ISO 13919-1:2019
ISO 14007:2019
ISO 14713-2:2019
ISO 16073-1:2019
ISO 16073-3:2019
ISO 16092-2:2019
ISO 16620-2:2019
ISO 17616:2019
ISO 19036:2019
ISO 20588:2019
ISO 21365:2019
ISO 21874:2019
ISO 22301:2019
ISO 24550:2019
ISO 26202:2019
ISO/IEC 17029:2019
ISO/IEC 20085-1:2019
NFPA 1051-2020
NFPA 307-2021
PD CEN TS 16459:2019
PD IEC TR 60146-1-2:2019
PD IEC TR 63214:2019
PD ISO/IEC TR 30105-7:2019
PD ISO/TS 21104:2019
PD ISO/TS 21236-1:2019
PD ISO/TS 50044:2019
SAE AMS 2262H-2019
SAE AMS 2444A-2019
SAE AMS 2662-2019
SAE AMS 3215N-2019
SAE AMS 4953H-2019
SAE AMS 5344G-2019
SAE AMS 5642M-2019
SAE AMS 5818C-2019
SAE AMS 5857D-2019
SAE AMS 7012-2019
SAE ARP 4150A-2019
SAE AS22759/19A-2019
SAE AS3655A-2019
SAE AS506A-2019
SAE AS5964B-2019
SAE AS5966B-2019
SAE AS6286/2A-2019
SAE AS81714/17B-2019
SAE AS85049/85D-2019
SAE AS85560/1C-2019
SAE AS9006B-2019
SAE J1144-2019
SAE J1273-2019
SAE J1555-2019
SAE J1573-2019
SAE J1828-2019
SAE J2123-2019
SAE J2376-2019
SAE J2450-1-2019
SAE J2621-2019
SAE J2667-2019
UL 10010-11 2019-07
UL 231 2019-07
UL 248-5 2019-07
UL 248-6 2019-07
UL 248-7 2019-07
UL 252A 2019-07
UL 25A 2019-07
UL 2809 2019-07
UL 2998 2019-07
UL 32 2019-07
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI C63.19-2019
API TR 684-1-2019
ASTM B 210/B 210M-19a
ASTM B 665-19
ASTM B 666/B 666M-19
ASTM C 1047-19
ASTM D 1932-19
ASTM D 2519-19a
ASTM D 4734-19
ASTM D 5606-19
ASTM D 5967-19
ASTM D 6121-19a
ASTM D 7184-19
ASTM D 7736-19a
ASTM D 7951-19
ASTM E 2818-11 (2019)
ASTM F 3203-19
BS EN 1015-11-2019
BS EN 14752-2019
BS EN 50104-2019
BS EN 50980-1-2019
BS EN IEC 60118-9-2019
BS EN IEC 60335-2-111-2019
BS EN IEC 60565-2-2019
BS EN IEC 60601-2-46-2019
BS EN IEC 60917-1-2019
BS EN IEC 61000-3-11-2019
BS EN IEC 61076-3-123-2019
BS EN IEC 62025-2-2019
BS EN IEC 62668-1-2019
BS EN IEC 62878-2-5-2019
BS EN IEC 63033-3-2019
BS EN IEC 63044-5-1-2019
BS EN IEC 63044-5-2-2019
BS EN ISO 09693-2019
BS EN ISO 24550-2019
BS EN ISO 24551-2019
BS EN ISO 25424-2019
BS ISO 1920-14-2019
BS ISO 8368-2019
BS ISO 9413-2019
BS ISO 12168-1-2019
BS ISO 12168-2-2019
BS ISO 16638-2-2019
BS ISO 17536-4-2019
BS ISO 17995-2019
BS ISO 20424-2019
BS ISO 21105-1-2019
BS ISO 23907-2-2019
BS ISO 24337-2019
BS ISO 26162-1-2019
BS ISO 26162-2-2019
BS ISO 35001-2019
DIN 14530-11 2019-11
DIN 14530-16 2019-11
DIN 14530-17 2019-11
DIN 14530-18 2019-11
DIN 14530-21 2019-11
DIN 14530-22 2019-11
DIN 14530-24 2019-11
DIN 14530-25 2019-11
DIN 14530-26 2019-11
DIN 14530-27 2019-11
DIN 14530-5 2019-11
DIN 20000-403 2019-11
DIN 8164 2019-11
IEEE Std 382-2019
IEEE Std 627-2019
ISA-TR101.02-2019
ISO 06892-1-2019
ISO 09693-2019
NFPA 73-2021
PD CEN TS 17385-2019
PD CLC TS 50586-2019
PD IEC TR 60825-5-2019
PD IEC TS 60079-42-2019
PD ISO TS 22583-2019
SAE AIR 5433C-2019
SAE AIR 7765-2019
SAE AMS 2280D-2019
SAE AMS 2360E-2019
SAE AMS 2488E-2019
SAE AMS 2675H-2019
SAE AMS 4931G-2019
SAE AMS 4990D-2019
SAE AMS 5347C-2019
SAE AMS 5738E-2019
SAE AMS 5830C-2019
SAE AMS 5891C-2019
SAE AS60491/3-2019
SAE AS85049/88E-2019
SAE AS9359B-2019
SAE AS9361B-2019
SAE AS9363B-2019
SAE AS9363C-2019
SAE AS95234/10-2019
SAE AS9586C-2019
SAE AS9677B-2019
SAE AS9725-2019
SAE J1798-2019
SAE J2570-2019
SAE J3106-2019
SAE J3171-2019
SAE J647-2019
SAE J966-2019
SAE J987-2019
UL 1310 2019-08
UL 1699 2019-07
UL 1740 2019-06
UL 2775 2019-07
UL 325 2019-07
UL 484 2019-05
UL 621 2019-07
UL 796 2019-07
UL 834 2019-07
UL 891 2019-07
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
API TR 941-A-2008 (2019)
ASME B16.12-2019
ASME NTB-2-2019
ASTM A 193/A 193M-19
ASTM A 324-08 (2019)
ASTM A 376/A 376M-19
ASTM A 802-19
ASTM A 979/A 979M-03 (2019)
ASTM B 729-19
ASTM C 1279-13 (2019)
ASTM D 1646-19
ASTM D 1777-96 (2019)
ASTM D 8286-19
ASTM E 2115-19
ASTM E 2275-19
ASTM E 490-00a (2019)
ASTM F 512-19
ASTM F 548-19
BS 7883:2019
BS 8604-1:2019
BS 9227:2019
BS 3A 210:2019
BS EN 1269:2019
BS EN 2943:2019
BS EN 15898:2019
BS EN 17122:2019
BS EN IEC 61300-3-21:2019
BS EN IEC 62209-3:2019
BS EN IEC 62680-1-5:2019
BS EN IEC 62680-1-7:2019
BS EN IEC 62680-1-8:2019
BS EN ISO 9090:2019
BS EN ISO 13919-1:2019
BS EN ISO 16639:2019
BS EN ISO/IEC 17029:2019
BS IEC 60747-14-10:2019
BS IEC 60747-19-1:2019
BS IEC 60747-5-8:2019
BS IEC 60747-9:2019
BS ISO 815-1:2019
BS ISO 1920-3:2019
BS ISO 6336-1:2019
BS ISO 6336-2:2019
BS ISO 6336-3:2019
BS ISO 7870-1:2019
BS ISO 10110-8:2019
BS ISO 16073-2:2019
BS ISO 16073-7:2019
BS ISO 19455-1:2019
BS ISO 20076:2019
BS ISO 20290-4:2019
BS ISO 21106:2019
BS ISO 21378:2019
BS ISO 21501-2:2019
BS ISO 21942:2019
BS ISO 37105:2019
BS ISO/IEC 24091:2019
BS ISO/IEC 26561:2019
BS ISO/IEC 30113-12:2019
CSA PLUS 4011-1:19
IEC 60601-2-22-2019
IEEE Std 1791-2019
ISO 105-A03:2019
ISO 374-2:2019
ISO 1018:2019
ISO 1711-1:2019
ISO 1711-2:2019
ISO 1920-6:2019
ISO 2067:2019
ISO 3631:2019
ISO 6070:2019
ISO 6947:2019
ISO 8820-8:2019
ISO 9628:2019
ISO 10312:2019
ISO 11410:2019
ISO 13287:2019
ISO 15958:2019
ISO 16820:2019
ISO 18806:2019
ISO 20415:2019
ISO 20927:2019
ISO 21398:2019
ISO 21572:2019
ISO 21803:2019
ISO 21881:2019
ISO 22197-2:2019
ISO 22553-2:2019
ISO 24347:2019
ISO 80000-11:2019
ISO/IEC 10373-7:2019
ISO/IEC 15067-3-3:2019
ISO/IEC 22243:2019
ISO/IEC 30146:2019
ISO/TR 19032:2019
ISO/TR 23455:2019
ISO/TS 15926-4:2019
ISO/TS 19468:2019
ISO/TS 21193:2019
ISO/TS 22002-5:2019
ISO/TS 22499:2019
PAS 2012-1:2019
PAS 2012-2:2019
PAS 7040:2019
PD IEC TR 62343-6-11:2019
PD IEC TR 62829-1:2019
PD IEC TR 63225:2019
PD ISO/TR 23786:2019
PD ISO/TS 22773:2019
SAE AS10081B-2019
SAE AS3228B-2019
SAE AS5505A-2019
SAE AS5969F-2019
SAE AS6224/2-2019
SAE AS6286/5A-2019
SAE AS6462C-2019
SAE AS7982-2019
SAE AS81969/3A-2019
SAE AS85049/148-2019
SAE J1315-2019
SAE J2047-2019
SAE J2204-2019
SAE J2782-2019
SAE J3013-2019
SAE J318-2019
SAE J745-2019
UL 147A 2019-08
UL 1703 2019-08
UL 1739 2019-08
UL 2162 2019-08
UL 2333 2019-08
UL 295 2019-08
UL 7008 2019-03
UL 705 2019-08
UL 710 2019-08
UL 98 2019-08
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 90.4-2019
API RP 17G5-2019
ASME B30.10-2019
ASTM A 101-04 (2019)
ASTM A 234/A 234M-19
ASTM A 312/A 312M-19
ASTM A 671/A 671M-19
ASTM A 672/A 672M-19
ASTM B 279-13 (2019)
ASTM B 479-19
ASTM B 537-70 (2019)
ASTM B 646-19
ASTM B 84-07 (2019)
ASTM C 1234-11 (2019)
ASTM C 1610/C 1610M-19
ASTM C 1617-19
ASTM C 348-19
ASTM C 923-18
ASTM C 929-14 (2019)
ASTM D 1401-19
ASTM D 2265-19
ASTM D 5289-19a
ASTM D 6114/D 6114M-19
ASTM D 6204-19
ASTM E 399-19
ASTM F 2471-19
ASTM G 140-02 (2019)
BS 8624:2019
BS EN 1971-1:2019
BS EN 1971-2:2019
BS EN 2002-16:2019
BS EN 2002-21:2019
BS EN 61643-31:2019
BS EN IEC 60384-11:2019
BS EN IEC 62290-3:2019
BS EN IEC 62680-1-6:2019
BS EN IEC 63136:2019
BS EN ISO 1833-27:2019
BS EN ISO 11665-11:2019
BS EN ISO 12799:2019
BS EN ISO 13715:2019
BS EN ISO 15708-1:2019
BS EN ISO 15708-2:2019
BS EN ISO 15708-3:2019
BS EN ISO 15708-4:2019
BS EN ISO 16757-1:2019
BS EN ISO 19345-2:2019
BS EN ISO 20337:2019
BS EN ISO 20558-1:2019
BS EN ISO 20558-2:2019
BS EN ISO 29464:2019
BS IEC 62645:2019
BS ISO 815-2:2019
BS ISO 6101-2:2019
BS ISO 6336-6:2019
BS ISO 8100-30:2019
BS ISO 10110-12:2019
BS ISO 16300-4:2019
BS ISO 18589-1:2019
BS ISO 20290-2:2019
BS ISO 21384-3:2019
BS ISO/IEC 26562:2019
BS ISO/IEC 29192-2:2019
BS ISO/IEC 33020:2019
CSA O86:19
IEC 60335-2-116-2019
IEC 60335-2-90-2019
IEC 60512-28-100-2019
IEC 60580-2019
IEC 60754-1-2019
IEC 60754-2-2019
IEC 61123-2019
IEC 62047-35-2019
IEC TR 62829-1-2019
IEEE Std 2450-2019
IEEE Std 2745.1-2019
ISO 6521-3:2019
ISO 6750-1:2019
ISO 6935-2:2019
ISO 8061:2019
ISO 9090:2019
ISO 10110-1:2019
ISO 10962:2019
ISO 12821:2019
ISO 13794:2019
ISO 16073-8:2019
ISO 17492:2019
ISO 17987-8:2019
ISO 18674-5:2019
ISO 18885-3:2019
ISO 19880-8:2019
ISO 20145:2019
ISO 20854:2019
ISO 20987:2019
ISO 21441:2019
ISO 21675:2019
ISO 21821:2019
ISO 21882:2019
ISO 22197-3:2019
ISO 22553-6:2019
ISO 24509:2019
ISO 24536:2019
ISO 24551:2019
ISO 80000-3:2019
ISO/IEC 14776-224:2019
ISO/IEC 20543:2019
ISO/IEC 23093-3:2019
ISO/IEC 24761:2019
ISO/IEC 30111:2019
ISO/TR 13086-4:2019
ISO/TR 21958:2019
ISO/TS 19016:2019
ISO/TS 21192:2019
ISO/TS 21236-1:2019
ISO/TS 22077-4:2019
IWA 30-1:2019
IWA 30-2:2019
NFPA 56-2020
NFPA 61-2020
NFPA 76-2020
SAE AIR 6918-2019
SAE AS3545A-2019
SAE AS4536D-2019
SAE AS6129A-2019
SAE AS6286/6A-2019
SAE AS81790/1-2019
SAE AS85049/27B-2019
SAE AS85049/43B-2019
SAE AS9226B-2019
SAE AS9723-2019
SAE AS9727-2019
SAE J1004-2019
SAE J2523-2019
SAE J3175-2019
SAE J3194-2019
SAE J641-2019
SAE J746-2019
UL 123 2019-09
UL 201 2019-08
UL 203A 2019-08
UL 30 2019-09
UL 486F 2019-09
UL 568 2019-09
UL 6 2019-09
UL 6A 2019-09
UL 746B 2019-08
UL 87 2019-09
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## fatihcim

Dear Popov,

thank you for your valuable share. 
I sent you an e-mail about IEC 60068-3-3:2019. Could you please share.

Best regards.

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/AAMI ST72-2019
ANSI N42.60-2019
API St 17G-2019
AS 1330-2019
ASTM A 1038-19
ASTM A 1115/A 1115M-19
ASTM A 134/A 134M-19
ASTM A 213/A 213M-19
ASTM A 230/A 230M-19
ASTM A 409/A 409M-19
ASTM A 529/A 529M-19
ASTM A 603-19
ASTM A 807/A 807M-19
ASTM A 867-19
ASTM B 1010/B 1010M-19
ASTM B 152/B 152M-19
ASTM B 280-19
ASTM B 363-19
ASTM B 515-19
ASTM B 619/B 619M-19
ASTM B 751-19
ASTM B 803/B 803M-19
ASTM B 883-19
ASTM B 958/B 958M-19
ASTM C 1027-19
ASTM C 1258-19
ASTM C 1468-19a
ASTM C 1658/C 1658M-19
ASTM C 202-19
ASTM C 412-19
ASTM C 516-19
ASTM C 613-19
ASTM C 727-19
ASTM C 938-19
ASTM D 1044-19
ASTM D 1369-19
ASTM D 1799-19
ASTM D 2383-19
ASTM D 2670-19
ASTM D 3111-19
ASTM D 4362-19
ASTM D 5003-19
ASTM D 6081-19
ASTM E 1050-19
ASTM E 119-19
ASTM E 1413-19
ASTM E 1508-12a (2019)
ASTM E 1793-19
ASTM E 2224-19
ASTM E 264-19
ASTM E 3017-19
ASTM E 336-19a
ASTM E 736/E 736M-19
ASTM F 1003-19
ASTM F 1280-19
ASTM F 1506-19
ASTM F 2000-19
ASTM F 2302-19
ASTM F 2621/F 2621M-19
ASTM F 3117/F 3117M-19
ASTM F 442/F 442M-19
ASTM G 11-19
ASTM G 218-19
BS 7666-1:2019
BS EN 510:2019
BS EN 1130:2019
BS EN 2400:2019
BS EN 3468:2019
BS EN 3482:2019
BS EN 12504-1:2019
BS EN 13819-3:2019
BS EN 16090:2019
BS EN 17269:2019
BS EN 45555:2019
BS EN IEC 60079-19:2019
BS EN ISO 129-1:2019
BS EN ISO 389-7:2019
BS EN ISO 1833-16:2019
BS EN ISO 5398-4:2019
BS EN ISO 5832-7:2019
BS EN ISO 8504-2:2019
BS EN ISO 10833:2019
BS EN ISO 12183:2019
BS EN ISO 12759-4:2019
BS EN ISO 12800:2019
BS EN ISO 13163:2019
BS EN ISO 16581:2019
BS EN ISO 16637:2019
BS EN ISO 17422:2019
BS EN ISO 18417:2019
BS EN ISO 18647:2019
BS EN ISO 19036:2019
BS EN ISO 20088-3:2019
BS EN ISO 21417:2019
BS EN ISO 22765:2019
BS EN ISO 23208:2019
BS EN ISO 29862:2019
BS EN ISO 29864:2019
BS EN ISO 35101:2019
BS EN ISO 35103:2019
BS EN ISO 81060-2:2019
BS EN ISO/ASTM 52902:2019
BS ISO 3129:2019
BS ISO 11674:2019
BS ISO 16073-4:2019
BS ISO 19056-2:2019
BS ISO 20814:2019
BS ISO 21822:2019
BS ISO 22634-1:2019
BS ISO 37123:2019
BS ISO/IEC 19823-22:2019
BS ISO/IEC 27018:2019
IEC 60747-19-1-2019
IEC 61034-1-2019
IEC 61034-2-2019
IEC 61810-1-2019
IEC 62706-2019
IEEE Std 2030.2.1-2019
ISO 5725-2:2019
ISO 6336-1:2019
ISO 6336-2:2019
ISO 14687:2019
ISO 14971:2019
ISO 21501-3:2019
ISO 22584:2019
ISO/IEC 10918-7:2019
ISO/IEC/IEEE 21840:2019
ISO/TS 16943:2019
NFPA 1021-2020
NFPA 664-2020
PD CEN/TS 17395:2019
PD IEC TR 62669:2019
PD IEC TS 63157:2019
PD ISO/TR 24471:2019
PD ISO/TS 37107:2019
SAE AIR 7975-2019
SAE AMS 3306D-2019
SAE AMS 4328B-2019
SAE AMS 5833E-2019
SAE AMS 5915A-2019
SAE AMS 6949A-2019
SAE ARP 6336-2019
SAE ARP 6621-2019
SAE ARP 6883-2019
SAE ARP 900C-2019
SAE AS3152B-2019
SAE AS5798A-2019
SAE AS5965B-2019
SAE AS6049B-2019
SAE AS6286/4A-2019
SAE AS6817-2019
SAE AS83519/3A-2019
SAE AS871B-2019
SAE AS9697E-2019
SAE AS9726-2019
SAE J1269-2019
SAE J2202-2019
SAE J717-2019
SAE J748-2019
SAE J96-2019
UL 10010-03 2019-09
UL 10010-09 2019-10
UL 13 2019-10
UL 1450 2019-09
UL 2127 2019-10
UL 2238 2019-10
UL 2565 2019-10
UL 497A 2019-10
UL 574 2019-09
UL 810 2019-10
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## CChris

Best mr. Popov_al, is it possible 2 present us the latest (2019) collection of ISO 16073? The wildland fire-fighting collection.

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
API MPMS 2.2A 2019
API RP 75-2019
AS NZS 4671:2019
ASHRAE Guideline 27-2019
ASTM A 1039-19
ASTM A 178-19
ASTM A 291-19
ASTM A 423-19
ASTM A 588-19
ASTM A 641-19
ASTM A 762-19
ASTM A 878-19
ASTM A 901-19
ASTM A 959-19
ASTM B 103-19
ASTM B 117-19
ASTM B 29-19
ASTM B 339-19
ASTM B 502-19
ASTM B 610-19
ASTM B 778-19
ASTM B 78-90 (2019)
ASTM B 825-19
ASTM B 977-19
ASTM C 10-19
ASTM C 118-19
ASTM C 1264-19
ASTM C 1439-19
ASTM C 1628-19
ASTM C 1794-19
ASTM C 309-19
ASTM C 505-19
ASTM C 680-19
ASTM C 944-19
ASTM D 1038-19
ASTM D 1900-19
ASTM D 2719-19
ASTM D 3228-19
ASTM D 3687-19
ASTM D 4365-19
ASTM D 4951-14 (2019)
ASTM D 5055-19
ASTM D 5774-95 (2019)
ASTM D 7132-19
ASTM E 1109-19
ASTM E 1264-19
ASTM E 2046-19
ASTM E 29-13 (2019)
ASTM E 3157-19
ASTM E 866-19
ASTM F 1164-19
ASTM F 2460-19
ASTM F 428-19
ASTM F 770-19
BS 8888:2020
BS EN 2476:2019
BS EN 2566:2019
BS EN 2997-011:2019
BS EN 3155-076:2019
BS EN 3481:2019
BS EN 3484:2019
BS EN 3489:2019
BS EN 12965:2019
BS EN 13053:2019
BS EN 14901-2:2019
BS EN 15202:2019
BS EN 16809-1:2019
BS EN IEC 60794-1-23:2019
BS EN IEC 62275:2019
BS EN IEC 62878-1:2019
BS EN IEC 63006:2019
BS EN ISO 1833-15:2019
BS EN ISO 2440:2019
BS EN ISO 3233-1:2019
BS EN ISO 4180:2019
BS EN ISO 5832-1:2019
BS EN ISO 8384:2019
BS EN ISO 8504-1:2019
BS EN ISO 10722:2019
BS EN ISO 11197:2019
BS EN ISO 11551:2019
BS EN ISO 13120:2019
BS EN ISO 13426-1:2019
BS EN ISO 16140-6:2019
BS EN ISO 18388:2019
BS EN ISO 18473-3:2019
BS EN ISO 18862:2019
BS EN ISO 19577:2019
BS EN ISO 19905-3:2019
BS EN ISO 22125-1:2019
BS EN ISO 22125-2:2019
BS EN ISO 25066:2019
BS EN ISO 29863:2019
BS EN ISO 35106:2019
BS IEC 62706:2019
BS ISO 6101-1:2019
BS ISO 10276:2019
BS ISO 11665-8:2019
BS ISO 15379-1:2019
BS ISO 15836-2:2019
BS ISO 15926-10:2019
BS ISO 19585:2019
BS ISO 19642-9:2019
BS ISO 20290-3:2019
BS ISO 20766-12:2019
BS ISO 21073:2019
BS ISO 21226:2019
BS ISO 21501-3:2019
BS ISO 21971:2019
BS ISO 22447:2019
BS ISO 22634-2:2019
BS ISO 22760-1:2019
BS ISO/IEC 14165-246:2019
BS ISO/IEC/IEEE 21840:2019
ISO 643:2019
ISO 9957-2:2019
ISO 10070:2019
ISO 10763:2019
ISO 11665-8:2019
ISO 12956:2019
ISO 13400-2:2019
ISO 15392:2019
ISO 15836-2:2019
ISO 15926-10:2019
ISO 16698:2019
ISO 19072-2:2019
ISO 19107:2019
ISO 20706-1:2019
ISO 20766-12:2019
ISO 21073:2019
ISO 21246:2019
ISO 21432:2019
ISO 22634-1:2019
ISO 22634-2:2019
ISO 22760-1:2019
ISO 37123:2019
ISO/ASTM 52907:2019
ISO/IEC 24091:2019
ISO/IEC/IEEE 16326:2019
ISO/IEC TR 24772-1:2019
ISO/IEC TS 33053:2019
ISO/TR 23975:2019
ISO/TS 09241-126:2019
ISO/TS 12913-3:2019
ISO/TS 16355-6:2019
ISO/TS 17187:2019
ISO/TS 37107:2019
IWA 33-1:2019
NFPA 91-2020
PD 5304:2019
PD CEN/TS 01451-2:2019
PD CEN/TS 13476-4:2019
PD IEC/TS 62565-4-1:2019
PD ISO/IEC TR 24772-1:2019
PD ISO/IEC TS 11179-30:2019
PD ISO/TS 09241-126:2019
PD ISO/TS 16355-6:2019
SA HB 116:2019
SAE AMS 2437D-2019
SAE AMS 4013H-2019
SAE AMS 4362H-2019
SAE AMS 4456A-2019
SAE AMS 5589G-2019
SAE AMS 5834E-2019
SAE AMS 6400A-2019
SAE AMS 7271K-2019
SAE AS22520/19A-2019
SAE AS22520/21A-2019
SAE AS3131C-2019
SAE AS3150B-2019
SAE AS3153B-2019
SAE AS3580A-2019
SAE AS50861/1A-2019
SAE AS50861/7A-2019
SAE AS85049/4E-2019
SAE AS9964B-2019
UL 1090 2019-10
UL 1247 2019-10
UL 2166 2019-10
UL 8750 2019-10
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 147-2019
API RP 15WT-2019
AS 1357.1:2019
AS 2622:2019
AS 2773:2019
AS 2927:2019
AS 3011.2:2019
AS 3668:2019
AS 5330:2019
AS/NZS 1720.4:2019
ASME B31.12-2019
ASTM A 1063-19
ASTM A 451-19
ASTM A 632-19
ASTM A 905-19
ASTM B 127-19
ASTM B 536-19
ASTM B 676-19
ASTM B 783-19
ASTM B 802-19
ASTM B 956-19
ASTM C 1126-19
ASTM C 1521-19
ASTM C 1698-19
ASTM C 563-19
ASTM C 696-19
ASTM C 796-19
ASTM D 1250-19
ASTM D 1566-19
ASTM D 217-19b
ASTM D 2501-14 (2019)
ASTM D 3230-19
ASTM D 3754-19
ASTM D 482-19
ASTM D 623-07 (2019)
ASTM D 6730-19
ASTM D 813-07 (2019)
ASTM D 93-19
ASTM E 1177-19
ASTM E 1627-19
ASTM E 2103-19
ASTM E 3030-19
ASTM E 406-19
ASTM E 609-19
ASTM E 704-19
ASTM E 981-19
ASTM F 1004-19
ASTM F 1838-19
ASTM F 2620-19
ASTM F 3324-19
ASTM F 877-19
ASTM G 179-04 (2019)
BS EN 2502:2019
BS EN 3018:2019
BS EN 3155-045:2019
BS EN 3155-077:2019
BS EN 3486:2019
BS EN 12640:2019
BS EN 12641-2:2019
BS EN 13422:2019
BS EN 14908-7:2019
BS EN 15597-2:2019
BS EN IEC 61857-32:2019
BS EN IEC 62343-2-1:2019
BS EN IEC 62885-9:2019
BS EN IEC 63013:2019
BS EN ISO 12813:2019
BS EN ISO 13938-1:2019
BS EN ISO 16929:2019
BS EN ISO 21268-4:2019
BS ISO 3103:2019
BS ISO 10015:2019
BS ISO 10763:2019
BS ISO 14966:2019
BS ISO 15392:2019
BS ISO 15704:2019
BS ISO 16698:2019
BS ISO 19586:2019
BS ISO 20766-10:2019
BS ISO 21058:2019
BS ISO 21223:2019
BS ISO 21432:2019
BS ISO 22127:2019
BS ISO 22760-2:2019
IEEE Std 11073-20601-2019
IEEE Std 802.3cn-2019
ISO 815-1:2019
ISO 815-2:2019
ISO 2106:2019
ISO 6101-2:2019
ISO 6336-3:2019
ISO 6336-6:2019
ISO 6504-3:2019
ISO 7870-1:2019
ISO 10110-12:2019
ISO 10276:2019
ISO 10581:2019
ISO 10993-15:2019
ISO 10993-9:2019
ISO 11674:2019
ISO 11737-2:2019
ISO 12641-2:2019
ISO 14002-1:2019
ISO 14966:2019
ISO 15091:2019
ISO 15379-1:2019
ISO 16073-4:2019
ISO 16073-5:2019
ISO 18086:2019
ISO 19116:2019
ISO 19585:2019
ISO 19586:2019
ISO 20290-3:2019
ISO 20539:2019
ISO 20766-10:2019
ISO 20814:2019
ISO 21223:2019
ISO 21226:2019
ISO 21466:2019
ISO 21822:2019
ISO 21971:2019
ISO 22127:2019
ISO 22447:2019
ISO 22510:2019
ISO 22760-2:2019
ISO 28927-1:2019
ISO 29988-1:2019
ISO/IEC 14165-246:2019
ISO/IEC 26561:2019
ISO/IEC 26562:2019
ISO/IEC TS 11179-30:2019
ISO/TR 24471:2019
ISO/TS 18621-11:2019
NFPA 130-2020
NFPA 1561-2020
NFPA 1931-2020
NFPA 600-2020
PAS 44:2019
PD CEN/TS 01852-2:2019
PD ISO/IEC TS 33053:2019
PD ISO/TS 10867:2019
PD ISO/TS 12913-3:2019
PD ISO/TS 17187:2019
SA/SNZ HB 119:2019
SAE AMS 2371L-2019
SAE AMS 4274B-2019
SAE AMS 5665P-2019
SAE AS1732F-2019
SAE AS22520/20A-2019
SAE AS22759/180A-2019
SAE AS25042E-2019
SAE AS3130C-2019
SAE AS3132C-2019
SAE AS3151B-2019
SAE AS3546B-2019
SAE AS50861/2A-2019
SAE AS85049/5D-2019
SAE J513-2019
UL 1863 2019-10
UL 676 2019-10
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ACI 318M-19
AISC Design Guide 7-2019
AISC Design Guide 35-2019
ASME NQA-1-2019
ASME P30.1-2019
ASTM A 102-04 (2019)
ASTM A 1069-19
ASTM A 197-00 (2019)
ASTM A 480-19a
ASTM A 6/A 6M-19
ASTM A 610-79 (2019)
ASTM A 707-19
ASTM A 788-19a
ASTM A 896-09 (2019)
ASTM B 165-19
ASTM B 249-19a
ASTM B 501-10 (2019)
ASTM B 667-97 (2019)
ASTM B 776-12 (2019)
ASTM B 872-19
ASTM B 957-19
ASTM C 113-14 (2019)
ASTM C 119-19
ASTM C 1328-19
ASTM C 1446-19
ASTM C 1629-19
ASTM C 1809-19
ASTM C 338-93 (2019)
ASTM C 652-19a
ASTM D 1045-19
ASTM D 16-19
ASTM D 1938-19
ASTM D 2434-19
ASTM D 3438-19
ASTM D 3636-19
ASTM D 4417-19
ASTM D 4567-19
ASTM D 4950-19
ASTM D 7964/D 7964M-19
ASTM E 1093-91 (2019)
ASTM E 1198-19
ASTM E 1664-19
ASTM E 2518-19
ASTM E 3069-19a
ASTM E 535-19
ASTM E 70-19
ASTM E 996-19
ASTM F 1000-13 (2019)
ASTM F 1514-19
ASTM F 1990-19
ASTM F 2337-19
ASTM F 3202-19a
ASTM F 3386/F 3386M-19
ASTM F 894-19
ASTM G 10-10 (2019)
ASTM G 55-07 (2019)
BS EN 2451:2019
BS EN 2503:2019
BS EN 3155-016:2019
BS EN 12641-1:2019
BS EN IEC 61169-64:2019
BS EN ISO 14971:2019
BS ISO 6721-11:2019
BS ISO 16073-5:2019
BS ISO 21466:2019
DIN 10501-1 2019-12
DIN 10524 2019-12
DIN 12777 2019-12
DIN 12790 2019-12
DIN 12799 2019-12
DIN 13114-1 2019-12
DIN 18035-7 2019-12
DIN 1946-6 2019-12
DIN 25425-3 2019-12
DIN 32632 2019-12
DIN 32912 2019-12
DIN 38409-60 2019-12
DIN 58316 2019-12
DIN 58319 2019-12
DIN 7863-1 2019-12
DIN 7865-4 2019-12
DIN 9925 2019-12
IEEE Std 11073-10408-2019
IEEE Std 1865-2019
IEEE Std C57.93-2019
ISO 389-7:2019
ISO 536:2019
ISO 1920-3:2019
ISO 3103:2019
ISO 3129:2019
ISO 3233-1:2019
ISO 4180:2019
ISO 7626-5:2019
ISO 8836:2019
ISO 11197:2019
ISO 12168-1:2019
ISO 14428:2019
ISO 14708-7:2019
ISO 15902:2019
ISO 16063-34:2019
ISO 16073-2:2019
ISO 16073-7:2019
ISO 21014:2019
ISO 21268-4:2019
ISO 21501-2:2019
ISO 26162-2:2019
ISO/IEC 11179-7:2019
ISO/IEC 14763-2:2019
ISO/IEC 14776-481:2019
ISO/IEC 33020:2019
NFPA 1521-2020
NFPA 1932-2020
NFPA 502-2020
NFPA 731-2020
PAS 66:2019
SAE AIR 5717-2019
SAE AMS 4143F-2019
SAE AMS 4911R-2019
SAE AMS 4920G-2019
SAE AMS 7320G-2019
SAE AS1733F-2019
SAE AS22520/22A-2019
SAE AS25043E-2019
SAE AS39029/101B-2019
SAE AS4209C-2019
SAE AS6494-2019
SAE AS81511/18-2019
SAE AS81511/19-2019
SAE AS85049/31B-2019
SAE J1942/1-2019
SAE MA 4147A-2019
UL 1238 2019-11
UL 60950-1 2019-05
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!



new standards (last week)




```
AAMI CR500:2019
ANSI/AAMI ST67:2019
ANSI/BHMA A156.11-2019
ANSI/BHMA A156.4-2019
API TR 2FC-1-2020
API TR 2FC-2-2020
ASME PVHO-1-2019
ASME PVHO-2-2019
ASSE Std 1023-2019
ASTM A 1078-19
ASTM A 146-04 (2019)
ASTM A 384-07 (2019)
ASTM A 479/A 479M-19
ASTM A 484/A 484M-19
ASTM A 823-99 (2019)
ASTM A 932-01 (2019)
ASTM B 101-12 (2019)
ASTM B 514-05 (2019)
ASTM B 702-93 (2019)
ASTM B 819-19
ASTM B 986-13 (2019)
ASTM C 1138M-19
ASTM C 1526-19
ASTM C 1683-10 (2019)
ASTM C 390-08 (2019)
ASTM C 655-19a
ASTM C 837-09 (2019)
ASTM D 1092-19
ASTM D 1336-07 (2019)
ASTM D 1968-19
ASTM D 2495-07 (2019)
ASTM D 2616-19
ASTM D 2821-19
ASTM D 3419-12 (2019)
ASTM D 3942-19
ASTM D 4516-19a
ASTM D 5151-19
ASTM E 1110-06 (2019)
ASTM E 1199-19
ASTM E 1687-19
ASTM E 2293-19
ASTM E 2874-19
ASTM E 944-19
ASTM F 1236-19
ASTM F 1936-19
ASTM F 2619-19
ASTM F 2894-19
ASTM F 319-19
ASTM G 180-13 (2019)
BS EN 3155-019:2019
BS EN 3155-044:2019
BS EN 4604-007:2019
BS EN 13031-1:2019
BS EN 301549:2019
BS EN 50083-2-4:2019
BS EN 50411-3-3:2019
BS EN IEC 60077-3:2019
BS EN IEC 60309-5:2019
BS EN IEC 63077:2019
BS EN ISO 180:2019
BS EN ISO 5010:2019
BS EN ISO 6504-3:2019
BS EN ISO 6892-1:2019
BS EN ISO 13938-2:2019
BS EN ISO 19107:2019
BS IEC 63026:2019
BS ISO 5725-2:2019
BS ISO 12641-2:2019
BS ISO 18589-4:2019
BS ISO 18589-5:2019
BS ISO 18589-6:2019
BS ISO/IEC 7810:2019
BS ISO/IEC 11179-7:2019
CAN/ULC-S524:2019
DIN 10505 2019-12
DIN 12775 2019-12
DIN 12778 2019-12
DIN 12791-1 2019-12
DIN 12803-1 2019-12
DIN 12803-2 2019-12
DIN 16459 2019-12
DIN 18182-2 2019-12
DIN 2331 2019-12
DIN 25425-4 2019-12
DIN 32911 2019-12
DIN 32913 2019-12
DIN 5054 2019-12
DIN 58318 2019-12
DIN 58857 2019-12
DIN 7863-2 2019-12
DIN 79006-2 2019-12
DIN 9926 2019-12
IEC 60317-27-3-2019
IEC 60335-2-103-2019
IEC 60335-2-95-2019
IEC 60747-18-3-2019
IEC 60747-5-11-2019
IEC 60747-9-2019
IEC 60898-1-2019
IEC 61300-2-54-2019
IEC 61756-1-2019
IEC 62282-8-102-2019
IEC 62645-2019
IEC 62941-2019
IEC 63026-2019
IEC TR 60092-370-2019
IEC TR 60825-5-2019
IEC TR 63122-2-2019
IEC TR 63225-2019
IEC TS 62565-4-1-2019
IEC TS 63081-2019
IEC TS 63181-1-2019
IEEE Std 1076-2019
IEEE Std 11073-10415-2019
IEEE Std 1865.1-2019
ISO 5010:2019
ISO 8100-30:2019
ISO 8368:2019
ISO 10240:2019
ISO 11117:2019
ISO 12168-2:2019
ISO 15003:2019
ISO 15704:2019
ISO 17995:2019
ISO 18589-1:2019
ISO 24617-9:2019
ISO 26162-1:2019
ISO 28139:2019
ISO/IEC 14496-15:2019
ISO/IEC 15444-1:2019
ISO/IEC 20071-11:2019
MSS SP-61-2019
NFPA 302-2020
NFPA 654-2020
NSF/ANSI/CAN 60-2019
PD IEC TR 63122-1:2019
PD IEC TR 63183:2019
PD IEC TS 63181-1:2019
PD ISO/IEC TS 19795-9:2019
PD ISO/TS 23128:2019
SAE AMS 3046H-2020
SAE AMS 3227J-2020
SAE ARP 5384-2020
SAE AS1709B-2020
SAE AS22520/30-2019
SAE AS5942-2019
SAE AS7225B-2020
SAE AS7516C-2020
SAE AS81511/13-2019
SAE AS81511/16-2019
SAE AS81511/1A-2020
SAE AS81511/23A-2020
SAE AS81511/3A-2020
SAE AS8791D-2020
SAE AS9768-2019
SAE J2788-2020
SAE J2839-2020
```


if need - write to e-mailSee More: new standards

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (2 last week)




```
ACI 318.2-19
ANSI/AWWA B112-19
ANSI/AWWA B703-19
ANSI/AWWA C209-19
ANSI/AWWA C228-19
ANSI/AWWA D108-19
ANSI/AWWA F101-19
ANSI/BHMA A156.14-2019
ANSI/BHMA A156.27-2019
API TR 7CR-2020
ASTM B 263/B 263M-14 (2020)
ASTM B 787/B 787M-04 (2020)
ASTM B 835-14 (2020)
ASTM C 1070-01 (2020)
ASTM C 1557-20
ASTM C 760-90 (2020)
ASTM D 3467-04 (2020)
ASTM D 4439-20
ASTM D 5159-04 (2020)
ASTM D 5747/D 5747M-20
ASTM D 6766-20
ASTM F 3006-20
BS EN 234:2019
BS EN 13791:2019
BS EN 50676:2019
BS EN IEC 60077-4:2019
BS EN IEC 60077-5:2019
BS EN IEC 60317-27-3:2019
BS EN IEC 60793-2:2019
BS EN IEC 60904-4:2019
BS EN IEC 61535:2019
BS EN IEC 62430:2019
BS EN ISO 10070:2019
BS EN ISO 14005:2019
BS EN ISO 16645:2019
BS EN ISO 19116:2019
BS EN ISO 20706-1:2019
BS EN ISO 28927-1:2019
BS EN ISO 29988-1:2019
BS IEC 60747-5-10:2019
BS IEC 60747-5-9:2019
BS ISO 4874:2020
BS ISO 8000-63:2019
BS ISO 13061-5:2020
BS ISO 14002-1:2019
BS ISO 14743:2020
BS ISO 19072-2:2019
BS ISO 20662:2020
BS ISO 20852:2020
BS ISO 21801-1:2020
BS ISO 23114:2020
BS ISO 23121-1:2019
BS ISO 23121-2:2019
BS ISO 23291:2020
BS ISO/IEC 19770-8:2020
BS ISO/IEC 39794-1:2019
CSA A93:19
CSA/ANSI C22.2 No. 273:19
CSA/ANSI Z21.72:19 (CSA 11.2:19)
CSA C22.2 No. 110:19
CSA C282:19
CSA N294:19
CSA N299.1:19
CSA N299.2:19
CSA N299.3:19
CSA N299.4:19
DIN 14675-1 2020-01
DIN 14675-2 2020-01
DIN 19569-13 2020-01
DIN 19606 2020-01
DIN 30654 2020-01
DIN 5134-5 2020-01
DIN 51834-4 2020-01
DIN 6590 2020-01
DIN 74 2020-01
DIN 7490 2020-01
DIN 92419 2020-01
IEC 60098-2020
IEC 60335-2-62-2019
IEC 60335-2-97-2019
IEC 60570-2019
IEC 60747-5-10-2019
IEC 60747-5-8-2019
IEC 60904-4-2019
IEC 61000-4-25-2019
IEC 61784-3-12-2019
IEC 62282-8-201-2020
IEC 62823-2019
IEC 63005-2-2019
IEC 63145-22-10-2020
IEC Guide 108-2019
IEC TR 62343-6-11-2019
IEC TR 63122-1-2019
IEC TR 63183-2019
IEC TS 62804-1-1-2020
IEC TS 62871-2-2019
ISO 668:2020
ISO 1609:2020
ISO 1920-4:2020
ISO 4874:2020
ISO 6414:2020
ISO 9413:2019
ISO 10110-8:2019
ISO 10961:2019
ISO 11844-3:2020
ISO 12809:2020
ISO 12813:2019
ISO 13061-5:2020
ISO 15184:2020
ISO 16049-2:2020
ISO 18526-3:2020
ISO 18615:2020
ISO 20088-2:2020
ISO 20662:2020
ISO 21358:2020
ISO 21538:2020
ISO 22109:2020
ISO 24337:2019
ISO/IEC 14165-226:2020
ISO/IEC 14776-415:2019
ISO/IEC 15444-15:2019
ISO/IEC 18013-4:2019
ISO/IEC 23092-2:2019
ISO/IEC 29192-2:2019
ISO/TR 21959-1:2020
ISO/TS 10867:2019
ISO/TS 23303:2020
NFPA 1616-2020
NFPA 1620-2020
NFPA 75-2020
NSF/ANSI 173:2019
PD IEC TR 63122-2:2019
PD IEC TS 62871-2:2019
PD ISO/TR 19167:2019
PD ISO/TS 26030:2019
SAE AIR 6160A-2020
SAE AMS 3229K-2020
SAE AMS 3239G-2020
SAE AS3570A-2020
SAE AS39029/80A-2020
SAE AS39029/88A-2020
SAE AS51997C-2020
SAE AS6474-2020
SAE AS81511/15A-2020
SAE AS81511/26A-2020
SAE AS9058D-2020
SAE AS9724E-2020
SAE AS9845C-2020
SAE J1038-2020
SAE J1093-2020
SAE J2417-2020
SAE J551-1-2020
UL 217 2020-01
UL 2849 2020-01
```





```
ACI 550.6-19
AGA XM1901 (ANSI B109.3-2019)
ANSI/AWWA B501-19
ANSI/AWWA C153/A21.53-19
ANSI/AWWA C223-19
ANSI/AWWA C500-19
ANSI/AWWA D120-19
ANSI/AWWA F102-19
ASTM A 862/A 862M-98 (2020)
ASTM B 265-20
ASTM C 1198-20
ASTM D 1252-06 (2020)
ASTM D 1711-20
ASTM D 3433-99 (2020)
ASTM D 7504-20
ASTM E 2801-11 (2020)
ASTM E 2830-11 (2020)
ASTM F 433-02 (2020)
BS EN 4681-001:2019
BS EN 16234-1:2019
BS EN 16603-11:2019
BS EN IEC 60512-28-100:2019
BS EN IEC 61300-2-54:2019
BS EN IEC 62858:2019
BS EN ISO 15614-7:2019
BS IEC 60747-18-3:2019
BS IEC 60747-5-11:2019
BS ISO 1920-4:2020
BS ISO 5681:2020
BS ISO 11665-4:2020
BS ISO 13400-2:2019
BS ISO 14620-2:2019
BS ISO 18937:2020
BS ISO 20539:2019
BS ISO 20663:2020
BS ISO 21246:2019
BS ISO 21993:2020
BS ISO 23169:2020
BS ISO 24617-9:2019
BS ISO 37155-1:2020
BS ISO/IEC 20071-11:2019
BS ISO/IEC 39794-4:2019
CSA A231.1:19/CSA A231.2:19
CSA ANSI Z21.19:19/CSA 1.4:19
CSA ANSI Z21.96:19/CSA 11.6:19
CSA N288.2:19
CSA W205:19
CSA Z5300:19
IAPMO IGC 255-2020
IEC 60335-2-25-2020
IEC 60747-14-10-2019
IEC 60747-5-9-2019
IEC 60794-2-50-2020
IEC 62942-2019
IEC 63057-2020
IEC 63078-2019
IEC TS 62351-100-3-2020
IEC TS 63157-2019
IEEE Std 1711.2-2019
ISO 1833-13:2019
ISO 1833-15:2019
ISO 1920-14:2019
ISO 2440:2019
ISO 8000-63:2019
ISO 10015:2019
ISO 11551:2019
ISO 13426-1:2019
ISO 14620-2:2019
ISO 15607:2019
ISO 18589-6:2019
ISO 19577:2019
ISO 20290-2:2019
ISO 20766-18:2019
ISO 20766-20:2019
ISO 21384-3:2019
ISO 21942:2019
ISO 21956:2019
ISO 21983:2019
ISO 23121-2:2019
ISO 23430:2019
ISO/IEC 7810:2019
ISO/IEC 22505:2019
ISO/IEC 27050-1:2019
ISO/IEC TR 30105-7:2019
ISO/IEC TS 19795-9:2019
ISO/TR 19167:2019
ISO/TS 16976-7:2020
ISO/TS 21526:2019
ISO/TS 23128:2019
ISO/TS 50044:2019
NFPA 120-2020
NFPA 13E-2020
NFPA 601-2020
NFPA 730-2020
PD CLC/TS 50703-1:2019
PD IEC TS 63081:2019
SAE AIR 1059F-2020
SAE AS3252E-2020
SAE AS39029/79A-2020
SAE AS39029/89A-2020
SAE AS81511/20A-2020
SAE AS81511/25A-2020
SAE AS81511/46-2020
SAE AS81511/5A-2020
SAE AS85720/1A-2020
SAE AS9770A-2020
SAE AS9967A-2020
SAE J1078-2020
SAE J2230-2020
SAE J532-2020
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ACI 550.7-19
ANSI/AWWA C620-19
API St 20G-2020
ASTM A 917-08 (2020)
ASTM B 308/B 308M-20
ASTM D 149-20
ASTM D 3166-99 (2020)
ASTM D 4297-15 (2020)
ASTM D 6411/D 6411M-99 (2020)
ASTM D 6412/D 6412M-99 (2020)
ASTM E 1728-E 1728M-20
ASTM E 2804-11 (2020)
ASTM E 3238-20
AWS A5.17/A5.17M:2019
BS EN 1534:2020
BS EN 2516:2020
BS EN 4875:2020
BS EN 13373:2020
BS EN 16215:2020
BS EN 50641:2020
BS EN ISO 11607-2:2020
BS IEC 61322:2020
BS ISO 668:2020
BS ISO 1609:2020
BS ISO 5598:2020
BS ISO 9803-1:2020
BS ISO 12809:2020
BS ISO 16049-1:2020
BS ISO 20661:2020
BS ISO 20766-11:2020
BS ISO 21924-9:2020
BS ISO 21980:2020
BS ISO 22153:2020
BS ISO 22526-1:2020
BS ISO 22551:2020
BS ISO 23430:2019
BS ISO 28620:2020
BS ISO/IEC 14165-226:2020
BS ISO/IEC 14763-2:2019
BS ISO/IEC 39794-5:2019
CSA/ANSI Z21.104:19 (CSA 9.2-19)
CSA/ANSI Z21.90:19 (CSA 6.24-19)
CSA C22.2 No. 139:19
CSA W204:19
CSA W47.1:19
IAPMO IGC 260-2020
IAPMO IGC 354-2020
IEC 61184-2019
IEC 61322-2020
IEC ACEE 03-2020
IEC PAS 63256-2020
ISO 5598:2020
ISO 5681:2020
ISO 8789:2020
ISO 9336-3:2020
ISO 9803-1:2020
ISO 9803-2:2020
ISO 10993-18:2020
ISO 11665-4:2020
ISO 12165:2019
ISO 12353-1:2020
ISO 13276:2020
ISO 13320:2020
ISO 14743:2020
ISO 15585:2019
ISO 15727:2020
ISO 16092-4:2019
ISO 16140-6:2019
ISO 16297:2020
ISO 17076-1:2020
ISO 18589-4:2019
ISO 18589-5:2019
ISO 18937:2020
ISO 19136-1:2020
ISO 19414:2020
ISO 19455-1:2019
ISO 19880-5:2019
ISO 20076:2019
ISO 20270:2019
ISO 20661:2020
ISO 20663:2020
ISO 20705:2019
ISO 20852:2020
ISO 21378:2019
ISO 21919-1:2019
ISO 21993:2020
ISO 22125-1:2019
ISO 22125-2:2019
ISO 22526-1:2020
ISO 22551:2020
ISO 22908:2020
ISO 22946:2020
ISO 22988:2020
ISO 23114:2020
ISO 23153-2:2020
ISO 23169:2020
ISO 23291:2020
ISO 23907-2:2019
ISO 24444:2019
ISO 35001:2019
ISO 37155-1:2020
ISO/IEC 19770-8:2020
ISO/IEC 23001-15:2019
ISO/IEC 30113-12:2019
ISO/IEC 39794-1:2019
ISO/IEC 39794-4:2019
ISO/IEC 39794-5:2019
ISO/TR 23989:2020
ISO/TS 21104:2019
ISO/TS 22583:2019
ISO/TS 26030:2019
MSS SP-75-2019
NFPA 1201-2020
NFPA 1407-2020
NFPA 1410-2020
NFPA 853-2020
PAS 7340-2020
PD IEC TS 62351-100-3:2020
PD IEC TS 62804-1-1:2020
PD ISO/TS 18621-11-2019
SAE AIR 1707C-2019
SAE AS3254D-2020
SAE AS39029/87A-2020
SAE AS6469-2020
SAE AS7447-2020
SAE AS81511/21A-2020
SAE AS81511/56-2020
SAE AS81511/6A-2020
SAE AS9386A-2020
SAE AS9772A-2020
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ACI 421.1R-20
API St 608-2020
ASME B30.27-2019
ASTM A 385/A 385M-20
ASTM A 955/A 955M-20
ASTM B 971-10 (2020)e1
ASTM B 972-10 (2020)e1
ASTM C 1375-00 (2020)
ASTM C 792-15 (2020)
ASTM D 1783-01 (2020)
ASTM D 2251-10 (2020)
ASTM D 3325-90 (2020)
ASTM D 3585-08 (2020)
ASTM D 4129-05 (2020)
ASTM D 4276-02 (2020)
ASTM D 4701-00 (2020)
ASTM D 5454-11 (2020)
ASTM D 7001-20
ASTM D 7953-20
ASTM E 1316-20
ASTM E 1629-12 (2020)
ASTM E 2987/E 2987M-20
ASTM F 2523-13 (2020)
BS EN 267:2020
BS EN 3155-017:2020
BS EN 3358:2020
BS EN 3761:2020
BS EN 12259-14:2020
BS EN 14848:2020
BS EN 15153-1:2020
BS EN 15153-2:2020
BS EN 16087-1:2020
BS EN 16604-20:2020
BS EN 16905-2:2020
BS EN 17250:2020
BS EN 17252:2020
BS EN IEC 60384-16-2019
BS EN ISO 643:2020
BS EN ISO 8536-4:2020
BS EN ISO 11607-1:2020
BS EN ISO 11844-3:2020
BS EN ISO 14713-2:2020
BS EN ISO 15902:2020
BS EN ISO 17076-1:2020
BS EN ISO 22109:2020
BS EN ISO 24444:2020
BS IEC 63145-22-10:2020
BS ISO 2648:2020
BS ISO 8789:2020
BS ISO 9803-2:2020
BS ISO 11971:2020
BS ISO 19161-1:2020
BS ISO 21358:2020
BS ISO 22449-1:2020
BS ISO 22946:2020
BS ISO/IEC 19823-10:2020
BS ISO/IEC 27007:2020
DNVGL-RP-B101-2019
EEMUA 241-2019
IAPMO IGC 360-2020
IAPMO PS 108-2020
IEC 60238-2020
IEC 61300-2-4-2020
IEC 62505-3-3-2020
IEC 63115-1-2020
IEC 63171-6-2020
IEC CA 01-2020
IEEE Std 2401-2019
IEEE Std 2804-2019
ISO 349:2020
ISO 2904:2020
ISO 3865:2020
ISO 3875:2020
ISO 4259-3:2020
ISO 4987:2020
ISO 7725:2020
ISO 10113:2020
ISO 11525-1:2020
ISO 11665-3:2020
ISO 11665-6:2020
ISO 11746:2020
ISO 14006:2020
ISO 16049-1:2020
ISO 19161-1:2020
ISO 20766-11:2020
ISO 21138-1:2020
ISO 21138-3:2020
ISO 21256-2:2020
ISO 21801-1:2020
ISO 21924-9:2020
ISO 22059:2020
ISO 22153:2020
ISO 22449-1:2020
ISO 23055:2020
ISO 23349:2020
ISO 28620:2020
ISO/IEC 14496-14:2020
ISO/IEC 23003-5:2020
ISO/IEC TS 22424-1:2020
ISO/PAS 24019:2020
ISO/TS 15143-3:2020
ISO/TS 19082:2020
ISO/TS 23406:2020
NFPA 1405-2020
NFPA 1408-2020
NFPA 2010-2020
PD CEN/TR 16396:2020
PD CEN/TS 17390-1:2020
PD CEN/TS 17390-2:2020
PD CEN/TS 17390-3:2020
PD ISO/PAS 24019:2020
PD ISO/TS 15143-3:2020
PD ISO/TS 81060-5:2020
SA HB 169-2019
SA MP 103-2019
SAE AIR 1263A-2020
SAE AIR 4172-2020
SAE AIR 4465-2020
SAE AIR 6343-2020
SAE AIR 6553-2020
SAE AMS 2315H-2020
SAE AMS 2471J-2020
SAE AMS 2473J-2020
SAE AMS 4243C-2020
SAE AMS 4903D-2020
SAE AMS 4957G-2020
SAE AMS 5892C-2020
SAE AMS 5913C-2020
SAE AMS 6915C-2020
SAE ARP 1111A-2020
SAE ARP 7500-2020
SAE AS29600/11A-2020
SAE AS29600/21A-2020
SAE AS3233B-2020
SAE AS5000E-2020
SAE AS5870-2020
SAE AS81714C-2020
SAE AS95234/9-2020
SAE J164-2020
SAE J3078-1-2020
SAE J3105-2020
SAE J531-2020
SAE USCAR-2-2020
UL 62133-1 2020-01
UL 62133-2 2020-01
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## stefano_85

Dear Friend ,

Kindly send me complete archive to stefano.2407@gmail.com

----------


## 3333ab

Hello,

I am looking for a copy of MSS SP-95 2018, can you send to ninjastealth@gmail.com please?

Thank you very much!

----------


## safetypartha

can any one post NFPA year 2020 editions?
Thanks a lot in advance.

----------


## ferniebrae

Hello, Could you please send complete archive to davedgar101164@gmail.com?
Thanks in advance.

----------


## merwyn007

email: merwyn.vas@gmail.com

----------


## iecs1234

thanks email: maximoverdi@outlook.com

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ACI 355.4-19
AS/NZS 3199-2020
ASME AG-1-2019
ASTM A 1093/A 1093M-15 (2020)e1
ASTM A 74-20
ASTM B 33-10 (2020)e1
ASTM C 1006/C 1006M-20
ASTM C 1470-20
ASTM C 928/C 928M-20
ASTM D 1287-11 (2020)
ASTM D 3443-00 (2020)
ASTM D 4050-20
ASTM D 4165-06 (2020)e1
ASTM D 4376-15 (2020)
ASTM D 4751-20
ASTM D 5396-04 (2020)
ASTM D 6926-20
ASTM D 7611/D 7611M-20
ASTM D 8280-20
ASTM E 1542-20a
ASTM E 636-20
ASTM F 1909-98 (2020)
ASTM F 3341/F 3341M-20
AWS D1.1/D1.1M-2020
BS EN 1749:2020
BS EN 3155-018:2020
BS EN 3666:2020
BS EN 4707:2020
BS EN 12390-12:2020
BS EN 12973:2020
BS EN 15153-3:2020
BS EN 15153-4:2020
BS EN 16282-6:2020
BS EN 16796-6:2020
BS EN 17169:2020
BS EN 17251:2020
BS EN 17314:2020
BS EN ISO 2106:2020
BS EN ISO 6414:2020
BS EN ISO 10240:2020
BS EN ISO 12956:2020
BS EN ISO 15091:2020
BS EN ISO 15184:2020
BS EN ISO 16297:2020
BS EN ISO 20705:2020
BS EN ISO 23153-2:2020
BS ISO 6292:2020
BS ISO 6621-5:2020
BS ISO 9336-3:2020
BS ISO 11076:2020
BS ISO 16049-2:2020
BS ISO 17257:2020
BS ISO 20794-3:2020
BS ISO 21222:2020
BS ISO 21256-2:2020
BS ISO 22059:2020
BS ISO 22915-17:2020
BS ISO 24117:2020
BS ISO/IEC 21471:2020
BS ISO/IEC 21972:2020
BS ISO/IEC 27050-3:2020
CSA C22.2 No. 187:20
IEC 61162-460-2020
IEC 63121-2020
IEEE Std 802.3cg-2019
ISO 6292:2020
ISO 9997:2020
ISO 10791-7:2020
ISO 11525-2:2020
ISO 11665-5:2020
ISO 11971:2020
ISO 14813-5:2020
ISO 17257:2020
ISO 19432-1:2020
ISO 20887:2020
ISO 21138-2:2020
ISO 21222:2020
ISO 21404:2020
ISO 21910-1:2020
ISO 21980:2020
ISO 22252:2020
ISO 22915-17:2020
ISO 23104:2020
ISO 24117:2020
ISO 29903-1:2020
ISO/IEC 19823-10:2020
ISO/IEC 27007:2020
ISO/IEC TS 22424-2:2020
ISO/TR 6750-2:2020
ISO/TS 16976-7:2020
ISO/TS 21831:2020
ISO/TS 23564:2020
NFPA 1126-2021
NFPA 31-2020
NFPA 806-2020
PD CEN/TR 17420:2020
PD ISO/TR 23989:2020
PD ISO/TS 21831:2020
PD ISO/TS 22176:2020
PD ISO/TS 23564:2020
PIP ARS13120-2020
SAE AIR 1296-2020
SAE AIR 4416-2020
SAE AIR 4567B-2020
SAE AIR 6464-2020
SAE AMS 2412L-2020
SAE AMS 2472H-2020
SAE AMS 3020B-2020
SAE AMS 4351A-2020
SAE AMS 4944M-2020
SAE AMS 4987F-2020
SAE AMS 5911C-2020
SAE AMS 5929A-2020
SAE AMS 7010-2020
SAE ARP 506B-2020
SAE ARP 996-2020
SAE AS29600/12A-2020
SAE AS29600/22A-2020
SAE AS3235D-2020
SAE AS3256D-2020
SAE AS3409B-2020
SAE AS5678B-2020
SAE AS6271A-2020
SAE AS95234/6-2020
SAE J139-2020
SAE J1939-71-2020
SAE J2940-2020
SAE J2945-5-2020
SAE J3105-2-2020
SAE J3105-3-2020
SAE J738-2020
SAE USCAR-21-2020
```


if need - write e-mail

----------


## moheb2011

please send these to my email address moheb_2011@yahoo.com

----------


## popov_al

Hello!



new standards (last week)




```
AS 4632-2020
AS NZS 5263.1.1-2020
AS NZS 5263.1.2-2020
ASHRAE Guideline 41-2020
ASTM A 463/A 463M-15 (2020)e1
ASTM A 888-20
ASTM B 973-10 (2020)e1
ASTM C 1227-20
ASTM C 1751-20
ASTM D 1121-11 (2020)
ASTM D 2108-10 (2020)
ASTM D 3444-00 (2020)
ASTM D 4080-15 (2020)
ASTM D 4193-08 (2020)e1
ASTM D 4494-95 (2020)
ASTM D 4752-20
ASTM D 5739-06 (2020)
ASTM D 7406-20
ASTM D 8260-20
ASTM E 1474-20
ASTM E 1740-20
ASTM E 213-20
ASTM F 104-11 (2020)
ASTM F 2325-14 (2020)
BS 9295:2020
BS EN 676:2020
BS EN 14103:2020
BS EN 17351:2020
BS EN 50614:2020
BS EN ISO 536:2020
BS EN ISO 4259-3:2020
BS EN ISO 9997:2020
BS EN ISO 11665-5:2020
BS EN ISO 11665-6:2020
BS EN ISO 14006:2020
BS EN ISO 17510:2020
BS EN ISO 18526-3:2020
BS EN ISO 22908:2020
BS ISO 349:2020
BS ISO 2859-2:2020
BS ISO 3475:2020
BS ISO 3584:2020
BS ISO 3875:2020
BS ISO 4986:2020
BS ISO 4987:2020
BS ISO 6281:2020
BS ISO 7870-7:2020
BS ISO 9642:2020
BS ISO 10791-7:2020
BS ISO 11525-1:2020
BS ISO 12353-1:2020
BS ISO 13739:2020
BS ISO 15093:2020
BS ISO 15727:2020
BS ISO 18684:2020
BS ISO 19744:2020
BS ISO 20794-4:2020
BS ISO 20887:2020
BS ISO 22396:2020
BS ISO 22426:2020
BS ISO 23242:2020
BS ISO 23349:2020
BS ISO 29903-1:2020
CISPR 16-1-3-2020
IAPMO IGC 262-2020
IEC 60598-2-1-2020
IEC 61223-3-6-2020
IEC 61850-7-2-2020
IEC 61850-7-3-2020
IEC PAS 63267-3-31-2020
IEC TR 62544-2020
IEC TR 63196-2020
IEC TS 62749-2020
IEEE Std 1847-2019
IEEE Std 269-2019
IEEE Std 521-2019
IEEE Std C57.123-2019
ISO 439:2020
ISO 2648:2020
ISO 3071:2020
ISO 3669:2020
ISO 6621-5:2020
ISO 7870-7:2020
ISO 8044:2020
ISO 9647:2020
ISO 14229-1:2020
ISO 15093:2020
ISO 16106:2020
ISO 17268:2020
ISO 19744:2020
ISO 20794-4:2020
ISO 21895:2020
ISO 23103:2020
ISO 23242:2020
ISO/IEC 21118:2020
ISO/IEC 21471:2020
ISO/IEC 21972:2020
ISO/IEC 27050-3:2020
ISO/TS 12828-3:2020
ISO/TS 22176:2020
ISO/TS 81060-5:2020
NFPA 1250-2020
NFPA 805-2020
NFPA 950-2020
PD IEC TR 63211-2-12:2020
PD IEC TS 63164-1:2020
PD ISO/TR 22164:2020
PD ISO/TS 16976-7:2020
PD ISO/TS 23406:2020
SAE AIR 1075B-2020
SAE AIR 6501-2020
SAE AIR 975B-2020
SAE AMS 4144G-2020
SAE AMS 4324B-2020
SAE AMS 4946F-2020
SAE AMS 5519P-2020
SAE AMS 5717J-2020
SAE ARP 4101-8A-2020
SAE ARP 7355-2020
SAE AS31421A-2020
SAE AS51990C-2020
SAE J1849-2020
SAE J2318-2020
SAE J2475-2020
SAE J3101-2020
SAE J584-2020
```


if need - write to e-mailSee More: new standards

----------


## celtemen

bs en 12965:2019 and 5674:2013 if available. thanks in advance. celtemen@yahoo.com

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
API St 6DX-2020
API TR 6RT-2020
ASME RTP-1-2019
ASTM C 40/C 40M-20
ASTM C 784-20
ASTM D 4115-20
ASTM D 6751-20
ASTM E 1065/E 1065M-20
ASTM E 2649-20
ASTM F 3060-20
ASTM F 877-20
BS 14100:2020
BS EN 81-20:2020
BS EN 4855-01:2020
BS EN 4855-02:2020
BS EN 4855-03:2020
BS EN 4855-04:2020
BS EN 17368:2020
BS EN IEC 60730-2-22:2020
BS EN IEC 62041:2020
BS EN ISO 3071:2020
BS EN ISO 10113:2020
BS EN ISO 21404:2020
BS EN ISO 80601-2-74:2020
BS IEC 60747-18-2:2020
BS ISO 125:2020
BS ISO 764:2020
BS ISO 2493-2:2020
BS ISO 2861:2020
BS ISO 3669:2020
BS ISO 6370-2:2020
BS ISO 9647:2020
BS ISO 14229-1:2020
BS ISO 15746-3:2020
BS ISO 21143:2020
BS ISO 21631:2020
BS ISO 21895:2020
BS ISO 37156:2020
BS ISO 37162:2020
BS ISO 56000:2020
BS ISO/IEC 14543-5-102:2020
BS ISO/IEC 19516:2020
BS ISO/IEC 22624:2020
BS ISO/IEC 23736-1:2020
BS ISO/IEC 23736-2:2020
BS ISO/IEC 23736-3:2020
BS ISO/IEC 23736-4:2020
BS ISO/IEC 23736-5:2020
BS ISO/IEC 23736-6:2020
BS ISO/IEC 38506:2020
IEC 61850-9-2-2020
IEC TS 62607-4-8-2020
IEEE Std 1834-2019
IEEE Std C57.13.5-2019
ISO 125:2020
ISO 665:2020
ISO 764:2020
ISO 916:2020
ISO 2493-2:2020
ISO 2859-2:2020
ISO 2861:2020
ISO 3475:2020
ISO 3584:2020
ISO 3691-4:2020
ISO 6370-2:2020
ISO 7240-17:2020
ISO 8820-13:2020
ISO 9642:2020
ISO 12922:2020
ISO 15096:2020
ISO 18526-2:2020
ISO 20688-1:2020
ISO 20794-2:2020
ISO 21420:2020
ISO 21903:2020
ISO 21904-2:2020
ISO 21945:2020
ISO 22313:2020
ISO 22426:2020
ISO 22570:2020
ISO 22764:2020
ISO 22863-2:2020
ISO 37156:2020
ISO 56000:2020
ISO/IEC 17549-2:2020
ISO/IEC 22624:2020
ISO/IEC 23736-1:2020
ISO/IEC 23736-2:2020
ISO/IEC 23736-3:2020
ISO/IEC 23736-4:2020
ISO/IEC 23736-5:2020
ISO/IEC 23736-6:2020
ISO/IEC 38506:2020
ISO/IEC TR 23188:2020
ISO/TR 21960:2020
ISO/TS 15638-4:2020
NFPA 122-2020
NFPA 1951-2020
NFPA 804-2020
NFPA 850-2020
PAS 01881:2020
PD CEN/TS 00927-8:2020
PD CEN/TS 01401-2:2020
PD IEC PAS 63256:2020
PD IEC PAS 63267-3-31:2020
PD IEC TS 62749:2020
PD ISO/IEC TR 11801-9906:2020
PD ISO/IEC TS 23167:2020
PD ISO/TS 23029:2020
SAE AIR 1608B-2020
SAE AIR 1615B-2020
SAE AIR 5060B-2020
SAE AIR 818E-2020
SAE AMS 4215J-2020
SAE AMS 6396G-2020
SAE AMS 7200-2020
SAE ARP 1383C-2020
SAE AS1895/20D-2020
SAE AS1895/22D-2020
SAE AS22759/10B-2020
SAE AS31971B-2020
SAE AS5419/8-2020
SAE AS5419/9-2020
SAE J1067-2020
SAE J167-2020
SAE J1678-2020
SAE J2174-2020
SAE J2394-2020
SAE J2807-2020
SAE J2958-2020
SAE J3012-2020
SAE J560-2020
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## pizar.13

Please send All parts of the IEC 61000-4-x

email: pizarq.ao@gmail.com

----------


## popov_al

> Please send All parts of the IEC 61000-4-x
> 
> email: pizarq.ao@gmail.com



Hello!

read **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
and free download

----------


## goldunderfire

Hi Popov, 
Can you please share the IEC and ASHRAE new standards?

mgadokumentoko@gmail.com

Thank you very much.

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
API TR 2PY-2020
AS/NZS 2845.3-2020
AS/NZS 4114-2020
AS/NZS 4129-2020
AS/NZS 5901-2020
ASTM B 1009-20
ASTM C 1891-20
ASTM D 5321/D 5321M-20
ASTM E 1958-20
ASTM F 2019-20
AWS A5.17/A5.17M-2019
BS EN 81-50:2020
BS EN 4571:2020
BS EN 4572:2020
BS EN 4574:2020
BS EN 4705:2020
BS EN 12697-11:2020
BS EN 12697-14:2020
BS EN 12697-20:2020
BS EN 12697-21:2020
BS EN 12697-34:2020
BS EN 12697-39:2020
BS EN 12697-40:2020
BS EN 12697-45:2020
BS EN 12697-46:2020
BS EN 12697-6:2020
BS EN 14276-2:2020
BS EN 14972-8:2020
BS EN 14972-9:2020
BS EN 16334-2:2020
BS EN ISO 8044:2020
BS EN ISO 8289-1:2020
BS EN ISO 19432-1:2020
BS EN ISO 22313:2020
BS IEC SRD 63234-1:2020
BS IEC SRD 63234-2:2020
BS ISO 685:2020
BS ISO 916:2020
BS ISO 1328-2:2020
BS ISO 3529-2:2020
BS ISO 6588-1:2020
BS ISO 6798-1:2020
BS ISO 6798-2:2020
BS ISO 7725:2020
BS ISO 14420:2020
BS ISO 20031:2020
BS ISO 21755-2:2020
BS ISO 21785:2020
BS ISO 21894:2020
BS ISO 22636:2020
BS ISO 23055:2020
BS ISO 23293:2020
BS ISO/IEC 17549-2:2020
IEC 60079-6-2020
IEC 60086-6-2020
IEC 61850-8-1-2020
IEC 62387-2020
IEC ACEE 03-2020
IEC SRD 63234-1-2020
IEEE Std 1110-2019
IEEE Std 1302-2019
IEEE Std 802.1X-2020
ISO 3529-2:2020
ISO 4986:2020
ISO 6281:2020
ISO 6588-1:2020
ISO 7096:2020
ISO 7270-1:2020
ISO 8289-1:2020
ISO 8820-12:2020
ISO 11925-2:2020
ISO 12130-2:2020
ISO 12130-3:2020
ISO 13739:2020
ISO 14229-8:2020
ISO 15746-3:2020
ISO 17409:2020
ISO 18526-4:2020
ISO 18684:2020
ISO 20794-3:2020
ISO 21143:2020
ISO 21178:2020
ISO 21631:2020
ISO 21853:2020
ISO 21904-1:2020
ISO 21904-4:2020
ISO 22078:2020
ISO 22396:2020
ISO 22476-14:2020
ISO 22863-1:2020
ISO 23293:2020
ISO 37162:2020
ISO/IEC 14543-5-102:2020
ISO/IEC 19516:2020
ISO/IEC TR 11801-9906:2020
ISO/IEC TS 23167:2020
ISO TR 21959-2:2020
ISO TR 22164:2020
PD IEC TR 63239:2020
PD ISO/PAS 23678-1:2020
PD ISO/PAS 23678-3:2020
PD ISO/TR 21959-2:2020
PD ISO/TS 23303:2020
SAE AIR 5747A-2020
SAE AMS 3217/2D-2020
SAE AS1219A-2020
SAE AS17845A-2020
SAE AS27640E-2020
SAE AS3307B-2020
SAE AS39029/121-2020
SAE AS568E-2020
SAE AS7514B-2020
SAE J1113-4-2020
SAE J1928-2020
SAE J2222-2020
SAE J2612-2020
SAE J2742-2020
SAE J3010-2020
SAE J3173-2020
SAE J442-2020
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
API RP 1169-2020
API St 12R1-2020
AS/NZS 1158.3.1-2020
ASTM A 1025/A 1025M-10 (2020)
ASTM A 1062-10 (2020)
ASTM A 323-05 (2020)
ASTM A 481-05 (2020)
ASTM A 483/A 483M-10 (2020)
ASTM A 495-06 (2020)
ASTM A 601/A 601M-10 (2020)
ASTM A 701/A 701M-10 (2020)
ASTM C 140/C 140M-20
ASTM D 1244-98 (2020)
ASTM D 1422/D 1422M-13 (2020)
ASTM D 2013/D 2013M-20
ASTM D 2591-07 (2020)
ASTM D 3175-20
ASTM D 4116-20
ASTM D 5252-20
ASTM D 624-00 (2020)
ASTM D 6543-20
ASTM D 7508/D 7508M-20
ASTM D 8310-20
ASTM E 1879-20
ASTM E 2777-20
ASTM F 1948-20
ASTM F 2923-20
BS EN 12370:2020
BS EN 16729-2:2020
BS EN 17344:2020
BS EN ISO 665:2020
BS EN ISO 12922:2020
BS EN ISO 18526-4:2020
BS EN ISO 20932-2:2020
BS EN ISO 21420:2020
BS EN ISO 21853:2020
BS EN ISO 21945:2020
BS EN ISO 22476-14:2020
BS EN ISO 22570:2020
BS EN ISO/IEC 27000:2020
BS IEC 62282-8-102-2019
BS ISO 36:2020
BS ISO 3387:2020
BS ISO 3862:2020
BS ISO 8551:2020
BS ISO 14229-8:2020
BS ISO 21406:2020
BS ISO 22137:2020
BS ISO 37161:2020
BS ISO/IEC 20085-2:2020
CSA Z630:19
DIN 12563 2020-02
DIN 14375 2020-02
DIN 14922 2020-02
DIN 16544 2020-02
DIN 16620-3 2020-02
DIN 2002 2020-02
DIN 267-31 2020-02
DIN 50962 2020-02
DIN 51451 2020-02
DIN 7899 2020-02
DIN 79010 2020-02
DIN 81302 2020-02
DIN 81306 2020-02
DIN 81308 2020-02
DIN 81410 2020-02
DIN 86260 2020-02
DIN 86261 2020-02
DIN 87303 2020-02
DIN 87901 2020-02
DIN 906 2020-02
DIN 908 2020-02
DIN 909 2020-02
DIN 910 2020-02
DIN 969 2020-02
IEC 60050-485-2020
IEC 60335-2-107-2020
ISO 75-1:2020
ISO 685:2020
ISO 1328-2:2020
ISO 3046-6:2020
ISO 3862:2020
ISO 5480:2020
ISO 6798-1:2020
ISO 6798-2:2020
ISO 9942-3:2020
ISO 11076:2020
ISO 15098:2020
ISO 15190:2020
ISO 16932:2020
ISO 16936-1:2020
ISO 19160-3:2020
ISO 20024:2020
ISO 20031:2020
ISO 20904:2020
ISO 21204:2020
ISO 21755-2:2020
ISO 21785:2020
ISO 21894:2020
ISO 22137:2020
ISO 22367:2020
ISO 22392:2020
ISO 22636:2020
ISO 23088:2020
ISO 37161:2020
ISO 80601-2-12:2020
ISO/ASTM 51631:2020
ISO/TR 9241-312:2020
ISO/TR 17243-3:2020
ISO/TR 23482-1:2020
ISO/TS 23029:2020
ISO/TS 23818-1:2020
PD CEN/TR 17448:2020
PD IEC TR 60479-4:2020
PD ISO/PAS 23678-4:2020
PD ISO/TS 15338:2020
SAE AIR 1047E-2020
SAE AIR 5415B-2020
SAE AIR 6540A-2020
SAE ARP 5293A-2020
SAE ARP 5572A-2020
SAE AS29600/23A-2020
SAE AS3108B-2020
SAE AS3167B-2020
SAE AS34671B-2020
SAE AS4841C-2020
SAE AS5528D-2020
SAE J2883-2020
SAE J3005-2-2020
SAE J326-2020
SAE J49-2020
UL 61010-031 2020-01
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
AAMI RT3:2020
AS 1576.6:2020
AS 3962:2020
ASME B107.100-2020
ASME B31.5-2019
ASTM A 1092-15 (2020)
ASTM C 109/C 109M-20a
ASTM C 1728-20
ASTM C 497M-20
ASTM D 1048-20
ASTM D 1460-86 (2020)
ASTM D 2349-90 (2020)
ASTM D 3212-07 (2020)
ASTM D 3575-20
ASTM D 4940-15 (2020)
ASTM D 5240/D 5240M-20
ASTM D 5990-20
ASTM D 6778-20
ASTM D 6944-15 (2020)
ASTM D 7249/D 7249M-20
ASTM D 7408-12 (2020)
ASTM D 7976-14 (2020)
ASTM D 8205-20
ASTM D 8248-20
ASTM D 991-89 (2020)
ASTM E 1052-20
ASTM E 1839-20
ASTM E 2594-20
ASTM E 3005-20
ASTM E 4-20
ASTM F 1265-03a (2020)
ASTM F 2321-14 (2020)
ASTM F 2905/F 2905M-20
ASTM F 3348-20
ASTM F 3412-20
ASTM F 906-85 (2020)
BS EN 4575:2020
BS EN 12697-1:2020
BS EN 15741:2020
BS EN 17092-1:2020
BS EN 17092-2:2020
BS EN 17092-3:2020
BS EN 17092-4:2020
BS EN 17092-5:2020
BS EN IEC 60794-2-50:2020
BS EN IEC 62031:2020
BS EN ISO 00075-1:2020
BS EN ISO 03668:2020
BS EN ISO 14096-1:2020
BS EN ISO 14096-2:2020
BS EN ISO 16526-1:2020
BS EN ISO 16526-2:2020
BS EN ISO 18562-1:2020
BS EN ISO 18562-2:2020
BS EN ISO 18562-3:2020
BS EN ISO 18562-4:2020
BS EN ISO 21204:2020
BS EN ISO 21904-2:2020
BS EN ISO 21904-4:2020
BS EN ISO 80601-2-12:2020
BS ISO 2904:2020
BS ISO 7270-1:2020
BS ISO 15190:2020
BS ISO 19160-3:2020
BS ISO 21111-4:2020
BS ISO 24552:2020
DIN 12264 2020-03
DIN 12553 2020-03
DIN 14038-1 2020-03
DIN 18709-1 2020-03
DIN 18709-2 2020-03
DIN 34804 2020-03
DIN 34812 2020-03
DIN 4000-82 2020-03
DIN 4003-82 2020-03
DIN 46228-4 2020-03
DIN 5008 2020-03
DIN 51807-1 2020-03
DIN 65265 2020-03
DIN 68601 2020-03
DIN 820-11 2020-03
DIN 820-13 2020-03
DIN 820-15 2020-03
DIN 820-2 2020-03
DIN 87308 2020-03
IAPMO IGC 236-2020
IEC 60050-426-2020
IEC 60400-2020
IEC 60704-2-8-2020
IEC 60794-1-21-2020
IEC 61108-5-2020
IEC 61163-2-2020
IEC 61897-2020
IEC 62003-2020
IEC 62282-8-101-2020
IEC 62351-3-2020
IEC 62505-3-1-2020
IEC 62505-3-2-2020
IEC 62984-1-2020
IEC 62984-2-2020
IEC SRD 63234-2-2020
IEC TR 60479-4-2020
IEC TR 61000-4-40-2020
IEC TR 61511-4-2020
IEC TR 63239-2020
IEC TS 62862-3-3-2020
IEEE Std 1481-2019
IEEE Std 802.3cq-2019
IEEE Std C62.43.1-2020
ISO 36:2020
ISO 3387:2020
ISO 6621-2:2020
ISO 7524:2020
ISO 7787-2:2020
ISO 10252:2020
ISO 11845:2020
ISO 14420:2020
ISO 18526-1:2020
ISO 19880-1:2020
ISO 23153-1:2020
ISO 80000-8:2020
ISO/IEC 20085-2:2020
ISO/IEC 20547-3:2020
ISO/IEC 24779-5:2020
ISO/PAS 23678-1:2020
ISO/PAS 23678-2:2020
ISO/PAS 23678-3:2020
ISO/PAS 23678-4:2020
ISO/TR 15655:2020
ISO/TR 22370:2020
ISO/TS 15338:2020
ISO/TS 19808:2020
PD CEN/TR 14245:2020
PD ISO/PAS 23678-2:2020
PD ISO/TR 22370:2020
PD ISO/TS 10993-19:2020
SAE AIR 1616B-2020
SAE AMS 4952G-2020
SAE AMS 6356J-2020
SAE ARP 5415B-2020
SAE AS1895E-2020
SAE AS81511/51A-2020
SAE J3105-1-2020
UL 2683 2020-02
UL 61010-2-032 2020-01
UL 9540 2020-02
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## VNMEP

Hello,
Please send these to my email address nuq1213@gmail.com.
Thank & Regards.

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ASME B16.39-2019
ASME V&V 10-2019
ASTM A 799/A 799M-10 (2020)
ASTM A 922-05 (2020)
ASTM C 125-20
ASTM C 242-20
ASTM C 581-20
ASTM D 1403-20
ASTM D 1784-20
ASTM D 2798-20
ASTM D 3262-20
ASTM D 4235-20
ASTM D 5058-12 (2020)
ASTM D 543-20
ASTM D 6391-11 (2020)
ASTM D 6851-20
ASTM D 7100-11 (2020)
ASTM D 7269/D 7269M-20
ASTM D 7475-20
ASTM D 8018-15 (2020)
ASTM D 8217-20
ASTM D 8292-20
ASTM E 144-14 (2020)
ASTM E 2201-13 (2020)
ASTM E 2677-20
ASTM E 3168-20
ASTM E 84-20
ASTM F 2232-14 (2020)
ASTM F 2503-20
ASTM F 3323-20
ASTM F 3408/F 3408M-20
ASTM F 3430-20
BS 6465-3:2020
BS EN 1502:2020
BS EN 2960:2020
BS EN 12953-5:2020
BS EN 13629:2020
BS EN 13922:2020
BS EN 15597-1:2020
BS EN 17092-6:2020
BS EN 17150-2019 (2020)
BS EN 17293:2020
BS EN 17333-1:2020
BS EN 17333-2:2020
BS EN 17333-3:2020
BS EN 17333-4:2020
BS EN 17333-5:2020
BS EN 17360:2020
BS EN 17361:2020
BS EN 17399:2020
BS EN 62841-4-1:2020
BS EN IEC 60098:2020
BS EN IEC 62941:2020
BS EN ISO 7096:2020
BS EN ISO 7526:2020
BS EN ISO 7787-2:2020
BS EN ISO 11357-2:2020
BS EN ISO 11925-2:2020
BS EN ISO 15098:2020
BS EN ISO 16526-3:2020
BS EN ISO 18526-2:2020
BS EN ISO 19111:2020
BS EN ISO 21178:2020
BS EN ISO 21904-1:2020
BS EN ISO 22367:2020
BS EN ISO 23153-1:2020
BS EN ISO 23386:2020
BS EN ISO 80000-8:2020
BS EN ISO/IEC 80079-34:2020
BS IEC 62003:2020
BS ISO 4548-5:2020
BS ISO 5480:2020
BS ISO 7296-2:2020
BS ISO 7313:2020
BS ISO 7524:2020
BS ISO 8820-13:2020
BS ISO 13041-2:2020
BS ISO 14649-17:2020
BS ISO 15077:2020
BS ISO 17927-1:2020
BS ISO 17927-2:2020
BS ISO 20794-2:2020
BS ISO 21388:2020
BS ISO 21910-1:2020
BS ISO 22526-2:2020
BS ISO 23572:2020
BS ISO 24409-1:2020
BS ISO 35102:2020
BS ISO/IEC 15963-1:2020
BS ISO/IEC 15963-2:2020
BS ISO/IEC 18046-2:2020
BS ISO/IEC 20547-3:2020
BS ISO/IEC 24779-5:2020
DIN 12473-1 2020-03
DIN 12554 2020-03
DIN 18013 2020-03
DIN 20127 2020-03
DIN 34811 2020-03
DIN 34813 2020-03
DIN 4000-83 2020-03
DIN 4003-83 2020-03
DIN 50002-1 2020-03
DIN 51769-12 2020-03
DIN 631 2020-03
DIN 65517 2020-03
DIN 68800-3 2020-03
DIN 85389 2020-03
DIN 86200 2020-03
DIN 86552 2020-03
IEC 60092-350-2020
IEC 60092-354-2020
IEC 60519-1-2020
IEC 60704-2-7-2020
IEC 60747-18-2-2020
IEC 60838-1-2020
IEC 61850-7-4-2020
IEC 61854-2020
IEC 62148-6-2020
IEC 62435-3-2020
IEC 62779-4-2020
IEC 62841-3-9-2020
IEC 62932-1-2020
IEC 62932-2-1-2020
IEC 62932-2-2-2020
IEC TR 61191-7-2020
IEC TR 63082-1-2020
IEC TR 63211-2-12-2020
IEC TS 63164-1-2020
IEEE Std 1838-2019
IEEE Std 2413-2019
IEEE Std 308-2020
ISO 6588-2:2020
ISO 7526:2020
ISO 8124-3:2020
ISO 11357-2:2020
ISO 15077:2020
ISO 21905:2020
ISO/IEC 23000-19:2020
ISO/IEC 23092-3:2020
ISO/IEC 23093-1:2020
ISO/TS 21054:2020
PD IEC TR 61000-4-40:2020
PD IEC TR 61191-7:2020
PD IEC TR 63239:2020
PD ISO/IEC TR 23188:2020
PD ISO/TR 9241-393:2020
PD ISO/TR 23482-1:2020
PD ISO/TS 19808:2020
PD ISO/TS 21256-1:2020
PIP PHSMV022-2020
PIP PHSMV025-2020
PIP PHSMV026-2020
SAE AIR 4160B-2020
SAE AS22759/81C-2020
SAE AS22759/82C-2020
SAE AS22759/91C-2020
SAE AS31061C-2020
SAE AS39029/22D-2020
SAE AS7928/13C-2020
SAE AS9638B-2020
SAE AS9947B-2020
SAE J2945-3-2020
UL 62841-4-1 2020-03
UL 970 2020-02
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## cequirosc

Hello,
Please send these to my email address cquirosc@gmail.com.
Thank & Regards.

----------


## popov_al

Hello!



new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/API RP 571-2020
AS 1289.4.2.1:2020
AS/NZS 2280:2020
AS/NZS 4610.1:2020
AS/NZS 4610.2:2020
AS/NZS 4610.3:2020
ASTM A 835/A 835M-10 (2020)
ASTM C 1293-20
ASTM C 1356-07 (2020)
ASTM C 637-20
ASTM C 861-93 (2020)
ASTM C 926-20
ASTM D 1456-86 (2020)
ASTM D 2014/D 2014M-20
ASTM D 2974-20
ASTM D 3335-85a (2020)
ASTM D 4511-11 (2020)
ASTM D 5171-15 (2020)
ASTM D 5787-20
ASTM D 6479-15 (2020)
ASTM D 7192-20
ASTM D 7396-14 (2020)
ASTM D 7559/D 7559M-09 (2020)
ASTM D 814-95 (2020)
ASTM D 8273-20
ASTM E 1053-20
ASTM E 1855-20
ASTM E 3093-20
ASTM E 329-20
ASTM F 1426-20
ASTM F 2191/F 2191M-13 (2020)e1
ASTM F 2974-20
ASTM F 3227/F 3227M-20
ASTM F 3394/F 3394M-20
ASTM F 949-20
ASTM G 166-00 (2020)
BS 148:2020
BS 6173:2020
BS 7903:2020
BS EN 6046:2020
BS EN 12312-15:2020
BS EN 14128:2020
BS EN 14624:2020
BS EN 15398:2020
BS EN 15742:2020
BS EN 16602-20:2020
BS EN 16603-50-12:2020
BS EN 16867:2020
BS EN 17099:2020
BS EN 17109:2020
BS EN 17213:2020
BS EN 50305:2020
BS EN 50306-2:2020
BS EN 50306-3:2020
BS EN 50306-4:2020
BS EN IEC 63171-6:2020
BS EN ISO 16624:2020
BS EN ISO 16972:2020
BS EN ISO 18526-1:2020
BS EN ISO 20321:2020
BS EN ISO 28399:2020
BS IEC SRD 62559-4:2020
BS ISO 556:2020
BS ISO 4992-1:2020
BS ISO 4992-2:2020
BS ISO 5725-4:2020
BS ISO 9021:2020
BS ISO 19959:2020
BS ISO 20616-2:2020
BS ISO 21713:2020
BS ISO 21896:2020
BS ISO 22190:2020
BS ISO 24497-1:2020
BS ISO 24497-2:2020
IEC 60601-2-31-2020
IEC 61547-2020
IEC TR 60076-26-2020
IEC TS 61200-102-2020
IEEE Std 115-2019
ISO 556:2020
ISO 3262-1:2020
ISO 4548-5:2020
ISO 4992-1:2020
ISO 4992-2:2020
ISO 5725-4:2020
ISO 5912:2020
ISO 6182-6:2020
ISO 7240-3:2020
ISO 7296-2:2020
ISO 7313:2020
ISO 8551:2020
ISO 8970:2020
ISO 9021:2020
ISO 11105:2020
ISO 12822:2020
ISO 13041-1:2020
ISO 13041-2:2020
ISO 13824:2020
ISO 14088:2020
ISO 14484:2020
ISO 14649-17:2020
ISO 16624:2020
ISO 16972:2020
ISO 17927-1:2020
ISO 17927-2:2020
ISO 18662-2:2020
ISO 18692-3:2020
ISO 19066-2:2020
ISO 19085-11:2020
ISO 19301:2020
ISO 19959:2020
ISO 20320:2020
ISO 20321:2020
ISO 20695:2020
ISO 21388:2020
ISO 21406:2020
ISO 21713:2020
ISO 21896:2020
ISO 22190:2020
ISO 22468:2020
ISO 22526-2:2020
ISO 22766:2020
ISO 22894:2020
ISO 23572:2020
ISO 24409-1:2020
ISO 24497-1:2020
ISO 24497-2:2020
ISO 24552:2020
ISO 28399:2020
ISO/IEC 15963-1:2020
ISO/IEC 15963-2:2020
ISO/IEC 18046-2:2020
ISO/IEC TS 20748-3:2020
ISO/IEC TS 33060:2020
ISO/TR 23932-2:2020
ISO/TS 10993-19:2020
ISO/TS 16785:2020
ISO/TS 16976-5:2020
ISO/TS 17225-9:2020
ISO/TS 17988:2020
ISO/TS 21256-1:2020
ISO/TS 21826:2020
MSS SP-93-2020
PAS 440:2020
PD CEN/TR 17469:2020
PD IEC TR 61292-3:2020
PD IEC TS 62196-3-1:2020
PD IEC TS 63208:2020
PD ISO/TR 6750-2:2020
PD ISO/TR 16475:2020
PD ISO/TS 16976-5:2020
PD ISO/TS 21826:2020
SAE ARP 6283/1-2020
SAE ARP 6283/2-2020
SAE AS3303B-2020
SAE AS5127/1D-2020
SAE AS6075B-2020
SAE AS95234A-2020
SAE J2719-2020
SAE MA 3512-2020
```


if need - write to e-mailSee More: new standards

----------


## Hasan Soner

Dear popov_al,

please send link to da sonerkaratuyun@hotmail.com

----------


## larawks

Hi Popov,
Can you upload ISO 20607:2019? Thanks

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
API St 650-2020
AS 13006:2020
AS 14448:2020
AS/NZS 1158.2:2020
ASTM A 372/A 372M-20
ASTM C 1247-20
ASTM C 1392-20
ASTM C 209-20
ASTM C 212-20
ASTM C 443-20
ASTM C 751-20
ASTM C 896-20
ASTM D 1929-20
ASTM D 2936-20
ASTM D 4310-20
ASTM D 5681-20
ASTM D 5887/D 5887M-20
ASTM D 6820-20
ASTM D 6866-20
ASTM D 6940/D 6940M-20
ASTM D 7181-20
ASTM D 7467-20
ASTM D 8218-20
ASTM D 8283-19
ASTM D 8308-20
ASTM D 975-20
ASTM E 2632/E 2632M-20
ASTM E 3134-20
ASTM E 3222-20
ASTM E 569/E 569M-20
ASTM F 2475-20
ASTM F 2828-20
ASTM F 3325-20
ASTM F 3415-20
ASTM F 3418-20
ASTM F 3425-20
BS EN 15611:2020
BS EN 16602-70-17:2020
BS EN 17272:2020
BS EN 50306-1:2020
BS EN IEC 60118-13:2020
BS EN IEC 60580:2020
BS EN IEC 60601-2-31:2020
BS EN IEC 60601-2-66:2020
BS EN IEC 60704-2-7:2020
BS EN IEC 60947-5-2:2020
BS EN IEC 61000-4-11:2020
BS EN IEC 61223-3-6:2020
BS EN IEC 63115-1:2020
BS EN IEC 80601-2-26:2020
BS EN IEC 80601-2-60:2020
BS EN IEC 80601-2-78:2020
BS EN ISO 5912:2020
BS EN ISO 8970:2020
BS EN ISO 11073-20701:2020
BS EN ISO 11105:2020
BS EN ISO 12822:2020
BS EN ISO 19064-2:2020
BS EN ISO 19066-2:2020
BS EN ISO 20088-2:2020
BS IEC 61000-4-36:2020
BS ISO 506:2020
BS ISO 7211-6:2020
BS ISO 8548-2:2020
BS ISO 13041-1:2020
BS ISO 19363:2020
BS ISO 19626-1:2020
BS ISO 21455:2020
BS ISO 21712:2020
BS ISO 22390:2020
BS ISO 22764:2020
BS ISO 37160:2020
CSA/ANSI HGV 4.1:20
CSA/ANSI HGV 4.9:20
IEC 61000-4-11-2020
IEC TS 63208-2020
IEEE Std 802.3cm-2020
ISO 289-2:2020
ISO 506:2020
ISO 3506-1:2020
ISO 7211-6:2020
ISO 8222:2020
ISO 8548-2:2020
ISO 8659:2020
ISO 10360-5:2020
ISO 11553-1:2020
ISO 11638:2020
ISO 11960:2020
ISO 14907-1:2020
ISO 16610-29:2020
ISO 17543-1:2020
ISO 19064-2:2020
ISO 19363:2020
ISO 20616-2:2020
ISO 21111-4:2020
ISO 21455:2020
ISO 21712:2020
ISO 22390:2020
ISO 22598:2020
ISO 23386:2020
ISO 35102:2020
ISO/ASTM 52628:2020
ISO/ASTM 52915:2020
ISO/IEC 14543-3-10:2020
ISO/IEC 30193:2020
ISO/IEC/IEEE 8802-1AR:2020
ISO/IEC TR 24772-2:2020
ISO/IEEE 11073-20701:2020
ISO/TR 8124-9:2020
ISO/TR 9241-393:2020
ISO/TR 16475:2020
ISO/TS 05660-5:2020
ISO/TS 11308:2020
ISO/TS 20048-1:2020
ISO/TS 21237:2020
IWA 31:2020
PD CEN/TR 16192:2020
PD CEN/TS 16702-2:2020
PD CLC/TR 50173-99-2:2020
PD CLC/TR 50174-99-2:2020
PD IEC TR 60076-26:2020
PD IEC TS 61200-102:2020
PD ISO/IEC TR 24772-2:2020
PD ISO/TS 17225-9:2020
PD ISO/TS 19082:2020
PD ISO/TS 21237:2020
SAE AIR 1093B-2020
SAE AIR 4738B-2020
SAE AMS 4899E-2020
SAE AMS 4921P-2020
SAE AMS 4943L-2020
SAE AMS 4945H-2020
SAE AMS 4955J-2020
SAE AMS 4956H-2020
SAE AMS 5769G-2020
SAE AMS 5790E-2020
SAE AMS-STD-2154D-2020
SAE ARP 490G-2020
SAE AS1033G-2020
SAE AS1035G-2020
SAE AS1037H-2020
SAE AS1576F-2020
SAE AS3651A-2020
SAE AS3653A-2020
SAE AS3661-2020
SAE AS5160B-2020
SAE AS5176D-2020
SAE AS81714/69B-2020
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## tejesh77

Hello popov_al

Please let me know how I can get standards' archives. My mail id is t_thakker@yaoo.com

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/AAMI MP80601-2-49:2020
AS 1289.3.6.3:2020
AS 2809.1:2020
AS 2809.2:2020
AS 2890.5:2020
AS 3862:2020
ASTM B 312-20
ASTM C 1274-12 (2020)
ASTM D 4767-11 (2020)
ASTM E 2012-06 (2020)
ASTM E 2503-13 (2020)
ASTM E 3068-20
ASTM F 1323-14 (2020)
ASTM F 2200-20
BS EN 1390:2020
BS EN 12735-1:2020
BS EN 50119:2020
BS EN 50600-4-7:2020
BS EN IEC 60086-6:2020
BS EN IEC 63005-2:2020
BS EN IEC/IEEE 82079-1:2020
BS EN ISO 3262-1:2020
BS EN ISO 17268:2020
BS EN ISO 17409:2020
BS EN ISO 20695:2020
BS ISO 2426-1:2020
BS ISO 6588-2:2020
BS ISO 6621-2:2020
BS ISO 10018:2020
BS ISO 10896-1:2020
BS ISO 11638:2020
BS ISO 14687-2019
BS ISO 16063-34-2019
BS ISO 17543-1:2020
BS ISO 18692-3:2020
BS ISO 19414:2020
BS ISO 22078:2020
BS ISO 22389-2:2020
BS ISO 22468:2020
BS ISO 22766:2020
BS ISO/IEC 18038:2020
IEC 60034-2-3-2020
IEC 60079-29-1-2020
IEC 60115-1-2020
IEC 60335-2-118-2020
IEC 60667-3-1-2020
IEC 61000-4-36-2020
IEC 61156-5-2020
IEC 61156-6-2020
IEC 61788-4-2020
IEC 61788-7-2020
IEC 62024-2-2020
IEC 62446-2-2020
IEC 62610-6-2020
IEC 62788-6-2-2020
IEC 62852-2020
IEC 62960-2020
IEC 63056-2020
IEC 63172-2020
IEC TR 61292-3-2020
IEC TR 63079-2020
IEEE Std 1679-2020
IEEE Std 1680.1a-2020
IEEE Std C57.12.60-2020
ISO 660:2020
ISO 2426-1:2020
ISO 2426-2:2020
ISO 3506-2:2020
ISO 6182-7:2020
ISO 10018:2020
ISO 10896-1:2020
ISO 14063:2020
ISO 15083:2020
ISO 16122-5:2020
ISO 16165:2020
ISO 17131:2020
ISO 19626-1:2020
ISO 22389-2:2020
ISO 37160:2020
ISO/IEC 19566-4:2020
PD CEN/TR 01591-2:2020
PD CEN/TR 17401:2020
PD CEN/TS 13149-7:2020
PD CEN/TS 13388:2020
PD CEN/TS 16702-1:2020
PD CEN/TS 17434:2020
PD ISO/IEC TS 20748-3:2020
PD ISO/TS 11308:2020
SAE AS1034G-2020
SAE AS1424H-2020
SAE AS3490A-2020
SAE AS3654A-2020
SAE AS5167B-2020
SAE AS5393A-2020
SAE AS5419A-2020
SAE AS6103B-2020
SAE AS6105B-2020
SAE AS7468C-2020
SAE J3197-2020
UL 1426 2020-02
UL 1655 2020-03
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## tino_onit

Hi popov_al,
Please provide me with EN 12390 2019 edition. I need Part 2, 3 & 7.

Thanks,
Michael

----------


## popov_al

> Hi popov_al,
> Please provide me with EN 12390 2019 edition. I need Part 2, 3 & 7.
> 
> Thanks,
> Michael



Hello!

read **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and free download

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/ISEA Z87.1-2020
ASTM A 480/A 480M-20
ASTM B 683-20
ASTM C 119-20
ASTM D 3874-20
ASTM E 2336-20
ASTM F 2968/F 2968M-20a
BS EN 407:2020
BS EN 840-1:2020
BS EN 840-2:2020
BS EN 840-3:2020
BS EN 840-4:2020
BS EN 840-5:2020
BS EN 840-6:2020
BS EN 1097-2:2020
BS EN 15227:2020
BS EN 16475-1:2020
BS EN 16475-6:2020
BS EN 17232:2020
BS EN IEC 61293:2020
BS EN IEC 61854:2020
BS EN IEC 62282-3-100:2020
BS EN IEC 62282-8-101:2020
BS EN IEC 62368-3:2020
BS EN IEC 62932-1:2020
BS EN IEC 62932-2-1:2020
BS EN ISO 8222:2020
BS EN ISO 8637-1:2020
BS EN ISO 10360-5:2020
BS EN ISO 14063:2020
BS EN ISO 14088:2020
BS EN ISO 17131:2020
BS EN ISO 19085-11:2020
BS EN ISO 20320:2020
BS IEC 60050-741:2020
BS ISO 2426-2:2020
BS ISO 3506-6:2020
BS ISO 7078:2020
BS ISO 10770-3:2020
BS ISO 11050:2020
BS ISO 11687-3:2020
BS ISO 12130-2:2020
BS ISO 12130-3:2020
BS ISO 16165:2020
BS ISO 19880-1:2020
BS ISO 19993:2020
BS ISO 20524-1:2020
BS ISO 20771:2020
BS ISO 22195-1:2020
BS ISO 22553-11:2020
BS ISO 22576:2020
BS ISO 22688:2020
BS ISO 22915-15:2020
BS ISO 23088:2020
BS ISO 23305:2020
BS ISO 23919:2020
BS ISO 29383:2020
BS ISO 39002:2020
BS ISO 52031:2020
CSA B72:20
IEC 60282-1-2020
IEC 60352-3-2020
IEC 60401-1-2020
IEC 60667-1-2020
IEC 60730-1-2020
IEC 60947-3-2020
IEC 60974-10-2020
IEC 62841-2-3-2020
IEC 63171-1-2020
IEC TR 62998-2-2020
IEC TS 62607-5-3-2020
ISO/IEC 18038:2020
NACE SP21431-2020
PD CEN/TR 17491:2020
PD CEN/TS 15130:2020
PD CEN/TS 17413:2020
PD CEN/TS 17441:2020
PD IEC TR 62653:2020
PD IEC TR 62998-2:2020
PD IEC TR 63141:2020
PD IEC TS 62607-5-3:2020
PD IEC TS 63134:2020
PD ISO/IEC TR 29110-3-1:2020
PD ISO/IEC TS 33060:2020
PD ISO IWA 31:2020
PD ISO/TR 18228-1:2020
PD ISO/TS 5660-5:2020
PD ISO/TS 15638-4:2020
PD ISO/TS 16785:2020
PD ISO/TS 17988:2020
PIP RESP003H-2020
PIP RESP003S-2020
PIP RESP004-2020
SAE AIR 6808-2020
SAE ARP 1061B-2020
SAE ARP 175A-2020
SAE ARP 419B-2020
SAE ARP 426B-2020
SAE ARP 6001B-2020
SAE ARP 6905-2020
SAE AS1036J-2020
SAE AS3109B-2020
SAE AS3113B-2020
SAE AS3652A-2020
SAE AS3659A-2020
SAE AS3662-2020
SAE AS5168C-2020
SAE AS6102B-2020
SAE AS6230A-2020
SAE AS9786B-2020
SAE J3119-2020
UL 1004-10 2020-02
UL 203 2020-03
UL 2267 2020-03
UL 2580 2020-04
UL 2900-2-3 2020-01
UL 448 2020-03
UL 854 2020-01
UL 92 2020-03
UL 921 2020-01
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## nautel

Dear Mr. Popov,

Please help to share link with IEC standard. My email is nautel2000@gmail.com

Thank you.

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 225-2020
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 84-2020
ASHRAE Guideline 12-2020
AS 2341.12-2020
AS 2341.18-2020
AS 2341.3-2020
AS 2676.1-2020
AS 2676.2-2020
AS 4399-2020
ASME B89.4.21.1-2020
ASTM A 615/A 615M-20
ASTM B 1013-20
ASTM B 169/B 169M-20
ASTM B 283/B 283M-20
ASTM B 42-20
ASTM B 494/B 494M-08 (2020)
ASTM B 685-20
ASTM B 747-20
ASTM B 799-95 (2020)
ASTM C 1055-20
ASTM C 1695-20
ASTM D 1204-14 (2020)
ASTM D 2234-D 2234M-20
ASTM D 3448-10 (2020)
ASTM D 3913-03 (2020)e1
ASTM D 4734-20
ASTM D 4907-10 (2020)
ASTM D 5266-13 (2020)
ASTM D 6658-08 (2020)
ASTM D 7476-08 (2020)
ASTM E 108-20a
ASTM E 2235-04 (2020)
ASTM E 3068-20
ASTM E 3112/E 3112M-20
ASTM F 1750-16 (2020)
ASTM F 24-20
ASTM F 2889-11 (2020)
BS 8414-1:2020
BS 8414-2:2020
BS EN 927-11:2020
BS EN 927-7:2020
BS EN 1335-1:2020
BS EN 13146-9:2020
BS EN 16602-10-09:2020
BS EN 16767:2020
BS EN 50090-5-2:2020
BS EN IEC 60601-2-83:2020
BS EN ISO 03506-2:2020
BS EN ISO 07010:2020
BS EN ISO 08659:2020
BS EN ISO 15083:2020
BS EN ISO 15384:2020
BS EN ISO 21597-1:2020
BS EN ISO 25197:2020
BS ISO 11452-4:2020
BS ISO 14813-5:2020
BS ISO 17572-4:2020
BS ISO 20819-1:2020
BS ISO 22403:2020
BS ISO 23354:2020
BS ISO/IEC 27009:2020
CSA A123.21:20
CSA ANSI LNG 4.4:20
CSA C22.2 No. 0:20
CSA C22.2 No. 250.13:20
CSA C22.2 No. 250.4:20
CSA C22.2 No. 284.1:20
IEC 61189-5-504-2020
IEC 61400-6-2020
IEC 62788-1-7-2020
IEC 63129-2020
IEC TR 63179-1-2020
IEC TS 62607-2-4-2020
IEC TS 63134-2020
IEEE Std 1484.12.3-2020
IEEE Std 1547a-2020
IEEE Std 1589-2020
IEEE Std 2778-2020
IEEE Std 628-2020
ISO 787-19:2020
ISO 4254-6:2020
ISO 8502-6:2020
ISO/TR 24971:2020
ISO/TS 20498-3:2020
PAS 4444:2020
PD CEN/TS 17455:2020
PD IEC TR 60919-1:2020
PD IEC TS 62607-8-1:2020
PD IEC TS 62686-1:2020
PD ISO/TR 23629-1:2020
PD ISO/TR 27957:2020
PIP RECE002-2020
PIP RESP003V-2020
SAE AIR 1326A-2020
SAE AMS 1530C-2020
SAE AMS 1625C-2020
SAE AMS 3060B-2020
SAE AMS 4336B-2020
SAE ARP 1328D-2020
SAE ARP 1400B-2020
SAE ARP 4176A-2020
SAE ARP 6229-2020
SAE ARP 8996-2020
SAE AS1038H-2020
SAE AS1182D-2020
SAE AS1472B-2020
SAE AS3110B-2020
SAE AS3308B-2020
SAE AS3319F-2020
SAE AS3658B-2020
SAE AS5394A-2020
SAE AS6104B-2020
SAE AS9785B-2020
SAE AS9790B-2020
SAE J151-2020
SAE J175-2020
SAE J1994-2020
SAE J2891-2020
SAE J578-2020
UL 4600 2020-04
UL 60079-15 2020-04
UL 61058-2-5 2020-03
UL 61058-2-6 2020-03
UL 998 2020-04
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ACI 304.4R-20
ACI 533.1R-20
API RP 1182-2020
API RP 80-2020
API St 599-2020
ASME A112.19.7-2020
ASME B107.17-2020
ASTM B 105-05 (2020)
ASTM B 170-99 (2020)
ASTM B 360-20
ASTM B 455/B 455M-20
ASTM B 662/B 662M-20
ASTM B 710-20
ASTM B 777-15 (2020)
ASTM C 1086-20
ASTM C 631-09 (2020)
ASTM D 1922-15 (2020)
ASTM D 2732-14 (2020)
ASTM D 3698-04 (2020)
ASTM D 4175-20
ASTM D 4755-95 (2020)
ASTM D 4921-20
ASTM D 5354-95 (2020)
ASTM D 6715-13 (2020)
ASTM D 7518-20
ASTM E 1234-12 (2020)
ASTM E 2336-20
ASTM E 3086-20
ASTM E 336-20
ASTM F 2030-11 (2020)
ASTM F 2465/F 2465M-20
ASTM F 3045-20
ASTM F 311-08 (2020)
ASTM F 631-15 (2020)
BS 7499:2020
BS 7984-3:2020
BS 8521-2:2020
BS 8603:2020
BS 9992:2020
BS 10800:2020
BS EN 1817:2020
BS EN 10372:2020
BS EN 12199:2020
BS EN 13230-6:2020
BS EN 17187:2020
BS EN 17255-2:2020
BS EN 17362:2020
BS EN 45554:2020
BS EN 45557:2020
BS EN 50090-5-1:2020
BS EN IEC 60404-7:2020
BS EN ISO 7369:2020
BS EN ISO 14935:2020
BS EN ISO 20932-1:2020
BS IEC 62906-5-6:2020
BS ISO 10968:2020
BS ISO 12128:2020
BS ISO 12891-2:2020
BS ISO 17278:2020
BS ISO 18669-2:2020
BS ISO 18754:2020
BS ISO 19283:2020
BS ISO 21202:2020
BS ISO 21915-1:2020
BS ISO 22195-2:2020
BS ISO 22888:2020
BS ISO 24527:2020
BS ISO/IEC 21823-2:2020
CAN/CSA Z902:20
CSA B625:20
CSA C22.2 No. 104:20
CSA C22.2 No. 30:20
CSA C392:20
CSA Z317.12:20
IEC 60034-5-2020
IEC 60947-1-2020
IEC 61439-1-2020
IEEE Std 1276-2020
IEEE Std 1653.2-2020
IEEE Std 2790-2020
IEEE Std 389-2020
ISO 3506-6:2020
ISO 3657:2020
ISO 7078:2020
ISO 7369:2020
ISO 7886-2:2020
ISO 10770-3:2020
ISO 11050:2020
ISO 11452-4:2020
ISO 11687-3:2020
ISO 12480-3:2020
ISO 12999-1:2020
ISO 14935:2020
ISO 17511:2020
ISO 17572-4:2020
ISO 18669-2:2020
ISO 19283:2020
ISO 19993:2020
ISO 20257-1:2020
ISO 20430:2020
ISO 20771:2020
ISO 20819-1:2020
ISO 20901:2020
ISO 20911:2020
ISO 20912:2020
ISO 21202:2020
ISO 21597-1:2020
ISO 22195-1:2020
ISO 22403:2020
ISO 22483:2020
ISO 22553-11:2020
ISO 22576:2020
ISO 22688:2020
ISO 22915-15:2020
ISO 23305:2020
ISO 23354:2020
ISO 23919:2020
ISO 25197:2020
ISO 26723:2020
ISO 29383:2020
ISO 39002:2020
ISO 52031:2020
ISO/ASTM 52903-1:2020
ISO/IEC 23001-10:2020
ISO/IEC 27009:2020
ISO/IEC Guide 76:2020
ISO/IEC TS 17021-12:2020
ISO/TR 18228-1:2020
ISO/TR 22814:2020
ISO/TR 23629-1:2020
ISO/TR 23845:2020
ISO/TR 27957:2020
ISO/TS 14521:2020
PD CEN/TR 17465:2020
PD CEN/TS 16614-3:2020
PD CEN/TS 16614-4:2020
PD CEN/TS 17400:2020
PD CEN/TS 17402:2020
PD IEC TR 62131-7:2020
PD IEC TR 63179-1:2020
PD IEC TS 62607-2-4:2020
PD IEC TS 63144-1:2020
PD ISO/IEC TS 17021-12:2020
PD ISO/TR 18942:2020
PD ISO/TR 21624:2020
PD ISO/TS 21412:2020
SAE AMS 1531D-2020
SAE AMS 1626C-2020
SAE AMS 3212R-2020
SAE AMS 5902D-2020
SAE AMS 5912C-2020
SAE AMS 6385L-2020
SAE AS22759/187C-2020
SAE AS5767B-2020
SAE AS5791B-2020
SAE AS5792D-2020
SAE AS5793B-2020
SAE AS6483-2020
SAE AS8002B-2020
SAE AS9783B-2020
SAE AS9784B-2020
SAE AS9918B-2020
SAE J192-2020
UL 2809 2020-03
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## amshamadhes

Could u please send the full archive to madhes.sss@gmail.com , thanks

See More: new standards

----------


## libijahans

Dear Mr. Popov,

Could you please send me link with your standards. My email is calijahans@yahoo.com

Thank you!!!

----------


## lotus888

> Hello!
> 
> new standards (last week)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> AS 4632-2020
> ...



would you like to send mail:fengchuntao1971888@gmail.com

----------


## 1kfuong

Plz send me with link

Mail: 1kfuong@gmail.com

----------


## popov_al

hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ACI 515.3R-20
ACI 533.5R-20
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 146-2020
API RP 1637-2020
API St 20H-2020
AS 3580.19:2020
AS 4067:2012 (2020)
AS NZS 3800:2020
ASTM A 484/A 484M-20a
ASTM B 151/B 151M-20
ASTM B 21-B 21M-20
ASTM B 369/B 369M-20
ASTM B 464/B 464M-15 (2020)
ASTM B 683-20
ASTM B 719-20
ASTM B 798-95 (2020)
ASTM C 119-20
ASTM C 767-20
ASTM D 2111-10 (2020)
ASTM D 2988-96 (2020)
ASTM D 3741-00 (2020)
ASTM D 4663-20
ASTM D 4767-11 (2020)
ASTM D 5248-04 (2020)
ASTM D 6017-97 (2020)e1
ASTM D 6716-08 (2020)
ASTM E 1235-12 (2020)
ASTM E 2614-15 (2020)e1
ASTM E 3090/E 3090M-20
ASTM E 799-03 (2020)e1
ASTM F 2225-15 (2020)
ASTM F 2656/F 2656M-20
ASTM F 307-13 (2020)
ASTM F 331-13 (2020)
BS EN 1517:2020
BS EN 1816:2020
BS EN 13381-10:2020
BS EN 17389:2020
BS EN 50131-13:2020
BS EN 50212:2020
BS EN 60436:2020
BS EN IEC 60034-2-3:2020
BS EN IEC 60730-2-11:2020
BS EN IEC 60730-2-7:2020
BS EN IEC 61163-2:2020
BS EN IEC 61643-331:2020
BS EN IEC 62148-6:2020
BS EN IEC 62788-5-1:2020
BS EN IEC 62788-6-2:2020
BS EN IEC 62960:2020
BS EN IEC 62984-1:2020
BS EN IEC 62984-2:2020
BS EN ISO 00787-19:2020
BS EN ISO 03657:2020
BS EN ISO 20257-1:2020
BS IEC 62566-2:2020
BS ISO 289-2:2020
BS ISO 2453:2020
BS ISO 3547-5:2020
BS ISO 3547-6:2020
BS ISO 3547-7:2020
BS ISO 8791-5:2020
BS ISO 12749-1:2020
BS ISO 16217:2020
BS ISO 16404:2020
BS ISO 17115:2020
BS ISO 21262:2020
BS ISO 22553-12:2020
BS ISO 26723:2020
BS ISO 30300:2020
BS ISO/IEC 10779:2020
CISPR TR 16-4-4-2020
IAPMO IGC 345-2020
IAPMO IGC 352-2020
IEC 60282-4-2020
IEC 60317-0-4-2020
IEC 60565-1-2020
IEC 60721-3-0-2020
IEC 60895-2020
IEC 61076-8-102-2020
IEC 61643-12-2020
IEC 61960-4-2020
IEC 62020-1-2020
IEC 62769-103-1-2020
IEC 62933-5-2-2020
IEC 62984-3-2020
IEC 63093-1-2020
IEC 63093-9-2020
IEC 63132-1-2020
IEC 63132-2-2020
IEC 63155-2020
IEC TR 60919-2-2020
IEC TS 62607-8-1-2020
IEC TS 63144-1-2020
IEEE Std 11073-10407-2020
IEEE Std 1248-2020
IEEE Std 16-2020
IEEE Std 3001.4-2020
IEEE Std 7010-2020
IEEE Std C37.20.1a-2020
ISO 2453:2020
ISO 3547-6:2020
ISO 3547-7:2020
ISO 4497:2020
ISO 7886-3:2020
ISO 10968:2020
ISO 11277:2020
ISO 12891-2:2020
ISO 17115:2020
ISO 17278:2020
ISO 18754:2020
ISO 20566:2020
ISO/IEC 60559:2020 (IEEE Std 754)
PD CEN/TR 17475:2020
PD CEN/TS 16931-3-4:2020
PD CEN/TS 16931-7:2020
PD CEN/TS 17457:2020
PD IEC TR 62396-8:2020
PD IEC TR 63212:2020
PD IEC TS 63107:2020
PD ISO/IEC TR 23613:2020
PD ISO/TR 23845:2020
PD ISO/TS 07637-4:2020
PD ISO/TS 22082:2020
SAE AIR 1418B-2020
SAE AIR 1529B-2020
SAE AIR 1698B-2020
SAE AIR 5615A-2020
SAE AMS 2433D-2020
SAE AMS 2767A-2020
SAE AMS 3226J-2020
SAE AMS 4087J-2020
SAE AMS 4325A-2020
SAE AMS 5036J-2020
SAE AMS 5616N-2020
SAE AMS 5743K-2020
SAE AMS 5745G-2020
SAE AMS 7881B-2020
SAE ARP 292D-2020
SAE ARP 4048-2020
SAE ARP 599D-2020
SAE ARP 6217-2020
SAE AS25520/5A-2020
SAE AS3220B-2020
SAE AS5801B-2020
SAE AS5803B-2020
SAE AS5805B-2020
SAE AS5807C-2020
SAE AS5809B-2020
SAE AS5868D-2020
SAE AS5970D-2020
SAE AS5974F-2020
SAE J2805-2020
SAE J310-2020
SAE J3178-2020
SAE J3216-2020
SAE J3300-2020
SAE J583-2020
UL 10010-12 2020-01
UL 199 2020-04
UL 510 2020-04
UL 510A 2020-04
UL 61730-1 2020-04
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## aalali86

Hello

can you please send the whole archive to my email: aalali86@yahoo.com

----------


## Domibao

> hello!
> 
> new standards (last week)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ACI 515.3R-20
> ...



Hello Popov,

Could you please send to domibao@gmail.com

Thank you

----------


## Ukrit

Dear popov_al

Could you please to share EEMUA 241 - 2019
My E-mail >>       mr.ukrit.ch@gmail.com 

Thank you in advance
Best regards
Ukrit

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ACI 549.4R-20
ANSI/API RP 13M-6-2020
AS/NZS 1335:2020
AS/NZS 3545:2020
ASTM A 555/A 555M-20
ASTM B 19-20
ASTM B 512-20
ASTM B 823-20
ASTM B 88M-20
ASTM C 1157/C 1157M-20
ASTM C 1422/C 1422M-20
ASTM C 185-20
ASTM C 419-20
ASTM C 482-20
ASTM C 648-20
ASTM D 1203-20
ASTM D 2339-20
ASTM D 3878-20a
ASTM D 4651-14 (2020)
ASTM D 5086-20
ASTM D 971-20
ASTM E 104-20
ASTM E 1131-20
ASTM E 1953-20
ASTM E 3219-20
ASTM E 759/E 759M-92 (2020)
ASTM E 761/E 761M-92 (2020)
ASTM F 1091-20
ASTM F 1537-20
ASTM F 2312-11 (2020)
ASTM F 2561-20
ASTM F 310-07 (2020)
ASTM F 879-15 (2020)
ASTM F 961-20
AWS A4.5M/A4.5-2020
BS 5489-1:2020
BS EN 131-4:2020
BS EN 455-1:2020
BS EN 1569:2020
BS EN 1794-2:2020
BS EN 7010:2020
BS EN 12697-28:2020
BS EN 13150:2020
BS EN 16475-4:2020
BS EN 17323:2020
BS EN 17324:2020
BS EN 61482-2:2020
BS EN IEC 60695-1-12:2020
BS EN IEC 60704-2-8:2020
BS EN IEC 60730-2-8:2020
BS EN IEC 61108-5:2020
BS EN IEC 62282-8-102:2020
BS EN IEC 62446-2:2020
BS EN IEC 63057:2020
BS EN IEC 63172:2020
BS EN ISO 1833-28:2020
BS EN ISO 4497:2020
BS EN ISO 6887-5:2020
BS EN ISO 8502-6:2020
BS EN ISO 11737-2:2020
BS EN ISO 13517:2020
BS EN ISO 15473:2020
BS EN ISO 19226:2020
BS EN ISO 21285:2020
BS EN ISO 21286:2020
BS IEC 61196-1-119:2020
BS ISO 2137:2020
BS ISO 2551:2020
BS ISO 9110-1:2020
BS ISO 9110-2:2020
BS ISO 9241-394:2020
BS ISO 10726:2020
BS ISO 15202-2:2020
BS ISO 16900-14:2020
BS ISO 16900-7:2020
BS ISO 20978:2020
BS ISO 22449-2:2020
BS ISO 22553-7:2020
BS ISO 22553-9:2020
BS ISO 23309:2020
BS ISO 23458:2020
BS ISO 26842-2:2020
IEC 60045-1-2020
IEC 61010-2-040-2020
IEC 61226-2020
IEC 61968-1-2020
IEC 62047-37-2020
IEC 62149-11-2020
IEC 62384-2020
IEC 62769-103-4-2020
IEC 62868-1-2020
IEC 62938-2020
IEC 63132-4-2020
IEC TR 62396-8-2020
IEC TR 62653-2020
IEC TS 63107-2020
IEEE Std 1406-2020
IEEE Std 2791-2020
ISO 3376:2020
ISO 8791-5:2020
ISO 12128:2020
ISO 15202-2:2020
ISO 16404:2020
ISO 16900-7:2020
ISO 21850-1:2020
ISO 22195-2:2020
ISO 22553-7:2020
ISO 22888:2020
ISO 29001:2020
ISO/TR 21624:2020
ISO/TR 22930-2:2020
ISO/TR 27921:2020
ISO/TS 21412:2020
ISO/TS 22082:2020
PD CEN ISO/TR 22100-4:2020
PD CEN/TS 16157-9:2020
PD IEC TR 62629-51-1:2020
PD IEC TS 62600-3:2020
PD ISO/IEC TR 30166:2020
PD ISO/TR 22696:2020
PD ISO/TR 22930-1:2020
PD ISO/TR 22930-2:2020
PD ISO/TR 23244:2020
PD ISO/TS 14521:2020
SAE AMS 2300M-2020
SAE AMS 2304C-2020
SAE AMS 5518N-2020
SAE AMS 5764F-2020
SAE AMS 6345E-2020
SAE AMS 6350P-2020
SAE AMS 6437K-2020
SAE AMS 7018-2020
SAE ARP 780C-2020
SAE AS22759/50A-2020
SAE AS25520/7-2020
SAE AS3581A-2020
SAE AS5174F-2020
SAE AS5804C-2020
SAE AS5808D-2020
SAE AS5869G-2020
SAE AS5975D-2020
SAE AS5977C-2020
SAE AS5979C-2020
SAE J2711-2020
SAE J2773-2020
UL 1090 2020-05
UL 1431 2020-04
UL 1447 2020-05
UL 83 2020-04
UL 8750 2020-04
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## chemist_tma

kindly, I need the standard ISO 22468:2020
my mail is chemist.tm@gmail.com
thanks

----------


## safetypartha

Dear Bros,
I have never see any body getting the standards.
We are go on sharing email ids. to this brother.
Hope he may share with kindness.

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ACI 546.4R-20
ASSE Std 1014-2020
ASSE Std 1020-2020
ASTM A 1061/A 1061M-20
ASTM A 487/A 487M-20
ASTM A 612/A 612M-20
ASTM A 668/A 668M-20a
ASTM A 800/A 800M-20
ASTM B 329-20
ASTM B 592-20
ASTM B 922-20
ASTM C 1170/C 1170M-20
ASTM C 150/C 150M-20
ASTM C 1827-20
ASTM C 1898-20
ASTM C 472-20
ASTM C 639-15 (2020)
ASTM D 1122-20
ASTM D 2880-20
ASTM D 5191-20
ASTM D 7115-20
ASTM D 8165-20
ASTM E 1121-15 (2020)e1
ASTM E 1993/E 1993M-98 (2020)
ASTM E 2816-20
ASTM E 3230-20
ASTM E 937/E 937M-93 (2020)
ASTM F 1396-93 (2020)
ASTM F 2009-20
ASTM F 256-05 (2020)
ASTM F 3168-20
ASTM F 837M-20
ASTM G 47-20
BS 6037-2:2020
BS 8000-3:2020
BS 8680:2020
BS 10008-1:2020
BS 10008-2:2020
BS 10176:2020
BS EN 12404:2020
BS EN 17326:2020
BS EN 17406:2020
BS EN 62552-1:2020
BS EN 62552-2:2020
BS EN 62552-3:2020
BS EN IEC 61788-4:2020
BS EN IEC 61788-7:2020
BS EN IEC 62610-6:2020
BS EN IEC 63093-3:2020
BS EN ISO 3376:2020
BS EN ISO 4254-6:2020
BS EN ISO 7886-2:2020
BS EN ISO 9455-3:2020
BS EN ISO 18763:2020
BS EN ISO 19396-1:2020
BS EN ISO 19396-2:2020
BS EN ISO 19403-1:2020
BS EN ISO 19403-2:2020
BS EN ISO 19403-3:2020
BS EN ISO 19403-4:2020
BS EN ISO 19403-5:2020
BS EN ISO 19403-6:2020
BS EN ISO 19403-7:2020
BS EN ISO 21850-1:2020
BS EN ISO/IEC 29134:2020
BS ISO 4225:2020
BS ISO 13185-4:2020
BS ISO 16134:2020
BS ISO 20901:2020
BS ISO 22098:2020
BS ISO 22524:2020
BS ISO 26842-1:2020
BS ISO/IEC 15944-12:2020
BS ISO/IEC 60559:2020
DIN 18251 2020-04
DIN 19648-1 2020-04
DIN 19648-2 2020-04
DIN 28125-1 2020-04
DIN 28125-4 2020-04
DIN 32877-1 2020-04
DIN 45682 2020-04
DIN 51777 2020-04
DIN 58189 2020-04
DIN 58909-1 2020-04
DIN 58909-2 2020-04
DIN 762-1 2020-04
DIN 8013 2020-04
DIN 83100-4 2020-04
DIN 86259 2020-04
IEC 60667-2-2020
IEC 60840-2020
IEC 61196-1-119-2020
IEC 61643-341-2020
IEC 61969-1-2020
IEC 62056-8-8-2020
IEC 62351-8-2020
IEC 62496-4-214-2020
IEC 62769-109-1-2020
IEC 62906-5-6-2020
IEC 63132-3-2020
IEC 63260-2020 (IEEE Std 1082)
IEC TR 62131-7-2020
IEC TS 62600-3-2020
IEEE Std C37.20.2a-2020
ISO 3547-5:2020
ISO 6887-5:2020
ISO 7539-10:2020
ISO 9241-394:2020
ISO 12749-1:2020
ISO 13517:2020
ISO 13680:2020
ISO 16217:2020
ISO 16900-14:2020
ISO 20049-1:2020
ISO 21915-1:2020
ISO 21915-2:2020
ISO 21915-3:2020
ISO 22553-12:2020
ISO 22553-9:2020
ISO 24527:2020
ISO 30300:2020
ISO/IEC 10779:2020
ISO/IEC TR 23613:2020
ISO/IEC TR 29110-3-1:2020
ISO/TR 22930-1:2020
ISO/TR 23244:2020
ISO/TS 7637-4:2020
PD CEN/TS 16157-8:2020
PD ISO/IEC TR 24772-3:2020
PD ISO/IEC TR 30164:2020
PD ISO/TR 10134:2020
PD ISO/TR 20051:2020
PD ISO/TR 27921:2020
PD ISO/TS 14092:2020
SAE AMS 2301L-2020
SAE AMS 2417K-2020
SAE AMS 2546A-2020
SAE AMS 2774F-2020
SAE AMS 3347D-2020
SAE AMS 5678G-2020
SAE ARP 5448-5B-2020
SAE AS1040G-2020
SAE AS3208A-2020
SAE AS4059F-2020
SAE AS5684B-2020
SAE AS5806B-2020
SAE AS5972H-2020
SAE AS5978C-2020
SAE AS6106B-2020
SAE AS6322A-2020
SAE AS8044A-2020
SAE GEIA-STD-0009A-2020
SAE J1814-2020
SAE J2263-2020
SAE J2467-2020
SAE J2793-2020
SAE J3152-2020
SAE J3300-2-2020
SAE J392-2020
SAE J533-2020
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!



new standards (last week)




```
API MPMS 8.4 2020
API Spec 5DP-2020
API St 6FA-2020
ASSE Std 1069-2020
ASTM A 1056-20
ASTM A 143/A 143M-07 (2020)
ASTM A 537/A 537M-20
ASTM A 653/A 653M-20
ASTM A 742/A 742M-20
ASTM B 43-20
ASTM B 833-20
ASTM B 923-20
ASTM C 1277-20
ASTM C 1583/C 1583M-20
ASTM C 1895-20
ASTM C 418-20
ASTM C 918/C 918M-20
ASTM D 1327/D 1327M-04 (2020)
ASTM D 3468/D 3468M-99 (2020)
ASTM D 4230-20
ASTM D 4654-87 (2020)
ASTM D 5798-20
ASTM D 8-20
ASTM E 1169-20
ASTM E 1513/E 1513M-93 (2020)
ASTM E 2620-15 (2020)
ASTM E 3082-20
ASTM E 557-12 (2020)
ASTM F 1165-20
ASTM F 1611-20
ASTM F 1768-97 (2020)
ASTM F 21-20
ASTM F 2660-20
ASTM F 2783-20
AWS A4.2M:2020
AWS QC20:2020
BS EN 235:2020
BS EN 1009-1:2020
BS EN 1009-2:2020
BS EN 1009-3:2020
BS EN 1009-4:2020
BS EN 1009-5:2020
BS EN 2576:2020
BS EN 13823:2020
BS EN 16662-1:2020
BS EN 16990:2020
BS EN 17319:2020
BS EN 17346:2020
BS EN 17409:2020
BS EN 50708-1-1:2020
BS EN 50708-2-1:2020
BS EN 50708-3-1:2020
BS EN IEC 60667-3-1:2020
BS EN IEC 61010-2-010:2020
BS EN IEC 61010-2-081:2020
BS EN IEC 61225:2020
BS EN IEC 61756-1:2020
BS EN IEC 61757-1-1:2020
BS EN IEC 62024-2:2020
BS EN IEC 62386-105:2020
BS EN IEC 62680-1-2:2020
BS EN IEC 63008:2020
BS EN IEC 63056:2020
BS EN IEC 63093-2:2020
BS EN ISO 7886-3:2020
BS EN ISO 12006-2:2020
BS EN ISO 13164-1:2020
BS EN ISO 13164-2:2020
BS EN ISO 13164-3:2020
BS EN ISO 13164-4:2020
BS EN ISO 13165-1:2020
BS EN ISO 13165-2:2020
BS EN ISO 15685:2020
BS EN ISO 17155:2020
BS EN ISO 18557:2020
BS EN ISO 19136-1:2020
BS EN ISO 19361:2020
BS EN ISO 19581:2020
BS EN ISO 20049-1:2020
BS EN ISO 21043-2:2020
BS EN ISO 21832:2020
BS EN ISO 24023-1:2020
BS EN ISO 24023-2:2020
BS EN ISO 24025-1:2020
BS EN ISO 24025-2:2020
BS EN ISO 29001:2020
BS EN ISO/IEC 19790:2020
BS IEC 63260:2020
BS ISO 185:2020
BS ISO 4660:2020
BS ISO 8788:2020
BS ISO 10872:2020
BS ISO 12098:2020
BS ISO 14955-5:2020
BS ISO 17340:2020
BS ISO 21151:2020
BS ISO 22244:2020
BS ISO 22680:2020
BS ISO 23308-1:2020
BS ISO 23308-2:2020
BS ISO 23308-3:2020
BS ISO 23676:2020
BS ISO/IEC 7816-4:2020
CISPR TR 29-2020
DIN 18542 2020-04
DIN 2304-1 2020-04
DIN 2413 2020-04
DIN 319 2020-04
DIN 3763 2020-04
DIN 4034-1 2020-04
DIN 50965 2020-04
DIN 53100 2020-04
DIN 58903 2020-04
DIN 6809-4 2020-04
DIN 8010 2020-04
DIN 8038 2020-04
DIN 8041 2020-04
DIN 86201 2020-04
IEC 60034-3-2020
IEC 60076-22-7-2020
IEC 60317-27-4-2020
IEC 60664-1-2020
IEC 61169-63-2020
IEC 61196-6-3-2020
IEC 61300-3-55-2020
IEC 62282-2-100-2020
IEC 62788-1-6-2020
IEC 62893-4-1-2020
IEC 62973-2-2020
IEC 63182-1-2020
IEC TR 62629-51-1-2020
IEC TS 60364-8-3-2020
IEC TS 62257-12-1-2020
IEEE Std 802.1AX-2020
ISO 179-2:2020
ISO 2137:2020
ISO 2551:2020
ISO 6182-16:2020
ISO 8871-2:2020
ISO 9110-1:2020
ISO 9110-2:2020
ISO 10863:2020
ISO 13185-4:2020
ISO 13385-2:2020
ISO 14708-5:2020
ISO 15528:2020
ISO 19085-13:2020
ISO 21062:2020
ISO 21262:2020
ISO 22098:2020
ISO 22244:2020
ISO 22284:2020
ISO 22449-2:2020
ISO 22524:2020
ISO 23309:2020
ISO 23458:2020
ISO 24023-1:2020
ISO 24023-2:2020
ISO 24025-1:2020
ISO 24025-2:2020
ISO 26842-1:2020
ISO 26842-2:2020
ISO/IEC 17000:2020
ISO/IEC TR 24772-3:2020
ISO/TR 22696:2020
PD CEN/TS 17288:2020
PD IEC TS 62257-12-1:2020
SAE AIR 4394A-2020
SAE AMS 2759/3J-2020
SAE AMS 7882C-2020
SAE AS1248B-2020
SAE AS22759/7A-2020
SAE AS3218C-2020
SAE AS3623A-2020
SAE AS5282B-2020
SAE AS5802B-2020
SAE AS5810C-2020
SAE AS5976C-2020
SAE AS6099B-2020
SAE AS6231A-2020
SAE J3122-2020
SAE J551-15-2020
SAE USCAR-15-2020
UL 60079-13 2020-05
```


if need - write to e-mailSee More: new standards

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
API MPMS 8.6 2020
API St 20C-2020
ASTM A 148/A 148M-20e1
ASTM A 159-83 (2020)
ASTM B 940-05 (2020)
ASTM C 1083-06 (2020)e1
ASTM C 1353/C 1353M-20
ASTM C 1528/C 1528M-20
ASTM C 1866/C 1866M-20
ASTM C 219-20
ASTM D 1217-20
ASTM D 1655-20
ASTM D 1730-09 (2020)
ASTM D 1731-09 (2020)
ASTM D 1901-10 (2020)
ASTM D 2713-20
ASTM D 2885-20
ASTM D 4653-87 (2020)
ASTM D 4953-20
ASTM D 6421-20
ASTM D 6794-20
ASTM D 692/D 692M-20
ASTM D 8111-20
ASTM E 1266-20
ASTM E 1347-06 (2020)
ASTM E 2826/E 2826M-20
ASTM E 3244-20
ASTM F 1397-93 (2020)
ASTM F 1766-97a (2020)
ASTM F 2469-20
ASTM F 2780-20
ASTM F 3432-20
AWS A2.4:2020
AWS F4.2:2020
BS EN 914:2020
BS EN 13523-18:2020
BS EN 13523-6:2020
BS EN 14803:2020
BS EN 17366:2020
BS EN 17396:2020
BS EN IEC 60282-1:2020
BS EN IEC 60282-4:2020
BS EN IEC 60352-3:2020
BS EN IEC 60667-1:2020
BS EN IEC 61076-8-100:2020
BS EN IEC 61076-8-101:2020
BS EN IEC 61076-8-102:2020
BS EN IEC 61439-7:2020
BS EN IEC 61753-061-2:2020
BS EN IEC 61754-35:2020
BS EN IEC 62343-3-3:2020
BS EN IEC 62933-5-2:2020
BS EN IEC 62984-3:2020
BS EN IEC 63086-1:2020
BS EN IEC 63132-2:2020
BS EN IEC 63171-1:2020
BS EN ISO 3691-4:2020
BS EN ISO 7539-10:2020
BS EN ISO 8871-2:2020
BS EN ISO 10993-18:2020
BS EN ISO 13385-2:2020
BS EN ISO 13680:2020
BS EN ISO 17178:2020
BS EN ISO 17512-1:2020
BS EN ISO 17512-2:2020
BS EN ISO 19085-13:2020
BS EN ISO 19085-9:2020
BS EN ISO 29200:2020
BS EN ISO/IEC 27019:2020
BS ISO 2534:2020
BS ISO 2795:2020
BS ISO 5053-1:2020
BS ISO 7870-3:2020
BS ISO 7902-2:2020
BS ISO 7902-3:2020
BS ISO 8820-11:2020
BS ISO 11036:2020
BS ISO 20982:2020
BS ISO 21384-4:2020
BS ISO 22531:2020
BS ISO 22553-8:2020
BS ISO 22932-1:2020
BS ISO 22932-2:2020
BS ISO 23412:2020
BS ISO 23658:2020
BS ISO 29400:2020
BS ISO 31022:2020
BS ISO/IEC 19757-3:2020
CSA/ANSI NGV 3.1:20
DIN 18008-1 2020-05
DIN 18008-2 2020-05
DIN 18015-1 2020-05
DIN 18017-3 2020-05
DIN 18255 2020-05
DIN 3990-16 2020-05
DIN 50996 2020-05
DIN 5566-1 2020-05
DIN 5566-2 2020-05
DIN 6125 2020-05
DIN 67510-1 2020-05
DIN 6844-1 2020-05
DIN 6844-2 2020-05
DIN 6868-151 2020-05
DIN 6868-5 2020-05
IEC 60050-447-2020
IEC 60317-12-2020
IEC 60317-18-2020
IEC 60317-27-1-2020
IEC 60335-2-81-2020
IEC 60436-2020
IEC 60519-8-2020
IEC 61169-61-2020
IEC 61196-6-2-2020
IEC 61196-6-4-2020
IEC 61992-6-2020
IEC 62566-2-2020
IEC 62899-503-1-2020
IEC 63045-2020
IEC TR 61850-90-4-2020
IEC TR 63212-2020
IEC TS 62153-4-1-2020
ISO 128-1:2020
ISO 1833-1:2020
ISO 1833-2:2020
ISO 4225:2020
ISO 8788:2020
ISO 10726:2020
ISO 11844-1:2020
ISO 11844-2:2020
ISO 12098:2020
ISO 12960:2020
ISO 14955-5:2020
ISO 16134:2020
ISO 17340:2020
ISO 20978:2020
ISO/IEC TR 30166:2020
ISO/IEC TS 33074:2020
ISO/TR 10134:2020
ISO/TR 20051:2020
ISO/TR 22758:2020
ISO/TS 14092:2020
PAS 1880:2020
PD CEN/TS 13149-10:2020
PD CEN/TS 13149-11:2020
PD CEN/TS 13149-9:2020
PD CEN/TS 16614-2:2020
PD CEN/TS 17466:2020
PD CEN/TS 17470:2020
PD CLC/TS 50707:2020
PD IEC TR 61850-90-4:2020
PD ISO/IEC TR 23187:2020
PD ISO/IEC TR 24028:2020
PD ISO/IEC TS 33054:2020
PD ISO/IEC TS 33074:2020
SAE AIR 6334-2020
SAE AS27643D-2020
SAE AS3322F-2020
SAE AS5419B-2020
SAE AS5973B-2020
SAE AS7974/1B-2020
SAE AS7985-2020
SAE AS85052B-2020
SAE AS9564C-2020
SAE AS9741C-2020
SAE AS9742B-2020
SAE J198-2020
SAE J2435-2020
SAE J2728-1-2020
SAE J2803-2020
SAE J2950-2020
SAE J381-2020
SAE J47-2020
UL 60335-2-24 2020-02
UL 73 2020-03
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## Mikepehli

Why you do not up load them?

----------


## sixtogerardo

Hello dear colleague,

Could you please send to sixtogerardo@gmail.com

----------


## merwyn007

> Hello!
> 
> new standards (last week)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> API MPMS 8.6 2020
> ...



First things first....is it for free?

----------


## gurjot

Please share ISO 15609-1:2019 to gurjot.singh@jrew.co.in
Thanks in Advance

----------


## ahuigg

Hi Dear Friend, Could you please send to danyfrank@outlook.com
Thanks

----------


## merwyn007

send me too at merwyn007@gmail.com

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
AASHTO T 140-20
API RP 652-2020
API Spec 19ICD-2020
API St 521-2020
AS 1337.0:2020
AS 2699.1:2020
AS 2699.2:2020
AS 2699.3:2020
AS 3564.1:2020
AS 4564:2020
AS/NZS 2205.3.1:2020
AS/NZS 2500:2020
AS/NZS 2785:2020
AS/NZS 2885.2:2020
ASME TES-1-2020
ASTM A 193/A 193M-20
ASTM A 27/A 27M-20
ASTM B 301/B 301M-13 (2020)
ASTM C 1007-20
ASTM C 1540-20
ASTM C 348-20
ASTM C 591-20
ASTM C 748-20
ASTM C 874-20
ASTM D 1909-13 (2020)
ASTM D 3957-09 (2020)
ASTM D 5275-20
ASTM D 5931-20
ASTM D 6594-20
ASTM D 7407-07 (2020)
ASTM D 8226-20
ASTM D 8311-20
ASTM E 1591-20
ASTM E 1875-20
ASTM E 2454-20
ASTM E 2924-14 (2020)
ASTM E 3220-20
ASTM F 1398-93 (2020)
ASTM F 1449-20
ASTM F 1767-14 (2020)
ASTM F 205-94 (2020)
ASTM F 2757-20
ASTM F 3390-20
ASTM F 818-16 (2020)
ASTM F 96-77 (2020)
AWS A3.0M/A3.0:2020
BS EN 12697-29:2020
BS EN 13523-20:2020
BS EN 14350:2020
BS EN 17206:2020
BS EN 17398:2020
BS EN IEC 60401-1:2020
BS EN IEC 60519-1:2020
BS EN IEC 60895:2020
BS EN IEC 61189-5-504:2020
BS EN IEC 61400-6:2020
BS EN IEC 61960-4:2020
BS EN IEC 61977:2020
BS EN IEC 62788-1-7:2020
BS EN IEC 63093-1:2020
BS EN IEC 63093-9:2020
BS EN IEC 63129:2020
BS EN IEC 63132-1:2020
BS EN ISO 128-1:2020
BS EN ISO 179-2:2020
BS EN ISO 1833-29:2020
BS EN ISO 10863:2020
BS EN ISO 11266:2020
BS EN ISO 11844-1:2020
BS EN ISO 11844-2:2020
BS EN ISO 14239:2020
BS EN ISO 16964:2020
BS EN ISO 20130:2020
BS EN ISO 21365:2020
BS EN ISO 21424:2020
BS EN ISO 21479:2020
BS EN ISO 22418:2020
BS EN ISO/IEC 17000:2020
BS EN ISO/IEC 27011:2020
BS EN ISO/IEC 27018:2020
BS EN ISO/IEC 29147:2020
BS EN ISO/IEEE 11073-10201:2020
BS IEC 61196-6-5:2020
BS IEC 62963:2020
BS ISO 1436:2020
BS ISO 2790:2020
BS ISO 2859-4:2020
BS ISO 6533:2020
BS ISO 6805:2020
BS ISO 8000-2:2020
BS ISO 9981:2020
BS ISO 10100:2020
BS ISO 11687-1:2020
BS ISO 11687-2:2020
BS ISO 13373-5:2020
BS ISO 17804:2020
BS ISO 19724:2020
BS ISO 20890-1:2020
BS ISO 20984:2020
BS ISO 21360-1:2020
BS ISO 21360-2:2020
BS ISO 21678:2020
BS ISO 22182:2020
BS ISO 22459:2020
BS ISO 22462:2020
BS ISO 22569:2020
BS ISO 22987:2020
BS ISO 23266:2020
BS ISO 24617-7:2020
BS ISO/IEC 29184:2020
BS ISO/IEC 30107-4:2020
CSA Z1011:20
CSA Z271:20
CSA Z316.5:20
IEC 60317-0-2-2020
IEC 60317-0-6-2020
IEC 60317-17-2020
IEC 60317-27-2-2020
IEC 60335-2-35-2020
IEC 60335-2-82-2020
IEC 60352-4-2020
IEC 60512-9-5-2020
IEC 61196-6-5-2020
IEC 61701-2020
IEC 61788-26-2020
IEC 61969-3-2020
IEC TR 61340-1-2020
IEC TS 62257-9-8-2020
ISO 128-100:2020
ISO 185:2020
ISO 1182:2020
ISO 1833-29:2020
ISO 2534:2020
ISO 4660:2020
ISO 6501:2020
ISO 7870-3:2020
ISO 8820-11:2020
ISO 9241-110:2020
ISO 10872:2020
ISO 11036:2020
ISO 11114-1:2020
ISO 12951:2020
ISO 15004-1:2020
ISO 19440:2020
ISO 19724:2020
ISO 21151:2020
ISO 21384-4:2020
ISO 22236:2020
ISO 22418:2020
ISO 22531:2020
ISO 22680:2020
ISO 22744-1:2020
ISO 23308-1:2020
ISO 23308-2:2020
ISO 23308-3:2020
ISO 23412:2020
ISO 23676:2020
ISO 24022-2:2020
ISO 24026-1:2020
ISO 24026-2:2020
ISO 24617-7:2020
ISO 29400:2020
ISO 31022:2020
ISO/IEC 7816-4:2020
ISO/IEC 15938-6:2020
ISO/IEC 15944-12:2020
ISO/IEC 18477-1:2020
ISO/IEC 18477-8:2020
ISO/IEC 21122-4:2020
ISO/IEC 21823-2:2020
ISO/IEC 23008-4:2020
ISO/IEC 23643:2020
ISO/IEC 29199-2:2020
ISO/IEC 30107-4:2020
ISO/IEC TR 11801-9908:2020
ISO/IEC TR 23091-4:2020
ISO/IEC TR 23187:2020
ISO/IEC TR 24028:2020
ISO/IEC TR 30164:2020
PD ISO/IEC TR 11801-9908:2020
PD ISO/TR 24971:2020
SAE AIR 1539C-2020
SAE AIR 806B-2020
SAE AMS 4082R-2020
SAE AMS 4089F-2020
SAE AMS 4973J-2020
SAE AMS 5659/H1025B-2020
SAE AMS 5660M-2020
SAE AMS 6373J-2020
SAE AMS 6374E-2020
SAE ARP 4102/12B-2020
SAE ARP 6157A-2020
SAE AS1501D-2020
SAE AS1505B-2020
SAE AS3321F-2020
SAE AS3482E-2020
SAE AS38386/4A-2020
SAE AS4407B-2020
SAE AS5971D-2020
SAE AS6286B-2020
SAE AS6832-2020
SAE AS9955B-2020
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## kimjt

Dear Friend,

Please send the complete archive to kimjt7935@gmail.com

Many Thanks in advance

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
AAMI/ISO TIR24971:2020
API RP 19GLHB-2020
API Spec 14L-2020
ASME B107.500-2020
ASME NQA.TR-2020
ASME TR A17.1-8.4-2020
ASTM A 436-84 (2020)
ASTM B 984-12 (2020)e1
ASTM C 131/C 131M-20
ASTM C 1521-19 (2020)
ASTM C 1763-20
ASTM C 484-20
ASTM C 651-20
ASTM C 897-15 (2020)
ASTM D 2439-20
ASTM D 3103-20
ASTM D 4058-96 (2020)
ASTM D 4833/D 4833M-07 (2020)
ASTM D 5621-20
ASTM D 6299-20
ASTM D 6974-20
ASTM D 7273/D 7273M-08 (2020)
ASTM D 8253-20
ASTM D 906-20
ASTM E 1781/E 1781M-20
ASTM E 2510-20
ASTM E 3035-15 (2020)
ASTM E 381-20
ASTM E 760/E 760M-92 (2020)
ASTM F 1422-08 (2020)
ASTM F 1774-20
ASTM F 2169-15 (2020)
ASTM F 2653-16 (2020)
ASTM F 2821-15 (2020)
ASTM F 3072-14 (2020)
ASTM F 620-20
BS 8519:2020
BS 202000:2020
BS EN 12015:2020
BS EN 13850:2020
BS EN 15612:2020
BS EN 16603-20-21:2020
BS EN 16603-32-10:2020
BS EN 16603-40-07:2020
BS EN IEC 60034-5:2020
BS EN IEC 60317-71:2020
BS EN IEC 60317-72:2020
BS EN IEC 61968-1:2020
BS EN IEC 62056-8-8:2020
BS EN IEC 62282-2-100:2020
BS EN IEC 63155:2020
BS EN ISO 128-100:2020
BS EN ISO 6501:2020
BS EN ISO 9170-1:2020
BS EN ISO 9229:2020
BS EN ISO 9241-110:2020
BS EN ISO 12951:2020
BS EN ISO 12960:2020
BS EN ISO 16958:2020
BS EN ISO 22744-1:2020
BS EN ISO 24022-2:2020
BS EN ISO 24026-1:2020
BS EN ISO 24026-2:2020
BS IEC 62899-505:2020
BS ISO 2026:2020
BS ISO 4079:2020
BS ISO 8102-1:2020
BS ISO 8178-1:2020
BS ISO 8769:2020
BS ISO 12858-2:2020
BS ISO 13821:2020
BS ISO 14016:2020
BS ISO 15202-1:2020
BS ISO 16936-1:2020
BS ISO 20242-5:2020
BS ISO 20816-9:2020
BS ISO 20890-2:2020
BS ISO 20890-3:2020
BS ISO 20890-4:2020
BS ISO 20890-5:2020
BS ISO 21195:2020
BS ISO 21322:2020
BS ISO 21899:2020
BS ISO 22410:2020
BS ISO 50004:2020
BS ISO/IEC 18013-2:2020
BS ISO/IEC 23643:2020
BS ISO/IEC 30143:2020
CISPR 16-1-4-2020
DIN 10524 2020-06
DIN 14660 2020-06
DIN 19411 2020-06
DIN 27201-7 2020-06
DIN 45669-1 2020-06
DIN 54115-1 2020-06
DIN 58279 2020-06
DIN 623-1 2020-06
DIN 68706-1 2020-06
DIN 68706-2 2020-06
DIN 77006 2020-06
DIN TR 1639 2020-06
IEC 60317-82-2020
IEC 60779-2020
IEC 61400-5-2020
IEC 62541-12-2020
IEC 62541-13-2020
IEC 62614-1-2020
IEC 62714-4-2020
IEC 62841-3-7-2020
IEC 62899-505-2020
IEC 62963-2020
IEC 63181-2-2020
IEC TS 61850-1-2-2020
IEC TS 62600-1-2020
IEEE Std 2143.1-2020
IEEE Std 802.1AS-2020
IEEE Std C37.250-2020
ISO 105-B06:2020
ISO 1436:2020
ISO 2795:2020
ISO 5053-1:2020
ISO 6533:2020
ISO 7902-2:2020
ISO 9229:2020
ISO 17804:2020
ISO 19679:2020
ISO 20418-3:2020
ISO 20982:2020
ISO 20984:2020
ISO 21678:2020
ISO 22553-8:2020
ISO 22932-1:2020
ISO 22932-2:2020
ISO 23266:2020
ISO 23658:2020
ISO/IEC 19757-3:2020
ISO/IEC 23003-4:2020
ISO/IEC 23008-6:2020
ISO/IEC 29184:2020
ISO/IEC TR 22981:2020
ISO/IEC TS 33054:2020
PD CEN/TS 13103-2:2020
PD CLC IEC/TS 61980-3:2020
PD CLC/TS 50654-1:2020
PD CLC/TS 50654-2:2020
PD IEC TS 61850-1-2:2020
PD IEC TS 62257-9-8:2020
PD IEC TS 62600-1:2020
PD ISO/IEC TR 22981:2020
PD ISO/TR 11462-3:2020
PD ISO/TR 22758:2020
PD ISO/TS 12103-3:2020
PD ISO/TS 21975:2020
SAE AMS 6447J-2020
SAE AS3116B-2020
SAE AS3117B-2020
SAE AS3118B-2020
SAE AS3320F-2020
SAE AS5194E-2020
SAE AS5195D-2020
SAE AS5196D-2020
SAE AS5198D-2020
SAE J1987-2020
UL 2525 2020-06
```


if need - write e-mail

----------


## rpratt

Please share ISO 19880-3 if available! 
rpratt1970@gmail.com

----------


## Albin Baby

Hi,
Pls share the below codes to albinnbaby@gmail.com
1.CSA Z94.2-14 (R2019)
2.BS EN 530:2010


3.ANSI/ISEA Z87.1-2020
4.BS 7985:2013See More: new standards

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
AASHTO M 85-20
AASHTO MP 42-20
AASHTO PP 98-20
AASHTO R 32-20
AASHTO T 131-20
ANSI/AWWA C225-20
ANSI/IES RP-42-20
ANSI/IES TM-24-20
ASME B18.12-2020
ASME HST-5-2020
ASTM C 1643-14 (2020)
ASTM C 1881-20
ASTM C 595/C 595M-20
ASTM C 754-20
ASTM D 2453-15 (2020)e1
ASTM D 2940/D 2940M-20
ASTM D 3795-20
ASTM D 4354-12 (2020)
ASTM D 4601/D 4601M-04 (2020)
ASTM D 5029-98 (2020)
ASTM D 5759-12 (2020)
ASTM D 6496/D 6496M-20
ASTM D 6768/D 6768M-20
ASTM D 7173-20
ASTM D 7744/D 7744M-20
ASTM D 8270-20
ASTM D 8316-20
ASTM E 1820-20e1
ASTM E 2187-20a
ASTM E 2691-20
ASTM E 2898-20
ASTM E 3233-20
ASTM E 859/E 859M-93 (2020)
ASTM F 1438-93 (2020)
ASTM F 1846-98 (2020)
ASTM F 2553-16 (2020)
ASTM F 2662-08 (2020)
ASTM F 2895-20
ASTM F 449-20
ASTM F 836M-20
AWS J1.3/J1.3M:2020
BS EN 16293:2020
BS EN 50341-2-1:2020
BS EN IEC 60317-0-4:2020
BS EN IEC 60317-61:2020
BS EN IEC 60519-8:2020
BS EN IEC 60565-1:2020
BS EN IEC 60721-3-0:2020
BS EN IEC 61300-3-55:2020
BS EN IEC 61631:2020
BS EN IEC 62149-11:2020
BS EN IEC 62351-8:2020
BS EN IEC 62769-103-1:2020
BS EN IEC 62769-103-4:2020
BS EN IEC 62769-109-1:2020
BS EN IEC 63132-3:2020
BS EN IEC 63132-4:2020
BS EN ISO 1182:2020
BS EN ISO 11114-1:2020
BS EN ISO 19650-5:2020
BS IEC 62264-6:2020
BS ISO 8178-4:2020
BS ISO 10763:2020
BS ISO 16751:2020
BS ISO 20468-3:2020
BS ISO 21111-3:2020
BS ISO 21363:2020
BS ISO 23159:2020
BS ISO/IEC 30142:2020
CGA G-4.8-2020
CGA P-8.4-2020
CGA V-12-2020
CSA C504:20
CSA D500:20
CSA Z620.2:20
DNVGL-CP-0484-2020
DNVGL-ST-0008-2020
DNVGL-ST-F201-2020
IEC 60079-25-2020
IEC 60296-2020
IEC 60317-60-1-2020
IEC 60317-60-2-2020
IEC 60317-70-1-2020
IEC 60317-70-2-2020
IEC 60947-4-2-2020
IEC 61557-11-2020
IEC 62053-21-2020
IEC 62053-22-2020
IEC 62053-23-2020
IEC 62053-24-2020
IEC 62541-11-2020
IEC 62541-7-2020
IEC 62541-8-2020
IEC 62541-9-2020
IEC 63169-2020
IEC TS 62788-5-2-2020
IEC TS 63126-2020
ISO 128-3:2020
ISO 2790:2020
ISO 2859-4:2020
ISO 6805:2020
ISO 7902-1:2020
ISO 7902-3:2020
ISO 8000-2:2020
ISO 8100-32:2020
ISO 8102-1:2020
ISO 8178-4:2020
ISO 8180:2020
ISO 8543:2020
ISO 9981:2020
ISO 10100:2020
ISO 10119:2020
ISO 10763:2020
ISO 11687-1:2020
ISO 11687-2:2020
ISO 11890-2:2020
ISO 12858-2:2020
ISO 13373-5:2020
ISO 14016:2020
ISO 16534:2020
ISO 16546:2020
ISO 18167:2020
ISO 19650-5:2020
ISO 20816-9:2020
ISO 20890-1:2020
ISO 20890-2:2020
ISO 20890-3:2020
ISO 20890-4:2020
ISO 20890-5:2020
ISO 21360-1:2020
ISO 21360-2:2020
ISO 21899:2020
ISO 22182:2020
ISO 22459:2020
ISO 22462:2020
ISO 22569:2020
ISO 22987:2020
ISO 29470:2020
ISO 50004:2020
ISO/TR 11462-3:2020
ISO/TS 12103-3:2020
ISO/TS 31657-2:2020
ISO/TS 31657-4:2020
MSS SP-136-2020
MSS SP-45-2020
PD 6705-2:2020
PD CEN/TS 16614-1:2020
PD CEN/TS 17438:2020
PD IEC TS 63126:2020
PD ISO/TR 29662:2020
PD ISO/TS 8000-65:2020
PD ISO/TS 11137-4:2020
PD ISO/TS 31657-3:2020
SAE AMS 2750F-2020
SAE AMS 4162F-2020
SAE AMS 4216C-2020
SAE AMS 4331A-2020
SAE AMS 4970L-2020
SAE AMS 4982G-2020
SAE AMS 5075G-2020
SAE AMS 6543G-2020
SAE AMS 7007-2020
SAE AMS-T-5066B-2020
SAE ARP 6910-2020
SAE AS24466B-2020
SAE AS50151E-2020
SAE J2732-2020
UOP 818-20
UOP 825-20
UOP 938-20
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## ccpjeff

Hi ,
Please share API 521-2020 , API 537-2020 , thanks. 
dccjeff@gmail.com

----------


## farjadulhaq

Please send me link in PM. Thanks

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
AASHTO M 169-20
AASHTO MP 44-20
AASHTO T 309-20
AASHTO TP 136-20
ANSI/IES LM-10-20
ANSI/IES LP-11-20
ANSI/IES LS-2-20
ANSI/IES RP-1-20
ANSI/IES TM-15-20
API RP 575-2020
API Spec 4F-2020
AS 1289.6.2.2:2020
AS 1301.457:2020
AS 1603.17:2020
AS 1892.5:2020
AS 2291:2020
AS 2337.3:2020
AS 3992:2020
AS 4428.3:2020
AS 5013.24.2:2020
AS/NZS 3820:2020
ASME OM-2020
ASME RAM-1-2020
ASTM C 1733-20
ASTM C 1784-20
ASTM C 499-20
ASTM C 787-20
ASTM D 2603-20
ASTM D 3306-20
ASTM D 3860-98 (2020)
ASTM D 4442-20
ASTM D 4990-97a (2020)
ASTM D 5482-20
ASTM D 6019-20
ASTM D 6666-20
ASTM D 7078/D 7078M-20
ASTM D 7201-06 (2020)
ASTM D 7853-13 (2020)
ASTM D 8279-20a
ASTM E 2090-12 (2020)
ASTM E 2828/E 2828M-20
ASTM E 313-20
ASTM E 580/E 580M-20
ASTM F 1729-96 (2020)
ASTM F 180-94 (2020)
ASTM F 2099-01 (2020)
ASTM F 2533-20
ASTM F 2727-09 (2020)
ASTM F 2794-09 (2020)
ASTM F 3062/F 3062M-20
ASTM F 3079-14 (2020)
ASTM F 51/F 51M-20
ASTM F 887-20
BS EN 933-2:2020
BS EN 12414:2020
BS EN 13381-1:2020
BS EN 13598-1:2020
BS EN 13598-2:2020
BS EN 14451:2020
BS EN 15096:2020
BS EN 17339:2020
BS EN IEC 60076-22-7:2020
BS EN IEC 60667-2:2020
BS EN IEC 61643-341:2020
BS EN IEC 61969-1:2020
BS EN IEC 62496-4-214:2020
BS EN ISO 1833-1:2020
BS EN ISO 1833-2:2020
BS EN ISO 19679:2020
BS EN ISO 20418-3:2020
BS EN ISO 20430:2020
BS EN ISO 20776-1:2020
BS EN ISO 34101-2:2020
BS EN ISO/IEC 29100:2020
BS ISO 4360:2020
BS ISO 7870-9:2020
BS ISO 8180:2020
BS ISO 16175-1:2020
BS ISO 20360:2020
BS ISO 21072-2:2020
BS ISO 21100:2020
BS ISO 21111-5:2020
BS ISO 21250-2:2020
BS ISO 21395-1:2020
BS ISO 22580:2020
BS ISO 23351-1:2020
BS ISO 23443:2020
BS ISO 23904:2020
BS ISO 23905:2020
BS ISO 23920:2020
BS ISO 24018:2020
CGA C-12-2020
CGA G-19.4-2020
CGA H-11-2020
CGA M-24-2020
CGA P-86-2020
CGA S-1.3-2020
CGA V-22-2020
IEC 62052-11-2020
IEC 62366-1-2020
IEC 62443-3-2-2020
IEEE Std 1277-2020
IEEE Std 2746-2020
IEEE Std 802.3ca-2020
IEEE Std C37.21a-2020
IEEE Std C57.32a-2020
ISO 294-3:2020
ISO 1524:2020
ISO 1628-2:2020
ISO 2026:2020
ISO 4079:2020
ISO 4947:2020
ISO 8178-1:2020
ISO 8624:2020
ISO 8769:2020
ISO 12999-2:2020
ISO 13821:2020
ISO 15202-1:2020
ISO 16672:2020
ISO 16751:2020
ISO 18674-4:2020
ISO 20136:2020
ISO 20242-5:2020
ISO 20468-3:2020
ISO 21195:2020
ISO 21322:2020
ISO 21363:2020
ISO 22052:2020
ISO 22410:2020
ISO 22980:2020
ISO 23325:2020
ISO/IEC 18013-2:2020
ISO/IEC 30142:2020
ISO/IEC 30143:2020
ISO/IEC TR 11801-9909:2020
ISO/IEC TR 11801-9910:2020
ISO/IEC TR 23951:2020
ISO/TR 20174:2020
ISO/TR 21835:2020
ISO/TR 22038:2020
ISO/TR 29662:2020
ISO/TS 8000-65:2020
ISO/TS 21975:2020
ISO/TS 31657-3:2020
PD CEN ISO/TR 18401:2020
PD CEN/TS 16931-3-2:2020
PD CEN/TS 16931-3-3:2020
PD IEC TR 61547-1:2020
PD IEC TR 63292:2020
PD IEC TS 62788-5-2:2020
PD ISO/IEC TR 11801-9910:2020
PD ISO/IEC TR 19583-23:2020
PD ISO/TR 14187:2020
PD ISO/TR 22038:2020
PD ISO/TS 19163-2:2020
PD ISO/TS 21569-3:2020
PD ISO/TS 31657-1:2020
PD ISO/TS 31657-2:2020
PD ISO/TS 31657-4:2020
SAE AMS 2761-2020
SAE AMS 3819D-2020
SAE AMS 4159F-2020
SAE AMS 4963E-2020
SAE AMS 6281K-2020
SAE AMS 6282K-2020
SAE AMS 6370R-2020
SAE AMS 7274K-2020
SAE AS39029/1D-2020
SAE AS5127/2C-2020
SAE AS6513A-2020
SAE J2945/1A-2020
SAE MA 2538-2020
SAE MA 3379A-2020
UOP 824-20
UOP 936-20
UOP 960-20
```


if need  - write to e-mail

----------


## Rohit kukreja

Please email at rohit.kukreja.23a@gmail.com
Thanks in advance.

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
AASHTO M 197-20
AASHTO MP 43-20
AASHTO PP 80-20
AASHTO R 33-20
AASHTO T 153-20
AASHTO TP 106-20
ANSI/AWWA A100-20
ANSI/AWWA D115-20
AS 1289.6.6.1:2020
AS 1571:2020
AS 1735.12:2020
AS 2805.6.5.3:2020
AS 4428.16:2020
AS 5013.24.1:2020
AS/NZS 14763.2:2020
AS/NZS 4766:2020
ASTM A 1002-16 (2020)
ASTM B 306-20
ASTM C 1564-20
ASTM D 2626/D 2626M-04 (2020)
ASTM D 36/D 36M-14 (2020)
ASTM D 3948-20
ASTM D 4464-15 (2020)
ASTM D 4995-10 (2020)
ASTM D 5704-20
ASTM D 6225/D 6225M-98 (2020)
ASTM D 6766-20a
ASTM D 7171-20
ASTM D 7464-20
ASTM D 7870/D 7870M-20
ASTM D 8291-20
ASTM E 2307-20
ASTM E 2995-15a (2020)
ASTM E 3176-20
ASTM F 1728-96 (2020)
ASTM F 1730-96 (2020)
ASTM F 1805-20
ASTM F 2530-13 (2020)
ASTM F 2619/F 2619M-20
ASTM F 2774-09 (2020)
ASTM F 290-94 (2020)
ASTM F 3071-14 (2020)
ASTM F 3414-20
ASTM F 851-87 (2020)
ASTM F 901-20
ISO/ASTM 51818-20
BS EN 9131:2020
BS EN 16604-30-03:2020
BS EN 17374:2020
BS EN 17393:2020
BS EN 45553:2020
BS EN IEC 60045-1:2020
BS EN IEC 62384:2020
BS EN IEC 62938:2020
BS EN ISO 105-B06:2020
BS EN ISO 128-3:2020
BS EN ISO 8624:2020
BS EN ISO 11890-2:2020
BS EN ISO 12999-2:2020
BS EN ISO 14907-1:2020
BS EN ISO 16534:2020
BS EN ISO 16546:2020
BS EN ISO 22052:2020
BS EN ISO 29470:2020
BS EN ISO/IEC 15408-1:2020
BS IEC 62779-4:2020
BS ISO 4209-2:2020
BS ISO 12131-1:2020
BS ISO 12131-3:2020
BS ISO 13067:2020
BS ISO 13885-1:2020
BS ISO 13885-2:2020
BS ISO 13885-3:2020
BS ISO 14955-3:2020
BS ISO 15638-20:2020
BS ISO 18340:2020
BS ISO 18941:2020
BS ISO 19165-2:2020
BS ISO 19659-2:2020
BS ISO 21250-1:2020
BS ISO 21250-3:2020
BS ISO 21250-4:2020
BS ISO 22739:2020
BS ISO 22768:2020
BS ISO 22772:2020
BS ISO 22915-5:2020
BS ISO 22980:2020
BS ISO 23346:2020
BS ISO 23363:2020
BS ISO 23464:2020
BS ISO/ASTM 52628:2020
BS ISO/IEC 14543-4-301:2020
BS ISO/IEC 23396:2020
IEC 60076-24-2020
IEC 60471-2020
IEC 60839-11-5-2020
IEC 61169-1-4-2020
IEC 61753-1-2020
IEC 61804-3-2020
IEC 61804-4-2020
IEC 61804-5-2020
IEC 62109-3-2020
IEC 62271-108-2020
IEC 62321-10-2020
IEC 62435-8-2020
IEC 62541-10-2020
IEC 62541-14-2020
IEC 62541-5-2020
IEC 62656-8-2020
IEC 62755-2020
IEC 63034-2020
IEC 63067-2020
IEC 63180-2020
IEC TS 62607-6-1-2020
ISO 8031:2020
ISO 20360:2020
ISO 21111-3:2020
ISO 21111-5:2020
ISO 21250-2:2020
ISO 21395-1:2020
ISO 21973:2020
ISO 23159:2020
ISO 23905:2020
ISO 23920:2020
ISO/IEC 23093-4:2020
ISO/IEC TR 19583-23:2020
ISO/TS 21569-3:2020
JEDEC Standard 246-2020
JEDEC Standard 402-1-2020
JEDEC Standard 79-4-1A-2020
JEDEC Standard 8-34-2020
NSF/ANSI 358-1:2020
PD CEN ISO/TR 20174:2020
PD CEN/TR 17509:2020
PD CEN/TR 17511:2020
PD CLC/TS 50238-2:2020
PD ISO/TR 17051:2020
PD ISO/TS 17573-2:2020
SAE AMS 2644H-2020
SAE AMS 4025N-2020
SAE AMS 5544L-2020
SAE AMS 5711F-2020
SAE AMS 5873G-2020
SAE AMS 7201-2020
SAE AMS 7490R-2020
SAE ARP 1798B-2020
SAE ARP 5644A-2020
SAE AS10051A-2020
SAE AS21438D-2020
SAE AS3478E-2020
SAE AS3479G-2020
SAE AS3480E-2020
SAE AS3485B-2020
SAE AS6512A-2020
SAE J1559-2020
SAE J2688-2020
UL 248-14 2020-05
UL 514B 2020-05
UL 746A 2020-06
UL 746C 2020-04
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## MECH2000

Hi, API Std 641 Type Testing of Quarter-turn Valves for Fugitive Emissions- standard please

----------


## Tusha

> Hi, API Std 641 Type Testing of Quarter-turn Valves for Fugitive Emissions- standard please



Here is the link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tapa

> Here is the link
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



could you please upload  in mediafire, i cant use 4shared

----------


## Tusha

> could you please upload  in mediafire, i cant use 4shared



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## micaziv

Thanks Tusha!

----------


## tapa

Thank you! Tusha!

See More: new standards

----------


## Mikepehli

Any body has CII Construction Industry Institute standards? It will be appreciated to be up loaded. Tks in advance

----------


## Jitu2

Hi,

Please help to share AS/NZS 3913.

----------


## hyco.chang

Hello dear sir,

Could you please send to hyco.chang@gmail.com

Many thanks.

----------


## omer67

Dear Friends,
Please share EN 10225-1: 2019 , EN 10225-2: 2019 and EN 10225-3: 2019 , 

Thanks

----------


## popov_al

> Dear Friends,
> Please share EN 10225-1: 2019 , EN 10225-2: 2019 and EN 10225-3: 2019 , 
> 
> Thanks



Hello!

read **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and free download

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
AASHTO M 170-20
AASHTO M 178M/M 178-20
AASHTO M 207M/M 207-20
AASHTO M 259-20
AASHTO M 273-20
AASHTO M 292M/M 292-20
AASHTO M 336M/M 336-20
AASHTO M 86M/M 86-20
AASHTO T 186-20
AASHTO T 388-20
ANSI/AWWA B406-20
ANSI/AWWA B452-20
ANSI/AWWA C229-20
ANSI/AWWA D106-20
API RP 11BR-2008 (2020)
API RP 11ER-2009 (2020)
API Spec 14A-2015 (2020)
ASTM A 1086-20
ASTM A 304-20
ASTM A 871/A 871M-20
ASTM C 1187-20a
ASTM C 1892/C 1892M-20
ASTM D 2712-20
ASTM D 3625/D 3625M-20
ASTM D 4069-95 (2020)
ASTM D 4487-90 (2020)
ASTM D 4713-12 (2020)
ASTM D 5465-16 (2020)
ASTM D 5708-15 (2020)e1
ASTM D 6073-08a (2020)
ASTM D 6297-20
ASTM D 6605-06 (2020)
ASTM D 6887-03 (2020)
ASTM D 7042-20
ASTM D 7238-20
ASTM D 7387-20
ASTM D 7734/D 7734M-13 (2020)
ASTM D 7901-20
ASTM E 2631-20
ASTM E 2858-12 (2020)
ASTM E 2962-14 (2020)
ASTM E 3037-20
ASTM E 3208-20
ASTM E 398-20
ASTM F 2622-20
ASTM F 2944-20
ASTM F 3450-20
BS 10948:2020
BS EN 81-72:2020
BS EN 81-73:2020
BS EN 1175:2020
BS EN 1273:2020
BS EN 1745:2020
BS EN 4234:2020
BS EN 13094:2020
BS EN 17371-3:2020
BS EN 50488:2020
BS EN IEC 60034-3:2020
BS EN IEC 60664-1:2020
BS EN IEC 61169-61:2020
BS EN IEC 61169-63:2020
BS EN IEC 63045:2020
BS EN IEC 63182-1:2020
BS EN ISO 1833-25:2020
BS EN ISO 8031:2020
BS EN ISO 11553-1:2020
BS EN ISO 25239-1:2020
BS EN ISO 25239-2:2020
BS EN ISO 25239-3:2020
BS EN ISO 25239-4:2020
BS EN ISO 25239-5:2020
BS IEC SRD 63199:2020
BS ISO 1585:2020
BS ISO 1763:2020
BS ISO 2647:2020
BS ISO 3087:2020
BS ISO 3966:2020
BS ISO 13304-2:2020
BS ISO 13320:2020
BS ISO 19453-6:2020
BS ISO 21562:2020
BS ISO 21982:2020
BS ISO 22738:2020
BS ISO 24917:2020
BS ISO/IEC 14443-2:2020
ISO 23387:2020
PAS 14191:2020
PD CEN/TR 15350:2020
PD CEN/TR 17506:2020
PD CEN/TR 17519:2020
PD IEC TR 62595-1-4:2020
PD IEC TR 63082-1:2020
PD IEC TR 63164-2:2020
PD IEC TS 62910:2020
PD ISO/TS 04210-10:2020
PD ISO/TS 23942:2020
SAE AMS 1378B-2020
SAE AMS 1380B-2020
SAE AMS 1382B-2020
SAE AMS 1383B-2020
SAE AMS 1384B-2020
SAE J183-2020
SAE J2735-2020
SAE J2831-2020
SAE J2975-2020
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## kanil

Do you have asnt handbook & standards

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
AAMI HIT1000-4(PS):2020
AAMI/ISO TIR20416:2020
ANSI/ASNT-CP-189-2020
ANSI/AWWA C115/A21.15-20
API RP 751-2013 (2020)
API RP 941-2016 (2020)
API RP 945-2003 (2020)
API St 527-2020
API St 660-2015 (2020)
ASNT SNT-TC-1A-2020
ASTM A 479/A 479M-20
ASTM A 480/A 480M-20a
ASTM A 887-20
ASTM C 1218/C 1218M-20
ASTM C 1810/C 1810M-20
ASTM C 1874-20
ASTM D 3217/D 3217M-20
ASTM D 3241-20a
ASTM D 3500-20
ASTM D 5176-20
ASTM D 6576-20
ASTM D 8302-20
ASTM D 8325-20
ASTM E 2061-20
ASTM E 2216-02 (2020)
ASTM E 2445/E 2445M-20
ASTM E 2886/E 2886M-20
ASTM E 2953-14 (2020)e1
ASTM E 3205-20
ASTM E 561-20
ASTM F 3347-20a
BS EN 13715:2020
BS EN 14628-1:2020
BS EN 16856:2020
BS EN 17322:2020
BS EN 17375:2020
BS EN 17414-1:2020
BS EN 17414-2:2020
BS EN 17414-3:2020
BS EN 17415-1:2020
BS EN 50600-4-6:2020
BS EN IEC 60317-0-2:2020
BS EN IEC 60317-12:2020
BS EN IEC 60317-17:2020
BS EN IEC 60317-18:2020
BS EN IEC 60317-25:2020
BS EN IEC 60317-27-1:2020
BS EN IEC 60317-27-2:2020
BS EN IEC 60317-27-4:2020
BS EN IEC 60317-62:2020
BS EN IEC 60352-4:2020
BS EN IEC 60512-9-5:2020
BS EN IEC 61969-3:2020
BS EN ISO 13017:2020
BS IEC 61031:2020
BS ISO 587:2020
BS ISO 2000:2020
BS ISO 4468:2020
BS ISO 4652:2020
BS ISO 7902-1:2020
BS ISO 13166:2020
BS ISO 15500-16:2020
BS ISO 15500-18:2020
BS ISO 15500-19:2020
BS ISO 15500-3:2020
BS ISO 15500-6:2020
BS ISO 15500-9:2020
BS ISO 17247:2020
BS ISO 17567:2020
BS ISO 20712-3:2020
BS ISO 21102:2020
BS ISO 21780:2020
BS ISO 23504-1:2020
BS ISO 23897:2020
BS ISO 24613-2:2020
BS ISO/IEC 10373-6:2020
IAPMO IGC 193-2020
IEC 60601-1-6-2020
IEC SRD 62559-4-2020
IEEE Std 2140.5-2020
IEEE Std 802.15.4-2020
IEEE Std 802.3ch-2020
ISO 9978:2020
ISO 14155:2020
ISO 17871:2020
ISO/IEC 14443-2:2020
ISO/TR 20416:2020
PD CLC/TS 51643-32:2020
PD IEC PAS 61076-2-010:2020
PD IEC TR 61850-90-12:2020
PD ISO/IEC TR 11801-9909:2020
PD ISO/TS 24179:2020
SAE AIR 1404-2020
SAE AIR 5914-2020
SAE AIR 6904-2020
SAE AS23053/12A-2020
SAE AS29600/24A-2020
SAE AS4373F-2020
SAE AS6479/1-2020
SAE AS6896-2020
SAE AS7253C-2020
SAE AS81306/1C-2020
SAE AS81511/53A-2020
SAE AS85049/149-2020
SAE AS85449/3A-2020
SAE AS85449/5A-2020
SAE J1051-2020
SAE J1796-2020
SAE J2315-2020
SAE J2691-2020
SAE J2838-2020
SAE J2998-2020
SAE J332-2020
SSPC CPC-1 (NACE SP21412-2020)
SSPC PA Guide 11-2020
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## narain

hello sir , 
i need 10217-2 :2019 version please can you send to narain_31@yahoo.co.in mail id . if possible the complete archive containing it

----------


## anupm137

Requesting someone to please share the links for the following ISO Standards
MECHANICAL VIBRATION  MEASUREMENT AND EVALUATION OF MACHINE VIBRATION

1) ISO 20816-4:2018   PART 4: GAS TURBINES IN EXCESS OF 3 MW, WITH FLUID-FILM BEARINGS
2) ISO 20816-5:2018   PART 5: MACHINE SETS IN HYDRAULIC POWER GENERATING AND PUMP-STORAGE PLANTS
3) ISO 20816-8:2018  PART 8: RECIPROCATING COMPRESSOR SYSTEMS
4) ISO 20816-9:2020   PART 9: GEAR UNITS

Thank you very much in advance.

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
AASHTO MP 37-18 (2020)
AASHTO PP 105-20
AASHTO PP 92-19 (2020)
AASHTO PP 95-18 (2020)
AASHTO R 76-16 (2020)
AASHTO T 166-16 (2020)
AASHTO T 216-07 (2020)
AASHTO T 290-95 (2020)
AASHTO T 315-20
AASHTO T 322-07 (2020)
AASHTO T 343-12 (2020)
AASHTO T 382-20
AASHTO T 90-20
AASHTO TP 122-16 (2020)
AASHTO TP 131-18 (2020)
AASHTO TP 140-20
ANSI/AWWA C653:20
API MPMS 19.2 2020
API MPMS 23.2 2020
API St 671-2020
ASME A112.1002-2020
ASME A112.18.2-2020
ASME B30.6-2020
ASME Y14.5.1-2019
ASTM A 240/A 240M-20
ASTM C 1052-20
ASTM D 1648-86 (2020)
ASTM D 1845-86 (2020)
ASTM D 2803-09 (2020)
ASTM D 3280-85 (2020)
ASTM D 3785-20
ASTM D 4751-20a
ASTM D 5479-94 (2020)
ASTM D 6903-07 (2020)
ASTM D 7139-20
ASTM D 8178-20
ASTM D 8333-20
ASTM E 1695-20
ASTM E 1755-01 (2020)
ASTM E 1758-01 (2020)
ASTM E 1921-20
ASTM E 2699-20
ASTM E 2935-20
ASTM E 803-20
ASTM F 1430/F 1430M-20
ASTM F 2996-20
ASTM F 3200-20
ASTM F 3448-20
ASTM G 6/07 (2020)
BS 8468-1:2020
BS 8468-2:2020
BS 8468-3.1:2020
BS 8468-3.2:2020
BS 8468-4:2020
BS 8468-5:2020
BS 8468-6.1:2020
BS 8468-6.2:2020
BS 8468-7:2020
BS 8468-8:2020
BS 8619:2020
BS EN 73:2020
BS EN 84:2020
BS EN 469:2020
BS EN 12514:2020
BS EN 12542:2020
BS EN 15328:2020
BS EN 16808:2020
BS EN 16842-10:2020
BS EN 17285:2020
BS EN 17350:2020
BS EN 17355:2020
BS EN 17429:2020
BS EN 45545-2:2020
BS EN 50131-2-4:2020
BS EN IEC 60317-0-6:2020
BS EN IEC 60317-70-1:2020
BS EN IEC 60317-70-2:2020
BS EN IEC 60317-82:2020
BS EN IEC 60779:2020
BS EN IEC 60794-1-215:2020
BS EN IEC 61400-5:2020
BS EN IEC 61701:2020
BS EN IEC 61788-26:2020
BS EN IEC 62541-12:2020
BS EN IEC 62541-13:2020
BS EN IEC 62541-7:2020
BS EN IEC 62541-8:2020
BS EN IEC 62541-9:2020
BS EN IEC 62614-1:2020
BS EN IEC 62656-8:2020
BS EN IEC 62714-4:2020
BS EN IEC 63067:2020
BS EN IEC 63169:2020
BS EN ISO 128-2:2020
BS EN ISO 3949:2020
BS EN ISO 4499-1:2020
BS EN ISO 4499-2:2020
BS EN ISO 4625-1:2020
BS EN ISO 5165:2020
BS EN ISO 6647-1:2020
BS EN ISO 6647-2:2020
BS EN ISO 10350-2:2020
BS EN ISO 14050:2020
BS EN ISO 19014-4:2020
BS EN ISO 20785-1:2020
BS EN ISO 20785-2:2020
BS EN ISO 22232-1:2020
BS EN ISO/ASTM 52904:2020
BS ISO 105-X19:2020
BS ISO 1409:2020
BS ISO 4097:2020
BS ISO 4658:2020
BS ISO 4659:2020
BS ISO 6707-1:2020
BS ISO 7211-5:2020
BS ISO 7331:2020
BS ISO 8779:2020
BS ISO 11336-2:2020
BS ISO 14368-4:2020
BS ISO 16413:2020
BS ISO 16486-1:2020
BS ISO 16573-1:2020
BS ISO 17515-2:2020
BS ISO 18314-4:2020
BS ISO 18320:2020
BS ISO 18936:2020
BS ISO 19018:2020
BS ISO 20980:2020
BS ISO 20981:2020
BS ISO 21474-1:2020
BS ISO 21851:2020
BS ISO 22172-1:2020
BS ISO 22471:2020
BS ISO 22605:2020
BS ISO 22843:2020
BS ISO 22858:2020
BS ISO 22886:2020
BS ISO 22910:2020
BS ISO 24410:2020
BS ISO/IEC 19757-7:2020
BS ISO/IEC 30145-3:2020
IEC 60598-1-2020
IEC 60598-2-23-2020
IEC 60601-1-2020
IEC 62271-104-2020
IEC 62841-2-6-2020
IEEE Std 802.15.4z-2020
ISO 128-2:2020
ISO 7870-9:2020
NZS 4541:2020
PD CEN ISO/TR 20416:2020
PD CEN/TR 17464:2020
PD IEC TR 63099-2:2020
PD IEC TS 62607-6-13:2020
PD ISO/IEC TR 20547-1:2020
PD ISO/TR 9241-514:2020
PD ISO/TR 22814:2020
PD ISO/TR 22845:2020
PD ISO/TR 23276:2020
PD ISO/TS 20224-1:2020
PD ISO/TS 20224-2:2020
PD ISO/TS 20224-3:2020
PD ISO/TS 20224-4:2020
PD ISO/TS 20224-5:2020
PD ISO/TS 20224-6:2020
PD ISO/TS 20224-7:2020
PD ISO/TS 23973:2020
SAE AIR 6897-2020
SAE AMS 4037R-2020
SAE AMS 4117L-2020
SAE AMS 4201G-2020
SAE AMS 4347E-2020
SAE AMS 4448-2020
SAE AMS 4909L-2020
SAE AMS 5622G-2020
SAE ARP 4148C-2020
SAE AS1036K-2020
SAE AS4492A-2020
SAE AS4862B-2020
SAE AS5134C-2020
SAE AS5781B-2020
SAE AS7378-2020
SAE AS8617-2020
SAE J2115-2020
SAE J3160-2020
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!



new standards (last week)




```
AASHTO PP 77-14 (2020)
AASHTO R 74-16 (2020)
AASHTO T 207-12 (2020)
AASHTO T 296-10 (2020)
AASHTO T 304-17 (2020)
AASHTO T 327-12 (2020)
AASHTO T 79-12 (2020)
AASHTO TP 116-20
AASHTO TP 139-20
ANSI/API RP 10B-5-2005 (2020)
ANSI/RESNET/ACCA 310-2020
API MPMS 10.4 2020
API MPMS 6.1 1991 (2020)
ASTM A 1008/A 1008M-20
ASTM C 1642-20
ASTM D 1665-20
ASTM D 2574-16 (2020)e1
ASTM D 3623-78a (2020)
ASTM D 4150-20
ASTM D 5515-20
ASTM D 7199-20
ASTM D 7806-20
ASTM D 8332-20
ASTM D 8335-20
ASTM E 1721-01 (2020)
ASTM E 2059-20
ASTM E 2905/E 2905M-20
ASTM F 1223-20
ASTM F 1275-14 (2020)
ASTM F 2398-11 (2020)
ASTM F 3208-20
ASTM F 3426-20
ASTM G 17-07 (2020)
BS 5306-0-2020
BS 8406-2020
BS 8579-2020
BS 8850-2020
BS EN 1789-2020
BS EN 12046-1-2020
BS EN 16603-60-20-2020
BS EN 17359-2020
BS EN IEC 60296-2020
BS EN IEC 63034-2020
BS EN IEC 63180-2020
BS EN ISO 7540-2020
BS EN ISO 7541-2020
BS EN ISO 16140-5-2020
BS EN ISO 17871-2020
BS IEC 60404-8-5-2020
BS ISO 3166-2-2020
BS ISO 3166-3-2020
BS ISO 10934-2020
BS ISO 13728-2020
BS ISO 13733-2020
BS ISO 13755-2020
BS ISO 13776-2020
BS ISO 13797-2020
BS ISO 13799-2020
BS ISO 16073-9-2020
BS ISO 22526-3-2020
BS ISO 23116-2020
BS ISO/IEC 21836-2020
BS ISO/IEC/IEEE 8802-1AE-2020
DIN 11865 2020-07
DIN 14461-3 2020-08
DIN 18065 2020-08
DIN 19412 2020-07
DIN 19626 2020-08
DIN 33870-1 2020-08
DIN 33870-2 2020-08
DIN 4000-190 2020-07
DIN 4056 2020-07
DIN 5032-10 2020-07
DIN 5032-11 2020-07
DIN 51784 2020-07
DIN 54389 2020-07
DIN 65179 2020-08
DIN 6647-1 2020-07
DIN 6647-2 2020-07
DIN 6647-3 2020-07
DIN 6647-4 2020-07
DIN 77200-2 2020-07
DIN 77200-3 2020-07
DIN 83407-2 2020-08
DIN TR 4844-4 2020-07
DIN TS 35807 2020-08
DNVGL-SE-0080-2020
IEC 60034-18-42-2020
IEC 60263-2020
IEC 60601-1-10-2020
IEC 60747-16-5-2020
IEC 60749-15-2020
IEC 60749-41-2020
IEC 60947-5-8-2020
IEC 61076-2-012-2020
IEC 61300-2-56-2020
IEC 61534-1-2020
IEC 61968-5-2020
IEC 62153-4-10-2020
IEC 62541-3-2020
IEC 62828-5-2020
IEC 62868-2-2-2020
IEC 63103-2020
IEC SRD 63199-2020
IEC TR 63099-2-2020
IEC TR 63292-2020
IEC TS 62910-2020
IEEE Std 1547.1-2020
IEEE Std 2301-2020
IEEE Std 99-2019
IEEE Std C37.012a-2020
IEEE Std C62.42.4-2020
ISO 105-X19-2020
ISO 1409-2020
ISO 3044-2020
ISO 4209-2-2020
ISO 4468-2020
ISO 4499-1-2020
ISO 4499-2-2020
ISO 4625-1-2020
ISO 4925-2020
ISO 4926-2020
ISO 10275-2020
ISO 10934-2020
ISO 11336-2-2020
ISO 11691-2020
ISO 12131-1-2020
ISO 12216-2020
ISO 12402-5-2020
ISO 12402-7-2020
ISO 12402-9-2020
ISO 13166-2020
ISO 13365-2-2020
ISO 13885-2-2020
ISO 14050-2020
ISO 14368-4-2020
ISO 15638-20-2020
ISO 16140-4-2020
ISO 16175-1-2020
ISO 16413-2020
ISO 16573-1-2020
ISO 17247-2020
ISO 17442-2-2020
ISO 17567-2020
ISO 18320-2020
ISO 19014-4-2020
ISO 19165-2-2020
ISO 19453-6-2020
ISO 20127-2020
ISO 20957-2-2020
ISO 20981-2020
ISO 21250-1-2020
ISO 21474-1-2020
ISO 21780-2020
ISO 21982-2020
ISO 22172-1-2020
ISO 22283-2020
ISO 22502-2020
ISO 22605-2020
ISO 22768-2020
ISO 22858-2020
ISO 22910-2020
ISO 23191-2020
ISO 23351-1-2020
ISO 23464-2020
ISO 23706-2020
ISO 23904-2020
ISO 24034-2020
ISO 25239-1-2020
ISO 25239-3-2020
ISO 25239-5-2020
ISO 80601-2-84-2020
ISO/IEC 23396-2020
ISO/TS 17573-2-2020
ISO/TS 20224-1-2020
ISO/TS 20224-3-2020
ISO/TS 20224-5-2020
ISO/TS 20224-7-2020
ISO/TS 21488-2020
NSF/ANSI/CAN 61-2020
PD CEN/TR 17499-2020
PD CEN/TS 17489-1-2020
PD ISO/TR 20791-1-2020
PD ISO/TR 37171-2020
SAE AMS 4090G-2020
SAE AMS 4160J-2020
SAE AMS 4205E-2020
SAE AMS 4404B-2020
SAE AMS 4634D-2020
SAE AMS 4924J-2020
SAE AMS 5878E-2020
SAE AMS 6357M-2020
SAE AS10380A-2020
SAE AS3106B-2020
SAE AS3246E-2020
SAE AS4842/2B-2020
SAE AS59158A-2020
SAE AS7477H-2020
SAE AS81969/12-2020
SAE AS81969/20-2020
SAE AS81969/27-2020
SAE AS81969/5-2020
SAE J1798-1-2020
SAE J2384-2020
UL 758 2020-04
WSTDA T-5-2020
```


if need - write to e-mailSee More: new standards

----------


## ferrdirr

Hello,

My mail address ferdidirek@gmail.com

----------


## Carlosroberto

Hello, good evening

My mail address is ccordovamorales@gmail.com 

Thanks!

----------


## srexers

Please send ASTM E562-19 via e-mail to : srexers@hotmail.com

----------


## Demostenes

Dear Friend:
I get in touch because I need some ISO standards.
a greeting
webmaster@demostenes.es

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
AASHTO PP 93-18 (2020)
AASHTO R 78-16 (2020)
AASHTO T 225-16 (2020)
AASHTO T 300-11 (2020)
AASHTO T 320-07 (2020)
AASHTO T 361-16 (2020)
AASHTO TP 123-16 (2020)
ASME NTB-3-2020
ASTM C 147-86 (2020)
ASTM C 1780-20
ASTM C 219-20a
ASTM C 305-20
ASTM C 336-71 (2020)
ASTM D 323-20
ASTM D 4417-20
ASTM D 4939-89 (2020)
ASTM D 7017-20
ASTM D 8340-20
ASTM E 1756-08 (2020)
ASTM E 1915-20
ASTM F 1041-20
ASTM F 1581-08 (2020)
ASTM F 2237-03 (2020)
ASTM F 2249-20
ASTM F 2520-20
ASTM F 3158-20
ASTM F 835-20
ASTM G 18-07 (2020)
BS EN 15722:2020
BS EN 17358:2020
BS EN IEC 60068-3-7:2020
BS EN IEC 60263:2020
BS EN IEC 60749-41:2020
BS EN IEC 61007:2020
BS EN IEC 61804-3:2020
BS EN IEC 62443-3-2:2020
BS EN IEC 62541-10:2020
BS EN IEC 62541-11:2020
BS EN IEC 62541-3:2020
BS EN IEC 63252:2020
BS EN ISO 24034:2020
BS IEC 61196-6-5:2020
BS IEC 62899-402-2:2020
BS ISO 3044:2020
BS ISO 10802:2020
BS ISO 13713:2020
BS ISO 13729:2020
BS ISO 13742:2020
BS ISO 13767:2020
BS ISO 13795:2020
BS ISO 13798:2020
BS ISO 15638-9:2020
BS ISO 18496:2020
BS ISO 22278:2020
BS ISO 23113:2020
BS ISO 23115:2020
BS ISO 23404:2020
CISPR 14-2-2020
CSA C22.2 No. 115:20
CSA C22.2 No. 51:20
CSA S349:20
CSA Z386:20
DIN 11868-1 2020-08
DIN 1498 2020-08
DIN 19287 2020-07
DIN 19294-3 2020-08
DIN 3016-2 2020-08
DIN 3535-5 2020-07
DIN 35860 2020-07
DIN 4055 2020-07
DIN 4109-5 2020-08
DIN 51002 2020-07
DIN 54113-3 2020-07
DIN 55404 2020-08
DIN 65268 2020-08
DIN 6800-2 2020-08
DIN 6844-3 2020-07
DIN 6868-163 2020-08
DIN 70042 2020-07
DIN 7865-3 2020-08
DIN 7952-4 2020-07
DIN 83406-1 2020-08
DIN 83406-3 2020-08
DIN 8902 2020-08
DIN TS 14684 2020-07
IEC 60068-3-7-2020
IEC 60127-3-2020
IEC 60335-1-2020
IEC 60352-5-2020
IEC 60404-8-5-2020
IEC 60601-1-8-2020
IEC 60747-5-5-2020
IEC 60749-20-2020
IEC 60749-30-2020
IEC 60794-1-215-2020
IEC 61031-2020
IEC 61280-4-5-2020
IEC 61400-27-1-2020
IEC 61757-4-3-2020
IEC 61850-7-1-2020
IEC 62149-5-2020
IEC 62321-3-2-2020
IEC 62828-4-2020
IEC 62868-2-1-2020
IEC 62885-4-2020
IEC 62891-2020
IEC 62899-402-2-2020
IEC 63041-3-2020
IEC TR 61850-90-12-2020
IEC TR 63164-2-2020
IEC TR 63279-2020
IEC TS 62607-6-13-2020
ISO 1833-25:2020
ISO 10848-5:2020
ISO 11193-1:2020
ISO 11463:2020
ISO 11812:2020
ISO 12131-3:2020
ISO 12402-2:2020
ISO 12402-6:2020
ISO 12402-8:2020
ISO 13161:2020
ISO 13365-1:2020
ISO 13885-1:2020
ISO 13885-3:2020
ISO 14341:2020
ISO 14955-3:2020
ISO 15792-2:2020
ISO 16140-5:2020
ISO 16283-2:2020
ISO 16486-1:2020
ISO 17234-1:2020
ISO 17442-1:2020
ISO 17515-2:2020
ISO 18314-4:2020
ISO 18936:2020
ISO 19018:2020
ISO 19299:2020
ISO 19659-2:2020
ISO 20785-1:2020
ISO 20980:2020
ISO 21102:2020
ISO 21292:2020
ISO 21625:2020
ISO 21851:2020
ISO 22074-1:2020
ISO 22217:2020
ISO 22471:2020
ISO 22580:2020
ISO 22739:2020
ISO 22843:2020
ISO 22886:2020
ISO 23132:2020
ISO 23346:2020
ISO 23443:2020
ISO 23504-1:2020
ISO 23897:2020
ISO 24018:2020
ISO 24613-2:2020
ISO 25239-2:2020
ISO 25239-4:2020
ISO 25981:2020
ISO/IEC 14543-4-301:2020
ISO/TR 14187:2020
ISO/TS 19163-2:2020
ISO/TS 20224-2:2020
ISO/TS 20224-4:2020
ISO/TS 20224-6:2020
ISO/TS 20559:2020
PAS 1883:2020
PD CEN/TR 17524:2020
PD CEN/TS 17497:2020
PD ISO/TR 23437:2020
PD ISO/TS 23031:2020
SAE AMS 3265F-2020
SAE AMS 4323D-2020
SAE AMS 5500G-2020
SAE AMS 6278F-2020
SAE AMS 6358L-2020
SAE AMS 6479E-2020
SAE ARP 6299-2020
SAE ARP 6344-2020
SAE AS25036E-2020
SAE AS29606A-2020
SAE AS3139C-2020
SAE AS3481H-2020
SAE AS5134C-2020
SAE AS6224/1-2020
SAE AS81969/10-2020
SAE AS81969/16-2020
SAE AS81969/22A-2020
SAE AS81969/43-2020
SAE J1101-2020
SAE J1374-2020
SAE J3204-2020
SAE J846-2020
UL 12402-4 2020-07
UL 125 2020-07
UL 2808 2020-07
UL 498M 2020-07
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## theglobalist2003

Please i need EN ISO 14713-2 : 2020 standard. Please email me on theglobalist2003@yahoo.com

----------


## kheiri62

need standard you need, Just PM me or send me or send me an email
API 5DP 2020
API 19G2 2020
API 9B September 2020
ASTM A418 2020
ISO 22153 Edition 2020
API 575 4th Edition 2020
ASME B30.6 2020
API 6A 2020
ASTM A420 2020
ASTM A615 2020
API RP 751  2020
ASME B31.1  2020
ASME B30.3  2019
API6AF3  2020 
ASTM A479 2020
ASTM A703 2020
API STD 2510 2020
API 9A  2020
API 527  2020 
API 941  2020
API 527  2020 
API 660 2020
AWS D1.1 2020
AWS D1.1 2020 ERRATA
NACE ASTM G193  2020
ASTM E381 2020
NACE ASTM G193  2020
API RP 2218 2020
ASTM A194 2020
BS EN 13598-2 2020
BS EN 13598-1 2020
ASTM A193 2020
API Std 653, Addendum 2,   May  2020 
.
.
.
And many more! Just PM me or send me or send me an email

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last weelk)




```
ANSI/API St 2350-2020
API RP 11S1-1997 (2020)
API RP 9B-2015 (2020)
API Spec 19G2-2020
API TR 2579-2020
ASSE Std 1086-2020
ASTM C 149-14 (2020)
ASTM C 1814/C 1814M-20
ASTM C 224-78 (2020)
ASTM C 51-20
ASTM D 167/D 167M-20
ASTM D 653-20
ASTM D 6622/D 6622M-20
ASTM D 8274-20
ASTM D 8339-20
ASTM E 1155-20
ASTM E 664/E 664M-15 (2020)e1
ASTM F 1408-20a
ASTM F 2224-09 (2020)
ASTM F 2603-06 (2020)
ASTM F 3288/F 3288M-20
ASTM F 441/F 441M-20
ASTM F 442/F 442M-20
ASTM F 603-12 (2020)
BS EN 81-40:2020
BS EN 13067:2020
BS EN 13260:2020
BS EN 13261:2020
BS EN 13262:2020
BS EN 14614:2020
BS EN 14960-3:2020
BS EN 16157-5:2020
BS EN 17408:2020
BS EN IEC 55036:2020
BS EN IEC 62541-14:2020
BS EN IEC 62885-4:2020
BS EN ISO 3303-2:2020
BS EN ISO 5135:2020
BS EN ISO 5167-3:2020
BS EN ISO 6931-1:2020
BS EN ISO 8502-9:2020
BS EN ISO 10275:2020
BS EN ISO 11463:2020
BS EN ISO 12402-2:2020
BS EN ISO 12402-3:2020
BS EN ISO 12402-4:2020
BS EN ISO 12402-5:2020
BS EN ISO 12402-8:2020
BS EN ISO 12402-9:2020
BS EN ISO 13161:2020
BS EN ISO 13365-1:2020
BS EN ISO 13365-2:2020
BS EN ISO 16092-4:2020
BS ISO 719:2020
BS ISO 720:2020
BS ISO 1170:2020
BS ISO 3548-2:2020
BS ISO 8066-3:2020
BS ISO 8502-15:2020
BS ISO 8549-4:2020
BS ISO 9182-3:2020
BS ISO 12140-1:2020
BS ISO 12140-2:2020
BS ISO 12647-6:2020
BS ISO 16273:2020
BS ISO 20305:2020
BS ISO 37163:2020
BS ISO/IEC 19785-1:2020
CSA C22.2 No. 115:20
CSA C22.2 No. 51:20
CSA ISO/TS 20914:20
CSA S349:20
CSA Z386:20
DIN 13273-8 2020-07
DIN 1499 2020-08
DIN 19294-1 2020-08
DIN 28178 2020-07
DIN 3016-4 2020-07
DIN 3555 2020-08
DIN 4003-190 2020-07
DIN 4057 2020-07
DIN 50997 2020-08
DIN 5132 2020-07
DIN 54370 2020-08
DIN 58341 2020-07
DIN 65316 2020-08
DIN 6812 E 2020-08
DIN 685-5 2020-08
DIN 68861-2 2020-07
DIN 7295 2020-07
DIN 7952-3 2020-07
DIN 8037 2020-07
DIN 83406-2 2020-08
DIN 83406-4 2020-08
DIN 898 2020-07
DIN TS 18194 2020-07
IEC 60601-1-2-2020
IEC 60601-2-19-2020
IEC 60601-2-20-2020
IEC 60601-2-50-2020
IEC 61000-4-3-2020
IEC 61970-301-2020
IEC 62966-2-2020
ISO 5165:2020
ISO 6647-1:2020
ISO 6847:2020
ISO 7211-5:2020
ISO 8066-3:2020
ISO 8502-9:2020
ISO 8794:2020
ISO 12402-10:2020
ISO 12402-3:2020
ISO 12402-4:2020
ISO 21250-3:2020
ISO 21250-4:2020
ISO 22256:2020
ISO 22915-5:2020
ISO 23193:2020
ISO 23363:2020
ISO 31800:2020
ISO 54321:2020
ISO/IEC 19757-7:2020
ISO/IEC 21794-1:2020
ISO/IEC 30145-3:2020
ISO/IEC TR 20547-1:2020
ISO/TR 9241-514:2020
ISO/TR 17051:2020
ISO/TR 22845:2020
ISO/TR 23015:2020
ISO/TR 23276:2020
ISO/TS 17755-2:2020
ISO/TS 23973:2020
ISO/TS 24179:2020
PD CEN/TR 17538:2020
PD CEN/TS 115-4:2020
PD ISO/TR 9241-810:2020
PD ISO/TR 16219:2020
PD ISO/TS 20721:2020
PD ISO/TS 21387:2020
SAE AS39029/54B-2020
SAE AS39029/72A-2020
SAE AS85049/143B-2020
SAE AS85049/41E-2020
SAE AS9751B-2020
UL 15027-2 2020-07
UL 498E 2020-07
UL 498F 2020-07
UL 842 2020-08
UL 969A 2020-07
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## M.Younis

Dear Friend
 Kindly send me Energy Managment Standard family (ISO 50000) at this link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 to eng.younes.2008@gmail.com
 Thank you in advance

----------


## christong91

Hi popov_al please send me (kido_t@hotmail.com) all the lastest parts of ISO 12944, many thanks.

----------


## aqeelahmd

Can you please share ASTM C latest standards at aqeel_gemini87@hotmail.com ... Regards

----------


## popov_al

Hello!



new standards (last week)




```
ACI 305R-20
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 185.1-2020
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 185.2-2020
API RP 5C1-1999 (2020)
API Spec 5LC-2015 (2020)
API Spec 5ST-2010 (2020)
API St 7CW-2015 (2020)
ASTM A 1063/A 1063M-20
ASTM A 744/A 744M-20
ASTM A 780/A 780M-20
ASTM A 924/A 924M-20
ASTM C 1619-20
ASTM C 288-20
ASTM C 506M-20
ASTM C 76-20
ASTM D 1092-20
ASTM D 2680-20
ASTM D 2913-20
ASTM D 3363-20
ASTM D 3554-20
ASTM D 3555-20
ASTM D 4547-20
ASTM D 6363-20
ASTM D 6990-20
ASTM D 7310-20
ASTM D 7979-20
ASTM D 9-20
ASTM E 1237-20
ASTM E 1689-20
ASTM E 1996-20
ASTM E 800-20
ASTM F 1466-20
ASTM F 2201-20
ASTM F 2874-20
ASTM F 375-20
ASTM F 400-20
ASTM G 122-20
BS EN 6139:2020
BS EN 6141:2020
BS EN 10210-3:2020
BS EN 10219-3:2020
BS EN 13115:2020
BS EN 13200-6:2020
BS EN 13971:2020
BS EN 16602-60-14:2020
BS EN 16603-20:2020
BS EN 17173:2020
BS EN 17407:2020
BS EN IEC 60352-5:2020
BS EN IEC 60747-5-5:2020
BS EN IEC 60839-11-5:2020
BS EN IEC 61000-6-8:2020
BS EN IEC 61280-4-5:2020
BS EN IEC 61757-4-3:2020
BS EN IEC 62541-5:2020
BS EN IEC 62541-6:2020
BS EN IEC 63103:2020
BS EN ISO 2409:2020
BS EN ISO 2560:2020
BS EN ISO 3166-1:2020
BS EN ISO 3630-5:2020
BS EN ISO 6847:2020
BS EN ISO 7376:2020
BS EN ISO 10271:2020
BS EN ISO 10434:2020
BS EN ISO 14341:2020
BS EN ISO 15761:2020
BS EN ISO 15792-1:2020
BS EN ISO 15792-2:2020
BS EN ISO 16092-2:2020
BS EN ISO 17234-1:2020
BS EN ISO 20127:2020
BS EN ISO 24022-1:2020
BS IEC 60404-8-7:2020
BS IEC 62899-503-1:2020
BS ISO 4250-3:2020
BS ISO 5011:2020
BS ISO 8549-1:2020
BS ISO 8549-2:2020
BS ISO 8549-3:2020
BS ISO 9182-4:2020
BS ISO 9182-5:2020
BS ISO 11929-4:2020
BS ISO 15500-14:2020
BS ISO 15661:2020
BS ISO 16079-2:2020
BS ISO 16400-1:2020
BS ISO 17442-1:2020
BS ISO 17442-2:2020
BS ISO 18861:2020
BS ISO 20176:2020
BS ISO 21072-3:2020
BS ISO 21963:2020
BS ISO 22509:2020
BS ISO 23381:2020
BS ISO 23706:2020
BS ISO 23922:2020
BS ISO/IEC 9995-12:2020
BS ISO/IEC 13888-1:2020
BS ISO/IEC 13888-3:2020
BS ISO/IEC 19989-3:2020
BS ISO/IEC 23836:2020
BS ISO/IEC 27035-3:2020
IEC 60127-2-2020
IEC 60268-7-2020
IEC 60335-2-24-2020
IEC 60404-8-7-2020
IEC 60601-2-35-2020
IEC 60747-17-2020
IEC 60904-10-2020
IEC 60904-9-2020
IEC TR 61431-2020
IEC TR 62362-2020
IEC TS 62898-3-1-2020
IEEE Std 1800.2-2020
IEEE Std 3005.4-2020
IEEE Std 802.15.4w-2020
IEEE Std 946-2020
IEEE Std C62.55-2020
ISO 334:2020
ISO 587:2020
ISO 2409:2020
ISO 2560:2020
ISO 3166-1:2020
ISO 3166-3:2020
ISO 3303-2:2020
ISO 4097:2020
ISO 4658:2020
ISO 4659:2020
ISO 5135:2020
ISO 5167-3:2020
ISO 6707-1:2020
ISO 7331:2020
ISO 7376:2020
ISO 8779:2020
ISO 10434:2020
ISO 10802:2020
ISO 11102-1:2020
ISO 13713:2020
ISO 13728:2020
ISO 13729:2020
ISO 13733:2020
ISO 13742:2020
ISO 13755:2020
ISO 13767:2020
ISO 13776:2020
ISO 13795:2020
ISO 13797:2020
ISO 13798:2020
ISO 13799:2020
ISO 15007:2020
ISO 15638-9:2020
ISO 15761:2020
ISO 16073-9:2020
ISO 22017:2020
ISO 22213:2020
ISO 22278:2020
ISO 22526-3:2020
ISO 23113:2020
ISO 23115:2020
ISO 23116:2020
ISO 24022-1:2020
ISO 24410:2020
ISO/ASTM 52942:2020
ISO/IEC 21836:2020
ISO/TR 20791-1:2020
ISO/TR 23437:2020
ISO/TS 23031:2020
PD CEN/TS 17405:2020
PD IEC TR 62362:2020
PD IEC TR 62572-4:2020
PD ISO/TR 11064-10:2020
PD ISO/TR 22428-1:2020
PD ISO/TR 23891:2020
PD ISO/TS 19303-1:2020
SAE 1010-2020
SAE AIR 1599A-2020
SAE AIR 5373A-2020
SAE AIR 5567A-2020
SAE AIR 7501-2020
SAE AIR 790D-2020
SAE AMS 3248D-2020
SAE AMS 6477D-2020
SAE ARP 1892B-2020
SAE ARP 4834B-2020
SAE ARP 5600-2020
SAE ARP 6137-2020
SAE AS22759/13A-2020
SAE AS22759/14A-2020
SAE AS22759/22A-2020
SAE AS22759/49A-2020
SAE AS4828A-2020
SAE AS81969/21A-2020
SAE AS81969/28A-2020
SAE J2912-2020
SAE J365-2020
```


if need - write to e-mailSee More: new standards

----------


## zephmoseki

Thanks. Please email me standards at zephmoseki@live.com

----------


## mahesh6ag

Thank you, please send to mahesh6ag@yahoo.co.in.

----------


## zephmoseki

Please assist me with following ASTM standards,
ASTM E814 
ASTM E3157 
ASTM E2393
ASTM E2174 
EN 1366-3 
EN 1366-4 
UL 2079 
UL 1479 
ISO 10295-2 
ISO 102951-1

----------


## zephmoseki

Please assist me with following ASTM standards,
ASTM E814 
ASTM E3157 
ASTM E2393
ASTM E2174 
EN 1366-3 
EN 1366-4 
UL 2079 
UL 1479 
ISO 10295-2 
ISO 102951-1 

email, zephmoseki@live.com

----------


## christong91

please send the code to kido_t@hotmail.com, thanks

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
AASHTO TP 129-18 (2020)
ANSI/ASCE/EWRI 44-20
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 135-2020
ANSI/ITSDF B56.1-2020
API RP 577-2020
ASTM B 744/B 744M-15 (2020)
ASTM B 788/B 788M-09 (2020)
ASTM D 2303-20
ASTM D 2625-20
ASTM D 2649-20
ASTM D 2670-20
ASTM D 2774-20
ASTM D 4065-20
ASTM D 5304-20
ASTM D 6216-20
ASTM D 6469-20
ASTM D 8032-20
ASTM D 8344-20
ASTM E 1588-20
ASTM E 1675-20
ASTM E 1792-20
ASTM E 1795-20
ASTM E 1796-20
ASTM E 1908-20
ASTM E 21-20
ASTM E 2119-20
ASTM E 2239-20
ASTM E 2262-03 (2020)
ASTM F 2407-20
ASTM F 3463-20
BS 60080:2020
BS EN 266:2020
BS EN 1363-1:2020
BS EN 1474-2:2020
BS EN 6111:2020
BS EN 6140:2020
BS EN 12472:2020
BS EN 15269-20:2020
BS EN 16603-20-01:2020
BS EN 16603-20-06:2020
BS EN 16803-1:2020
BS EN IEC 60749-15:2020
BS EN IEC 61169-1-4:2020
BS EN IEC 61400-27-2:2020
BS EN IEC 61760-1:2020
BS EN IEC 62149-3:2020
BS EN IEC 62149-5:2020
BS EN IEC 62271-104:2020
BS EN IEC 62790:2020
BS EN IEC 62890:2020
BS EN IEC 62966-2:2020
BS EN IEC 63041-3:2020
BS EN ISO 660:2020
BS EN ISO 2810:2020
BS EN ISO 3104:2020
BS EN ISO 3303-1:2020
BS EN ISO 4126-3:2020
BS EN ISO 6259-2:2020
BS EN ISO 11073-10101:2020
BS EN ISO 16486-3:2020
BS EN ISO 19063-2:2020
BS EN ISO 22232-2:2020
BS EN ISO 25539-2:2020
BS IEC 61966-12-1:2020
BS IEC 62595-2-4:2020
BS IEC 62715-6-3:2020
BS IEC 62891:2020
BS IEC 62977-2-2:2020
BS IEC 63211-3-5:2020
BS ISO 1213-1:2020
BS ISO 1928:2020
BS ISO 2302:2020
BS ISO 2385:2020
BS ISO 4306-4:2020
BS ISO 12925-2:2020
BS ISO 13616-2:2020
BS ISO 14411-2:2020
BS ISO 16531:2020
BS ISO 16866:2020
BS ISO 17069:2020
BS ISO 19698:2020
BS ISO 20329:2020
BS ISO 21468:2020
BS ISO 21543:2020
BS ISO 21736:2020
BS ISO 21806-1:2020
BS ISO 21806-5:2020
BS ISO 21876:2020
BS ISO 22731:2020
BS ISO 22836:2020
BS ISO 23130:2020
BS ISO 23906-1:2020
BS ISO 23921:2020
BS ISO 23923:2020
BS ISO 26825:2020
BS ISO 29991:2020
BS ISO/IEC 19989-1:2020
BS ISO/IEC 19989-2:2020
BS ISO/IEC 20547-4:2020
BS ISO/IEC 30112:2020
CSA Z5001:20
IEC 62977-2-2-2020
IEC TR 61850-90-9-2020
IEEE Std 802.Qcx-2020
IEEE Std C37.48-2020
IEEE Std C57.12.70-2020
IEEE Std C62.11-2020
ISO 1170:2020
ISO 1213-1:2020
ISO 1460:2020
ISO 2810:2020
ISO 10271:2020
ISO 10352:2020
ISO 11929-4:2020
ISO 11979-5:2020
ISO 12140-1:2020
ISO 12140-2:2020
ISO 12647-6:2020
ISO 14160:2020
ISO 15118-8:2020
ISO 15500-14:2020
ISO 15661:2020
ISO 16079-2:2020
ISO 16273:2020
ISO 19063-2:2020
ISO 19698:2020
ISO 19935-2:2020
ISO 20176:2020
ISO 20305:2020
ISO 20329:2020
ISO 20560-1:2020
ISO 21308-2:2020
ISO 21583:2020
ISO 21806-1:2020
ISO 21806-4:2020
ISO 21806-5:2020
ISO 21806-6:2020
ISO 21806-7:2020
ISO 21963:2020
ISO 22232-2:2020
ISO 22476-9:2020
ISO 22744-2:2020
ISO 23052:2020
ISO 23381:2020
ISO 23498:2020
ISO 23978:2020
ISO 25539-2:2020
NACE 01104-2020
NACE SP0104-2020
NACE SP21459-2020
PAS 9017:2020
PD CEN ISO/TS 21176:2020
PD CEN ISO/TS 22756:2020
PD CEN/TR 17544:2020
PD CEN/TS 16214-2:2020
PD CEN/TS 17340:2020
PD IEC TR 61400-12-4:2020
PD IEC TR 61431:2020
PD IEC TR 61850-90-11:2020
PD IEC TR 61850-90-9:2020
PD IEC TS 62600-4:2020
PD IEC TS 62607-3-3:2020
PD ISO/IEC TR 15067-3-7:2020
PD ISO/IEC TR 15067-3-8:2020
PD ISO/IEC TR 19075-9:2020
PD ISO/IEC TS 23078-1:2020
PD ISO/IEC TS 23078-2:2020
PD ISO/TR 4450:2020
PD ISO/TS 21560:2020
PD ISO/TS 24667:2020
SAE AIR 4545A-2020
SAE AIR 5387-2020
SAE AIR 5552-2020
SAE AIR 5651-2020
SAE AMS 2759/5F-2020
SAE AMS 6412P-2020
SAE ARP 4402A-2020
SAE ARP 5146-2020
SAE ARP 5257B-2020
SAE AS22759/9A-2020
SAE AS3067C-2020
SAE AS3069A-2020
SAE AS3107B-2020
SAE AS3143C-2020
SAE AS3483C-2020
SAE AS36100C-2020
SAE AS39029/63E-2020
SAE AS8660A-2020
SAE AS9759B-2020
SAE J1698-3-2020
SAE J1787-2020
SAE J335-2020
SAE J342-2020
SAE J350-2020
SAE J617-2020
SAE J997-2020
UL 61010-2-033 2020-01
UL 61010-2-034 2020-01
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## christong91

hi please send 14341:2020 to kido_t@hotmail.com

----------


## raz

> Hello!
> 
> new standards (last week)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> AASHTO TP 129-18 (2020)
> ...



Can you share BS EN IEC 60193:2019?

----------


## aqeelahmd

> Hello!
> 
> new standards (last week)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> AASHTO TP 129-18 (2020)
> ...



Hi...I hope you are doing well. I am trying to download ASTM D from your website.... but that ******* has been stuck at 31% and is not downloading further. Please fix this.....

----------


## popov_al

> Hi...I hope you are doing well. I am trying to download ASTM D from your website.... but that ******* has been stuck at 31% and is not downloading further. Please fix this.....



Hello!

this magnet-URL upgrade in site...

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
AAMI TIR105-2020
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 204-2020
API RP 581-2016 (2020)
ASTM B 560-20
ASTM B 743-12 (2020)
ASTM C 1504-20
ASTM C 1896-20
ASTM C 550-15 (2020)
ASTM D 2782-20
ASTM D 3716-14 (2020)
ASTM D 4054-20b
ASTM D 4095-97 (2020)
ASTM D 5705-20
ASTM D 5726-98 (2020)
ASTM D 5849/D 5849M-07 (2020)
ASTM D 6081-20
ASTM D 6381/D 6381M-15 (2020)
ASTM D 6394-20
ASTM D 6625-13 (2020)
ASTM D 7027-20
ASTM D 7051-05 (2020)
ASTM D 7844-20
ASTM D 8076-20
ASTM D 8278-20
ASTM E 1519-16 (2020)
ASTM E 1555-20
ASTM E 1556-20
ASTM E 864-20
ASTM E 865-20
ASTM F 1052-20
ASTM F 1939-15 (2020)
ASTM F 855-20
BS EN 993-10:2020
BS EN 1706:2020
BS EN 15009:2020
BS EN 15085-2:2020
BS EN 16603-50-11:2020
BS EN 17282:2020
BS EN 17394-2:2020
BS EN IEC 60120:2020
BS EN IEC 60372:2020
BS EN IEC 60601-2-20:2020
BS EN IEC 60749-20:2020
BS EN IEC 61300-2-56:2020
BS EN IEC 61496-2:2020
BS EN ISO 8836:2020
BS EN ISO 9053-2:2020
BS EN ISO 9453:2020
BS EN ISO 10848-5:2020
BS EN ISO 11979-5:2020
BS EN ISO 17730:2020
BS EN ISO 23402-1:2020
BS IEC 63096:2020
BS ISO 525:2020
BS ISO 3297:2020
BS ISO 11127-8:2020
BS ISO 17090-4:2020
BS ISO 17867:2020
CSA C22.3 No. 1:20
DIN 10459 2020-09
DIN 10950 2020-09
DIN 14463-1 2020-10
DIN 17024-2 2020-10
DIN 18034-1 2020-10
DIN 18055 2020-09
DIN 1880 2020-10
DIN 34824 2020-10
DIN 38402-71 2020-10
DIN 51402-1 2020-09
DIN 51444 2020-10
DIN 51622 2020-09
DIN 51641 2020-09
DIN 58143-1 2020-09
DIN 58143-6 2020-09
DIN 65267 2020-10
DIN 65324 2020-10
DIN 6537 2020-10
DIN 65526 2020-10
DIN 6827-1 2020-10
DIN 71460-2 2020-10
DIN 74069 2020-10
DIN 79006-1 2020-10
DIN 7911-3 2020-09
DIN TR 55684 2020-09
DIN TS 18599-13 2020-10
DIN TS 26061 2020-09
DIN TS 54404 2020-10
IEEE Std 48-2020
IEEE Std C62.41.3-2020
ISO 719:2020
ISO 720:2020
ISO 1833-12:2020
ISO 1833-18:2020
ISO 1833-26:2020
ISO 3303-1:2020
ISO 3548-2:2020
ISO 4126-3:2020
ISO 4250-3:2020
ISO 5011:2020
ISO 7240-13:2020
ISO 7438:2020
ISO 8502-15:2020
ISO 8549-1:2020
ISO 8549-2:2020
ISO 8549-3:2020
ISO 8549-4:2020
ISO 8600-6:2020
ISO 8690:2020
ISO 9053-2:2020
ISO 9182-3:2020
ISO 9182-4:2020
ISO 9182-5:2020
ISO 9198:2020
ISO 9453:2020
ISO 9455-5:2020
ISO 11127-1:2020
ISO 11127-2:2020
ISO 11127-3:2020
ISO 11127-4:2020
ISO 11127-5:2020
ISO 11591:2020
ISO 12460-3:2020
ISO 18496:2020
ISO 18861:2020
ISO 19168-1:2020
ISO 20957-7:2020
ISO 21072-3:2020
ISO 21308-3:2020
ISO 21793:2020
ISO 21806-2:2020
ISO 21876:2020
ISO 22066:2020
ISO 22186:2020
ISO 22383:2020
ISO 22442-1:2020
ISO 22442-2:2020
ISO 22509:2020
ISO 22579:2020
ISO 22751:2020
ISO 23056:2020
ISO 23402-1:2020
ISO 23922:2020
ISO 24016:2020
ISO 24264:2020
ISO 29991:2020
ISO 37163:2020
ISO 37165:2020
ISO 41014:2020
ISO 50049:2020
ISO/IEC 9995-12:2020
ISO/IEC 13888-1:2020
ISO/IEC 13888-3:2020
ISO/IEC 19989-3:2020
ISO/IEC 20547-4:2020
ISO/IEC 23836:2020
ISO/IEC 27035-3:2020
ISO/IEC TR 19075-9:2020
ISO/TS 20721:2020
NACE MR0176-2020
NACE SP21434-2020
NACE TM21431-2020
PD CEN ISO/TS 19321:2020
PD CEN/TS 17045:2020
PD CEN/TS 17510:2020
PD ISO/IEC TR 23842-2:2020
PD ISO/TS 21274:2020
PD ISO/TS 22692:2020
PIP PCCTE001-2020
PIP PCIDP100-2020
PIP PCIFL100-2020
PIP PCSCP001-2020
PIP VECV1001-2020
SAE AIR 1593A-2020
SAE AIR 5917-2020
SAE AIR 6345-2020
SAE AIR 787B-2020
SAE AMS 2641D-2020
SAE AMS 4930L-2020
SAE AMS 6312K-2020
SAE AMS 6907C-2020
SAE ARP 5007A-2020
SAE AS3066C-2020
SAE AS3068B-2020
SAE AS3070A-2020
SAE AS3120B-2020
SAE AS3169B-2020
SAE AS3547B-2020
SAE AS3551A-2020
SAE AS39029/123-2020
SAE AS5782B-2020
SAE AS9712B-2020
SAE J2344-2020
SAE J2847-6-2020
SAE J3067-2020
VDA 6.5-2020
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## Cartrolles

> Hello!
> 
> new standards (last week)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> AAMI TIR105-2020
> ...



Hi, can you send the information to cartrolles@yahoo.es



Thanks for sharingSee More: new standards

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
AASHTO M 36-16 (2020)
AASHTO M 45-16 (2020)
AASHTO TP 120-16 (2020)
ACI 332-20
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 182-2020
API RP 2D-2-2020
API Spec 2C-2020
ASTM A 255-20
ASTM A 370-20
ASTM B 49-20
ASTM D 2247-15 (2020)
ASTM E 1823-20a
ASTM E 208-20
BS EN 12312-7:2020
BS EN 12999:2020
BS EN 15004-2:2020
BS EN 15004-4:2020
BS EN 15004-5:2020
BS EN 15004-6:2020
BS EN 50546:2020
BS EN ISO 9455-5:2020
BS EN ISO 11063:2020
BS EN ISO 12402-10:2020
BS EN ISO 12402-7:2020
BS ISO 1013:2020
BS ISO 19440:2020
BS ISO 20794-6:2020
BS ISO 23601:2020
DIN 10516 2020-10
DIN 11699 2020-10
DIN 14463-3 2020-10
DIN 18032-7 2020-09
DIN 18035-2 2020-09
DIN 18088-5 2020-10
DIN 2384 2020-10
DIN 3506 2020-10
DIN 4905 2020-09
DIN 51402-2 2020-09
DIN 51603-1 2020-09
DIN 51629 2020-09
DIN 53924 2020-09
DIN 58143-2 2020-09
DIN 58949-3 2020-09
DIN 65320 2020-10
DIN 65338 2020-10
DIN 6538 2020-10
DIN 65946 2020-09
DIN 6868-4 2020-10
DIN 71460-3 2020-10
DIN 7487 2020-10
DIN 7911-2 2020-09
DIN 7917 2020-10
DIN TS 17026 2020-10
DIN TS 20000-203 2020-10
DIN TS 30752-5 2020-09
DIN TS 56951 2020-09
IEC 60034-11-2020
IEC 60034-7-2020
IEC 60268-22-2020
IEC 60603-7-2020
IEC 60645-3-2020
IEC 60794-6-20-2020
IEC 60794-6-30-2020
IEC 61076-2-114-2020
IEC 61837-2-2020
IEC 62433-6-2020
IEC 62484-2020
IEC 62595-2-4-2020
IEC 62769-100-2020
IEC 62801-2020
IEC 63092-2-2020
IEC 63211-3-5-2020
IEC TR 63289-2020
IEC TS 62607-3-3-2020
IEEE Std 802.1CMde-2020
ISO 3966:2020
ISO 6259-2:2020
ISO 11127-8:2020
ISO 12925-2:2020
ISO 13616-1:2020
ISO 13616-2:2020
ISO 14411-2:2020
ISO 16486-2:2020
ISO 17090-4:2020
ISO/ASTM TR 52912:2020
ISO/TR 4450:2020
ISO/TR 9241-810:2020
ISO/TR 16219:2020
ISO/TR 22428-1:2020
ISO/TR 23891:2020
ISO/TS 19303-1:2020
ISO/TS 19321:2020
ISO/TS 21176:2020
ISO/TS 21387:2020
ISO/TS 21560:2020
ISO/TS 22756:2020
PD IEC TR 63289:2020
PD ISO/IEC TR 23842-1:2020
PD ISO/TR 22914:2020
PD ISO/TS 16175-2:2020
SAE AIR 5871A-2020
SAE AIR 810E-2020
SAE AS3585B-2020
SAE AS3586B-2020
SAE AS3587B-2020
SAE AS6070A-2020
UL 508A 2020-08
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## bernardohbg

Please send to my e-mail address: fulaninho0000@gmail.com

Thanks very much!

----------


## phucdv

Hi Everyone,

I need some following standards, can you share me with copies or scanned documents. Thank you so much in advance

ISO 17137:2018
ISO 17072-1:2019 and ISO 17072-2:2019
EN 16711-1:2015 and EN 16711-2:2015
ISO 17234-1:2020
ISO 22744-1:2020
BS EN 17130:2019
BS EN 17131:2019
ISO 21264:2019

my email: phuc.dovan@outlook.com

----------


## maipawa

Please send to me. 

My e-mail: hts8888@hotmail.com

Thank you very much!

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
AASHTO T 110-03 (2020)
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 169-2020
API St 520-1-2020
API St 520-2-2020
ASTM A 268-A 268M-20
ASTM B 658/B 658M-11 (2020)
ASTM B 794-97 (2020)
ASTM B 808-10 (2020)
ASTM B 814-06 (2020)
ASTM B 826-09 (2020)
ASTM B 885-09 (2020)
ASTM B 896-10 (2020)
ASTM D 6573/D 6573M-13 (2020)
ASTM D 6590/D 6590M-00 (2020)
ASTM D 6881/D 6881M-03 (2020)
ASTM E 1341-16 (2020)
ASTM E 135-20b
ASTM E 1810-20
ASTM E 2149-20
ASTM E 2776-20
ASTM E 2950-14 (2020)
ASTM E 3031-20
ASTM E 570-20
ASTM F 1695-20
ASTM F 1801-20
ASTM F 2861-20
ASTM F 3176-20
ASTM F 3338-20
ASTM F 838-20
BS 1722-2:2020
BS 8210:2020
BS EN 12569:2020
BS EN 13274-4:2020
BS EN 17128:2020
BS EN 17140:2020
BS EN IEC 61290-1-1:2020
BS EN IEC 62828-4:2020
BS EN IEC 62828-5:2020
BS EN ISO 1460:2020
BS EN ISO 1833-12:2020
BS EN ISO 1833-18:2020
BS EN ISO 1833-26:2020
BS EN ISO 7438:2020
BS EN ISO 11755:2020
BS EN ISO 12460-3:2020
BS EN ISO 16486-2:2020
BS EN ISO 24264:2020
BS IEC 63046:2020
BS IEC/IEEE 60980-344:2020
BS ISO 8405:2020
BS ISO 8528-3:2020
BS ISO 15900:2020
BS ISO 21111-1:2020
BS ISO 21586:2020
BS ISO 21806-2:2020
BS ISO 21806-3:2020
BS ISO 21806-8:2020
BS ISO 21806-9:2020
BS ISO 22549-1:2020
BS ISO 22549-2:2020
BS ISO 23449:2020
BS ISO 23466:2020
BS ISO 24042:2020
BS ISO 24043:2020
BS ISO 26871:2020
BS ISO/IEC 10373-1:2020
BS ISO/IEC 18046-3:2020
BS ISO/IEC 19763-3:2020
BS ISO/IEC 19823-16:2020
BS ISO/IEC 20013:2020
BS ISO/IEC/IEEE 12207-2:2020
IEC 60268-16-2020
IEC 60601-2-21-2020
IEC 60794-6-10-2020
IEC 60794-6-2020
IEC 60904-1-2020
IEC 61753-071-02-2020
IEC 61937-3-2020
IEC 62715-6-3-2020
IEC 62769-115-2-2020
IEC 63092-1-2020
IEC 63182-2-2020
IEC/IEEE 60980-344-2020
IEC TR 61400-12-4-2020
IEC TS 62600-4-2020
ISO 1928:2020
ISO 11063:2020
ISO 16486-3:2020
ISO 16866:2020
ISO 17069:2020
ISO 17867:2020
PAS 7341:2020
PD CEN/ISO TS 16791:2020
PD CEN/TR 17086:2020
PD IEC TS 61169-1-51:2020
PD ISO/PAS 24438:2020
PD ISO/TR 18146:2020
PD ISO/TS 20498-4:2020
PD ISO/TS 21872-2:2020
SAE AIR 4869A-2020
SAE AIR 5026B-2020
SAE AS3535C-2020
SAE AS3584B-2020
SAE AS85049/81B-2020
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## jayratio

hi friend, please send 14341:2020 to kecynr@gmail.com, thanks and regards, ajay

----------


## agrawava

hi can you please send me IEEE C57.104 2019 VERSION. 

MY EMAIL: v.agrawal555@gmail.com

----------


## Syed Shiraz Ali

Please share all new standards at sheeraz_117@hotmail.com.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## uservbulle

please can you send me API 577 2020 seelen580@hotmail.com

----------


## Ludmilacarballal

hello! can you send me the AMS 2644H? e-mail: ludmilacarballal@gmail.com

thank you

----------


## Spice55

Hi friend popov_al,

please could you send me BS 78:1917 ? It's a very old British Standard from 1917, so you may not be able to find a copy.

my email is: yellowriver1@gmx.co.uk

thank you for your time.

----------


## popov_al

Hello!



new standards (last week)




```
ACI 207.4R-20
ACI 211.7R-20
ANSI/SAIA A92.22-2020
API Spec 20F-2018 (2020)
API St 612-2020
ASTM A 20/A 20M-20
ASTM B 710-20a
ASTM B 935-20
ASTM C 497-20e1
ASTM D 1056-20
ASTM D 3663-20
ASTM D 7136/D 7136M-20
ASTM D 7936-20
ASTM D 8353-20
ASTM D 8355-20
ASTM E 2177-20
ASTM E 2661/E 2661M-20e1
ASTM E 3263-20
ASTM F 1506-20a
ASTM F 3132-20
BS EN 6057:2020
BS EN 13141-5:2020
BS EN 13210-1:2020
BS EN 13210-2:2020
BS EN 13623:2020
BS EN 13656:2020
BS EN 13834:2020
BS EN 15948:2020
BS EN 15998:2020
BS EN 17417:2020
BS EN 17533:2020
BS EN IEC 60076-24:2020
BS EN IEC 60335-2-43:2020
BS EN IEC 60471:2020
BS EN IEC 60601-2-22:2020
BS EN IEC 60747-17:2020
BS EN IEC 60749-30:2020
BS EN IEC 60904-10:2020
BS EN IEC 60904-4:2020
BS EN IEC 60904-9:2020
BS EN IEC 61496-1:2020
BS EN IEC 61753-071-02:2020
BS EN IEC 62003:2020
BS EN IEC 62271-108:2020
BS EN IEC 62645:2020
BS EN IEC 62769-100:2020
BS EN IEC 62769-115-2:2020
BS EN IEC 62859:2020
BS EN ISO 473:2020
BS EN ISO 787-28:2020
BS EN ISO 1942:2020
BS EN ISO 4629-3:2020
BS EN ISO 5079:2020
BS EN ISO 9454-2:2020
BS EN ISO 9455-9:2020
BS EN ISO 10352:2020
BS EN ISO 10477:2020
BS EN ISO 11127-4:2020
BS EN ISO 11591:2020
BS EN ISO 12004-1:2020
BS EN ISO 12958-1:2020
BS EN ISO 12958-2:2020
BS EN ISO 13338:2020
BS EN ISO 14002-1:2020
BS EN ISO 17200:2020
BS EN ISO 18771:2020
BS EN ISO 18796-1:2020
BS EN ISO 20387:2020
BS EN ISO 21683:2020
BS EN ISO 22232-3:2020
BS EN ISO 22476-9:2020
BS EN ISO 22598:2020
BS EN ISO 22744-2:2020
BS EN ISO 22751:2020
BS EN ISO 23306:2020
BS EN ISO 24265:2020
BS EN ISO 25065:2020
BS EN ISO 41014:2020
BS EN ISO 80000-3:2020
BS ISO 2834-1:2020
BS ISO 10667-1:2020
BS ISO 10667-2:2020
BS ISO 13007-6:2020
BS ISO 13616-1:2020
BS ISO 13784-2:2020
BS ISO 14571:2020
BS ISO 17190-1:2020
BS ISO 17190-10:2020
BS ISO 17190-3:2020
BS ISO 17190-4:2020
BS ISO 17190-5:2020
BS ISO 17190-6:2020
BS ISO 17190-7:2020
BS ISO 17190-8:2020
BS ISO 17190-9:2020
BS ISO 19747:2020
BS ISO 21628:2020
BS ISO 21866-1:2020
BS ISO 22384:2020
BS ISO 23226:2020
BS ISO 23977-2:2020
BS ISO 24044:2020
BS ISO/IEC 30113-60:2020
BS ISO/IEC 30144:2020
CISPR 14-1-2020
IEC 61326-1-2020
IEC/IEEE 62209-1528-2020
IEC/IEEE 62704-4-2020
IEEE Std 2745.3-2020
ISO 1942:2020
ISO 5079:2020
ISO 9454-2:2020
ISO 9455-9:2020
ISO 12004-1:2020
ISO 12958-1:2020
ISO 12958-2:2020
ISO 14571:2020
ISO 20888:2020
ISO 22232-1:2020
ISO 22232-3:2020
ISO 22444-1:2020
ISO 22444-2:2020
ISO 22450:2020
ISO 23493:2020
ISO 24263:2020
ISO 24265:2020
ISO/ASTM 52903-2:2020
ISO/IEC 10373-1:2020
ISO/IEC 21122-5:2020
ISO/IEC 23092-1:2020
ISO/IEC 23092-2:2020
ISO/IEC 23092-4:2020
ISO/IEC/IEEE 12207-2:2020
ISO/IEC/IEEE 24748-3:2020
ISO/IEC TR 23842-1:2020
ISO/IEC TR 23842-2:2020
JEDEC JESD22-A104F-2020
PD CEN ISO/TS 80004-11:2020
PD CEN/TS 17523:2020
PD CLC IEC/TR 61511-4:2020
PD CLC IEC/TR 63201:2020
PD CLC IEC/TR 63216:2020
PD CLC/TR 50600-99-1:2020
PD IEC PAS 63324:2020
PD IEC PAS 63328:2020
PD IEC PAS 63329:2020
PD IEC TR 60522-2:2020
PD IEC TS 62282-9-101:2020
PD IEC TS 62836:2020
SAE AIR 5744-2020
SAE AIR 6892-2020
SAE AMS 2514B-2020
SAE AMS 3381B-2020
SAE AMS 5070K-2020
SAE AMS 6250N-2020
SAE AMS 6263N-2020
SAE AMS 6300H-2020
SAE AMS 6533C-2020
SAE AMS 7310L-2020
SAE ARP 1176B-2020
SAE ARP 6537-2020
SAE AS4877J-2020
SAE AS5419/8A-2020
SAE AS5419/9A-2020
SAE AS5449A-2020
SAE AS8992-2020
SAE AS9385A-2020
SAE AS9951-2020
SAE J1899-2020
SAE J1966-2020
SAE J2568-2020
SAE J3081-2020
SAE J3198-2020
SAE J348-2020
SAE MA 4177A-2020
UL 1598A 2020-10
```


if need - write to e-mailSee More: new standards

----------


## parallax1957

Hello popov-al,

Would you happened to have CSA O86-14 standard?
Thanks in advance

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ACI 522.1-20
ACI 549.6R-20
ANSI N42.34a-2020
API MPMS 8.2 2020
API Spec 8C-2012 (2020)
API TR 1152-2020
ASME A112.18.8-2020
ASME B16.1-2020
ASME B30.4-2020
ASME HST-6-2020
ASTM A 181/A 181M-14 (2020)
ASTM A 511/A 511M-20
ASTM A 836/A 836M-14 (2020)
ASTM B 1014-20
ASTM B 865-20
ASTM C 1550-20
ASTM C 813-20
ASTM D 2239-12a (2020)
ASTM D 4222-20
ASTM D 7438-20
ASTM D 8021-20
ASTM D 8354-20
ASTM E 1225-20
ASTM E 2313-20
ASTM E 3236/E 3236M-20
ASTM F 1268-90 (2020)
ASTM F 1358/F 1358M-20
ASTM F 1453-92 (2020)
ASTM F 1653-95 (2020)
ASTM F 1955-20
ASTM F 1962-20
ASTM F 2461-20
ASTM F 2735-20
ASTM F 3115/F 3115M-20
ASTM F 3487-20
ASTM F 719-20e1
ASTM G 101-04 (2020)
ASTM G 208-12 (2020)
ISO/ASTM 51261-13 (2020)
ISO/ASTM 52701-13 (2020)
BS EN 12225-2020
BS EN 13451-1-2020
BS EN 15655-2-2020
BS EN 17411-2020
BS EN 17424-2020
BS EN 50520-2020
BS EN IEC 60317-60-1-2020
BS EN IEC 60317-60-2-2020
BS EN IEC 60645-3-2020
BS EN IEC 60794-6-10-2020
BS EN IEC 60794-6-20-2020
BS EN IEC 60794-6-2020
BS EN IEC 60794-6-30-2020
BS EN IEC 60904-1-2020
BS EN IEC 61000-4-3-2020
BS EN IEC 62435-8-2020
BS EN IEC 63182-2-2020
BS EN ISO 12402-6-2020
BS EN ISO 12999-1-2020
BS EN ISO 13259-2020
BS EN ISO 14007-2020
BS EN ISO 14008-2020
BS EN ISO 15118-8-2020
BS EN ISO 16283-2-2020
BS EN ISO 20888-2020
BS EN ISO 21432-2020
BS EN ISO 22017-2020
BS EN ISO 24263-2020
BS EN ISO 26000-2020
BS EN ISO 80000-11-2020
BS EN ISO/ASTM 52942-2020
BS ISO 5667-10-2020
BS ISO 8600-5-2020
BS ISO 13216-4-2020
BS ISO 15500-4-2020
BS ISO 15500-5-2020
BS ISO 15643-2020
BS ISO 16000-28-2020
BS ISO 16417-2020
BS ISO 19005-4-2020
BS ISO 21470-2020
BS ISO 21710-2020
BS ISO 21741-2020
BS ISO 21806-7-2020
BS ISO 22066-2020
BS ISO 22095-2020
BS ISO 22248-2020
BS ISO 22290-2020
BS ISO 22328-1-2020
BS ISO 22383-2020
BS ISO 22561-2020
BS ISO 22992-2-2020
BS ISO 23472-2-2020
BS ISO 23493-2020
BS ISO 23977-1-2020
BS ISO 24261-1-2020
BS ISO/ASTM 51818-2020
BS ISO/IEC 11770-5-2020
BS ISO/IEC 30145-2-2020
BS X 42-2020
IEC 60076-10-1-2020
IEC 61010-2-202-2020
IEC 61810-4-2020
IEC 61850-4-2020
IEC 63048-2020
IEEE Std 2140.1-2020
IEEE Std 336-2020
IEEE Std 802.1Qcr-2020
ISO 11433-2020
ISO 12215-10-2020
ISO 12215-7-2020
ISO 12967-1-2020
ISO 12967-2-2020
ISO 12967-3-2020
ISO 13259-2020
ISO 14820-3-2020
ISO 21543-2020
ISO 21597-2-2020
ISO 24266-2020
ISO 80601-2-69-2020
ISO/IEC 10373-6-2020
ISO/IEC 18046-3-2020
ISO/IEC TS 29140-2020
IWA 35-2020
NFPA 1194-2021
NFPA 17-2021
NFPA 1952-2021
NFPA 3-2021
NFPA 70E-2021
PD CEN ISO/TR 21555-2020
PD CEN ISO/TS 23818-1-2020
PD CEN ISO/TS 80004-13-2020
PD CEN/TR 14473-2020
PD CEN/TR 17546-2020
PD CEN TR 17554-2020
PD IEC TS 62898-3-1-2020
PD ISO/TR 23015-2020
PD ISO/TS 13434-2020
SAE AIR 1666C-2020
SAE AIR 8012-2020
SAE AMS 1424R-2020
SAE AMS 2461-2020
SAE AMS 7027-2020
SAE AMS 7725F-2020
SAE ARP 1234C-2020
SAE ARP 6337-2020
SAE ARP 7495-2020
SAE AS20253B-2020
SAE AS22520/29-2020
SAE AS28914C-2020
SAE AS35061B-2020
SAE AS5860C-2020
SAE AS6470-2020
SAE AS7475E-2020
SAE AS7768/1B-2020
SAE AS7928/4C-2020
SAE AS9104/3A-2020
SAE J1379-2020
SAE J2311-2020
SAE J2418-2020
SAE J639-2020
SAE J700-2020
SAE MA 3476A-2020
UL 50E 2020-10
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## safetypartha

Pl. share these NFPA standards Bro,
NFPA 1194-2021 
NFPA 17-2021 
NFPA 1952-2021 
NFPA 3-2021 
NFPA 70E-202

Thanks in advance.

----------


## lhanx2

Please share ISO 21809-1 2018 revision.Thanks!

----------


## edlau77

HI please share IEC 60974-14:2018

Email: edlau77@yahoo.com

Thank you

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
AASHTO/AWS D1.5M/D1.5-2020
ACI 301-20
ACI CCS-4-20
ANSI/ASSP A10.5-2020
ANSI/AWWA C700-20
ANSI/AWWA C710-20
ANSI Z136.5-2020
API Spec 20B-2020
API TR 2A-LFS-2020
ASME A13.1-2020
ASME B18.24-2020
ASTM A 255-20a
ASTM A 703/A 703M-20a
ASTM A 847/A 847M-20
ASTM C 1802-20
ASTM D 1533-20
ASTM D 2225-20
ASTM D 2779-92 (2020)
ASTM D 3336-20b
ASTM D 3829-20a
ASTM D 4198-20
ASTM D 4380-20
ASTM D 4684-20a
ASTM D 5282-05 (2020)
ASTM D 5858-96 (2020)
ASTM D 6273-20
ASTM D 7228-06a (2020)
ASTM D 8362-20
ASTM E 2500-20
ASTM E 2835-11 (2020)
ASTM E 837-20
ASTM F 1287-90 (2020)
ASTM F 1472-20a
ASTM F 1654-95 (2020)
ASTM F 2159-20
ASTM F 2624-12 (2020)
ASTM F 2854-20
ASTM F 3143-20
ASTM F 3341/F 3341M-20a
ASTM F 3432-20a
ASTM G 203-10 (2020)
BS 903-A9:2020
BS 8446:2020
BS 8950:2020
BS EN 352-1:2020
BS EN 352-10:2020
BS EN 352-2:2020
BS EN 352-3:2020
BS EN 352-4:2020
BS EN 352-7:2020
BS EN 352-8:2020
BS EN 352-9:2020
BS EN 1004-1:2020
BS EN 1064:2020
BS EN 1676:2020
BS EN 1824:2020
BS EN 1871:2020
BS EN 12715:2020
BS EN 13146-4:2020
BS EN 13231-2:2020
BS EN 13819-1:2020
BS EN 13819-2:2020
BS EN 13848-2:2020
BS EN 15571:2020
BS EN 17127:2020
BS EN 17412-1:2020
BS EN 17423:2020
BS EN IEC 61897:2020
BS EN IEC 62435-3:2020
BS EN IEC 62932-2-2:2020
BS EN ISO 3376:2020
BS EN ISO 3506-1:2020
BS EN ISO 8666:2020
BS EN ISO 11690-1:2020
BS EN ISO 11690-2:2020
BS EN ISO 12945-1:2020
BS EN ISO 12945-2:2020
BS EN ISO 12945-3:2020
BS EN ISO 12945-4:2020
BS EN ISO 13143-1:2020
BS EN ISO 23251:2020
BS EN ISO 24266:2020
BS EN ISO 24267:2020
BS EN ISO 80601-2-67:2020
BS EN ISO 80601-2-69:2020
BS IEC 62873-3-1:2020
BS IEC 62873-3-2:2020
BS IEC 63240-1:2020
BS IEC 63240-2:2020
BS ISO 11119-1:2020
BS ISO 11119-2:2020
BS ISO 20911:2020
BS ISO 20912:2020
BS ISO 21863:2020
BS ISO 21915-3:2020
BS ISO 22887:2020
BS ISO/ASTM 52903-1:2020
BS ISO/IEC 14543-3-10:2020
BS ISO/IEC 24643:2020
BS ISO/IEC 30106-3:2020
CISPR 36-2020
CISPR TR 16-3-2020
CSA B149.2:20
IAPMO IS 34-2020
IEC 60050-741-2020
IEC 60112-2020
IEC 60317-25-2020
IEC 60317-61-2020
IEC 60317-62-2020
IEC 60317-71-2020
IEC 60317-72-2020
IEEE Std 485-2020
IEEE Std 802.15.22.3-2020
IEEE Std 802E-2020
IEEE Std C57.12.01-2020
ISO 3087:2020
ISO 22095:2020
ISO/IEC 19785-1:2020
ISO/IEC 19785-3:2020
ISO/IEC 19823-16:2020
ISO/IEC 19944-1:2020
ISO/IEC 19989-1:2020
ISO/IEC 19989-2:2020
ISO/IEC 20013:2020
ISO/IEC 23003-3:2020
ISO/IEC 23005-1:2020
ISO/IEC 23008-2:2020
ISO/IEC 23009-2:2020
ISO/IEC 23094-1:2020
ISO/IEC 30106-2:2020
ISO/IEC 30106-3:2020
ISO/IEC 30112:2020
ISO/IEC 30113-60:2020
ISO/IEC 30145-2:2020
ISO/IEC TR 15067-3-7:2020
ISO/IEC TR 15067-3-8:2020
ISO/IEC TR 23843:2020
ISO/IEC TS 23078-1:2020
ISO/IEC TS 23078-2:2020
ISO/TS 4210-10:2020
NFPA 101-2021
NFPA 17A-2021
NFPA 303-2021
NFPA 54-2021
NFPA 96-2021
PD CEN ISO/TR 56004:2020
PD CLC/TS 50136-9:2020
PD IEC TS 63106-1:2020
PD ISO/TR 18228-1:2020
PD ISO/TS 05660-5:2020
UL 1741 2020-09
UL 248-19 2020-02
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## MUHAMAD FAIZOL RASHIDI

Hai,
Please share ASME Y14.36.
email to me: fzlengineeringwork@gmail.com.my

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
API RP 13I-2020
API RP 97L-2020
ASME B73.1-2020
ASME Y14.24-2020
ASTM A 459-08 (2020)
ASTM A 744/A 744M-20a
ASTM C 1244/C 1244M-20
ASTM D 1037-12 (2020)
ASTM D 1943-20
ASTM D 2477-07 (2020)
ASTM D 2983-20
ASTM D 3827-92 (2020)
ASTM D 4176-20
ASTM D 4652-20
ASTM D 5090-20
ASTM D 5671-20
ASTM D 6001/D 6001M-20
ASTM D 6821-20a
ASTM D 8108-20
ASTM E 2133-03 (2020)
ASTM E 2583-07 (2020)
ASTM E 3266-20
ASTM E 867-06 (2020)
ASTM F 1446-20
ASTM F 1498-08 (2020)
ASTM F 1733-20
ASTM F 2423-11 (2020)
ASTM F 2694-16 (2020)
ASTM F 3064/F 3064M-20a
ASTM F 3319-20
ASTM F 3348-20b
ASTM G 202-12 (2020)
ASTM G 211-14 (2020)
ASTM G 33-99 (2020)
BS EN 352-5:2020
BS EN 352-6:2020
BS EN 1097-8:2020
BS EN 3219:2020
BS EN 15684:2020
BS EN 16205:2020
BS EN 16564:2020
BS EN IEC 60603-7:2020
BS EN IEC 61076-2-114:2020
BS EN IEC 61968-5:2020
BS EN IEC 62282-8-201:2020
BS EN IEC 62793:2020
BS EN IEC 62942:2020
BS EN ISO 1833-17:2020
BS EN ISO 11691:2020
BS EN ISO 12967-3:2020
BS EN ISO 15004-1:2020
BS EN ISO 15156-1:2020
BS EN ISO 15156-2:2020
BS EN ISO 15156-3:2020
BS EN ISO 20932-3:2020
BS EN ISO 21597-2:2020
BS EN ISO 22065:2020
BS EN ISO 80601-2-70:2020
BS ISO 9772:2020
BS ISO 11277:2020
BS ISO 12856-2:2020
BS ISO 15930-9:2020
BS ISO 16075-1:2020
BS ISO 18561-1:2020
BS ISO 21709:2020
BS ISO 21915-2:2020
BS ISO 23324:2020
BS ISO 26623-1:2020
DIN 14680 2020-11
DIN 14920 2020-11
DIN 15765 2020-11
DIN 18073 2020-11
DIN 18122-2 2020-11
DIN 18960 2020-11
DIN 28132 2020-11
DIN 35860 2020-11
DIN 382 2020-11
DIN 4000-76 2020-11
DIN 4108-4 2020-11
DIN 4567-1 2020-11
DIN 45689-1 2020-11
DIN 4724 2020-11
DIN 50157-1 2020-11
DIN 5057 2020-11
DIN 51623 2020-11
DIN 55655-10 2020-11
DIN 55655-16 2020-11
DIN 55985-1 2020-11
DIN 56927 2020-11
DIN 58953-7 2020-11
DIN 6129-1 2020-11
DIN 65083 2020-11
DIN 6650-9 2020-11
DIN 68877-1 2020-11
DIN 80001-1 2020-11
DIN 847 2020-11
DIN 855 2020-11
DIN 95413 2020-11
DIN TS 16591 2020-11
IEC 60601-1-9-2020
IEC 60704-2-17-2020
IEC 61076-8-101-2020
IEC 61326-2-1-2020
IEC 61326-2-4-2020
IEC 61400-27-2-2020
IEC 61631-2020
IEC 61754-35-2020
IEC 61803-2020
IEC 62135-2-2020
IEC 62264-6-2020
IEC 62373-1-2020
IEC 62541-6-2020
IEC 62788-5-1-2020
IEC 62832-2-2020
IEC 63046-2020
IEC 63086-1-2020
IEC 63152-2020
IEC PAS 61076-2-010-2020
IEC PAS 63329-2020
IEC TR 60919-1-2020
IEC TR 63141-2020
IEC TS 62282-9-101-2020
IEC TS 62686-1-2020
IEEE Std 11073-10420-2020
IEEE Std 1484.12.1-2020
IEEE Std 1826-2020
IEEE Std 1910.1-2020
IEEE Std 2821-2020
ISO 2834-1:2020
ISO 5667-10:2020
ISO 8405:2020
ISO 8666:2020
ISO 21468:2020
ISO 80601-2-67:2020
ISO/TR 18146:2020
ISO/TR 20891:2020
NACE SP0472-2020
NFPA 1500-2021
NFPA 1801-2021
NFPA 220-2021
NFPA 3000-2021
NFPA 497-2021
PAS 6010:2020
PAS 7061:2020
PD 6687-1:2020
PD CEN ISO/TR 21960:2020
PD CEN ISO/TS 80004-3:2020
PD CEN/TR 17535:2020
PD CEN/TS 17135:2020
PD IEC TR 62541-1:2020
PD IEC TR 62541-2:2020
PD ISO TR 9241-312:2020
PD ISO TS 18621-21:2020
PD ISO TS 21054:2020
SAE AIR 1673B-2020
SAE AIR 744D-2020
SAE AMS 2431/9-2020
SAE AMS 4480A-2020
SAE AMS 7022-2020
SAE ARP 1232C-2020
SAE AS25043F-2020
SAE AS5590-1A-2020
SAE AS5861B-2020
SAE AS9806B-2020
SAE J2288-2020
SAE J2728-2020
SAE USCAR-11-2020
SAE USCAR-32-2020
SAE USCAR-40-2020
UL 399 2020-07
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## skricciolo

Hello popov_al, could you share with me 27035-1, 27035-2 and 27035-3 ?

skric100@gmail.com

Thank you in advance!

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 125-2020
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 216-2020
ANSI/SAIA A92.20-2020
AS 1391:2020
AS 2150:2020
AS 4425:2020
AS/NZS 2063:2020
AS/NZS 4782.1:2020
AS/NZS 5263.1.7:2020
AS/NZS 8124.4:2020
ASME RT-1-2020
ASME Y14.43-2011 (2020)
ASTM B 666/B 666M-20
ASTM C 1710-20
ASTM C 1788-20
ASTM C 534/C 534M-20a
ASTM D 1799-20
ASTM D 2633-20
ASTM D 2683-20
ASTM D 3300-20
ASTM D 3524-14 (2020)
ASTM D 3530-20
ASTM D 4049-20
ASTM D 4175-20ae1
ASTM D 4223/D 4223M-20
ASTM D 4821-20
ASTM D 7798-20
ASTM D 8289-20
ASTM E 1351-01 (2020)
ASTM E 2435-05 (2020)
ASTM E 2531-06 (2020)
ASTM E 2876-13 (2020)
ASTM E 3222-20a
ASTM F 1871-20
ASTM F 2229-20
ASTM F 2461-20a
ASTM F 2695-12 (2020)
ASTM F 3034-15 (2020)
ASTM F 3232/F 3232M-20
ASTM F 3313-20
ASTM G 59-97 (2020)
ASTM G 84-89 (2020)
BS 10102-1:2020
BS 10102-2:2020
BS EN 71-2:2020
BS EN 1329-1:2020
BS EN 1837:2020
BS EN 1974:2020
BS EN 14105:2020
BS EN 14112:2020
BS EN 17419-1:2020
BS EN 50342-4:2020
BS EN 50397-1:2020
BS EN IEC 60112:2020
BS EN IEC 60704-2-17:2020
BS EN IEC 61803:2020
BS EN IEC 62311:2020
BS EN IEC 62351-6:2020
BS EN IEC 62832-1:2020
BS EN IEC 62832-3:2020
BS EN IEC 63073-1:2020
BS EN ISO 439:2020
BS EN ISO 10581:2020
BS EN ISO 11665-3:2020
BS EN ISO 15528:2020
BS EN ISO 23243:2020
BS IEC 62899-202-6:2020
BS ISO 3046-6:2020
BS ISO 6934-4:2020
BS ISO 11525-2:2020
BS ISO 13276:2020
BS ISO 16075-2:2020
BS ISO 20304-1:2020
BS ISO 21436:2020
BS ISO 21437:2020
BS ISO 21716-1:2020
BS ISO 23467:2020
BS ISO 23590:2020
BS ISO/IEC 18032:2020
BS ISO/IEC 19772:2020
BS ISO/IEC 21118:2020
BS ISO/IEC 30113-61:2020
CSA C22.2 No. 94.2:20
DIN 14630 2020-11
DIN 14925 2020-11
DIN 18121-2 2020-11
DIN 2340 2020-11
DIN 3799 2020-11
DIN 4003-76 2020-11
DIN 45672-2 2020-11
DIN 477 2020-11
DIN 51605 2020-11
DIN 55655-15 2020-11
DIN 55985-2 2020-11
DIN 60022-1 2020-11
DIN 65271 2020-11
DIN 7334 2020-11
DIN 8472-2 2020-11
DIN 95415 2020-11
ICC IBC-2021
ICC ICCPC-2021
ICC IFGC-2021
ICC IMC-2021
ICC IPMC-2021
IEC 60601-2-1-2020
IEC 61076-8-100-2020
IEC 61326-2-2-2020
IEC 61326-2-6-2020
IEC 61643-331-2020
IEC 61760-1-2020
IEC 62149-3-2020
IEC 62351-6-2020
IEC 62574-2020
IEC 62832-1-2020
IEC 63068-3-2020
IEC 63093-3-2020
IEC PAS 63324-2020
IEC TR 60522-2-2020
IEC TS 61169-1-51-2020
IEC TS 62607-6-3-2020
IEEE Std 1623-2020
ISO 1585:2020
ISO 7195:2020
ISO 11119-1:2020
ISO 11119-2:2020
ISO 11119-3:2020
ISO 22561:2020
ISO 22887:2020
ISO 23222:2020
ISO 23243:2020
ISO 23324:2020
ISO 23977-1:2020
ISO 23977-2:2020
ISO 24261-1:2020
ISO 26623-1:2020
ISO 56005:2020
ISO 80601-2-70:2020
ISO/IEC 11770-5:2020
ISO/TS 13434:2020
ISO/TS 20498-4:2020
ISO/TS 21872-2:2020
ISO/TS 80004-3:2020
ISO/TS 80004-8:2020
NFPA 1006-2021
NFPA 18-2021
NFPA 221-2021
NFPA 4-2021
NFPA 790-2021
NFPA 99-2021
PAS 224:2020
PAS 6012:2020
PD CEN ISO/TS 80004-8:2020
PD CEN/TR 15367-1:2020
PD CEN/TR 17557:2020
PD CEN/TS 16010:2020
PD IEC TR 60904-14:2020
PD IEC TR 63196:2020
PD IEC TS 62607-4-8:2020
PD ISO/TR 17243-3:2020
PD ISO/TS 21331:2020
PD ISO/TS 24541:2020
SAE AIR 6325-2020
SAE AMS 4330D-2020
SAE AMS 7021-2020
SAE ARP 4155B-2020
SAE ARP 6909-2020
SAE AS22520/44A-2020
SAE AS25042F-2020
SAE AS28772C-2020
SAE AS5590B-2020
SAE AS85049/52F-2020
SAE J1628-2020
SAE J2540-2-2020
SAE J2549-2020
SAE J2727-2020
SAE J3018-2020
SAE USCAR-13-2020
SAE USCAR-39-2020
SAE USCAR-6-2020
UL 507 2020-05
UL 67 2020-07
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## Macedo

Please send me  BS EN 13094:2020 via e-mail to : santanapnp@hotmail.com

Thank you

----------


## popov_al

> Please send me  BS EN 13094:2020 via e-mail to : santanapnp@hotmail.com
> 
> Thank you



Hello!

You can free download (via to_r_r_ent) from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: new standards

----------


## c4275313

HI please share SAE APR4462b

Email: j206hee@naver.com

Thank you

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 127-2020
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 41.11-2020
API MPMS 11.2.5 2020
API Spec 12B-2020
AS 1012.25.1:2020
AS 15818:2020
AS 1735.20:2020
AS 17757:2020
AS 22734:2020
AS 3133:2020
AS 3568:2020
AS 3700-2018 Sup 1:2020
AS 4100:2020
AS 4233.2-2013 (2020)
AS 4793:2020
AS 5156:2020
AS 5340:2020
AS 60974.1:2020
AS 61534.1:2020
AS 8005:2020
AS/NZS 1301.422:2020
AS/NZS 1891.1:2020
AS/NZS 4024.2602:2020
AS/NZS 5263.1.6:2020
ASTM A 975-20
ASTM B 242-99 (2020)
ASTM B 319-91 (2020)
ASTM B 661-12 (2020)
ASTM C 1002-20
ASTM C 1433-20
ASTM C 1577-20
ASTM C 282-20
ASTM C 368-88 (2020)
ASTM C 372-94 (2020)
ASTM C 424-93 (2020)
ASTM C 556-16 (2020)
ASTM C 769-15 (2020)e1
ASTM D 2737-12a (2020)
ASTM D 4177-20
ASTM D 5459-95 (2020)
ASTM D 5833-12 (2020)
ASTM D 6792-20
ASTM D 7524-20
ASTM D 7753-12 (2020)
ASTM D 7882-20
ASTM D 7884-20
ASTM D 8334/D 8334M-20
ASTM E 3265-20
ASTM F 1917-20e1
ASTM F 2306/F 2306M-20
ASTM F 2620-20
ASTM F 3090-20
ASTM F 876-20a
BS 1722-18:2020
BS 8298-2:2020
BS 8298-3:2020
BS 8298-4:2020
BS 8626:2020
BS EN 12385-3:2020
BS EN 13953:2020
BS EN 15011:2020
BS EN 17076:2020
BS EN IEC 62566-2:2020
BS EN ISO 1833-3:2020
BS EN ISO 10993-1:2020
BS EN ISO 20647:2020
BS EN ISO 21663:2020
BS EN ISO 22442-2:2020
BS IEC/IEEE 62704-4:2020
BS ISO 3865:2020
BS ISO 8820-10:2020
BS ISO 8820-12:2020
BS ISO 12231-1:2020
BS ISO 16612-3:2020
BS ISO 20904:2020
BS ISO 21860:2020
BS ISO 22514-3:2020
BS ISO 23070:2020
BS ISO 23946:2020
BS ISO 24041:2020
BS ISO 56005:2020
DIN 10115 2020-12
DIN 14800-13 2020-11
DIN 16282 2020-12
DIN 16463 2020-11
DIN 18125-2 2020-11
DIN 22102-1 2020-12
DIN 3267 2020-11
DIN 32984 2020-12
DIN 38405-52 2020-11
DIN 4220 2020-11
DIN 4575 2020-11
DIN 50157-2 2020-11
DIN 513-1 2020-12
DIN 51455 2020-12
DIN 51639-4 2020-11
DIN 55977 2020-11
DIN 58146 2020-11
DIN 6442 2020-11
DIN 6809-6 2020-11
DIN 8089 2020-12
DIN 83100-5 2020-11
DIN 856 2020-11
DIN TR 18844 2020-12
DIN TS 20000-202 2020-11
DIN TS 54405 2020-12
ICC IFC-2021
ICC IPC-2021
ICC IPSDC-2021
ICC ISPSC-2021
ICC IWUIC-2021
ICC IZC-2021
IEC 60704-2-1-2020
IEC 60730-2-9-2020
IEC 61290-1-1-2020
IEC 61326-2-3-2020
IEC 61326-2-5-2020
IEC 61496-1-2020
IEC 61496-2-2020
IEC 61757-1-1-2020
IEC 61966-12-1-2020
IEC 62153-4-9-2020
IEC 62343-3-3-2020
IEC 62541-4-2020
IEC 62788-1-4-2020
IEC 62832-3-2020
IEC 63008-2020
IEC 63093-2-2020
IEC 63252-2020
IEC PAS 63328-2020
IEC SRD 63268-2020
IEC TR 62595-1-4-2020
IEC TS 62196-3-1-2020
IEC TS 62882-2020
IEEE Std 1906.1.1-2020
ISO 230-3:2020
ISO 1013:2020
ISO 1833-3:2020
ISO 2385:2020
ISO 4306-4:2020
ISO 8528-3:2020
ISO 9772:2020
ISO 11171:2020
ISO 11690-2:2020
ISO 12945-2:2020
ISO 12945-4:2020
ISO 13143-1:2020
ISO 13784-2:2020
ISO 15500-4:2020
ISO 15643:2020
ISO 16000-28:2020
ISO 16531:2020
ISO 17190-10:2020
ISO 17190-4:2020
ISO 17190-6:2020
ISO 17190-8:2020
ISO 18527-3:2020
ISO 19747:2020
ISO 20794-6:2020
ISO 21051:2020
ISO 21111-2:2020
ISO 21586:2020
ISO 21663:2020
ISO 21710:2020
ISO 21716-2:2020
ISO 21736:2020
ISO 21806-3:2020
ISO 21806-9:2020
ISO 21863:2020
ISO 22043:2020
ISO 22248:2020
ISO 22328-1:2020
ISO 22549-1:2020
ISO 22590:2020
ISO 22836:2020
ISO 23130:2020
ISO 23306:2020
ISO 23466:2020
ISO 23601:2020
ISO 23921:2020
ISO 24042:2020
ISO 24044:2020
ISO 26825:2020
ISO/ASTM 52941:2020
ISO/IEC 23092-5:2020
ISO/IEC TR 15944-14:2020
ISO/PAS 24438:2020
ISO/TR 17534-4:2020
ISO/TR 23383:2020
ISO/TS 16175-2:2020
ISO/TS 18621-21:2020
ISO/TS 21354:2020
ISO/TS 24667:2020
NACE SP0296-2020
NFPA 1-2021
NFPA 1953-2021
NFPA 496-2021
NFPA 791-2021
NFPA 99B-2021
PAS 79-1:2020
PAS 79-2:2020
PIP PCIGN100-2020
SAE AIR 6016-2020
SAE AMS 2448C-2020
SAE AMS 2774G-2020
SAE AMS 4336C-2020
SAE AMS 5524M-2020
SAE ARP 4105C-2020
SAE ARP 5119A-2020
SAE ARP 5364A-2020
SAE ARP 6249-2020
SAE AS23190D-2020
SAE AS5131A-2020
SAE AS6342-2020
SAE AS7351B-2020
SAE AS9741D-2020
SAE J1127-2020
SAE J1542-2020
SAE J3047-2020
SAE J990-2020
SAE MA 2010A-2020
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## mamko3346

thank you so much

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 184-2020
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 64-2020
ANSI N42.42-2020
AS 1141.11.1:2020
AS 16110.1:2020
AS 1735.4:2020
AS 1891.5:2020
AS 26142:2020
AS 3498:2020
AS 3668:2019 (2020)
AS 4024.3701:2020
AS 4233.1:2013 (2020)
AS 4576:2020
AS 5013.26:2020
AS 5329:2020
AS 60669.2.1:2020
AS 61000.6.4:2020
AS 61952:2020
AS/NZS 1301.421:2020
AS/NZS 1301.458:2020
AS/NZS 1891.3:2020
AS/NZS 5263.1.11:2020
AS/NZS 5601.2:2020
ASME B16.48-2020
ASTM B 252-92 (2020)
ASTM B 403-20
ASTM B 429/B 429M-20
ASTM B 917/B 917M-12 (2020)
ASTM C 1063-20a
ASTM C 1460-20
ASTM C 1764-20
ASTM C 329-88 (2020)
ASTM C 370-12 (2020)
ASTM C 408-88 (2020)
ASTM C 554-93 (2020)
ASTM C 614-20
ASTM C 896-20e1
ASTM D 1900-20
ASTM D 2864-20
ASTM D 5458-95 (2020)
ASTM D 5663-15 (2020)
ASTM D 6733-01 (2020)
ASTM D 7369-20
ASTM D 7684-11 (2020)
ASTM D 7881-20
ASTM D 7883-20
ASTM D 7898-14 (2020)
ASTM E 2616-09 (2020)
ASTM E 344-20
ASTM F 1336-20
ASTM F 1960-20
ASTM F 2338-09 (2020)
ASTM F 3004-13 (2020)
ASTM F 3449-20
BS EN 113-1:2020
BS EN 2133:2020
BS EN 4864:2020
BS EN 12493:2020
BS EN 13155:2020
BS EN 13586:2020
BS EN 17343:2020
BS EN IEC 60384-13:2020
BS EN IEC 60704-2-1:2020
BS EN IEC 61228:2020
BS EN IEC 61810-4:2020
BS EN IEC 62832-2:2020
BS EN ISO 717-1:2020
BS EN ISO 717-2:2020
BS EN ISO 16106:2020
BS EN ISO 16610-29:2020
BS EN ISO 21976:2020
BS EN ISO 22043:2020
BS EN ISO 22970:2020
BS EN ISO 23168:2020
BS EN ISO IEC 27006:2020
BS EN ISO IEC 30111:2020
BS ISO 3353-1:2020
BS ISO 3353-2:2020
BS ISO 6306:2020
BS ISO 19332:2020
BS ISO 19935-2:2020
BS ISO 19986:2020
BS ISO 20530-1:2020
BS ISO 21998:2020
BS ISO 22838:2020
BS ISO/IEC 05230:2020
BS ISO/IEC 20897-1:2020
BS ISO/IEC 27014:2020
BS ISO/IEC 29158:2020
CSA ANSI Z83.26-20 (CSA 2.37-20)
CSA C22.2 No. 253-20
CSA R100-20
DIN 10519 2020-12
DIN 14334 2020-12
DIN 16281 2020-12
DIN 17744 2020-12
DIN 2082-1 2020-12
DIN 22102-2 2020-12
DIN 25435-1 2020-12
DIN 25481 2020-12
DIN 30655-1 2020-12
DIN 30655-3 2020-12
DIN 513-2 2020-12
DIN 51378 2020-12
DIN 51910 2020-12
DIN 51914 2020-12
DIN 51944 2020-12
DIN 54115-6 2020-12
DIN 6803-2 2020-12
DIN 68800-4 2020-12
DIN 8094 2020-12
DIN TS 10224 2020-12
IEC 60172-2020
IEC 60794-2-11-2020
IEC 60794-2-21-2020
IEC 60794-2-31-2020
IEC 61228-2020
IEC 61753-061-2-2020
IEC 61977-2020
IEC 62386-105-2020
IEC 62769-101-1-2020
IEC 62769-101-2-2020
IEC 62790-2020
IEC 62873-1-2020
IEC 62873-3-1-2020
IEC 62873-3-2-2020
IEC 63073-1-2020
IEC 63240-1-2020
IEC 63240-2-2020
IEC/ASTM 62885-7-2020
IEC TR 62541-1-2020
IEC TR 62572-4-2020
IEC TS 62607-6-14-2020
IEC TS 62885-1-2020
ISO 525:2020
ISO 1382:2020
ISO 2302:2020
ISO 3297:2020
ISO 8501-4:2020
ISO 8600-5:2020
ISO 10477:2020
ISO 11690-1:2020
ISO 12945-1:2020
ISO 12945-3:2020
ISO 13007-6:2020
ISO 13216-4:2020
ISO 15156-3:2020
ISO 15500-5:2020
ISO 15900:2020
ISO 16417:2020
ISO 17190-1:2020
ISO 17190-3:2020
ISO 17190-5:2020
ISO 17190-7:2020
ISO 17190-9:2020
ISO 18775:2020
ISO 20794-5:2020
ISO 20794-7:2020
ISO 21111-1:2020
ISO 21470:2020
ISO 21628:2020
ISO 21709:2020
ISO 21716-1:2020
ISO 21716-3:2020
ISO 21741:2020
ISO 21806-8:2020
ISO 21860:2020
ISO 21866-1:2020
ISO 22065:2020
ISO 22290:2020
ISO 22384:2020
ISO 22549-2:2020
ISO 22731:2020
ISO 22992-2:2020
ISO 23226:2020
ISO 23449:2020
ISO 23472-2:2020
ISO 23906-1:2020
ISO 23923:2020
ISO 24043:2020
ISO 24267:2020
ISO 26871:2020
ISO/IEC 19772:2020
ISO/IEC 24643:2020
ISO/IEC TR 29119-11:2020
ISO/TR 11064-10:2020
ISO/TR 22914:2020
ISO/TR 24464:2020
ISO/TS 16791:2020
ISO/TS 21274:2020
ISO/TS 22692:2020
JEDEC JESD235C-2020
NFPA 1192-2021
NFPA 30-2021
NFPA 312-2021
NFPA 59-2021
NFPA 90A-2021
NFPA 921-2021
PD CEN ISO/TR 23383:2020
PD CEN/TR 15071:2020
PD CEN/TR 17447:2020
PD CEN/TR 17474:2020
PD CEN/TR 17536:2020
PD CLC/TR 45550:2020
PD CLC/TS 50703-2:2020
PD IEC PAS 63325:2020
PD IEC TR 61858-3:2020
PD ISO/PAS 45005:2020
SAE ARP 4791B-2020
SAE ARP 5621A-2020
SAE ARP 7503-2020
SAE AS4088F-2020
SAE AS6040A-2020
SAE AS6870-2020
SAE AS8049D-2020
SAE J1128-2020
SAE J2990-2-2020
SAE J973-2020
UL 218 2020-09
UL 869A 2020-06
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/ASHRAE/ICC/USGBC/IES Standard 189.1-2020
ASTM C 1005-20
ASTM C 1196-20
ASTM C 1324-20a
ASTM C 1634-20
ASTM C 506-20e1
ASTM C 902-20
ASTM D 2196-20
ASTM D 2396-20
ASTM D 3241-20c
ASTM D 3753-20
ASTM D 4175-20b
ASTM D 4751-20b
ASTM D 6905-20
ASTM D 7091-20
ASTM D 7793-20
ASTM D 8227-20
ASTM D 883-20b
ASTM E 1326-20
ASTM E 1645-20a
ASTM E 1843-20
ASTM E 2123-20
ASTM E 2128-20
ASTM E 446-20
ASTM E 519/E 519M-20
ASTM E 979-20
ASTM F 3020-20
ASTM F 3117/F 3117M-20
ASTM F 3278-20
ASTM F 3449-20
ASTM G 105-20
BS 7666-2:2020
BS 8666:2020
BS EN 1673:2020
BS EN 4861:2020
BS EN 17230:2020
BS EN 17397-1:2020
BS EN IEC 60268-16:2020
BS EN IEC 61400-27-1:2020
BS EN IEC 61804-5:2020
BS EN IEC 62433-6:2020
BS EN ISO 12215-10:2020
BS EN ISO 12215-7:2020
BS EN ISO 12967-1:2020
BS EN ISO 12967-2:2020
BS EN ISO 16140-4:2020
BS EN ISO 20024:2020
BS EN ISO 22442-1:2020
BS EN ISO 22510:2020
BS EN ISO 22553-1:2020
BS EN ISO 22553-2:2020
BS EN ISO 22553-3:2020
BS EN ISO 22553-4:2020
BS EN ISO 22553-5:2020
BS EN ISO 22553-6:2020
BS EN ISO 27509:2020
BS EN ISO 35104:2020
BS EN ISO/ASTM 52915:2020
BS EN ISO/IEC 15408-2:2020
BS ISO 230-3:2020
BS ISO 11171:2020
BS ISO 12742:2020
BS ISO 17822:2020
BS ISO 19230:2020
BS ISO 20688-1:2020
BS ISO 20794-5:2020
BS ISO 21111-2:2020
BS ISO 21716-2:2020
BS ISO 23104:2020
BS ISO 24016:2020
BS ISO 27186:2020
BS ISO/IEC 9594-1:2020
BS ISO/IEC 9594-3:2020
BS ISO/IEC 9594-5:2020
BS ISO/IEC 9594-6:2020
BS ISO/IEC 9594-7:2020
BS ISO/IEC 9594-9:2020
BS ISO/IEC 23531:2020
BS ISO/IEC 30106-2:2020
BS ISO/IEC 30161-1:2020
DIN 13273-7 2020-12
DIN 15996 2020-12
DIN 17742 2020-12
DIN 18177-1 2020-12
DIN 212-1 2020-12
DIN 22102-3 2020-12
DIN 25443 2020-12
DIN 28084 2020-12
DIN 30655-2 2020-12
DIN 33402-2 2020-12
DIN 513-3 2020-12
DIN 51902 2020-12
DIN 51911 2020-12
DIN 51920 2020-12
DIN 52354 2020-12
DIN 55979 2020-12
DIN 6858-2 2020-12
DIN 8054 2020-12
DIN TR 67702 2020-12
DIN TS 1108-5 2020-12
IEC 62485-5-2020
IEC TR 60904-14-2020
IEC TR 63043-2020
IEC TR 63282-2020
IEC TR 63307-2020
IEEE Std 2418.2-2020
IEEE Std C62.92.5-2020
ISO 2647:2020
ISO 23472-1:2020
ISO/TR 04804:2020
NFPA 160-2021
NFPA 499-2021
NFPA 90B-2021
NSF/ANSI/CAN 372-2020
PAS 186:2020
PAS 19668:2020
PD CEN ISO/TR 19402:2020
PD CEN/TR 17452:2020
PD CEN/TR/ISO/ASTM 52912:2020
PD CEN/TS 17073:2020
PD IEC TR 63227:2020
PD IEC TS 62607-6-3:2020
PD IEC TS 62885-1:2020
PD ISO/IEC TR 10036:2020
PD ISO/IEC TR 23843:2020
PD ISO/IEC TR 23951:2020
PD ISO/IEC TR 29119-11:2020
PD ISO/TR 23576:2020
PD ISO/TR 24464:2020
PD ISO/TS 15311-1:2020
PD ISO/TS 18621-31:2020
SAE AMS 2770R-2020
UL 1647 2020-07
UL 555 2020-10
```


if neew - write to e-mail

----------


## endezyar

Merhaba rica etsem standartları baranzeki@gmail.com adresine g&#246;nderebilir misiniz

----------


## douer2019007

Dear Popov_al,
Could you please share the the following standards?

ISO 19345-1:2019
ISO 19345-2:2019
ISO 23386:2020
ISO 23387:2020
ISO 41014:2020

Email: douer2015007@163.com

Thank you very much.

----------


## William Hernan Gutierrez

Hello could you send me the link mi email is whgutierrezr@gmail.com, I am more interested in BS 60080:2020

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
API MPMS 2.2D 2003 (2021)
API MPMS 3.1A 2013 (2021)
ASTM C 1019-20
ASTM C 1197-20
ASTM C 1601-20
ASTM C 1860-20
ASTM C 1902-20
ASTM C 891-20
ASTM D 2126-20
ASTM D 2511-20
ASTM D 3222-20
ASTM D 4000-20
ASTM D 4172-20
ASTM D 5207-20
ASTM D 6743-20
ASTM D 7073-20
ASTM D 7780-20
ASTM D 8314-20
ASTM D 8359-20
ASTM D 8363-20
ASTM E 104-20a
ASTM E 1453-20
ASTM E 1795-20a
ASTM E 192-20
ASTM E 1955-20
ASTM E 2049-20
ASTM E 2124-20
ASTM E 253-20a
ASTM E 390-20
ASTM E 601-20
ASTM F 2785-20
ASTM F 3189-20
BS EN 15199-1:2020
BS EN 15199-2:2020
BS EN 15199-3:2020
BS EN 15746-1:2020
BS EN 15746-4:2020
BS EN ISO 2922:2020
BS EN ISO 18086:2020
BS EN ISO 34101-1:2020
BS IEC SRD 63268:2020
BS ISO 1382:2020
BS ISO 4406-2021
BS ISO 7195:2020
BS ISO 7970-2021
BS ISO 10845-2:2020
BS ISO 11119-3:2020
BS ISO 14009:2020
BS ISO 14404-4:2020
BS ISO 16073-6-2021
BS ISO 19206-4:2020
BS ISO 20414:2020
BS ISO 20947-2:2020
BS ISO 21051:2020
BS ISO 21502:2020
BS ISO 21757-1:2020
BS ISO 21806-4:2020
BS ISO 22948:2020
BS ISO 23694-2021
BS ISO 23825:2020
BS ISO 24220:2020
BS ISO/IEC 14651:2020
BS ISO/IEC 19944-1:2020
BS ISO/IEC/IEEE 24748-3:2020
CSA B149.1:20
DIN 13182 2021-01
DIN 13459 2021-01
DIN 14530-8 2021-01
DIN 1809 2021-01
DIN 18541-1 2021-01
DIN 18541-2 2021-01
DIN 4074-2 2021-01
DIN 5452-1 2021-01
DIN 55468-1 2021-01
DIN 65100 2021-01
DIN 65428 2021-01
DIN 65430 2021-01
DIN 65431 2021-01
DIN 65434 2021-01
DIN 66136-4 2021-01
IEEE Std 11073-10404-2020
IEEE Std 11073-40101-2020
IEEE Std 1502-2020
ISO 1833-22:2020
ISO 4301-2:2020
ISO 5667-1:2020
ISO 8099-2:2020
ISO 8407-2021
ISO 8848:2020
ISO 8849:2020
ISO 9093:2020
ISO 13297:2020
ISO 14065:2020
ISO 16147:2020
ISO 21626-1:2020
ISO 21626-2:2020
ISO 21626-3:2020
ISO 21637:2020
ISO 21644-2021
ISO 21765:2020
ISO 23123:2020
ISO 23221:2020
ISO 23411:2020
ISO 25377:2020
ISO 31110:2020
ISO/IEC 14496-12:2020
ISO/IEC 14496-32-2021
ISO/IEC 23090-8:2020
ISO/IEC TR 23008-13:2020
ISO/TR 21186-1-2021
ISO/TS 20049-2:2020
ISO/TS 23030:2020
NFPA 30A-2021
NFPA 5000-2021
NFPA 703-2021
PAS 06011:2020
PD CEN/TS 16800:2020
PD IEC TR 63282:2020
PD ISO/IEC TS 27100:2020
PD ISO/IEC TS 29140:2020
PD ISO/TR 20891:2020
SAE AIR 1749A-2020
SAE AIR 5933-2020
SAE AIR 6966-2020
SAE ARP 1846B-2020
SAE ARP 876F-2021
SAE AS14272A-2020
SAE AS39029/17C-2020
SAE AS39029/92B-2020
SAE AS5419/9B-2021
SAE AS7511B-2020
SAE AS8008A-2020
SAE AS9952-2020
SAE HEB1C-2020
SAE J1333-2020
SAE J1334-2020
SAE J1409-2020
SAE J1410-2020
SAE J1939-17-2020
SAE J1942-1-2020
SAE J2534-2-2020
SAE J2598-2020
SAE J3039-2020
SAE MA 4187A-2020
SAE USCAR-47-2020
UL 2200 2020-09
UL 2231-2 2020-12
UL 979 2020-06
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## gunjwateganesh

looking for sych a standard
astm A530-18
ASTM A249-18a
ASTM A263-12(2019)
ASTM A264-12(2019)
ASTM A265-12(2019)
ASTM A561-08(2020)
ASTM A800-20
ASTM B359-2018
ASTM B359-2018
ASTM B775-2019
ASTM D1238-2020
ASTM D792-2020
ASTM E800-2020
ASTM G48-2020
ASTM G85-2019

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
API Spec 15HR-2016 (2021)
API Spec 5CT-2018 (2021)
ASTM A 510/A 510M-20
ASTM C 1029-20
ASTM C 1892/C 1892M-20a
ASTM D 1934-20
ASTM D 2243-20
ASTM D 2509-20a
ASTM D 2513-20
ASTM D 3295-20
ASTM D 3493-20
ASTM D 3576-20
ASTM D 4054-20c
ASTM D 4649-20
ASTM D 4814-20b
ASTM D 5639/D 5639M-20
ASTM D 5835-20
ASTM D 6300-20b
ASTM D 6767-20a
ASTM D 7313-20
ASTM D 7418-20
ASTM D 7430/D 7430M-20
ASTM D 7831-20
ASTM D 7875-20
ASTM D 8196-20
ASTM D 8365-20
ASTM E 1751/E 1751M-20
ASTM E 1848-20
ASTM E 2107-20
ASTM E 273-20
ASTM E 3223/E 3223M-20
ASTM E 514/E 514M-20
ASTM F 2075-20
ASTM F 2948-20
ASTM F 3083/F 3083M-20a
ASTM F 3396/F 3396M-20
ASTM F 3496-20
BS EN 1459-4:2020
BS EN 1459-5:2020
BS EN 1672-2:2020
BS EN 1804-1:2020
BS EN 1804-2:2020
BS EN 1804-3:2020
BS EN 15746-2:2020
BS EN 15746-3:2020
BS EN IEC 60335-2-87:2020
BS EN IEC 61980-1:2021
BS EN IEC 62769-101-1:2021
BS EN IEC 62769-101-2:2021
BS EN IEC 63193:2021
BS EN ISO 8559-1:2020
BS EN ISO 8559-2:2020
BS EN ISO 16122-5:2020
BS EN ISO 20266:2020
BS EN ISO 21546:2020
BS EN ISO 21637:2020
BS EN ISO 22516:2020
BS EN ISO 22518:2020
BS EN ISO 22557:2020
BS EN ISO 23088:2020
BS EN ISO 23321:2020
BS ISO 939:2021
BS ISO 3455:2021
BS ISO 9241-971:2020
BS ISO 13044-2:2021
BS ISO 15370:2021
BS ISO 17420-1:2021
BS ISO 17420-2:2021
BS ISO 17420-4:2021
BS ISO 18527-3:2020
BS ISO 19587:2021
BS ISO 21217:2020
BS ISO 21308-2:2020
BS ISO 21806-6:2020
BS ISO 22341:2021
BS ISO 22821:2021
BS ISO 23133:2021
BS ISO/IEC 9594-11:2020
DIN 14461-10 2021-01
DIN 18500-1 2021-01
DIN 3606 2021-01
DIN 4102-16 2021-01
DIN 50009 2021-01
DIN 6444 2021-01
DIN 65429 2021-01
DIN 65433 2021-01
DIN 8048 2021-01
DIN/TR 55684 2021-01
IEEE Std 11073-40102-2020
IEEE Std 1609.2.1-2020
IEEE Std 2747-2020
IEEE Std 370-2020
ISO 15156-1:2020
ISO 15156-2:2020
ISO 16474-3:2021
ISO 19609-1:2021
ISO 19609-2:2021
ISO 20043-1:2021
ISO 21304-2:2021
ISO/IEC 14496-10:2020
ISO/IEC 14651:2020
PD CEN/TS 17458:2020
PD CLC IEC/TS 61980-2:2020
PD IEC TR 62271-312:2021
PD IEC TR 63307:2020
PD IEC TS 62607-8-2:2021
PD ISO/IEC TR 63306-1:2020
PD ISO/TR 17534-4:2020
PD ISO/TS 14778:2021
PD ISO/TS 21354:2020
PD ISO/TS 23362:2021
SAE AS3156B-2020
SAE AS39029/57C-2021
SAE AS5419/8B-2021
SAE AS6021A-2020
SAE AS7515B-2020
SAE AS8050-2020
SAE J1523-2021
SAE J1525-2021
SAE J1553-2021
SAE J1700-2021
SAE J1847-2021
SAE J1863-2021
SAE J1907-2021
SAE J1969-2021
SAE J2100-2021
SAE J2301-2021
UL 8139 2020-07
UNE-CWA 17553-2020
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## Syed Shiraz Ali

Kindly share BS EN 15341:2019 standard syedshirazali@hotmail.com



ThanksSee More: new standards

----------


## JUNAIDRAFEY

Hi, I need API TR 979 and 980. Can you please share the link on j.rafey@gmail.com.

----------


## gs153

API TR 979-2018 
link : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## micaziv

Thanks a lot gs153!

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
API RP 573-2021
API Spec 5B-2017 (2021)
API St 650-2020 (2021)
ASSE/IAPMO/ANSI Series 7000-2020
ASSE Std 1003-2020
ASSE Std 1035-2020
ANSI/CAN/ASSE/IAPMO Std 1055-2020
ASSE Std 1090-2020e1
ASTM C 1300-95 (2020)
ASTM C 1510-01 (2020)
ASTM C 1607-12 (2020)
ASTM C 773-88 (2020)
ASTM C 849-88 (2020)
ASTM D 116-86 (2020)
ASTM D 1514-15 (2020)
ASTM D 2442-75 (2020)
ASTM D 3450-15 (2020)
ASTM D 4763-06 (2020)
ASTM D 4828-94 (2020)
ASTM D 4901-99 (2020)
ASTM D 4903-99 (2020)
ASTM D 4905-99 (2020)
ASTM D 5414-95 (2020)
ASTM D 5416-95 (2020)
ASTM D 6020-00 (2020)
ASTM D 632-12 (2020)e1
ASTM D 6402-99 (2020)
ASTM D 6404-99 (2020)
ASTM D 6406-99 (2020)
ASTM D 6408-99 (2020)
ASTM D 6410-99 (2020)
ASTM D 6900-10 (2020)
ASTM D 7566-20c
ASTM D 7679-16 (2020)
ASTM D 8316-20a
ASTM E 1672-12 (2020)
ASTM E 2861-16 (2020)
ASTM E 598-08 (2020)
ASTM F 1110-09 (2020)
ASTM F 482-09 (2020)
ASTM G 107-95 (2020)e1
ASTM G 184-06 (2020)e1
ASTM G 48-11 (2020)e1
BS EN 1829-1-2021
BS EN 4687-2021
BS EN 4688-2021
BS EN 12463-2021
BS EN 14104-2021
BS EN 15188-2020
BS EN 16842-5-2021
BS EN 16842-8-2021
BS EN 17289-1-2020
BS EN 17289-2-2020
BS EN 17289-3-2020
BS EN IEC 60172-2021
BS EN IEC 60598-2-23-2021
BS EN IEC 61010-2-202-2021
BS EN IEC 61083-3-2021
BS EN ISO 9902-6-2021
BS EN ISO 15616-4-2021
BS EN ISO 20475-2020
BS EN ISO 21765-2021
BS EN ISO 22636-2020
BS EN ISO 22969-2020
BS IEC 61156-12-2021
BS IEC 62977-2-1-2021
BS ISO 8092-5-2021
BS ISO 8102-2-2021
BS ISO 10845-1-2020
BS ISO 16640-2021
BS ISO 22192-2021
BS ISO 23864-2021
BS ISO 23865-2021
BS ISO 24617-2-2020
BS ISO/IEC 24711-2021
BS ISO/IEC/IEEE 16085-2021
CLSI M59-2020
CLSI POCT14-2020
CSA/ANSI NGV 4.7-20
CSA B55.1-20
CSA B602-20
CSA C22.2 No. 344-20
CSA C22.2 No. 35-20
IEC 60076-22-5-2021
IEC 60305-2021
IEC 60794-1-2-2021
IEC 61156-12-2021
IEC 61169-15-2021
IEC 61169-65-2021
IEC 61800-1-2021
IEC PAS 63312-2021
IEC TR 60601-4-5-2021
IEC TR 61188-8-2021
IEEE Std 1528.7-2020
IEEE Std 3004.3-2020
IEEE Std 3527.1-2020
ISO 939-2021
ISO 1763-2020
ISO 4406-2021
ISO 8930-2021
ISO 10667-1-2020
ISO 10667-2-2020
ISO 13044-2-2021
ISO 13304-1-2020
ISO 13304-2-2020
ISO 14879-1-2020
ISO 17730-2020
ISO 18941-2020
ISO 21562-2020
ISO 22258-2020
ISO 23590-2020
ISO 24014-1-2021
ISO/TR 22411-2021
ANSI/MSS SP-144-2020
PD CEN/TR 17614-2021
PD CEN/TS 1329-2-2021
PD CEN/TS 17394-1-2021
PD CEN/TS 17394-3-2021
PD CEN/TS 17394-4-2021
PD CEN/TS 17403-2021
PD IEC TR 61188-8-2021
PD IEC TS 62282-9-102-2021
PD ISO/TR 17321-5-2021
SAE AIR 1266B-2021
SAE AIR 1609B-2021
SAE AMS 2403P-2020
SAE AMS 2406P-2020
SAE AMS 4310F-2020
SAE AMS 4897E-2020
SAE AMS 5859F-2021
SAE AMS 5950D-2020
SAE AMS 6413N-2020
SAE AMS 6891-2-2020
SAE AMS 6891-2020
SAE ARP 4102-9B-2021
SAE ARP 5607B-2021
SAE ARP 570B-2021
SAE ARP 5898A-2020
SAE AS12810-5-2020
SAE AS12810AR-5-2020
SAE AS3401B-2021
SAE AS39029/34C-2021
SAE AS39029/35C-2021
SAE AS43300/4-2020
SAE AS7928/15B-2021
SAE AS85049/104C-2021
SAE AS85049/25B-2021
SAE J1524-2021
SAE J1529-2021
SAE J1739-2021
SAE J1836-2021
SAE J1851-2021
SAE J1918-2021
SAE J2025-2021
SAE J2215-2021
SAE J243-2021
SAE J3176-2021
UL 347 2020-11
UL 60335-2-52 2020-04
UL 94 2020-06
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## gaurav.ume

Please share ISO/IEC 30145 all three parts.
gaurav.maldins@gmail.com
Thanks in advance!

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ACI 310.1-20
ACI 546.2R-20
ANSI/AARST CCAH-2020
ANSI/AARST MW-RN-2020
ANSI/AARST RRNC-2020
ANSI Z136.7-2020
API RP 554-3-2021
API St 610-2021
AS 1484.13.3:2020
AS 17253:2021
AS 1742.4:2020
AS 2758.0:2020
AS 2758.5:2020
AS 3825:2020
AS 4943.1:2021
AS/NZS 2161.2:2020
AS/NZS 2632.1:2020
AS/NZS 2632.3:2020
ASME NM.3.1-2020
ASME NM.3.2-2020
ASME NM.3.3-2020
ASSE/IAPMO/ANSI 12080-2020
ASSE/IAPMO IS 32-2020e1
ASSE Std 1008-2020
ASSE Std 1037-2020
ASSE Std 1061-2020
ASSE Std 1072-2020
ASTM B 447-12a (2021)
ASTM B 698/B 698M-10 (2021)
ASTM C 1466-00 (2020)
ASTM C 1479M-16 (2021)
ASTM C 1821/C 1821M-16 (2021)e1
ASTM C 738-94 (2020)
ASTM C 949-80 (2020)
ASTM D 1475-13 (2020)
ASTM D 1512-15b (2020)
ASTM D 2521/D 2521M-76 (2021)
ASTM D 3628-15 (2021)
ASTM D 4417-20a
ASTM D 449/D 449M-03 (2021)
ASTM D 4786-00 (2020)
ASTM D 4831-00 (2020)
ASTM D 4899-99 (2020)
ASTM D 4902-99 (2020)
ASTM D 4989/D 4989M-90a (2021)
ASTM D 5415-95 (2020)
ASTM D 5548-13 (2020)
ASTM D 6075-13 (2020)
ASTM D 6403-99 (2020)
ASTM D 6407-99 (2020)
ASTM D 6489-99 (2020)
ASTM D 7042-21
ASTM D 7393-16 (2020)
ASTM D 7662-15 (2020)
ASTM D 7867-13 (2020)
ASTM D 8000-15 (2020)
ASTM D 8378/D 8378M-21
ASTM E 2089-15 (2020)
ASTM E 2971-16 (2020)
ASTM F 1105-09 (2020)
ASTM F 483-09 (2020)
ASTM G 185-06 (2020)e1
BS 6256:2021
BS EN 12697-42:2021
BS EN 14222:2021
BS EN 14654-1:2021
BS EN 14654-2:2021
BS EN 14654-3:2021
BS EN 14654-4:2021
BS EN 14772:2021
BS EN IEC 60268-22:2020
BS EN IEC 60522-1:2021
BS EN IEC 60675-2:2021
BS EN IEC 60675-3:2021
BS EN IEC 61851-25:2021
BS EN IEC 62435-7:2021
BS EN IEC 62485-5:2021
BS EN IEC 63185:2021
BS EN ISO 5829:2021
BS EN ISO 5830:2021
BS EN ISO 7285:2021
BS EN ISO 8407:2021
BS EN ISO 16474-3:2021
BS EN ISO 21304-2:2021
BS EN ISO 21644:2021
BS ISO 6002:2021
BS ISO 21498-1:2021
BS ISO 23598:2021
BS ISO 24613-4:2021
CSA B137.11:20
CSA B55.2:20
CSA B621:20
CSA B622:20
CSA C22.2 No. 37:20
CSA C68.5:20
CSA Z316.6:20
ICC IEBC-2021
IEC 60079-10-1-2020
IEC 60364-5-53-2020
IEC 60522-1-2020
IEC 60675-3-2020
IEC 60947-6-2-2020
IEC 61083-3-2020
IEC 61300-3-53-2020
IEC 61851-25-2020
IEC 62325-451-10-2020
IEC 62435-7-2020
IEC 62552-2-2020
IEC 63115-2-2021
IEC TR 60269-5-2020
IEC TS 62836-2020
IEEE Std 1484.11.2-2020
IEEE Std 2144.1-2020
IEEE Std C62.31-2020
IPC-1782A-2020
IPC-2551-2020
ISO 717-1:2020
ISO 717-2:2020
ISO 3630-5:2020
ISO 15500-16:2020
ISO 15500-19:2020
ISO 15500-6:2020
ISO 15792-1:2020
ISO 16400-1:2020
ISO 21072-2:2020
ISO 21100:2020
ISO 22863-3:2020
ISO 23404:2020
ISO 23581:2020
ISO 24041:2020
ISO/ASTM 51818:2020
ISO/IEC 9594-1:2020
ISO/IEC 9594-11:2020
ISO/IEC 9594-2:2020
ISO/IEC 20897-1:2020
ISO/IEC 23531:2020
ISO/IEC 27014:2020
ISO/IEC 29158:2020
ISO/IEC 29160:2020
ISO/IEC/IEEE 8802-1AE:2020
ISO/IEC TR 10036:2020
ISO/IEC TR 63306-1:2020
ISO/IEC TS 27100:2020
ISO/TR 23576:2020
MSS SP-108-2020
NACE SP0303-2020
NACE SP21475-2020
PAS 7060:2021
PAS 7062:2021
PD CEN ISO/TR 21186-1:2021
PD CEN/TS 15427-1-2:2021
PD CEN/TS 15427-2-2:2021
PD IEC PAS 63312:2021
PD IEC TR 60601-4-5:2021
PD IEC TS 63058:2021
PD ISO/TR 16312-2:2021
PD ISO/TS 22421:2021
SAE AIR 6552/3-2020
SAE AIR 7502-2021
SAE AMS 2483C-2021
SAE AMS 4457A-2021
SAE AMS 4510J-2021
SAE AMS 5667P-2020
SAE AMS 5706N-2020
SAE AMS 5794F-2021
SAE AMS 6891/1-2020
SAE AMS-H-6875C-2020
SAE ARP 5534-2021
SAE ARP 5873B-2021
SAE ARP 6277-2021
SAE AS27647E-2021
SAE AS39029/18C-2021
SAE AS43500AR/4-2020
SAE AS5193B-2021
SAE AS70001/1-2020
SAE AS81914/9B-2021
SAE AS81969/11A-2021
SAE AS81969/25A-2021
SAE AS85049/29C-2021
SAE AS85049/49D-2021
SAE J1282-2021
SAE J1615-2021
SAE J1864-2021
SAE J1948-2021
SAE J2610-2021
SAE J2730-2021
SAE J3002-2021
SAE J3042-2021
SAE J3079/1-2021
SAE J3096-2021
SAE USCAR-12-2021
SAE USCAR-44-2021
UL 1123 2020-11
UL 1897 2020-09
UL 33 2020-04
UL 4200A 2020-05
UL 60079-6 2020-08
UL 62841-1 2020-08
UL 72 2020-04
UL 9 2020-03
WRC 584-2020
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## piolo

Hello sir, 
Kindly share the following:
NFPA 101-2021
NFPA 1, 2021
NFPA 3 & 4, 2021
NFPA 17, 2021
NFPA 17A, 2021
NFPA 703, 2021
NFPA 30, 2021
NFPA 54, 2021
NFPA 96, 2021
NFPA 99, 2021
NFPA 220, 2021
NFPA 221, 2021
NFPA 5000, 2021

pleasewakeupnow11@gmail.com

TIA!!!

----------


## bmuratozturk

Hello I need last elevator and escalator standards.
email : bmozturk35@gmail.com
thanks in advance

----------


## bramesh121

Kindly send me to bramesh121@gmail.com

----------


## royowin

Kindly send me to kittikun.h@gmail.com
Thank you so much

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 55-2020
API St 623-2021
API St 664-2014 (2021)
AS 1484.13.5:2020
AS 2341.26:2020
AS 2885.5:2020
AS 3772:2020
AS 4587:2020
AS/NZS 2161.3:2020
AS/NZS 2632.2:2020
AS/NZS 4024.3703:2020
AS/NZS 4417.2:2020
AS/NZS 4777.2:2020
ASME B16.36-2020
ASME B18.6.2-2020
ASME NM.2-2020
ASSE/IAPMO/ANSI Series 15000-2020
ASSE LEC 2009-2021
ASSE LEC 2010-2020
ASSE Std 1023-2020
ASSE Std 1064-2020
ASTM B 640-12a (2021)
ASTM B 974/B 974M-16 (2021)
ASTM C 1479-16 (2021)
ASTM C 1545-02 (2020)
ASTM C 1824-16 (2021)
ASTM C 848-88 (2020)
ASTM D 1370/D 1370M-12 (2021)
ASTM D 1506-15 (2020)
ASTM D 1780-05 (2020)
ASTM D 2918-99 (2020)
ASTM D 3864-12 (2021)
ASTM D 4434/D 4434M-21
ASTM D 4741-21
ASTM D 4798/D 4798M-11 (2021)
ASTM D 4869/D 4869M-16a (2021)
ASTM D 4900-99 (2020)
ASTM D 4904-99 (2020)
ASTM D 5201-05a (2020)
ASTM D 5481-21
ASTM D 5849/D 5849M-21
ASTM D 6401-99 (2020)
ASTM D 6405-99 (2020)
ASTM D 6409-99 (2020)
ASTM D 6616-21
ASTM D 6866-21
ASTM D 7294-13 (2021)
ASTM D 7483-21
ASTM D 7836-13 (2020)
ASTM D 7945-21
ASTM D 8013-16 (2021)
ASTM E 1159-15 (2020)e1
ASTM E 2875/E 2875M-12 (2021)
ASTM E 3255-21
ASTM F 2519-05 (2020)
ASTM G 116-99 (2020)e1
BS EN 4689:2021
BS EN 12609:2021
BS EN 16941-2:2021
BS EN 17104:2021
BS EN ISO 24014-1:2021
BS EN ISO 54321:2021
BS EN ISO 56000:2021
BS EN ISO 56002:2021
BS IEC 62830-5:2021
BS IEC 62899-302-3:2021
BS ISO 7961:2021
BS ISO 11410:2021
BS ISO 20397-2:2021
BS ISO 22013:2021
BS ISO 22040:2021
BS ISO 22172-2:2021
BS ISO 24081:2021
BS ISO/IEC 17991:2021
CLSI M61-2020
CSA A123.26:21
CSA/ANSI HGV 2:21
CSA/ANSI HGV 4.10:21
CSA/ANSI LNG 4.2:20
CSA/ANSI NGV 4.4:21
CSA B108.1:21
CSA B108.2:21
CSA B149.3:20
CSA B214:21
CSA B401.1:21
CSA B401.2:21
CSA C22.2 No. 221:20
CSA N287.5:20
CSA W208:20
CSA Z1650:21
DIN 10977 2021-02
DIN 18560-1 2021-02
DIN 18799-3 2021-02
DIN 2510-7 2021-02
DIN 3389-2 2021-02
DIN 4069 2021-02
DIN 54378 2021-02
DIN 55524-1 2021-02
DIN 58235-2 2021-02
DIN 58244 2021-02
DIN 58253-1 2021-02
DIN 58285 2021-02
DIN 58852 2021-02
DIN 58858 2021-02
DIN 66354 2021-02
DIN 7489 2021-02
DIN 8025-3 2021-02
DIN 820-3 2021-02
DIN 86056 2021-02
DIN 885 2021-02
DIN 96053 2021-02
DIN 96073 2021-02
ICC IECC-2021
IEC 60433-2021
IEC 60601-1-3-2021
IEC 62552-3-2020
IEC 62975-2021
IEC PAS 63325-2020
IEC TR 61850-90-11-2020
IEC TR 62222-2021
IEC TR 62541-2-2020
IEC TS 60034-34-2020
IEC TS 63106-1-2020
IEEE Std 1531-2020
IEEE Std 2660.1-2020
IEEE Std 2760-2020
IEEE Std C37.017-2020
IEEE Std C57.12.91-2020
ISO 6934-4:2020
ISO 15500-18:2020
ISO 15500-3:2020
ISO 15500-9:2020
ISO 16075-1:2020
ISO 16075-2:2020
ISO 16612-3:2020
ISO 17822:2020
ISO 19230:2020
ISO 21502:2020
ISO 22525:2020
ISO 23467:2020
ISO 23946:2020
ISO 27186:2020
ISO/IEC 9594-3:2020
ISO/IEC 9594-4:2020
ISO/IEC 9594-5:2020
ISO/IEC 9594-6:2020
ISO/IEC 9594-7:2020
ISO/IEC 9594-8:2020
ISO/IEC 9594-9:2020
ISO/IEC 30113-61:2020
ISO/IEC 30144:2020
ISO/TR 37171:2020
ISO/TS 24541:2020
NACE TM0198-2020
PD CEN/TR 17611:2021
SAE AIR 4869B-2021
SAE AIR 5866A-2021
SAE AS2390A-2021
SAE AS39029/118-2021
SAE AS5169C-2021
SAE AS5192E-2020
SAE AS81914/4C-2021
SAE AS81969/13A-2021
SAE AS81969/4A-2021
SAE AS81969/5A-2021
SAE AS85049/20C-2021
SAE J1679-2021
SAE J2360-2021
SAE J2784-2021
SAE J3062-2021
SAE J3214-2021
SSPC SP 11-2020
UL 1283 2020-06
UL 1642 2020-09
UL 248-13 2020-09
UL 385 2020-06
UL 482 2020-03
UL 60745-2-23 2020-06
UL 746B 2020-06
UL 924 2020-05
UL 964 2020-09
WRC 564-2020
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!



new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/API RP 2MET-2021
ANSI/API Spec 5CRA-2010 (2021)
API RP 1604-2021
ANSI/AWWA C515-20
ANSI/AWWA C670-20
AS 1085.20:2020
AS 1884:2021
AS 4685.1:2021
AS 4685.4:2021
AS 5221.1:2021
AS 5225:2021
AS 5228.1:2021
AS 5233.1:2021
AS 5236.1:2021
AS 5246.1:2021
ASME A17.2-2020
ASME NM.1-2020
ASTM A 105/A 105M-21
ASTM A 413/A 413M-21
ASTM B 950-21
ASTM D 3025-07 (2021)
ASTM D 4265-21
ASTM D 4756-15 (2021)
ASTM D 4889-21
ASTM D 5215-93 (2021)
ASTM D 5523-21
ASTM D 5772-21
ASTM D 6283-21
ASTM D 6394-21
ASTM D 7263-21
ASTM D 7689-21
ASTM D 7920-21
ASTM D 7997-21
ASTM D 8275-21
ASTM D 8377-21
ASTM E 1056-13 (2021)
ASTM E 2853-12 (2021)
ASTM E 3260-21
ASTM E 861-13 (2021)
ASTM E 972-96 (2021)
ASTM F 1431-92 (2021)
ASTM F 1792-97 (2021)
ASTM F 1794-97 (2021)
ASTM F 2161-21
ASTM F 3459-21
ASTM F 72-21
ASTM G 82-98 (2021)e1
ISO/ASTM 52950-2021
BS EN 12115:2021
BS EN 12613:2021
BS EN 12814-2:2021
BS EN 12814-8:2021
BS EN IEC 60352-7:2021
BS EN IEC 61058-2-1:2021
BS EN IEC 61058-2-5:2021
BS EN IEC 61300-3-30:2021
BS EN IEC 61828:2021
BS EN IEC 63138-2:2021
BS EN ISO 5840-1:2021
BS EN ISO 5840-2:2021
BS EN ISO 14705:2021
BS EN ISO 17172:2021
BS EN ISO/IEC 27017:2021
BS IEC 62372:2021
BS ISO 4156-1:2021
BS ISO 4156-3:2021
BS ISO 6166:2021
BS ISO 10093:2020
BS ISO 11358-3:2021
BS ISO 12133:2021
BS ISO 16549:2021
BS ISO 19626-2:2021
BS ISO 20596-2:2021
BS ISO 20957-6:2021
BS ISO 21766:2021
BS ISO 21978:2021
BS ISO 22166-1:2021
BS ISO 22181:2021
BS ISO 22841:2021
BS ISO 22863-6:2021
BS ISO 22863-8:2021
BS ISO 23665:2021
BS ISO 24496:2021
BS ISO 24627-3:2021
CLSI QMS20-2020
CSA C22.2 No. 239:21
CSA C745:20
CSA N289.2:21
CSA N289.3:20
CSA S250:20
DIN 18216 2021-02
DIN 18740-5 2021-02
DIN 21901-2 2021-02
DIN 3389-1 2021-02
DIN 3389-3 2021-02
DIN 5381 2021-02
DIN 5452-6 2021-02
DIN 58141-3 2021-02
DIN 58243 2021-02
DIN 58245 2021-02
DIN 58273 2021-02
DIN 58313 2021-02
DIN 58853 2021-02
DIN 66084 2021-02
DIN 66401 2021-02
DIN 8025-2 2021-02
DIN 81846-1 2021-02
DIN 820-4 2021-02
DIN 8777 2021-02
DIN 94701 2021-02
DIN 96058 2021-02
ICC IRC-2021
IEC 60050-845-2020
IEC 60384-13-2020
IEC 60794-3-12-2021
IEC 61300-3-30-2020
IEC 62485-6-2021
IEC 62841-4-4-2020
IEC 62977-2-1-2021
IEC 63193-2020
IEC TS 61994-3-2021
IEC TS 63058-2021
ANSI C63.10-2020
IEEE Std 356-2020
ISO 2922:2020
ISO 3455:2021
ISO 5840-3:2021
ISO 8820-10:2020
ISO 10093:2020
ISO 10993-23:2021
ISO 13919-2:2021
ISO 15370:2021
ISO 18530:2021
ISO 20304-1:2020
ISO 21217:2020
ISO 21573-2:2020
ISO 22308-1:2021
ISO 22821:2021
ISO 22948:2020
ISO 23825:2020
ISO/IEC 29121:2021
ISO/IEC 30191:2021
ISO/IEC TS 27570:2021
ISO/TS 15311-1:2020
PD CEN/TR 13582:2021
PD CEN/TR 17612:2021
PD IEC TR 61850-90-13:2021
PD IEC TR 63335:2021
PD IEC TS 61994-3:2021
PD IEC TS 62966-3:2021
PD IEC TS 63105:2021
PD ISO/IEC TS 27570:2021
PD ISO/TR 4804:2020
PD ISO/TR 22053:2021
PD ISO/TR 22100-5:2021
PD ISO/TS 11819-3:2021
PD ISO/TS 23459:2021
SAE AIR 1800A-2021
SAE AIR 5024-2021
SAE AMS 6458K-2021
SAE AS4052B-2021
SAE J2087-2021
SAE J267-2021
SAE J3230-1-2021
UL 1727 2020-04
UL 197 2020-07
UL 429 2020-01
UL 498A 2020-05
UL 563 2020-07
WRC 541-2020
WRC 576-2020
```


if need - write to e-mailSee More: new standards

----------


## cznr_ass

Hello,

could somebody share BS 7899 standard series?

----------


## Rasika

can someone please share IEC 60076-22 all parts

----------


## sequeira.mario

> Hello,
> 
> could somebody share BS 7899 standard series?



See this link: Link:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Password:qwuc

----------


## Mikepehli

Pls post at mediafire or we transfer

----------


## cznr_ass

Thanks but the files seems corrupted. Could you upload somewhere else?

----------


## yonish

Requesting to share the NFPA and other standards to "yonishs@gmail.com"

it will be a great help members

----------


## sequeira.mario

> Thanks but the files seems corrupted. Could you upload somewhere else?



link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kreischer

Hello,

could somebody share AS 2885 standard series (part 0 to 6)?
Thanks

----------


## cznr_ass

> link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks man! You rock.

----------


## skricciolo

Hello, is there someone who can share ISO/IEC TS 27110:2021?
Tnx in advance

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/API RP 2EQ-2014 (2021)
ANSI/API RP 2MOP-2010 (2021)
ANSI/API RP 5A3-2009 (2021)
API RP 16ST-2021
ANSI/IES/ALA RP-11-20
ANSI/IES LM-40-20
ANSI/IES LP-2-20
ANSI/IES RP-2-20
ANSI/IES TM-28-20
AS 1418.1:2021
AS 2671:2021
AS 4685.2:2021
AS 4685.5:2021
AS 5222:2021
AS 5226.1:2021
AS 5229.1:2021
AS 5234.1:2021
AS 5238.1:2021
AS/NZS 5263.1.3:2021
ASSE LEC 2008-2021
ASSE LEC 2012-2021
ASSE Std 1022-2021
ASTM A 320/A 320M-21
ASTM A 500/A 500M-21
ASTM C 877-21
ASTM D 1743-21
ASTM D 350-21
ASTM D 4417-21
ASTM D 5135-21
ASTM D 5338-15 (2021)
ASTM D 5771-21
ASTM D 6373-21
ASTM D 70/D 70M-21
ASTM D 7197/D 7197M-21
ASTM D 7522/D 7522M-21
ASTM D 7683-21
ASTM D 7974-21
ASTM D 8166-21
ASTM D 8239-21
ASTM D 8326-21
ASTM D 868-21
ASTM E 1316-21
ASTM E 2178-21
ASTM E 328-21
ASTM E 809-21
ASTM F 1306-21
ASTM F 1799-97 (2021)
ASTM F 2229-21
ASTM F 3431-21
ASTM F 3499-21
ASTM F 558-21
ASTM G 189-07 (2021)e1
BS EN 1366-5:2021
BS EN 13555:2021
BS EN 15624:2021
BS EN 15625:2021
BS EN IEC 60336:2021
BS EN IEC 61058-2-4:2021
BS EN IEC 61300-3-53:2021
BS EN IEC 62485-6:2021
BS EN ISO 3861:2021
BS EN ISO 5840-3:2021
BS EN ISO 9073-4:2021
BS EN ISO 15854:2021
BS EN ISO 18530:2021
BS EN ISO 18595:2021
BS EN ISO 18610:2021
BS EN ISO 18785-4:2021
BS IEC 62906-5-3:2021
BS ISO 2928:2021
BS ISO 5348:2021
BS ISO 11358-2:2021
BS ISO 12167-2:2021
BS ISO 14135-1:2021
BS ISO 14135-2:2021
BS ISO 14490-10:2021
BS ISO 17420-6:2021
BS ISO 20480-4:2021
BS ISO 21573-2:2020
BS ISO 21612:2021
BS ISO 21820:2021
BS ISO 22031:2021
BS ISO 22145:2021
BS ISO 22525:2020
BS ISO 22863-7:2021
BS ISO 23475-1:2021
BS ISO 23481:2021
BS ISO 24076:2021
BS ISO 24090:2021
BS ISO/IEC 14165-147:2021
BS ISO/IEC 23761:2021
BS ISO/IEC 29121:2021
CLSI EP06-2020
CLSI M54-2021
CSA/ANSI NGV 4.6:20
CSA C22.2 No. 250.2:20
CSA C22.2 No. 272:20
CSA Z150:20
CSA Z624:20
IEC 60336-2020
IEC 60675-2-2020
IEC 61083-1-2021
IEC 61828-2020
IEC 62830-5-2021
IEC 62899-302-3-2021
IEC 63138-2-2020
IEC TR 61858-3-2020
IEC TS 62607-8-2-2021
IEC TS 63105-2021
IEEE Std 1901-2020
ISO 3353-1:2020
ISO 5840-1:2021
ISO 6306:2020
ISO 9073-4:2021
ISO 10845-2:2020
ISO 11358-2:2021
ISO 11358-3:2021
ISO 12231-1:2020
ISO 14009:2020
ISO 15854:2021
ISO 19332:2020
ISO 20530-1:2020
ISO 21436:2020
ISO 21757-1:2020
ISO 22341:2021
ISO 22838:2020
ISO 23070:2020
ISO 24220:2020
ISO/IEC 18032:2020
ISO/IEC 30161-1:2020
ISO/IEC 30192:2021
ISO/TR 21186-2:2021
ISO/TS 21331:2020
PD CEN ISO/TR 21186-2:2021
PD IEC TR 62222:2021
PD IEC TS 60079-47:2021
PD IEC TS 62862-2-1:2021
PD IEC TS 63156:2021
PD ISO/IEC TR 33017:2021
PD ISO/TR 4808:2021
PD ISO/TR 4813:2021
PD ISO/TR 27922:2021
PD ISO/TS 30423:2021
SAE AS1814F-2020
UL 1 2020-01
UL 1081 2020-07
UL 1203 2020-08
UL 1278 2020-09
UL 498 2020-08
WRC 537-2020
WRC 582-2020
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!



new standards (last week)




```
AAMI TIR12-2020
ANSI/API RP 2GEO-2011 (2021)
ANSI/API RP 5A5-2005 (2021)
API RP 17G3-2021
ANSI/AWWA C901-20
ANSI/CTA-2090-2021
ANSI/IES LM-78-20
ANSI/IES LP-4-20
ANSI/IES RP-27-20
ANSI/IES RP-41-20
ANSI/IES TM-30-20
AS 1301.405:2021
AS 16630:2021
AS 1774.4.1:2021
AS 2788:2021
AS 4685.3:2021
AS 4685.6:2021
AS 5224:2021
AS 5227.1:2021
AS 5230:2021
AS 5235.1:2021
AS 5240.1:2021
AS/NZS 2040.2:2021
AS/NZS 2442.1:2021
AS/NZS 2442.2:2021
AS/NZS 4024.2803:2021
AS/NZS 5263.1.8:2021
ASME B18.8.2-2020
ASME B89.4.23-2020
ASME CA-1-2020
ASTM A 342/A 342M-21
ASTM A 391/A 391M-21
ASTM C 230/C 230M-21
ASTM C 877M-21
ASTM D 1790-21
ASTM D 3367-21
ASTM D 4459-21
ASTM D 5187-21
ASTM D 5507-21
ASTM D 5773-21
ASTM D 6868-21
ASTM D 7119/D 7119M-21
ASTM D 7914/D 7914M-21
ASTM D 8-21
ASTM D 8358-21
ASTM D 957-21
ASTM E 1160-13 (2021)
ASTM E 1563-21
ASTM E 2607-21
ASTM E 372-21
ASTM E 683-91 (2021)
ASTM F 1201-88 (2021)
ASTM F 1508-96 (2021)
ASTM F 2083-21
ASTM F 2105-21
ASTM F 3397/F 3397M-21
ASTM F 3492-21
ASTM F 3503-21
ASTM F 431-21
ASTM F 99-21
BS EN IEC 63115-2:2021
BS EN ISO 4037-2:2021
BS EN ISO 4037-3:2021
BS EN ISO 4037-4:2021
BS EN ISO 8299:2021
BS EN ISO 8536-12:2021
BS EN ISO 12807:2021
BS EN ISO 13919-2:2021
BS EN ISO 14146:2021
BS EN ISO 16793:2021
BS EN ISO 18256-2:2021
BS EN ISO 18785-1:2021
BS EN ISO 18785-2:2021
BS EN ISO 18785-3:2021
BS EN ISO 18785-5:2021
BS EN ISO 22081:2021
BS EN ISO 22184:2021
BS EN ISO 22579:2021
BS EN ISO 28057:2021
BS EN ISO 52127-1:2021
BS ISO 6489-3:2021
BS ISO 7425-1:2021
BS ISO 7425-2:2021
BS ISO 14132-3:2021
BS ISO 15000-2:2021
BS ISO 15632:2021
BS ISO 17190-2:2021
BS ISO 17420-7:2021
BS ISO 17664-2:2021
BS ISO 19290:2021
BS ISO 20893:2021
BS ISO 22848:2021
BS ISO 22863-10:2021
BS ISO 22863-9:2021
BS ISO 23234:2021
BS ISO 23875:2021
BS ISO 24047:2021
BS ISO/IEC 22123-1:2021
CSA 2.29:21
CSA 3.16:21
CSA A123.24:21
IEC 60076-22-6-2021
IEC 60352-7-2020
IEC 60502-1-2021
IEC 60584-3-2021
IEC 60730-2-5-2021
IEC 60794-1-211-2021
IEC 61188-6-2-2021
IEC 61189-5-501-2021
IEC 61215-1-2-2021
IEC 61300-2-14-2021
IEC 61980-1-2020
IEC 62372-2021
IEC 62769-1-2021
IEC 62841-4-3-2020
IEC 62906-5-3-2021
IEC 62973-4-2021
IEC 63185-2020
IEC TR 62271-312-2021
IEC TR 63226-2021
IEC TR 63335-2021
IEC TS 60079-47-2021
IEC TS 62862-2-1-2021
IEC TS 62966-3-2021
IEC TS 63156-2021
IEEE Std 1937.1-2020
ISO 1973:2021
ISO 3353-2:2020
ISO 4156-1:2021
ISO 4156-3:2021
ISO 5348:2021
ISO 5840-2:2021
ISO 6166:2021
ISO 7961:2021
ISO 7970:2021
ISO 8102-2:2021
ISO 8536-12:2021
ISO 9241-971:2020
ISO 10993-12:2021
ISO 11410:2021
ISO 12742:2020
ISO 14404-4:2020
ISO 14819-3:2021
ISO 16073-6:2021
ISO 17420-1:2021
ISO 19290:2021
ISO 19986:2020
ISO 20397-2:2021
ISO 20596-2:2021
ISO 20947-2:2020
ISO 21437:2020
ISO 21498-1:2021
ISO 21766:2021
ISO 22031:2021
ISO 22081:2021
ISO 22172-2:2021
ISO 22514-3:2020
ISO 22841:2021
ISO 22868:2021
ISO 23133:2021
ISO 23694:2021
ISO 24024-1:2021
ISO 24076:2021
ISO 24613-4:2021
ISO 27509:2020
ISO/ASTM 52950:2021
ISO/IEC 14165-147:2021
ISO/IEC 23761:2021
ISO/IEC 24711:2021
ISO/IEC 30190:2021
ISO/IEC/IEEE 16085:2021
ISO/TR 16312-2:2021
ISO/TR 22100-1:2021
ISO/TR 22100-5:2021
ISO/TR 52127-2:2021
ISO/TS 22421:2021
ISO/TS 23362:2021
PD CEN ISO/TR 22100-1:2021
PD CEN ISO/TR 52127-2:2021
PD CEN/TS 17496:2021
PD IEC PAS 63343:2021
PD ISO/IEC TS 27110:2021
SAE AIR 7506-2021
SAE AMS 4476A-2021
SAE AMS 6417K-2021
SAE AMS 6419K-2021
SAE AMS 6885-3-2021
SAE AMS 6885-4-2021
SAE AMS 6885-5-2021
SAE ARP 1598C-2021
SAE ARP 6275A-2021
SAE AS39029/83B-2021
SAE AS39029/85B-2021
SAE AS39029/86B-2021
SAE AS5166C-2021
SAE AS5172E-2021
SAE AS5537A-2021
SAE AS5756C-2021
SAE AS7928/2D-2021
SAE AS85598-2021
SAE J1967-2021
UL 1242 2020-08
UL 2238 2020-10
UL 263 2020-09
UL 355 2020-10
UL 5 2020-08
UL 50 2020-10
WRC 546-2020
WRC 558-2020
```


if need - write to e-mailSee More: new standards

----------


## Browning

Hello,

I am looking for ISO 19901-4 2016. Could you kindly send to sanwang12345@gmail.com?

Thank you very much!

----------


## micaziv

Here is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ACI 435R-20
ANSI/API RP 2N-2015 (2021)
API RP 1176-2016 (2021)
API RP 1640-2021
ANSI/IES LM-9-20
ANSI/IES RP-3-20
ANSI/IES RP-6-20
ANSI/IES TM-31-20
AS 1397-2021
AS/NZS 2007.1:2021
AS/NZS 2007.2:2021
AS/NZS 2040.1:2021
AS/NZS 3500.0:2021
ASME A18.1-2020
ASME B16.5-2020
ASME B30.1-2020
ASSE/IAPMO/ANSI Series 12000-2021
ASTM A 34/A 34M-06 (2021)
ASTM A 596/A 596M-21
ASTM A 773/A 773M-21
ASTM A 804/A 804M-04 (2021)
ASTM C 1222-21
ASTM C 1269-97 (2021)
ASTM C 1309-97 (2021)
ASTM C 1670/C 1670M-21
ASTM D 1004-21
ASTM D 2219-21
ASTM D 228/D 228M-21
ASTM D 2444-21
ASTM D 2671-21
ASTM D 2903-21
ASTM D 3144-21
ASTM D 3843-16 (2021)e1
ASTM D 3978-21
ASTM D 4496-21
ASTM D 4829-21
ASTM D 5262-21
ASTM D 5585-21
ASTM D 6083-D 6083M-21
ASTM D 6341-21
ASTM D 6701-21
ASTM D 7089-06 (2021)
ASTM D 7397-21
ASTM D 7799-12a (2021)
ASTM D 8133-21
ASTM D 8253-21
ASTM D 8380-21
ASTM E 1414/E 1414M-21
ASTM E 1892-15 (2021)
ASTM E 2420-15 (2021)
ASTM E 2855-12 (2021)
ASTM E 460-21
ASTM E 905-87 (2021)
ASTM F 1731-21
ASTM F 2733-21
ASTM F 3498-21
ASTM F 820-21
BS EN 143:2021
BS EN 13423:2021
BS EN 14387:2021
BS EN 17444:2021
BS EN 17450-1:2021
BS EN 50699-2020
BS EN IEC 60305:2021
BS EN IEC 60433:2021
BS EN IEC 60794-1-2:2021
BS EN IEC 61169-15:2021
BS EN IEC 61169-65:2021
BS EN IEC 61563:2021
BS EN ISO 4037-1:2021
BS EN ISO 9161:2021
BS EN ISO 9463:2021
BS EN ISO 11127-1:2021
BS EN ISO 11127-2:2021
BS EN ISO 11127-3:2021
BS EN ISO 11127-5:2021
BS EN ISO 11357-4:2021
BS EN ISO 11929-3:2021
BS EN ISO 14644-17:2021
BS EN ISO 15741:2021
BS EN ISO 18256-1:2021
BS EN ISO 20046:2021
BS EN ISO 20566:2021
BS EN ISO 24024-1:2021
BS EN ISO 24024-2:2021
BS ISO 9932:2021
BS ISO 14053:2021
BS ISO 21901:2021
BS ISO 22185-1:2021
BS ISO 50009:2021
CSA/ANSI NGV 4.4:21
CSA N1600:21
CSA Z462:21
IEC 60092-360-2021
IEC 60194-1-2021
IEC 60669-2-1-2021
IEC 60793-1-34-2021
IEC 60793-2-40-2021
IEC 60958-5-2021
IEC 60987-2021
IEC 61189-5-502-2021
IEC 61189-5-601-2021
IEC 61215-1-1-2021
IEC 61760-3-2021
IEC 61784-3-2021
IEC 61869-13-2021
IEC 61924-2-2021
IEC 62106-2-2021
IEC 62769-150-1-2021
IEC 62769-3-2021
IEC 62769-4-2021
IEC 62769-5-2021
IEC 62769-6-2021
IEC 62769-7-2021
IEC 62787-2021
IEC PAS 63343-2021
IEC TR 61850-90-13-2021
IEC TR 62959-2021
IEEE Std 1023-2020
IEEE Std 1637-2020
IEEE Std 802.3cr-2021
ISO 2928:2021
ISO 4823:2021
ISO 6002:2021
ISO 6540:2021
ISO 7840:2021
ISO 8092-5:2021
ISO 8469:2021
ISO 11357-4:2021
ISO 11357-8:2021
ISO 12004-2:2021
ISO 14644-17:2021
ISO 15663:2021
ISO 16140-3:2021
ISO 16321-1:2021
ISO 16321-2:2021
ISO 16321-3:2021
ISO 16549:2021
ISO 16640:2021
ISO 17225-3:2021
ISO 17226-1:2021
ISO 17420-2:2021
ISO 17420-4:2021
ISO 18527-1:2021
ISO 18527-2:2021
ISO 18595:2021
ISO 19587:2021
ISO 20480-4:2021
ISO 20893:2021
ISO 21978:2021
ISO 22013:2021
ISO 22040:2021
ISO 22166-1:2021
ISO 22184:2021
ISO 22192:2021
ISO 23066:2021
ISO 23598:2021
ISO 23864:2021
ISO 24024-2:2021
ISO 24081:2021
ISO 24496:2021
ISO 27587:2021
ISO 52127-1:2021
ISO/IEC 17991:2021
ISO/TR 17321-5:2021
ISO/TR 21186-3:2021
ISO/TR 22053:2021
ISO/TR 27922:2021
ISO/TS 14778:2021
ISO/TS 22272:2021
ISO/TS 23459:2021
ISO/TS 30423:2021
PD CLC/TS 50131-5-1:2021
PD ISO/IEC TS 27006-2:2021
SAE AMS 2424G-2021
SAE AMS 59-047-2021
SAE AMS 6885/2-2021
SAE AMS 6885-2021
SAE AS12810-6-2021
SAE AS12810AR-6-2021
SAE AS1290C-2021
SAE AS13100-2021
SAE AS18121B-2021
SAE AS5190B-2021
SAE AS5191A-2021
SAE AS7928/10B-2021
SAE AS7928/9B-2021
SAE AS81969/10A-2021
SAE J899-2021
UL 1004-1 2020-11
UL 1446 2020-11
UL 3741 2020-12
UL 60730-2-7 2020-11
UL 66 2020-11
WRC 556-2020
WRC 577-2020
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## Vedat

> Hello!
> 
> new standards (last week)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> AAMI HIT1000-4(PS):2020
> ...



Hello popov_al 
Kindly send me to tcs.ce.belge@gmail.com
Thank you so much

----------


## bogoje

Hi Everyone,

I need EN ISO 17341:2020 . Thank you so much in advance


my email: bojanbogojevic@gmail.com

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ACI 304.3R-20
ANSI/IES LM-90-20
ANSI/IES LS-8-20
ANSI/IES RP-28-20
ANSI/IES RP-37-20
ANSI/IES RP-7-20
API RP 17W-2021
API RP 583-2021
API Spec 11D1-2021
API Spec 16C-2021
ASME ANDE-1-2020
ASME B16.34-2020
ASME B16.47-2020
ASME B31.9-2020
ASTM A 340-21
ASTM A 753-21
ASTM A 801-21
ASTM B 398/B 398M-15 (2021)
ASTM C 1238-97 (2021)
ASTM C 1270-97 (2021)
ASTM C 133-97 (2021)
ASTM C 730-98 (2021)
ASTM D 1335-21
ASTM D 2220-21
ASTM D 2412-21
ASTM D 2633-21
ASTM D 2837-21
ASTM D 3032-21
ASTM D 3150-21
ASTM D 3936-21
ASTM D 4245-21
ASTM D 4538-21
ASTM D 5226-21
ASTM D 5420-21
ASTM D 6038-21
ASTM D 6226-21
ASTM D 653-21
ASTM D 6818-21
ASTM D 7264/D 7264M-21
ASTM D 7491-21
ASTM D 7909-21
ASTM D 8222-21
ASTM D 8271-21
ASTM D 850-21
ASTM E 1676-12 (2021)
ASTM E 1893-15 (2021)
ASTM E 2421-15 (2021)
ASTM E 2981-21
ASTM E 509/E 509M-21
ASTM F 1693-21
ASTM F 1793-97 (2021)
ASTM F 3231/F 3231M-21
ASTM F 714-21
ASTM G 31-21
BS EN 12312-5:2021
BS EN 13321-1:2021
BS EN 16429:2021
BS EN IEC 60076-22-5:2021
BS EN IEC 60076-22-6:2021
BS EN IEC 60794-3-12:2021
BS EN IEC 61189-5-501:2021
BS EN ISO 6540:2021
BS EN ISO 11929-1:2021
BS EN ISO 11929-2:2021
BS EN ISO 12004-2:2021
BS EN ISO 14091:2021
BS EN ISO 17226-1:2021
BS EN ISO 22259:2021
BS EN ISO 28080:2021
BS IEC 60747-14-11:2021
BS IEC 61937-15:2021
BS IEC 62899-202-7:2021
BS ISO 5179:2021
BS ISO 6727:2021
BS ISO 7915:2021
BS ISO 11901-5:2021
BS ISO 14707:2021
BS ISO 16711:2021
BS ISO 23512:2021
BS ISO 23662:2021
BS ISO 24620-3:2021
BS ISO/IEC 39794-6:2021
CSA Z246.1:21
IEC 60068-2-11-2021
IEC 60068-2-13-2021
IEC 60079-26-2021
IEC 60747-14-11-2021
IEC 61169-66-2021
IEC 61188-6-1-2021
IEC 61215-1-3-2021
IEC 61215-1-4-2021
IEC 61215-2-2021
IEC 61290-1-3-2021
IEC 61300-2-10-2021
IEC 61937-15-2021
IEC 61937-2-2021
IEC 62899-202-7-2021
IEC PAS 61174-1-2021
IEC TR 63274-2021
IEC TS 63297-2021
IEEE Std 1048a-2021
IEEE Std 2414-2020
IEEE Std 2740-2020
IEEE Std 2813-2020
IEEE Std 2862-2020
IEEE Std C57.12.31-2020
ISO 1628-1:2021
ISO 4120:2021
ISO 6721-3:2021
ISO 7425-1:2021
ISO 7425-2:2021
ISO 7915:2021
ISO 7989-2:2021
ISO 9932:2021
ISO 11443:2021
ISO 11839:2021
ISO 11904-2:2021
ISO 14091:2021
ISO 14707:2021
ISO 14819-1:2021
ISO 14819-2:2021
ISO 16711:2021
ISO 17130:2021
ISO 17225-4:2021
ISO 17279-3:2021
ISO 17664-2:2021
ISO 17677-1:2021
ISO 19085-1:2021
ISO 19734:2021
ISO 19905-3:2021
ISO 21187:2021
ISO 21191:2021
ISO 21656:2021
ISO 21660-3:2021
ISO 21857:2021
ISO 21912:2021
ISO 22300:2021
ISO 22818:2021
ISO 25619-1:2021
NACE SP0196-2020
PD CEN ISO/TR 41013:2021
PD CEN/TR 16234-2:2021
PD CEN/TR 16234-3:2021
PD CEN/TR 17559:2021
PD CEN/TS 15427-1-3:2021
PD CEN/TS 15427-2-3:2021
PD IEC PAS 61174-1:2021
PD IEC TR 63274:2021
PD IEC TS 63297:2021
SAE AIR 5995A-2021
SAE AIR 6181A-2021
SAE AMS 3332G-2021
SAE AMS 3357H-2021
SAE AMS 5595H-2021
SAE AMS 5869D-2021
SAE AMS 6421H-2021
SAE AMS 6422L-2021
SAE AMS 6423J-2021
SAE AMS 6425F-2021
SAE AMS 6891/3-2021
SAE AMS 6891/4-2021
SAE ARP 5598A-2021
SAE ARP 6823-2021
SAE ARP 704A-2021
SAE AS1895/11D-2021
SAE AS1895/17B-2021
SAE AS1895/2D-2021
SAE AS3115B-2021
SAE AS4842B-2021
SAE AS6488-2021
SAE AS7471J-2021
SAE AS81550B-2021
SAE AS85049/7C-2021
SAE AS9401C-2021
SAE J1161-2021
SAE J1272-2021
SAE J1623-2021
SAE J192-2021
SAE J2370-2021
SAE J2426-2021
SAE J2673-2021
SAE J3072-2021
SAE J3113-2021
SAE J45-2021
SAE MA 3347A-2021
SAE MA 3348A-2021
UL 142 2021-01
UL 144 2021-01
UL 2152 2021-01
UL 347A 2021-02
UL 567 2021-01
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## sivachidambaram

Hi ,

Could you kindly share ISO 8031:2020 standard.

thanks in advance

----------


## mete kuzu

Hello I need last elevator and escalator standards.
email : metekuzu88@gmail.com
thanks in advance

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/ASHRAE/ASHE Standard 170-2021
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 207-2021
ANSI/IES RP-30-20
ANSI/IES RP-9-20
ASME NOG-1-2020
ASME STB-1-2020
ASTM A 1063/A 1063M-21
ASTM A 482/A 482M-11 (2021)
ASTM A 74-21
ASTM A 909/A 909M-06 (2021)
ASTM A 986/A 986M-01 (2021)
ASTM B 399/B 399M-04 (2021)
ASTM B 836-00 (2021)
ASTM C 1460-21
ASTM C 1901-21e1
ASTM C 39/C 39M-21
ASTM D 1105-21
ASTM D 3638-21
ASTM D 3804-02 (2021)
ASTM D 4286-08 (2021)
ASTM D 4451-02 (2021)
ASTM D 4834-03 (2021)
ASTM D 5144-08 (2021)
ASTM D 5163-16 (2021)
ASTM D 5367-16 (2021)
ASTM D 5381-93 (2021)
ASTM D 5574-94 (2021)
ASTM D 5819-21
ASTM D 6191-97 (2021)
ASTM D 7230-06 (2021)
ASTM D 8197-21
ASTM D 8364/D 8364M-21
ASTM E 2005-21
ASTM E 2582-21
ASTM E 3118/E 3118M-21
ASTM E 502-21
ASTM E 8/E 8M-21
ASTM F 1735-21
ASTM F 1947-21
ASTM F 2095-07 (2021)
ASTM F 2228-13 (2021)
ASTM F 2722-21
ASTM F 2724-21
ASTM F 3080-21
ASTM F 3233/F 3233M-21
ASTM F 3438-21
BS EN 3475-512:2021
BS EN 3639:2021
BS EN 4035:2021
BS EN 4036:2021
BS EN 6025:2021
BS EN 15807:2021
BS EN 16351:2021
BS EN 50696:2021
BS EN IEC 60947-3:2021
BS EN IEC 60958-5:2021
BS EN IEC 61188-6-2:2021
BS EN IEC 61189-5-502:2021
BS EN IEC 61189-5-601:2021
BS EN IEC 61760-3:2021
BS EN IEC 62769-150-1:2021
BS EN IEC 62787:2021
BS EN IEC 63047:2021
BS EN ISO 14819-2:2021
BS EN ISO 14819-3:2021
BS EN ISO 16140-3:2021
BS EN ISO 17225-3:2021
BS EN ISO 17225-4:2021
BS EN ISO 17279-3:2021
BS EN ISO 17562:2021
BS EN ISO 17677-1:2021
BS EN ISO 21187:2021
BS EN ISO 21912:2021
BS EN ISO 25619-1:2021
BS EN ISO 27587:2021
BS IEC 62106-2:2021
BS ISO 5775-2:2021
BS ISO 10013:2021
BS ISO 13638:2021
BS ISO 16781:2021
BS ISO 22308-1:2021
BS ISO 22553-13:2021
BS ISO 22553-14:2021
BS ISO 22581:2021
BS ISO 22982-1:2021
BS ISO 22982-2:2021
BS ISO 24528:2021
BS ISO 24578:2021
BS ISO/IEC 29110-4-2:2021
CSA C22.1:21
CSA C22.1HB:21
CSA N285.7:21
CSA N286.0.1:21
CSA N290.20:21
CSA O325:21
IEC 60335-2-30-2021
IEC 61215-1-2021
IEC 61280-2-8-2021
IEC 61800-2-2021
IEC 61800-5-3-2021
IEC 61937-1-2021
IEC 62281-2021
IEC 62769-2-2021
IEC 62830-7-2021
IEC 62841-3-1-2021
IEC Guide 115-2021
IEC TS 62282-9-102-2021
IEEE Std 1036-2020
IEEE Std 1609.3-2020
IEEE Std 450-2020
IEEE Std C37.121-2020
IEEE Std C57.12.30-2020
ISO 3262-19:2021
ISO 3262-20:2021
ISO 3861:2021
ISO 6914:2021
ISO 12133:2021
ISO 14053:2021
ISO 14135-1:2021
ISO 14490-10:2021
ISO 14907-2:2021
ISO 15000-2:2021
ISO 15632:2021
ISO 16061:2021
ISO 17190-2:2021
ISO 17420-7:2021
ISO 19879:2021
ISO 20957-6:2021
ISO 21645:2021
ISO 21820:2021
ISO 22074-2:2021
ISO 22074-3:2021
ISO 22074-6:2021
ISO 22145:2021
ISO 22167:2021
ISO 22185-1:2021
ISO 22863-10:2021
ISO 22863-7:2021
ISO 22863-9:2021
ISO 23481:2021
ISO 23665:2021
ISO 23875:2021
ISO 24047:2021
ISO 24528:2021
ISO 24627-3:2021
ISO 50009:2021
ISO/IEC 23002-7:2021
ISO/IEC TR 33017:2021
ISO/IEC TS 27110:2021
ISO/TR 4813:2021
ISO/TR 21808:2021
ISO/TS 21184:2021
ISO/TS 21383:2021
IWA 34:2021
NFPA 204-2021
PD CEN/TR 16234-4:2021
PD CEN/TS 12007-6:2021
PD CEN/TS 17551:2021
PD IEC GUIDE 115:2021
PD IEC TR 62351-90-3:2021
PD IEC TR 62959:2021
PD IEC TR 62977-5-2:2021
PD ISO/IEC TR 24029-1:2021
PD ISO/IEC TS 27022:2021
PD ISO/TR 11633-2:2021
PD ISO/TS 21346:2021
PD ISO/TS 21356-1:2021
PD ISO/TS 37137-1:2021
SAE AIR 1168/4C-2021
SAE AIR 2000F-2021
SAE AIR 4092B-2021
SAE AIR 4779D-2021
SAE AMS 3307E-2021
SAE AMS 5508G-2021
SAE AMS-QQ-P-416F-2021
SAE AS1132K-2021
SAE AS1895/16B-2021
SAE AS1895/8D-2021
SAE AS3230C-2021
SAE AS4875B-2021
SAE AS6518A-2021
SAE AS85049/23B-2021
SAE AS85049/26C-2021
SAE AS85049C-2021
SAE AS9402C-2021
SAE J1462-2021
SAE J44-2021
SAE J968-1-2021
SAE J968-2-2021
UL 1449 2021-01
UL 2557 2020-12
UL 330 2021-02
UL 347A 2021-03
UL 5800 2020-12
UL 793 2020-12
UL 962 2021-01
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## cojo

Hi,
I need BS 19650 series thanks in advance.

----------


## jq15

Does anyone have PD 5500 2021? Thanks in advance.

----------


## matt1980

Hello, also looking for PD 5500 2021

See More: new standards

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 219-2021
ANSI C80.1-2020
ANSI C80.5-2020
ANSI/IES LP-3-20
ANSI/IES RP-4-20
API RP 5L3-2014 (2021)
API St 6DSSX-2021
AS 1838-2021
AS 1839-2021
AS 2593-2021
AS 4276.1-2021
AS 4276.3-2021
AS 4934.2-2021
AS/NZS 5341-2021
ASME/ANS RA-S-1.4-2021
ASME Y14.1-2020
ASTM A 290/A 290M-16 (2021)
ASTM A 550-16 (2021)
ASTM A 891/A 891M-16 (2021)
ASTM B 1017-21
ASTM B 800-05 (2021)
ASTM B 901-04 (2021)
ASTM C 1587/C 1587M-21
ASTM C 31/C 31M-21
ASTM C 78/C 78M-21
ASTM D 1310-14 (2021)
ASTM D 2697-03 (2021)
ASTM D 2774-21
ASTM D 3675-21
ASTM D 4308-21
ASTM D 4447-21
ASTM D 470-21
ASTM D 5087-02 (2021)
ASTM D 5145-09 (2021)
ASTM D 5200-03 (2021)
ASTM D 5325-03 (2021)
ASTM D 5380-93 (2021)
ASTM D 5499-94 (2021)
ASTM D 5794-95 (2021)
ASTM D 6133-02 (2021)
ASTM D 7110-21
ASTM D 8244-21
ASTM E 1006-21
ASTM E 2533-21
ASTM E 2956-21
ASTM E 3246-21
ASTM E 724-21
ASTM F 1504-14 (2021)e1
ASTM F 2005-21
ASTM F 2227-13 (2021)
ASTM F 2714-08 (2021)
ASTM F 2723-21
ASTM F 3065/F 3065M-21
ASTM F 3160-21
ASTM F 3243-21
ASTM F 3458-21
BS EN 482:2021
BS EN 528:2021
BS EN 12390-18:2021
BS EN 13001-2:2021
BS EN 14500:2021
BS EN 14501:2021
BS EN IEC 60320-2-1:2021
BS EN IEC 60320-2-3:2021
BS EN IEC 60320-2-4:2021
BS EN IEC 60793-1-34:2021
BS EN IEC 60799:2021
BS EN IEC 61215-1-2:2021
BS EN IEC 62769-1:2021
BS EN IEC 62769-5:2021
BS EN IEC 62769-6:2021
BS EN IEC 62769-7:2021
BS EN ISO 4120:2021
BS EN ISO 7840:2021
BS EN ISO 10225:2021
BS EN ISO 11904-2:2021
BS EN ISO 19628:2021
BS EN ISO 21656:2021
BS EN ISO 21660-3:2021
BS EN ISO 22826:2021
BS EN ISO 23411:2021
BS IEC 61937-2:2021
BS IEC SRD 63235:2021
BS ISO 1432:2021
BS ISO 13319-1:2021
BS ISO 14490-3:2021
BS ISO 17090-1:2021
BS ISO 17090-3:2021
BS ISO 18808:2021
BS ISO 21498-2:2021
BS ISO 22863-4:2021
BS ISO 22863-5:2021
BS ISO 23212:2021
BS ISO 23322:2021
BS ISO 23431:2021
BS ISO/IEC 20924:2021
BS ISO/IEC 30163:2021
CSA B620:20
DIN 10756 2021-03
DIN 10763 2021-03
DIN 18035-5 2021-03
DIN 25459 2021-03
DIN 4573 2021-03
DIN 54115-4 2021-03
DIN 54461 2021-03
DIN 55633-1 2021-03
DIN 58754 2021-03
DIN 6912 2021-03
DIN 75078-2 2021-03
DIN 78004-1 2021-03
DIN SPEC 13288 2021-03
DIN TS 18232-8 2021-03
IEC 60216-3-2021
IEC 60825-2-2021
IEC 60947-6-1-2021
IEC 61169-60-2021
IEC 61189-5-301-2021
IEC 61967-4-2021
IEC 61968-13-2021
IEC 61970-457-2021
IEC 62325-451-7-2021
IEC 62680-1-2-2021
IEC TS 60034-31-2021
IEEE Std 1901.1.1-2020
IEEE Std 2030.102.1-2020
IEEE Std 2142.1-2021
IEEE Std 802.3cu-2021
ISO 3008-4:2021
ISO 6727:2021
ISO 8205:2021
ISO 9046:2021
ISO 11901-5:2021
ISO 14031:2021
ISO 14135-2:2021
ISO 16790:2021
ISO 21612:2021
ISO 22282-4:2021
ISO 22848:2021
ISO 23234:2021
ISO 23662:2021
ISO 23976:2021
ISO 28080:2021
ISO 28399:2021
ISO/IEC 30163:2021
ISO/IEC 39794-6:2021
ISO/IEC TR 24029-1:2021
ISO/IEC TS 27006-2:2021
ISO/IEC TS 27022:2021
ISO/TR 4808:2021
ISO/TS 80004-6:2021
PD CEN/TS 17445:2021
PD CLC/TS 50459-1:2021
PD CLC/TS 50459-3:2021
PD CLC/TS 50600-2-10:2021
PD IEC TR 61191-8:2021
PD IEC TR 63258:2021
PD ISO/TR 15969:2021
PD ISO/TS 21397:2021
PD ISO/TS 22456:2021
PD ISO/TS 24178:2021
PD ISO/TS 30427:2021
PD ISO/TS 30431:2021
PD ISO/TS 30432:2021
SAE AIR 7929-2021
SAE ARP 492C-2021
SAE AS1895/10D-2021
SAE AS3114B-2021
SAE AS44750-9-2021
SAE AS44750AR-9-2021
SAE AS6298A-2021
SAE AS7928/5C-2021
SAE AS85049/105C-2021
SAE AS85485/5B-2021
SAE AS85485C-2021
SAE AS9958B-2021
SAE J1668-2021
SAE J1939-22-2021
SAE J2387-2021
SAE J3063-2021
SSPC Guide 15-2020
SSPC Paint 36-2020
SSPC SP 18-2020
UL 2237 2021-01
UL 498F 2020-12
UL 521 2021-03
UL 62841-4-1000 2021-03
UL RP 9691 2021-03
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
AAMI TIR42:2021
ANSI/AWWA C203-20
ANSI/AWWA G485-20
ANSI C63.24-2021
API TR 981-2021
ASME B31Q-2021
ASTM A 1081/A 1081M-21
ASTM A 135/A 135M-21
ASTM A 335/A 335M-21
ASTM A 524/A 524M-21
ASTM A 562/A 562M-10 (2021)
ASTM A 792/A 792M-21
ASTM A 796/A 796M-21
ASTM A 983/A 983M-06 (2021)
ASTM C 1009-21
ASTM C 1210-21
ASTM C 1427-21
ASTM C 1729-21
ASTM C 1729M-21
ASTM C 1767-21
ASTM C 1767M-21
ASTM C 501-21
ASTM D 1106-21
ASTM D 1986-14 (2021)
ASTM D 3614-07 (2021)
ASTM D 3836-13 (2021)
ASTM D 3911-16 (2021)
ASTM D 4355/D 4355M-21
ASTM D 4955-89 (2021)
ASTM D 5313/D 5313M-21
ASTM D 5652-21
ASTM D 7245-09 (2021)
ASTM D 7473/D 7473M-21
ASTM D 8336-21
ASTM E 1949-21
ASTM E 2802/E 2802M-21
ASTM E 3023-21
ASTM E 633-21
ASTM E 84-21
ASTM F 109-21
ASTM F 1790/F 1790M-15 (2021)
ASTM F 1995-13 (2021)
ASTM F 7-95 (2021)
BS EN 16157-4:2021
BS EN 17334:2021
BS EN IEC 55014-2:2021
BS EN IEC 60584-3:2021
BS EN IEC 60794-1-211:2021
BS EN IEC 61300-2-14:2021
BS EN IEC 61784-3:2021
BS EN IEC 61800-1:2021
BS EN IEC 62769-2:2021
BS EN ISO 4823:2021
BS EN ISO 11426:2021
BS EN ISO 17130:2021
BS ISO 771:2021
BS ISO 3185:2021
BS ISO 11665-4:2021
BS ISO 15000-1:2021
BS ISO 22705-1:2021
BS ISO 23577:2021
BS ISO/IEC 23264-1:2021
DIN 10762 2021-03
DIN 1460-1 2021-03
DIN 18865-2 2021-03
DIN 27200 2021-03
DIN 51175 2021-03
DIN 54161 2021-03
DIN 55608 2021-03
DIN 58739-3 2021-03
DIN 6868-4 2021-03
DIN 75078-1 2021-03
DIN 7795 2021-03
DIN 78004-2 2021-03
DIN SPEC 91386 2021-03
DIN TS 20000-203 2021-03
IEC 60068-2-38-2021
IEC 61000-3-3-2021
IEC 61010-2-130-2021
IEC 62061-2021
IEEE Std 1246-2020
IEEE Std 1427-2020
IEEE Std 1594-2020
IEEE Std 3652.1-2020
IEEE Std C62.72a-2020
ISO 844:2021
ISO 1432:2021
ISO 5775-2:2021
ISO 10013:2021
ISO 11426:2021
ISO 13319-1:2021
ISO 13736:2021
ISO 14490-3:2021
ISO 15368:2021
ISO 16287:2021
ISO 17090-1:2021
ISO 18808:2021
ISO 19901-10:2021
ISO 21901:2021
ISO 22042:2021
ISO 22553-14:2021
ISO 22705-1:2021
ISO 22863-6:2021
ISO 22982-2:2021
ISO 23212:2021
ISO 23450:2021
ISO 23700:2021
ISO 24090:2021
ISO 28199-1:2021
ISO/IEC 20924:2021
ISO/IEC 23264-1:2021
ISO/IEC TS 25025:2021
ISO/TR 24291:2021
ISO/TS 21356-1:2021
ISO/TS 23818-3:2021
ISO/TS 30427:2021
ISO/TS 37137-1:2021
IWA 33-3:2021
PAS 97:2021
PAS 1882:2021
PD CEN/ISO TR 21186-3:2021
PD CLC/TS 50459-2:2021
PD ISO/TS 23625:2021
SAE AMS 6277J-2021
SAE AS1895-18B-2021
SAE AS1895-3D-2021
SAE AS27850-11-2021
SAE AS6940-2021
SAE AS7466F-2021
SAE AS81969-29A-2021
SAE AS85049-6C-2021
SAE AS85485-6B-2021
SAE AS9317D-2021
SAE AS9678C-2021
SAE J2317-2021
SAE J2847-3-2021
SAE J3069-2021
SAE J588-2021
SAE MA 3366A-2021
SAE MA 3368A-2021
SSPC PA 17-2020
SSPC SP 16-2020
UL 142A 2021-01
UL 2238 2021-03
UL 493 2021-03
UL 746D 2021-03
UL 94 2021-03
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## luisfebresq

Hi Dears! Can anybody share IEEE 2760 -2020 and IEEE 2778?

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/AWWA C214-20
ANSI/AWWA C514-20
API RP 17B-2014 (2021)
API Spec 17J-2014 (2021)
AS 12508-2021
AS 5364-2021
ASHRAE Guideline 33-2021
ASTM A 1118-21
ASTM A 320/A 320M-21a
ASTM A 523/A 523M-21
ASTM A 554-21
ASTM A 740-21
ASTM A 795/A 795M-21
ASTM A 888-21
ASTM B 1018-21
ASTM C 1136-21
ASTM C 1376-21
ASTM C 1689-21
ASTM C 1733-21
ASTM C 1751-21
ASTM C 240-21
ASTM C 303-21
ASTM C 552-21
ASTM D 1107-21
ASTM D 1108-21
ASTM D 1290-95 (2021)
ASTM D 2825-21
ASTM D 2859-16 (2021)
ASTM D 3430-95 (2021)
ASTM D 3642-13 (2021)
ASTM D 4078-02 (2021)
ASTM D 4597-10 (2021)
ASTM D 4599-21
ASTM D 5456-21
ASTM D 5747/D 5747M-21
ASTM D 8308-21
ASTM E 1868-10 (2021)
ASTM E 2520-21
ASTM E 2947-21
ASTM E 3200-21
ASTM E 666-21
ASTM E 855-21
ASTM F 1684-06 (2021)
ASTM F 2865-13 (2021)
BS EN 1459-9:2021
BS EN 1501-1:2021
BS EN 1501-2:2021
BS EN 1501-3:2021
BS EN 1501-5:2021
BS EN 12385-5:2021
BS EN 13749:2021
BS EN 16301:2021
BS EN 17347:2021
BS EN 17416:2021
BS EN 17418:2021
BS EN 50110-2:2021
BS EN IEC 61000-6-3:2021
BS EN IEC 61169-66:2021
BS EN IEC 61188-6-1:2021
BS EN IEC 61215-1-1:2021
BS EN IEC 61215-1:2021
BS EN IEC 61215-1-3:2021
BS EN IEC 61215-1-4:2021
BS EN IEC 61924-2:2021
BS EN IEC 62053-21:2021
BS EN IEC 62053-22:2021
BS EN IEC 62053-23:2021
BS EN IEC 62053-24:2021
BS EN IEC 62769-3:2021
BS EN IEC 62769-4:2021
BS EN ISO 10993-23:2021
BS EN ISO 14819-1:2021
BS EN ISO 16061:2021
BS EN ISO 19363:2021
BS EN ISO 22868:2021
BS ISO 10952:2021
BS ISO 15368:2021
BS ISO 15886-3:2021
BS ISO 16287:2021
BS ISO 16792:2021
BS ISO 19901-10:2021
BS ISO 20784:2021
BS ISO 20940:2021
BS ISO 22994:2021
BS ISO/IEC 14763-4:2021
CSA C227.4:21
CSA W209:21
IEEE Std 1923.1-2021
IEEE Std 2065-2020
IEEE Std C37.62-2020
ISO 4664-3:2021
ISO 6410-3:2021
ISO 6927:2021
ISO 10245-1:2021
ISO 10390:2021
ISO 11298-4:2021
ISO 11665-4:2021
ISO 12671:2021
ISO 13638:2021
ISO 15000-1:2021
ISO 15886-3:2021
ISO 16781:2021
ISO 17090-3:2021
ISO 19085-12:2021
ISO 19148:2021
ISO 20784:2021
ISO 22181:2021
ISO 22581:2021
ISO 23322:2021
ISO 23512:2021
ISO 23741:2021
ISO 23903:2021
ISO 24578:2021
ISO 80601-2-85:2021
ISO/IEC 5055:2021
ISO/IEC 22123-1:2021
ISO/IEC 24824-4:2021
ISO/IEC 29110-4-2:2021
ISO/TR 11633-2:2021
ISO/TS 11819-3:2021
ISO/TS 21397:2021
ISO/TS 24178:2021
ISO/TS 30431:2021
MSS SP-53-2021
PD CEN/TS 17606:2021
PD CEN/TS 17607:2021
PD ISO/TS 16951:2021
PD ISO/TS 23818-3:2021
PD ISO/TS 30425:2021
SAE AIR 4730A-2021
SAE AIR 4905A-2021
SAE AMS 1534C-2021
SAE AMS 4731D-2021
SAE AMS 5613S-2021
SAE AMS 5629J-2021
SAE AMS 6276M-2021
SAE ARP 6971-2021
SAE AS81714/1C-2021
SAE AS9947C-2021
SAE J1168-2021
SAE J1634-2021
SAE J4000-2021
UL 1076 2021-02
UL 121201 2021-04
UL 174 2021-02
UL 20 2021-01
UL 797 2021-03
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## luike

Thanks, good info, colleague.

----------


## almasro

Anyone has NFPA 770

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 138-2021
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 41.7-2021
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 41.9-2021
API RP 554-1-2021
API Spec 10D-2021
API Spec 15LR-2001 (2021)
AS 1807-2021
ASTM A 1113/A 1113M-20e1
ASTM A 390-06 (2021)
ASTM A 744/A 744M-21
ASTM B 1007-21
ASTM B 418-16a (2021)
ASTM B 617-98 (2021)
ASTM B 737-10 (2021)
ASTM B 939-21
ASTM C 1242-21
ASTM C 159-06 (2021)
ASTM C 315-07 (2021)
ASTM C 942/C 942M-21
ASTM D 1084-16 (2021)
ASTM D 1102-84 (2021)
ASTM D 1337-10 (2021)
ASTM D 167/D 167M-21
ASTM D 3147-21
ASTM D 4338-97 (2021)
ASTM D 4783-01 (2021)
ASTM D 4806-21
ASTM D 5059-21
ASTM D 6004-21
ASTM D 7038-21
ASTM D 7463-21
ASTM D 7687-21
ASTM D 8111-21
ASTM D 8256-21
ASTM D 8354-21
ASTM E 1319-21
ASTM E 1361-02 (2021)
ASTM E 2071-21
ASTM E 2565-21
ASTM E 2945-14 (2021)
ASTM E 354-21
ASTM E 641-21
ASTM F 1427-21
ASTM F 19-21
ASTM F 3506-21
ASTM F 585-16 (2021)
ASTM G 180-21
BS EN 6099:2021
BS EN 13614:2021
BS EN 17371-1:2021
BS EN IEC 60947-5-8:2021
BS EN ISO 3262-19:2021
BS EN ISO 3262-20:2021
BS EN ISO 4918:2021
BS EN ISO 6410-3:2021
BS EN ISO 8099-2-2020
BS EN ISO 8469:2021
BS EN ISO 8848:2021
BS EN ISO 9046:2021
BS EN ISO 16929:2021
BS EN ISO 19085-1:2021
BS EN ISO 19879:2021
BS EN ISO 22167:2021
BS EN ISO 22282-4:2021
BS EN ISO 22300:2021
BS EN ISO 22818:2021
BS EN ISO 28399:2021
BS ISO 12130-1:2021
BS ISO 24613-3:2021
BS ISO 20417:2021
DIN 1054 2021-04
DIN 18709-6 2021-04
DIN 19304 2021-04
DIN 28120 2021-04
DIN 4178 2021-04
DIN 477 2021-04
DIN 51102 2021-04
DIN 51810-4 2021-04
DIN 55508-5 2021-04
DIN 58140-1 2021-04
DIN 58220-3 2021-04
DIN 58220-6 2021-04
DIN 58741-7 2021-04
DIN 58767 2021-04
DIN 8051 2021-04
DIN 86038-2 2021-04
DIN 86039 2021-04
DIN 86341 2021-04
DIN SPEC 17028 2021-04
DIN SPEC 77201-2 2021-04
DIN SPEC 91444 2021-04
DIN TR 55692-2 2021-04
DIN TS 18599-12 2021-04
DIN TS 31648 2021-04
IEC 60068-2-20-2021
IEC 60773-2021
IEC 60794-3-70-2021
IEC 60794-4-30-2021
IEC 60809-2021
IEC 61753-111-08-2021
IEC 62148-15-2021
IEC 62899-402-3-2021
IEC 63203-201-3-2021
IEC 63229-2021
IEC PAS 61162-103-2021
IEC TR 63042-303-2021
IEC TS 60034-27-5-2021
IEEE Std 2067-2021
IEEE Std 2755.2-2020
ISO 3834-3:2021
ISO 3834-4:2021
ISO 4518:2021
ISO 5179:2021
ISO 6489-3:2021
ISO 10303-1:2021
ISO 12167-2:2021
ISO 14132-3:2021
ISO 14945:2021
ISO 14946:2021
ISO 15364:2021
ISO 16181-1:2021
ISO 16929:2021
ISO 17420-6:2021
ISO 19626-2:2021
ISO 21500:2021
ISO 22553-13:2021
ISO 22608:2021
ISO 22863-4:2021
ISO 22863-5:2021
ISO 22863-8:2021
ISO 22982-1:2021
ISO 23043:2021
ISO 23156:2021
ISO 23431:2021
ISO 23523:2021
ISO 23865:2021
ISO 24620-3:2021
ISO/IEC 14763-4:2021
ISO/IEC 21794-2:2021
ISO/IEC 23090-3:2021
ISO/IEC 24800-2:2021
ISO/IEC TS 11801-9903:2021
ISO/IEC TS 23078-3:2021
ISO/TR 15969:2021
ISO/TS 21346:2021
ISO/TS 22456:2021
ISO/TS 30425:2021
ISO/TS 30432:2021
NACE SP21469-2021
PD IEC PAS 61162-103:2021
PD ISO/IEC TS 11801-9903:2021
PD ISO/IEC TS 23078-3:2021
PD ISO/TR 17327-2:2021
PD ISO/TR 18568:2021
SAE AIR 6552-2-2021
SAE AMS 4115K-2021
SAE AMS 4116K-2021
SAE ARP 6973-2021
SAE AS1426C-2021
SAE AS4841D-2021
SAE AS5272F-2021
SAE AS5706A-2021
SAE AS6136A-2021
SAE AS7452C-2021
SAE AS7478E-2021
SAE AS81914/6C-2021
SAE J1757-3-2021
SAE J2092-2021
SAE J2093-2021
SAE J2545-2021
SAE J2650-2021
SAE J2836-6-2021
SAE J3011-2021
SAE J575-2021
UL 154 2021-03
UL 498A 2021-02
UL 6A 2021-03
UL 791 2021-02
UL 823 2021-01
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## bry555

Could you share with me EN 15085-2:2020? yollayarimyazyolla@gmail.com

----------


## MaxSil

Hello! can you please send me ISO 5167-3 2020 djdaryo@tiscali.it

Thanks!

----------


## Aslan313

Dear Sir
Please can you BS EN re-magnet? Thanks.
Or please send me on my email id aslan313am@yahoo.com

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/API St 2350-2020 (2021)
API RP 585-2021
API St 609-2021
ASSE Std 1098-2021
ASTM A 307-21
ASTM A 352/A 352M-21
ASTM A 743/A 743M-21
ASTM A 818-06 (2021)
ASTM B 349/B 349M-16 (2021)
ASTM B 350/B 350M-11 (2021)
ASTM B 614-16 (2021)
ASTM B 677-21
ASTM B 780-16 (2021)
ASTM B 793-16 (2021)
ASTM C 1258-21
ASTM C 1283-15 (2021)
ASTM C 1728-21
ASTM C 828-11 (2021)
ASTM D 1338-99 (2021)
ASTM D 1762-84 (2021)
ASTM D 2162-21
ASTM D 396-21
ASTM D 4426-01 (2021)
ASTM D 5040-90 (2021)
ASTM D 5113-97 (2021)
ASTM D 6862-11 (2021)
ASTM D 6891-21
ASTM D 7341-21
ASTM D 7532-09 (2021)
ASTM D 7794-21
ASTM D 7862-21
ASTM D 8165-21
ASTM D 8355-21
ASTM E 2206-21
ASTM E 2269-21
ASTM E 2808-21
ASTM E 3265-21
ASTM E 473-21
ASTM E 516-95a (2021)
ASTM F 1637-21
ASTM F 1694-21
ASTM F 3104-21
ASTM F 3510-21
ASTM F 794-21
BS EN 1515-4:2021
BS EN 13126-2:2021
BS EN 13126-7:2021
BS EN 13600:2021
BS EN 13647:2021
BS EN 17372:2021
BS EN 17425:2021
BS EN 17456:2021
BS EN 17462:2021
BS EN IEC 60068-2-11:2021
BS EN IEC 60793-2-40:2021
BS EN IEC 63171:2021
BS EN ISO 1628-1:2021
BS EN ISO 6927:2021
BS EN ISO 8205:2021
BS EN ISO 23450:2021
BS EN ISO 28199-1:2021
BS ISO 4664-3:2021
BS ISO 6914:2021
BS ISO 10466:2021
BS ISO 11443:2021
BS ISO 23071:2021
BS ISO 23075:2021
BS ISO 23486:2021
BS ISO 23692:2021
BS ISO 23741:2021
BS ISO 37301:2021
BS ISO/IEC 24775-1:2021
BS ISO/IEC 24824-4:2021
BS ISO/IEC 27050-4:2021
CSA/ANSI HPRD 1:21
CSA B1800:21
CSA W186:21
DIN 18200 2021-04
DIN 18865-5 2021-04
DIN 19643-5 2021-04
DIN 28121 2021-04
DIN 4567-4 2021-04
DIN 50989-2 2021-04
DIN 51352-2 2021-04
DIN 53733 2021-04
DIN 55978 2021-04
DIN 58175-2 2021-04
DIN 58220-5 2021-04
DIN 58220-7 2021-04
DIN 58741-8 2021-04
DIN 6857-2 2021-04
DIN 6868-159 2021-04
DIN 68856-1 2021-04
DIN 86038-1 2021-04
DIN 86038-3 2021-04
DIN 86128-3 2021-04
DIN 8816 2021-04
DIN SPEC 77201-1 2021-04
DIN SPEC 91414-1 2021-04
DIN TS 26059-1 2021-04
IAPMO IGC 236-2021
IAPMO IGC 366-2021
IAPMO PS 51-2021
IEC 60384-2-2021
IEC 60974-11-2021
IEC 60974-13-2021
IEC 61386-21-2021
IEC 61386-22-2021
IEC 61386-23-2021
ISO 771:2021
ISO 1140:2021
ISO 3185:2021
ISO 3834-2:2021
ISO 4589-4:2021
ISO 6249:2021
ISO 7233:2021
ISO 8909-1:2021
ISO 8909-2:2021
ISO 8909-3:2021
ISO 10140-2:2021
ISO 10140-3:2021
ISO 10140-4:2021
ISO 10140-5:2021
ISO 10466:2021
ISO 12130-1:2021
ISO 12625-17:2021
ISO 13408-6:2021
ISO 14557:2021
ISO 20417:2021
ISO 20965:2021
ISO 23036-1:2021
ISO 23036-2:2021
ISO 23071:2021
ISO 23486:2021
ISO 23577:2021
ISO 27269:2021
ISO 80601-2-87:2021
ISO/IEC 11801-3:2021
ISO/IEC 24734:2021
ISO/IEC 24775-2:2021
ISO/IEC 24775-5:2021
ISO/IEC 24775-8:2021
ISO/IEC 27050-4:2021
ISO/IEC 29183:2021
ISO/TR 17327-2:2021
ISO/TR 20172:2021
ISO/TR 21332:2021
ISO/TR 24217-2:2021
ISO/TS 20684-10:2021
JEDEC Standard 235D-2021
PD CEN ISO/TS 21362:2021
PD CEN ISO/TS 80004-6:2021
PD IEC TR 63042-303:2021
PD ISO/TS 10300-20:2021
PD ISO/TS 20684-10:2021
SAE AMS 2545A-2021
SAE AMS 4050K-2021
SAE AMS 4210M-2021
SAE AMS 4471B-2021
SAE AMS 4534E-2021
SAE AMS 4555L-2021
SAE AMS 7025-2021
SAE ARP 1233B-2021
SAE AS7467C-2021
SAE AS7768B-2021
SAE AS81714-27B-2021
SAE AS81714-28B-2021
SAE AS9400C-2021
SAE AS9489E-2021
SAE AS9589B-2021
SAE J1096-2021
SAE J1231-2021
SAE J1979-2-2021
SAE J2554-2021
SAE MA 3369A-2021
UL 1042 2021-02
UL 1738 2021-03
UL 48 2021-03
UL 635 2021-02
UL 875 2021-01
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## Mohammednofal

Plz send it to nofelmohammed@gmail.com

See More: new standards

----------


## tkroy46810

Hi,

Please help to upload the standard BS 8571:2018 and ISO 15653:2018.

Thanks a lot

----------


## ahmed kayaty

Please Kindly shared

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/AAMI PC76-2021
ANSI/CAN/IAPMO Z1349-2021
API TR 655-2021
AS 2419.4-2021
ASTM A 1012-10 (2021)
ASTM A 460-11 (2021)
ASTM A 849-15 (2021)
ASTM B 368-21
ASTM B 427-21
ASTM B 726-02 (2021)
ASTM B 983-21
ASTM C 1260-21
ASTM C 1710-21
ASTM C 94/C 94M-21
ASTM D 1109-21
ASTM D 1144-99 (2021)
ASTM D 1489-09 (2021)
ASTM D 1828-01 (2021)
ASTM D 3535-07a (2021)
ASTM D 3808-01 (2021)
ASTM D 4546-21
ASTM D 5034-21
ASTM D 5580-21
ASTM D 7149-05 (2021)
ASTM D 7549-21
ASTM D 7843-21
ASTM D 8164-21
ASTM E 1252-98 (2021)
ASTM E 1542-21
ASTM E 1982-98 (2021)
ASTM E 2574/E 2574M-17 (2021)
ASTM E 334-01 (2021)
ASTM E 725-96 (2021)
ASTM F 1386-92 (2021)
ASTM F 2029-16 (2021)
ASTM F 2665-21
ASTM F 44-21
ASTM F 451-21
ASTM F 667/F 667M-16 (2021)
BS 2646-1:2021
BS 6349-1-3:2021
BS 8631:2021
BS 10025:2021
BS EN 71-13:2021
BS EN 437:2021
BS EN 10371:2021
BS EN 12543-2:2021
BS EN 13141-4:2021
BS EN 13141-7:2021
BS EN 13142:2021
BS EN 17233:2021
BS EN 50600-2-1:2021
BS EN 50600-2-5:2021
BS EN IEC 60068-2-13:2021
BS EN IEC 61280-2-8:2021
BS EN IEC 61300-2-10:2021
BS EN IEC 63245-1:2021
BS EN ISO 844:2021
BS EN ISO 6721-3:2021
BS EN ISO 8437-1:2021
BS EN ISO 8437-2:2021
BS EN ISO 8437-3:2021
BS EN ISO 11298-4:2021
BS EN ISO 11357-8:2021
BS EN ISO 11960:2021
BS EN ISO 13297:2021
BS EN ISO 13736:2021 (BS 2000-170:2021)
BS EN ISO 14031:2021
BS EN ISO 16181-1:2021
BS EN ISO 21801-1:2021
BS EN ISO 23903:2021
BS EN ISO/ASTM 52903-1:2021
BS EN ISO/ASTM 52950:2021
BS IEC 62899-402-3:2021
BS ISO 630-1:2021
BS ISO 630-2:2021
BS ISO 630-3:2021
BS ISO 6249:2021
BS ISO 8909-1:2021
BS ISO 8909-2:2021
BS ISO 8909-3:2021
BS ISO 10014:2021
BS ISO 16337:2021
BS ISO 16790:2021
BS ISO 17088:2021
BS ISO 23131:2021
BS ISO 23364:2021
BS ISO 23384:2021
BS ISO 23506:2021
BS ISO 23976:2021
BS ISO 29994:2021
BS ISO 44003:2021
BS ISO/IEC 23126:2021
BS ISO/IEC 24735:2021
BS ISO/IEC 29183:2021
CSA SPE 112:21
IAPMO IGC 156-2021
IAPMO PS 54-2021
IEC 60335-2-69-2021
IEC 60794-1-403-2021
IEC 60947-9-2-2021
IEC 60974-8-2021
IEC 61076-3-122-2021
IEC 61243-1-2021
IEC 61468-2021
IEC 62148-21-2021
IEC 62228-5-2021
IEC 62271-106-2021
IEC 62934-2021
IEC/IEEE 61886-1-2021
IEC/IEEE 63113-2021
IEEE Std 1591.3-2020
IEEE Std 1848-2020
IEEE Std 3079-2020
IEEE Std 802.1CS-2020
IEEE Std C37.108-2021
ISO 9038:2021
ISO 10952:2021
ISO 16792:2021
ISO 20579-3:2021
ISO 20940:2021
ISO 22873:2021
ISO 22994:2021
ISO 23075:2021
ISO 23495:2021
ISO 23692:2021
ISO 24613-3:2021
ISO 37301:2021
ISO 81001-1:2021
ISO/IEC 24735:2021
ISO/IEC 24775-1:2021
ISO/IEC 24775-3:2021
ISO/IEC 24775-4:2021
ISO/IEC 24775-6:2021
ISO/IEC 24775-7:2021
ISO/TR 10300-32:2021
ISO/TR 18568:2021
ISO/TS 10300-20:2021
ISO/TS 16951:2021
ISO/TS 23625:2021
PAS 7055:2021
PD CEN ISO/TS 11665-12:2021
PD CLC/TR 50718:2021
PD IEC TS 60034-27-5:2021
SAE AMS 4141H-2021
SAE AMS 4520M-2021
SAE AS39029/59C-2021
SAE AS5962B-2021
SAE AS5963B-2021
SAE AS81714/21B-2021
SAE AS81714/6B-2021
SAE AS85049/130C-2021
SAE AS85049/17C-2021
SAE AS85049/19C-2021
SAE AS85049/95C-2021
SAE AS85049/96C-2021
SAE J1699-3-2021
SAE J2064-2021
SAE J3078-2-2021
UL 1191 2021-04
UL 2166 2021-03
UL 296 2021-01
UL 299 2021-03
UL 857 2021-04
WRC 588-2021
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/AWWA C605-21
ANSI/CRRC S100-2021
API St 600-2021
ASTM A 778/A 778M-16 (2021)
ASTM A 875/A 875M-13 (2021)
ASTM B 673-21
ASTM B 913-21
ASTM C 1285-21
ASTM C 1810/C 1810M-21
ASTM C 846-16 (2021)
ASTM D 1110-21
ASTM D 1166-21
ASTM D 2143-21
ASTM D 2609-21
ASTM D 3982-21
ASTM D 4171-21
ASTM D 4300-01 (2021)e1
ASTM D 4688/D 4688M-14 (2021)e1
ASTM D 5373-21
ASTM D 5515-21
ASTM D 8070-21
ASTM D 905-08 (2021)
ASTM E 1510-95 (2021)
ASTM E 1865-97 (2021)
ASTM E 1944-98 (2021)
ASTM E 2982-21
ASTM E 3272-21
ASTM E 523-21
ASTM E 573-01 (2021)
ASTM E 578-07 (2021)
ASTM E 685-93 (2021)
ASTM E 932-89 (2021)
ASTM E 974-21
ASTM F 1482-21
ASTM F 1861-21
ASTM F 25/F 25M-21
ASTM F 2618-21
ASTM F 2947/F 2947M-21
ASTM F 3058-16 (2021)
ASTM F 3149-15 (2021)
ASTM F 421-15 (2021)
ASTM F 565-21
ASTM F 656-21
BS EN 81-70:2021
BS EN 10216-5:2021
BS EN 13411-9:2021
BS EN 50336:2021
BS EN IEC 60051-3:2021
BS EN IEC 60051-4:2021
BS EN IEC 60051-9:2021
BS EN IEC 60068-2-38:2021
BS EN IEC 61169-60:2021
BS EN IEC 61189-5-301:2021
BS EN IEC 61967-4:2021
BS EN ISO 3834-2:2021
BS EN ISO 3834-3:2021
BS EN ISO 4518:2021
BS EN ISO 8437-4:2021
BS EN ISO 11124-5:2021
BS EN ISO 23266:2021
BS IEC 61468:2021
BS ISO 7905-1:2021
BS ISO 15364:2021
BS ISO 16322-2:2021
BS ISO 16322-3:2021
BS ISO 16460:2021
BS ISO 20684-1:2021
BS ISO 20730-1:2021
BS ISO 20965:2021
BS ISO 22955:2021
BS ISO 23216:2021
BS ISO 23420:2021
BS ISO 23738:2021
BS ISO 24070-1:2021
BS ISO 24070-2:2021
BS ISO 24083:2021
BS ISO 30415:2021
BS ISO 50003:2021
BS ISO/IEC 21481:2021
DIN 17750 2021-05
DIN 18104-2 2021-05
DIN 18177-101 2021-05
DIN 18516-3 2021-05
DIN 18516-5 2021-05
DIN 19430 2021-05
DIN 1988-500 2021-05
DIN 25422 2021-05
DIN 25425-1 2021-05
DIN 25435-2 2021-05
DIN 25435-4 2021-05
DIN 25435-6 2021-05
DIN 26100 2021-05
DIN 4000-102 2021-05
DIN 58739-6 2021-05
DIN 6873-1 2021-05
DIN SPEC 77229-4 2021-05
DIN SPEC 91410-2 2021-05
DIN SPEC 91434 2021-05
DIN SPEC 91436 2021-05
DIN SPEC 91447 2021-05
DIN TS 18537 2021-05
DIN TS 35235 2021-05
DIN TS 35444 2021-05
IEC 60086-1-2021
IEC 60086-2-2021
IEC 60086-3-2021
IEC 60269-6-2021
IEC 60286-1-2021
IEC 60335-2-115-2021
IEC 60335-2-34-2021
IEC 60335-2-4-2021
IEC 60335-2-53-2021
IEC 60335-2-67-2021
IEC 60364-5-54-2021
IEC 60704-1-2021
IEC 61784-3-18-2021
IEC 61968-3-2021
IEC 62488-3-2021
IEC TR 61850-7-5-2021
IEC TR 62977-1-31-2021
IEC TR 63304-2021
IEC TS 60695-2-20-2021
IEC TS 63140-2021
IEC TS 63209-1-2021
IEEE Std 2675-2021
IEEE Std 2772-2021
IEEE Std 532-2021
IEEE Std 802.19.3-2021
ISO 1402:2021
ISO 14931:2021
ISO 23343-1:2021
ISO 23445:2021
ISO 80369-7:2021
ISO/IEC 17982:2021
ISO/IEC 21481:2021
ISO/IEC 26580:2021
ISO/IEC TS 33061:2021
PAS 29000:2021
PD IEC TS 63140:2021
PD IEC TS 63209-1:2021
PD ISO/TR 20590:2021
PD ISO/TS 30430:2021
SAE AIR 4728A-2021
SAE AIR 6988-2021
SAE AIR 797F-2021
SAE AMS 2244D-2021
SAE AMS 5638G-2021
SAE AMS 5652J-2021
SAE AMS 5718E-2021
SAE AMS 5762G-2021
SAE AMS 5810B-2021
SAE ARP 5403A-2021
SAE AS3407B-2021
SAE AS81969/43A-2021
SAE AS85049/58C-2021
SAE AS9796C-2021
SAE J300-2021
SAE J3016-2021
SAE J3193-2021
SAE J694-2021
UL 1012 2021-03
UL 1026 2021-03
UL 1598 2021-03
UL 1963 2021-03
UL 2610 2021-04
WRC 589-2021
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
AAMI TIR43-2021
API Bull 587-2021
API RP 538-2015 (2021)
API St 560-2016 (2021)
AS 1289.4.3.1-2021
AS 2030.2-2021
AS 3856.1-2021
AS 3856.2-2021
AS 5144.4-2021
AS/NZS 1604.1-2021
AS/NZS 1604.2-2021
AS/NZS 1604.3-2021
ASSE Std 1018-2001 (2021)
ASSE Std 1079-2012 (2021)
ASTM A 803/A 803M-16 (2021)
ASTM A 899-91 (2021)
ASTM A 928/A 928M-14 (2021)
ASTM B 244-09 (2021)
ASTM B 567-98 (2021)
ASTM B 674-21
ASTM B 816-00 (2021)
ASTM B 942-21
ASTM C 1307-21
ASTM C 1308-21
ASTM C 1735-17 (2021)
ASTM C 417-21
ASTM C 896-21
ASTM C 910-16 (2021)
ASTM D 120-21
ASTM D 2466-21
ASTM D 3811/D 3811M-21
ASTM D 5249-10 (2021)
ASTM D 5457-21
ASTM D 6050-21
ASTM D 6796-21
ASTM D 7116-16 (2021)
ASTM D 904-99 (2021)
ASTM E 1857-97 (2021)
ASTM E 1866-97 (2021)
ASTM E 2178-21a
ASTM E 3267-21
ASTM E 3277-21
ASTM E 662-21
ASTM E 778-15 (2021)
ASTM E 834-21
ASTM E 958-13 (2021)
ASTM F 1515-21
ASTM F 1872-21
ASTM F 2663-21
ASTM F 3015-21
ASTM F 36-15 (2021)
ASTM F 50-21
ASTM F 610/F 610M-21
ASTM G 37-98 (2021)
BS EN 115-2-2021
BS EN 10217-7-2021
BS EN 13445-3-2021
BS EN 17203-2021
BS EN 50290-2-24-2021
BS EN 50290-2-27-2021
BS EN 50702-2021
BS EN IEC 60051-2-2021
BS EN IEC 60068-2-20-2021
BS EN IEC 60598-2-1-2021
BS EN IEC 61290-1-3-2021
BS EN IEC 61472-2-2021
BS EN IEC 62148-15-2021
BS EN ISO 1140-2021
BS EN ISO 1141-2021
BS EN ISO 1346-2021
BS EN ISO 10140-2-2021
BS EN ISO 10140-3-2021
BS EN ISO 10140-4-2021
BS EN ISO 10140-5-2021
BS EN ISO 12671-2021
BS EN ISO 23940-2021
BS EN ISO 28139-2021
BS IEC/IEEE 63113-2021
BS ISO 4216-2021
BS ISO 4301-3-2021
BS ISO 4589-4-2021
BS ISO 7432-2021
BS ISO 8791-4-2021
BS ISO 10631-2021
BS ISO 11943-2021
BS ISO 13256-2-2021
BS ISO 18310-2-2021
BS ISO 24068-1-2021
BS ISO 24068-2-2021
BS ISO/IEC/IEEE 24774-2021
CLSI C64-2021
CSA C900.1-21
CSA Z1008-21
IEC 60364-7-710-2021
IEC 63327-2021
ISO 630-1-2021
ISO 630-3-2021
ISO 638-1-2021
ISO 638-2-2021
ISO 1463-2021
ISO 3613-2021
ISO 4216-2021
ISO 7432-2021
ISO 7905-1-2021
ISO 8791-4-2021
ISO 10014-2021
ISO 10140-1-2021
ISO 10631-2021
ISO 13256-1-2021
ISO 13256-2-2021
ISO 16322-2-2021
ISO 16322-3-2021
ISO 16460-2021
ISO 17088-2021
ISO 17225-2-2021
ISO 20184-3-2021
ISO 20684-1-2021
ISO 20730-1-2021
ISO 21233-2021
ISO 21640-2021
ISO 22955-2021
ISO 23131-2021
ISO 23216-2021
ISO 23364-2021
ISO 23384-2021
ISO 23420-2021
ISO 23506-2021
ISO 23738-2021
ISO 23940-2021
ISO 24068-1-2021
ISO 24068-2-2021
ISO 24070-1-2021
ISO 24070-2-2021
ISO 24083-2021
ISO 29994-2021
ISO 30415-2021
ISO 37155-2-2021
ISO 50003-2021
ISO/IEC 17982-2021
ISO/IEC 23126-2021
ISO/IEC 30145-1-2021
ISO/IEC TS 24192-1-2021
ISO/IEC TS 24192-2-2021
ISO/TR 20590-2021
ISO/TR 24539-2021
ISO/TS 21236-2-2021
ISO/TS 22077-5-2021
ISO/TS 22691-2021
ISO/TS 30430-2021
PD CLC IEC/TS 60079-43-2021
PD ISO/IEC TS 24192-2-2021
PD ISO/TR 24217-2-2021
PD ISO/TS 22077-5-2021
SAE AMS 1650D-2021
SAE AMS 7202-2021
SAE ARP 5376C-2021
SAE AS3554C-2021
SAE AS4191A-2021
SAE AS6484-2021
SAE AS9572C-2021
SAE J1095-2021
SAE J1131-2021
SAE J1537-2021
SAE J2567-2021
SAE J2641-2021
SAE J280-2021
SAE MA 3371A-2021
SAE USCAR-36-2021
UL 1439 2021-05
UL 1696 2021-03
UL 2703 2021-03
UL 4248-19 2021-03
UL 61010-2-040 2021-02
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## rihogo

Dear popov
Please I need API STD 660 9th edition + Addendum 1 august 2020

Or send to rgogosch@yahoo.com.ar

THANK YOU !!

Regards

----------


## popov_al

hello!

new standards (last week)




```
API Spec 15LF-2021
ASTM A 356/A 356M-21
ASTM B 1000-21
ASTM B 406-96 (2021)
ASTM B 490-09 (2021)
ASTM B 530-09 (2021)
ASTM B 659-90 (2021)
ASTM B 904-00 (2021)
ASTM C 1442-14 (2021)
ASTM C 1907-21
ASTM C 695-21
ASTM C 963-00 (2021)
ASTM D 2149-13 (2021)
ASTM D 2902-21
ASTM D 4967-21
ASTM D 5359-98 (2021)
ASTM D 5596-03 (2021)
ASTM D 6113-21
ASTM D 6596-00 (2021)
ASTM D 6626-15 (2021)
ASTM D 6929-21
ASTM D 6995-21
ASTM D 7309-21
ASTM D 7398-11 (2021)
ASTM D 7612-21
ASTM D 8073-16 (2021)
ASTM D 8080-21
ASTM D 8329-21
ASTM E 1054-21
ASTM E 2299-13 (2021)
ASTM E 2835-21
ASTM E 2866-21
ASTM E 775-15 (2021)
ASTM F 1487-21
ASTM F 2233-03 (2021)
ASTM F 2462-05 (2021)
ASTM F 3114-21
ASTM F 3190-21
ASTM F 3367-21
ASTM F 538-21
ASTM G 186-05 (2021)
BS EN 1463-2:2021
BS EN 4700-002:2021
BS EN 4825:2021
BS EN 12206-1:2021
BS EN 13445-1:2021
BS EN 13445-10:2021
BS EN 13445-2:2021
BS EN 13445-4:2021
BS EN 13445-5:2021
BS EN 13445-6:2021
BS EN 13445-8:2021
BS EN 16274:2021
BS EN 16296:2021
BS EN IEC 60216-3:2021
BS EN IEC 60794-3-70:2021
BS EN IEC 61851-21-2:2021
BS EN IEC 63154:2021
BS EN IEC 63210:2021
BS EN ISO 3834-4:2021
BS EN ISO 12625-17:2021
BS EN ISO 14557:2021
BS EN ISO 14931:2021
BS EN ISO 23036-1:2021
BS EN ISO 23036-2:2021
BS ISO 3408-2:2021
BS ISO 8404:2021
BS ISO 8600-8:2021
BS ISO 13256-1:2021
BS ISO 18114:2021
BS ISO 19426-7:2021
BS ISO 23632:2021
BS ISO 24638:2021
BS ISO 26101-1:2021
BS ISO/IEC 30145-1:2021
CSA C22.2 No. 198.1:21
CSA C22.2 No. 2556:21
CSA C900.2:21
CSA C900.3:21
CSA C900.4:21
CSA C900.5:21
CSA C900.6:21
CSA Z1008.1:21
ISO 3219-1:2021
ISO 3219-2:2021
ISO 3408-2:2021
ISO 4301-3:2021
ISO 7083:2021
ISO 8404:2021
ISO 8600-8:2021
ISO 11943:2021
ISO 12176-5:2021
ISO 12743:2021
ISO 14501:2021
ISO 16486-5:2021
ISO 18114:2021
ISO 18310-2:2021
ISO 19170-1:2021
ISO 23118:2021
ISO 23632:2021
ISO 24638:2021
ISO 29995:2021
ISO/IEC/IEEE 24774:2021
ISO/IEC TR 24030:2021
ISO/TS 16733-2:2021
ISO/TS 19166:2021
PD CEN/TS 17623:2021
PD IEC TR 61850-7-5:2021
PD IEC TR 63304:2021
PD ISO/TR 6750-2:2021
PD ISO/TR 23304:2021
SAE AIR 1657C-2021
SAE AIR 6975-2021
SAE AMS 3670-1C-2021
SAE AMS 3670-2C-2021
SAE AMS 3670-3C-2021
SAE AMS 3670-4D-2021
SAE AMS 3670-5D-2021
SAE AMS 3670C-2021
SAE AMS 4409A-2021
SAE AMS 5719E-2021
SAE AMS 5791D-2021
SAE AMS 7267H-2021
SAE ARP 1820C-2021
SAE ARP 4977-2021
SAE AS1031G-2021
SAE AS1032H-2021
SAE AS118K-2021
SAE AS119K-2021
SAE AS120K-2021
SAE AS24585D-2021
SAE AS39029-107C-2021
SAE AS5162C-2021
SAE AS85049-84D-2021
SAE AS85421C-2021
SAE J1939-03-2021
SAE J3227-2021
UL 224 2021-05
UL 2367 2021-04
UL 61496-1 2021-02
UL 61496-2 2021-02
UL 746F 2021-03
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/ASCE/CI 71-21
API RP 5C5-2017 (2021)
API Spec 19LH-2019 (2021)
ASTM A 447/A 447M-11 (2021)
ASTM A 965-A 965M-21
ASTM B 438-21
ASTM B 507-14 (2021)
ASTM B 568-98 (2021)
ASTM B 699-86 (2021)
ASTM B 764-04 (2021)
ASTM C 1059/C 1059M-21
ASTM C 1815-17 (2021)
ASTM C 22/C 22M-00 (2021)
ASTM C 712-14 (2021)
ASTM D 1047-21
ASTM D 2598-21
ASTM D 4176-21
ASTM D 5078/D 5078M-11 (2021)
ASTM D 5485-21
ASTM D 5633-21
ASTM D 5970/D 5970M-16 (2021)
ASTM D 6524/D 6524M-16 (2021)
ASTM D 6667-21
ASTM D 6817/D 6817M-17 (2021)
ASTM D 7064/D 7064M-21
ASTM D 7314-21
ASTM D 7370/D 7370M-14 (2021)
ASTM D 7557/D 7557M-09 (2021)
ASTM D 7962-21
ASTM D 8265-21
ASTM D 8368-21
ASTM E 102/E 102M-93 (2021)
ASTM E 2787-21
ASTM E 3171-21
ASTM E 790-21
ASTM F 1148-21
ASTM F 2303-03 (2021)
ASTM F 2788/F 2788M-21
ASTM F 2905/F 2905M-21
ASTM F 3173/F 3173M-21
ASTM F 3373-21
ASTM F 913-02 (2021)
ASTM G 39-99 (2021)
BS 7582-2021
BS EN 197-5-2021
BS EN 1034-1-2021
BS EN 1264-1-2021
BS EN 1264-2-2021
BS EN 1264-3-2021
BS EN 1264-4-2021
BS EN 1264-5-2021
BS EN 13601-2021
BS EN 13852-3-2021
BS EN 15344-2021
BS EN 16758-2021
BS EN 17020-4-2021
BS EN 17508-2021
BS EN IEC 61439-2-2021
BS EN IEC 61587-6-2021
BS EN ISO 276-2021
BS EN ISO 638-1-2021
BS EN ISO 638-2-2021
BS EN ISO 1402-2021
BS EN ISO 7233-2021
BS EN ISO 8849-2021
BS EN ISO 10140-1-2021
BS EN ISO 13408-6-2021
BS EN ISO 22153-2021
BS EN ISO 23343-1-2021
BS EN ISO 23445-2021
BS EN ISO 80369-7-2021
BS ISO 630-4-2021
BS ISO 4152-2021
BS ISO 6707-4-2021
BS ISO 7358-2021
BS ISO 8080-2021
BS ISO 8081-2021
BS ISO 8178-5-2021
BS ISO 12176-5-2021
BS ISO 18449-2021
BS ISO 21782-4-2021
BS ISO 21782-5-2021
BS ISO 21782-7-2021
BS ISO 22735-2021
BS ISO 29995-2021
BS ISO 37155-2-2021
BS ISO 37164-2021
IEC 61558-2-4-2021
IEC 61558-2-6-2021
IEEE Std 2410-2021
ISO 630-2-2021
ISO 630-4-2021
ISO 1141-2021
ISO 1346-2021
ISO 2313-1-2021
ISO 2313-2-2021
ISO 6182-1-2021
ISO 8041-2-2021
ISO 10962-2021
ISO 11992-3-2021
ISO 13209-4-2021
ISO 14632-2021
ISO 16075-4-2021
ISO 18219-1-2021
ISO 18219-2-2021
ISO 19126-2021
ISO 20468-4-2021
ISO 22074-5-2021
ISO 22515-2021
ISO/PAS 5643-2021
PAS 1879-2021
PD CEN ISO/TR 20172-2021
PD CEN/TR 14067-7-2021
PD CEN/TS 17626-2021
PD CEN/TS 17627-2021
PD ISO/IEC TS 24192-1-2021
PD ISO/TR 3985-2021
PD ISO/TS 8000-81-2021
PD ISO/TS 15666-2021
PD ISO/TS 19166-2021
PD ISO/TS 21236-2-2021
PD ISO/TS 21364-1-2021
PD ISO/TS 21364-21-2021
PD ISO/TS 21364-22-2021
PD ISO/TS 23624-2021
PD ISO/TS 30433-2021
SAE AMS 5621H-2021
SAE AMS-C-19853A-2021
SAE AMS-QQ-A-250-13B-2021
SAE AMS-QQ-A-250-24C-2021
SAE ARP 6807A-2021
SAE AS24586D-2021
SAE AS31461B-2021
SAE AS31491B-2021
SAE AS39029/114C-2021
SAE AS6492-2021
SAE AS81714/60D-2021
SAE AS85049/79C-2021
SAE AS9147-2021
SAE MA 3428C-2021
UL 2167 2021-03
UL 44 2021-05
UL 61010-2-011 2021-05
UL 62841-3-7 2021-02
UL 982 2021-03
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## kyawthuyanaung

Dear popov

new standards (last week)

kyawthuyanaung@yahoo.com

----------


## sharmilasu

Please send me link for ASTM standards
email: sunil_manisha@yahoo.com

Thanks in advance

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/ASABE EP585.1-2021
ASME B31.3-2020
ASME B31.8-2020
ASME B31.8S-2020
ASME BTH-1-2020
ASTM A 911/A 911M-21
ASTM B 439-21
ASTM B 532-85 (2021)
ASTM B 595-21
ASTM B 751-21
ASTM B 774/B 774M-21
ASTM C 1467/C 1467M-00 (2021)
ASTM C 1850-17 (2021)
ASTM C 448-88 (2021)
ASTM C 509-06 (2021)
ASTM C 591-21
ASTM C 842-05 (2021)
ASTM D 2421-21
ASTM D 2726/D 2726M-21
ASTM D 4873/D 4873M-17 (2021)
ASTM D 5451-21
ASTM D 5495-21
ASTM D 5893/D 5893M-16 (2021)
ASTM D 6394-21a
ASTM D 6574/D 6574M-13 (2021)
ASTM D 6690-21
ASTM D 6932/D 6932M-21
ASTM D 7180/D 7180M-05 (2021)
ASTM D 7346-15 (2021)
ASTM D 7497-21
ASTM D 7909-21a
ASTM D 7990-21
ASTM D 8075-16 (2021)
ASTM D 8108-21
ASTM D 8366-21
ASTM D 8369-21
ASTM E 1142-21
ASTM E 2838-21
ASTM E 467-21
ASTM F 1717-21
ASTM F 2657-21
ASTM F 2829/F 2829M-21
ASTM F 2968/F 2968M-21
ASTM F 3227/F 3227M-21
ASTM F 714-21a
BS EN 1254-1-2021
BS EN 1254-2-2021
BS EN 1254-20-2021
BS EN 1254-3-2021
BS EN 1254-4-2021
BS EN 1254-5-2021
BS EN 1254-6-2021
BS EN 1254-7-2021
BS EN 1254-8-2021
BS EN 1473-2021
BS EN 1488-2021
BS EN 10250-4-2021
BS EN 17476-2021
BS EN 50554-2021
BS EN 50695-2021
BS EN IEC 60384-2-2021
BS EN IEC 60794-4-30-2021
BS EN IEC 61010-2-130-2021
BS EN IEC 61753-111-08-2021
BS EN IEC 63203-201-3-2021
BS EN ISO 1463-2021
BS EN ISO 3219-1-2021
BS EN ISO 3219-2-2021
BS EN ISO 3613-2021
BS EN ISO 9038-2021
BS EN ISO 14501-2021
BS EN ISO 16486-5-2021
BS EN ISO 17225-2-2021
BS EN ISO 20184-3-2021
BS EN ISO 21640-2021
BS ISO 7320-2021
BS ISO 11056-2021
BS ISO 16075-3-2021
BS ISO 16075-4-2021
BS ISO 21927-3-2021
BS ISO 23089-2-2021
IEC 60335-2-68-2021
IEC 60350-2-2021
IEC 60695-11-11-2021
IEC 61076-2-010-2021
IEC 61557-12-2021
IEC 61784-3-13-2021
IEC 61784-3-8-2021
IEC 61996-1-2021
IEC 62040-1-2021
IEC 62106-9-2021
IEC 62271-103-2021
IEC 62282-7-2-2021
IEC 62595-2-5-2021
IEC 63002-2021
IEC 63171-2-2021
IEC PAS 63184-2021
IEC PAS 63267-3-30-2021
IEC PAS 63313-2021
IEC TS 60747-19-2-2021
IEEE Std 802.15.4y-2021
IEEE Std 802.3cv-2021
IEEE Std 841-2021
IEEE Std C95.3-2021
ISO 1096-2021
ISO 3452-1-2021
ISO 3452-2-2021
ISO 8080-2021
ISO 8081-2021
ISO 8178-5-2021
ISO 11199-1-2021
ISO 15245-1-2021
ISO 16186-2021
ISO 19085-17-2021
ISO 19980-2021
ISO 21542-2021
ISO 21927-3-2021
ISO 22466-2021
ISO/IEC/IEEE 15026-4-2021
ISO/TR 6750-2-2021
ISO/TS 12025-2021
ISO/TS 15666-2021
PD ISO/TS 16733-2-2021
PD ISO/TS 22295-2021
PD ISO/TS 30421-2021
PD ISO/TS 30428-2021
SAE AMS 3376D-2021
SAE AMS 4780H-2021
SAE AMS 5225G-2021
SAE AMS 5352G-2021
SAE AMS 5362M-2021
SAE AMS 7023-2021
SAE AMS-QQ-A-250/5C-2021
SAE ARP 1088C-2021
SAE ARP 4072A-2021
SAE ARP 843B-2021
SAE AS117K-2021
SAE AS31051A-2021
SAE AS31341A-2021
SAE AS31441A-2021
SAE AS31471A-2021
SAE AS5163A-2021
SAE AS5165C-2021
SAE AS7928/8B-2021
SAE AS85049/132-2021
SAE AS8575-2021
SAE J1705-2021
SAE J1715-2021
SAE J2130-2-2021
SAE J2542-2021
SAE J3021-2021
SAE MA 3422B-2021
SAE MA 3426B-2021
UL 1340 2021-02
UL 2255 2021-05
UL 2353 2021-01
UL 60947-7-1 2021-04
UL 60947-7-2 2021-04
UL 62093 2021-06
UL RP 121203 2021-01
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## jjacob

Hi Can you kindly share ASTM 320 2021 edition and ASTM  D4417 2021 edition pls

See More: new standards

----------


## zubair267

> Hi Can you kindly share ASTM 320 2021 edition and ASTM  D4417 2021 edition pls



ASTM 320
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hopefully it will helpfull

----------


## jjacob

Thanks Zubair, Appreciate . Could you kindly upload ASTM 370 2020 and ASTM D4417 2021 if possible , Thank you

----------


## zubair267

> Thanks Zubair, Appreciate . Could you kindly upload ASTM 370 2020 and ASTM D4417 2021 if possible , Thank you



ASTM 370 2020 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/AWWA D102-21
API RP 65-3-2021
API Spec 2C-2020 (2021)
ASTM A 1030/A 1030M-21
ASTM A 239-21
ASTM A 421/A 421M-21
ASTM A 660/A 660M-21
ASTM A 872/A 872M-21
ASTM A 985/A 985M-21
ASTM B 545-13 (2021)
ASTM B 859-21
ASTM C 1036-21
ASTM C 1567-21
ASTM C 348-21
ASTM C 632-88 (2021)
ASTM C 872-10 (2021)
ASTM D 1203-21
ASTM D 167/D 167M-21a
ASTM D 2797/D 2797M-21
ASTM D 3963/D 3963M-21
ASTM D 4583-21
ASTM D 6300-21
ASTM D 6572-21
ASTM D 6708-21
ASTM D 6730-21
ASTM D 7082-21
ASTM D 7144-21
ASTM D 7353-21
ASTM D 8281/D 8281M-21
ASTM D 8372-21
ASTM E 1007-21
ASTM E 2311-04 (2021)
ASTM E 2946-21
ASTM E 3249-21
ASTM E 989-21
ASTM F 1116-21
ASTM F 1863-16 (2021)
ASTM F 1964-21
ASTM F 2159-21
ASTM F 2565-21
ASTM F 3064/F 3064M-21
ASTM F 3096-14 (2021)
ASTM F 3348-21
BS 8632-2021
BS EN 1018-2021
BS EN 13603-2021
BS EN 13605-2021
BS EN IEC 61076-3-122-2021
BS EN IEC 61326-1-2021
BS EN IEC 61326-2-1-2021
BS EN IEC 61326-2-2-2021
BS EN IEC 61326-2-3-2021
BS EN IEC 61326-2-4-2021
BS EN IEC 61326-2-5-2021
BS EN IEC 61326-2-6-2021
BS EN IEC 63046-2021
BS EN ISO 2313-1-2021
BS EN ISO 2313-2-2021
BS EN ISO 3452-1-2021
BS EN ISO 3452-2-2021
BS EN ISO 14632-2021
BS EN ISO 23118-2021
BS IEC 62106-9-2021
BS ISO 728-2021
BS ISO 3065-2021
BS ISO 4548-6-2021
BS ISO 4727-2021
BS ISO 6452-2021
BS ISO 7301-2021
BS ISO 7319-2021
BS ISO 8287-2021
BS ISO 10074-2021
BS ISO 10962-2021
BS ISO 12647-8-2021
BS ISO 13142-2021
BS ISO 14200-2021
BS ISO 18646-3-2021
BS ISO 18650-1-2021
BS ISO 19935-3-2021
BS ISO 21806-15-2021
BS ISO 22407-2021
BS ISO 22547-2021
BS ISO 22548-2021
BS ISO 22915-3-2021
BS ISO 22934-2021
BS ISO 22956-2021
BS ISO 23673-2021
BS ISO 45003-2021
BS ISO/IEC 23200-1-2021
BS ISO/IEC 30147-2021
BS ISO/IEC/IEEE 15026-4-2021
CSA Z32:21
DIN 10751-1 2021-06
DIN 11864-2 2021-06
DIN 13199 2021-06
DIN 16459 2021-06
DIN 18868-1 2021-06
DIN 24041 2021-06
DIN 25440 2021-06
DIN 2696 2021-06
DIN 28154 2021-06
DIN 30652-1 2021-06
DIN 30665-1 2021-06
DIN 30682-1 2021-06
DIN 4000-191 2021-06
DIN 4003-210 2021-06
DIN 54185 2021-06
DIN 58381 2021-06
DIN 58950-2 2021-06
DIN 6075-1 2021-06
DIN 6198 2021-06
DIN 6815 2021-06
DIN 6862-3 2021-06
DIN 6885-2 2021-06
DIN 7335 2021-06
DIN 983 2021-06
DIN 9927 2021-06
DIN TR 35200 2021-06
IEC 61636-1-2021 (IEEE Std 1636.1)
IEC 61636-2021 (IEEE Std 1636)
IEC 62271-200-2021
IEEE Std 2030.11-2021
IEEE Std 2720-2021
IEEE Std 2836-2021
ISO 407-2021
ISO 728-2021
ISO 799-2-2021
ISO 3065-2021
ISO 6707-4-2021
ISO 7319-2021
ISO 7320-2021
ISO 8167-2021
ISO 10315-2021
ISO 12614-1-2021
ISO 12614-13-2021
ISO 12614-14-2021
ISO 12614-15-2021
ISO 12614-16-2021
ISO 12614-17-2021
ISO 12614-18-2021
ISO 12614-19-2021
ISO 13162-2021
ISO 13468-2-2021
ISO 14245-2021
ISO 16181-2-2021
ISO 17420-5-2021
ISO 18646-3-2021
ISO 19318-2021
ISO 21782-4-2021
ISO 21782-5-2021
ISO 22156-2021
ISO 22407-2021
ISO 22548-2021
ISO 23190-2021
ISO/IEC 15938-16-2021
PAS 1878-2021
PD CEN ISO/TS 12025-2021
PD CEN/TR 17653-2021
PD CEN/TS 1046-2021
PD IEC PAS 63267-3-30-2021
PD IEC PAS 63313-2021
PD ISO/IEC TR 23002-8-2021
PD ISO/IEC TS 22924-2021
PD ISO/TR 1281-1-2021
PD ISO/TS 20684-2-2021
PD ISO/TS 22332-2021
PD ISO/TS 22451-2021
SAE AS18280H-2021
SAE AS22520/23B-2021
SAE AS31351A-2021
SAE AS31401A-2021
SAE AS5164B-2021
SAE AS6285D-2021
SAE AS85049/131-2021
SAE AS85049/36C-2021
SAE AS85049/42C-2021
SAE AS85049/61C-2021
UL 2129 2021-04
UL 2846 2021-01
UL 583 2021-05
UL 710 2021-02
UL 758 2021-05
UL 79 2021-03
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## chauve4life

Hi, I need ISO 25239-5:2020

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/AWWA J100-21
AS 3584.1:2021
AS 3584.2:2021
AS 3584.4:2021
AS 3891.1:2021
AS 4485.1:2021
AS 4485.2:2021
AS/NZS 3500.1:2021
AS/NZS 3500.2:2021
AS/NZS 3500.3:2021
AS/NZS 3500.4:2021
ASTM A 1073/A 1073M-21
ASTM A 213/A 213M-21a
ASTM A 297/A 297M-21
ASTM A 428/A 428M-21
ASTM A 572/A 572M-21
ASTM A 781/A 781M-21
ASTM A 90/A 90M-21
ASTM C 1195-21
ASTM C 1879-21
ASTM C 452-21
ASTM C 611-21
ASTM C 739-21
ASTM C 774-88 (2021)
ASTM D 1566-21
ASTM D 1785-21
ASTM D 3420-21
ASTM D 3841-21
ASTM D 4215-21
ASTM D 5220/D 5220M-21
ASTM D 5743-21
ASTM D 6393/D 6393M-21
ASTM D 6709-21
ASTM D 7164-21
ASTM D 7928-21
ASTM D 8337/D 8337M-21
ASTM E 1338-09 (2021)
ASTM E 2260-21
ASTM E 32-21
ASTM E 3279-21
ASTM E 84-21a
ASTM F 1321-21
ASTM F 1864-21
ASTM F 2144-21
ASTM F 2331-11 (2021)
ASTM F 2389-21
ASTM F 2735-21
ASTM F 2948-21
ASTM F 3065/F 3065M-21a
ASTM F 3274-21
ASTM F 437-21
BS 8243:2021
BS EN 2854-003:2021
BS EN 17485:2021
BS EN IEC 55014-1:2021
BS EN IEC 60079-10-1:2021
BS EN IEC 60086-1:2021
BS EN IEC 60086-2:2021
BS EN IEC 60086-3:2021
BS EN IEC 60598-1:2021
BS EN IEC 60773:2021
BS EN IEC 60809:2021
BS EN IEC 61215-2:2021
BS EN IEC 61439-1:2021
BS EN IEC 61788-17:2021
BS EN IEC 62148-21:2021
BS EN IEC 62934:2021
BS EN ISO 683-5:2021
BS EN ISO 11199-1:2021
BS ISO 2836:2021
BS ISO 10315:2021
BS ISO 12614-1:2021
BS ISO 12614-10:2021
BS ISO 12614-11:2021
BS ISO 12614-12:2021
BS ISO 12614-13:2021
BS ISO 12614-14:2021
BS ISO 12614-15:2021
BS ISO 12614-16:2021
BS ISO 12614-17:2021
BS ISO 12614-18:2021
BS ISO 12614-19:2021
BS ISO 12614-2:2021
BS ISO 12614-3:2021
BS ISO 12614-4:2021
BS ISO 12614-7:2021
BS ISO 12614-8:2021
BS ISO 12614-9:2021
BS ISO 12635:2021
BS ISO 13131:2021
BS ISO 14490-5:2021
BS ISO 15886-2:2021
BS ISO 16840-10:2021
BS ISO 16840-13:2021
BS ISO 19318:2021
BS ISO 19475:2021
BS ISO 21233:2021
BS ISO 21806-12:2021
BS ISO 22140:2021
BS ISO 22927:2021
BS ISO 23832:2021
BS ISO/IEC 19770-11:2021
BS ISO/IEC 24775-8:2021
DIN 10753 2021-06
DIN 11864-3 2021-06
DIN 14463-2 2021-06
DIN 18703 2021-06
DIN 18868-2 2021-06
DIN 25435-7 2021-06
DIN 2695 2021-06
DIN 28129 2021-06
DIN 28156 2021-06
DIN 30652-3 2021-06
DIN 30665-2 2021-06
DIN 30682-2 2021-06
DIN 4000-96 2021-06
DIN 51353 2021-06
DIN 55625-10 2021-06
DIN 58762-1 2021-06
DIN 58950-3 2021-06
DIN 6075-2 2021-06
DIN 6812 2021-06
DIN 6847-2 2021-06
DIN 6885-1 2021-06
DIN 6885-3 2021-06
DIN 77230 2021-06
DIN 984 2021-06
DIN 9928 2021-06
DIN TS 30752-3 2021-06
IEC 61558-2-1-2021
IEC 61587-6-2021
IEC 61788-17-2021
IEEE Std 1619.2-2021
ISO 690:2021
ISO 2692:2021
ISO 2836:2021
ISO 3630-3:2021
ISO 4152:2021
ISO 4727:2021
ISO 6107:2021
ISO 6452:2021
ISO 7358:2021
ISO 10074:2021
ISO 12003-1:2021
ISO 12003-2:2021
ISO 12647-8:2021
ISO 14490-5:2021
ISO 16075-3:2021
ISO 17215-3:2021
ISO 18449:2021
ISO 19206-3:2021
ISO 19475:2021
ISO 19935-3:2021
ISO 21806-10:2021
ISO 21806-11:2021
ISO 21806-12:2021
ISO 21806-13:2021
ISO 21806-14:2021
ISO 21806-15:2021
ISO 21919-2:2021
ISO 22915-3:2021
ISO 22956:2021
ISO 23150:2021
ISO 23239-1:2021
ISO 26101-1:2021
ISO 37164:2021
ISO/IEC TR 23091-4:2021
ISO/TR 1281-1:2021
ISO/TR 3985:2021
ISO/TS 8000-81:2021
ISO/TS 20684-2:2021
ISO/TS 21364-21:2021
ISO/TS 21364-22:2021
ISO/TS 22451:2021
ISO/TS 23541-1:2021
ISO/TS 24082:2021
ISO/TS 30428:2021
PD CEN/TR 12333:2021
PD CEN/TR 14061:2021
PD CEN/TR 14539:2021
PD CEN/TS 17629:2021
PD IEC TS 60695-5-2:2021
PD ISO/TS 22693:2021
PD ISO/TS 23541-1:2021
SAE AIR 6280-2021
SAE AIR 6985-2021
SAE AMS 4156L-2021
SAE AMS 4910S-2021
SAE AMS 5397F-2021
SAE AMS 5503G-2021
SAE AMS 5690N-2021
SAE AS39029/113C-2021
SAE AS6485-2021
SAE AS85049/118D-2021
SAE AS9459C-2021
SAE J1707-2021
SAE J2966-2021
UL 147 2021-04
UL 1786 2021-02
UL 3730 2021-06
UL 4200A 2021-06
UL 555C 2021-01
UL 6703 2021-06
UL 920001 2021-06
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## zeft

BS EN 12952
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## zeft

please i want BS EN 1004-1:2020  if anyone have

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/ASHRAE/ASHE Standard 189.3-2021
API RP 17L2-2021
API Spec 17L1-2021
API St 12R1-2020 (2021)
AS 1428.1:2021
AS 2341.30:2021
AS 2758.2:2021
AS 2809.3:2021
AS 3450:2021
AS 8001:2021
AS/NZS 4024.3202:2021
ASSE Std 1013-2021
ASSE Std 1030-2021
ASSE Std 1048-2021
ASTM A 1087/A 1087M-21
ASTM A 266/A 266M-21
ASTM A 336/A 336M-21
ASTM A 487/A 487M-21
ASTM A 754/A 754M-21
ASTM A 821/A 821M-21
ASTM A 957/A 957M-21
ASTM B 909-21
ASTM C 1423-21
ASTM C 31/C 31M-21a
ASTM C 539-84 (2021)
ASTM C 703-72 (2021)
ASTM C 756-87 (2021)
ASTM D 1418-21
ASTM D 1765-21
ASTM D 2582-21
ASTM D 3641-21
ASTM D 4150-21
ASTM D 4491/D 4491M-21
ASTM D 5507-21a
ASTM D 6357-21
ASTM D 6617-21
ASTM D 6767-21
ASTM D 7698-21
ASTM D 8324-21
ASTM D 955-21
ASTM E 1910/E 1910M-21
ASTM E 2708-21a
ASTM E 3276/E 3276M-21
ASTM E 595-15 (2021)
ASTM F 1252-21
ASTM F 1361-21
ASTM F 1960-21
ASTM F 22-13 (2021)
ASTM F 2387-21
ASTM F 2429-15 (2021)
ASTM F 2854-21
ASTM F 2973-21
ASTM F 3093/F 3093M-21
ASTM F 3416-21
BS EN 10373:2021
BS EN ISO 407:2021
BS EN ISO 10993-12:2021
BS EN ISO 15245-1:2021
BS EN ISO 19980:2021
BS EN ISO 22515:2021
BS IEC 61636-1:2021
BS IEC 61636:2021
BS IEC 62595-2-5:2021
BS ISO 6107:2021
BS ISO 6621-3:2021
BS ISO 7752-5:2021
BS ISO 9374-5:2021
BS ISO 12614-5:2021
BS ISO 17889-1:2021
BS ISO 21919-2:2021
BS ISO 22156:2021
BS ISO 22453:2021
BS ISO 23195:2021
BS ISO 23345:2021
BS ISO 23369:2021
BS ISO 23592:2021
BS ISO 23671:2021
BS ISO/IEC 23544:2021
BS ISO/IEC 39794-9:2021
CSA 9.4:21
CSA/ANSI NGV 4.8:21
CSA R111:21
IEC 60076-22-8-2021
IEC 60455-3-8-2021
IEC 60601-2-63-2021
IEC 60601-2-65-2021
IEC 61472-2-2021
IEC 61558-2-16-2021
IEC 61588-2021 (IEEE Std 1588)
IEC 62040-3-2021
IEC 62047-41-2021
IEC 62053-41-2021
IEC 62920-2021
IEC 63154-2021
IEC 63203-204-1-2021
IEC SRD 63235-2021
IEC TR 61191-8-2021
IEC TR 62351-90-3-2021
IEC TS 60695-5-2-2021
IEEE Std 1653.3-2021
IEEE Std 2777-2021
IEEE Std 2857-2021
IEEE Std 802.11ax-2021
ISO 4548-6:2021
ISO 6321:2021
ISO 6621-3:2021
ISO 7752-5:2021
ISO 8287:2021
ISO 9374-5:2021
ISO 10545-15:2021
ISO 11403-3:2021
ISO 12404:2021
ISO 12635:2021
ISO 13131:2021
ISO 13609:2021
ISO 15886-2:2021
ISO 16355-1:2021
ISO 16840-10:2021
ISO 17225-1:2021
ISO 18447:2021
ISO 18541-1:2021
ISO 18541-2:2021
ISO 18541-4:2021
ISO 19426-7:2021
ISO 19694-1:2021
ISO 19818-1:2021
ISO 21629-1:2021
ISO 22140:2021
ISO 22413:2021
ISO 22453:2021
ISO 22735:2021
ISO 22934:2021
ISO 23089-2:2021
ISO 23195:2021
ISO 23369:2021
ISO 23671:2021
ISO 23673:2021
ISO 23832:2021
ISO 28005-2:2021
ISO 28199-3:2021
ISO 45003:2021
ISO/IEC 19770-11:2021
ISO/IEC 23090-5:2021
ISO/IEC 23200-1:2021
ISO/IEC 23544:2021
ISO/IEC 39794-16:2021
ISO/IEC 39794-9:2021
ISO/IEC TS 22924:2021
ISO/TR 18228-3:2021
ISO/TR 18228-7:2021
ISO/TR 23262:2021
ISO/TR 23476:2021
ISO/TS 10303-18:2021
ISO/TS 21364-1:2021
ISO/TS 22332:2021
ISO/TS 23624:2021
ISO/TS 30421:2021
ISO/TS 30433:2021
PD CEN/TS 17631:2021
PD CLC/TS 50703-1:2021
PD ISO/IEC TS 33061:2021
PD ISO/TR 18228-3:2021
PD ISO/TR 18228-7:2021
PD ISO/TS 22292:2021
SAE AIR 1800B-2021
SAE AIR 4766-2A-2021
SAE ARP 6109A-2021
SAE AS1895/1G-2021
SAE AS1895/20E-2021
SAE AS1895/4G-2021
SAE AS1895/7H-2021
SAE AS6213B-2021
SAE AS85049/112D-2021
SAE AS85049/53D-2021
SAE AS85485/10B-2021
SAE AS85485/12B-2021
SAE AS90362A-2021
SAE J2978-2021
SAE J3078-5-2021
SAE J826-2021
SAE MS 1008-2021
UL 1004-9 2021-03
UL 1277 2021-04
UL 1479 2021-05
UL 1480A 2021-03
UL 4 2021-03
UL 428B 2021-02
UL 464A 2021-03
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## vaskomandil

Dear Friend popov_al

kindly send me archive to vaskomandil@yahoo.com

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

ASME BPVC 2021




```
ASME BPVC 2021 Code Cases Boilers and Pressure Vessels
ASME BPVC 2021 Code Cases Nuclear Components
ASME BPVC 2021 Section I. Rules for Construction of Power Boilers
ASME BPVC 2021 Section II. Materials. Part A. Ferrous Material. Specifications (Beginning to SA-450)
ASME BPVC 2021 Section II. Materials. Part A. Ferrous Material. Specifications (SA-451 to End)
ASME BPVC 2021 Section II. Materials. Part B. Nonferrous Material. Specifications
ASME BPVC 2021 Section II. Materials. Part C. Specifications for Welding Rods, Electrodes and Filler Metals
ASME BPVC 2021 Section II. Materials. Part D. Proper ties (Customary)
ASME BPVC 2021 Section II. Materials. Part D. Proper ties (Metric)
ASME BPVC 2021 Section III. Rules for Construction of Nuclear Facility Components. Division 1 - Subsection NB. Class 1 Components
ASME BPVC 2021 Section III. Rules for Construction of Nuclear Facility Components. Division 1 - Subsection NCD. Class 2 and Class 3 Components
ASME BPVC 2021 Section III. Rules for Construction of Nuclear Facility Components. Division 1 - Subsection NE. Class MC Components
ASME BPVC 2021 Section III. Rules for Construction of Nuclear Facility Components. Division 1 - Subsection NF. Supports
ASME BPVC 2021 Section III. Rules for Construction of Nuclear Facility Components. Division 1 - Subsection NG. Core Support Structures
ASME BPVC 2021 Section III. Rules for Construction of Nuclear Facility Components. Subsection NCA. General Requirements for Division 1 and Division 2
ASME BPVC 2021 Section III. Rules for Construction of Nuclear Facility Components. Division 2. Code for Concrete Containments
ASME BPVC 2021 Section III. Rules for Construction of Nuclear Facility Components. Division 3. Containment Systems for Transportation and Storage of Spent Nuclear Fuel and High-Level Radioactive Material
ASME BPVC 2021 Section III. Rules for Construction of Nuclear Facility Components. Division 5. High Temperature Reactors
ASME BPVC 2021 Section III. Rules for Construction of Nuclear Facility Components. Appendices
ASME BPVC 2021 Section IV. Rules for Construction of Heating Boilers
ASME BPVC 2021 Section V. Nondestructive Examination
ASME BPVC 2021 Section VI. Recommended Rules for the Care and Operation of Heating Boilers
ASME BPVC 2021 Section VII. Recommended Guidelines for the Care of Power Boilers
ASME BPVC 2021 Section VIII. Rules for Construction of Pressure Vessels. Division 1
ASME BPVC 2021 Section VIII. Rules for Construction of Pressure Vessels. Division 2. Alternative Rules
ASME BPVC 2021 Section VIII. Rules for Construction of Pressure Vessels. Division 3. Alternative Rules for Construction of High Pressure Vessels
ASME BPVC 2021 Section IX. Welding, Brazing, and Fusing Qualifications. Qualification Standard for Welding, Brazing, and Fusing Procedures; Welders; Brazers; and Welding, Brazing, and Fusing Operators
ASME BPVC 2021 Section X. Fiber-Reinforced Plastic Pressure Vessels
ASME BPVC 2021 Section XI. Rules for Inservice Inspection of Nuclear Power Plant Components. Division 1. Rules for Inspection and Testing of Components of Light-Water-Cooled Plants
ASME BPVC 2021 Section XI. Rules for Inservice Inspection of Nuclear Power Plant Components. Division 2 - Requirements for Reliability and Integrity Management (RIM) Programs for Nuclear Power Plants
ASME BPVC 2021 Section XII. Rules for Construction and Continued Service of Transport Tanks
ASME BPVC 2021 Section XIII. Rules for Overpressure Protection
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!



new standards (last week)




```
AAMI TIR76-2021
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 203-2018 (2021)
API RP 54-2019 (2021)
ASME PTB-13-2021
ASME QPS-2021
ASME STP-PT-090-2021
ASME STP-SA-092-2021
ASSE Std 1015-2021
ASSE Std 1047-2021
ASSE Std 1099-2021
ASTM A 975-21
ASTM B 923-21
ASTM C 1166-21
ASTM C 1579-21
ASTM C 216-21
ASTM D 1003-21
ASTM D 1512-21
ASTM D 1856-21
ASTM D 2520-21
ASTM D 2798-21
ASTM D 3389-21
ASTM D 3943-21
ASTM D 6299-21
ASTM D 6874-21
ASTM D 7960-21
ASTM D 8049-21
ASTM D 8347-21
ASTM D 8348-21
ASTM D 910-21
ASTM E 135-21
ASTM E 1825-21
ASTM E 253-21
ASTM E 305-21
ASTM E 3282-21
ASTM E 3287-21
ASTM F 1000-21
ASTM F 1004-21
ASTM F 1667-21
ASTM F 2275-21
ASTM F 2374-21
ASTM F 2376-21
ASTM F 3133-21
ASTM F 320-21
ASTM F 3398-21
ASTM F 3514-21
ASTM F 747-21
ASTM F 770-21
ASTM F 86-21
ASTM G 129-21
ASTM G 44-21
AWS D17.3/D17.3M-2021
BS 9251-2021
BS 13700-2021
BS EN 54-1-2021
BS EN 15643-2021
BS EN 16094-2021
BS EN 301549-2021
BS EN 60335-2-21-2021
BS EN IEC 60974-11-2021
BS EN IEC 63203-204-1-2021
BS EN ISO 3630-3-2021
BS EN ISO 6321-2021
BS EN ISO 7823-3-2021
BS EN ISO 13468-2-2021
BS EN ISO 14245-2021
BS EN ISO 15995-2021
BS EN ISO 16186-2021
BS EN ISO 20957-2-2021
BS EN ISO 20957-7-2021
BS EN ISO 22413-2021
BS IEC 60747-5-13-2021
BS IEC 62047-41-2021
BS IEC 63085-2021
BS ISO 5752-2021
BS ISO 12345-2021
BS ISO 15928-7-2021
BS ISO 17555-2021
IEC 60309-4-2021
IEC 60335-2-104-2021
IEC 60335-2-79-2021
IEC 60545-2021
IEC 60695-4-2021
IEC 60747-5-13-2021
IEC 60747-8-2021
IEC 60794-1-31-2021
IEC 60851-1-2021
IEC 60938-1-2021
IEC 61000-3-12-2021
IEC 61076-2-011-2021
IEC 61097-2-2021
IEC 61452-2021
IEC 61666-2021
IEC 61691-6-2021 (IEEE Std 1076.1)
IEC 61784-3-2-2021
IEC 61970-600-1-2021
IEC 62047-38-2021
IEC 62271-105-2021
IEC 62878-2-602-2021
IEC 62990-2-2021
IEC 63112-2021
IEC 63173-1-2021
IEC 63210-2021
IEC 63249-1-2021
IEC TR 60909-4-2021
IEC TR 61850-90-16-2021
IEC TR 63203-250-1-2021
IEC TR 63250-2021
IEC TS 60695-11-40-2021
IEC TS 62893-4-2-2021
IEC TS 63236-1-2021
IEC TS 63236-2-2021
IEC TS 63236-3-2021
IEEE Std 2828-2021
IEEE Std 3004.7-2021
IEEE Std C37.91-2021
ISO 5675-2021
ISO 7301-2021
ISO 7823-3-2021
ISO 8130-10-2021
ISO 8130-2-2021
ISO 8130-6-2021
ISO 8130-8-2021
ISO 9235-2021
ISO 10545-10-2021
ISO 11403-1-2021
ISO 12017-2021
ISO 12219-10-2021
ISO 12614-11-2021
ISO 12614-3-2021
ISO 12614-7-2021
ISO 13142-2021
ISO 14200-2021
ISO 14631-2021
ISO 15253-2021
ISO 15638-24-2021
ISO 16840-13-2021
ISO 17555-2021
ISO 17889-1-2021
ISO 18541-3-2021
ISO 18650-1-2021
ISO 20257-2-2021
ISO 20291-1-2021
ISO 20468-7-2021
ISO 21773-2021
ISO 21925-2-2021
ISO 22547-2021
ISO 22927-2021
ISO 23345-2021
ISO 23592-2021
ISO 23856-2021
ISO 28199-2-2021
ISO/IEC 19795-1-2021
ISO/IEC 23090-6-2021
ISO/IEC 30137-4-2021
ISO/IEC 39794-17-2021
ISO/IEC TR 22116-2021
ISO/TR 19169-2021
ISO/TR 23304-2021
ISO TS 19857-2021
ISO/TS 21868-2021
ISO/TS 22295-2021
ISO/TS 22693-2021
PAS 233-2021
PD CEN/TR 15990-2021
PD CEN/TR 17620-2021
PD CEN/TS 16360-2021
PD CEN/TS 17329-1-2021
PD CEN/TS 17630-2021
PD CEN/TS 17638-2021
PD IEC TS 60747-19-2-2021
SAE AMS 2243L-2021
SAE AMS 2631F-2021
SAE AMS 4128E-2021
SAE AMS 5353F-2021
SAE AMS 7033-2021
SAE AMS 7035-2021
SAE AS1895/23C-2021
SAE AS31391-2021
SAE AS6092B-2021
SAE AS6094B-2021
SAE AS6098B-2021
SAE AS85049/111D-2021
SAE AS85049/115D-2021
SAE AS85049/54C-2021
SAE AS85485/8B-2021
SAE AS9297C-2021
SAE MA 3365A-2021
UL 10C 2021-05
UL 1285 2021-02
UL 1434 2021-05
UL 193 2021-02
UL 2518 2021-06
UL 489B 2021-05
UL 498C 2021-06
```


if need - write to e-mailSee More: new standards

----------


## solide

Hi popov_al,

Could you please send ASME 2021 Edition to solide1@gmail.com

Many thanks

----------


## ejagiello

please send to ejagiello@gmail.com

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/AWWA B304-21
ASTM A 1008/A 1008M-21
ASTM A 1091/A 1091M-21
ASTM A 182/A 182M-21
ASTM B 209/B 209M-21
ASTM C 1822-21
ASTM C 425-21
ASTM D 1655-21
ASTM D 1755-21
ASTM D 1970/D 1970M-21
ASTM D 2457-21
ASTM D 2619-21
ASTM D 2639/D 2639M-21
ASTM D 3265-21
ASTM D 445-21
ASTM D 5030/D 5030M-21
ASTM D 6816-21
ASTM D 7547-21
ASTM D 7719-21
ASTM D 7931/D 7931M-21
ASTM D 8346-21
ASTM D 8357-21
ASTM E 1877-21
ASTM E 2179-21
ASTM E 2854/E 2854M-21
ASTM E 3250-21
ASTM E 3281-21
ASTM E 572-21
ASTM E 702-21
ASTM F 1200-21
ASTM F 1273-21
ASTM F 2123-21
ASTM F 2291-21
ASTM F 2848-21
ASTM F 2881/F 2881M-21
ASTM F 2959-21
ASTM F 3158-21
ASTM F 330-21
ASTM F 3386/F 3386M-21
ASTM F 520-21
ASTM F 606/F 606M-21
BS EN 17278:2021
BS EN 17483-1:2021
BS EN 50134-5:2021
BS EN IEC 60335-2-32:2021
BS EN IEC 60794-1-403:2021
BS EN IEC 60974-13:2021
BS EN ISO 10545-15:2021
BS EN ISO 11403-1:2021
BS EN ISO 11403-3:2021
BS EN ISO 12404:2021
BS EN ISO 13162:2021
BS EN ISO 14160:2021
BS EN ISO 14631:2021
BS EN ISO 14945:2021
BS EN ISO 14946:2021
BS EN ISO 18541-1:2021
BS EN ISO 18541-2:2021
BS EN ISO 20257-2:2021
BS EN ISO 20743:2021
BS EN ISO 28199-2:2021
BS EN ISO 28199-3:2021
BS IEC 62047-38:2021
BS ISO 3911:2021
BS ISO 5675:2021
BS ISO 6195:2021
BS ISO 10106:2021
BS ISO 12647-9:2021
BS ISO 15638-24:2021
BS ISO 17201-6:2021
BS ISO 19095-6:2021
BS ISO 22104:2021
BS ISO 22608:2021
BS ISO 23869:2021
BS ISO/IEC 30137-4:2021
IEC 60309-1-2021
IEC 60757-2021
IEC 62271-213-2021
IEC 63245-1-2021
IEC TR 63258-2021
ISO 5752:2021
ISO 6488:2021
ISO 8130-3:2021
ISO 8130-5:2021
ISO 10703:2021
ISO 11056:2021
ISO 12345:2021
ISO 12614-10:2021
ISO 12614-12:2021
ISO 12614-2:2021
ISO 12614-4:2021
ISO 12614-5:2021
ISO 12614-8:2021
ISO 12614-9:2021
ISO 14852:2021
ISO 15192:2021
ISO 15995:2021
ISO 16075-5:2021
ISO 17885:2021
ISO 19264-1:2021
ISO 20291-2:2021
ISO 20468-6:2021
ISO 20743:2021
ISO 21654:2021
ISO 22497:2021
ISO/IEC 09797-2:2021
ISO/TR 21934-1:2021
ISO/TR 23173:2021
ISO/TS 22115:2021
ISO/TS 22292:2021
PD IEC TR 63203-250-1:2021
PD IEC TR 63250:2021
PD IEC TS 60695-11-40:2021
PD IEC TS 62893-4-2:2021
PD IEC TS 63236-2:2021
PD IEC TS 63236-3:2021
PD ISO/TS 19857:2021
SAE AIR 4789B-2021
SAE AIR 5689B-2021
SAE AIR 6108-2021
SAE AIR 6212-2021
SAE AIR 6282A-2021
SAE AIR 6811-2021
SAE AMS 2759/2K-2021
SAE AMS 4146H-2021
SAE AMS 4178G-2021
SAE AMS 4246F-2021
SAE AMS 4460B-2021
SAE AMS 4465B-2021
SAE AMS 4635H-2021
SAE AMS 4783H-2021
SAE AMS 4921R-2021
SAE AMS-S-4383C-2021
SAE ARP 4168B-2021
SAE AS1895/22E-2021
SAE AS22759/35A-2021
SAE AS22759/42A-2021
SAE AS24461D-2021
SAE AS4914E-2021
SAE AS5756/3B-2021
SAE AS6095B-2021
SAE AS6837-2021
SAE AS83461/2D-2021
SAE AS8576-2021
SAE J1166-2021
SAE J1532-2021
SAE J1698/1A-2021
SAE J1789-2021
SAE J2312-2021
SAE J2707-2021
SAE J279-2021
SAE J2836/4-2021
SAE J2953/4-2021
SAE JA3163-2021
SAE MA 2005C-2021
SAE SSB-1.005-2021
UL 3100 2021-05
UL 428A 2021-02
UL 498D 2021-06
UL 498F 2021-06
UL 681 2021-01
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## kerkneus

Hi popov_al,

Could you please send ASME 2021 Edition to kerkeni.aness@gmail.com

Many thanks

----------


## venkat.chikkala

Hi popov_al,

Could  I get latest ASTM, ASME, ISO and DIN standards. venkat.chikkala@gmail.com

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 153-2021
API Spec Q2-2021
API St 681-2021
AS 1288:2021
AS 1684.2:2021
AS 2118.2:2021
AS 2316.1.2:2021
AS 3850.3:2021
AS 4254.1:2021
AS/NZS 2604:2021
AS/NZS 4234:2021
ASTM A 312/A 312M-21
ASTM B 90/B 90M-21
ASTM B 953-21
ASTM C 12-21
ASTM C 1298-21
ASTM C 1645-21
ASTM C 1790-21
ASTM C 652-21
ASTM C 936/C 936M-21
ASTM D 1076-21
ASTM D 2244-21
ASTM D 2864-21
ASTM D 4373-21
ASTM D 5159-21
ASTM D 5178-21
ASTM D 5462-21
ASTM D 6037-21
ASTM D 6127-21
ASTM D 6230-21
ASTM D 6427-21
ASTM D 7091-21
ASTM D 7195-21
ASTM D 7205/D 7205M-21
ASTM D 7324-21
ASTM D 7326-21
ASTM D 7673/D 7673M-21
ASTM D 7759/D 7759M-21
ASTM D 8061-21
ASTM D 8376-21
ASTM E 105-21
ASTM E 1353-21
ASTM E 178-21
ASTM E 1995-21
ASTM E 2935-21
ASTM E 518/E 518M-21
ASTM E 991-21
ASTM F 2088-21
ASTM F 2997-21
ASTM F 3445-21
ASTM F 801-21
BS 8418:2021
BS 9518:2021
BS EN 12390-1:2021
BS EN 12504-4:2021
BS EN 13411-7:2021
BS EN 17088:2021
BS EN 17191:2021
BS EN ISO 10873:2021
BS EN ISO 15253:2021
BS EN ISO 17225-1:2021
BS EN ISO 18541-3:2021
BS EN ISO 19734:2021
BS EN ISO 21645:2021
BS EN ISO 23856:2021
BS ISO 248-1:2021
BS ISO 788:2021
BS ISO 17885:2021
BS ISO 19264-1:2021
BS ISO 20291-1:2021
BS ISO 20291-2:2021
BS ISO 21773:2021
BS ISO 21806-14:2021
BS ISO/IEC 9797-2:2021
IEC 60050-195-2021
IEC 60068-2-21-2021
IEC 60309-2-2021
IEC 60404-11-2021
IEC 60747-5-6-2021
IEC 60974-1-2021
IEC 61196-1-212-2021
IEC 61280-1-3-2021
IEC 61318-2021
IEC 61534-21-2021
IEC 61534-22-2021
IEC 61753-085-02-2021
IEC 61936-1-2021
IEC 62056-3-1-2021
IEC 62271-100-2021
IEC 62271-215-2021
IEC 63044-6-2021
IEC 63148-2021
IEC 63203-101-1-2021
IEC TR 61597-2021
IEEE Std 1904.2-2021
ISO 248-1:2021
ISO 3911:2021
ISO 10052:2021
ISO 10619-2:2021
ISO 10873:2021
ISO 11146-2:2021
ISO 13541:2021
ISO 14097:2021
ISO 15864:2021
ISO 16337:2021
ISO 17201-6:2021
ISO 18441:2021
ISO 20468-5:2021
ISO 21782-7:2021
ISO 22669:2021
ISO 22671:2021
ISO 23162:2021
ISO 26143:2021
ISO 44003:2021
ISO/IEC 8824-2:2021
ISO/IEC 8825-1:2021
ISO/IEC 8825-3:2021
ISO/IEC 8825-6:2021
ISO/IEC 8825-8:2021
ISO/IEC TR 23002-8:2021
ISO/TR 21916:2021
ISO/TS 19488:2021
PD ISO/TR 21934-1:2021
PD ISO/TR 23173:2021
SAE AIR 1184B-2021
SAE AIR 1810C-2021
SAE AIR 5556-2021
SAE AIR 5631A-2021
SAE AIR 6246-2021
SAE AIR 6540B-2021
SAE AIR 6945-2021
SAE AIR 887C-2021
SAE AMS 1375B-2021
SAE AMS 2403R-2021
SAE AMS 5696E-2021
SAE AMS 5812G-2021
SAE AMS 5835D-2021
SAE AMS 5858E-2021
SAE AMS 6375E-2021
SAE AMS 6440T-2021
SAE AMS 6885-1-2021
SAE AMS-R-81903A-2021
SAE ARP 1110D-2021
SAE ARP 1331C-2021
SAE ARP 1836C-2021
SAE ARP 1915E-2021
SAE ARP 5374B-2021
SAE ARP 5632-2021
SAE ARP 5765B-2021
SAE ARP 5936-2021
SAE ARP 6420-2021
SAE AS115K-2021
SAE AS1614D-2021
SAE AS22759/41A-2021
SAE AS31381A-2021
SAE AS5961B-2021
SAE AS6500A-2021
SAE AS81714/61B-2021
SAE AS85049/134A-2021
SAE AS9532C-2021
SAE AS9761B-2021
SAE EIA-632A-2021
SAE EIA-731-1A-2021
SAE EIA-731-2A-2021
SAE HEB1D-2021
SAE J1549-2021
SAE J1699-1-2021
SAE J2175-2021
SAE J2192-2021
SAE J2752-2021
SAE J278-2021
SAE J288-2021
SAE J318-2021
SAE J3206-2021
SAE J409-2021
UL 1203 2021-03
UL 1699B 2021-05
UL 2556 2021-06
UL 626 2021-05
UL 796F 2021-02
UL 82 2021-05
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## onomeanthony

> Dear friends,
> Can anybody share ISO 4978-2018, please.
> Thanks in advance



Somebody should kindly respond to this. Pls

----------


## zubair267

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## onomeanthony

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you sir.

God bless.

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI C63.30-2021
API RP 8B-2014 (2021)
API St 613-2021
AS 1576.5-2021
AS 1684.3-2021
AS 2316.1.1-2021
AS 2316.1.3-2021
AS 4055-2021
AS 7240.13-2021
AS/NZS 3002-2021
ASTM B 93/B 93M-21
ASTM C 1289-21
ASTM C 1532/C 1532M-21
ASTM C 1610/C 1610M-21
ASTM C 1611/C 1611M-21
ASTM C 1731-21
ASTM C 1806-21
ASTM C 1847-21
ASTM C 212-21
ASTM C 67/C 67M-21
ASTM D 1006/D 1006M-21
ASTM D 2425-21
ASTM D 2652-21
ASTM D 2997-21
ASTM D 4535-21
ASTM D 5183-21
ASTM D 5631-21
ASTM D 6065-21
ASTM D 6268-21
ASTM D 6541-21
ASTM D 7122-21
ASTM D 7123-21
ASTM D 7323-21
ASTM D 7325-21
ASTM D 7327-21
ASTM D 7385-21
ASTM D 8060-21
ASTM D 8373-21
ASTM E 1324-21
ASTM E 1621-21
ASTM E 1800-21
ASTM E 2011-21
ASTM E 2225-21
ASTM E 2353-21
ASTM E 317-21
ASTM E 519/E 519M-21
ASTM F 2030-21
ASTM F 2345-21
ASTM F 3258-21
ASTM F 3460-21
BS EN 459-2-2021
BS EN 14031-2021
BS EN 14730-2-2021
BS EN IEC/IEEE 60980-344-2021
BS EN ISO 8130-2-2021
BS EN ISO 8130-6-2021
BS EN ISO 8167-2021
BS EN ISO 9235-2021
BS EN ISO 10703-2021
BS EN ISO 11146-1-2021
BS EN ISO 11146-2-2021
BS EN ISO 14852-2021
BS EN ISO 14907-2-2021
BS EN ISO 15192-2021
BS EN ISO 21654-2021
BS EN ISO 22748-2021
BS EN ISO 23162-2021
BS EN ISO 80601-2-74-2021
BS EN ISO 80601-2-85-2021
BS EN ISO/IEC 27701-2021
BS IEC 63148-2021
BS ISO 6505-2021
BS ISO 10017-2021
BS ISO 10845-3-2021
BS ISO 10845-4-2021
BS ISO 12003-1-2021
BS ISO 12003-2-2021
BS ISO 13541-2021
BS ISO 15864-2021
BS ISO 23152-2021
BS ISO 23223-2021
BS ISO 37167-2021
BS ISO/IEC 8824-2-2021
BS ISO/IEC 8824-3-2021
BS ISO/IEC 8824-4-2021
BS ISO/IEC 8825-8-2021
BS ISO/IEC 23127-1-2021
IEC 60384-1-2021
IEC 60404-6-2021
IEC 60445-2021
IEC 61300-3-7-2021
IEC 61757-5-1-2021
IEC 61760-2-2021
IEC 61966-2-4-2021
IEC 62271-112-2021
IEC 62563-1-2021
IEC 63044-4-2021
IEC 63296-1-2021
IEC TR 62878-2-8-2021
IEC TR 63025-2021
IEEE Std 802.3cp-2021
ISO 788-2021
ISO 6195-2021
ISO 8847-2021
ISO 10017-2021
ISO 10106-2021
ISO 11146-1-2021
ISO 12647-9-2021
ISO 12759-5-2021
ISO 15223-1-2021
ISO 15928-7-2021
ISO 19095-6-2021
ISO 20166-4-2021
ISO 21077-2021
ISO 21524-2021
ISO 21902-2021
ISO 22018-2021
ISO 22104-2021
ISO 22197-4-2021
ISO 22670-2021
ISO 22672-2021
ISO 22899-1-2021
ISO 23869-2021
ISO/IEC 8824-1-2021
ISO/IEC 8824-3-2021
ISO/IEC 8824-4-2021
ISO/IEC 8825-2-2021
ISO/IEC 8825-4-2021
ISO/IEC 8825-5-2021
ISO/IEC 8825-7-2021
ISO/IEC 17760-103-2021
ISO/IEC 23127-1-2021
NBIC NB-23 part1-2021
NBIC NB-23 part2-2021
NBIC NB-23 part3-2021
NBIC NB-23 part4-2021
PAS 510-2021
PD ISO/IEC TR 22116-2021
PD ISO/TR 21332-2021
SAE AIR 1116C-2021
SAE AMS 1377-2021
SAE AMS 2481K-2021
SAE AMS 2489A-2021
SAE AMS 4508J-2021
SAE AMS 5611G-2021
SAE AMS 5675J-2021
SAE AMS 5774E-2021
SAE AMS 5854C-2021
SAE AMS 5888D-2021
SAE AMS 6444P-2021
SAE AS116K-2021
SAE AS1895/6D-2021
SAE AS28431A-2021
SAE AS3406B-2021
SAE AS478R-2021
SAE AS6070B-2021
SAE AS81044/7A-2021
SAE AS81914/11B-2021
SAE AS81969/43B-2021
SAE AS9894B-2021
SAE J1075-2021
SAE J1332-2021
SAE J1654-2021
SAE J175-2021
SAE J2315-2021
SAE J2562-2021
SAE J292-2021
SAE J3216-2021
SAE J328-2021
SAE J673-2021
SAE MA 3338A-2021
SAE MA 3341A-2021
SAE MA 3342A-2021
UL 1180 2021-05
UL 1450 2021-05
UL 153 2021-06
UL 429 2021-03
UL 486C 2021-05
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## osfercho

Hi popov_al,

Could you please send API Standard to osfercho@gmail.com

API 1160
API RP 1167
API 1165
API 1168
API 1113
API 1155
API RP 1130
API 1175
API RP 1168
API TR 1149

Thank you

----------


## popov_al

Hello!



new standards (last week)




```
AHRI Standard 210/240-2023
ANSI N42.53-2021
API St 1104-2021
ASSE Std 1049-2021
ASSE Std 1050-2021
ASSE Std 1051-2021
ASTM B 934-21
ASTM C 1860-21
ASTM D 1510-21
ASTM D 198-21
ASTM D 217-21
ASTM D 2885-21
ASTM D 4475-21
ASTM D 4751-21
ASTM D 5894-21
ASTM D 6122-21
ASTM D 6556-21
ASTM D 7235-21
ASTM D 7468-21
ASTM D 7815-21
ASTM D 8094-21
ASTM D 8211-21
ASTM D 8291-21
ASTM D 8309-21
ASTM D 8362-21
ASTM D 8389-21
ASTM D 974-21
ASTM E 1161-21
ASTM E 1325-21
ASTM E 207-21
ASTM E 2253-21
ASTM E 2555-21
ASTM E 2730-21
ASTM E 2839-21
ASTM E 3081-21
ASTM E 3243-21
ASTM E 3275-21
ASTM E 329-21
ASTM E 466-21
ASTM E 709-21
ASTM F 2090-21
ASTM F 2933-21
ASTM F 710-21
ASTM G 204-21
ASTM G 222-21
ASTM G 40-21
BS 5250:2021
BS 5325:2021
BS 6349-1-4:2021
BS EN 703:2021
BS EN 12390-13:2021
BS EN 12504-2:2021
BS EN 13209-1:2021
BS EN 15620:2021
BS EN 15692:2021
BS EN 16116-2:2021
BS EN 50155:2021
BS EN IEC 60695-11-11:2021
BS EN IEC 61226:2021
BS EN IEC 62040-3:2021
BS EN IEC 62282-7-2:2021
BS EN ISO 8130-10:2021
BS EN ISO 8130-3:2021
BS EN ISO 8130-5:2021
BS EN ISO 8130-8:2021
BS EN ISO 10545-10:2021
BS EN ISO 11138-8:2021
BS EN ISO 11199-2:2021
BS EN ISO 12017:2021
BS EN ISO 17225-6:2021
BS EN ISO 17225-9:2021
BS EN ISO 20166-4:2021
BS ISO 965-4:2021
BS ISO 3011:2021
BS ISO 3739-2:2021
BS ISO 4134:2021
BS ISO 6488:2021
BS ISO 12925-3:2021
BS ISO 12934:2021
BS ISO 19220:2021
BS ISO 22018:2021
BS ISO 22197-4:2021
BS ISO 22197-5:2021
BS ISO 22733-1:2021
BS ISO 22899-1:2021
BS ISO 23157:2021
DIN 10284 2021-07
DIN 12837 2021-07
DIN 1460-1 2021-07
DIN 19693 2021-07
DIN 20066 2021-07
DIN 25420-2 2021-07
DIN 3590-1 2021-07
DIN 50450-9 2021-07
DIN 55571-2 2021-07
DIN 65314 2021-07
DIN 65525 2021-07
DIN 8027 2021-07
DIN 86254 2021-07
DIN 86258 2021-07
DIN 86264 2021-07
DIN 86266 2021-07
DIN 96298-4 2021-07
DIN SPEC 91416 2021-07
DIN TS 13081 2021-07
DIN TS 91418 2021-07
IEEE Std 802.11ay-2021
IEEE Std 802.3ct-2021
ISO 965-3:2021
ISO 965-4:2021
ISO 3011:2021
ISO 3691-6:2021
ISO 3739-2:2021
ISO 4134:2021
ISO 6505:2021
ISO 8210:2021
ISO 10845-3:2021
ISO 11007-1:2021
ISO 11199-2:2021
ISO 12925-3:2021
ISO 13160:2021
ISO 14737:2021
ISO 15878:2021
ISO 17225-5:2021
ISO 17225-7:2021
ISO 17664-1:2021
ISO 19749:2021
ISO 20947-1:2021
ISO 22733-1:2021
ISO 22748:2021
ISO 23152:2021
ISO 23475-1:2021
ISO 24281:2021
ISO 37167:2021
ISO/IEC 11770-7:2021
ISO/IEC 30165:2021
ISO/IEC TR 29119-6:2021
ISO/TR 21916:2021
ISO/TR 22639:2021
ISO/TS 10303-15:2021
ISO/TS 21002:2021
ISO/TS 22591:2021
PD CEN ISO/TS 22115:2021
PD CEN/TR 15371-2:2021
PD IEC TR 61597:2021
PD IEC TR 62878-2-8:2021
PD ISO TR 21582:2021
SAE AMS 5513K-2021
SAE AMS 5520H-2021
SAE AMS 5766F-2021
SAE AMS 5863F-2021
SAE AMS 6274S-2021
SAE AMS 7026-2021
SAE AMS 7268D-2021
SAE AMS 7361-2021
SAE AMS-STD-2154E-2021
SAE ARP 1827D-2021
SAE AS1007L-2021
SAE AS22759/34A-2021
SAE AS3400B-2021
SAE AS39029/73C-2021
SAE AS5756/7B-2021
SAE AS6405-2021
SAE AS6506/1-2021
SAE AS7767-2021
SAE AS81511A-2021
SAE AS81969/14A-2021
SAE AS85049/46C-2021
SAE AS85049/94C-2021
SAE AS9386B-2021
SAE AS9503C-2021
SAE AS9968A-2021
SAE J1939-75-2021
SAE J1961-2021
SAE J2130-1-2021
SAE J3197-2021
SAE J78-2021
UL 1236 2021-02
UL 12402-5 2021-03
UL 1610 2021-04
UL 1812 2021-04
UL 61215-1 2021-07
```


if need - write to e-mailSee More: new standards

----------


## ads.dad

> Hi popov_al,
> 
> Could you please send ASME 2021 Edition to solide1@gmail.com
> 
> Many thanks



Did you receive the 2021 SEC I? May I please have a copy? ads.dad@live.com.

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 188-2021
ASHRAE Guideline 36-2021
API RP 19B-2021
AS 1735.15:2021
AS 19202.1:2021
AS 3740:2021
AS 5216:2021
AS/NZS 1170.2:2021
AS/NZS 17420.2:2021
AS/NZS 4024.3702:2021
AS/NZS 4824:2021
ASTM A 563/A 563M-21
ASTM C 1325-21
ASTM D 143-21
ASTM D 1838-21
ASTM D 2158-21
ASTM D 2414-21
ASTM D 3493-21
ASTM D 4481-21
ASTM D 6026-21
ASTM D 6126/D 6126M-21
ASTM D 6231/D 6231M-21
ASTM D 6841-21
ASTM D 7248/D 7248M-21
ASTM D 7430/D 7430M-21
ASTM D 7566-21
ASTM D 7854-21
ASTM D 8117-21
ASTM D 8237-21
ASTM D 8301-21
ASTM D 8321-21
ASTM D 8374-21
ASTM D 8387/D 8387M-21
ASTM D 8390-21
ASTM E 1030/E 1030M-21
ASTM E 1169-21
ASTM E 1582-21
ASTM E 2209-21
ASTM E 2347-21
ASTM E 2696-21
ASTM E 2767-21
ASTM E 3007-21
ASTM E 3218-21
ASTM E 3269-21
ASTM E 3289-21
ASTM E 3290-21
ASTM E 582-21
ASTM E 974-21
ASTM F 2927-21
ASTM F 526-21
ASTM G 13/G 13M-21
BS EN 12255-16:2021
BS EN 14917:2021
BS EN 17117-2:2021
BS EN 17168:2021
BS EN 17443:2021
BS EN IEC 62954:2021
BS EN IEC/IEEE 62582-6:2021
BS EN ISO 1043-4:2021
BS EN ISO 1833-22:2021
BS EN ISO 8847:2021
BS EN ISO 12759-5:2021
BS EN ISO 15349-2:2021
BS EN ISO 17225-7:2021
BS EN ISO 22854:2021
BS IEC 61196-1-212:2021
BS IEC 61753-085-02:2021
BS ISO 4647:2021
BS ISO 5287:2021
BS ISO 9026:2021
BS ISO 10448:2021
BS ISO 11007-1:2021
BS ISO 11125-9:2021
BS ISO 13546:2021
BS ISO 14287:2021
BS ISO 14737:2021
BS ISO 15590-2:2021
BS ISO 16055:2021
BS ISO 22085-2:2021
BS ISO 23517:2021
BS ISO 23731:2021
BS ISO 23732:2021
BS ISO 23734:2021
BS ISO 23776:2021
BS ISO 23886:2021
BS ISO 23887:2021
BS ISO/IEC 11160-2:2021
CSA P.4.1:21
DIN 12576 2021-07
DIN 13017 2021-07
DIN 18541-3 2021-07
DIN 1988-600 2021-07
DIN 25420-1 2021-07
DIN 32877-2 2021-07
DIN 3590-2 2021-07
DIN 55473 2021-07
DIN 58741-2 2021-07
DIN 65339 2021-07
DIN 7500-1 2021-07
DIN 85000 2021-07
DIN 86257 2021-07
DIN 86263 2021-07
DIN 86265 2021-07
DIN 86720 2021-07
DIN SPEC 91383 2021-07
DIN SPEC 91439 2021-07
DIN TS 31064 2021-07
IEC 60095-4-2021
IEC 60255-187-1-2021
IEC 60317-84-2021
IEC 60320-1-2021
IEC 60335-2-72-2021
IEC 60384-24-2021
IEC 60384-25-2021
IEC 60652-2021
IEC 60794-1-401-2021
IEC 60794-1-402-2021
IEC 60938-2-2021
IEC 60947-8-2021
IEC 61691-8-2021 (IEEE Std 1666.1)
IEC 61757-2-1-2021
IEC 61937-11-2021
IEC 62153-4-7-2021
IEC 62271-101-2021
IEC 62530-2-2021 (IEEE Std 1800.2)
IEC 62841-3-12-2021
IEC TR 62908-1-3-2021
IEC TR 63308-2021
IEC TS 62600-10-2021
IEEE Std 1806-2021
IEEE Std C37.122.7-2021
ISO 787-2:2021
ISO 1043-4:2021
ISO 7539-9:2021
ISO 10448:2021
ISO 11540:2021
ISO 11592-2:2021
ISO 15349-2:2021
ISO 15883-5:2021
ISO 17225-9:2021
ISO 18363-4:2021
ISO 21393:2021
ISO 22197-5:2021
ISO 23157:2021
ISO 23517:2021
ISO 24568:2021
ISO/IEC 23090-2:2021
ISO/IEC TR 30167:2021
ISO/TR 21582:2021
ISO/TR 29263:2021
ISO/TS 21569-2:2021
ISO/TS 29843-2:2021
ISO/TS 82304-2:2021
PD CEN ISO/TS 29843-2:2021
PD CLC IEC/TR 62541-2:2021
PD CLC/TR 50713:2021
PD CLC/TS 50701:2021
PD ISO/TR 22639:2021
PD ISO/TR 23107:2021
PD ISO/TS 11007-2:2021
PD ISO/TS 16095:2021
PD ISO/TS 16096:2021
PD ISO/TS 21569-2:2021
PD ISO/TS 23521:2021
SAE AMS 2759-1J-2021
SAE AMS-P-46112B-2021
SAE ARP 4915B-2021
SAE ARP 4926B-2021
SAE AS1290C-2021
SAE AS31301A-2021
SAE AS3209C-2021
SAE AS34451A-2021
SAE AS4461D-2021
SAE AS6047D-2021
SAE AS6960-2021
SAE AS81044/5B-2021
SAE AS81914/7A-2021
SAE AS85049/117D-2021
SAE AS85049/55D-2021
SAE AS85485/11B-2021
SAE AS90328A-2021
SAE AS9488-2021
SAE AS9760B-2021
SAE J1535-2021
SAE J2289-2021
SAE J876-2021
SAE USCAR-19-2021
UL 12402-9 2021-02
UL 1993 2021-03
UL 458 2021-01
UL 498 2021-02
UL 61215-1-1 2021-07
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## sivachidambaram

HI,

Could you kindly send ASME 2021 standards to qhsesivachidamabaram@gmail.com

Thanks in advance

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/API RP 754-2021
ASME A112.4.2-2021
ASTM C 1063-21
ASTM C 1314-21
ASTM C 1590-21
ASTM C 1637-21
ASTM C 1773-21
ASTM C 1913-21
ASTM C 429-21
ASTM C 623-21
ASTM D 1424-21
ASTM D 2624-21
ASTM D 3350-21
ASTM D 3465-21
ASTM D 4313-21
ASTM D 4329-21
ASTM D 4671-21
ASTM D 4766-21
ASTM D 5227-21
ASTM D 56-21
ASTM D 5967-21
ASTM D 618-21
ASTM D 6305-21
ASTM D 6890-21
ASTM D 7856-21
ASTM D 8235-21
ASTM E 1208-21
ASTM E 1219-21
ASTM E 1220-21
ASTM E 1418-21
ASTM E 1546-21
ASTM E 2232-21
ASTM E 280-21
ASTM E 310-21
ASTM E 3174-21
ASTM E 3207-21
ASTM E 3298-21
ASTM E 606/E 606M-21
ASTM F 1804-21
ASTM F 2785-21
ASTM F 3518-21
ASTM F 3519-21
BS 7533-101:2021
BS EN 15935:2021
BS EN 16907-7:2021
BS EN 17477:2021
BS EN 17480:2021
BS EN 17539:2021
BS EN 17543:2021
BS EN IEC 60455-3-8:2021
BS EN IEC 60757:2021
BS EN IEC 60851-1:2021
BS EN IEC 60938-1:2021
BS EN IEC 61970-600-1:2021
BS EN IEC 62271-106:2021
BS EN IEC 62855:2021
BS EN IEC 62990-2:2021
BS EN IEC 63002:2021
BS EN ISO 787-2:2021
BS EN ISO 10052:2021
BS EN ISO 16181-2:2021
BS EN ISO 17225-5:2021
BS EN ISO 18219-1:2021
BS EN ISO 18219-2:2021
BS EN ISO 18314-4:2021
BS EN ISO 19126:2021
BS EN ISO 19630:2021
BS EN ISO 19634:2021
BS EN ISO 20323:2021
BS IEC 61097-2:2021
BS ISO 965-3:2021
BS ISO 1143:2021
BS ISO 8210:2021
BS ISO 14298:2021
BS ISO 14533-2:2021
BS ISO 14620-3:2021
BS ISO 15765-4:2021
BS ISO 15878:2021
BS ISO 16632:2021
BS ISO 16842:2021
BS ISO 18804:2021
BS ISO 21077:2021
BS ISO 22958:2021
BS ISO 24060:2021
BS ISO 37002:2021
BS ISO/IEC 8825-1:2021
BS ISO/IEC 8825-2:2021
BS ISO/IEC 8825-4:2021
BS ISO/IEC 8825-6:2021
BS ISO/IEC 8825-7:2021
BS ISO/IEC 20919:2021
BS ISO/IEC 21838-1:2021
CSA/ANSI HGV 4.4:21
CSA C22.2 No. 198.3:21
CSA C22.2 No. 254:21
CSA Z317.10:21
ISO 1143:2021
ISO 10845-4:2021
ISO 11138-8:2021
ISO 11855-1:2021
ISO 11855-4:2021
ISO 12135:2021
ISO 12934:2021
ISO 13163:2021
ISO 16842:2021
ISO 17225-6:2021
ISO 19220:2021
ISO 20166-4:2021
ISO 22737:2021
ISO 22854:2021
ISO 23223:2021
ISO 23300-1:2021
ISO 23331:2021
ISO 23886:2021
ISO 23887:2021
ISO 37002:2021
ISO 80601-2-74:2021
ISO/IEC 11160-2:2021
ISO/TR 22293:2021
ISO/TR 23107:2021
ISO/TS 6521-2:2021
ISO/TS 10303-16:2021
ISO/TS 11007-2:2021
ISO/TS 21815-2:2021
ISO/TS 23521:2021
ISO/TS 23758:2021
PAS 2038:2021
PD CEN/TR 17419-2:2021
PD CEN/TS 17642:2021
PD IEC TR 62908-1-3:2021
PD IEC TR 63025:2021
PD IEC TR 63226:2021
PD ISO/TS 6521-2:2021
PD ISO/TS 22591:2021
SAE AIR 1390A-2021
SAE AIR 4004A-2021
SAE AIR 4566A-2021
SAE AIR 64C-2021
SAE AIR 825-1-2021
SAE AIR 825/14-2021
SAE AIR 825/3-2021
SAE AIR 825/4A-2021
SAE AMS 2409H-2021
SAE AMS 2414G-2021
SAE AMS 2814G-2021
SAE AMS 2821-2021
SAE AMS 3065h-2021
SAE AMS 3075F-2021
SAE AMS 3410K-2021
SAE AMS 3411E-2021
SAE AMS 3412F-2021
SAE AMS 3415E-2021
SAE ARP 1398A-2021
SAE ARP 1925B-2021
SAE ARP 4259A-2021
SAE ARP 6390-2021
SAE AS1046C-2021
SAE AS1224B-2021
SAE AS22759/14B-2021
SAE AS22759/57A-2021
SAE AS34461A-2021
SAE AS3569A-2021
SAE AS5173D-2021
SAE AS6332A-2021
SAE AS8047-2021
SAE AS81659/61B-2021
SAE AS85049/30B-2021
SAE AS85049F-2021
SAE AS9487-2021
SAE AS9497-2021
SAE J1598-2021
SAE J1715/2-2021
SAE JA1000-2021
SAE MA 3343A-2021
UL 499 2021-05
UL 563 2021-05
UL 60947-7-3 2021-04
UL 61215-2 2021-07
UL 845 2021-06
UL 982 2021-04
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ACI PRC-506.1-21
ANSI N42.34-2021
API RP 90-1-2021
API St 1164-2021
ASHRAE Guideline 28-2021
ASTM C 146-21
ASTM C 1678-21
ASTM C 1832-21
ASTM C 1909-21
ASTM C 51-21
ASTM D 1786-21
ASTM D 3182-21
ASTM D 3244-21
ASTM D 4274-21
ASTM D 4363-21
ASTM D 4849-21
ASTM D 5321/D 5321M-21
ASTM D 5543-21
ASTM D 5983-21
ASTM D 6779-21
ASTM D 8091-21
ASTM E 1210-21
ASTM E 1229-21
ASTM E 176-21
ASTM E 2292-21
ASTM E 2313-21
ASTM E 3159-21
ASTM E 3283-21
ASTM F 1640-21
ASTM F 3517-21
BS EN 1756-1:2021
BS EN 10253-2:2021
BS EN 12331:2021
BS EN 17281:2021
BS EN 17387:2021
BS EN IEC 60076-22-8:2021
BS EN IEC 60545:2021
BS EN IEC 60601-2-21:2021
BS EN IEC 60695-4:2021
BS EN IEC 61076-2-010:2021
BS EN IEC 61076-2-011:2021
BS EN IEC 61784-3-13:2021
BS EN IEC 61784-3-3:2021
BS EN IEC 61784-3-8:2021
BS EN IEC 61800-2:2021
BS EN IEC 62271-213:2021
BS EN IEC 62878-2-602:2021
BS EN IEC 63249-1:2021
BS EN ISO 10872:2021
BS EN ISO 13160:2021
BS EN ISO 16647:2021
BS EN ISO 18363-4:2021
BS EN ISO 19085-17:2021
BS EN ISO 20042:2021
BS EN ISO 20785-4:2021
BS EN ISO 21676:2021
BS EN ISO 22517:2021
BS IEC 60095-2:2021
BS ISO 1247-1:2021
BS ISO 1247-2:2021
BS ISO 4779:2021
BS ISO 10191:2021
BS ISO 11009:2021
BS ISO 13496:2021
BS ISO 17215-3:2021
BS ISO 18193:2021
BS ISO 18436-1:2021
BS ISO 18669-1:2021
BS ISO 19206-3:2021
BS ISO 20947-1:2021
BS ISO 21806-10:2021
BS ISO 22737:2021
BS ISO 22762-5:2021
BS ISO 23239-1:2021
BS ISO 24234:2021
BS ISO 24617-11:2021
BS ISO/IEC 7816-8:2021
BS ISO/IEC 11770-7:2021
BS ISO/IEC 17982:2021
CSA B182.12:21
CSA C22.2 No. 335:21
CSA C502:21
CSA C510:21
CSA N290.11:21
CSA S900.2:21
CSA Z1005:21
CSA Z8003:21
IEEE Std 1725-2021
ISO 4426:2021
ISO 4647:2021
ISO 4954:2021
ISO 5116-1:2021
ISO 5116-2:2021
ISO 5116-3:2021
ISO 5287:2021
ISO 6888-2:2021
ISO 9026:2021
ISO 11125-9:2021
ISO 11855-3:2021
ISO 11855-5:2021
ISO 13000-1:2021
ISO 13000-2:2021
ISO 13546:2021
ISO 14287:2021
ISO 14298:2021
ISO 14533-2:2021
ISO 14620-3:2021
ISO 15590-2:2021
ISO 15765-4:2021
ISO 16055:2021
ISO 16632:2021
ISO 21256-3:2021
ISO 22085-2:2021
ISO 23731:2021
ISO 23732:2021
ISO 23734:2021
ISO 23767:2021
ISO 23776:2021
ISO 23962:2021
ISO 24060:2021
ISO/IEC 20919:2021
ISO/IEC 21838-1:2021
ISO/TS 10986:2021
ISO/TS 16095:2021
ISO/TS 16096:2021
ISO/TS 21633:2021
ISO/TS 23034:2021
ISO/TS 23818-2:2021
PD CEN/CLC/TR 17603-31-02:2021
PD CEN/TR 17674:2021
PD CLC IEC/TR 62541-1:2021
PD CLC IEC/TS 60079-47:2021
PD IEC TS 62600-10:2021
PD ISO/IEC TR 29119-6:2021
PD ISO/TR 9901:2021
PD ISO/TR 17400:2021
PD ISO/TR 20342-7:2021
PD ISO/TS 10986:2021
PD ISO/TS 23818-2:2021
SAE AMS 3323B-2021
SAE AMS 4412B-2021
SAE AMS 5647L-2021
SAE ARP 4163-2021
SAE ARP 4946A-2021
SAE ARP 7987-2021
SAE AS1895/19B-2021
SAE AS22759/43A-2021
SAE AS3094A-2021
SAE AS3510C-2021
SAE AS5402A-2021
SAE AS8025A-2021
SAE AS81914/5C-2021
SAE AS85049/127B-2021
SAE AS90387D-2021
SAE AS9552D-2021
SAE J2292-2021
SAE J2790-2021
SAE J518/3-2021
SAE JA1000/1-2021
UL 1286 2021-04
UL 283 2021-04
UL 5085-2 2021-08
UL 588 2021-02
UL 60079-7 2021-06
UL 61800-5-1 2021-02
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## Alice liu

Hi Dear Friend,  please kindly provide ASTM A312/A312M - 2021 version~

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ASTM C 109/C 109M-21
ASTM C 150/C 150M-21
ASTM C 832-21
ASTM C 890-21
ASTM C 913-21
ASTM D 1636-21
ASTM D 6513-21
ASTM D 6792-21
ASTM D 6810-21
ASTM D 7234-21
ASTM D 7571-21
ASTM D 7746-21
ASTM D 8269-21
ASTM D 8393-21
ASTM E 1120-21
ASTM E 1921-21
ASTM E 3268-21
ASTM E 3274-21
ASTM F 1344-21
ASTM F 2100-21
ASTM F 2164-21
ASTM F 2390-21
ASTM F 3507-21
ASTM F 3515-21
BS 5839-9:2021
BS 8683:2021
BS EN 1366-4:2021
BS EN 1555-1:2021
BS EN 1555-2:2021
BS EN 1555-3:2021
BS EN 1555-5:2021
BS EN 12464-1:2021
BS EN 16186-5:2021
BS EN 17446:2021
BS EN 17521:2021
BS EN 50708-2-5:2021
BS EN IEC 63296-1:2021
BS EN ISO 7539-9:2021
BS EN ISO 10276:2021
BS EN ISO 10619-2:2021
BS EN ISO 17511:2021
BS EN ISO 18589-1:2021
BS EN ISO 18589-4:2021
BS EN ISO 18589-5:2021
BS EN ISO 18589-6:2021
BS ISO 4000-1:2021
BS ISO 4568:2021
BS ISO 6622-1:2021
BS ISO 7299-2:2021
BS ISO 11901-3:2021
BS ISO 11901-4:2021
BS ISO 15230-1:2021
BS ISO 16000-6:2021
BS ISO 17721-1:2021
BS ISO 17721-2:2021
BS ISO 21256-3:2021
BS ISO 21917:2021
BS ISO 21955:2021
BS ISO 22876:2021
BS ISO 23081-2:2021
BS ISO 23468:2021
BS ISO 23472-3:2021
BS ISO 23737:2021
BS ISO 37169:2021
BS ISO 37180:2021
CSA ANSI NGV 6.1:21
CSA B109.1:21
CSA B109.2:21
CSA C22.2 No. 112:21
CSA Z1005.1:21
DIN 11867 2021-08
DIN 12839 2021-08
DIN 14230 2021-08
DIN 14800-12 2021-08
DIN 14800-20 2021-08
DIN 18918 2021-08
DIN 25471 2021-08
DIN 277 2021-08
DIN 34801 2021-08
DIN 5034-1 2021-08
DIN 5034-3 2021-08
DIN 5034-6 2021-08
DIN 58184 2021-08
DIN 6094-5 2021-08
DIN 6650-7 2021-08
DIN 8030 2021-08
DIN 8541-2 2021-08
DIN SPEC 60030 2021-08
ISO 1247-1:2021
ISO 3031:2021
ISO 4779:2021
ISO 6888-1:2021
ISO 10191:2021
ISO 11901-3:2021
ISO 13091-2:2021
ISO 15230-1:2021
ISO 16684-3:2021
ISO 17721-1:2021
ISO 18193:2021
ISO 18513:2021
ISO 18646-4:2021
ISO 18804:2021
ISO 21917:2021
ISO 22074-7:2021
ISO 22958:2021
ISO 23468:2021
ISO 23723:2021
ISO 37180:2021
ISO/IEC 29500-2:2021
ISO/IEC 30147:2021
ISO/TR 5729:2021
ISO/TR 17400:2021
ISO/TR 20736:2021
ISO/TR 32220:2021
PD CEN/CLC/TR 17603-31-11:2021
PD CEN/CLC/TR 17603-31-16:2021
PD CLC/TR 50600-99-1:2021
PD CLC/TR 50600-99-2:2021
PD IEC TR 61850-90-16:2021
PD IEC TS 61044:2021
PD ISO/TR 4286:2021
PD ISO/TR 5729:2021
PD ISO/TR 23262:2021
SAE AMS 5879E-2021
SAE ARP 6461A-2021
SAE ARP 6984-2021
SAE AS1561B-2021
SAE AS29606B-2021
SAE AS3549A-2021
SAE AS5900E-2021
SAE AS8031A-2021
SAE AS81914/3C-2021
SAE AS861B-2021
SAE AS9495-2021
SAE AS9516C-2021
SAE AS9699C-2021
SAE J1757/1-2021
SAE J2464-2021
SAE J917-2021
SAE MA 3398A-2021
UL 2021 2021-02
UL 2420 2021-04
UL 536 2021-08
UL 61215-1-2 2021-07
UL 61215-1-3 2021-07
UL 61215-1-4 2021-07
UL 810B 2021-06
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## Alice liu

Hi, do you have ASTM A312/A312M -2021?  :Tennis:

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
AS 1742.1:2021
AS 1799.1:2021
AS 2560.2:2021
AS 2862.1:2021
AS 3497:2021
AS 4024.3001:2021
AS 4024.3002:2021
AS 4024.3003:2021
AS 4024.3004:2021
AS/NZS 4024.2804:2021
AS/NZS 4024.2901:2021
ASTM C 1232-21
ASTM C 125-21
ASTM C 1750-21
ASTM C 1752-21
ASTM C 1899-21
ASTM C 1914-21
ASTM D 1998-21
ASTM D 2239-21
ASTM D 2259-21
ASTM D 2307-21
ASTM D 2731-21
ASTM D 2737-21
ASTM D 5417-21
ASTM D 6544-21
ASTM D 7372-21
ASTM D 7374-21
ASTM D 7504-21
ASTM D 7889-21
ASTM D 7984-21
ASTM D 8359-21
ASTM E 1423-21
ASTM E 1593-21
ASTM E 190-21
ASTM E 2371-21
ASTM E 2604-21
ASTM E 2718-21
ASTM E 3130-21
ASTM E 3303-21
ASTM E 4-21
ASTM E 935-21
ASTM F 1504-21
ASTM F 1698-21
ASTM F 1813-21
ASTM F 1912-21
ASTM F 2514-21
ASTM F 3244-21
ASTM F 3338-21
ASTM F 3440-21
ASTM F 833-21
ASTM G 7/G 7M-21
BS EN 12353:2021
BS EN IEC 61869-13:2021
BS EN IEC 62020-1:2021
BS EN IEC 62488-3:2021
BS EN IEC 63112:2021
BS EN ISO 2692:2021
BS EN ISO 15883-5:2021
BS EN ISO 17664-1:2021
BS EN ISO 18541-4:2021
BS EN ISO 19085-12:2021
BS IEC/IEEE 61886-1:2021
BS ISO 4426:2021
BS ISO 5116-2:2021
BS ISO 12743:2021
BS ISO 13091-2:2021
BS ISO 13493:2021
BS ISO 16355-1:2021
BS ISO 16438:2021
BS ISO 16900-6:2021
BS ISO 19749:2021
BS ISO 21806-11:2021
BS ISO 21806-13:2021
BS ISO 21902:2021
BS ISO 22669:2021
BS ISO 27269:2021
BS ISO 81001-1:2021
BS ISO/IEC 8825-5:2021
BS ISO/IEC 19795-1:2021
BS ISO/IEC 24734:2021
BS ISO/SAE 21434:2021
CSA N292.8:21
DIN 11595 2021-08
DIN 12838 2021-08
DIN 14682 2021-08
DIN 18035-6 2021-08
DIN 25478 2021-08
DIN 32989 2021-08
DIN 50002-2 2021-08
DIN 5034-2 2021-08
DIN 5034-5 2021-08
DIN 51005 2021-08
DIN 58932-6 2021-08
DIN 65398 2021-08
DIN 6853-5 2021-08
DIN 81846-1 2021-08
DIN 86016 2021-08
DIN SPEC 91443 2021-08
IEC 60335-2-119-2021
IEC 60674-3-1-2021
IEC 60695-2-13-2021
IEC 60695-9-2-2021
IEC 60700-2-2021
IEC 60839-11-33-2021
IEC 61788-23-2021
IEC 62153-4-16-2021
IEC 62435-9-2021
IEC 62841-4-5-2021
IEC 62899-503-3-2021
IEC 63287-1-2021
IEC SRD 63200-2021
IEC TR 62001-5-2021
IEC TR 62039-2021
IEC TS 63042-102-2021
IEEE Std 2745.2-2021
IEEE Std C37.122-2021
ISO 1247-2:2021
ISO 4000-1:2021
ISO 6622-1:2021
ISO 7668:2021
ISO 11901-4:2021
ISO 13496:2021
ISO 16000-6:2021
ISO 16900-6:2021
ISO 17721-2:2021
ISO 18669-1:2021
ISO 21392:2021
ISO 22762-5:2021
ISO 23081-2:2021
ISO 24234:2021
ISO 24617-11:2021
ISO 37169:2021
ISO/IEC 7816-8:2021
ISO/TR 4286:2021
ISO/TR 9901:2021
ISO/TR 20342-7:2021
PD CEN ISO/TR 22930-1:2021
PD CEN ISO/TS 82304-2:2021
PD IEC TR 62977-1-31:2021
PD ISO/IEC TR 30167:2021
PD ISO/TR 19169:2021
PD ISO/TR 22293:2021
PD ISO/TS 21002:2021
PD ISO/TS 21815-2:2021
SAE AIR 6829-2021
SAE AMS 4761C-2021
SAE AMS 4765G-2021
SAE AMS 4766J-2021
SAE AMS 4773H-2021
SAE AMS 4785K-2021
SAE AMS 4786K-2021
SAE AMS 4788C-2021
SAE AMS 5525L-2021
SAE AMS 5895F-2021
SAE AMS 6255G-2021
SAE ARP 1234D-2021
SAE ARP 4835A-2021
SAE ARP 5776-2021
SAE ARP 958E-2021
SAE AS1895/5D-2021
SAE AS22759/193A-2021
SAE AS31321A-2021
SAE AS4108/1A-2021
SAE AS5185A-2021
SAE AS6018A-2021
SAE AS7928/2E-2021
SAE AS85049/133-2021
SAE AS9283C-2021
SAE AS9816B-2021
SAE J1597-2021
SAE J1939-21-2021
SAE J1939-74-2021
SAE J216-2021
SAE J2603-2021
SAE J2848-3-2021
SAE J595-2021
SAE J845-2021
UL 231 2021-01
UL 62841-2-2 2021-04
UL 746A 2021-02
UL 817 2021-02
UL 8750 2021-01
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## Adios84

hi, can you send me ASTM 554 please,

----------


## zubair267

May this be helpfull

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Adios84

thank you very much

See More: new standards

----------


## jmseor

ASTM A554-2021:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kyawthuyanaung

Please Share and Send 
ISO/IEC 15408-1
ISO/IEC 15408-2
ISO/IEC 15408-3
ISO/IEC 11179-1,ISO/IEC 11179-,ISO/IEC 11179-3,ISO/IEC 11179-4,ISO/IEC 11179-5,ISO/IEC 11179-6
ISO/IEC 14764
ISO/IEC TR 15846

kyawthuyanaung@yahoo.com
Thanks

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ACI PRC-421.2-21
API RP 751-2021
API TR 934-J-2021
ASME B20.1-2021
ASME B31T-2021
ASTM C 1259-21
ASTM C 1782/C 1782M-21
ASTM D 1195/D 1195M-21
ASTM D 1196/D 1196M-21
ASTM D 1555-21
ASTM D 2256/D 2256M-21
ASTM D 2594/D 2594M-21
ASTM D 2643/D 2643M-21
ASTM D 3035-21
ASTM D 7351/D 7351M-21
ASTM D 7469-21
ASTM D 7470-21
ASTM D 76/D 76M-21
ASTM D 8071-21
ASTM D 8259/D 8259M-21
ASTM E 162-21
ASTM E 2579-21
ASTM E 2892-21
ASTM E 3111/E 3111M-21
ASTM E 3257-21
ASTM E 543-21
ASTM E 609-21
ASTM F 1736-21
ASTM F 1781-21
ASTM F 1859-21
ASTM F 1860-21
ASTM F 1918-21
ASTM F 2753-21
ASTM F 2894-21
ASTM F 3347-21
ASTM F 3408/F 3408M-21
ASTM F 3454-21
ASTM F 3491-21
ASTM F 3508-21
ASTM F 3524/F 3524M-21
BS EN 81-22:2021
BS EN 1397:2021
BS EN 12447:2021
BS EN 14908-8:2021
BS EN 14908-9:2021
BS EN 16602-70-15:2021
BS EN 16759:2021
BS EN 17415-2:2021
BS EN 17415-3:2021
BS EN 17490:2021
BS EN IEC 60404-11:2021
BS EN IEC 60794-1-31:2021
BS EN IEC 61318:2021
BS EN IEC 61760-2:2021
BS EN IEC 63044-4:2021
BS EN ISO 5470-2:2021
BS EN ISO 6717:2021
BS EN ISO 6888-2:2021
BS EN ISO 7668:2021
BS EN ISO 11855-5:2021
BS EN ISO 13000-1:2021
BS EN ISO 13000-2:2021
BS EN ISO 30023:2021
BS IEC 61196-6-1:2021
BS IEC 61196-6:2021
BS IEC 62899-503-3:2021
BS IEC 63186:2021
BS ISO 567:2021
BS ISO 2403:2021
BS ISO 8153-2:2021
BS ISO 9982:2021
BS ISO 10261:2021
BS ISO 10522:2021
BS ISO 12219-1:2021
BS ISO 13988:2021
BS ISO 18447:2021
BS ISO 23641:2021
BS ISO 23739:2021
BS ISO 23781:2021
BS ISO/IEC 19075-1:2021
BS ISO/IEC 19075-2:2021
BS ISO/IEC 19075-3:2021
BS ISO/IEC 19075-4:2021
BS ISO/IEC 19075-5:2021
BS ISO/IEC 19075-6:2021
BS ISO/IEC 24773-3:2021
BS ISO/IEC 29142-1:2021
CSA C22.2 No. 66.2:21
CSA Z76.1:21
GMW 14668-2021
GMW 15267-2021
GMW 17026-2021
GMW 17655-2021
GMW 18365-2021
IEEE Std 1562-2021
ISO 567:2021
ISO 4568:2021
ISO 6717:2021
ISO 7299-2:2021
ISO 10360-10:2021
ISO 11009:2021
ISO 12625-7:2021
ISO 13988:2021
ISO 18436-1:2021
ISO 21563:2021
ISO 21922:2021
ISO 21955:2021
ISO 22514-7:2021
ISO 22876:2021
ISO 23033:2021
ISO 23472-3:2021
ISO 23737:2021
ISO 30023:2021
ISO 80601-2-90:2021
ISO/IEC 5965:2021
ISO/IEC 30134-6:2021
ISO/IEC TR 30117:2021
ISO/SAE 21434:2021
ISO/TR 23750:2021
ISO/TS 21480:2021
PD IEC TR 63308:2021
PD ISO/TS 21480:2021
SAE AMS 4767H-2021
SAE AMS 4774H-2021
SAE AMS 5772F-2021
SAE ARP 3050A-2021
SAE AS1895/9D-2021
SAE AS22759/196A-2021
SAE AS22759/58A-2021
SAE AS3161B-2021
SAE AS39029/74C-2021
SAE AS4506C-2021
SAE AS5259A-2021
SAE AS7456C-2021
SAE AS81969/8A-2021
SAE AS85049/45C-2021
SAE/ISO 21434-2021
UL 1059 2021-06
UL 1206 2021-06
UL 122701 2021-08
UL 125 2021-08
UL 1419 2021-07
UL 1640 2021-07
UL 1727 2021-06
UL 1815 2021-04
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## kalbooz

Hi, can you send *ASTM F631*. thanks in advance

----------


## zubair267

May be this will be helpfull
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ACI PRC-362.2-21
AS 2243.2:2021
ASME B107.300-2021
ASME NTB-4-2021
ASTM A 1077/A 1077M-21
ASTM A 216/A 216M-21
ASTM A 501/A 501M-21
ASTM A 618/A 618M-21
ASTM C 1697-21
ASTM C 1721-21
ASTM C 444/C 444M-21
ASTM D 5466-21
ASTM D 8122-21
ASTM F 1199-21
ASTM F 3050-21
ASTM F 993-21
BS EN 13617-3:2021
BS EN 17556:2021
BS EN 50524:2021
BS EN IEC 60068-2-21:2021
BS EN IEC 60152:2021
BS EN IEC 60384-1:2021
BS EN IEC 60384-24:2021
BS EN IEC 60384-25:2021
BS EN IEC 60445:2021
BS EN IEC 60938-2:2021
BS EN IEC 61280-1-3:2021
BS EN IEC 61300-3-7:2021
BS EN IEC 61316:2021
BS EN IEC 61724-1:2021
BS EN IEC 61757-5-1:2021
BS EN IEC 62153-4-7:2021
BS EN IEC 62271-112:2021
BS EN IEC 62271-215:2021
BS EN IEC 63203-101-1:2021
BS EN ISO 6888-1:2021
BS EN ISO 11855-3:2021
BS EN ISO 18513:2021
BS EN ISO 21392:2021
BS IEC 62047-40:2021
BS ISO 15177:2021
BS ISO 22671:2021
BS ISO 22753:2021
BS ISO 23274-2:2021
BS ISO 23670:2021
BS ISO 24136:2021
BS ISO 31030:2021
BS ISO 37000:2021
BS ISO 50005:2021
CSA ANSI C22.2 No. 298:21
CSA C310:21
CSA Z245.12:21
CSA Z250:21
IEC 62133-2-2021
IEEE Std 1752.1-2021
IEEE Std 280-2021
IEEE Std 7000-2021
ISO 2403:2021
ISO 3834-1:2021
ISO 5470-2:2021
ISO 6877:2021
ISO 10079-4:2021
ISO 10261:2021
ISO 10522:2021
ISO 11132:2021
ISO 12219-1:2021
ISO 12616-1:2021
ISO 13493:2021
ISO 15177:2021
ISO 16438:2021
ISO 22753:2021
ISO 22940:2021
ISO 23641:2021
ISO 23959:2021
ISO/IEC 5962:2021
ISO/IEC 17030:2021
ISO/IEC 19075-4:2021
ISO/IEC 19075-5:2021
ISO/IEC 19075-6:2021
ISO/IEC 19075-7:2021
ISO/IEC 19075-8:2021
ISO/IEC 20830:2021
ISO/IEC 24773-3:2021
ISO/IEC 29142-1:2021
ISO/IEC TS 20000-11:2021
ISO/SAE PAS 22736:2021
ISO/TR 4644:2021
ISO/TS 3250:2021
ISO/TS 17573-3:2021
ISO/TS 22393:2021
JEDEC JEP106BC-2021
JEDEC JEP178-2021
JEDEC JEP184-2021
JEDEC JESD243A-2021
JEDEC JESD260-2021
PD CEN ISO/TR 22930-2:2021
PD ISO/IEC TR 30117:2021
PD ISO/TR 32220:2021
PD ISO/TS 22393:2021
SAE 1007-2021
SAE AIR 1939A-2021
SAE AMS 2759/7E-2021
SAE AMS 4364A-2021
SAE AMS 4415B-2021
SAE AMS 4474B-2021
SAE AMS 4762C-2021
SAE AMS 5759N-2021
SAE AMS 6409F-2021
SAE ARP 1134A-2021
SAE ARP 4293A-2021
SAE ARP 4294A-2021
SAE ARP 9114B-2021
SAE AS22759/13B-2021
SAE AS22759/48B-2021
SAE AS34121C-2021
SAE AS4108/2A-2021
SAE AS5191B-2021
SAE AS6482-2021
SAE AS81714/12C-2021
SAE AS85049/18D-2021
SAE AS9500C-2021
SAE AS9679C-2021
SAE J1167-2021
SAE J1503-2021
SAE J2198-2021
SAE J2405-2021
SAE J2984-2021
SAE J323-2021
UL 1741 2021-06
UL 2580 2021-03
UL 291 2021-05
UL 355 2021-06
UL 486A-486B 2021-05
UL 561 2021-06
UL 5800 2021-06
UL 60335-2-8 2021-06
UL 61131-2 2021-06
UL 62841-4-1 2021-05
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## maazraza

Dear Sir, 
I need Standard: UL 1004-1 - Rotating Electrical Machines - General Requirements.
Please help

----------


## Telmo

Hi!
Could you send me the ISO 14341:2020 standard? Please send it to the e-mail: ana.de.f.ferreira@gmail.com.
Many thanks!

----------


## Peter Jhons

Dear Friends,

Please can you upload API 6FA-2020, this will help me a lot :-)
Thanks in advance fellas.
Best Regards
Peter

----------


## zubair267

> Dear Friends,
> 
> Please can you upload API 6FA-2020, this will help me a lot :-)
> Thanks in advance fellas.
> Best Regards
> Peter



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## quydv52

Hi mate,

Could you please upload BS EN 12498:2018.

Thank you in advance.

----------


## popov_al

> Hi mate,
> 
> Could you please upload BS EN 12498:2018.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Hello!

read **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and free downloadSee More: new standards

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
AAMI CR510-2021
AATCC EP13-2021
AATCC EP7-2021
AATCC LP1-2021
AATCC TM212-2021
ACI CT-21
ACI PRC-445.2-21
API St 677-2021
ASTM A 1110/A 1110M-21
ASTM A 473-21
ASTM A 668/A 668M-21
ASTM A 847/A 847M-21
ASTM B 212-21
ASTM B 703-21
ASTM B 848/B 848M-21
ASTM B 873-21
ASTM C 822-21
ASTM D 3222-21
ASTM D 3307-21
ASTM D 3418-21
ASTM D 3679-21
ASTM D 3965-21
ASTM D 5419-21
ASTM D 6467-21
ASTM D 6770-21
ASTM D 8394-21
ASTM E 185-21
ASTM E 1958-21
ASTM E 2114-21
ASTM E 2964-21
ASTM E 3312-21
ASTM F 1108-21
ASTM F 1586-21
ASTM F 2059-21
ASTM F 3045-21
ASTM F 3251-21
ASTM F 3304-21
ASTM F 3505-21
BS 9228:2021
BS EN 603-3:2021
BS EN 13012:2021
BS EN 13121-1:2021
BS EN 13617-1:2021
BS EN 13617-2:2021
BS EN 13617-4:2021
BS EN 15339-2:2021
BS EN 16980-1:2021
BS EN IEC 60652:2021
BS EN IEC 60695-6-1:2021
BS EN IEC 60794-1-401:2021
BS EN IEC 60794-1-402:2021
BS EN IEC 60987:2021
BS EN IEC 61757-2-1:2021
BS EN IEC 62153-4-15:2021
BS EN IEC 63044-6:2021
BS EN ISO 3834-1:2021
BS EN ISO 6877:2021
BS EN ISO 10195:2021
BS EN ISO 10360-10:2021
BS EN ISO 11132:2021
BS EN ISO 11855-1:2021
BS EN ISO 12625-7:2021
BS EN ISO 21388:2021
BS EN ISO 21563:2021
BS EN ISO 22940:2021
BS IEC 63171-2:2021
BS ISO 799-2:2021
BS ISO 2929:2021
BS ISO 5116-1:2021
BS ISO 8840:2021
BS ISO 12616-1:2021
BS ISO 15765-5:2021
BS ISO 19447:2021
BS ISO 20515:2021
BS ISO 22941:2021
BS ISO 23323:2021
BS ISO 23350:2021
BS ISO 23854:2021
BS ISO 23855:2021
BS ISO 23970:2021
BS ISO 24095:2021
BS ISO 24261-2:2021
BS ISO/IEC 18745-2:2021
CSA SPE-1000:21
CSA Z317.1:21
GMW 14102-2021
GMW 14165-2021
GMW 14727-2021
GMW 17981-2021
GMW 18374-2021
GMW 18381-2021
GMW 18389-2021
GMW 18431-2021
GMW 8753-2021
IEEE Std 2839-2021
IEEE Std C57.21-2021
ISO/IEC/IEEE 08802-1AX:2021
ISO/TR 16178:2021
PAS 670:2021
PD CEN ISO/TS 23758:2021
PD CLC/TS 50152-4:2021
PD IEC TS 63102:2021
PD ISO/TR 4644:2021
PD ISO/TS 13725:2021
PD ISO/TS 17137:2021
PD ISO/TS 23764:2021
PD ISO/TS 24106:2021
SAE AMS 2647G-2021
SAE AMS 5593H-2021
SAE ARP 5265C-2021
SAE ARP 8616-2021
SAE AS22759/15B-2021
SAE AS29561C-2021
SAE AS3650B-2021
SAE AS39029/29C-2021
SAE AS4108/3A-2021
SAE AS5190C-2021
SAE AS5969G-2021
SAE AS7479E-2021
SAE AS81714/11B-2021
SAE AS85049/109D-2021
SAE J1752-1-2021
SAE J1939-1-2021
SAE J2530-2021
SAE J2962-3-2021
SAE J3107-2021
SAE J4001-2021
SAE J999-2021
UL 144 2021-08
UL 2443 2021-08
UL 444 2021-06
UL 452 2021-08
UL 60079-17 2021-07
UL 60730-2-9 2021-08
UL 61058-1 2021-06
UL 6141 2021-07
UL 697 2021-07
UL 719 2021-07
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## quydv52

Thank you!
I am trying to download it with *******.
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
AASHTO M 320-21
AASHTO PP 103-21
AASHTO PP 108-21
AASHTO R 36-21
AASHTO T 105-21
AASHTO T 277-21
AASHTO T 30-21
AASHTO TP 142-21
AATCC EP14-2021
AATCC EP9-2021
AATCC TM211-2021
API RP 5MT-2021
API St 1163-2021
ASTM C 1130-21
ASTM C 1440-21
ASTM C 1461-21
ASTM C 518-21
ASTM D 5336-21
ASTM D 7310-21
ASTM D 7967-21
ASTM E 1990-21
ASTM E 2681-21
ASTM E 2885-21
ASTM E 2933-21
ASTM E 900-21
ASTM F 1046-21
ASTM F 1138-21
ASTM F 1572-21
ASTM F 3228-21
ASTM F 3234/F 3234M-21
ASTM F 3235-21
ASTM F 3236-21
ASTM F 3264-21
ASTM F 408-21
ASTM F 683-21
ASTM G 155-21
BS EN 17507:2021
BS EN ISO 3381:2021
BS EN ISO 10360-13:2021
BS EN ISO 11855-4:2021
BS EN ISO 15223-1:2021
BS EN ISO 21393:2021
BS EN ISO 22476-4:2021
BS IEC SRD 63200:2021
BS ISO 2575:2021
BS ISO 2889:2021
BS ISO 5116-3:2021
BS ISO 7170:2021
BS ISO 22514-7:2021
BS ISO 23591:2021
BS ISO 24294:2021
BS ISO/IEC 19075-8:2021
BS ISO/IEC 19763-16:2021
BS SP 28 & 29:2021
BS SP 31 & 32:2021
DIN 1100-1 2021-09
DIN 13063 2021-09
DIN 14963 2021-09
DIN 17024-3 2021-09
DIN 28152-2 2021-09
DIN 3017-4 2021-09
DIN 5030-3 2021-09
DIN 58143-4 2021-09
DIN 58959-2 2021-09
DIN 69882-9 2021-09
DIN SPEC 19305 2021-09
DIN SPEC 91448 2021-09
DIN TS 18117-1 2021-09
DIN TS 18843-2 2021-09
DIN TS 18843-4 2021-09
GMW 14141-2021
GMW 14381-2021
GMW 16367-2021
GMW 18126-2021
GMW 18377-2021
GMW 18385-2021
GMW 18394-2021
GMW 3067-2021
IEC 80001-1-2021
ISO 2575:2021
ISO 2929:2021
ISO 3533:2021
ISO 6450:2021
ISO 7170:2021
ISO 8153-2:2021
ISO 9211-7:2021
ISO 10360-13:2021
ISO 11916-3:2021
ISO 13775-1:2021
ISO 14030-2:2021
ISO 14505-4:2021
ISO 15765-5:2021
ISO 18797-2:2021
ISO 19957:2021
ISO 20515:2021
ISO 22476-4:2021
ISO 23020:2021
ISO 23274-2:2021
ISO 23350:2021
ISO 23591:2021
ISO 23722:2021
ISO 23781:2021
ISO 23855:2021
ISO 24095:2021
ISO 24261-2:2021
ISO 29461-1:2021
ISO 37000:2021
ISO/IEC 18014-2:2021
ISO/IEC 27551:2021
ISO/TR 4445:2021
PD CEN ISO/TR 10400:2021
PD CEN ISO/TS 17573-3:2021
PD IEC TR 62001-4:2021
PD ISO/TR 24539:2021
PD ISO/TS 03250:2021
SAE AMS 2232H-2021
SAE AMS 2245C-2021
SAE AMS 2252E-2021
SAE AMS 2980/1B-2021
SAE AMS 2980/2B-2021
SAE AMS 2980/3B-2021
SAE AMS 2980/4B-2021
SAE AMS 2980/5A-2021
SAE AMS 2980B-2021
SAE AMS 6354G-2021
SAE ARP 4712A-2021
SAE AS21980A-2021
SAE AS22759/194A-2021
SAE AS25183B-2021
SAE AS39029/84B-2021
SAE AS5382/1B-2021
SAE AS567L-2021
SAE AS7766-2021
SAE AS81714/24B-2021
SAE AS85049/138B-2021
SAE AS9578-2021
UL 180 2021-08
UL 2075 2021-08
UL 2250 2021-08
UL 263 2021-08
UL 360 2021-08
UL 508A 2021-08
UL 60079-30-1 2021-08
UL 705 2021-08
UL 746B 2021-04
UL 746C 2021-09
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
AASHTO M 295-21
AASHTO MP 47-21
AASHTO PP 104-21
AASHTO R 100-21
AASHTO T 111-21
AASHTO TP 143-21
ACI PRC-377-21
ANSI/IES LP-12-21
ANSI/IES RP-44-21
API RP 15SIH-2021
API Spec 17D-2021
AS 2243.1:2021
AS 2782:2021
AS 3718:2021
ASTM A 875/A 875M-21
ASTM D 4211-21
ASTM D 6379-21
ASTM D 8342/D 8342M-21
ASTM D 8404-21
ASTM E 1216-21
ASTM E 1417/E 1417M-21
ASTM E 1444/E 1444M-21
ASTM E 1583-21
ASTM E 1645-21
ASTM E 1726-21
ASTM E 2365-21
ASTM E 2913/E 2913M-21
ASTM E 2914/E 2914M-21
ASTM E 3193-21
ASTM E 3203-21
ASTM F 1951-21
ASTM F 3512-21
ASTM F 859-21
BS EN 620:2021
BS EN 17035:2021
BS EN 17410:2021
BS EN IEC 60674-3-1:2021
BS EN ISO 13885-1:2021
BS EN ISO 13885-2:2021
BS EN ISO 16321-2:2021
BS EN ISO 18063-2:2021
BS EN ISO 19957:2021
BS EN ISO 80601-2-90:2021
BS EN ISO/IEC 17030:2021
BS IEC 61452:2021
BS ISO 4954:2021
BS ISO 9211-7:2021
BS ISO 13179-1:2021
BS ISO 18436-6:2021
BS ISO 21265:2021
BS ISO 23020:2021
BS ISO 23767:2021
BS ISO/IEC 18033-1:2021
DIN 1100-2 2021-09
DIN 13201-1 2021-09
DIN 17024-1 2021-09
DIN 28152-1 2021-09
DIN 3017-1 2021-09
DIN 3523 2021-09
DIN 58143-3 2021-09
DIN 58931 2021-09
DIN 6827-3 2021-09
DIN SPEC 13290 2021-09
DIN SPEC 91043 2021-09
DIN TR 10133 2021-09
DIN TS 18843-1 2021-09
DIN TS 18843-3 2021-09
DIN TS 18898 2021-09
GMW 14148-2021
GMW 14390-2021
GMW 15633-2021
GMW 16457-2021
GMW 16854-2021
GMW 18359-2021
GMW 18378-2021
GMW 18386-2021
GMW 18395-2021
GMW 3284-2021
IEEE Std 2652-2021
ISO 2889:2021
ISO 3381:2021
ISO 4138:2021
ISO 6689:2021
ISO 7870-4:2021
ISO 8840:2021
ISO 9982:2021
ISO 11855-2:2021
ISO 13765-7:2021
ISO 14030-1:2021
ISO 14030-4:2021
ISO 14922:2021
ISO 18436-6:2021
ISO 19447:2021
ISO 21265:2021
ISO 23129:2021
ISO 23456-1:2021
ISO 23670:2021
ISO 23739:2021
ISO 23970:2021
ISO 24294:2021
ISO 31030:2021
ISO 50005:2021
ISO/IEC 15444-16:2021
ISO/IEC 18033-1:2021
ISO/IEC 19075-1:2021
ISO/IEC 19075-2:2021
ISO/IEC 19075-3:2021
ISO/IEC 19763-16:2021
ISO/IEC 21823-3:2021
ISO/IEC 22603-1:2021
ISO/IEC 27036-1:2021
ISO/TS 17137:2021
ISO/TS 24106:2021
PD CEN ISO/TR 29263:2021
PD IEC TS 63163:2021
PD ISO/TR 20736:2021
SAE AIR 4365B-2021
SAE AIR 786C-2021
SAE AMS 3217/3D-2021
SAE AMS 5659T-2021
SAE AMS 5867C-2021
SAE AMS 7410-2021
SAE AMS 7882D-2021
SAE ARP 1051C-2021
SAE ARP 1052B-2021
SAE ARP 1702B-2021
SAE ARP 1801A-2021
SAE ARP 4084B-2021
SAE AS21440C-2021
SAE AS22759/195A-2021
SAE AS34021E-2021
SAE AS5186A-2021
SAE AS5382B-2021
SAE AS8048A-2021
SAE AS81969/6A-2021
SAE AS85049/64B-2021
SAE AS85485/7B-2021
SAE AS9501C-2021
SAE J2602-1-2021
SAE J2602-3-2021
SAE J284-2021
SAE J534-2021
SAE J593-2021
UL 62275 2021-09
UL 73 2021-09
UL 778 2021-06
UL 9540 2021-04
UL 9595 2021-09
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## OJY

Hi, could anyone share AS1668 full version? thanks

----------


## filipecv

Hello, could you please share the IEC 63129, email is lfilipecv@hotmail.com. Thanks.

----------


## k007

Hello,
Can you please upload:
API 620 12th ed ADD 3
Tahnk you
khoixuan1@gmail.com

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
AASHTO M 300-21
AASHTO PP 106-21
AASHTO PP 110-21
AASHTO T 112-21
AASHTO T 166-21
AASHTO T 260-21
AASHTO T 358-21
AASHTO T 85-21
AASHTO TP 112-21
AASHTO TP 144-21
ACI PRC-350.2-21
ANSI/IES LS-5-21
ANSI/IES RP-7-21
ANSI Z49.1-2021
AS 1735.1.3:2021
AS 1735.1.4:2021
AS 2549:2021
AS 4323.1:2021
AS/NZS 3120:2021
ASHRAE Guideline 11-2021
BS EN 12405-1:2021
BS EN 50710:2021
BS EN IEC 60317-84:2021
BS EN IEC 60695-2-13:2021
BS EN IEC 61010-2-061:2021
BS EN IEC 61788-23:2021
BS EN IEC 61936-1:2021
BS EN IEC 62052-11:2021
BS EN IEC 62056-3-1:2021
BS EN IEC 62153-4-16:2021
BS EN IEC 62153-4-5:2021
BS EN IEC 62271-200:2021
BS EN IEC 62435-9:2021
BS EN IEC 63052:2021
BS EN IEC 63087-1:2021
BS EN ISO 7083:2021
BS EN ISO 15663:2021
BS EN ISO 16672:2021
BS EN ISO 18797-2:2021
BS EN ISO 19148:2021
BS ISO 4138:2021
BS ISO 8000-66:2021
BS ISO 12135:2021
BS ISO 13837:2021
BS ISO 23247-2:2021
BS ISO 23247-3:2021
BS ISO 23327:2021
BS ISO 24459:2021
BS ISO 26143:2021
BS ISO/IEC 23510:2021
BS ISO/IEC 27036-1:2021
CSA B66:21
CSA C22.2 No. 1691:21
CSA G30.18:21
DIN 13050 2021-10
DIN 18015-2 2021-10
DIN 18865-10 2021-10
DIN 18865-6 2021-10
DIN 18865-7 2021-10
DIN 18865-8 2021-10
DIN 18865-9 2021-10
DIN 18867-7 2021-10
DIN 19268 2021-10
DIN 28151 2021-10
DIN 30758 2021-10
DIN 30759 2021-10
DIN 33459 2021-10
DIN 4000-87 2021-10
DIN 4003-87 2021-10
DIN 51007-2 2021-10
DIN 52980 2021-10
DIN 55350 2021-10
DIN 55542-2 2021-10
DIN 59370 2021-10
DIN 60022-2 2021-10
DIN 6125 2021-10
DIN 65545 2021-10
DIN 77235 2021-10
DIN 7984 2021-10
DIN SPEC 91460 2021-10
IEC 60086-5-2021
IEC 60204-1-2021
IEC 60884-3-1-2021
IEC 61724-1-2021
IEC 61753-101-03-2021
IEC 61753-131-03-2021
IEC 61914-2021
IEC 61954-2021
IEC 62262-2021
IEC 62271-1-2021
IEC 62999-2021
IEC PAS 62840-3-2021
IEC TS 63042-302-2021
IEC TS 63116-2021
IEC TS 63117-2021
IEEE Std 1349-2021
IEEE Std 802.11ba-2021
IEEE Std C37.242-2021
ISO 20480-3:2021
ISO 22475-1:2021
ISO 22941:2021
ISO 23323:2021
ISO 23854:2021
ISO 24136:2021
ISO/IEC 10918-7:2021
ISO/IEC 18745-2:2021
ISO/IEC/IEEE 32430:2021
ISO/TS 13725:2021
ISO/TS 22703:2021
ISO/TS 23764:2021
PD CEN CLC/TR 17603-31-12:2021
PD IEC TR 62001-1:2021
SAE AIR 1903A-2021
SAE AMS 5561H-2021
SAE AMS 5562F-2021
SAE AMS 5641J-2021
SAE AMS 5776H-2021
SAE AMS 7289-2021
SAE AMS-QQ-N-290D-2021
SAE ARP 4776-2021
SAE ARP 5910A-2021
SAE ARP 6073-2021
SAE ARP 6448A-2021
SAE AS21608B-2021
SAE AS22759/49B-2021
SAE AS22759/93A-2021
SAE AS31021C-2021
SAE AS4775B-2021
SAE AS5382/4B-2021
SAE AS6093B-2021
SAE AS81714/23B-2021
SAE AS85049/114D-2021
SAE AS9502C-2021
SAE J1336-2021
SAE J2399-2021
SAE J2602-2-2021
SAE J2802-2021
SAE J2840-2021
SAE J2937-2021
SAE J744-2021
SAE MA 3353D-2021
UL 1197 2021-09
UL 1489 2021-10
UL 14C 2021-10
UL 1638A 2021-09
UL 1666 2021-09
UL 1820 2021-09
UL 2231-1 2021-09
UL 796 2021-08
UL 867 2021-08
UL 979 2021-06
```


if need - write to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
AASHTO M 240M/M 240-21
AASHTO M 332-21
AASHTO PP 107-21
AASHTO PP 111-21
AASHTO PP 113-21
AASHTO T 137-21
AASHTO T 180-21
AASHTO T 331-21
AASHTO T 99-21
AASHTO TP 119-21
ASTM A 1023/A 1023M-21
ASTM A 511/A 511M-21
ASTM B 660-21
ASTM C 1352/C 1352M-21
ASTM C 1753/C 1753M-21
ASTM C 1916-21
ASTM C 886-21
ASTM D 1693-21
ASTM D 3349-21
ASTM D 4477-21
ASTM D 4506-21
ASTM D 5288-21
ASTM D 5502-21
ASTM D 5798-21
ASTM D 5800-21
ASTM D 6713-21
ASTM D 7035-21
ASTM D 7297-21
ASTM D 7707-21
ASTM D 8405-21
ASTM D 8408/D 8408M-21
ASTM E 1037-21
ASTM E 1184-21
ASTM E 1370-21
ASTM E 1898-21
ASTM E 1918-21
ASTM E 2294-21
ASTM E 247-21
ASTM E 278-21
ASTM E 3278-21
ASTM E 389-21
ASTM E 463-21
ASTM E 508-21
ASTM F 1798-21
ASTM F 1806-21
ASTM F 1923-21
ASTM F 2754/F 2754M-21
ASTM F 3011-21
ASTM F 3063/F 3063M-21
ASTM F 414-21
BS EN 10132:2021
BS EN 13477-2:2021
BS EN 13523-3:2021
BS EN 13523-7:2021
BS EN 16480:2021
BS EN IEC 60335-2-110:2021
BS EN IEC 62228-5:2021
BS EN IEC 62321-9:2021
BS EN IEC 80601-2-77:2021
BS EN ISO 10079-4:2021
BS ISO 7870-4:2021
BS ISO 19242:2021
BS ISO 21795-1:2021
BS ISO 21795-2:2021
BS ISO 23247-4:2021
BS ISO 24165-2:2021
BS ISO 27919-2:2021
BS ISO/IEC 18014-2:2021
BS ISO/IEC 22237-3:2021
BS ISO/IEC 27555:2021
IAPMO IGC 244-2021
IAPMO PS 23-2021
IAPMO TS 2-2021
IEC 60034-9-2021
IEC 62868-2-3-2021
IEC 62885-2-2021
IEC 62899-201-2-2021
IEC TR 60747-5-12-2021
IEC TS 62607-6-10-2021
IEC TS 62607-6-19-2021
IEC TS 62607-6-6-2021
IEC TS 62607-9-1-2021
IEC TS 63042-202-2021
ISO 4674-2:2021
ISO 4695:2021
ISO 4803:2021
ISO 5682-4:2021
ISO 8000-66:2021
ISO 11432:2021
ISO 16653-2:2021
ISO 18947-2:2021
ISO 19050:2021
ISO 19085-16:2021
ISO 19242:2021
ISO 20730-3:2021
ISO 21795-2:2021
ISO 22496:2021
ISO 44004:2021
ISO/IEC 22237-1:2021
ISO/IEC 22237-3:2021
ISO/IEC 23360-1-1:2021
ISO/IEC 23360-1-4:2021
ISO/IEC 23360-1-5:2021
ISO/IEC 23360-4-2:2021
ISO/IEC 23360-8-2:2021
ISO/IEC 23360-8-3:2021
ISO/IEC 27555:2021
ISO/IEC TS 23619:2021
ISO/TR 16158:2021
ISO/TR 20078-4:2021
ISO/TR 24463:2021
ISO/TR 27877:2021
ISO/TS 23105:2021
ISO/TS 23650:2021
NSF/ANSI/CAN 600-2021
PD CEN ISO/TS 21184:2021
PD ISO/TR 20078-4:2021
SAE AMS 3100E-2021
SAE AMS 4077J-2021
SAE AMS 5778K-2021
SAE AMS 5803H-2021
SAE AMS 5832J-2021
SAE AMS 5836E-2021
SAE AMS 7488G-2021
SAE AS21981A-2021
SAE AS22759/50B-2021
SAE AS34521C-2021
SAE AS4842/2C-2021
SAE AS5382/3A-2021
SAE AS7452D-2021
SAE AS81659/71B-2021
SAE AS85049/32C-2021
SAE AS9284C-2021
SAE AS9460B-2021
SAE J1246-2021
SAE J264-2021
SAE J2723-2021
SAE J3349-2021
UL 1177 2021-09
UL 1240 2021-09
UL 1384 2021-09
UL 14B 2021-09
UL 1594 2021-09
UL 1996 2021-09
UL 201 2021-09
UL 2238 2021-09
UL 2775 2021-10
UL 60079-2 2021-09
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## jimmbonta

Dear Popov 

New Standards (last week)

to: jimmibageur@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## jjacob

Hi I need ASTM A194 2020 editon  kindly share

----------


## daniel.torres

Hi everyone
I need serie ISO 5725, specific parts 2 (2019), 4 (2020) and part 5.
Thanks in advance


Best regardsSee More: new standards

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
AASHTO M 31M/M 31-21
AASHTO PP 109-21
AASHTO PP 112-21
AASHTO T 106M/T 106-21
AASHTO T 161-21
AASHTO T 240-21
AASHTO T 283-21
AASHTO T 383-21
AASHTO T 392-21
AASHTO TP 133-21
ANSI/ASSP A10.38-2021
AS 2290.1:2021
ASTM A 961/A 961M-21
ASTM B 374-21
ASTM C 1908-21
ASTM D 4167-21
ASTM D 5195-21
ASTM D 5797-21
ASTM D 6217-21
ASTM D 7133-21
ASTM D 7720-21
ASTM E 1253-21
ASTM E 1644-21
ASTM E 1805-21
ASTM E 2242-21
ASTM E 2451-21
ASTM E 246-21
ASTM E 3270-21
ASTM E 3300-21
ASTM E 3315-21
ASTM E 507-21
ASTM E 887-21
ASTM F 1922-21
ASTM F 2803-21
ASTM F 3326-21
BS 4163:2021
BS EN 415-11:2021
BS EN 4613:2021
BS EN 13523-0:2021
BS EN 13523-2:2021
BS EN 15302:2021
BS EN 17290:2021
BS EN 17432:2021
BS EN IEC 60839-11-33:2021
BS EN ISO 4674-2:2021
BS EN ISO 11432:2021
BS EN ISO 16256:2021
BS ISO 616:2021
BS ISO 4211-5:2021
BS ISO 4695:2021
BS ISO 12642-3:2021
BS ISO 13765-7:2021
BS ISO 14548:2021
BS ISO 14782:2021
BS ISO 19050:2021
BS ISO 19259:2021
BS ISO 20620:2021
BS ISO 20730-3:2021
BS ISO 22685:2021
BS ISO 23629-7:2021
BS ISO 23722:2021
BS ISO 24165-1:2021
BS ISO 24366:2021
BS ISO 24673:2021
BS ISO 44004:2021
BS ISO/IEC 21472:2021
BS ISO/IEC 22603-1:2021
BS ISO/IEC 23360-1-1:2021
IAPMO IGC 354-2021
IAPMO PS 53-2021
IAPMO PS 76-2021
IEC/IEEE 62271-37-013-2021
IEEE Std 1147-2021
IEEE Std 2830-2021
ISO 616:2021
ISO 3834-5:2021
ISO 4211-5:2021
ISO 7293:2021
ISO 9286:2021
ISO 11114-2:2021
ISO 11680-1:2021
ISO 11807-2:2021
ISO 13179-1:2021
ISO 14229-2:2021
ISO 14782:2021
ISO 16256:2021
ISO 19085-2:2021
ISO 20620:2021
ISO 22685:2021
ISO 23247-1:2021
ISO 23247-4:2021
ISO 23446:2021
ISO 23972:2021
ISO 24061:2021
ISO 27789:2021
ISO/IEC 18013-5:2021
ISO/IEC 23008-6:2021
ISO/IEC 23360-1-2:2021
ISO/IEC 23360-2-3:2021
ISO/IEC 23360-4-2:2021
ISO/IEC 23360-5-3:2021
ISO/IEC 23360-7-2:2021
ISO/IEC 30118-1:2021
ISO/IEC 30118-12:2021
ISO/IEC 30118-15:2021
ISO/IEC 30118-18:2021
ISO/IEC 30118-4:2021
ISO/IEC 30118-7:2021
ISO/IEC/IEEE 29119-2:2021
ISO/IEC/IEEE 29119-3:2021
ISO/IEC/IEEE 29119-4:2021
ISO/TR 18228-2:2021
ISO/TS 17420-8:2021
ISO/TS 20791-2:2021
ISO/TS 22690:2021
JEDEC JESD216E-2021
PAS 1884:2021
PD CEN CLC/TR 17603-31-09:2021
PD CEN CLC/TR 17603-31-10:2021
PD CEN CLC/TR 17603-31-15:2021
PD IEC TR 62000:2021
PD IEC TS 63117:2021
SAE AMS 3786-2021
SAE AMS 4205F-2021
SAE AMS 5563D-2021
SAE AMS 5566N-2021
SAE AMS 6265R-2021
SAE AMS 6267K-2021
SAE AMS 6304N-2021
SAE AMS 6407L-2021
SAE ARP 1785C-2021
SAE ARP 1835A-2021
SAE ARP 1987-2A-2021
SAE AS22520/18A-2021
SAE AS22759/56A-2021
SAE AS31481A-2021
SAE AS34561A-2021
SAE AS4108D-2021
SAE AS5382/5B-2021
SAE AS7928/1E-2021
SAE AS85049/74A-2021
SAE AS9018-2021
SAE AS95234A-2021
SAE J881-2021
UL 103 2021-09
UL 1887 2021-10
UL 2158A 2021-10
UL 430 2021-09
UL 62108 2021-09
UL 710B 2021-10
UL 746E 2021-09
UL 827 2021-09
UL 859 2021-07
UL 962A 2021-10
```


if need - write to popov_al@perm.ru

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 169-2021
API MPMS 4.6 2021
API RP 1184-2021
ASTM B 578-21
ASTM B 607-21
ASTM B 976-21
ASTM B 978/B 978M-21
ASTM C 1861-21
ASTM D 4326-21
ASTM D 5956-21
ASTM D 6044-21
ASTM D 6232-21
ASTM D 6349-21
ASTM D 6640-21
ASTM D 7451-21
ASTM D 7641-21
ASTM D 8215-21
ASTM D 8343/D 8343M-21
ASTM D 8400-21
ASTM D 8411-21
ASTM D 975-21
ASTM E 1891-21
ASTM E 2425-21
ASTM E 2941-21
ASTM E 3014-21
ASTM E 3235-21
ASTM E 877-21
ASTM F 3230-21
ASTM G 111-21
BS EN 415-3:2021
BS EN 508-1:2021
BS EN 508-3:2021
BS EN 877:2021
BS EN 4614:2021
BS EN 13138-1:2021
BS EN 13138-2:2021
BS EN 13138-3:2021
BS EN 15199-4:2021
BS EN 15421:2021
BS EN 16432-3:2021
BS EN 16981:2021
BS EN 17106-1:2021
BS EN 17106-2:2021
BS EN 17106-3-1:2021
BS EN 17106-3-2:2021
BS EN 17106-4:2021
BS EN 17255-3:2021
BS EN 17463:2021
BS EN 17517:2021
BS EN 50377-14-1:2021
BS EN IEC 60320-1:2021
BS EN IEC 60444-6:2021
BS EN IEC 60695-9-2:2021
BS EN IEC 60704-1:2021
BS EN IEC 60958-3:2021
BS EN IEC 61169-54:2021
BS EN IEC 61189-2-807:2021
BS EN IEC 61753-111-07:2021
BS EN IEC 61753-111-09:2021
BS EN IEC 62244:2021
BS EN IEC 62321-2:2021
BS EN IEC 63218:2021
BS EN IEC 63244-1:2021
BS EN IEC 80001-1:2021
BS IEC 62830-8:2021
CSA 3.8:21
CSA N290.7:21
CSA S413:21
CSA Z259.16:21
CSA Z5010:21
IEC 60092-503-2021
IEC 60891-2021
IEC 61788-22-2-2021
IEC 62830-8-2021
IEC 62976-2021
IEC 63159-1-2021
IEC 63159-2-2-2021
IEC TR 60286-3-4-2021
IEEE Std 2418.7-2021
IEEE Std 4003-2021
ISO 3716:2021
ISO 3934:2021
ISO 4307:2021
ISO 7788:2021
ISO 10535:2021
ISO 11228-1:2021
ISO 11680-2:2021
ISO 12609-1:2021
ISO 13457:2021
ISO 14400:2021
ISO 14881:2021
ISO 19085-14:2021
ISO 19259:2021
ISO 21795-1:2021
ISO 22749-1:2021
ISO 23247-2:2021
ISO 23327:2021
ISO 23629-7:2021
ISO 24045:2021
ISO 24165-1:2021
ISO 24366:2021
ISO 24673:2021
ISO/IEC 11770-3:2021
ISO/IEC 21472:2021
ISO/IEC 23091-2:2021
ISO/IEC 23360-2-2:2021
ISO/IEC 23360-3-3:2021
ISO/IEC 23360-5-2:2021
ISO/IEC 23360-6-3:2021
ISO/IEC 23510:2021
ISO/IEC 30118-11:2021
ISO/IEC 30118-14:2021
ISO/IEC 30118-17:2021
ISO/IEC 30118-3:2021
ISO/IEC 30118-6:2021
ISO/IEC 30118-9:2021
ISO/IEC TR 63306-2:2021
ISO/TR 23076:2021
ISO/TS 17420-9:2021
ISO/TS 21596:2021
PAS 115:2021
PD IEC PAS 62840-3:2021
PD IEC TR 62039:2021
PD IEC TR 62933-200:2021
SAE AIR 4023C-2021
SAE AMS 2642F-2021
SAE AMS 4366A-2021
SAE AMS 4507J-2021
SAE AMS 5569C-2021
SAE AMS 5887E-2021
SAE AMS 7010A-2021
SAE ARP 1987B-2021
SAE ARP 6812-2021
SAE AS22520/42A-2021
SAE AS22759/94A-2021
SAE AS34041B-2021
SAE AS34661B-2021
SAE AS39029/124A-2021
SAE AS5382/2B-2021
SAE AS81582/1A-2021
SAE AS81969/9A-2021
SAE AS85049/65B-2021
SAE AS85485/9B-2021
SAE GEIA-STD-0006C-2021
SAE J1273-2021
SAE J1492-2021
SAE J1513-2021
SAE J2316-2021
SAE J2604-2021
SAE J2690-2021
SAE J2926-2021
SAE J3117-2-2021
SAE J661-2021
SAE MA 4036A-2021
UL 13 2021-10
UL 132 2021-09
UL 1978 2021-10
UL 558 2021-10
UL 60335-2-89 2021-10
UL 60730-1 2021-10
UL 758 2021-10
UL 844 2021-10
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## hmartini

please send my email martini.henrique@gmail.com
standard ISO 2195
tks

----------


## WGCHOLYALB

Great stuff.

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
AAMI TIR101-2021
ACI PRC-223-21
ACI PRC-423.8-21
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 164.4-2021
ANSI/ASSP A10.47-2021
API MPMS 3.1B 2021
API RP 19D-2021
API St 20S-2021
AS 1141.3.1-2021
AS 2341.9-2021
ASTM A 990/A 990M-21
ASTM B 221-21
ASTM B 221M-21
ASTM B 483/B 483M-21
ASTM B 602-21
ASTM B 740-21
ASTM B 762-21
ASTM B 770-21
ASTM B 870-21
ASTM C 1068-21
ASTM C 1859-21
ASTM C 926-21
ASTM D 1218-21
ASTM D 4625-21
ASTM D 5845-21
ASTM D 7659-21
ASTM D 8418-21
ASTM E 1005-21
ASTM E 1823-21
ASTM E 1879-21
ASTM E 2121-21
ASTM E 2536-21
ASTM E 2751/E 2751M-21
ASTM E 2825-21
ASTM E 3261-21
ASTM E 3309-21
ASTM E 415-21
ASTM F 3117/F 3117M-21a
ASTM F 3463-21
ASTM G 46-21
BS EN 50527-2-3:2021
BS EN ISO 1973:2021
BS EN ISO 3691-6:2021
BS EN ISO 3834-5:2021
BS EN ISO 4307:2021
BS EN ISO 6450:2021
BS EN ISO 11807-2:2021
BS EN ISO 11916-3:2021
BS EN ISO 14065:2021
BS EN ISO 14922:2021
BS EN ISO 15614-12:2021
BS EN ISO 21058:2021
BS EN ISO 22042:2021
BS EN ISO 23826:2021
BS EN ISO 27789:2021
BS EN ISO 29461-1:2021
BS ISO 1014:2021
BS ISO 3031:2021
BS ISO 3716:2021
BS ISO 4000-2:2021
BS ISO 6469-3:2021
BS ISO 9286:2021
BS ISO 11738:2021
BS ISO 13457:2021
BS ISO 13775-1:2021
BS ISO 14400:2021
BS ISO 20616-1:2021
BS ISO 23247-1:2021
BS ISO 24449:2021
BS ISO 24669:2021
BS ISO 25518:2021
BS ISO 27127:2021
BS ISO/IEC 22237-1:2021
CSA C22.2 No. 24:21
CSA N285.8:21
CSA R7001:21
CSA W214:21
CSA Z94.4.1:21
IEC 60730-2-8-2021
IEC 61375-2-8-2021
IEC 61970-452-2021
IEC 62899-202-4-2021
IEC 63013-2021
IEC 63159-2-1-2021
IEC TR 60286-3-3-2021
IEC TR 60919-3-2021
IEEE Std 1138-2021
IEEE Std 2842-2021
ISO 3739-3:2021
ISO 4000-2:2021
ISO 4524-3:2021
ISO 8893:2021
ISO 10591:2021
ISO 11452-9:2021
ISO 11807-1:2021
ISO 12642-3:2021
ISO 13837:2021
ISO 14548:2021
ISO 15614-12:2021
ISO 19085-15:2021
ISO 20616-1:2021
ISO 22467:2021
ISO 22949-1:2021
ISO 23247-3:2021
ISO 23400:2021
ISO 23826:2021
ISO 24059:2021
ISO 24165-2:2021
ISO 24459:2021
ISO 27919-2:2021
ISO/IEC 18181-2:2021
ISO/IEC 23090-17:2021
ISO/IEC 23360-1-3:2021
ISO/IEC 23360-3-2:2021
ISO/IEC 23360-4-3:2021
ISO/IEC 23360-6-2:2021
ISO/IEC 23360-7-3:2021
ISO/IEC 30118-10:2021
ISO/IEC 30118-13:2021
ISO/IEC 30118-16:2021
ISO/IEC 30118-2:2021
ISO/IEC 30118-5:2021
ISO/IEC 30118-8:2021
ISO/IEC TR 24587:2021
ISO/PAS 5101:2021
ISO/TS 13396:2021
ISO/TS 19807-2:2021
ISO/TS 22107:2021
ISO/TS 23151:2021
ISO/TS 23565:2021
PD CEN/CLC/TR 17602-70-23:2021
PD CEN/CLC/TR 17602-80-01:2021
PD CEN/CLC/TR 17602-80-03:2021
PD CEN/CLC/TR 17603-20-02:2021
PD CEN ISO/TS 23406:2021
PD CEN TR 17696:2021
PD CLC IEC/TS 60034-30-2:2021
PD ISO/IEC TS 30105-6:2021
PD ISO/TR 18228-2:2021
PD ISO/TS 19807-2:2021
PD ISO/TS 22107:2021
PD ISO/TS 23105:2021
SAE AIR 7358-2021
SAE AMS 2630E-2021
SAE AMS 5585J-2021
SAE AMS 5587G-2021
SAE AMS 5787B-2021
SAE AMS 5897C-2021
SAE AMS 6455M-2021
SAE AMS 6476F-2021
SAE AMS 7020-2021
SAE ARP 4940A-2021
SAE ARP 8058A-2021
SAE AS22759/47B-2021
SAE AS22759/96A-2021
SAE AS34081A-2021
SAE AS39029/123A-2021
SAE AS5382/6B-2021
SAE AS81582/4A-2021
SAE AS85049/60D-2021
SAE AS85049/77C-2021
SAE AS9285C-2021
SAE AS9580-2021
SAE J1237-2021
SAE J1790-2021
SAE J1793-2021
SAE J2425-2021
SAE J2432-2021
SAE J2474-2021
SAE J2845-2021
SAE J516-2021
SAE MA 3446B-2021
SAE MAP 3440A-2021
UL 1517 2021-10
UL 1839 2021-10
UL 2748A 2021-10
UL 920002 2021-09
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 41.6-2021
ANSI/AWWA C516-21
ANSI/AWWA C671-21
ANSI Z80.36-2021
API RP 17X-2021
API Spec 6D-2021
API St 975-2021
ASTM B 381-21
ASTM B 695-21
ASTM B 733-21
ASTM C 191-21
ASTM C 266-21
ASTM C 451-21
ASTM C 807-21
ASTM D 2399-21
ASTM D 2872-21
ASTM D 5404/D 5404M-21
ASTM D 6084/D 6084M-21
ASTM D 6771-21
ASTM D 6878/D 6878M-21
ASTM D 7439-21
ASTM D 7904-21
ASTM D 8413-21
ASTM E 1079-21
ASTM E 1390-21
ASTM E 1571-21
ASTM E 2266-21
ASTM E 2509-21
ASTM E 2744-21
ASTM E 2958-21
ASTM E 3302-21
ASTM E 3314-21
ASTM F 2703-21
ASTM F 3046-21
ASTM F 3504-21
ASTM G 181-21
ASTM G 88-21
BS 31100:2021
BS EN 16602-70-16:2021
BS EN 17003:2021
BS EN 17371-2:2021
BS EN 50708-1-2:2021
BS EN 60898-2:2021
BS EN IEC 60086-5:2021
BS EN IEC 61753-101-03:2021
BS EN IEC 61753-131-03:2021
BS EN ISO 4524-3:2021
BS EN ISO 10591:2021
BS EN ISO 11114-2:2021
BS EN ISO 11855-2:2021
BS EN ISO 18496:2021
BS EN ISO 56005:2021
BS IEC 62106-10:2021
BS ISO 4803:2021
BS ISO 17420-5:2021
BS ISO 18947-1:2021
BS ISO 18947-2:2021
BS ISO 22195-4:2021
BS ISO 22195-5:2021
BS ISO 22402-1:2021
BS ISO 23769:2021
BS ISO 25539-4:2021
BS ISO 25551:2021
CISPR TR 16-4-5-2021
CSA B483.1:21
CSA Z259.17:21
IEC 60335-2-44-2021
IEC 60335-2-47-2021
IEC 60335-2-48-2021
IEC 60335-2-49-2021
IEC 60335-2-55-2021
IEC 60335-2-74-2021
IEC 60404-17-2021
IEC 60695-2-10-2021
IEC 60695-2-11-2021
IEC 60695-2-12-2021
IEC 60695-5-1-2021
IEC 61051-2-2021
IEC 62885-2-2021
IEC 63294-2021
IEEE Std 1402-2021
IEEE Std 7007-2021
ISO 2076:2021
ISO 5093:2021
ISO 6469-3:2021
ISO 11738:2021
ISO 12151-3:2021
ISO 12297-1:2021
ISO 16190:2021
ISO 18543:2021
ISO 19916-3:2021
ISO 20344:2021
ISO 21111-10:2021
ISO 21725-1:2021
ISO 21725-2:2021
ISO 22752:2021
ISO 23551-6:2021
ISO 23664:2021
ISO 24449:2021
ISO 24669:2021
ISO 25518:2021
ISO 27127:2021
ISO 37106:2021
ISO/IEC 15444-4:2021
ISO/IEC 15444-5:2021
ISO/IEC 19794-7:2021
ISO/IEC 22237-4:2021
ISO/IEC 23094-2:2021
ISO/IEC 28360-1:2021
ISO/IEC/IEEE 08802-1AS:2021
ISO/IEC TS 23360-1-6:2021
ISO/IEC TS 30105-6:2021
ISO/TR 23016-3:2021
PD CEN/CLC/TR 17603-11:2021
PD CEN ISO/TR 16178:2021
PD CEN ISO/TS 22703:2021
PD CEN/TR 17622:2021
PD CEN/TR 17695:2021
PD CLC IEC/TS 60034-32:2021
PD CLC/TR 50510:2021
PD IEC TR 62899-402-4:2021
PD IEC TS 63042-302:2021
PD ISO/IEC TS 20000-11:2021
PD ISO/TS 20791-2:2021
SAE AMS 6516C-2021
SAE ARP 7490-2021
SAE AS22520/17A-2021
SAE AS28778C-2021
SAE AS39029/11C-2021
SAE AS5258A-2021
SAE AS6170-2021
SAE AS7472B-2021
SAE AS81914/10B-2021
SAE AS83461/1C-2021
SAE AS933E-2021
SAE AS9700-2021
SAE J826-3-2021
UL 1275 2021-08
UL 2054 2021-11
UL 268 2021-11
UL 508 2021-07
UL 731 2021-11
UL 83A 2021-11
UL 8800 2021-11
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/ASABE S648-4.1-2021
ANSI/ASABE S648-5.1-2021
ANSI/AWWA C906-21
ANSI/AWWA G200-21
ANSI/IES LP-13-21
ANSI/IES TM-37-21
API RP 1161-2021
AS/NZS 3122-2021
AS/NZS 5033-2021
ASTM A 450/A 450M-21
ASTM A 484/A 484M-21
ASTM A 582/A 582M-21
ASTM A 709/A 709M-21
ASTM A 759-21
ASTM C 1354/C 1354M-21
ASTM C 1652/C 1652M-21
ASTM C 443-21
ASTM D 1822-21
ASTM D 3306-21
ASTM D 3634-21
ASTM D 4315-21
ASTM D 4572-21
ASTM D 4924-21
ASTM D 5710/D 5710M-21
ASTM D 6607-21
ASTM D 6895-21
ASTM D 7348-21
ASTM D 7963-21
ASTM D 8410-21
ASTM E 1001-21
ASTM E 1174-21
ASTM E 2148-21
ASTM E 2694-21
ASTM E 3052-21
ASTM F 1233-21
ASTM F 1878-21
ASTM F 2559/F 2559M-21
ASTM F 3038-21
ASTM G 114-21
BS 0-2021
BS 8561-2021
BS 11130-2021
BS EN 246-2021
BS EN 12873-4-2021
BS EN 13286-41-2021
BS EN 14854-2021
BS EN IEC 61954-2021
BS EN IEC 62325-451-7-2021
BS EN ISO 6370-1-2021
BS EN ISO 6370-2-2021
BS ISO 4579-2021
BS ISO 4580-2021
BS ISO 5093-2021
BS ISO 6587-2021
BS ISO 8000-110-2021
BS ISO 20480-3-2021
BS ISO 21191-2021
BS ISO 22195-6-2021
BS ISO 22496-2021
BS ISO 22752-2021
BS ISO 22949-1-2021
BS ISO 23033-2021
BS ISO 23129-2021
BS ISO 23446-2021
BS ISO 23664-2021
BS ISO/IEC 30134-6-2021
DIN 10342 2021-11
DIN 13169 2021-11
DIN 17200 1987-03
DIN 2342 2021-11
DIN 30699 2021-11
DIN 3588-2 2021-11
DIN 3689-1 2021-11
DIN 4003-88 2021-11
DIN 4108-10 2021-11
DIN 53377 2021-11
DIN 6367 2021-11
DIN 6855-1 2021-11
DIN 6885-1 2021-11
DIN 78005-1 2021-11
DIN 8578 2021-11
DIN 86128-1 2021-11
DIN 917 2021-11
DIN SPEC 91373-2 2021-11
IEC 60335-2-106-2021
IEC 60335-2-107-2021
IEC 60335-2-113-2021
IEC 60335-2-28-2021
IEC 60335-2-38-2021
IEC 60335-2-39-2021
IEC 60335-2-42-2021
IEC 60335-2-50-2021
IEC 60335-2-52-2021
IEC 60335-2-78-2021
IEC 60335-2-99-2021
IEC 60695-7-2-2021
IEC 61000-2-10-2021
IEC 62037-1-2021
IEC 62037-2-2021
IEC 62037-3-2021
IEC 62037-5-2021
IEC 63171-6-2021
IEC TR 63400-2021
IEEE Std 2089-2021
IEEE Std 2861-2021
IEEE Std 7005-2021
ISO 748-2021
ISO 1014-2021
ISO 4579-2021
ISO 4580-2021
ISO 4914-2021
ISO 5058-1-2021
ISO 7711-1-2021
ISO 8373-2021
ISO 8976-2021
ISO 9809-4-2021
ISO 10993-10-2021
ISO 12239-2021
ISO 16840-12-2021
ISO 19085-3-2021
ISO 20290-1-2021
ISO 21061-2021
ISO 21111-6-2021
ISO 22195-5-2021
ISO 22329-2021
ISO 22749-2-2021
ISO 22867-2021
ISO 23769-2021
ISO 23961-2-2021
ISO 24223-2021
ISO 25539-4-2021
ISO 56006-2021
ISO/ASTM TS 52930-2021
ISO/IEC 15909-3-2021
ISO/IEC TR 24027-2021
ISO/IEC TR 30176-2021
ISO/IEC TS 23532-2-2021
ISO/TR 10657-2021
ISO/TS 16775-2021
ISO/TS 23258-2021
PD CEN/CLC/TR 17602-80-04-2021
PD CEN/CLC/TR 17602-80-12-2021
PD CEN/TS 14237-2021
PD ISO/SAE/PAS 22736-2021
PD ISO/TR 4445-2021
PD ISO/TR 10657-2021
PD ISO/TR 24463-2021
PD ISO/TR 27877-2021
PD ISO/TS 17420-9-2021
PD ISO/TS 18950-2021
PD ISO/TS 22690-2021
PD ISO/TS 23151-2021
SAE AMS 7037-2021
SAE AS22759/55A-2021
SAE AS25226C-2021
SAE AS34511A-2021
SAE AS4716D-2021
SAE AS6060A-2021
SAE AS6203A-2021
SAE AS7482C-2021
SAE AS85049/10C-2021
SAE AS9286C-2021
SAE AS9561-2021
SAE J1423-2021
SAE J2795-2021
SAE MAP 3439A-2021
UL 1077 2021-11
UL 1389 2021-11
UL 1574 2021-08
UL 1581 2021-06
UL 2024 2021-11
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## haytham9d

Dear Gents,

Please share with me ISO 1402:2021 
my email: haytham85@gmail.com

Thanks in advance

----------


## daniel.torres

Hi
Could anyone share ISO 14644-3: 2019?
Thanks in advance

----------


## Youba

Hello,
Can anyone share the ISO 21500:2021?
Or can send it via email on abdelmottaleb.hamdi@gmail.com

Thanks in advance.

----------


## popov_al

> Dear Gents,
> 
> Please share with me ISO 1402:2021 
> my email: haytham85@gmail.com
> 
> Thanks in advance



read **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and free download

----------


## popov_al

Hello!



new standards (last week)




```
ACI CODE 122.1-21
ACI CODE 562-21
ANSI/ASABE/ASHRAE EP653-2021
ANSI/IES RP-45-21
ANSI/IES TM-38-21
AS 1141.23-2021
AS 1141.3.2-2021
ASME CSD-1-2021
ASTM A 479/A 479M-21
ASTM A 555/A 555M-21
ASTM A 66-21
ASTM A 751-21
ASTM A 815/A 815M-21
ASTM C 1553-21
ASTM C 1682-21
ASTM C 443M-21
ASTM D 3141/D 3141M-21
ASTM D 3527-21
ASTM D 4092-21
ASTM D 4571-21
ASTM D 4818-21
ASTM D 5312/D 5312M-21
ASTM D 6092-21
ASTM D 6825-21
ASTM D 6988-21
ASTM D 7380/D 7380M-21
ASTM D 8381/D 8381M-21
ASTM E 1132-21
ASTM E 1527-21
ASTM E 2550-21
ASTM E 2984/E 2984M-21
ASTM E 3196-21
ASTM F 1608-21
ASTM F 2131-21
ASTM F 3036-21
ASTM F 3057-21
ASTM/ISO 52930-21
BS 7666-0:2021
BS EN 1004-2:2021
BS EN 13286-1:2021
BS EN 13286-4:2021
BS EN 13286-47:2021
BS EN 13760:2021
BS EN 14459:2021
BS EN 14735:2021
BS EN 15216:2021
BS EN 15502-1:2021
BS EN 15784:2021
BS EN 15786:2021
BS EN 15789:2021
BS EN 15882-5:2021
BS EN 17479:2021
BS EN 17520:2021
BS EN 17545:2021
BS EN 17547:2021
BS EN 50689:2021
BS EN IEC 60695-2-12:2021
BS EN IEC 61788-22-2:2021
BS EN IEC 62321-3-3:2021
BS EN IEC 62868-1:2021
BS EN IEC 62868-2-3:2021
BS EN IEC 63287-1:2021
BS EN ISO 7711-1:2021
BS EN ISO 8041-2:2021
BS EN ISO 9680:2021
BS EN ISO 11592-2:2021
BS EN ISO 11807-1:2021
BS EN ISO 19085-14:2021
BS EN ISO 23999:2021
BS ISO 16840-12:2021
BS ISO 23840:2021
BS ISO/IEC 18328-2:2021
BS ISO/IEC 29140:2021
DIN 13157 2021-11
DIN 1587 2021-11
DIN 21908 2021-11
DIN 25201-4 2021-11
DIN 3588-1 2021-11
DIN 3588-3 2021-11
DIN 4000-88 2021-11
DIN 4084 2021-11
DIN 4844-2 2021-11
DIN 58912-1 2021-11
DIN 6809-9 2021-11
DIN 6861-1 2021-11
DIN 68856-9 2021-11
DIN 78005-2 2021-11
DIN 86127 2021-11
DIN 86128-2 2021-11
DIN SPEC 5452-5 2021-11
DIN TS 5031-100 2021-11
IEC 60335-2-37-2021
IEC TS 63163-2021
IEEE Std 1939.1-2021
ISO 5224:2021
ISO 5832-3:2021
ISO 6368:2021
ISO 6587:2021
ISO 8000-110:2021
ISO 8466-1:2021
ISO 9680:2021
ISO 10286:2021
ISO 12571:2021
ISO 15222:2021
ISO 18666:2021
ISO 18947-1:2021
ISO 19901-5:2021
ISO 20529-2:2021
ISO 21052:2021
ISO 21690:2021
ISO 22195-6:2021
ISO 22402-1:2021
ISO 23314-2:2021
ISO 23407:2021
ISO 23840:2021
ISO 23961-1:2021
ISO 24487-1:2021
ISO 25551:2021
ISO/IEC 15444-2:2021
ISO/IEC 18328-2:2021
ISO/IEC 29140:2021
ISO/IEC/IEEE 8802-3-2:2021
ISO/IEC TR 30174:2021
ISO/PAS 13473-6:2021
ISO/TR 22455:2021
ISO/TS 13399-4:2021
ISO/TS 18683:2021
ISO/TS 18950:2021
ISO/TS 22317:2021
ISO/TS 24289:2021
ISO/TS 24634:2021
PAS 234:2021
PD CEN/CLC/TR 17603-31-01:2021
PD ISO/TS 24289:2021
SAE AIR 4985A-2021
SAE AIR 5909A-2021
SAE AMS 2431/7C-2021
SAE AMS 4068G-2021
SAE AMS 4190L-2021
SAE AMS 4208D-2021
SAE AMS 4272A-2021
SAE AMS 4590D-2021
SAE AMS 4915N-2021
SAE AMS 4917K-2021
SAE AMS 4976L-2021
SAE AMS 6439F-2021
SAE ARP 694D-2021
SAE AS153K-2021
SAE AS21924F-2021
SAE AS25066A-2021
SAE AS29513C-2021
SAE AS39029/12C-2021
SAE AS5728B-2021
SAE AS6172-2021
SAE AS7489A-2021
SAE AS85049/75A-2021
SAE AS9294C-2021
SAE J1725-2021
SAE J2280-2021
SAE MA 4035A-2021
SAE MA 4070A-2021
UL 2127 2021-11
UL 60730-2-14 2021-11
UL 60730-2-6 2021-11
UL 797A 2021-11
```


if need - write to e-mailSee More: new standards

----------


## Basma Mohamed

Please can you Share ASTM C 1729 - 2021

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/AAMI CN27-2021
API RP 584-2021
AS 1554.2:2021
AS 1768:2021
ASAE D245.7-2021
ASME B89.4.10-2021
ASME RTP-1-2021
ASTM A 6/A 6M-21
ASTM B 240-21
ASTM B 540-21
ASTM B 649-21
ASTM C 1179-21
ASTM C 1462-21
ASTM C 1464-21
ASTM C 232/C 232M-21
ASTM D 1401-21
ASTM D 2235-21
ASTM D 2661-21
ASTM D 2799-21
ASTM D 3122-21
ASTM D 3606-21
ASTM D 4737-21
ASTM D 5776-21
ASTM D 6367-21
ASTM D 7307-21
ASTM D 7480-21
ASTM D 7671-21
ASTM D 7922-21
ASTM D 8126-21
ASTM D 8294-21
ASTM D 8340-21
ASTM D 8420-21
ASTM E 1218-21
ASTM E 1822-21
ASTM E 2598/E 2598M-21
ASTM E 2890-21
ASTM E 3273-21
ASTM E 802-21
ASTM F 1057-21
ASTM F 2621/F 2621M-21
ASTM F 3180/F 3180M-21
ASTM F 3269-21
ASTM F 3407-21
ASTM F 3525/F 3525M-21
ASTM F 3528-21
ASTM F 3540-21
ASTM G 195-21
BS EN 12732:2021
BS EN 16165:2021
BS EN IEC 60974-8:2021
BS EN IEC 61010-2-040:2021
BS EN IEC 63159-2-2:2021
BS EN ISO 2076:2021
BS EN ISO 4787:2021
BS EN ISO 5832-3:2021
BS EN ISO 6368:2021
BS EN ISO 10286:2021
BS EN ISO 12571:2021
BS EN ISO 15614-13:2021
BS EN ISO 16190:2021
BS EN ISO 19085-16:2021
BS EN ISO 20836:2021
BS IEC 63277:2021
BS ISO 6691:2021
BS ISO 8529-1:2021
BS ISO 10094-1:2021
BS ISO 10094-2:2021
BS ISO 11359-2:2021
BS ISO 12151-3:2021
BS ISO 13373-4:2021
BS ISO 21621:2021
BS ISO 23314-2:2021
BS ISO 24487-1:2021
BS ISO 42500:2021
BS ISO/IEC 21838-2:2021
BS ISO/IEC 27551:2021
IEC 60143-2-2021
IEC 60601-2-41-2021
IEC 60700-1-2021
IEC 60958-3-2021
IEC 61189-2-807-2021
IEC 61196-6-2021
IEC 61557-17-2021
IEC 61753-111-07-2021
IEC 62153-4-5-2021
IEC 62321-3-3-2021
IEC 62563-2-2021
IEC 62586-2-2021
IEC 62605-2021
IEC 62922-2021
IEC 63087-1-2021
IEC 63218-2021
IEC 63246-1-2021
IEC 63277-2021
IEC TR 63344-2021
IEC TS 61340-5-4-2021
IEEE Std 2030.10-2021
ISO 527-5:2021
ISO 4787:2021
ISO 5743:2021
ISO 6079:2021
ISO 6330:2021
ISO 6588-1:2021
ISO 6691:2021
ISO 6801:2021
ISO 8529-1:2021
ISO 9343:2021
ISO 10094-1:2021
ISO 10094-2:2021
ISO 13373-4:2021
ISO 15614-13:2021
ISO 16189:2021
ISO 19467-2:2021
ISO 20836:2021
ISO 21621:2021
ISO 22195-4:2021
ISO 22862:2021
ISO 23508:2021
ISO 23999:2021
ISO/ASTM 52900:2021
ISO/IEC 23001-16:2021
ISO/IEC 27013:2021
ISO/IEC TS 23532-1:2021
ISO/TR 11843-8:2021
ISO/TS 13399-2:2021
PD CEN/TS 17500:2021
PD IEC TR 63396:2021
PD IEC TS 60947-7-5:2021
PD IEC TS 63334:2021
PD ISO/IEC TS 23619:2021
PD ISO/TS 13396:2021
PD ISO/TS 18683:2021
PD ISO/TS 20388:2021
PD ISO/TS 24634:2021
SAE AMS 4096E-2021
SAE AMS 4975P-2021
SAE AMS 6487M-2021
SAE AMS-S-83318D-2021
SAE AS154J-2021
SAE AS22759/95A-2021
SAE AS25067B-2021
SAE AS34361A-2021
SAE AS39029/32C-2021
SAE AS6070/1B-2021
SAE AS6211-2021
SAE AS83248/2A-2021
SAE AS85049/76C-2021
SAE AS9695-2021
UL 1803 2021-12
UL 60335-2-68 2021-12
UL 62368-1 2021-10
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## ahmetkcavusoglu

Hello Popov, i need IEC 62387.

ahmetkemalcavusoglu@gmail.com

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 105-2021
ANSI/CAN/IAPMO Z1001-2021
API 1525A-2021
API MPMS 14.10 2021
AS 1428.5-2021
AS 2419.1-2021
AS 5013.4-2021
ASME B30.18-2021
ASME B30.5-2021
ASSE/IAPMO/IGC 370-2021a
ASTM A 1120/A 1120M-21
ASTM B 1019-21
ASTM B 476-21
ASTM B 596-21
ASTM B 69-21
ASTM C 1429-21
ASTM C 1691-21
ASTM C 1920-21
ASTM D 1598-21
ASTM D 2729-21
ASTM D 2983-21
ASTM D 3276-21
ASTM D 3354-21
ASTM D 4015-21
ASTM D 5162-21
ASTM D 5291-21
ASTM D 543-21
ASTM D 6162/D 6162M-21
ASTM D 6164/D 6164M-21
ASTM D 6248-21
ASTM D 7098-21
ASTM D 7301-21
ASTM D 7398-21
ASTM D 7667-21
ASTM D 7793-21
ASTM D 7940-21
ASTM D 8320-21
ASTM D 8414/D 8414M-21
ASTM D 976-21
ASTM E 1652-21
ASTM E 1945-21
ASTM E 272-21
ASTM E 3286-21
ASTM E 801-21
ASTM F 1166-21
ASTM F 2989-21
ASTM F 3174/F 3174M-21
ASTM F 3476-21
ASTM F 3526-21
ASTM F 3535-21
AWS A5.13/A5.13M-2021
AWS C6.2/C6.2M-2021
AWS D10.10/D10.10M-2021
AWS D8.10M-2021
AWS G2.4/G2.4M-2021
BS 7619:2021
BS EN 1949:2021
BS EN 10374:2021
BS EN 12158-1:2021
BS EN 12320:2021
BS EN 12697-48:2021
BS EN 12976-1:2021
BS EN 15491:2021
BS EN 15528:2021
BS EN 15787:2021
BS EN 15788:2021
BS EN 17435:2021
BS EN ISO 748:2021
BS EN ISO 9241-20:2021
BS IEC 61196-7:2021
BS IEC 63175:2021
BS ISO 12297-1:2021
BS ISO 15500-17:2021
BS ISO/IEC 29500-2:2021
CSA W210:21
DNV-ST-0076-2021
DNV-ST-0119-2021
IAPMO PS 117-2021
IEC 60444-6-2021
IEC 60688-2021
IEC 60958-1-2021
IEC 61169-54-2021
IEC 61196-6-1-2021
IEC 61196-7-2021
IEC 62047-40-2021
IEC 62106-10-2021
IEC 62321-2-2021
IEC 62321-9-2021
IEC 62629-1-2-2021
IEC 62906-5-1-2021
IEC 63041-1-2021
IEC 63174-2021
IEC 63186-2021
IEC 63244-1-2021
IEC TR 62899-402-4-2021
IEC TR 62933-2-200-2021
IEC TR 63396-2021
IEC TS 63102-2021
IEEE Std 2889-2021
IEEE Std N42.43-2021
ISO 4259-4:2021
ISO 4382-2:2021
ISO 5746:2021
ISO 6588-2:2021
ISO 8611-1:2021
ISO 8611-2:2021
ISO 9241-20:2021
ISO 10844:2021
ISO 11359-2:2021
ISO 11596:2021
ISO 15500-17:2021
ISO 20078-1:2021
ISO 20078-2:2021
ISO 20519:2021
ISO 20671-1:2021
ISO 21111-11:2021
ISO 21909-1:2021
ISO 22679:2021
ISO 23419:2021
ISO 24252:2021
ISO 24443:2021
ISO 24623-2:2021
ISO 27126:2021
ISO/IEC 21838-2:2021
ISO/IEC 27070:2021
ISO/IEC/IEEE 8802-1X:2021
ISO/IEC TR 24372:2021
ISO/IEC TS 23884:2021
ISO/TR 5602:2021
ISO/TS 9241-430:2021
ISO/TS 20388:2021
ISO/TS 22318:2021
ISO/TS 23302:2021
NSF/ANSI/CAN 60-2021
PD IEC TR 63344:2021
PD IEC TR 63400:2021
PD IEC TS 63217:2021
SAE AIR 1957A-2021
SAE AIR 38C-2021
SAE AIR 7988-2021
SAE AMS 2418K-2021
SAE AMS 3092B-2021
SAE AMS 4182J-2021
SAE AMS 5558J-2021
SAE AMS 5567G-2021
SAE AMS 5643W-2021
SAE AMS 5831E-2021
SAE AS155J-2021
SAE AS157J-2021
SAE AS25065B-2021
SAE AS3397B-2021
SAE AS5192F-2021
SAE AS6507-2021
SAE AS85049/78C-2021
SAE AS9292C-2021
SAE AS9560-2021
SAE AS9713-2021
SAE J1113-26-2021
SAE J1468-2021
SAE J1699-4-2021
SAE J294-2021
SAE J3061-2021
SAE J514/1-2021
SAE MA 2150/3A-2021
SAE MA 4189A-2021
UL 1812 2021-12
UL 1815 2021-12
UL 2166 2021-12
UL 343 2021-12
UL 4730 2021-12
UL 60079-28 2021-12
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## Shankarg76

Please share AWWA C501 to my email shankarg76@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## Mikepehli

ISO 20257-2 It will be appreciated if uploaded the spec Tks in advance NOTE urgently needed. In hand the ISO 20257-1

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
AMPP SP21443-2021
AMPP SP21513-2021
AMPP TR21448-2021
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 160-2021
API MPMS 5.6-2021
AS 2815.1:2021
AS 2815.2:2021
AS 2815.3:2021
AS 2815.4:2021
ASME B30.20-2021
ASTM A 370-21
ASTM A 844/A 844M-21
ASTM B 1020/B 1020M-21
ASTM B 463-21
ASTM B 477-21
ASTM B 621-21
ASTM B 908-21
ASTM C 1220-21
ASTM C 1592/C 1592M-21
ASTM C 1720-21
ASTM C 1885-21
ASTM C 242-21
ASTM D 1735-21
ASTM D 2013/D 2013M-21
ASTM D 2809-21
ASTM D 3273-21
ASTM D 3935-21
ASTM D 4606-21
ASTM D 4679-21
ASTM D 5667-21
ASTM D 6223/D 6223M-21
ASTM D 6676/D 6676M-21
ASTM D 7254-21
ASTM D 7775-21
ASTM D 8367-21
ASTM D 8421-21
ASTM D 869-21
ASTM E 1568-21
ASTM E 2141-21
ASTM E 2295-21
ASTM E 2296-21
ASTM E 2847-21
ASTM E 3325-21
ASTM F 1776-21
ASTM F 2514-21
ASTM F 2879-21
ASTM F 3384-21
ASTM F 3523-21
ASTM F 3527-21
ASTM G 24-21
AWS A5.20/A5.20M-2021
AWS D16.2M/D16.2-2021
AWS D8.1M-2021
BS EN 1529:2021
BS EN 1555-4:2021
BS EN 12418:2021
BS EN 14583:2021
BS EN 17616:2021
BS EN 17617:2021
BS EN IEC 62484:2021
BS EN IEC 63159-1:2021
BS EN IEC 63159-2-1:2021
BS EN ISO 527-5:2021
BS EN ISO 6330:2021
BS EN ISO 6801:2021
BS EN ISO 11680-1:2021
BS EN ISO 11680-2:2021
BS EN ISO 16189:2021
BS EN ISO 21061:2021
BS EN ISO 22553-13:2021
BS IEC 61935-2-22:2021
BS IEC 62899-202-4:2021
BS ISO 975:2021
BS ISO 4382-2:2021
BS ISO 5071-1:2021
BS ISO 5072:2021
BS ISO 5073:2021
BS ISO 5682-4:2021
BS ISO 7293:2021
BS ISO 8177:2021
BS ISO 8893:2021
BS ISO 10957:2021
BS ISO 11596:2021
BS ISO 17328:2021
BS ISO 18885-3:2021
BS ISO 20671-1:2021
BS ISO 22482:2021
BS ISO 23434-1:2021
CIE 244-2021
CSA W211:21
IAPMO IGC 372-2021
IEC 60335-2-13-2021
IEC 60335-2-36-2021
IEC 60335-2-59-2021
IEC 60335-2-64-2021
IEC 60598-2-22-2021
IEC 60749-39-2021
IEC 60794-1-219-2021
IEC 60800-2021
IEC 61223-3-7-2021
IEC 61347-2-7-2021
IEC 61935-2-21-2021
IEC 62037-6-2021
IEC 63175-2021
IEC 63182-4-2021
IEC 63182-5-2021
IEC TR 63367-2021
IEC TR 63388-2021
IEC TS 60947-7-5-2021
IEC TS 63217-2021
IEC TS 63334-2021
IEEE Std 1616-2021
IEEE Std 1936.1-2021
IEEE Std 2869-2021
IEEE Std 802.1ACct-2021
IOGP S-731-2021
IOGP S-731Q-2021
ISO 527-4:2021
ISO 975:2021
ISO 3501:2021
ISO 5071-1:2021
ISO 5072:2021
ISO 5073:2021
ISO 7213:2021
ISO 7876-5:2021
ISO 8130-4:2021
ISO 8177:2021
ISO 8996:2021
ISO 10675-1:2021
ISO 10675-2:2021
ISO 10957:2021
ISO 13820:2021
ISO 16925:2021
ISO 18338:2021
ISO 18913:2021
ISO 21384-2:2021
ISO 22482:2021
ISO 22550:2021
ISO 22568-4:2021
ISO 23040:2021
ISO 23376:2021
ISO 23434-1:2021
ISO 23434-2:2021
ISO 23693-1:2021
ISO 24032:2021
ISO/IEC 30193:2021
ISO/TR 20413:2021
IWA 38:2021
NACE SP0285-2021
NSF/ANSI 62-2021
NSF/ANSI/CAN 61-2021
PD CEN/TS 17688-1-2021
PD CEN/TS 17688-2-2021
PD CEN/TS 17688-3-2021
PD ISO/IEC TR 30176-2021
PD ISO/IEC TR 63306-2-2021
PD ISO/TS 23565-2021
SAE AIR 1662B-2021
SAE AIR 4170C-2021
SAE AMS 2451/5C-2021
SAE AMS 3316A-2021
SAE AMS 4943M-2021
SAE AMS 5559K-2021
SAE AMS 5573M-2021
SAE AMS 5646R-2021
SAE AMS 5839D-2021
SAE ARP 1350A-2021
SAE ARP 1917B-2021
SAE AS156J-2021
SAE AS158J-2021
SAE AS29512C-2021
SAE AS35051A-2021
SAE AS35769B-2021
SAE AS6072A-2021
SAE AS8438-2021
SAE AS85049/123D-2021
SAE AS9296C-2021
SAE AS9694-2021
SAE J1942-1-2021
SAE J2798-2021
SAE J3155-2021
UL 1097 2021-12
UL 2158 2021-07
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## umeshsakhareliya

Please share ASTM A216-21 and ASTM A351-21

----------


## ssivabm

Please share with me
ssivabm@gmail.com

----------


## zeft

I need BS ISO 22915-2:2018 please

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ACI SPEC-548.13-21
AMPP SP21487-2021
AMPP TM21449-2021
AS 4276.13:2021
ASME B30.7-2021
ASTM B 327-21
ASTM B 511/B 511M-21
ASTM B 899-21
ASTM C 1272-21
ASTM C 1715/C 1715M-21
ASTM C 1781/C 1781M-21
ASTM C 359-21
ASTM C 511-21
ASTM C 778-21
ASTM D 1883-21
ASTM D 2268-21
ASTM D 2700-21
ASTM D 3138-21
ASTM D 3700-21
ASTM D 4067-21
ASTM D 4294-21
ASTM D 5230-21
ASTM D 5604-21
ASTM D 6142-21
ASTM D 6163/D 6163M-21
ASTM D 6400-21
ASTM D 7032-21
ASTM D 7210-21
ASTM D 7321-21
ASTM D 7796-21
ASTM D 7989-21
ASTM D 8409-21
ASTM D 8419-21
ASTM D 8427-21
ASTM D 909-21
ASTM E 1190-21
ASTM E 2023-21
ASTM E 2395-21
ASTM E 2657-21
ASTM E 2792-21
ASTM E 3321-21
ASTM E 806-21
ASTM F 1377-21
ASTM F 22-21
ASTM F 2675/F 2675M-21
AWS A5.32M/A5.32-2021
AWS B2.1-1-018-2021
AWS B2.1-4-221-2021
AWS D16.5M/D16.5-2021
BS EN ISO 19085-2:2021
BS EN ISO 21857:2021
BS EN ISO 22403:2021
BS ISO 1352:2021
BS ISO 3934:2021
BS ISO 5058-1:2021
BS ISO 6344-2:2021
BS ISO 6344-3:2021
BS ISO 6689:2021
BS ISO 8373:2021
BS ISO 10844:2021
BS ISO 14229-2:2021
BS ISO 20078-1:2021
BS ISO 20078-3:2021
BS ISO 21909-2:2021
BS ISO 23376:2021
BS ISO 23569:2021
BS ISO 23637:2021
BS ISO 37106:2021
BS ISO/IEC/IEEE 29119-2:2021
CSA B127.3:21
CSA C22.2 No. 203.1:22
CSA C22.2 No. 203.2:22
CSA SPE 343:21
DIN 14024-1 2021-12
DIN 18104-2 2021-12
DIN 2769 2021-12
DIN 30722-2 2021-12
DIN 38402-13 2021-12
DIN 51503-1 2021-12
DIN 55437-2 2021-12
DIN 6864-1 2021-12
DIN SPEC 91461 2021-12
DIN TS 35220 2021-12
DIN TS 58194 2021-12
IAPMO PS 52-2021
IEC 60038-2021
IEC 60230-2021
IEC 60269-7-2021
IEC 60335-2-10-2021
IEC 60519-4-2021
IEC 60534-4-2021
IEC 61970-456-2021
IEC 62288-2021
IEC 62439-2-2021
IEC 62439-3-2021
IEC 62499-2021
IEC 63182-3-2021
IEC 81001-5-1-2021
IEC TR 61850-7-510-2021
IEC TR 61850-90-14-2021
IEC TR 63378-1-2021
IEC TS 63202-2-2021
IEC TS 63222-1-2021
IEEE Std 1770-2021
IEEE Std 2657-2021
IEEE Std 802.1BA-2021
ISO 2566-1:2021
ISO 2566-2:2021
ISO 7905-2:2021
ISO 8100-34:2021
ISO 12179:2021
ISO 12543-1:2021
ISO 12543-2:2021
ISO 12543-3:2021
ISO 12543-4:2021
ISO 12543-5:2021
ISO 12543-6:2021
ISO 17738-1:2021
ISO 20345:2021
ISO 20347:2021
ISO 21909-2:2021
ISO 21920-1:2021
ISO 21920-2:2021
ISO 21920-3:2021
ISO 23637:2021
ISO 24180:2021
ISO 25178-2:2021
ISO 52120-1:2021
ISO/IEC 15961-1:2021
ISO/IEC 19785-2:2021
ISO/IEC 21794-3:2021
ISO/IEC TS 17021-13:2021
ISO/TR 19222:2021
ISO/TR 52120-2:2021
ISO/TS 19014-5:2021
ISO/TS 22984:2021
NACE TR5A192-2021
PD IEC TR 63367:2021
PD ISO/PAS 5101:2021
PD ISO/PAS 13473-6:2021
PD ISO/TR 5602:2021
PD ISO/TR 20413:2021
PD ISO/TR 22455:2021
PD ISO/TS 17420-8:2021
PD ISO/TS 22317:2021
PD ISO/TS 22318:2021
SAE AIR 5661A-2021
SAE AMS 2428A-2021
SAE AMS 2438F-2021
SAE AMS 2454A-2021
SAE ARP 217D-2021
SAE ARP 5454C-2021
SAE AS1099D-2021
SAE AS21431D-2021
SAE AS34091A-2021
SAE AS5781C-2021
SAE AS6923-2021
SAE AS81582/5A-2021
SAE AS85049/126D-2021
SAE AS85049/48E-2021
SAE AS9703-2021
SAE AS9706-2021
SAE J1767-2021
SAE J2380-2021
SAE J2836-5-2021
SAE J3005-2021
SAE MA 1573B-2021
SAE MAP 1572A-2021
UL 1393 2021-12
UL 181 2021-12
UL 181A 2021-12
UL 181B 2021-12
UL 2108 2021-12
UL 2282 2021-12
UL 486F 2021-12
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## RikyFlip

Dear popov_al,



Can you please send link to EN 16907 ricardo.frs.pereira@live.com

Thnk U very muchSee More: new standards

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
AAMI TIR58-2021
AISC 313-21
ANSI/AISC 370-21
ANSI/AWWA C560-21
ANSI/AWWA C562-21
API TR 934-B-2022
ASTM A 1119-21
ASTM B 348/B 348M-21
ASTM B 914-21
ASTM B 945-21
ASTM C 1319-21
ASTM C 1716/C 1716M-21
ASTM C 241/C 241M-21
ASTM C 490/C 490M-21
ASTM C 90-21
ASTM D 1937-21
ASTM D 2699-21
ASTM D 3339-21
ASTM D 3910-21
ASTM D 5134-21
ASTM D 5441-21
ASTM D 5969-21
ASTM D 6301-21
ASTM D 6621-21
ASTM D 7223-21
ASTM D 7278-21
ASTM D 7542-21
ASTM D 7868-21
ASTM D 8403-21
ASTM D 8417-21
ASTM D 8429-21
ASTM E 1673-21
ASTM E 2144-21
ASTM E 276-21
ASTM E 3253-21
ASTM E 3311/E 3311M-21
ASTM E 691-21
ASTM F 1015-21
ASTM F 1980-21
ASTM F 2645-21
ASTM F 2646-21
ASTM F 2940-21
ASTM F 2941-21
ASTM F 31-21
ASTM F 3389/F 3389M-21
ASTM F 88/F 88M-21
AWS B2.1-4-217-2021
AWS B2.1-4-218-2021
AWS B2.1-4-219-2021
AWS D1.8/D1.8M-2021
BS EN 203-2-1:2021
BS EN 203-2-2:2021
BS EN 13757-1:2021
BS EN 14067-5:2021
BS EN 15805:2021
BS EN 17531:2021
BS EN 50171:2021
BS EN ISO 10535:2021
BS EN ISO 10675-1:2021
BS EN ISO 20344:2021
BS EN ISO 21922:2021
BS EN ISO 22568-4:2021
BS EN ISO 24223:2021
BS EN ISO 24443:2021
BS IEC 62906-5-1:2021
BS ISO 03055:2021
BS ISO 11452-9:2021
BS ISO 20529-2:2021
BS ISO 22679:2021
BS ISO 24252:2021
BS ISO/IEC 11770-3:2021
BS ISO/IEC 19794-7:2021
BS ISO/IEC 27013:2021
BS ISO/IEC 30118-10:2021
BS ISO/IEC/IEEE 29119-3:2021
DIN 1653 2021-12
DIN 18232-9 2021-12
DIN 30722-1 2021-12
DIN 30722-3 2021-12
DIN 4927 2021-12
DIN 55437-1 2021-12
DIN 55437-3 2021-12
DIN 70080 2021-12
DIN SPEC 91446 2021-12
DIN SPEC 92222 2021-12
DIN/TS 54464 2021-12
IEC 63203-406-1-2021
ISO 1352:2021
ISO 3055:2021
ISO 4382-1:2021
ISO 6344-2:2021
ISO 6344-3:2021
ISO 8178-2:2021
ISO 8996:2021
ISO 9712:2021
ISO 11400:2021
ISO 13322-2:2021
ISO 13585:2021
ISO 15639-2:2021
ISO 17328:2021
ISO 17779:2021
ISO 18115-2:2021
ISO 18626:2021
ISO 18885-3:2021
ISO 20078-3:2021
ISO 20346:2021
ISO 20776-2:2021
ISO 21013-1:2021
ISO 21620:2021
ISO 22044:2021
ISO 23569:2021
ISO 23765:2021
ISO 23872:2021
ISO 42500:2021
ISO/TS 9516-4:2021
ISO/TS 21719-3:2021
ISO/TS 23301:2021
PD CEN/CLC/TR 17603-10-02:2021
PD CEN/TS 17693-1:2021
PD CEN/TS 17693-2:2021
PD ISO/TS 23302:2021
SAE AS21429C-2021
SAE AS22520/35-2021
SAE AS34641A-2021
SAE AS5259/2A-2021
SAE AS7928/6C-2021
SAE AS83519D-2021
SAE AS85049/33C-2021
SAE AS9320C-2021
SAE AS9708-2021
SAE AS9718-2021
SAE J1545-2021
SAE J2534-1-2022
SAE J3168-2021
SAE J361-2021
SAE J913-2021
UL 1040 2022-01
UL 1715 2022-01
UL 401 2022-01
UL 60745-2-1 2022-01
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/ANS 3.14-2021
API RP 1188-2022
ASME B30.9-2021
ASME HST-4-2021
ASME RT-2-2021
ASME Y14.45-2021
ASTM B 1021-21
ASTM B 625-21
ASTM B 645-21
ASTM C 1921/C 1921M-21
ASTM C 642-21
ASTM C 744-21
ASTM D 2098-21
ASTM D 2210-21
ASTM D 2346-21
ASTM D 2896-21
ASTM D 2941-21
ASTM D 297-21
ASTM D 4291-21
ASTM D 4311/D 4311M-21
ASTM D 4383-21
ASTM D 5528/D 5528M-21
ASTM D 5651-21
ASTM D 5668-21
ASTM D 6160-21
ASTM D 7059-21
ASTM D 7501-21
ASTM D 7611/D 7611M-21
ASTM D 7650-21
ASTM D 8073-21
ASTM D 8379/D 8379M-21
ASTM D 8407-21
ASTM D 8412-21
ASTM D 8424-21
ASTM E 1142-22
ASTM E 2489-21
ASTM E 2994-21
ASTM E 3310/E 3310M-21
ASTM E 906/E 906M-21
ASTM E 915-21
ASTM E 96/E 96M-21
ASTM F 1743-21
ASTM F 2306/F 2306M-21
ASTM F 2327-21
ASTM F 2337-21
ASTM F 3077-21
ASTM F 3195-21
ASTM F 3520-21
ASTM F 3537-21
ASTM F 679-21
ASTM G 109-21
BS EN 303-5:2021
BS EN 746-3:2021
BS EN 13411-4:2021
BS EN 13433:2021
BS EN IEC 60601-2-41:2021
BS EN ISO 20675:2021
BS EN ISO 20768:2021
BS EN ISO 21322:2021
BS EN ISO 22475-1:2021
BS EN ISO 23322:2021
BS EN ISO 23590:2021
BS EN ISO/ASTM 52900:2021
BS IEC 61935-2-21:2021
BS ISO 5743:2021
BS ISO 5746:2021
BS ISO 14030-1:2021
BS ISO 14030-2:2021
BS ISO 14030-4:2021
BS ISO 22670:2021
BS ISO 28005-2:2021
BS ISO/IEC 23360-1-5:2021
BS ISO/IEC/IEEE 29119-4:2021
CISPR 25-2021
IEEE Std 2140.2-2021
IEEE Std 516-2021
ISO 4384-2:2022
ISO 12210:2021
ISO 14968:2022
ISO 20766-13:2022
ISO 20766-14:2022
ISO 20766-16:2022
ISO 20766-24:2022
ISO 20766-25:2022
ISO 21849:2022
ISO 22077-1:2022
ISO 22916:2022
ISO 23155:2022
ISO/IEC 15962:2022
ISO/IEC TS 38505-3:2021
ISO/TR 20527:2022
NSF/ANSI 358-1-2021
PD CEN/CLC/TR 17602-80-11:2021
PD CEN ISO/TS 16775:2021
PD CEN/TR 17739:2021
PD IEC TR 62001-5:2021
PD IEC TR 63378-1:2021
PD IEC TR 63388:2021
PD IEC TS 63222-1:2021
PD ISO/TR 10300-32:2021
PD ISO/TR 21916:2021
PD ISO/TS 22984:2021
PD ISO/TS 23650:2021
SAE AS22520/10-2021
SAE AS31011A-2021
SAE AS39029/94B-2021
SAE AS6453A-2021
SAE AS8057A-2021
SAE AS85049/120C-2021
SAE AS9003B-2021
SAE AS9704-2021
SAE AS9709-2021
SAE AS9717-2021
SAE J246-2022
UL 1425 2022-01
UL 162 2022-01
UL 2239 2022-01
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## andinumail

Anyone have "ASTM F3319-20".
thx

----------


## Lost815

ASME NQA-1:2019 can you share @popov_al ? 

the_lost815@hotmail.com

Thanks for helping.

----------


## Lapero

Dear popov_al,

Can you send me a link to the ISO 26262:2018 to crushor.smurf@gmail.com please?

Thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## Mfazeli

Hello
Dear popov_al
Please send me thease standards. Thank you so much.
ISO 50021:2019
ISO 50044:2019
ISO 50045:2019
ISO 50049:2020
My email: faazelimohammad@gmail.com

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 103-2022
ANSI/ESD S20.20-2021
ASHRAE Guideline 16-2022
ASTM A 327/A 327M-22
ASTM C 217/C 217M-21
ASTM D 1257-22
ASTM D 1831-21
ASTM D 1969-22
ASTM D 2622-21
ASTM D 3018/D 3018M-22
ASTM D 3034-21
ASTM D 3682-21
ASTM D 4495-21
ASTM D 4698-21
ASTM D 4860-21
ASTM D 5263-21
ASTM D 5334-22
ASTM D 5445-21
ASTM D 5483-21
ASTM D 6015-21
ASTM D 6169/D 6169M-21
ASTM D 6668-21
ASTM D 7826-21
ASTM D 8391-22
ASTM D 8422-21
ASTM D 8428-21
ASTM E 1282-21
ASTM E 1474-21
ASTM E 2102-21
ASTM E 2231-21
ASTM E 2280-21
ASTM E 2653-21
ASTM E 3045-21
ASTM E 3050-21
ASTM E 3070-22
ASTM E 3185-21
ASTM F 2023-21
ASTM F 2713-21
ASTM F 2880-21
ASTM F 2884-21
ASTM F 3275-22
ASTM F 3323-21
ASTM F 412-21
BS EN 203-2-4:2021
BS EN 613:2021
BS EN 1540:2021
BS EN 1744-4:2021
BS EN 4179:2021
BS EN 10264-2:2021
BS EN 12952-2:2021
BS EN 13434:2021
BS EN 13848-3:2021
BS EN 15553:2021
BS EN 15609:2021
BS EN 16517:2021
BS EN 17526:2021
BS EN ISO 7213:2021
BS EN ISO 10675-2:2021
BS EN ISO 20776-2:2021
BS EN ISO 22867:2021
BS EN ISO 80601-2-87:2021
BS ISO 690:2021
BS ISO 11992-3:2021
BS ISO 22672:2021
BS ISO/IEC 5962:2021
BS ISO/IEC 5965:2021
BS ISO/IEC 8825-3:2021
BS ISO/IEC 19075-7:2021
BS ISO/IEC 23360-1-4:2021
CSA N287.6:22
CSA Z1011.1:22
DIN 3859 2022-01
DIN 5194 2022-01
DIN 59370 2022-01
DIN 685-100 2022-01
DIN 6868-1 2022-01
DIN 6868-15 2022-01
DIN 6868-152 2022-01
DIN 6868-161 2022-01
DIN SPEC 91452 2022-01
FM 3135-2021
FM 7710-2021
IEC 60079-31-2022
IEC 60095-2-2021
IEC 60695-6-1-2021
IEC 60747-5-15-2022
IEC 61400-50-3-2022
IEC 61587-1-2022
IEC 62093-2022
IEC 62742-2021
IEC 63000-2022
IEC 63246-3-2022
IEC TS 61044-2021
IEEE Std 1017.1-2021
IEEE Std 1017.2-2021
IEEE Std 1017.3-2021
IEEE Std 2771-2021
ISO 13472-1:2022
ISO 19056-3:2022
ISO 21815-1:2022
ISO 23296:2022
ISO 23646:2022
ISO 24284:2022
ISO/IEC/IEEE 14764:2022
ISO/IEC/IEEE 26514:2022
ISO/TR 7262:2022
ISO/TS 24283-1:2022
ISO/TS 24283-2:2022
ISO/TS 24283-3:2022
NAS 9942-2021
PD CEN/CLC/TR 17603-10-12:2021
PD CEN/CLC/TR 17603-31-03:2021
PD CEN/CLC/TR 17603-31-04:2021
PD CEN/TS 15531-4:2021
SAE AMS 3102A-2022
SAE AMS 5584B-2022
SAE AMS 5643/H1100A-2022
SAE AMS 5643/H900-2022
SAE AMS 5643/H925-2022
SAE ARP 1231C-2022
SAE ARP 5789A-2022
SAE ARP 7449-2022
SAE AS22520/3D-2021
SAE AS22520/45A-2021
SAE AS23053/15-2022
SAE AS85049/140B-2021
SAE AS85049/141B-2021
SAE AS85049/34C-2021
SAE AS85049/80D-2021
SAE AS9104/1A-2022
SAE AS9230B-2021
SAE AS9707-2021
SAE J2534-2/1-2022
SAE J2534-2/2-2022
SAE J2534-2/3-2022
SAE J2534-2/4-2022
SAE J2534-2/5-2022
SAE J2534-2/6-2022
SAE J2534-2/7-2022
SAE J2534-5-2022
SAE J3228-2022
SAE J3267-2022
SAE MA 3448A-2022
UL 12402-9 2022-01
UL 2775 2022-01
UL 758 2022-01
UL 80079-36 2021-06
UL 80079-37 2021-06
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## Gambed22

Hello sir!

Can you share to my e-mail:    ariasbaroque@gmail.com

Have a Great Day!

Best Regards!!

Gambed

----------


## KHALIDA

Dear, i need urgently ASTM D1250-19e1 published in May-2019. Could you please share some link here or email me this standard on khalida.muddasser@gmail.com. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Abdul Afiq

I need use API584-2021. Could you please share some link here or email me this standard on abdafiq00@gmail.com. Thanks in advance.

----------


## diversion20

> Hello!  Happy New Year!
> 
> new standards (last week)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>    210 files 275 Mb
> ...



may i get a copy of 19650

----------


## popov_al

Hello!



new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 23-2022
ANSI/AWWA C800-21
AS 7450:2021
AS 7533:2021
AS/NZS 1747:2022
ASME PTB-4-2021
ASTM A 367-22
ASTM C 1918-21
ASTM D 1364-22
ASTM D 2086-22
ASTM D 2191-22
ASTM D 2194-22
ASTM D 2378-22
ASTM D 2693-22
ASTM D 3257-22
ASTM D 3735-22
ASTM D 4367-22
ASTM D 4992-22
ASTM D 5008-22
ASTM D 5121-22
ASTM D 5721-22
ASTM D 6144-22
ASTM D 6461/D 6461M-22
ASTM D 6584-21
ASTM D 7412-21
ASTM D 7414-21
ASTM D 7415-21
ASTM D 7418-21
ASTM D 7624-21
ASTM D 7844-21
ASTM D 8062-22
ASTM E 1611-21
ASTM E 2161-22
ASTM E 2871-21
ASTM E 3161-21
ASTM E 473-22
ASTM F 1671/F 1671M-22
ASTM F 2052-21
ASTM F 2146-22
ASTM F 2388-21
ASTM F 2482/F 2482M-21
ASTM F 3276-22
ASTM F 3336-22
ASTM F 404-21
ASTM F 562-22
ASTM G 29-21
AWS A5.10/A5.10M-2021
AWS A5.23/A5.23M-2021
BS 669-1:2022
BS 1139-6:2022
BS 8580-2:2022
BS EN IEC 62271-101:2021
BS EN ISO 2566-1:2021
BS EN ISO 19085-3:2021
BS EN ISO 21920-1:2022
BS EN ISO 21920-2:2022
BS ISO 4914:2021
BS ISO 14968:2022
BS ISO 23155:2021
BS ISO 23646:2022
CSA N293S1:21
DIN 18545 2022-01
DIN 5058 2022-01
DIN 54518 2022-01
DIN 6446 2022-01
DIN 6859-1 2022-01
DIN 6868-14 2022-01
DIN 6868-150 2022-01
DIN 6868-157 2022-01
DIN 6868-162 2022-01
IAPMO IGC 365-2022
IEC 60519-6-2022
IEC 62906-5-5-2022
IEEE Std 2411-2021
IEEE Std 802.15.9-2021
IEEE Std C57.12.00-2021
ISO 683-3:2022
ISO 4135:2022
ISO 4443:2022
ISO 4657:2022
ISO 4761:2022
ISO 9713:2022
ISO 10365:2022
ISO 10942:2022
ISO 11114-5:2022
ISO 13061-18:2022
ISO 13861:2022
ISO 13862:2022
ISO 15798:2022
ISO 16486-4:2022
ISO 16559:2022
ISO 16796:2022
ISO 17463:2022
ISO 20302:2022
ISO 22085-3:2022
ISO 22291:2022
ISO 23472-4:2022
ISO 23551-9:2022
ISO 23555-1:2022
ISO 23555-2:2022
ISO 24378:2022
ISO 31120-1:2022
ISO/IEC 38503:2022
ISO/IEC TR 04339:2022
ISO/IEC TS 20000-5:2022
ISO/TS 21357:2022
JEDEC JESD22-B109C-2021
JEDEC JESD22-B118A-2021
PD CEN/TS 1555-7:2021
PD IEC TR 61850-90-14:2021
SAE AIR 1147B-2022
SAE AIR 4548B-2022
SAE AMS 2434E-2022
SAE AMS 2451/1B-2022
SAE AMS 2451/8B-2022
SAE AMS 2681B-2022
SAE AMS 3692C-2022
SAE AMS 3695/2-2022
SAE AMS 3695/3-2022
SAE AMS 3846D-2022
SAE AMS 5560P-2022
SAE AMS 5643/H1075-2022
SAE ARP 6248-2022
SAE AS23053/13-2022
SAE AS23053/16-2022
SAE AS23053/6-2022
SAE AS25064B-2022
SAE AS39901C-2022
SAE AS6118C-2022
SAE AS6159B-2022
SAE AS6458B-2022
SAE AS9527C-2022
SAE AS9720-2022
SAE J1248-2022
SAE J2534-2/10-2022
SAE J2534-2/11-2022
SAE J2534-2/13-2022
SAE J2534-2/15-2022
SAE J2534-2/16-2022
SAE J2534-2/17-2022
SAE J2534-2/18-2022
SAE J2534-2/8-2022
SAE J2534-2/9-2022
UL 12402-5 2022-01
UL 1397 2022-01
UL 506 2022-01
UL 5085-3 2022-01
UL 746E 2022-01
UL 746F 2022-01
UL 796F 2022-01
```


if need - write to e-mailSee More: new standards

----------


## sueyman.zafer.gunes

Hello
If you have ISO 21542:2021, can you share it please?

zafer.gunes1974@gmail.com

----------


## santoxi

Dear All,
How can I download the codes?
Can you please help me?

Thank in advance.
Regards

----------


## Victor_Silva

Hello,

Can you please send to me the following EN:

EN 10216-5: 2021
EN 10217-7: 2021
EN 10222-2: 2017 + A1:2021
EN 10222-4: 2017 + A1:2021
EN 17278: 2021

Email: victorhfdasilva@outlook.com

Many tanks!
With my BR

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 41.3-2022
ANSI/AWWA D100-21
API St 676-2022
AS 5013.10:2022
AS 5377:2022
AS/NZS 2658:2022
ASTM B 276-21
ASTM B 611-21
ASTM C 1613-22
ASTM D 1492-21
ASTM D 235-22
ASTM D 2783-21
ASTM D 4172-21
ASTM D 4289-21
ASTM D 495-22
ASTM D 6200-21
ASTM D 6710-21
ASTM D 7846-21
ASTM D 8046-21
ASTM E 1589-21
ASTM E 2032-21
ASTM E 3291-21
ASTM E 561-21
ASTM F 1575/F 1575M-21
ASTM F 2907-21
ASTM F 3125/F 3125M-21
ASTM F 3183-21
ASTM F 3359/F 3359M-21
ASTM F 3403-21
ASTM F 3404-21
ASTM F 3497-21
AWS A5.18/A5.18M-2021
BS 40101:2022
BS EN 30-1-1:2021
BS EN 1463-1:2021
BS EN 2854-002:2021
BS EN 12873-2:2021
BS EN 12952-10:2021
BS EN 12952-5:2021
BS EN 12952-6:2021
BS EN 13126-14:2022
BS EN 14894:2021
BS EN 14972-3:2021
BS EN 16119:2021
BS EN 16166:2021
BS EN 17527:2021
BS EN 17550:2021
BS EN IEC 61914:2021
BS EN ISO 527-4:2021
BS EN ISO 2566-2:2021
BS EN ISO 3382-3:2022
BS EN ISO 3501:2022
BS EN ISO 21920-3:2022
BS EN ISO 25178-2:2022
BS ISO 11400:2021
BS ISO 18115-2:2021
BS ISO 20766-13:2022
BS ISO 20766-14:2022
BS ISO 20766-16:2022
BS ISO 20766-24:2022
BS ISO 20766-25:2022
BS ISO 21815-1:2022
BS ISO 23703:2022
BS ISO/IEC 23360-3-2:2021
BS ISO/IEC 23360-4-2:2021
BS ISO/IEC 30118-1:2021
IEC 60034-18-32-2022
IEC 60034-33-2022
IEC 60512-99-002-2022
IEC 60598-2-20-2022
IEC 60704-2-18-2022
IEC 60751-2022
IEC 60793-2-10-2022
IEC 61196-1-100-2022
IEC 61300-3-33-2022
IEC 62150-6-2022
IEC 62788-5-1-2022
IEC 62862-3-1-2022
IEC 62906-5-7-2022
IEC 62977-3-7-2022
IEC 63246-2-2022
ISO 1888:2022
ISO 8253-3:2022
ISO 8985:2022
ISO 9528:2022
ISO 9938:2022
ISO 10087:2022
ISO 11295:2022
ISO 11661:2022
ISO 11806-2:2022
ISO 15901-2:2022
ISO 18319-2:2022
ISO 19472-2:2022
ISO 21490:2022
ISO 23703:2022
ISO 24169:2022
ISO 24613-5:2022
ISO/IEC/IEEE 29119-1:2022
ISO/IEC TR 49794:2022
ISO/TR 27923:2022
ISO/TS 24498:2022
PD CEN ISO/TS 21719-3:2021
PD CEN/TS 17660-1:2021
PD IEC TS 63202-2:2021
PD ISO/IEC TS 38505-3:2021
PD ISO/TS 23301:2021
SAE AIR 5386A-2022
SAE AMS 2451/14-2022
SAE AMS 2451/7B-2022
SAE AMS 2487B-2022
SAE AMS 3686A-2022
SAE AMS 3695/1-2022
SAE AMS 3695-2022
SAE AMS 3695/4-2022
SAE AMS 5532J-2022
SAE AMS 5643/H1025B-2022
SAE AMS 5643/H1150A-2022
SAE ARP 5256A-2022
SAE AS23053/14-2022
SAE AS31081B-2022
SAE AS33698A-2022
SAE AS6158A-2022
SAE AS6193A-2022
SAE AS81659/33B-2022
SAE AS81659/37B-2022
SAE AS81659/43B-2022
SAE AS81659/67B-2022
SAE AS81659B-2022
SAE J1527-2022
SAE J1670-2022
SAE J2593-2022
SAE J3040-2022
SAE J3064-2022
SAE J3234/1-2022
UL 1238 2022-01
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

> Hello,
> 
> Can you please send to me the following EN:
> 
> EN 10216-5: 2021
> EN 10217-7: 2021
> EN 10222-2: 2017 + A1:2021
> EN 10222-4: 2017 + A1:2021
> 
> ...



read **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and free download

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
API Spec 15PX-2022
API St 594-2022
AS 5013.3:2022
AS 7601.1:2021
ASME B16.21-2021
ASSE Std 1012-2021
ASTM A 574-21
ASTM C 919-22
ASTM D 1153-22
ASTM D 1617-22
ASTM D 2042-22
ASTM D 2087-22
ASTM D 2193-22
ASTM D 268-22
ASTM D 2804-22
ASTM D 2878-21
ASTM D 3545-22
ASTM D 3564-22
ASTM D 4056-21
ASTM D 4615-22
ASTM D 5374-22
ASTM D 8123-22
ASTM E 1590-22
ASTM E 3264-21
ASTM E 3329-21
ASTM E 542-22
ASTM F 1216-21
ASTM F 1356-22
ASTM F 1973-21
ASTM F 2487-21
ASTM F 2897-21
ASTM F 3034-21
ASTM F 3529-21
ASTM F 3544-21
ASTM F 521-22
ASTM G 113-22
BS EN 203-1:2021
BS EN 1034-4:2021
BS EN 1439:2021
BS EN 14373:2021
BS EN IEC 60404-17:2021
BS EN IEC 60695-7-2:2021
BS EN IEC 61223-3-7:2021
BS EN IEC 61970-452:2021
BS EN IEC 63041-1:2021
BS EN ISO 8611-1:2022
BS EN ISO 8611-2:2022
BS EN ISO 9713:2022
BS ISO 16796:2022
BS ISO 24378:2022
BS ISO 27126:2021
BS ISO/IEC 30118-7:2021
BS ISO/IEC/IEEE 32430:2021
DIN 10063 2022-02
DIN 10479-1 2022-02
DIN 13164 2022-02
DIN 14644 2022-02
DIN 18213 2022-02
DIN 18257 2022-02
DIN 20000-7 2022-02
DIN 20120 2022-02
DIN 20123 2022-02
DIN 20128 2022-02
DIN 28401 2022-02
DIN 32605 2022-02
DIN 4817-1 2022-02
DIN 4817-2 2022-02
DIN 51730 2022-02
DIN 55508-3 2022-02
DIN 66140 2022-02
DIN 68800-2 2022-02
DIN 7863-3 2022-02
DIN 82056 2022-02
IEC 60400-2022
IEC 60728-115-2022
IEC 61094-2-2022
IEC 61169-1-5-2022
IEC 61189-2-501-2022
IEC 61196-1-200-2022
IEC 62282-3-201-2022
IEC/IEEE 80005-1-2022
IEC TS 63349-2-2022
IEEE Std 1407-2021
IEEE Std C37.234-2021
IEEE Std C57.12.90-2021
ISO 1658:2022
ISO 4784:2022
ISO 9177-3:2022
ISO 11617:2022
ISO 17639:2022
ISO 19574:2022
ISO 22402-2:2022
ISO 23196:2022
ISO 24562:2022
ISO 24667:2022
ISO 25552:2022
ISO/ASTM TR 52916:2022
ISO/IEC TS 17021-14:2022
ISO/PAS 24565:2022
ISO/TR 4553:2022
ISO/TS 23535:2022
PAS 8877:2022
PD ISO/IEC TR 30174:2021
SAE AMS 2471K-2022
SAE AMS 4209D-2022
SAE AMS 4574F-2022
SAE AMS 5132M-2022
SAE AMS 5387F-2022
SAE AMS 5575R-2022
SAE AMS 5645T-2022
SAE AMS 5926-2022
SAE AMS 6481E-2022
SAE AMS 6532J-2022
SAE AS23053/18-2022
SAE AS23053/7-2022
SAE AS39029/101C-2022
SAE AS39029E-2022
SAE AS5196E-2022
SAE AS6192A-2022
SAE AS81659/35B-2022
SAE AS81659/39B-2022
SAE AS81659/66B-2022
SAE AS81659/68B-2022
UL 1412 2022-02
UL 1416 2022-02
UL 1699 2022-02
UL 1776 2022-02
UL 2182 2022-02
UL 497B 2022-02
UL 497C 2022-02
UL 61010-2-020 2022-02
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## Techman123

please share ISO 15156 2020
THANKS IN ADVANCE

----------


## waltz-r@ezeflow.com

Is anyone can upload ASME 2021
Thank you

----------


## popov_al

> Is anyone can upload ASME 2021
> Thank you



read **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and free download

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
API Bull 16H-2022
API MPMS 17.1 2022
AS 27701:2022
AS/NZS 4708:2021
ASME B16.3-2021
ASME B16.42-2021
ASTM C 1354/C 1354M-22
ASTM C 712-22
ASTM D 3382-22
ASTM D 4141/D 4141M-22
ASTM D 5326-22
ASTM D 7033-22
ASTM D 8256-22
ASTM D 8257/D 8257M-22
ASTM D 8436-22
ASTM E 2597/E 2597M-22
ASTM E 3118/E 3118M-22
ASTM E 3211-22
ASTM E 3327/E 3327M-21
ASTM E 3334-22
ASTM E 947-22
ASTM F 1359/F 1359M-22
ASTM F 2598-22
ASTM F 2905/F 2905M-22
ASTM F 3012-22
ASTM F 3050-22
ASTM F 3179/F 3179M-22
ASTM F 3543-22
ASTM F 3545-22
ASTM F 3550-22
ASTM F 852/F 852M-22
BS EN 280-1:2022
BS EN 15967:2022
BS EN 15984:2022
BS EN 17478:2021
BS EN 50090-6-2:2021
BS EN 50411-2-4:2021
BS EN IEC 60695-2-11:2021
BS EN IEC 60891:2021
BS EN IEC 61375-2-8:2021
BS EN IEC 61557-1:2021
BS EN IEC 61557-4:2021
BS EN IEC 61557-6:2021
BS EN IEC 63121:2021
BS EN IEC 81001-5-1:2022
BS EN ISO 12543-4:2021
BS EN ISO 12543-5:2021
BS IEC 61196-1-100:2022
BS ISO 1888:2022
BS ISO 4384-2:2022
BS ISO 6079:2021
BS ISO 9343:2021
BS ISO 15639-2:2021
BS ISO 17779:2021
BS ISO 18626:2021
BS ISO 19916-3:2021
BS ISO 23196:2022
BS ISO 31120-1:2022
BS ISO/IEC 17760-103:2021
BS ISO/IEC 38503:2022
BS ISO/IEC/IEEE 08802-3-2:2021
DIN 10744 2022-02
DIN 14682 2022-02
DIN 20000-3 2022-02
DIN 20121 2022-02
DIN 28177 2022-02
DIN 3599 2022-02
DIN 50919 2022-02
DIN 60022-3 2022-02
DIN 7863-1 2022-02
DIN 8541-3 2022-02
DIN SPEC 15800 2022-02
DIN SPEC 18212 2022-02
DIN SPEC 91449 2022-02
DIN SPEC 91462 2022-02
DIN SPEC 96017 2022-02
DIN TR 55692-3 2022-02
DIN TS 67506 2022-02
IEC 60794-1-404-2022
IEC 61935-2-2022
IEC 62442-1-2022
IEC 62442-2-2022
IEC 62442-3-2022
IEC 62872-2-2022
IEC 63373-2022
IEC TR 61850-10-3-2022
IEC TS 62607-6-11-2022
IEC TS 62607-6-9-2022
IEEE Std 149-2021
IEEE Std 1901b-2021
IEEE Std 2030.1.1-2021
IEEE Std 802.1CBcv-2021
ISO 9220:2022
ISO 11339:2022
ISO 14246:2022
ISO 16889:2022
ISO 23956:2022
ISO/IEC 27002:2022
PD CLC/TS 50600-5-1:2021
PD ISO/TR 07262:2022
PD ISO/TS 19014-5:2021
PD ISO/TS 21357:2022
SAE 1008-2022
SAE AIR 4830A-2022
SAE AIR 5487B-2022
SAE AMS 2490-2022
SAE AMS 4356A-2022
SAE AMS 4676F-2022
SAE AMS 4677C-2022
SAE AMS 5400D-2022
SAE AMS 5841G-2022
SAE AMS 5846D-2022
SAE AMS 5928-2022
SAE ARP 1676A-2022
SAE ARP 6199B-2022
SAE ARP 6404-2022
SAE AS3309C-2022
SAE AS39029/31D-2022
SAE AS8037D-2022
SAE AS81659/29B-2022
SAE AS81659/63B-2022
SAE AS81659/70B-2022
SAE AS9528C-2022
SAE AS9569-2022
SAE AS9805B-2022
SAE AS9928C-2022
SAE J1356-2022
SAE J2797-2022
SAE J3187-2022
SAE J4002-2022
UL 1254 2022-02
UL 217 2022-02
UL 62841-2-14 2022-02
UL 8800 2022-02
UL 962 2022-02
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## amirouche1968

please send me the standards : 
 - BS60080:2020 
 - ISA TR 84.00.07 - 2018

at remini2010@gmail.com

----------


## bieleng

Dear popov_al ,

Could you please share ISO 12135 (2021)?
Email: gc1516943@gmail.com



Many thanks in advanceSee More: new standards

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ACI PRC-207.1-21
ACI SPEC-548.9-21
ANSI/ANS 55.1-2021
API RP 15SA-2022
API St 614-2022
AS 3582.4:2022
ASME B16.4-2021
ASTM C 1093-22
ASTM C 1601-22
ASTM D 1941-21
ASTM D 3454-21
ASTM D 3689/D 3689M-22
ASTM D 3966/D 3966M-22
ASTM D 4169-22
ASTM D 5073-21
ASTM D 5242-21
ASTM D 5258-21
ASTM D 5388-21
ASTM D 5390-21
ASTM D 5411-21
ASTM D 5413-21
ASTM D 6386-22
ASTM D 7282-21
ASTM D 7727-21
ASTM D 7938-21
ASTM D 8345-21
ASTM E 1316-22
ASTM E 1562-22
ASTM E 2020-22
ASTM E 2793-22
ASTM E 3044/E 3044M-22
ASTM E 3296-22
ASTM E 3301-22
ASTM F 1925-22
ASTM F 3200-22
ASTM F 3455/F 3455M-22
ASTM F 560-22
BS 5606:2022
BS 7592:2022
BS 8442:2022
BS EN 280-2:2022
BS EN IEC 60695-5-1:2021
BS EN ISO 12543-1:2021
BS EN ISO 12543-2:2021
BS EN ISO 12543-3:2021
BS EN ISO 12543-6:2021
BS ISO 1704:2022
BS ISO 4443:2022
BS ISO 4784:2022
BS ISO 7905-2:2021
BS ISO 12856-1:2022
BS ISO 12856-3:2022
BS ISO 13322-2:2021
BS ISO 13472-1:2022
BS ISO 13862:2022
BS ISO 18913:2021
BS ISO 19056-3:2022
BS ISO 21490:2022
BS ISO 23257:2022
BS ISO 23326:2022
BS ISO 23555-2:2022
BS ISO 23872:2021
BS ISO 24284:2022
BS ISO 24613-5:2022
BS ISO 24649:2022
BS ISO 25550:2022
BS ISO/IEC 30118-12:2021
BS ISO/IEC 30118-13:2021
BS ISO/IEC 30118-14:2021
BS ISO/IEC 30118-15:2021
BS ISO/IEC 30118-16:2021
BS ISO/IEC 30118-17:2021
BS ISO/IEC 30118-18:2021
BS ISO/IEC 30118-9:2021
BS ISO/IEC 30165:2021
IEC 60034-1-2022
IEC 60730-2-14-2021
IEEE Std 1541-2021
IEEE Std 400.5-2021
ISO 3382-3:2022
ISO 6460-1:2022
ISO 6798-3:2022
ISO 7203-4:2022
ISO 10270:2022
ISO 10716:2022
ISO 13844:2022
ISO 15527:2022
ISO 16457:2022
ISO 17194:2022
ISO 21503:2022
ISO 22058:2022
ISO 22480-1:2022
ISO 22480-2:2022
ISO 22741-1:2022
ISO 23257:2022
ISO 25550:2022
ISO 28927-13:2022
ISO/IEC 20009-3:2022
ISO/IEC 23094-4:2022
ISO/IEC 24745:2022
ISO/IEC 30162:2022
ISO/TR 10687:2022
ISO/TR 11462-4:2022
ISO/TS 21985:2022
JEDEC JESD22-A120C-2022
PD ISO/TS 23535:2022
PD ISO/TS 24498:2022
SAE AIR 6052A-2022
SAE AMS 1775C-2022
SAE AMS 2436E-2022
SAE AMS 4787H-2022
SAE AMS 6514K-2022
SAE AMS 6525F-2022
SAE AS5178D-2022
SAE AS81659/31B-2022
SAE AS81659/62B-2022
SAE AS81659/64B-2022
SAE AS81659/65B-2022
SAE AS81659/72B-2022
SAE AS81659/9B-2022
SAE AS8942A-2022
SAE AS9529C-2022
SAE AS9584C-2022
SAE J1390-2022
SAE J1637-2022
SAE J1965-2022
SAE J3078/3-2022
SAE J3121-2022
SAE J3268-2022
UL 1069 2022-02
UL 1278 2022-02
UL 1484 2022-02
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ACI SPEC-548.16-21
ANSI/AAMI ST91:2021
AS 1141.18:2022
AS 1735.1.2:2021
AS 4707:2021
AS 4758.2:2022
AS 4811:2022
AS/NZS 3580.9.11:2022
AS/NZS 3580.9.13:2022
ASTM A 217/A 217M-22
ASTM A 788/A 788M-22
ASTM B 243-22
ASTM C 1292-22
ASTM C 140/C 140M-22
ASTM C 1469-22
ASTM C 1871-22
ASTM C 199-22
ASTM C 311/C 311M-22
ASTM D 3345-22
ASTM D 3863-22
ASTM D 7957/D 7957M-22
ASTM D 8434-21
ASTM D 8441/D 8441M-22
ASTM E 1876-21
ASTM E 2006-22
ASTM E 2948-22
ASTM E 3020-22
ASTM E 3141/E 3141M-22
ASTM F 2302-22
ASTM F 3490-21
ASTM F 3532-22
ASTM F 3536-22
ASTM F 876-22
ISO/ASTM 52900-21
BS EN 2713-012:2022
BS EN 3830:2022
BS EN 13126-4:2022
BS EN 13523-25:2022
BS EN 13523-9:2022
BS EN IEC 60974-10:2021
BS EN IEC 61051-2:2021
BS EN IEC 62037-1:2021
BS EN IEC 62037-2:2021
BS EN IEC 62037-5:2021
BS EN IEC 62135-2:2021
BS EN IEC 63182-3:2022
BS EN ISO 4135:2022
BS EN ISO 11114-5:2022
BS EN ISO 24032:2021
BS ISO 3518:2022
BS ISO 8178-2:2021
BS ISO 9809-4:2021
BS ISO 9938:2022
BS ISO 13061-18:2022
BS ISO 15901-2:2022
BS ISO 16653-2:2021
BS ISO 22085-3:2022
BS ISO 22329:2021
BS ISO 23434-2:2021
BS ISO 23472-4:2022
BS ISO 23551-6:2021
BS ISO 24045:2021
BS ISO 24059:2021
BS ISO 24061:2021
BS ISO 24562:2022
BS ISO 25552:2022
BS ISO/IEC 19785-2:2021
BS ISO/IEC 20009-3:2022
BS ISO/IEC 22237-4:2021
BS ISO/IEC 30118-11:2021
DNV-ST-0111-2021
IEC 61169-67-2022
IEC 61280-4-1-2021
IEC 61316-2021
IEC 61400-13-2021
IEC 61753-111-09-2021
IEC 62228-7-2022
IEC 62788-7-3-2022
IEEE Std 1857.9-2021
IEEE Std 7001-2021
IEEE Std C37.120-2021
ISO 230-4:2022
ISO 1704:2022
ISO 3518:2022
ISO 3915:2022
ISO 5009:2022
ISO 5258:2022
ISO 11593:2022
ISO 11806-1:2022
ISO 12856-1:2022
ISO 12856-3:2022
ISO 14520-17:2022
ISO 18665:2022
ISO 18909:2022
ISO 21395-2:2022
ISO 22074-8:2022
ISO 22555:2022
ISO 22769:2022
ISO 23326:2022
ISO 23472-5:2022
ISO 23553-1:2022
ISO 24162:2022
ISO 24649:2022
ISO 26021-1:2022
ISO 31073:2022
ISO/IEC 23009-8:2022
ISO/IEC 23751:2022
ISO/TR 3152:2022
ISO/TS 19468:2022
PD ISO/TR 10687:2022
SAE AMS 3197N-2022
SAE AMS 5513L-2022
SAE AMS 6526J-2022
SAE ARP 7042-2022
SAE ARP 8463-2022
SAE AS27647F-2022
SAE AS3404B-2022
SAE AS3413C-2022
SAE AS3414C-2022
SAE AS4541A-2022
SAE AS5391A-2022
SAE AS6194A-2022
SAE AS7455C-2022
SAE AS85421/4E-2022
SAE AS9587C-2022
SAE J20-2022
SAE J3131-2022
SAE TA-STD-0017A-2022
SAE USCAR-26-2022
SAE USCAR-27-2022
UL 1678 2022-03
UL 1973 2022-02
UL 790 2022-02
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
AS 3580.9.8:2022
AS 4758.1:2022
AS 4758.3:2022
AS/NZS 3580.9.12:2022
AS/NZS 3580.9.16:2022
ASME B16.18-2021
ASME B16.50-2021
ASTM A 494/A 494M-22
ASTM A 626/A 626M-22
ASTM B 527-22
ASTM C 1289-22
ASTM C 1636-22
ASTM C 1832-22
ASTM C 719-22
ASTM C 859-22
ASTM D 120-22
ASTM D 245-22
ASTM D 2976-22
ASTM D 3171-22
ASTM D 3886-22
ASTM D 6671/D 6671M-22
ASTM D 8368-22
ASTM E 1879-22
ASTM E 213-22
ASTM E 2486/E 2486M-22
ASTM E 2675-22
ASTM F 1148-22
ASTM F 2623-22
ASTM F 3061/F 3061M-22
ASTM F 3123-22
ASTM F 3163-22
ASTM F 3534/F 3534M-22
BS EN 12372:2022
BS EN 12697-15:2022
BS EN 12697-49:2022
BS EN 12697-7:2022
BS EN 13725:2022
BS EN 15457:2022
BS EN 15458:2022
BS EN 17472:2022
BS EN IEC 60749-39:2022
BS EN IEC 61133:2021
BS EN IEC 61557-12:2022
BS EN IEC 62037-6:2022
BS EN IEC 62563-2:2021
BS EN IEC 63246-2:2022
BS EN ISO 683-3:2022
BS EN ISO 8985:2022
BS EN ISO 17639:2022
BS EN ISO 19901-5:2021
BS IEC 62862-3-1:2022
BS ISO 4382-1:2021
BS ISO 4657:2022
BS ISO 5224:2022
BS ISO 6460-1:2022
BS ISO 6798-3:2022
BS ISO 20302:2022
BS ISO 21620:2021
BS ISO 21849:2022
BS ISO 22402-2:2022
BS ISO 22741-1:2022
BS ISO 22769:2022
BS ISO 23296:2022
BS ISO 23472-5:2022
BS ISO 23555-1:2022
BS ISO 23765:2021
BS ISO 24623-2:2021
BS ISO 31073:2022
BS ISO/IEC 23751:2022
BS ISO/IEC 30118-2:2021
BS ISO/IEC/IEEE 26514:2022
DIN 10503 2022-03
DIN 10543 2022-03
DIN 14502-3 2022-03
DIN 2460 2022-03
DIN 5033-10 2022-03
DIN 51005 2022-03
DIN 6888 2022-03
DIN 8150 2022-03
DIN 8191 2022-03
DIN 820-2 2022-03
DIN/TS 2305-3 2022-03
IEC 60050-417-2022
IEC 60749-28-2022
IEC 61000-4-20-2022
IEC 61754-4-2022
IEC 61754-6-2022
IEC 61784-3-3-2021
IEC 61935-2-22-2021
IEC 62660-3-2022
IEC 63295-2022
IEC SRD 63219-2022
IEEE Std 1857.10-2021
IEEE Std 2302-2021
IEEE Std C57.164-2021
ISO 772:2022
ISO 871:2022
ISO 4254-17:2022
ISO 6183:2022
ISO 6627:2022
ISO 6721-12:2022
ISO 8103-9:2022
ISO 11093-4:2022
ISO 15013:2022
ISO 17840-1:2022
ISO 22578:2022
ISO 24020:2022
ISO/IEC 14496-12:2022
ISO/IEC 21558-1:2022
ISO/IEC 21558-3:2022
ISO/IEC 21559-1:2022
ISO/IEC 21559-3:2022
ISO/TS 5667-25:2022
PD 6691:2022
PD CEN/TR 12471:2022
PD CEN/TS 17731:2022
PD CLC/TS 50238-3:2022
PD ISO CEN/TR 9241-393:2022
SAE AMS 2431/6D-2022
SAE AMS 5647M-2022
SAE AMS 5701F-2022
SAE AMS 6431R-2022
SAE AMS 7270M-2022
SAE AS9698D-2022
SAE USCAR-34-2022
UL 10A 2022-03
UL 1682 2022-03
UL 2054 2022-03
UL 228 2022-03
UL 608 2022-03
UL 94 2022-03
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
API Spec 7HU2-2022
API St 667-2022
AS 2896:2021
AS 3015:2022
AS 4563:2022
AS 7460:2021
AS 7522:2021
ASME B18.2.2-2022
ASME STP-PT-094-2022
ASTM A 624/A 624M-22
ASTM A 789/A 789M-22
ASTM A 790/A 790M-22
ASTM C 1242-22
ASTM C 208-22
ASTM C 423-22
ASTM C 552-22
ASTM C 76-22
ASTM C 76M-22
ASTM D 5830-22
ASTM D 6719-22
ASTM D 7469-22
ASTM E 1776-22
ASTM E 3318-22
ASTM E 385-22
ASTM E 488/E 488M-22
ASTM E 769-22
ASTM F 1031-22
ASTM F 1820-22
ASTM F 2510/F 2510M-22
ASTM F 2961-22
ASTM F 3210M-22
ASTM F 3539-22
BS EN 933-9:2022
BS EN 1097-6:2022
BS EN ISO 3915:2022
BS EN ISO 10209:2022
BS EN ISO 11339:2022
BS EN ISO 23553-1:2022
BS ISO 871:2022
BS ISO 6627:2022
BS ISO 7176-14:2022
BS ISO 8103-9:2022
BS ISO 11606:2022
BS ISO 16573-2:2022
BS ISO 17593:2022
BS ISO 20672:2022
BS ISO 21013-1:2022
BS ISO 21384-2:2022
BS ISO 22555:2022
BS ISO 37166:2022
BS ISO/IEC 24745:2022
BS ISO/IEC 30162:2022
BS ISO/IEC/IEEE 8802-1X:2021
BS ISO/IEC/IEEE 14764:2022
BS ISO/IEC/IEEE 29119-1:2022
DIN 10508 2022-03
DIN 10546 2022-03
DIN 14610 2022-03
DIN 30666 2022-03
DIN 509 2022-03
DIN 65314 2022-03
DIN 7984 2022-03
DIN 81835 2022-03
DIN 8198 2022-03
DIN SPEC 91397 2022-03
DIN TS 44808-1 2022-03
DNV-ST-0377-2022
IEC 60645-6-2022
IEC 61689-2022
IEC 62153-4-15-2021
IEC 62530-2021 (IEEE Std 1800)
IEC 62841-2-1-2021
IEC 63138-3-2022
IEC TR 63283-1-2022
IEC TR 63283-2-2022
IEC TR 63283-3-2022
IEEE Std 421.1-2021
IEEE Std C37.66-2021
ISO 489:2022
ISO 638-2:2022
ISO 3030:2022
ISO 3146:2022
ISO 7176-14:2022
ISO 8536-15:2022
ISO 10209:2022
ISO 10423:2022
ISO 13050:2022
ISO 14229-3:2022
ISO 15179:2022
ISO 15211:2022
ISO 16844-1:2022
ISO 17439:2022
ISO 20126:2022
ISO 20673:2022
ISO 21368:2022
ISO 23717:2022
ISO 23766:2022
ISO 37166:2022
ISO/IEC 15946-5:2022
ISO/IEC 21823-4:2022
ISO/IEEE 11073-40101:2022
ISO/TS 5255-1:2022
ISO/TS 17117-2:2022
ISO/TS 21486:2022
NSF/ANSI 42-2021
PD CEN/TS 17732:2022
SAE AMS 2419E-2022
SAE ARP 583K-2022
SAE AS22759/80D-2022
SAE AS22759/81D-2022
SAE AS22759/83E-2022
SAE AS22759/85E-2022
SAE AS22759/87E-2022
SAE AS22759/89E-2022
SAE AS22759/91D-2022
SAE AS22759/93B-2022
SAE AS22759/95B-2022
SAE AS6512B-2022
SAE AS7478F-2022
SAE J100-2022
SAE MA 3447A-2022
SAE MA 3449A-2022
SAE USCAR-1-2022
SAE USCAR-20-2022
SAE USCAR-3-2022
UL 1004-6 2022-03
UL 1090 2022-03
UL 201 2022-03
UL 2442 2022-03
UL 263 2022-03
UL 305 2022-03
UL 719 2022-03
UL 962A 2022-03
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## ekasma

Dear popov_al ,

Could you please share ASTM E709 - 2021 Edition?
Email: prasetya_siregar@yahoo.co.id


Many thanks in advance

----------


## saubao

Dear Popov_al,

Please share download link to me?
Email: stevennguyen1705@gmail.com

Many thanks in advance.

----------


## Humanitylost

Could You please send me iso 8683 

Email:J89kidd@gmail.com 

Thanks

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/AWWA C561-21
API RP 13K-2022
API TR 21TR2-2022
AS 2805.6.9:2022
AS 4198:2022
AS 5327:2022
AS 7639:2022
ASTM B 294-22
ASTM B 922-22
ASTM C 1323-22
ASTM C 1624-22
ASTM C 1894-22
ASTM C 592-22
ASTM D 1430-22
ASTM D 2275-22
ASTM D 2843-22
ASTM D 3768-22
ASTM D 4591-22
ASTM D 6437-22
ASTM D 6540-22
ASTM D 6774-22
ASTM D 7253-22
ASTM D 8262-22
ASTM D 8370-22
ASTM E 1794-22
ASTM E 2002-22
ASTM F 1149-22
ASTM F 1256-22
ASTM F 1257-22
ASTM F 1285-22
ASTM F 1949-22
ASTM F 2670-22
BS 8102:2022
BS EN 13624:2021
BS EN 15936:2022
BS EN IEC 60034-18-32:2022
BS EN IEC 63246-3:2022
BS EN ISO 8536-15:2022
BS EN ISO 9712:2022
BS EN ISO 20126:2022
BS EN ISO 52120-1:2022
BS ISO 230-4:2022
BS ISO 3749:2022
BS ISO 6588-1:2021
BS ISO 8100-34:2021
BS ISO 14505-4:2021
BS ISO 15211:2022
BS ISO 16844-1:2022
BS ISO 16844-4:2022
BS ISO 21395-2:2022
BS ISO 23721:2022
BS ISO 24169:2022
BS ISO/IEC 30118-6:2021
DNV-ST-0342-2022
IEC 61675-1-2022
IEC 63044-1-2021
IEC 63044-3-2021
IEC 63085-2021
IEC TR 62000-2021
IEC TR 62001-1-2021
IEC TR 62001-4-2021
IEC TR 62977-5-2-2021
IEEE Std 1580-2021
IEEE Std 2941-2021
IEEE Std 802.1CBdb-2021
IEEE Std C57.18.10-2021
ISO 2080:2022
ISO 3749:2022
ISO 7507-2:2022
ISO 8562:2022
ISO 10304-4:2022
ISO 11606:2022
ISO 13972:2022
ISO 14708-4:2022
ISO 15208:2022
ISO 15924:2022
ISO 16573-2:2022
ISO 16844-4:2022
ISO 17109:2022
ISO 17593:2022
ISO 18473-4:2022
ISO 20672:2022
ISO 22553-10:2022
ISO 23721:2022
ISO 26303:2022
ISO/IEC 14165-432:2022
ISO/IEC 18047-3:2022
ISO/IEC TR 3445:2022
ISO/IEEE 11073-40102:2022
ISO/TS 12835:2022
ISO/TS 19130-3:2022
ISO/TS 23635:2022
MSS SP-151-2021
PAS 7050:2022
PAS 7100:2022
PD CEN/TR 17603-32-08:2022
PD CEN/TS 16157-10:2022
PD CEN/TS 17728:2022
PD CEN/TS 17729:2022
PD CEN/TS 17730:2022
PD ISO/IEC TR 24372:2021
PD ISO/TS 05667-25:2022
SAE AIR 5670A-2022
SAE AMS 5901D-2022
SAE AMS 7006-2022
SAE ARP 4102/1A-2022
SAE ARP 4102/6A-2022
SAE ARP 7212-2022
SAE AS22759/82D-2022
SAE AS22759/84E-2022
SAE AS22759/86E-2022
SAE AS22759/88E-2022
SAE AS22759/90D-2022
SAE AS22759/92D-2022
SAE AS22759/94B-2022
SAE AS22759/96B-2022
SAE AS6513B-2022
SAE AS9588C-2022
SAE J2810-2022
SAE J3161-1-2022
SAE USCAR-14-2022
SAE USCAR-29-2022
UL 1004-10 2022-03
UL 1088 2022-03
UL 13 2022-03
UL 199 2022-02
UL 2515 2022-03
UL 60320-1 2022-03
UL 60320-3 2022-03
UL 746A 2022-03
UL 920401 2022-03
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
API RP 2009-2022
API St 617-2022
AS 10002:2022
AS 2201.2:2022
AS 5350.1:2022
AS 5350.2:2022
AS/NZS 18527.1:2022
AS/NZS 18527.2:2022
AS/NZS 18527.3:2022
AS/NZS 8008:2022
ASTM A 403/A 403M-22
ASTM A 623-22
ASTM A 623M-22
ASTM A 941-22
ASTM C 1199-22
ASTM C 1775-22
ASTM C 1837-22
ASTM C 78/C 78M-22
ASTM D 3159-22
ASTM D 3380-22
ASTM D 3675-22
ASTM D 6866-22
ASTM D 731-22
ASTM D 7783-21
ASTM E 3024/E 3024M-22a
ASTM E 3299/E 3299M-22
ASTM E 3342/E 3342M-22
ASTM F 2648/F 2648M-22
ASTM F 3210-22e1
ASTM F 3378/F 3378M-22
ASTM TR3-2022
BS 341-1:2022
BS 1377-2:2022
BS 6396:2022
BS 8484:2022
BS 8536:2022
BS 8628:2022
BS 8870:2022
BS 42021:2022
BS AU 242b:2022
BS EN 13126-1:2022
BS EN 14322:2021
BS EN 14323:2021
BS EN 15942:2021
BS EN 50131-2-3:2021
BS EN IEC 61970-456:2022
BS EN IEC 62439-2:2022
BS EN ISO 8253-3:2022
BS EN ISO 10365:2022
BS EN ISO 11295:2022
BS EN ISO 19574:2022
BS EN ISO 19901-10:2022
BS IEC 62977-3-7:2022
BS ISO 11228-1:2021
BS ISO 16684-3:2021
BS ISO 21052:2021
BS ISO 23400:2021
BS ISO 23693-1:2021
BS ISO 56006:2021
IEC 60794-3-2022
IEC 61169-1-6-2022
IEC 61169-17-2022
IEC 61169-21-2022
IEC 61169-68-2022
IEC 61753-091-02-2022
IEC 61850-5-2022
IEC 61968-100-2022
IEC 62325-451-8-2022
IEC 62641-2022
IEC 62714-5-2022
IEC 63248-2022
IEC PAS 63421-2022
IEC TR 62977-1-31-2022
IEC TR 63259-2022
IEC TR 63362-1-2022
IEC TS 62876-3-1-2022
IEC TS 63109-2022
IEEE Std 1722.1-2021
IEEE Std 2847-2021
IEEE Std 3801-2022
ISO 230-10:2022
ISO 2078:2022
ISO 3520:2022
ISO 4781:2022
ISO 5832-6:2022
ISO 8115-3:2022
ISO 9211-4:2022
ISO 10079-1:2022
ISO 10079-2:2022
ISO 10079-3:2022
ISO 10545-18:2022
ISO 11257:2022
ISO 11681-1:2022
ISO 11681-2:2022
ISO 14222:2022
ISO 17506:2022
ISO 18752:2022
ISO 20397-1:2022
ISO 21504:2022
ISO 22834:2022
ISO 23213:2022
ISO 23575:2022
ISO 26367-3:2022
ISO 52032-1:2022
ISO/IEC 19540-2:2022
PD CEN/TR 17603-60-10:2022
PD CEN/TR 17603-60:2022
PD CEN/TS 19103-2021
SAE AIR 6411-2022
SAE AIR 6418-2022
SAE AMS 2451/4E-2022
SAE AMS 3742-2022
SAE AMS 4479A-2022
SAE AMS 7031-2022
SAE ARP 1804B-2022
SAE ARP 5916A-2022
SAE AS3144B-2022
SAE AS5756/2B-2022
SAE AS6416-2022
SAE AS7220A-2022
SAE J1701M-2022
UL 1653 2022-03
UL 2250 2022-03
UL 231 2022-03
UL 496 2022-03
UL 60034-2-1 2022-03
UL 796 2022-03
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## Alice liu

Please can you Share ASTM E801 - 2021

----------


## maksimrs

Hello!
Can you share *DIN 17744* standard? 
Thanks in advance!

----------


## amar.k.singh

Dear Popov_al, can u please share 14917:2021 on Singh.amar303@gmail.com

See More: new standards

----------


## Bookloving

Hello.
I need API RP 10b.
My mail address is binhgamer7791@gmail.com.
Thanks.

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ASTM B 1013-22
ASTM B 367-22
ASTM B 834-22
ASTM C 1167-22
ASTM C 1492-22
ASTM C 1569-22
ASTM C 1570-22
ASTM C 1710-22
ASTM C 1902-22
ASTM D 2434-22
ASTM D 2654-22
ASTM D 5568-22
ASTM D 6415/D 6415M-22
ASTM D 6709-22
ASTM D 6731-22
ASTM D 6761-22
ASTM D 7038-22
ASTM D 7255-22
ASTM D 7422-22
ASTM E 1264-22
ASTM E 1474-22
ASTM E 2963-22
ASTM E 3059-22
ASTM E 3071-22
ASTM E 3297-21
ASTM E 3324-22
ASTM E 580/E 580M-22
ASTM E 96/E 96M-22
ASTM F 1114-22
ASTM F 1150-22
ASTM F 3227/F 3227M-22
ASTM F 3239-22
ASTM F 3254-22
ASTM F 392/F 392M-21
ISO/ASTM 52925-22
BS EN 474-7:2022
BS EN 3475-705:2022
BS EN 4846:2022
BS EN 13126-13:2022
BS EN 13523-26:2022
BS EN 15602:2022
BS EN 17467:2022
BS EN 17468-2:2022
BS EN IEC 60519-4:2021
BS EN IEC 60695-2-10:2021
BS EN ISO 10390:2022
BS EN ISO 14246:2022
BS EN ISO 19818-1:2021
BS EN ISO 28927-13:2022
BS ISO 9528:2022
BS ISO 11593:2022
BS ISO 13861:2022
BS ISO 15222:2021
BS ISO 17109:2022
BS ISO 17194:2022
BS ISO 23135:2022
BS ISO 24376:2022
BS ISO/IEC 20000-5:2022
CGA V-1-2021
DNV-RP-C104-2022
IEC 61300-1-2022
IEC TS 60871-2-2022
IEEE Std 1484.11.1-2022
IEEE Std 802.1ABcu-2021
IEEE Std 820-2021
IEEE Std C37.235-2021
ISO 799-3:2022
ISO 2782-1:2022
ISO 3459:2022
ISO 4373:2022
ISO 4531:2022
ISO 4765:2022
ISO 4968:2022
ISO 5345:2022
ISO 5402-1:2022
ISO 7141:2022
ISO 9016:2022
ISO 9488:2022
ISO 10326-2:2022
ISO 17842-3:2022
ISO 20710-1:2022
ISO 22057:2022
ISO 22893:2022
ISO 23319:2022
ISO 23730:2022
ISO 23965:2022
ISO 24040:2022
ISO 24195:2022
ISO 24360:2022
ISO 29463-5:2022
ISO/IEC 2382-37:2022
ISO/IEC 7816-11:2022
ISO/IEC 18181-1:2022
ISO/IEC 19944-2:2022
ISO/IEC 23093-1:2022
ISO/IEC 30171-1:2022
ISO/PAS 5112:2022
ISO/TR 9241-311:2022
ISO/TR 14055-2:2022
ISO/TS 22933:2022
PD CEN/CLC GUIDE 39:2022
PD CLC GUIDE 1:2022
PD IEC TS 61340-5-4-2021
PD ISO IEC TR 49794:2022
PD ISO/TR 3152:2022
PD ISO/TR 19222-2021
PD ISO/TS 19130-3:2022
SAE AMS 3381C-2022
SAE AMS 3898/1B-2022
SAE AMS 3898/4B-2022
SAE AMS 3898/7A-2022
SAE AMS 3898B-2022
SAE AMS 4916M-2022
SAE AMS 5085K-2022
SAE AMS 5894E-2022
SAE AMS 6435H-2022
SAE AMS 7017-2022
SAE ARP 5284B-2022
SAE ARP 5911A-2022
SAE AS3231B-2022
SAE AS9501D-2022
UL 1241 2022-04
UL 1730 2022-04
UL 2225 2022-04
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## lazaroadrian

API MPMS19.2 4a ed      :Concern:    me urge porfa    _lazaroadrian@yahoo.com.mx_

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
AAMI TIR104:2022
ANSI/AAMI HIT1000-1:2022
ACI PRC-215-21
API TR 522-2022
AS 1141.66:2022
ASTM A 116-22
ASTM A 475-22
ASTM B 1011/B 1011M-22
ASTM B 163-22
ASTM B 423-22
ASTM B 684/B 684M-22
ASTM B 725-22
ASTM C 1063-22
ASTM D 1683/D 1683M-22
ASTM D 4054-22
ASTM D 5704-22
ASTM D 5966-22
ASTM D 7153-22
ASTM D 7216-22
ASTM D 8-22
ASTM D 8114-22
ASTM E 1545-22
ASTM E 2016-22
ASTM E 2591-22
ASTM E 2809-22
ASTM E 2857-22
ASTM E 29-22
ASTM E 3089-22
ASTM E 3090/E 3090M-22
ASTM E 3323-21
ASTM F 1202-22
ASTM F 1506-22
ASTM F 2952-22
ASTM F 3106-22
ASTM F 3215-22
BS EN 12975:2022
BS EN 50131-2-2:2021
BS EN IEC 61557-2:2021
BS EN ISO 2080:2022
BS EN ISO 3459:2022
BS EN ISO 8130-4:2021
BS EN ISO 10087:2022
BS EN ISO 16559:2022
BS EN ISO 16925:2022
BS EN ISO 20345:2022
BS ISO 230-10:2022
BS ISO 9211-4:2022
BS ISO 11257:2022
BS ISO 17506:2022
BS ISO 22550:2021
BS ISO 24020:2022
BS ISO/IEC 07816-11:2022
BS ISO/IEC 30134-8:2022
BS ISO/IEC 30134-9:2022
DIN 16598 2022-04
DIN 25409-3 2022-04
DIN 25409-5 2022-04
DIN 33450 2022-04
DIN 34802 2022-04
DIN 4943 2022-04
DIN 55980 2022-04
DIN 6335 2022-04
DIN 7815-1 2022-04
DIN 8197 2022-04
DIN/TS 18187 2022-04
DIN/TS 5343 2022-04
IEEE Std 1780-2022
IEEE Std 2846-2022
IEEE Std 577-2022
IEEE Std 7002-2022
IEEE Std 802.1ABdh-2021
ISO 7176-19:2022
ISO 7967-6:2022
ISO 10645:2022
ISO 11358-1:2022
ISO 11608-1:2022
ISO 11608-2:2022
ISO 11608-3:2022
ISO 11608-4:2022
ISO 11608-5:2022
ISO 11608-6:2022
ISO 12855:2022
ISO 13503-3:2022
ISO 16844-2:2022
ISO 17842-2:2022
ISO 18064:2022
ISO 20765-5:2022
ISO 22458:2022
ISO 22585:2022
ISO 22586:2022
ISO 23991:2022
ISO 24338:2022
ISO 28881:2022
ISO/IEC 10192-4-1:2022
ISO/IEC 21122-1:2022
ISO/IEC 21122-2:2022
ISO/IEC 21122-3:2022
ISO/IEC 23093-2:2022
ISO/IEC 38507:2022
ISO/TS 5385:2022
ISO/TS 18621-11:2022
PD CEN/TS 16157-11:2022
PD IEC PAS 63421:2022
PD IEC PAS 63422:2022
SAE AIR 4845A-2022
SAE AMS 2590C-2022
SAE AMS 3898/2B-2022
SAE AMS 3898/3B-2022
SAE AMS 3898/5B-2022
SAE AMS 3898/6A-2022
SAE AMS 3898/8A-2022
SAE AMS 3898/9A-2022
SAE AMS 4189K-2022
SAE AMS 5889D-2022
SAE AMS 6330K-2022
SAE ARP 4050A-2022
SAE ARP 5323A-2022
SAE AS5553D-2022
SAE AS9505C-2022
SAE J386-2022
UL 1242 2022-04
UL 2238 2022-04
UL 2344 2022-04
UL 48 2022-04
UL 840 2022-04
UL 858 2022-04
UL 879 2022-04
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/AAMI 2700-2-1:2022
ANSI/AWWA C654-21
API MPMS 4.9.1 2022
API Spec 15S-2022
ASME B16.51-2021
ASTM A 121-22
ASTM B 407-22
ASTM B 515-22
ASTM B 718-22
ASTM B 775/B 775M-22
ASTM C 1778-22
ASTM D 6571-22
ASTM D 7501-22
ASTM D 7528-22
ASTM D 8074-22
ASTM D 8148-22
ASTM D 8413-22
ASTM E 1354-22
ASTM E 1529-22
ASTM E 2230-22
ASTM E 2814-22
ASTM E 3285-22
ASTM E 3330-22
ASTM E 459-22
ASTM E 490-22
ASTM F 1011-22
ASTM F 1203-22
ASTM F 2435-22
ASTM F 3035-22
ASTM F 3153-22
AWS G1.6:2022
BS 4660:2022
BS EN 74-1:2022
BS EN 308:2022
BS EN 474-13:2022
BS EN 1421:2022
BS EN 12123:2022
BS EN 12175:2022
BS EN 14427:2022
BS EN 16370:2022
BS EN 16602-30-11:2021
BS EN 16602-70-80:2021
BS EN 16603-32-01:2021
BS EN IEC 60794-1-219:2022
BS EN IEC 60958-1:2021
BS EN ISO 772:2022
BS EN ISO 11357-7:2022
BS EN ISO 13972:2022
BS EN ISO 15013:2022
BS EN ISO 18752:2022
BS ISO 8115-1:2022
BS ISO 8115-3:2022
BS ISO 9735-11:2022
BS ISO 14222:2022
BS ISO 17738-1:2021
BS ISO 20078-2:2021
BS ISO 22458:2022
DIN 25409-2 2022-04
DIN 25409-4 2022-04
DIN 30660 2022-04
DIN 34800 2022-04
DIN 4567-5 2022-04
DIN 50989-3 2022-04
DIN 55981 2022-04
DIN 6653-4 2022-04
DIN 8140-1 2022-04
DIN SPEC 4867 2022-04
DIN/TS 51603-8 2022-04
IAPMO IGC 220-2022
IEC 60318-8-2022
IEC 60477-2-2022
IEC 61215-1-4-2022
IEC 62271-209-2022
IEC 63033-1-2022
IEC 81346-1-2022
IEC TR 60825-14-2022
IEC TR 63099-3-2022
IEC TS 62804-2-2022
IEC TS 63106-2-2022
IEEE Std 2779-2022
IEEE Std 360-2022
IEEE Std 765-2022
IEEE Std 980-2021
IEEE Std C37.104-2022
ISO 3531-1:2022
ISO 3531-2:2022
ISO 03531-3:2022
ISO 7547:2022
ISO 7967-10:2022
ISO 8000-1:2022
ISO 8655-2:2022
ISO 8655-4:2022
ISO 8655-5:2022
ISO 8655-7:2022
ISO 8655-9:2022
ISO 8848:2022
ISO 9362:2022
ISO 11010-1:2022
ISO 12863:2022
ISO 14229-7:2022
ISO 22507:2022
ISO 23135:2022
ISO 23435:2022
ISO 23749:2022
ISO/IEC 17060:2022
ISO/IEC 18033-7:2022
ISO/IEC 23003-7:2022
ISO/IEC 23634:2022
ISO/IEC TS 22237-30:2022
ISO/TR 18228-9:2022
ISO/TR 21380:2022
ISO/TS 5798:2022
ISO/TS 22704:2022
ISO/TS 28660:2022
PAS 128:2022
PD ISO/TR 11843-8:2021
PD ISO/TR 16158:2021
PD ISO/TS 13399-2:2021
SAE AMS 1389-2022
SAE AMS 2773F-2022
SAE AMS 4088L-2022
SAE AMS 4353A-2022
SAE AMS 4354A-2022
SAE AMS 5842H-2022
SAE AMS 7015-2022
SAE ARP 988B-2022
SAE AS3237E-2022
SAE AS5498B-2022
SAE AS5506D-2022
SAE AS9821B-2022
SAE J1281-2022
SAE J1826-2022
SAE J2481-2022
SAE J3161-2022
SAE J860-2022
SAE J861-2022
SAE J883-2022
UL 213 2022-04
UL 248-13 2022-03
UL 4600 2022-03
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI Z136.4-2021
API RP 1130-2022
API Spec 12P-2022
API St 20J-2022
AS 16140.3:2022
ASTM A 48/A 48M-22
ASTM A 991/A 991M-22
ASTM B 240-22
ASTM B 564-22
ASTM B 752/B 752M-22
ASTM C 1479/C 1479M-22
ASTM C 365/C 365M-22
ASTM D 1968-22
ASTM D 5085-21
ASTM D 5197-21
ASTM D 5450/D 5450M-22
ASTM D 5681-22
ASTM D 6209-21
ASTM D 6296-22
ASTM D 685-22
ASTM D 6933-22
ASTM D 7202-21
ASTM D 7458-21
ASTM D 7722-22
ASTM E 1623-22
ASTM E 1732-22
ASTM E 2602-22
ASTM E 2707-22
ASTM E 2965-22
ASTM E 3277-22
ASTM E 3336-22
ASTM F 1018-22
ASTM F 2621/F 2621M-22
ASTM F 3088-22
ASTM F 3231/F 3231M-22
ASTM F 3456-22
ASTM F 3564-22
ASTM F 824-22
ASTM G 193-21
ISO/ASTM 51310-22
AWS B2.5/B2.5M-2021
BS EN 50491-12-2:2022
BS EN IEC 60034-33:2022
BS EN IEC 60034-7:2022
BS EN IEC 60118-16:2022
BS EN IEC 60728-115:2022
BS EN IEC 61189-2-501:2022
BS EN IEC 63138-3:2022
BS EN ISO 4671:2022
BS ISO 5832-5:2022
BS ISO 7141:2022
BS ISO 7176-19:2022
BS ISO 11608-6:2022
BS ISO 20673:2022
BS ISO 22507:2022
BS ISO 22553-10:2022
BS ISO 22893:2022
BS ISO 23717:2022
BS ISO 24040:2022
BS ISO 24338:2022
BS ISO 24667:2022
BS ISO 26303:2022
BS ISO 28000:2022
BS ISO/IEC 19540-1:2022
IEC 60477-1-2022
IEC 60587-2022
IEC 61757-3-2-2022
IEC 62067-2022
IEC 62196-6-2022
IEC 62631-2-2-2022
IEC 63033-4-2022
IEC PAS 63422-2022
IEC TR 62543-2022
IEC TS 62600-202-2022
IEEE Std 2800-2022
ISO 6101-3:2022
ISO 6101-4:2022
ISO 8655-1:2022
ISO 8655-3:2022
ISO 8655-6:2022
ISO 8655-8:2022
ISO 9727-8:2022
ISO 14229-5:2022
ISO 17447-1:2022
ISO 23320:2022
ISO 23515:2022
ISO 23835:2022
ISO/TR 14799-1:2022
ISO/TS 14029:2022
PAS 1881:2022
PD CEN ISO/TS 19807-1:2022
PD CEN ISO/TS 20049-2:2022
PD ISO/IEC TR 3445:2022
PD ISO/IEC TR 4339:2022
PD ISO/PAS 5112:2022
PD ISO/PAS 24565:2022
PD ISO/TR 18228-4:2022
SAE AIR 1869D-2022
SAE AIR 5378A-2022
SAE AIR 825/3A-2022
SAE AMS 4027P-2022
SAE AMS 4066D-2022
SAE AMS 4312E-2022
SAE ARP 1987/4A-2022
SAE ARP 5627A-2022
SAE AS1003K-2022
SAE AS3481J-2022
SAE AS7995-2022
SAE AS85421/1A-2022
SAE J224-2022
SAE J30-2022
SAE J3266-2022
SAE J445-2022
SAE MAP 749C-2022
```


if need - write e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 15.2-2022
ANSI Z136.8-2021
API RP 1175-2022
API RP 17S-2022
API St 546-2022
ASTM A 240/A 240M-22
ASTM A 480/A 480M-22
ASTM A 702-22
ASTM B 495-22
ASTM B 521-22
ASTM B 733-22
ASTM B 746/B 746M-22
ASTM B 750-22
ASTM C 1202-22
ASTM D 3162-21
ASTM D 3240-22
ASTM D 4323-21
ASTM D 4922-21
ASTM D 5186-22
ASTM D 5448/D 5448M-22
ASTM D 5449/D 5449M-22
ASTM D 5710/D 5710M-22
ASTM D 6704-22
ASTM D 6772/D 6772M-22
ASTM D 8447-22
ASTM E 1740-22
ASTM E 2257-22
ASTM E 2730-22
ASTM E 3048-22
ASTM E 413-22
ASTM E 422-22
ASTM F 1127-22
ASTM F 1524-22
ASTM F 2907-22
ASTM F 3516-22
ASTM F 822-22
ASTM F 823-22
ASTM F 825-22
ASTM F 826-22
ASTM G 30-22
BS 8779-2022
BS EN 74-2:2022
BS EN 474-1:2022
BS EN 474-2:2022
BS EN 474-3:2022
BS EN 474-6:2022
BS EN 476:2022
BS EN 2535:2022
BS EN 3660-062:2022
BS EN 4385:2022
BS EN 6059-401:2022
BS EN 12120:2022
BS EN 12121:2022
BS EN 15112:2022
BS EN 15632-4:2022
BS EN IEC 60512-99-002:2022
BS EN IEC 61000-4-20:2022
BS EN IEC 61675-1:2022
BS EN IEC 61689:2022
BS EN IEC 61968-100:2022
BS EN IEC 62442-3:2022
BS EN IEC 62714-5:2022
BS EN IEC 63203-406-1:2022
BS EN ISO 8330:2022
BS EN ISO 12855:2022
BS EN ISO 19712-3:2022
BS ISO 3531-2:2022
BS ISO 4781:2022
BS ISO 6588-2:2021
BS ISO 18338:2021
BS ISO 22916:2022
BS ISO 23407:2021
BS ISO 23749:2022
BS ISO 23835:2022
CIE 248:2022
DIN 13277 2022-05
DIN 13279 2022-05
DIN 19661 2022-05
DIN 30-10 2022-05
DIN 30695-2 2022-05
DIN 4630 2022-05
DIN 54608 2022-05
DIN 58924 2022-05
DIN SPEC 18198 2022-05
DIN SPEC 77229-6 2022-05
IEC 60747-5-4-2022
IEC 60810-2022
IEC 61196-11-1-2022
IEC 61196-9-2-2022
IEC 61558-2-15-2022
IEC 62623-2022
IEC 62841-3-5-2022
IEC 63033-2-2022
IEC 63033-3-2022
IEC 63093-10-2022
IEC 63203-201-1-2022
IEC 63275-1-2022
IEC 63284-2022
IEC TR 61282-16-2022
IEC TR 63352-2022
IEC TS 62257-7-2-2022
IEC TS 62565-5-2-2022
IEEE Std 2621.1-2022
IEEE Std 2621.2-2022
IEEE Std 2621.3-2022
IEEE Std C93.5-2021
ISO 3506-5:2022
ISO 5984:2022
ISO 6346:2022
ISO 7851:2022
ISO 8132:2022
ISO 10813-4:2022
ISO 15118-20:2022
ISO 17405:2022
ISO 23616:2022
ISO/ASTM 51310:2022
ISO/IEC 23488:2022
ISO/IEC 24458:2022
ISO/TR 23255:2022
ISO/TS 14812:2022
ISO/TS 22247:2022
ISO/TS 24159:2022
PD CEN ISO/ASTM/TS 52930:2021
PD CEN/TS 17780:2022
PD CEN/TS 17781:2022
PD IEC TR 60909-4:2021
PD ISO/TS 5798:2022
SAE AIR 6813-2022
SAE AIR 7930-2022
SAE AMS 4233D-2022
SAE AMS 5955C-2022
SAE AS1002K-2022
SAE AS1004H-2022
SAE AS1958A-2022
SAE AS3076A-2022
SAE AS3268B-2022
SAE AS3269B-2022
SAE AS7461E-2022
SAE AS81935/3D-2022
SAE AS9132B-2022
SAE J2915-2022
SAE J2976-2022
SAE J3054-2022
SAE J442-2022
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/USEMCSC C63.27-2021
API RP 11S1-2022
API RP 2207-2022
API St 602-2022
AS 2869:2022
ASME B30.16-2022
ASTM A 1066/A 1066M-22
ASTM A 181/A 181M-22
ASTM A 194/A 194M-22
ASTM A 213/A 213M-22
ASTM B 153-22
ASTM B 372-22
ASTM B 908-22
ASTM B 989-22
ASTM B 994/B 994M-22
ASTM C 1471/C 1471M-22
ASTM C 168-22
ASTM D 2131-22
ASTM D 3800-22
ASTM D 4175-22
ASTM D 5168-22
ASTM D 5709-22
ASTM D 5819-22
ASTM D 6299-22
ASTM D 6374-22
ASTM D 6790/D 6790M-22
ASTM D 6791-22
ASTM D 6982-22
ASTM D 7241-22
ASTM D 7332/D 7332M-22
ASTM D 7336/D 7336M-22
ASTM D 7915-22
ASTM D 8451-22
ASTM D 8457-22
ASTM E 1537-22
ASTM E 1975-22
ASTM E 2750-22
ASTM F 1645/F 1645M-22
ASTM F 2178/F 2178M-22
ASTM F 2675/F 2675M-22
ASTM F 3371-22
ASTM F 714-22
BS EN 474-11:2022
BS EN 474-9:2022
BS EN 851:2022
BS EN 941:2022
BS EN 3660-063:2022
BS EN 4260:2022
BS EN 4387:2022
BS EN 12020-1:2022
BS EN 15093:2022
BS EN 15427-1-1:2022
BS EN 16734:2022
BS EN 16830:2022
BS EN 17449:2022
BS EN 17748-1:2022
BS EN IEC 60794-1-404:2022
BS EN IEC 61587-1:2022
BS EN IEC 61753-091-02:2022
BS EN IEC 61754-4:2022
BS EN IEC 62228-7:2022
BS EN IEC 62439-3:2022
BS EN IEC 62660-3:2022
BS EN ISO 489:2022
BS EN ISO 4254-17:2022
BS EN ISO 13844:2022
BS EN ISO 20346:2022
BS EN ISO 20347:2022
BS EN ISO 23319:2022
BS EN ISO/IEEE 11073-40101:2022
BS ISO 799-3:2022
BS ISO 3531-1:2022
BS ISO 4155:2022
BS ISO 22834:2022
BS ISO 23213:2022
BS ISO/IEC 19540-2:2022
CIE 249:2022
DIN 13278 2022-05
DIN 18017-3 2022-05
DIN 27201-12 2022-05
DIN 30695-1 2022-05
DIN 30699 2022-05
DIN 51003 2022-05
DIN 58923 2022-05
DIN DKE SPEC 99001 2022-05
DIN SPEC 77229-100 2022-05
IAPMO IGC 322-2021
IEC 60749-10-2022
IEC 60794-1-310-2022
IEC 60794-3-40-2022
IEC 61196-11-2022
IEC 61215-1-3-2022
IEC 61340-5-3-2022
IEC 61558-2-14-2022
IEC 62196-1-2022
IEC 62271-102-2022
IEC 62841-3-10-2022
IEC 62841-3-6-2022
IEC 62862-5-2-2022
IEC 63203-201-2-2022
IEC 63370-2022
IEC TR 62878-2-9-2022
IEC TS 62933-2-2-2022
IEEE Std 1872.2-2021
ISO 5685:2022
ISO 5712:2022
ISO 6469-2:2022
ISO 7176-32:2022
ISO 7992:2022
ISO 8784-3:2022
ISO 9022-3:2022
ISO 9650-1:2022
ISO 9999:2022
ISO 12696:2022
ISO 14644-10:2022
ISO 14644-9:2022
ISO 16844-3:2022
ISO 16844-6:2022
ISO 16844-7:2022
ISO 23405:2022
ISO 24200:2022
ISO 26021-3:2022
ISO/ASTM 52906:2022
ISO/TR 4447:2022
PD CEN ISO/TR 52120-2:2022
PD CEN/TR 17603-20-20:2022
PD CEN/TR 17603-31-17:2022
PD IEC TS 62257-7-2:2022
PD ISO/TR 20527:2022
PD ISO/TS 23635:2022
UL 1812 2022-05
UL 467 2022-04
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 120-2022
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 174-2022
ANSI/AWWA C563-21
API RP 17A-2022
ASME B30.13-2022
ASTM A 668/A 668M-22
ASTM B 101-22
ASTM B 248-22
ASTM B 452-22
ASTM B 500/B 500M-22
ASTM B 754-22
ASTM B 915-22
ASTM C 1057-22
ASTM C 1186-22
ASTM C 356-22
ASTM D 1042-22
ASTM D 143-22
ASTM D 2857-22
ASTM D 381-22
ASTM D 4477-22
ASTM D 5887/D 5887M-22
ASTM D 6907-22
ASTM D 7548-22
ASTM D 7991-22
ASTM D 8128-22
ASTM D 8396-22
ASTM D 8397-22
ASTM E 11-22
ASTM E 18-22
ASTM E 2255/E 2255M-22
ASTM E 2339-21
ASTM E 2897-22
ASTM E 2934-22
ASTM E 2942-22
ASTM E 2979-22
ASTM E 2986-22
ASTM E 2987/E 2987M-22
ASTM E 3012-22
ASTM E 3340-22
ASTM F 1064-21
ASTM F 2078-22
ASTM F 2160-22
ASTM F 2549-22
ASTM F 628-22
ASTM F 735-22
BS EN 474-4:2022
BS EN 619:2022
BS EN 3077:2022
BS EN 3792:2022
BS EN 4261:2022
BS EN 4566:2022
BS EN 12697-37:2022
BS EN 15094:2022
BS EN 16186-8:2022
BS EN 16933-1:2022
BS EN 17504:2022
BS EN IEC 60300-3-4:2022
BS EN IEC 60794-3:2022
BS EN IEC 62442-1:2022
BS EN ISO 10423:2022
BS EN ISO 12179:2022
BS EN ISO 22291:2022
BS ISO 3531-3:2022
BS ISO 5345:2022
BS ISO 7176-32:2022
BS ISO 7967-10:2022
BS ISO 8000-1:2022
BS ISO 9727-8:2022
BS ISO 10813-4:2022
BS ISO 20397-1:2022
BS ISO 21474-2:2022
BS ISO 22942-1:2022
BS ISO 23280:2022
BS ISO 23405:2022
BS ISO 23515:2022
BS ISO 23616:2022
BS ISO 23730:2022
BS ISO 23766:2022
BS ISO 23991:2022
BS ISO/IEC 29138-3:2022
BS ISO/IEC 38507:2022
IEC 60079-5-2022
IEC 62619-2022
IEC 62841-4-2-2022
IEC 63275-2-2022
IEC/IEEE 63195-1-2022
IEC/IEEE 63195-2-2022
IEC TR 61292-1-2022
IEC TS 62344-2022
IEEE Std 1184-2022
ISO 340:2022
ISO 4645:2022
ISO 8000-64:2022
ISO 11783-13:2022
ISO 15537:2022
ISO 16808:2022
ISO 22139:2022
ISO 22266-1:2022
ISO 23958-1:2022
ISO 30422:2022
ISO 80601-2-13:2022
ISO/ASTM 52925:2022
ISO/IEC 17549-1:2022
ISO/IEC 17826:2022
ISO/IEC 20071-5:2022
ISO/IEC 21794-4:2022
ISO/IEC 23090-10:2022
ISO/IEC 23941:2022
ISO/IEC 29138-3:2022
ISO/IEC TR 22216:2022
ISO/IEC TR 24244:2022
ISO/TR 7240-9:2022
ISO/TR 7872:2022
IWA 36:2022
PD CEN/TR 17603-20-21:2022
PD CEN/TR 17798:2022
PD IEC TS 62600-202:2022
PD ISO/TS 22247:2022
SAE AIR 4367B-2022
SAE AMS 2451/12A-2022
SAE AMS 3328D-2022
SAE AMS 4535E-2022
SAE AMS 4939D-2022
SAE AMS 4954L-2022
SAE AMS 4998F-2022
SAE AMS 5580M-2022
SAE AMS 5698H-2022
SAE AMS 5871G-2022
SAE AMS 5962A-2022
SAE ARP 5526F-2022
SAE AS4352B-2022
SAE AS4354A-2022
SAE AS4356B-2022
SAE AS621D-2022
SAE AS624D-2022
SAE AS83485B-2022
SAE J131-2022
SAE J1502-2022
SAE J1939-21-2022
SAE J2943-2022
SAE J515-2022
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## yosst2001

Hi everyone,

I need ISO 19901-9 Structural Integrity Management

Can someone be so kind to share this standard? Thank you.

----------


## dungbk0625

> Hello!
> 
> new standards (last week)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ACI CODE 122.1-21
> ...



Pls share to me AWS C6.2 2021 via email dungtt@atat-tech.com Thanks so much for your help

----------


## popov_al

Hello!



new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 139-2022
ANSI/AWWA C503-21
API Spec 19PT-2022
ASME NTB-5-2022
ASTM B 129-22
ASTM B 216-22
ASTM B 248M-22
ASTM B 408-22
ASTM B 506-22
ASTM B 508-22
ASTM B 768-22
ASTM C 286-22
ASTM C 367/C 367M-22
ASTM D 1230-22
ASTM D 1239-22
ASTM D 1243-22
ASTM D 1748-22
ASTM D 2272-22
ASTM D 2872-22
ASTM D 3291-22
ASTM D 4052-22
ASTM D 4102/D 4102M-22
ASTM D 4986-22
ASTM D 5260-22
ASTM D 5423-22
ASTM D 6263-22
ASTM D 7109-22
ASTM D 7619-22
ASTM D 8073-22
ASTM D 8112-22
ASTM D 8440-22
ASTM D 8455-22
ASTM D 909-22
ASTM E 2081-22
ASTM E 2122-22
ASTM E 2266-22
ASTM E 2600-22
ASTM E 3246-22
ASTM E 3310/E 3310M-22
ASTM F 1776-22
ASTM F 1955-22
ASTM F 2088-22
ASTM F 2879-22
ASTM F 3084-22
BS EN 3-8:2021
BS EN 3660-064:2022
BS EN 3660-065:2022
BS EN 10169:2022
BS EN 10250-1:2022
BS EN 10250-2:2022
BS EN 10250-3:2022
BS EN 12124:2022
BS EN 12126:2022
BS EN 12697-36:2022
BS EN 14081-3:2022
BS EN 14805:2022
BS EN 17468-1:2022
BS EN 17628:2022
BS EN IEC 60645-6:2022
BS EN ISO 4531:2022
BS EN ISO 6346:2022
BS EN ISO 11806-2:2022
BS EN ISO 19085-15:2021
BS EN ISO 19472-2:2022
BS ISO 4968:2022
BS ISO 5712:2022
BS ISO 6101-3:2022
BS ISO 6469-2:2022
BS ISO 6721-12:2022
BS ISO 7967-6:2022
BS ISO 8196-3:2022
BS ISO 9650-1:2022
BS ISO 11010-1:2022
BS ISO 14229-5:2022
BS ISO 17447-1:2022
BS ISO 18283:2022
BS ISO 23435:2022
IAPMO IGC 372-2022
IEC 60335-2-40-2022
IEC 60475-2022
IEC 60599-2022
IEC 61215-1-2-2022
IEC 62477-1-2022
IEC 63269-2022
IEC TR 62681-2022
IEC TR 63044-2-2022
IEEE Std 2753-2022
IEEE Std 2871-2022
ISO 3302-2:2022
ISO 3482:2022
ISO 4821:2022
ISO 7765-2:2022
ISO 8196-3:2022
ISO 9608:2022
ISO 12312-3:2022
ISO 15750-3:2022
ISO 16840-11:2022
ISO 17123-6:2022
ISO 22683:2022
ISO 23018:2022
ISO 23371:2022
ISO 24143:2022
ISO 24656:2022
ISO/TR 11594:2022
ISO/TR 21141:2022
ISO/TR 23249:2022
ISO/TR 23463:2022
ISO/TR 24679-8:2022
ISO/TS 06304:2022
ISO/TS 12788:2022
ISO/TS 19850:2022
IWA 40:2022
NSF/ANSI 53-2021
PD CEN/TR 17602-30-03:2021
PD CEN/TR 17603-20-06:2022
PD CEN/TS 17742:2022
PD CEN/TS 17747:2022
PD ISO/IEC TS 23884:2021
PD ISO/TR 24666:2022
PD ISO/TS 18621-11:2022
SAE AIR 4783A-2022
SAE AMS 2451/13A-2022
SAE AMS 4181D-2022
SAE AMS 4933G-2022
SAE AMS 4979K-2022
SAE AMS 5554H-2022
SAE AMS 5679J-2022
SAE AMS 5935A-2022
SAE AMS 6951A-2022
SAE AMS 6953A-2022
SAE AMS 7002A-2022
SAE ARP 6952-2022
SAE AS4353B-2022
SAE AS4355B-2022
SAE AS4357B-2022
SAE AS623D-2022
SAE AS626D-2022
SAE J1351-2022
SAE J1526-2022
SAE J1978-2022
SAE J308-2022
SAE J553-2022
```


if need - write to e-mailSee More: new standards

----------


## teluete

Hello, does anyone have JESD22-B105? Please share to electromagnetic_rei@yahoo.com. Thanks in advance!

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
AAMI TIR100-2021
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 41.2-2022
ANSI/AWWA C110/A21.10-21
ANSI/BHMA A156.18-2021
API Spec 16RCD-2022
API TR 934-H-2022
ASME BPE-2022
ASME Y14.8-2022
ASTM A 798/A 798M-22
ASTM B 1022-22
ASTM B 370-22
ASTM B 579-22
ASTM B 950-22
ASTM C 1721-22
ASTM C 1799/C 1799M-22
ASTM C 375-22
ASTM D 1667-22
ASTM D 1743-22
ASTM D 1987-22
ASTM D 2847-22
ASTM D 2944-22
ASTM D 4216-22
ASTM D 4332-22
ASTM D 4491/D 4491M-22
ASTM D 4596-22
ASTM D 5827-22
ASTM D 6021-22
ASTM D 6468-22
ASTM D 7145-22
ASTM D 7906-22
ASTM D 828-22
ASTM D 8388/D 8388M-22
ASTM E 1177-22
ASTM E 1241-22
ASTM E 1594-22
ASTM E 1922/E 1922M-22
ASTM E 2104-22
ASTM E 2196-22
ASTM E 2252-22
ASTM E 2271/E 2271M-22
ASTM E 253-22
ASTM E 2562-22
ASTM E 2799-22
ASTM E 303-22
ASTM E 3311/E 3311M-22
ASTM F 2167-22
ASTM F 3411-22
ASTM F 3563-22
BS EN 474-5:2022
BS EN 3155-075:2022
BS EN 4641-301:2022
BS EN 14541-1:2022
BS EN 17124:2022
BS EN IEC 60477-1:2022
BS EN IEC 61169-17:2022
BS EN IEC 61169-68:2022
BS EN IEC 62150-6:2022
BS EN IEC 62442-2:2022
BS EN ISO 638-1:2022
BS EN ISO 4373:2022
BS EN ISO 8655-2:2022
BS EN ISO 8655-8:2022
BS EN ISO 8655-9:2022
BS EN ISO 9488:2022
BS EN ISO 9647:2022
BS EN ISO 10304-4:2022
BS EN ISO 11358-1:2022
BS EN ISO 16321-1:2022
BS EN ISO 16321-3:2022
BS EN ISO 22057:2022
BS EN ISO 29463-5:2022
BS ISO 5984:2022
BS ISO 6826:2022
BS ISO 8784-3:2022
BS ISO 9022-3:2022
BS ISO 13050:2022
BS ISO 16840-11:2022
BS ISO 16844-6:2022
BS ISO 17439:2022
BS ISO/IEC 2382-37:2022
ESD TR53-01-22
IAPMO IGC 374-2022
IEC 61169-71-2022
IEC 61290-1-2022
IEC 62108-2022
IEC 62271-203-2022
IEC TR 61000-1-4-2022
IEC TR 63065-2022
IEEE Std 2819-2022
IEEE Std 3333.1.3-2022
IEEE Std 620-2022
ISO 1817:2022
ISO 3182:2022
ISO 4042:2022
ISO 4154:2022
ISO 4155:2022
ISO 4954:2022
ISO 5215:2022
ISO 5794-1:2022
ISO 8133:2022
ISO 10592:2022
ISO 13338:2022
ISO 14899:2022
ISO 16495:2022
ISO 18768-1:2022
ISO 20804:2022
ISO 21442:2022
ISO 23372:2022
ISO 23547:2022
ISO 24052:2022
ISO 24215:2022
ISO 28921-1:2022
ISO 30302:2022
ISO/IEC 5218:2022
ISO/IEC 20897-2:2022
ISO/IEC 22954:2022
ISO/IEC 30169:2022
ISO/TR 4340:2022
ISO/TS 4988:2022
ISO/TS 6336-20:2022
ISO/TS 23860:2022
NSF/ANSI/CAN 372-2022
PD CEN/TR 17608:2022
PD CEN/TS 16157-12:2022
PD CEN/TS 16209:2022
PD CLC/TR 50727:2022
PD IEC TR 63283-1:2022
PD ISO/IEC TS 17021-14:2022
PD ISO/TR 14799-1:2022
PD ISO/TR 23255:2022
SAE AMS 4951K-2022
SAE AMS 5699H-2022
SAE AMS 7000A-2022
SAE AMS 7498S-2022
SAE J1459-2022
SAE J1791-2022
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ACI PRC-334.1-22
ANSI/AAMI/UL 2800-1-1:2022
ANSI/AAMI/UL 2800-1:2022
ANSI/AWWA C150/A21.50-21
API St 611-2022
AS/NZS 5328:2022
ASME/ANS RA-S-1.1-2022
ASTM A 268/A 268M-22
ASTM A 312/A 312M-22
ASTM A 320/A 320M-22
ASTM A 962/A 962M-22
ASTM C 1002-22
ASTM C 1860-22
ASTM C 217/C 217M-22
ASTM C 585-22
ASTM C 926-22
ASTM C 954-22
ASTM D 117-22
ASTM D 1418-22
ASTM D 4057-22
ASTM D 4600-22
ASTM D 4716/D 4716M-22
ASTM D 5192/D 5192M-22
ASTM D 6494-22
ASTM D 6521-22
ASTM D 7453-22
ASTM D 7643-22
ASTM D 8321-22
ASTM E 1022-22
ASTM E 1509-22
ASTM E 1990-22
ASTM E 2096/E 2096M-22
ASTM E 2338-22
ASTM E 2455-22
ASTM E 2797-22
ASTM E 2884-22
ASTM E 3282-22
ASTM E 3294-22
ASTM E 381-22
ASTM F 1193-22
ASTM F 1977-22
ASTM F 2516-22
ASTM F 2845-22
ASTM F 2970-22
ASTM F 2974-22
ASTM F 770-22
ASTM G 195-22
BS EN 3228:2022
BS EN 3745-412:2022
BS EN 15632-1:2022
BS EN 16186-3:2022
BS EN 17530:2022
BS EN IEC 62872-2:2022
BS EN IEC 63373:2022
BS EN ISO 5402-1:2022
BS EN ISO 9016:2022
BS EN ISO 9999:2022
BS EN ISO 10079-2:2022
BS EN ISO 10545-18:2022
BS EN ISO 11652:2022
BS EN ISO 13696:2022
BS EN ISO 20765-5:2022
BS EN ISO 23371:2022
BS EN ISO 23372:2022
BS EN ISO 80601-2-13:2022
BS IEC 62862-5-2:2022
BS ISO 6101-4:2022
BS ISO 7851:2022
BS ISO 8000-64:2022
BS ISO 8133:2022
BS ISO 11171:2022
BS ISO 11451-4:2022
BS ISO 16844-2:2022
BS ISO 20804:2022
BS ISO 21442:2022
BS ISO 23331-2021
BS ISO 24052:2022
BS ISO/IEC 17060:2022
BS ISO/IEC 24458:2022
DIN 13222 2022-06
DIN 3509 2022-06
DIN 50159-1 2022-06
DIN 53133 2022-06
DIN 58950-7 2022-06
IAPMO IGC 375-2022
IEC 60898-3-2022
IEC 61970-401-2022
IEC 62271-204-2022
IEC 62657-3-2022
IEC 62657-4-2022
IEC 63173-2-2022
IEC TR 63363-1-2022
IEEE Std 1786-2022
ISO 3421:2022
ISO 6826:2022
ISO 8000-150:2022
ISO 9177-2:2022
ISO 9802:2022
ISO 11451-4:2022
ISO 12005:2022
ISO 13479:2022
ISO 13696:2022
ISO 15037-3:2022
ISO 16152:2022
ISO 18278-1:2022
ISO 18675:2022
ISO 18768-2:2022
ISO 19445:2022
ISO 21234:2022
ISO 21438-1:2022
ISO 21474-2:2022
ISO 23280:2022
ISO 23795-1:2022
ISO 23958-2:2022
ISO 24160:2022
ISO 24194:2022
ISO 24259:2022
ISO 24533-2:2022
ISO/IEC/IEEE 8802-22:2022
ISO/PAS 22596:2022
ISO/TR 12231-2:2022
ISO/TS 5346:2022
ISO/TS 6336-21:2022
NSF/ANSI 14-2021
PD CEN ISO/TS 20048-1:2022
PD ISO/TR 18228-9:2022
PD ISO/TR 23016-3:2021
SAE AIR 1589C-2022
SAE AMS 5864D-2022
SAE AS1171B-2022
SAE AS1553B-2022
SAE AS25019B-2022
SAE AS3554D-2022
SAE J1301-2022
SAE J670-2022
SAE MA 2039B-2022
SAE USCAR-49-2022
UL 2596 2022-01
UL 2800-1-1 2022-06
UL 60335-2-69 2022-03
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## xgpet

Please send archive to hadisyed807@gmail.com

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/AAMI/UL 2800-1-2:2022
ANSI/AAMI/UL 2800-1-3:2022
ASTM A 923-22
ASTM C 1227-22
ASTM C 126-22
ASTM C 1405-22
ASTM C 1518-22
ASTM C 1715/C 1715M-22
ASTM C 216-22
ASTM C 547-22
ASTM C 902-22
ASTM D 1188/D 1188M-22
ASTM D 4313-22
ASTM D 4363-22
ASTM D 4460-22
ASTM D 4574-22
ASTM D 6122-22
ASTM D 7808-22
ASTM D 8297/D 8297M-22
ASTM D 8351-22
ASTM D 8421-22
ASTM D 8460-22
ASTM E 1447-22
ASTM E 1615-22
ASTM E 2783-22
ASTM E 3332-22
ASTM E 84-22
ASTM F 1534-22
ASTM F 2194-22
ASTM F 2291-22
ASTM F 2376-22
ASTM F 2959-22
BS EN 474-12:2022
BS EN 474-8:2022
BS EN 899:2022
BS EN 3373-001:2022
BS EN 4717:2022
BS EN 4718:2022
BS EN 4841-2:2022
BS EN 12174:2022
BS EN 12583:2022
BS EN 17605:2022
BS EN 50411-6-1:2022
BS EN IEC 60335-2-82:2022
BS EN IEC 61169-1-5:2022
BS EN IEC 62641:2022
BS EN IEC 63174:2022
BS EN IEC 63182-4:2022
BS EN IEC 63182-5:2022
BS EN IEC 63203-201-1:2022
BS EN ISO 8655-1:2022
BS EN ISO 8655-3:2022
BS EN ISO 10079-3:2022
BS EN ISO 11681-1:2022
BS EN ISO 12696:2022
BS EN ISO 16495:2022
BS EN ISO 23320:2022
BS EN ISO 24200:2022
BS IEC 60747-5-4:2022
BS IEC/IEEE 63195-2:2022
BS ISO 22003-2:2022
BS ISO/IEC 18033-7:2022
BS ISO/IEC 21559-3:2022
DIN 24041 2022-06
DIN 30762 2022-06
DIN 35861 2022-06
DIN 5009 2022-06
DIN 50159-2 2022-06
DIN 51454 2022-06
DIN 55600 2022-06
DIN 58950-1 2022-06
DIN 66165-1 2022-06
DIN 8472-1 2022-06
IAPMO/ANSI/CAN Z1117-2022
IEC 60153-4-2022
IEC 60544-5-2022
IEC 60793-1-1-2022
IEC 61131-9-2022
IEC 62055-31-2022
IEC 62493-2022
IEC 62657-2-2022
IEC 62702-1-1-2022
IEC 62702-1-2-2022
IEC 62722-1-2022
ISO 1:2022
ISO 4136:2022
ISO 4298:2022
ISO 4528:2022
ISO 7240-12:2022
ISO 7905-4:2022
ISO 12199:2022
ISO 12241:2022
ISO 12312-1:2022
ISO 14015:2022
ISO 14302:2022
ISO 19403-1:2022
ISO 19461-2:2022
ISO 22003-1:2022
ISO 22003-2:2022
ISO 23418:2022
ISO 23876:2022
ISO 24196:2022
ISO 24442:2022
ISO 24461:2022
ISO 24571:2022
ISO 24584:2022
ISO 37182:2022
ISO/IEC 20248:2022
ISO/IEC 23001-18:2022
ISO/IEC 27400:2022
ISO/TR 13086-5:2022
ISO/TR 24188:2022
ISO/TS 06084:2022
ISO/TS 22943:2022
PD CEN/TS 17701-1:2022
PD CEN/TS 17701-2:2022
PD CEN/TS 17723:2022
PD CEN/TS 17725:2022
PD CEN/TS 17757:2022
PD CEN/TS 17758:2022
PD CEN/TS 17775:2022
PD CEN/TS 17778:2022
PD CEN/TS 17779:2022
SAE AMS 2632C-2022
SAE AMS 3240L-2022
SAE AMS 3281G-2022
SAE AMS 4133F-2022
SAE AMS 4213B-2022
SAE AMS 4333E-2022
SAE AMS 4960-2022
SAE AMS 5814D-2022
SAE AMS 5822E-2022
SAE AMS 6501E-2022
SAE ARP 1674A-2022
SAE J2360-2022
SAE J2945-C-2022
SAE J3219-2022
UL 2800-1 2022-06
UL 62915 2022-03
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## abraxas

En 15341:2020

----------


## cbalaganesh

Kindly share ASTM E381 2022 & ASTM A923 2022 [cbalaganesh@outlook.com)

----------


## kerkneus

kerkneus@hotmail.fr

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/MSS SP-135-2021
ANSI N42.45-2021
API St 565-2022
AS 1796:2022
AS 2809.5:2022
AS 3778.2.2:2022
AS 3778.3.4:2022
AS 3778.3.7:2022
AS 3778.4.10:2022
AS 3778.4.6:2022
AS 3778.5.3:2022
AS 3778.6.2:2022
AS 4687.4:2022
AS/NZS 1158.1.1:2022
AS/NZS 3100:2022
AS/NZS 3760:2022
ASME A120.1-2021
ASME B16.10-2022
ASME B30.32-2021
ASME B36.19-2022
ASTM C 1173-22
ASTM C 1311-22
ASTM C 212-22
ASTM C 231/C 231M-22
ASTM C 469/C 469M-22
ASTM C 635/C 635M-22
ASTM C 652-22
ASTM C 90-22
ASTM D 1729-22
ASTM D 3361/D 3361M-22
ASTM D 3764-22
ASTM D 3853-22
ASTM D 3976-22
ASTM D 4451-22
ASTM D 4471-22
ASTM D 4571-22
ASTM D 4573-22
ASTM D 4974/D 4974M-22
ASTM D 5258-22
ASTM D 5674-22
ASTM D 5954-22
ASTM D 6326-22
ASTM D 6745-22
ASTM D 7014-22
ASTM D 7091-22
ASTM D 7675-22
ASTM D 7892-22
ASTM D 7933-22
ASTM D 8467-22
ASTM E 1621-22
ASTM E 3040-22
ASTM E 3199-22
ASTM E 367-22
ASTM E 561-22
ASTM E 691-22
ASTM E 805-22
ASTM F 1870-22
ASTM F 2638-22
ASTM F 3574-22
ASTM F 547-22
AWS B2.1/B2.1M-BMG:2021
BS EN 558:2022
BS EN 1787:2022
BS EN 12245:2022
BS EN 17427:2022
BS EN ISO 3421:2022
BS EN ISO 4259-4-2021
BS EN ISO 11608-1:2022
BS EN ISO 17405:2022
BS EN ISO 18064:2022
BS EN ISO 21646:2022
BS ISO 1817:2022
BS ISO 4645:2022
BS ISO 7765-2:2022
BS ISO 9608:2022
BS ISO 16152:2022
BS ISO 17840-1:2022
BS ISO/IEC 20071-5:2022
CGA G-5.5-2021
IEC 60674-3-4-2022
IEC 60966-2-8-2022
IEC 60966-4-2-2022
IEC 60966-4-3-2022
IEC 61340-2-1-2022
IEC 62271-202-2022
IEC 62783-1-1-2022
IEC 63044-5-1-2022
IEC 63044-5-2-2022
IEC 63044-5-3-2022
IEC 63318-2022
IEC TR 61760-3-1-2022
IEC TR 63401-2-2022
IEC TR 63401-4-2022
IEC TS 60034-25-2022
IEEE Std 2418.10-2022
IEEE Std 2801-2022
ISO 1138:2022
ISO 3297:2022
ISO 4513:2022
ISO 5167-1:2022
ISO 5167-2:2022
ISO 5167-4:2022
ISO 9300:2022
ISO 10545-20:2022
ISO 13209-3:2022
ISO 13267:2022
ISO 13268:2022
ISO 13590:2022
ISO 14644-8:2022
ISO 16494-1:2022
ISO 16628:2022
ISO 22007-2:2022
ISO 22900-2:2022
ISO 23170:2022
ISO 23838:2022
ISO 26870:2022
ISO 31600:2022
ISO 37168:2022
ISO 37181:2022
ISO/IEC 23053:2022
ISO/IEC 24039:2022
ISO/IEC 27036-2:2022
ISO/IEC TR 05895:2022
ISO/PAS 22101-2:2022
ISO/TS 8000-82:2022
ISO/TS 21913:2022
PD CEN/TR 17797:2022
PD CEN/TS 17700-3:2022
PD CEN/TS 17700-4:2022
PD CEN/TS 17701-3:2022
PD CEN/TS 17702-2:2022
PD CEN/TS 17703:2022
PD CEN/TS 17704:2022
PD CEN/TS 17706:2022
PD CEN/TS 17708:2022
PD CEN/TS 17709:2022
PD CEN/TS 17716:2022
PD CEN/TS 17717:2022
PD CEN/TS 17724:2022
PD CEN/TS 17753:2022
PD CEN/TS 17770:2022
PD CEN/TS 17772:2022
PD CEN/TS 17773:2022
PD CEN/TS 17774:2022
SAE AMS 2467A-2022
SAE AMS 2745A-2022
SAE AMS 3241K-2022
SAE AMS 4327B-2022
SAE AMS 4720J-2022
SAE AMS 4947-2022
SAE AMS 5581G-2022
SAE AMS 5746G-2022
SAE AMS 5817G-2022
SAE AMS 5829F-2022
SAE AS60491/6-2022
SAE J2878-2022
SAE J3060-2022
SAE J930-2022
SSPC PA 2-2022
UL 1310 2022-06
UL 2800-1-2 2022-06
UL 2800-1-3 2022-06
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## Yap

Hi,
I'm in need of the code - BS EN 81-40:2020, would you mind sharing it (bolt_seeker@yahoo.com.sg). 
Thanks in advance.
BS

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/BIFMA X6.5-2022
ANSI C119.0-2022
API RP 669-2022
AS 1774.3:2022
AS 3085.1:2022
AS 3778.3.3:2022
AS 3778.3.6:2022
AS 3778.4.5:2022
AS 3778.5.1:2022
AS 3778.6.1:2022
AS 4032.3:2022
AS 5488.1:2022
AS 5488.2:2022
AS/NZS 2845.1:2022
AS/NZS 4249:2022
AS/NZS 4280.1:2022
ASME B16.22-2021
ASME B16.24-2021
ASME B36.10-2022
ASME PTC 1-2022
ASTM B 911/B 911M-22
ASTM C 1325-22
ASTM C 1602/C 1602M-22
ASTM C 1635-22
ASTM D 1294-22
ASTM D 1574-22
ASTM D 2973-22
ASTM D 4578-22
ASTM D 5591-22
ASTM D 5847-22
ASTM D 8450-22
ASTM D 8466-22
ASTM E 1573-22
ASTM E 2135-22
ASTM E 3348/E 3348M-22
ASTM F 1337-22
ASTM F 2755-22
ASTM F 3125/F 3125M-22
ASTM G 40-22
ASTM G 94-22
AWS B2.1/B2.1M:2021
BS EN 4841-1:2022
BS EN 4890:2022
BS EN 15714-5:2022
BS EN 15798:2022
BS EN IEC 61557-3:2022
BS EN IEC 63248:2022
BS EN ISO 638-2:2022
BS EN ISO 2078:2022
BS EN ISO 3146:2022
BS EN ISO 8655-6:2022
BS EN ISO 11681-2:2022
BS EN ISO 14644-9:2022
BS ISO 5685:2022
BS ISO 13268:2022
BS ISO IEC 23488:2022
CSA/ANSI 13.1:22
CSA/ANSI Z21.24:22 (CSA 6.10:22)
CSA C22.2 No. 250.13:22
CSA C83:22
CSA M424.2:22
CSA N288.0:22
CSA W213:22
CSA Z341 Series:22
DIN 14244 2022-7
DIN 14686 2022-7
DIN 15905-5 2022-7
DIN 2330 2022-7
DIN 25449 2022-7
DIN 28124-2 2022-7
DIN 43871 2022-7
DIN 67510-2 2022-7
DIN 8579 2022-7
DIN SPEC 91454-2 2022-7
DIN/TR 55692-4 2022-7
DIN/TR 91143-2 2022-7
IEC 61754-20-2022
IEC 62271-212-2022
IEC PAS 61340-5-6-2022
IEC TS 63202-4-2022
IEC TS 63265-2022
IEEE Std 1609.2.1-2022
ISO 34-1:2022
ISO 34-2:2022
ISO 230-12:2022
ISO 1133-1:2022
ISO 1431-1:2022
ISO 5148:2022
ISO 6149-1:2022
ISO 7622-2:2022
ISO 8980-3:2022
ISO 13266:2022
ISO 14017:2022
ISO 14533-1:2022
ISO 15830-1:2022
ISO 16396-2:2022
ISO 18115-3:2022
ISO 19014-2:2022
ISO 19901-2:2022
ISO 20054:2022
ISO 21869:2022
ISO 21931-1:2022
ISO 23218-1:2022
ISO 23478:2022
ISO 23828:2022
ISO 24225:2022
ISO 24319:2022
ISO 37110:2022
ISO/IEC 23093-3:2022
ISO/PAS 22101-1:2022
ISO/TR 9241-380:2022
ISO/TS 16843-6:2022
PAS 235:2022
PD CEN ISO/TS 24283-1:2022
PD CEN/TR 17802:2022
PD CEN/TR 17809:2022
PD CEN/TR 17810:2022
PD CEN/TS 17699:2022
PD CEN/TS 17700-2:2022
PD CEN/TS 17705:2022
PD CEN/TS 17713:2022
PD CEN/TS 17715:2022
PD CEN/TS 17718:2022
PD CEN/TS 17719:2022
PD CEN/TS 17721:2022
PD CEN/TS 17754:2022
PD CEN/TS 17755:2022
PD CEN/TS 17756:2022
PD CEN/TS 17762:2022
PD CEN/TS 17765:2022
PD CEN/TS 17766:2022
PD CEN/TS 17767:2022
PD CEN/TS 17776:2022
PD CEN/TS 17777:2022
PD CEN/TS 17803:2022
PD CLC/TS 50136-10:2022
PD ISO/TS 14812:2022
SAE AIR 4358A-2022
SAE AMS 2631G-2022
SAE AMS 2634C-2022
SAE AMS 2670K-2022
SAE AMS 4948-2022
SAE AMS 5556K-2022
SAE AMS 5570R-2022
SAE AMS 5588H-2022
SAE ARP 1507B-2022
SAE AS21150F-2022
SAE AS21152E-2022
SAE AS3087C-2022
SAE AS6171-10-2022
SAE AS6171-7-2022
SAE USCAR-2-2022
UL 1286 2022-06
UL 1315 2022-06
UL 1576 2022-05
UL 8801 2022-06
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## solikhul

Kindly pleHi,
I'm in need of the code -AWS D1.4 2018 Ed, would you mind sharing it (solikhul.haris@gmail.com)
Thanks in advance.
BS



Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: new standards

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
AS 3778.4.1:2022
AS 3778.6.4:2022
AS 4192:2022
ASME B16.23-2021
ASME Y14.46-2022
ASTM A 1122/A 1122M-22
ASTM B 194-22
ASTM C 1303/C 1303M-22
ASTM C 94-C 94M-22
ASTM D 1139/D 1139M-22
ASTM D 1576-22
ASTM D 1657-22
ASTM D 2201-22
ASTM D 2525-22
ASTM D 2749-22
ASTM D 3363-22
ASTM D 3849-22
ASTM D 473-22
ASTM D 5106-22
ASTM D 5406-22
ASTM D 5763-22
ASTM D 6342-22
ASTM D 6559-22
ASTM D 6849-22
ASTM D 6934-22
ASTM D 7367/D 7367M-22
ASTM D 7700-22
ASTM D 8153-22
ASTM D 8178-22
ASTM D 8456-22
ASTM D 968-22
ASTM E 1119-22
ASTM E 1876-22
ASTM E 2470-22
ASTM E 2679-22
ASTM E 3349/E 3349M-22
ASTM F 1004-22
ASTM F 1550-22
ASTM F 3348-22
ASTM F 3578-22
BS EN 4259:2022
BS EN 4900:2022
BS EN 13708:2022
BS EN 14175-8:2022
BS EN 50411-3-6:2022
BS EN 50419:2022
BS EN IEC 61169-21:2022
BS EN ISO 5167-1:2022
BS EN ISO 5167-2:2022
BS EN ISO 5167-4:2022
BS EN ISO 8655-4:2022
BS EN ISO 8980-3:2022
BS EN ISO 10942:2022
BS EN ISO 11608-2:2022
BS EN ISO 11806-1:2022
BS EN ISO 12005:2022
BS EN ISO 14644-8:2022
BS EN ISO 23418:2022
BS EN ISO 24656:2022
BS ISO 7905-4:2022
BS ISO 8000-150:2022
BS ISO 12312-3:2022
BS ISO 21234:2022
BS ISO 23547:2022
BS ISO 30302:2022
BS ISO/IEC 23634:2022
BS ISO/IEC 30171-1:2022
CSA/ANSI HGV 4.3:22
CSA B125.5:22 (IAPMO Z600-2022)
CSA D250:22
CSA M424.3:22
CSA N289.4:22
CSA Z1007:22
CSA Z620.3:22
DIN 14220 2022-7
DIN 14630 2022-7
DIN 15584-2 2022-7
DIN 1989-100 2022-7
DIN 2342 2022-7
DIN 28124-1 2022-7
DIN 28124-4 2022-7
DIN 53923 2022-7
DIN 77223 2022-7
DIN SPEC 91454-1 2022-7
DIN SPEC 91454-3 2022-7
DIN/TR 91143-1 2022-7
DIN/TS 14412 2022-7
IEC 60598-2-11-2022
IEC 60974-12-2022
IEC 61439-7-2022
IEC 62604-1-2022
IEC 62759-1-2022
IEC TS 61850-1-2-2022
IEEE Std 1584.1-2022
IEEE Std 1885-2022
ISO 4333:2022
ISO 4454:2022
ISO 6362-5:2022
ISO 7967-12:2022
ISO 11997-3:2022
ISO 12620-1:2022
ISO 12620-2:2022
ISO 13063-1:2022
ISO 13063-2:2022
ISO 13063-3:2022
ISO 18778:2022
ISO 19105:2022
ISO 20041-1:2022
ISO 20468-8:2022
ISO 20507:2022
ISO 21789:2022
ISO 23062:2022
ISO 23067:2022
ISO 23945-1:2022
ISO 23963-1:2022
ISO 24316:2022
ISO/IEC/IEEE 08802-1CS:2022
ISO/IEC TS 25052-1:2022
ISO/PAS 1996-3:2022
ISO/TR 8546:2022
ISO/TR 12417-2:2022
ISO/TS 4807:2022
ISO/TS 5118:2022
ISO/TS 7240-30:2022
ISO/TS 21911-2:2022
NACE TM0497-2022
NSF/ANSI 330-2021
PAS 808:2022
PD IEC/TR 60825-14:2022
PD ISO/TS 22704:2022
SAE AIR 1351K-2022
SAE AIR 5024A-2022
SAE AMS 2750G-2022
SAE ARP 1842-2022
SAE ARP 6175A-2022
SAE AS3086C-2022
SAE AS5635A-2022
SAE AS6502-2022
SAE AS9967B-2022
SAE J2013-2022
SAE J441-2022
SAE USCAR-30-2022
UL 507 2022-06
UL 60947-4-2 2022-05
UL 60947-5-1 2022-05
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ACI PRC-211.1-22
ACI PRC-309.5-22
API RP 17G1-2022
API TR 17TR8-2022
AS 2088:2022
AS 2809.4:2022
AS 3778.4.2:2022
AS 4687.2:2022
AS 7482:2022
ASME B30.23-2022
ASME PTC 47.3-2021
ASME VVUQ 10.2-2021
ASTM A 340-22
ASTM C 1818-22
ASTM C 1861-22
ASTM C 426-22
ASTM D 1974/D 1974M-22
ASTM D 2414-22
ASTM D 2475-22
ASTM D 2524-22
ASTM D 2697-22
ASTM D 3723-22
ASTM D 3794-22
ASTM D 3884-22
ASTM D 4310-22
ASTM D 4963/D 4963M-22
ASTM D 5818-22
ASTM D 6241-22
ASTM D 635-22
ASTM D 6558-22
ASTM D 6575/D 6575M-22
ASTM D 7002-22
ASTM D 7252-22
ASTM D 7468-22
ASTM D 7521-22
ASTM D 7703-22
ASTM D 7873-22
ASTM D 8165-22
ASTM D 8398-22
ASTM D 8462-22
ASTM D 945-22
ASTM E 1306-22
ASTM E 1502-22
ASTM E 2427-22
ASTM E 2755-22
ASTM E 2853/E 2853M-22
ASTM E 399-22
ASTM F 2077-22
ASTM F 3347-22
ASTM F 3530-22
ASTM F 3570-22
ASTM F 877-22
BS 10121-1:2022
BS 99001:2022
BS EN 81-28:2022
BS EN 12125:2022
BS EN 15632-2:2022
BS EN 16603-50-22:2022
BS EN 16603-50-23:2022
BS EN 17348:2022
BS EN ISO 20519:2022
BS EN ISO 22683:2022
BS ISO 3506-5:2022
BS ISO 4760:2022
BS ISO 4975:2022
BS ISO 9802:2022
BS ISO 22139:2022
BS ISO 24160:2022
BS ISO 24215:2022
BS ISO 24319:2022
BS ISO 24360:2022
BS ISO 37110:2022
BS ISO/IEC 17549-1:2022
CSA/ANSI Z21.101:22 (CSA 8.5:22)
CSA B376:22
CSA M424.1:22
CSA M424.4:22
CSA R113:22
CSA Z317.13:22
CSA Z96:22
IEC 60384-19-2022
IEC 61726-2022
IEC 61753-051-02-2022
IEC 62055-42-2022
IEC 62314-2022
IEC PAS 61191-10-2022
IEC SRD 63233-1-2022
IEC TR 60825-3-2022
IEC TR 63161-2022
IEC TS 62791-2022
IEEE Std 1573-2021
IEEE Std 1704-2021
ISO 5154:2022
ISO 8965:2022
ISO 11929-4:2022
ISO 12006-3:2022
ISO 13577-4:2022
ISO 14030-3:2022
ISO 15701:2022
ISO 16030:2022
ISO 22863-11:2022
ISO 23312:2022
ISO 23365:2022
ISO 23729:2022
ISO/IEC 23385:2022
ISO/IEC 27099:2022
ISO/IEC 30150-1:2022
ISO/TR 6030:2022
ISO/TR 23846:2022
ISO/TR 23847:2022
ISO/TS 4676:2022
ISO/TS 24560-1:2022
MSS SP-6-2021
PD 99001:2022
PD CEN/TS 17700-1:2022
PD CEN/TS 17700-5:2022
PD CEN/TS 17702-1:2022
PD CEN/TS 17710:2022
PD CEN/TS 17711:2022
PD CEN/TS 17712:2022
PD CEN/TS 17722:2022
PD CEN/TS 17749:2022
PD CEN/TS 17784-1:2022
PD CEN/TS 17784-2:2022
PD CEN/TS 17786-1:2022
PD CEN/TS 17786-2:2022
PD CEN/TS 17787:2022
PD CEN/TS 17789-1:2022
PD CEN/TS 17789-2:2022
PD CEN/TS 17790:2022
PD CEN/TS 17804:2022
PD ISO/TR 12417-2:2022
SAE AIR 1389C-2022
SAE AIR 5271A-2022
SAE AIR 5699A-2022
SAE ARP 1538C-2022
SAE ARP 1926-2022
SAE ARP 6833-2022
SAE AS3088C-2022
SAE AS604F-2022
SAE AS7458C-2022
SAE J2258-2022
UL 60947-1 2022-05
UL 61010-2-012 2022-06
UL 61800-5-1 2022-06
```


if need - write to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## khaled_behery

Kindly 
I'm in need of the IEC 62881, would you mind sharing it (khaled_behery@yahoo.com)
Thanks in advance.

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ACI PRC-544.11-22
API RP 2026-2022
API St 685-2022
AS 2278.1:2022
AS 4687.1:2022
AS 7486:2022
ASME MBE-1-2022
ASME STS-1-2021
ASTM A 1096/A 1096M-22
ASTM A 706/A 706M-22
ASTM C 1265-22
ASTM C 1645-22
ASTM C 711-22
ASTM D 1655-22
ASTM D 1709-22
ASTM D 2235-22
ASTM D 2462-22
ASTM D 2968-22
ASTM D 3294-22
ASTM D 3485-22
ASTM D 4024-22
ASTM D 4349-22
ASTM D 5870-22
ASTM D 638-22
ASTM D 6477-22
ASTM D 7774-22
ASTM D 7791-22
ASTM D 8431-22
ASTM E 215-22
ASTM E 2525-22
ASTM E 2526-22
ASTM E 3038-22
ASTM E 3045-22
ASTM E 3174-22
ASTM E 3351-22
ASTM E 8/E 8M-22
ASTM F 1492-22
ASTM F 1587-22
ASTM F 1869-22
ASTM F 1898-22
ASTM F 1952-22
ASTM F 2032-22
ASTM F 2517-22
ASTM F 3340-22
ASTM F 3555-22
ASTM F 513-22
ASTM F 904-22
ASTM F 977-22
BS 8644-1:2022
BS EN 81-21:2022
BS EN 81-71:2022
BS EN IEC 60477-2:2022
BS EN IEC 60751:2022
BS EN ISO 340:2022
BS EN ISO 11608-4:2022
BS EN ISO 15798:2022
BS EN ISO 17463:2022
BS EN ISO 22434:2022
BS EN ISO 28921-1:2022
BS IEC 62906-5-5:2022
BS ISO 1431-1:2022
BS ISO 3482:2022
BS ISO 4454:2022
BS ISO 4821:2022
BS ISO 9362:2022
BS ISO 13266:2022
BS ISO 15830-1:2022
BS ISO 17842-3:2022
BS ISO 21931-1:2022
BS ISO 23704-2:2022
BS ISO 24246:2022
BS ISO 24330:2022
BS ISO 24639:2022
BS ISO 37181:2022
BS ISO/IEC 20897-2:2022
BS ISO/IEC 30118-3-2021
CSA B836:22
CSA C22.2 No. 248.13:22
CSA C22.2 No. 342:22
CSA C22.2 No. 349:22
CSA C22.2 No. 4248.1:22
IEC 63355-2022
ISO 5020:2022
ISO 5631-1:2022
ISO 5631-2:2022
ISO 5631-3:2022
ISO 7967-11:2022
ISO 9735-10:2022
ISO 11403-2:2022
ISO 13111-2:2022
ISO 15086-3:2022
ISO 17572-1:2022
ISO 17636-1:2022
ISO 20342-1:2022
ISO 21826-1:2022
ISO 22762-6:2022
ISO 24088-1:2022
ISO 24329:2022
ISO 24688:2022
ISO 41018:2022
ISO/IEC 22989:2022
ISO/IEC TS 05723:2022
ISO/TS 10839:2022
ISO/TS 22859:2022
IWA 39:2022
PAS 1918:2022
PAS 8671:2022
PAS 44010:2022
PD CEN ISO/TS 24283-3:2022
PD CEN/TS 17752:2022
PD CEN/TS 17760:2022
PD CEN/TS 17764:2022
PD CEN/TS 17769:2022
PD CEN/TS 17782:2022
PD CEN/TS 17783:2022
PD CEN/TS 17788:2022
PD CEN/TS 17811:2022
PD ISO/TR 9241-311:2022
PD ISO/TR 24679-8:2022
PD ISO/TS 14029:2022
SAE AMS 2368E-2022
SAE AMS 2423F-2022
SAE AMS 2491G-2022
SAE AMS 4203D-2022
SAE AMS 4922D-2022
SAE AMS 4949C-2022
SAE AMS 5510T-2022
SAE AMS 5608H-2022
SAE AMS 5666K-2022
SAE AMS 5763F-2022
SAE AMS 5866F-2022
SAE AMS 6424H-2022
SAE AMS 7101/1-2022
SAE AMS 7851E-2022
SAE J1533-2022
SAE J1911-2022
SAE J2580-2022
SAE J3027-2022
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## asimaziz

Hello i am in need of latest edition of  Compressed Gas Association (CGA) C-1, C-3 and C-6. if anyone have them, Please share.

----------


## Hareshsteel

Hello popov_al,

Can you share latest edition of whichever available ASTM A105 - 2019, A182 - 2021, A234 - 2019, A403 - 2022, B366 - 2020, ASME B16.5 - 2020, MSS SP95 - 2018

Thanks in advance

Email: jatinsanghvi9@gmail.com

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
API TR 6MET-2022
AS 3778.2.5:2022
AS 4687.3:2022
AS 7638:2022
ASME HST-3-2022
ASME N511-2022
ASTM A 615/A 615M-22
ASTM C 1108-22
ASTM C 1164-22
ASTM C 150/C 150M-22
ASTM C 465-22
ASTM D 1048-22
ASTM D 1835-22
ASTM D 2115-22
ASTM D 2983-22
ASTM D 3359-22
ASTM D 4171-22
ASTM D 4541-22
ASTM D 56-22
ASTM D 5672/D 5672M-22
ASTM D 6351-22
ASTM D 6545-22
ASTM D 6560-22
ASTM D 6810-22
ASTM D 7330-22
ASTM D 7566-22
ASTM D 8183-22
ASTM D 934-22
ASTM E 1528-22
ASTM E 2067-22
ASTM E 2664-22
ASTM E 3127-22
ASTM E 3302-22
ASTM E 482-22
ASTM E 563-22
ASTM E 721-22
ASTM F 1331-22
ASTM F 2613-22
ASTM F 2659-22
ASTM F 2769-22
ASTM F 2876-22
ASTM F 3304-22
ASTM F 3322-22
ASTM F 3538-22
ASTM F 3586-22
ASTM F 718-22
BS EN 751-3:2022
BS EN 12979:2022
BS EN 13481-2:2022
BS EN 14885:2022
BS EN 16223-1:2022
BS EN 16223-2:2022
BS EN 17615:2022
BS EN IEC 60599:2022
BS EN IEC 61754-6:2022
BS EN IEC 63033-2:2022
BS EN IEC 63093-10:2022
BS EN ISO 1:2022
BS EN ISO 5667-1:2022
BS EN ISO 6149-1:2022
BS EN ISO 9220:2022
BS EN ISO 11608-3:2022
BS EN ISO 12241:2022
BS EN ISO 16486-4:2022
BS EN ISO 16628:2022
BS EN ISO 18278-1:2022
BS EN ISO 23537-1:2022
BS EN ISO 26825:2022
BS IEC 60747-5-15:2022
BS IEC 62906-5-7:2022
BS ISO/IEC 21559-1:2022
CSA C22.2 No. 4248.5:22
CSA Z276:22
IEC 60384-1-1-2022
IEC 60825-4-2022
IEC 60953-3-2022
IEC 61753-053-02-2022
IEC 62271-4-2022
IEC 62394-2022
IEC 63068-4-2022
IEC 63145-1-2-2022
IEC TR 61439-0-2022
IEC TR 62131-8-2022
IEEE Std 1547.9-2022
IEEE Std 519-2022
ISO 4405:2022
ISO 4444:2022
ISO 5099:2022
ISO 5424:2022
ISO 5472:2022
ISO 13209-2:2022
ISO 16890-2:2022
ISO 16890-4:2022
ISO 21606:2022
ISO 21646:2022
ISO 23368:2022
ISO 23611-4:2022
ISO 23629-12:2022
ISO 23963-2:2022
ISO 23992:2022
ISO 24356:2022
ISO 24416:2022
ISO 24651:2022
ISO 29462:2022
ISO/IEC TR 19583-21:2022
PAS 8672:2022
PAS 8673:2022
PD CEN ISO/TS 20342-10:2022
PD CEN/TS 14541-2:2022
PD CEN/TS 17720:2022
PD CEN/TS 17751:2022
PD CEN/TS 17759:2022
PD CEN/TS 17761:2022
PD CEN/TS 17768:2022
PD CEN/TS 17771:2022
PD CEN/TS 17785:2022
PD CEN/TS 17791:2022
PD CEN/TS 17834:2022
PD IEC TR 61292-1:2022
PD IEC TR 63044-2:2022
SAE AMS 2420F-2022
SAE AMS 2482F-2022
SAE AMS 4028J-2022
SAE AMS 4942H-2022
SAE AMS 4971M-2022
SAE AMS 5599J-2022
SAE AMS 5716L-2022
SAE AMS 5821H-2022
SAE AMS 7100/1-2022
SAE AMS 7101A-2022
SAE ARP 5918A-2022
SAE J156-2022
SAE J2014-2022
SAE J2899-2022
SAE J3068-2022
UL 1191 2022-06
UL 30 2022-04
UL 60745-2-13 2022-06
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
API RP 1162-2022
API TR 932-C-2022
ASTM A 53/A 53M-22
ASTM B 906-22
ASTM C 1165-22
ASTM C 1180-22
ASTM C 1248-22
ASTM C 1272-22
ASTM C 1314-22
ASTM C 1403-22
ASTM D 1322-22
ASTM D 1977-22
ASTM D 2130-22
ASTM D 243/D 243M-22
ASTM D 3610-22
ASTM D 4378-22
ASTM D 4542-22
ASTM D 4884/D 4884M-22
ASTM D 7140/D 7140M-22
ASTM D 7844-22
ASTM D 7944-22
ASTM D 8210-22
ASTM D 8433-22
ASTM D 8446-22
ASTM D 8471-22
ASTM E 1332-22
ASTM E 162-22
ASTM E 1782-22
ASTM E 3032-22
ASTM E 3111/E 3111M-22
ASTM E 526-22
ASTM E 541-22
ASTM F 1045-22
ASTM F 1291-22
ASTM F 1814-22
ASTM F 2370-22
ASTM F 2956-22
ASTM F 3235-22
ASTM F 3423/F 3423M-22
ASTM F 3571-22
ASTM F 3572-22
ASTM F 3596-22
BS EN 497:2022
BS EN 12252:2022
BS EN 13336:2022
BS EN 13451-3:2022
BS EN 13481-7:2022
BS EN 14111:2022
BS EN 14912:2022
BS EN 15031:2022
BS EN 15163-1:2022
BS EN 15163-2:2022
BS EN 15796:2022
BS EN 15797:2022
BS EN 15799:2022
BS EN 16116-1:2022
BS EN 17391:2022
BS EN 17501:2022
BS EN 17542-2:2022
BS EN 17542-3:2022
BS EN 17667:2022
BS EN 17679:2022
BS EN 50397-3:2022
BS EN IEC 60072-1:2022
BS EN IEC 60953-0:2022
BS EN IEC 61757-3-2:2022
BS EN IEC 62841-3-5:2022
BS EN IEC 63203-201-2:2022
BS EN ISO 4136:2022
BS EN ISO 8655-7:2022
BS EN ISO 13338:2022
BS EN ISO 14015:2022
BS EN ISO 14708-2:2022
BS EN ISO 14708-4:2022
BS EN ISO 14708-5:2022
BS EN ISO 14708-6:2022
BS EN ISO 14708-7:2022
BS EN ISO 15527:2022
BS EN ISO 17636-1:2022
BS EN ISO 19403-1:2022
BS EN ISO 20342-1:2022
BS EN ISO 22007-2:2022
BS EN ISO 24442:2022
CSA/ANSI LC 4-22 (CSA 6.32-22)
IAPMO PS 42-2022
IEC 60050-826-2022
IEC 60601-2-45-2022
IEC 60884-1-2022
IEC 61280-4-3-2022
IEC 62676-2-33-2022
IEC 62841-4-7-2022
IEC 63110-1-2022
IEC 63145-21-20-2022
IEC TR 61094-10-2022
IEC TS 63342-2022
IEEE Std 2146.1-2022
ISO 1461:2022
ISO 5015-2:2022
ISO 8102-20:2022
ISO 8443:2022
ISO 9288:2022
ISO 10231:2022
ISO 10576:2022
ISO 12629:2022
ISO 16609:2022
ISO 18096:2022
ISO 18097:2022
ISO 18099:2022
ISO 23120:2022
ISO 23134:2022
ISO 24046:2022
ISO 24071:2022
ISO 24166-2:2022
ISO 24166-3:2022
ISO 24297:2022
ISO 24603:2022
ISO 24683:2022
ISO 81346-10:2022
ISO/IEC 12113:2022
ISO/IEC 15408-1:2022
ISO/IEC 18045:2022
PD CEN/TR 17172-2022
PD CEN/TR 17603-40-2022
PD CLC/TS 50677-2022
SAE AIR 1244B-2022
SAE AIR 5558A-2022
SAE AMS 3042G-2022
SAE AMS 4045M-2022
SAE AMS 4049N-2022
SAE AMS 4372B-2022
SAE AMS 4803F-2022
SAE AMS 4967N-2022
SAE AMS 5656G-2022
SAE AMS 6280N-2022
SAE AMS 7855E-2022
SAE AMS-P-5315C-2022
SAE ARP 1178C-2022
SAE ARP 577F-2022
SAE ARP 7043-2022
SAE ARP 9536A-2022
SAE AS24208B-2022
SAE AS33681E-2022
SAE AS403A-2022
SAE AS4317D-2022
SAE AS85049/142C-2022
SAE AS85049/151-2022
SAE AS85049/153-2022
SAE AS85049/21D-2022
SAE AS9535A-2022
SAE AS9687C-2022
SAE GEIA-859B-2022
SAE J1105-2022
SAE J1319-2022
SAE J1742-2022
SAE J1939-73-2022
SAE J2009-2022
SAE J3163-2022
SAE J3244-2022
SAE J3349-2022
SAE J561-2022
SAE J949-2022
UL 2735C 2022-07
UL 60335-2-3 2022-05
UL 60745-1 2022-06
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## dphenom

Hi can you please send to my email the AWWA C620-19.
My email is sevillarhas@gmail.com

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/NEMA WD 6-2021
API RP 11ER-2022
API RP 615-2022
ASCE/UESI/CI 38-22
ASCE/UESI/CI 75-22
ASTM C 31/C 31M-22
ASTM C 618-22
ASTM D 198-22
ASTM D 2344/D 2344M-22
ASTM D 4179-22
ASTM D 4512-22
ASTM D 4860-22
ASTM D 5002-22
ASTM D 5963-22
ASTM D 6615-22
ASTM D 6792-22
ASTM D 7261-22
ASTM D 7665-22
ASTM D 7847-22
ASTM D 7863-22
ASTM D 8275-22
ASTM D 8399-22
ASTM E 1921-22
ASTM E 308-22
ASTM E 3347/E 3347M-22
ASTM E 651/E 651M-22
ASTM F 3082/F 3082M-22
ASTM F 3558-22
BS 65000:2022
BS EN 474-10:2022
BS EN 932-3:2022
BS EN 1186-2:2022
BS EN 2349-001:2022
BS EN 13481-3:2022
BS EN 14753:2022
BS EN 15061:2022
BS EN 15776:2022
BS EN 16583:2022
BS EN 17422:2022
BS EN 17542-1:2022
BS EN 17624:2022
BS EN 17651:2022
BS EN 17655:2022
BS EN 50377-4-3:2022
BS EN 50715:2022
BS EN IEC 60309-1:2022
BS EN IEC 60309-4:2022
BS EN IEC 60749-10:2022
BS EN IEC 60794-3-40:2022
BS EN IEC 61169-67:2022
BS EN IEC 61300-1:2022
BS EN IEC 61340-5-3:2022
BS EN IEC 62093:2022
BS EN IEC 62196-6:2022
BS EN IEC 63269:2022
BS EN IEC 63295:2022
BS EN ISO 4528:2022
BS EN ISO 10545-20:2022
BS EN ISO 13503-3:2022
BS EN ISO 14708-3:2022
BS IEC 61196-1-200:2022
BS IEC 62783-1-1:2022
BS IEC/IEEE 63195-1:2022
BS IEC SRD 63219:2022
BS ISO/IEC 20248:2022
BS ISO/IEC 22954:2022
BS ISO/IEC 23941:2022
BS ISO/IEC 24039:2022
BS ISO/IEC 27036-2:2022
CSA N292.7:22
IEC 60601-2-33-2022
IEEE C2-2023
IEEE Std 2883-2022
IEEE Std 741-2022
IEEE Std C57.154-2022
ISO 1827:2022
ISO 3548-1:2022
ISO 5057:2022
ISO 5270:2022
ISO 8504-4:2022
ISO 10008:2022
ISO 12623:2022
ISO 12625-4:2022
ISO 13284:2022
ISO 17072-2:2022
ISO 18098:2022
ISO 19650-4:2022
ISO 23380:2022
ISO 23678-3:2022
ISO 23783-2:2022
ISO 23964:2022
ISO 24166-1:2022
ISO 24335:2022
ISO 24477:2022
ISO 26824:2022
ISO 29468:2022
ISO/IEC 15408-2:2022
ISO/IEC 15408-3:2022
ISO/IEC 15408-4:2022
ISO/IEC 15408-5:2022
ISO/IEC 18181-4:2022
ISO/IEC 23009-1:2022
ISO/TS 4667:2022
ISO/TS 20362:2022
ISO/TS 23483:2022
PD CEN ISO/TR 8546:2022
PD CEN/TR 17559:2022
PD CEN/TR 17828:2022
PD CEN/TR 17833:2022
PD CEN/TS 17814:2022
PD IEC TR 61282-16:2022
PD IEC TS 62791:2022
PD IEC TS 63202-4:2022
PD ISO/IEC TR 05895:2022
SAE AMS 3715D-2022
SAE AMS 4011E-2022
SAE AMS 4048R-2022
SAE AMS 4244D-2022
SAE AMS 4279C-2022
SAE AMS 4598B-2022
SAE AMS 6317L-2022
SAE AMS 7003A-2022
SAE AMS-C-8073-2022
SAE AMS-C-81986-2022
SAE AS33391C-2022
SAE AS33411C-2022
SAE AS8046-2022
SAE AS81824/3A-2022
SAE AS81824/4A-2022
SAE AS81824/5A-2022
SSPC Paint 29-2021
UL 1709 2022-08
UL 499 2022-06
UL 60947-4-1 2022-05
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
AASHTO R 68-22
AASHTO T 316-22
AASHTO T 84-22
ACI SPEC-440.5-22
AS 1299:2022
AS 1735.1.1:2022
AS/NZS 4357.0:2022
ASTM A 1007-22
ASTM C 578-22
ASTM D 1666-22
ASTM D 2709-22
ASTM D 4177-22
ASTM D 5153-22
ASTM D 5191-22
ASTM D 5769-22
ASTM D 6378-22
ASTM D 6815-22
ASTM D 7157-22
ASTM D 8009-22
ASTM D 8385-22
ASTM D 8425-22
ASTM D 8470-22
ASTM D 873-22
ASTM E 1086-22
ASTM E 2209-22
ASTM E 3072-22
ASTM E 471-22
ASTM F 1216-22
ASTM F 3115/F 3115M-22
ASTM F 3595-22
ASTM G 62-22
BS EN 1491:2022
BS EN 12369-3:2022
BS EN 12847:2022
BS EN 12850:2022
BS EN 13353:2022
BS EN 13481-4:2022
BS EN 13481-5:2022
BS EN 14344:2022
BS EN 14825:2022
BS EN 16603-50:2022
BS EN 17529:2022
BS EN 17610:2022
BS EN 17643:2022
BS EN 17647:2022
BS EN 50436-4:2022
BS EN 50706:2022
BS EN IEC 60794-1-310:2022
BS EN IEC 62108:2022
BS EN IEC 62127-1:2022
BS EN IEC 62271-203:2022
BS EN IEC 62325-451-8:2022
BS EN IEC 62631-2-2:2022
BS EN IEC 62657-4:2022
BS EN ISO 7622-2:2022
BS EN ISO 8676:2022
BS EN ISO 16396-2:2022
BS EN ISO 19014-2:2022
BS EN ISO/IEEE 11073-40102:2022
BS ISO/IEC 5218:2022
BS ISO/IEC 23053:2022
BS ISO/IEC 30169:2022
IEC 61855-2022
IEEE Std 2417-2022
IEEE Std 433-2022
ISO 128-3:2022
ISO 4646:2022
ISO 6942:2022
ISO 7229:2022
ISO 7936:2022
ISO 9845-1:2022
ISO 12624:2022
ISO 12628:2022
ISO 12640-3:2022
ISO 13528:2022
ISO 14839-5:2022
ISO 17584:2022
ISO 21111-8:2022
ISO 23019:2022
ISO 23678-1:2022
ISO 23678-2:2022
ISO 23678-4:2022
ISO 23783-1:2022
ISO 23783-3:2022
ISO 23821:2022
ISO 24199:2022
ISO 24224:2022
ISO 24365:2022
ISO 29465:2022
ISO 29770:2022
ISO/ASTM 51940:2022
ISO/IEC 30142-2:2022
ISO/TS 4699:2022
ISO/TS 21328:2022
ISO/TS 24519:2022
PD CEN ISO/TS 24283-2:2022
PD CEN/TR 17603-40-01:2022
PD CEN/TR 17603-50:2022
PD CEN/TR 17856:2022
PD CEN/TR 17859:2022
PD CEN/TS 14826:2022
PD CEN/TS 16157-6:2022
PD CEN/TS 17743:2022
PD CEN/TS 17812:2022
PD IEC TR 60825-3:2022
PD IEC TR 62543:2022
PD IEC TR 62878-2-9:2022
PD IEC TR 63283-3:2022
PD IEC TR 63362-1:2022
SAE AIR 1564C-2022
SAE AMS 2283-2022
SAE AMS 2673F-2022
SAE AMS 3712C-2022
SAE AMS 3714D-2022
SAE AMS 3716C-2022
SAE AMS 4031K-2022
SAE AMS 4935M-2022
SAE AMS 4981J-2022
SAE AMS 5662P-2022
SAE AMS 5664G-2022
SAE ARP 4806A-2022
SAE AS25019C-2022
SAE AS3240E-2022
SAE AS3417C-2022
SAE AS3420C-2022
SAE AS81824/1B-2022
SAE J211-1-2022
SSPC Guide 6-2021
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## indrajayan

Hi, could you please send The New Standard to indrajayan@gmail.com.


Thank very much in advance.See More: new standards

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
AASHTO R 47-22
AASHTO T 11-22
AASHTO T 113-22
AASHTO T 48-22
AASHTO T 85-22
ANSI ASHRAE Standard 62.1-2022
ANSI ASHRAE Standard 62.2-2022
API St 663-2022
AS 1141.30.1:2022
ASTM C 119-22
ASTM C 989/C 989M-22
ASTM D 5582-22
ASTM D 6007-22
ASTM D 7442-22
ASTM D 8240-22
ASTM D 8423-22
ASTM D 8432-22
ASTM D 8452-22
ASTM E 2319-22
ASTM E 3157-22
ASTM E 3313-22
ASTM F 1122-22
ASTM F 3561-22
BS 5911-3:2022
BS 8437:2022
BS EN 13732:2022
BS EN 16616:2022
BS EN 16839:2022
BS EN 17495:2022
BS EN 17650:2022
BS EN IEC 60966-4-2:2022
BS EN IEC 60966-4-3:2022
BS EN ISO 4014:2022
BS EN ISO 4015:2022
BS EN ISO 4016:2022
BS EN ISO 4017:2022
BS EN ISO 4018:2022
BS EN ISO 8765:2022
BS EN ISO 8848:2022
BS EN ISO 9300:2022
BS EN ISO 10592:2022
BS EN ISO 12863:2022
BS EN ISO 15750-3:2022
BS EN ISO 19105:2022
BS EN ISO 21606:2022
BS EN ISO 23368:2022
BS EN ISO 24199:2022
BS EN ISO 28881:2022
BS ISO 34-1:2022
BS ISO 704:2022
BS ISO 3182:2022
BS ISO 3951-1:2022
BS ISO 4513:2022
BS ISO 5020:2022
BS ISO/IEC 18047-3:2022
IEC 60598-2-18-2022
IEC 61139-2-2022
IEC 61196-1-124-2022
IEC 61753-089-02-2022
IEC 61788-22-3-2022
IEC 62282-4-101-2022
IEC 62282-4-600-2022
IEC 62590-3-1-2022
IEC TS 62351-100-6-2022
IEC TS 63209-2-2022
IEEE Std 1930.1-2022
IEEE Std 802.3dd-2022
ISO 2006-1:2022
ISO 3951-1:2022
ISO 4943:2022
ISO 10010:2022
ISO 10101-1:2022
ISO 10101-2:2022
ISO 11114-6:2022
ISO 11515:2022
ISO 12749-2:2022
ISO 14100:2022
ISO 21009-1:2022
ISO 21629-2:2022
ISO 22441:2022
ISO 22674:2022
ISO 23674:2022
ISO 24021-1:2022
ISO 24211:2022
ISO 24678-2:2022
ISO 24678-3:2022
ISO 26324:2022
ISO 29461-2:2022
ISO 29768:2022
ISO/CIE 11664-6:2022
ISO/IEC 23008-3:2022
ISO/IEC TR 24368:2022
ISO/TR 6026:2022
ISO/TR 14997-2:2022
ISO/TS 2610:2022
ISO/TS 18759:2022
ISO/TS 20141:2022
PAS 24000:2022
PD ISO/TR 7655:2022
PD ISO/TR 20580:2022
PD ISO/TS 5118:2022
PD ISO/TS 8000-82:2022
PD ISO/TS 21486:2022
PD ISO/TS 22859-1:2022
PD ISO/TS 24560-1:2022
SAE AMS 2469K-2022
SAE AMS 4029M-2022
SAE AMS 4315B-2022
SAE AMS 4965N-2022
SAE AMS 5565M-2022
SAE AMS 5663P-2022
SAE AMS 5712L-2022
SAE AMS 5713L-2022
SAE AMS 6910D-2022
SAE AMS 6930G-2022
SAE ARP 1610A-2022
SAE ARP 1612A-2022
SAE AS3236E-2022
SAE AS3416C-2022
SAE AS3419D-2022
SAE AS81824/13A-2022
SAE AS91101D-2022
SAE J1065-2022
SAE J1342-2022
SAE J140-2022
SAE J1609-2022
SAE J1702-2022
SAE J1854-2022
SAE J2826-2022
SAE J2876-2022
SAE J2931/6-2022
SAE J928-2022
SSPC PA 14-2021
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ACI CODE 440.11-22
ANSI/AAMI ST98:2022
API MPMS 8.2 2022
API St 20T-2022
ASTM A 484/A 484M-22
ASTM B 214-22
ASTM B 855-22
ASTM C 406/C 406M-22
ASTM C 503/C 503M-22
ASTM C 568/C 568M-22
ASTM C 616/C 616M-22
ASTM D 1555M-22
ASTM D 4048-22
ASTM D 5309-22
ASTM D 8350-22
ASTM E 1333-22
ASTM E 1981-22
ASTM E 3354-22
ASTM E 637-22
ASTM F 1499-22
ASTM F 1901-22
ASTM F 3602-22
ASTM F 409-22
ASTM F 945-22
BS EN 81-58:2022
BS EN 590:2022
BS EN 10107:2022
BS EN 10357:2022
BS EN 12355:2022
BS EN 13045:2022
BS EN 13203-2:2022
BS EN 13203-3:2022
BS EN 13203-4:2022
BS EN 13203-5:2022
BS EN 13203-6:2022
BS EN 13203-7:2022
BS EN 13885:2022
BS EN 14420-2:2022
BS EN 14420-4:2022
BS EN 14420-7:2022
BS EN 14511-4:2022
BS EN 15020:2022
BS EN 15531-1:2022
BS EN 15531-3:2022
BS EN 15551:2022
BS EN 15566:2022
BS EN 15749:2022
BS EN 16603-35-06:2022
BS EN 17460:2022
BS EN 17646:2022
BS EN 17648:2022
BS EN 17649:2022
BS EN 17665:2022
BS EN 17673:2022
BS EN 50388-1:2022
DIN 12256 2022-08
DIN 12591 2022-08
DIN 14497 2022-08
DIN 16507-2 2022-08
DIN 18009-2 2022-08
DIN 18560-2 2022-08
DIN 18860-3 2022-08
DIN 1946-7 2022-08
DIN 22110-3 2022-08
DIN 3580-1 2022-08
DIN 3580-4 2022-08
DIN 3762 2022-08
DIN 38452-1 2022-08
DIN 50125 2022-08
DIN 50451-8 2022-08
DIN 51813 2022-08
DIN 68141 2022-08
DIN 78006-2 2022-08
DIN 7865-2 2022-08
DIN 91379 2022-08
DIN SPEC 91411 2022-08
DIN/TS 67600 2022-08
IEC 60092-304-2022
IEC 61400-12-3-2022
IEC 61400-12-5-2022
IEC 61400-50-2-2022
IEC 61753-043-02-2022
IEC 61755-2-1-2022
IEC 62077-2022
IEC 62453-2-2022
IEC SRD 62913-1-2022
IEC TS 62788-6-3-2022
IEEE Std 1782-2022
ISO 4014:2022
ISO 4015:2022
ISO 4016:2022
ISO 4017:2022
ISO 4018:2022
ISO 4370:2022
ISO 4760:2022
ISO 4975:2022
ISO 6362-1:2022
ISO 6362-4:2022
ISO 6363-2:2022
ISO 6363-5:2022
ISO 8528-12:2022
ISO 8528-5:2022
ISO 8676:2022
ISO 8765:2022
ISO 11271:2022
ISO 19983:2022
ISO 20998-2:2022
ISO 21448:2022
ISO 22074-4:2022
ISO 23704-1:2022
ISO 24120-1:2022
ISO 24185:2022
ISO 24246:2022
ISO 24678-9:2022
ISO/IEC 15938-17:2022
ISO/TR 20580:2022
ISO/TR 22126-5:2022
ISO/TS 23885:2022
PD CEN/TR 15120:2022
PD CEN/TR 17825:2022
PD CEN/TR 17862:2022
PD CEN/TR 17868:2022
PD CEN/TS 17249-5:2022
PD CEN/TS 17830:2022
PD IEC TR 61439-0:2022
PD IEC TS 62351-100-6:2022
PD IEC TS 63342:2022
SAE AMS 3920A-2022
SAE AMS 4978J-2022
SAE AMS 5339H-2022
SAE AMS 5823F-2022
SAE AMS 5840E-2022
SAE AMS 5916B-2022
SAE AMS 5917-2022
SAE AMS 7032-2022
SAE J1028-2022
SAE J1939-71-2022
SAE J2646-2022
SAE J2895-2022
SAE J315-2022
SAE J3217-2022
SAE J33-2022
SAE J383-2022
SAE J400-2022
SAE J514-3-2022
UL 1066 2022-08
UL 539 2022-06
UL 61800-5-2 2022-05
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
AAMI/ISO TIR11137-4:2022
API MPMS 8.1-2022
API Spec 15LE-2022
ASTM A 182/A 182M-22
ASTM A 555/A 555M-22
ASTM B 1023-22
ASTM B 311-22
ASTM B 417-22
ASTM C 361-22
ASTM C 478/C 478M-22
ASTM C 506-22
ASTM C 507-22
ASTM C 629/C 629M-22
ASTM C 985-22
ASTM D 1120-22
ASTM D 1177-22
ASTM D 1562-22
ASTM D 2122-22
ASTM D 2238-22
ASTM D 2276-22
ASTM D 4077-22
ASTM D 4396-22
ASTM D 4551-22
ASTM D 542-22
ASTM D 7125-22
ASTM D 8033-22
ASTM E 1042-22
ASTM E 1733-22
ASTM E 3353-22
ASTM F 1788-22
ASTM F 2101-22
ASTM F 2554-22
ASTM F 3541-22
BS EN 81-77:2022
BS EN 1186-3:2022
BS EN 1434-1:2022
BS EN 1434-2:2022
BS EN 1434-4:2022
BS EN 12102-1:2022
BS EN 12183:2022
BS EN 12184:2022
BS EN 14511-1:2022
BS EN 14511-2:2022
BS EN 14511-3:2022
BS EN 16247-1:2022
BS EN 16306:2022
BS EN 16603-50-21:2022
BS EN 16603-50-24:2022
BS EN 16603-50-25:2022
BS EN 16603-50-26:2022
BS EN 16779-2:2022
BS EN 17613:2022
BS EN 17641:2022
BS EN 17645:2022
BS EN 17652:2022
BS EN 17668:2022
BS EN 17687:2022
BS EN 50122-3:2022
BS EN 50243:2022
BS EN 50708-2-4:2022
BS EN IEC 60079-25:2022
BS EN IEC 60749-28:2022
BS EN IEC 60966-2-8:2022
BS EN IEC 61557-7:2022
BS EN IEC 62271-202:2022
BS EN IEC 62657-3:2022
BS EN ISO 01133-1:2022
CLSI M100-2022
DIN 12581 2022-08
DIN 12593 2022-08
DIN 14664 2022-08
DIN 17611 2022-08
DIN 18015-4 2022-08
DIN 18740-3 2022-08
DIN 18873-21 2022-08
DIN 19708 2022-08
DIN 32562 2022-08
DIN 3580-2 2022-08
DIN 3581 2022-08
DIN 3763 2022-08
DIN 4747 2022-08
DIN 50451-5 2022-08
DIN 51309 2022-08
DIN 6096 2022-08
DIN 78006-1 2022-08
DIN 7865-1 2022-08
DIN 7865-5 2022-08
DIN SPEC 19289 2022-08
DIN SPEC 91473 2022-08
IEC 60118-0-2022
IEC 61196-1-125-2022
IEC 61196-1-126-2022
IEC 61300-2-43-2022
IEC 61400-12-1-2022
IEC 61400-12-2022
IEC 61400-12-6-2022
IEC 61400-50-2022
IEC 62453-309-2022
IEC 62604-2-2022
IEEE Std 1799-2022
IEEE Std C62.42.2-2022
ISO 704:2022
ISO 2415:2022
ISO 4664-1:2022
ISO 5467-1:2022
ISO 6362-2:2022
ISO 6362-3:2022
ISO 6362-7:2022
ISO 6363-1:2022
ISO 6363-3:2022
ISO 6363-4:2022
ISO 6363-6:2022
ISO 7494-2:2022
ISO 10849:2022
ISO 13061-8:2022
ISO 14087:2022
ISO 20716:2022
ISO 21856:2022
ISO 23219:2022
ISO 23704-2:2022
ISO 24019:2022
ISO 24260:2022
ISO 24330:2022
ISO 24639:2022
ISO 28178:2022
ISO 37108:2022
ISO/ASTM TR 52917:2022
ISO/CIE 11664-2:2022
ISO/IEC/IEEE 32675:2022
ISO/TS 3736-1:2022
ISO/TS 3736-2:2022
NSF/ANSI 44-2021
NSF/ANSI 58-2021
PD CEN/TR 17849:2022
PD CEN/TS 12101-11:2022
PD CEN/TS 14383-6:2022
PD ISO/IEC TR 19583-21:2022
PD ISO/IEC TR 24244:2022
PD ISO/IEC TS 22237-30:2022
SAE AIR 6894A-2022
SAE AMS 1321-2022
SAE AMS 2672H-2022
SAE AMS 3400A-2022
SAE AMS 4500K-2022
SAE AMS 4558J-2022
SAE AMS 5630M-2022
SAE AMS 5798J-2022
SAE AMS 5896C-2022
SAE AMS 6512J-2022
SAE AMS-QQ-P-416G-2022
SAE ARP 4784B-2022
SAE ARP 573E-2022
SAE ARP 6852D-2022
SAE AS1182E-2022
SAE AS3238E-2022
SAE AS3244D-2022
SAE AS6146A-2022
SAE AS9103B-2022
SAE AS9201D-2022
SAE J1305-2022
SAE J1677-2022
SAE J2627-2022
SAE J2882-2022
SAE J314-2022
SAE J3147-2022
SAE J3218-2022
SAE J3231-2022
SAE J393-2022
SAE J824-2022
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## mywsot

Hello,
I need this ISO/SAE 21434:2021 final version

Can you please share the link?

----------


## merwyn007

possible to share?

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/NEMA MG 1-2021
API MPMS 8.5 2022
API St 616-2022
ASME A112.14.3-2022
ASME B30.2-2022
ASME PCC-2-2022
ASTM A 1022/A 1022M-22
ASTM A 139-A 139M-22
ASTM A 595-A 595M-22
ASTM A 778-A 778M-22
ASTM A 992-A 992M-22
ASTM B 963-22
ASTM C 1737-22
ASTM C 361M-22
ASTM C 506M-22
ASTM C 507M-22
ASTM C 985M-22
ASTM D 1122-22
ASTM D 1203-22
ASTM D 1593-22
ASTM D 3591-22
ASTM D 5225-22
ASTM D 5515-22
ASTM D 8052/D 8052M-22
ASTM D 8375-22
ASTM E 159-22
ASTM E 290-22
ASTM E 394-22
ASTM F 2205-22
ASTM F 2267-22
ASTM F 763-22
BS EN 1434-5:2022
BS EN 12101-13:2022
BS EN 12101-6:2022
BS EN 50708-2-6:2022
BS EN IEC 60153-4:2022
BS EN IEC 60384-19:2022
BS EN IEC 60544-5:2022
BS EN IEC 60674-3-4:2022
BS EN IEC 60793-1-1:2022
BS EN IEC 60953-3:2022
BS EN IEC 61131-9:2022
BS EN IEC 61169-71:2022
BS EN IEC 61970-401:2022
BS EN IEC 62055-31:2022
BS EN IEC 62619:2022
BS EN IEC 62657-2:2022
BS EN IEC 62759-1:2022
BS EN IEC 63110-1:2022
BS IEC 63068-4:2022
BS IEC 63145-1-2:2022
BS IEC 63145-21-20:2022
CSA B140.7:22
DIN 18007 2022-09
DIN 27201-11 2022-09
DIN 30652-2 2022-09
DIN 32516 2022-09
DIN 4871 2022-09
DIN 50905-2 2022-09
DIN 50989-4 2022-09
DIN 54186 2022-09
DIN 55415 2022-09
DIN 77230 2022-09
DIN SPEC 77229-5 2022-09
DIN/TS 4108-8 2022-09
IAPMO TS 36-2022
IEC 60050-872-2022
IEC 60601-2-3-2022
IEC 60601-2-6-2022
IEC 61196-4-1-2022
IEC 61300-2-5-2022
IEC 61300-3-35-2022
IEC 61400-12-2-2022
IEC 61755-1-2022
IEC 62862-4-1-2022
IEC SRD 63188-2022
IEC TR 61390-2022
IEC TS 61496-4-2-2022
IEEE Std 1588-2022
IEEE Std 2934-2022
ISO 3107:2022
ISO 4215:2022
ISO 4272:2022
ISO 4465:2022
ISO 5467-2:2022
ISO 7240-31:2022
ISO 8124-1:2022
ISO 9333:2022
ISO 10101-3:2022
ISO 11296-9:2022
ISO 12872:2022
ISO 13137:2022
ISO 13215-2:2022
ISO 16577:2022
ISO 17636-2:2022
ISO 18134-1:2022
ISO 18563-1:2022
ISO 18618:2022
ISO 18813:2022
ISO 19168-2:2022
ISO 22379:2022
ISO 22553-15:2022
ISO 23054-1:2022
ISO 23655-1:2022
ISO 23655-2:2022
ISO 23936-1:2022
ISO 24674:2022
ISO 24804:2022
ISO 24805:2022
ISO/IEC 23003-6:2022
ISO/IEC 23094-3:2022
ISO/IEC 29192-8:2022
ISO/IEC 30115-1:2022
ISO/IEC 30115-2:2022
ISO/TS 4398:2022
ISO/TS 10020:2022
ISO/TS 13471-2:2022
ISO/TS 20684-3:2022
ISO/TS 23768:2022
ISO/TS 32001:2022
JEDEC JEP157A-2022
MSS SP-152-2022
NSF/ANSI/CAN 61-2022
PAS 24-2022
PD CEN/ISO TS 21911-2:2022
PD IEC PAS 61191-10:2022
PD IEC TR 62131-8:2022
PD IEC TR 62681:2022
PD IEC TR 63099-3:2022
PD IEC TR 63161:2022
PD IEC TR 63259:2022
PD IEC TR 63352:2022
PD IEC TR 63363-1:2022
PD IEC TR 63401-2:2022
PD IEC TR 63401-4:2022
PD IEC TS 62565-5-2:2022
PD IEC TS 62804-2:2022
PD IEC TS 62933-2-2:2022
PD IEC TS 63106-2:2022
PD IEC TS 63109:2022
PD IEC TS 63209-2:2022
PD IEC TS 63349-2:2022
SAE AIR 46C-2022
SAE AMS 2453A-2022
SAE AMS 2801C-2022
SAE AMS 3095B-2022
SAE AMS 4251C-2022
SAE AMS 4544J-2022
SAE AMS 5046F-2022
SAE AMS 5786J-2022
SAE AMS 5843H-2022
SAE AMS 6494C-2022
SAE AMS 7287A-2022
SAE ARP 1821C-2022
SAE ARP 6257A-2022
SAE AS3239F-2022
SAE AS9316C-2022
SAE J1356-2022
SAE J1939-22-2022
SAE J2933-2022
SAE J3179-2022
SAE J855-2022
UL 5085-1 2022-06
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ACI CODE 355.2-22
ACI PRC-549.3-22
ANSI/IES LM-91-22
API MPMS 14.1 2022
API RP 945-2022
ASME A112.14.4-2022
ASME B31.1-2022
ASTM A 1044/A 1044M-22
ASTM A 1097/A 1097M-22
ASTM A 514/A 514M-22
ASTM A 581/A 581M-22
ASTM A 820/A 820M-22
ASTM C 203-22
ASTM C 476-22
ASTM C 737-22
ASTM D 2419-22
ASTM D 2887-22
ASTM D 3302/D 3302M-22
ASTM D 4298-22
ASTM D 5110-22
ASTM D 5156-22
ASTM D 5336-22
ASTM D 7202-22
ASTM D 8392-22
ASTM E 1963-22
ASTM E 2045-22
ASTM E 2313-22
ASTM E 2769-22
ASTM E 3050-22
ASTM E 3344-22
ASTM E 3350-22
ASTM F 3419-22
BS 5838:2022
BS EN 1434-6:2022
BS EN 1978:2022
BS EN 13888-1:2022
BS EN 13888-2:2022
BS EN 17681-1:2022
BS EN 17681-2:2022
BS EN 62271-212:2022
BS EN IEC 60318-7:2022
BS EN IEC 60384-1-1:2022
BS EN IEC 60475:2022
BS EN IEC 60598-2-22:2022
BS EN IEC 61557-11:2022
BS EN IEC 61753-053-02:2022
BS EN IEC 62271-204:2022
BS EN IEC 62271-4:2022
BS EN IEC 62282-4-101:2022
BS EN IEC 62623:2022
BS EN ISO 128-3:2022
BS EN ISO 1461:2022
BS EN ISO 4943:2022
BS EN ISO 5270:2022
BS EN ISO 6942:2022
BS EN ISO 11114-6:2022
BS EN ISO 11403-2:2022
BS EN ISO 12312-1:2022
BS EN ISO 12623:2022
BS EN ISO 12625-4:2022
BS EN ISO 12628:2022
BS ISO 603-15:2022
BS ISO 603-16:2022
BS ISO/IEC 10192-4-1:2022
BS ISO/IEC 23003-6:2022
DIN 199-4 2022-09
DIN 30-10 2022-09
DIN 30652-4 2022-09
DIN 4057 2022-09
DIN 50905-1 2022-09
DIN 50905-3 2022-09
DIN 51085 2022-09
DIN 54231 2022-09
DIN 58557-1 2022-09
DIN 85003-1 2022-09
DIN/TS 10068 2022-09
IEC 60730-1-2022
IEC 61755-2-2-2022
IEC 62047-42-2022
IEC 62764-1-2022
IEC 62819-2022
IEC 63171-4-2022
IEC 63171-5-2022
IEC 63299-2022
IEC PAS 62923-101-2022
IEC TR 60825-8-2022
IEEE Std 1900.6b-2022
IEEE Std 2781-2022
ISO 2789:2022
ISO 5623:2022
ISO 7784-3:2022
ISO 13165-2:2022
ISO 22733-1:2022
ISO 22863-12:2022
ISO 23778:2022
ISO 29481-3:2022
ISO/TS 14827-4:2022
ISO/TS 20684-6:2022
PD CEN ISO/TR 6026:2022
PD CEN/TR 17838:2022
PD IEC PAS 61340-5-6:2022
PD IEC TR 61760-3-1:2022
PD IEC TR 61850-10-3:2022
PD ISO/IEC TR 22216:2022
PD ISO/IEC TR 24368:2022
SAE AMS 2269G-2022
SAE AMS 2407G-2022
SAE AMS 3143C-2022
SAE AMS 4320C-2022
SAE AMS 5548R-2022
SAE AMS 5884E-2022
SAE AMS-M-3171A-2022
SAE AMS-T-21595A-2022
SAE J792-2022
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ACI PRC-560-22
API MPMS 17.6 2022
API Spec 5CRA-2022
AS 2885.3:2022
ASME A112.36.2-2022
ASME PCC-1-2022
ASTM A 635/A 635M-22
ASTM A 693-22
ASTM A 956/A 956M-22
ASTM D 5513-22
ASTM D 5530-22
ASTM D 6385-22
ASTM D 720/D 720M-22
ASTM D 8406-22
ASTM E 2172-22
ASTM E 2524-22
ASTM E 3263-22
ASTM F 1970-22
ASTM F 2257-22
ASTM F 3341/F 3341M-22
BS EN 16247-3:2022
BS EN 16247-4:2022
BS EN 50399:2022
BS EN 61753-089-02:2022
BS EN IEC 61280-4-3:2022
BS EN IEC 61726:2022
BS EN IEC 62077:2022
BS EN ISO 10101-1:2022
BS EN ISO 17636-2:2022
BS EN ISO 18563-1:2022
BS EN ISO 24211:2022
BS EN ISO 29768:2022
BS EN ISO/IEC 24760-1:2022
BS IEC 61196-4-1:2022
BS IEC 62862-4-1:2022
BS IEC 63171-4:2022
BS IEC 63275-1:2022
BS IEC SRD 63188:2022
BS IEC SRD 63233-1:2022
BS ISO 4272:2022
BS ISO 8157:2022
BS ISO 16378:2022
BS ISO 18813:2022
BS ISO 21629-2:2022
BS ISO 22863-12:2022
BS ISO 23218-2:2022
BS ISO 28178:2022
BS ISO 31600:2022
BS ISO/IEC 15408-4:2022
BS ISO/IEC 15408-5:2022
BS ISO/IEC 22989:2022
BS ISO/IEC 23385:2022
BS ISO/IEC 29192-8:2022
BS ISO/IEC 30115-1:2022
BS ISO/IEC 30142-2:2022
BS ISO/IEC 30150-1:2022
EEMUA 246-2022
IAPMO IGC 127-2022
IEC 60404-8-4-2022
IEC 60512-27-200-2022
IEC 60601-2-54-2022
IEC 61196-4-2022
IEC 61406-1-2022
IEC 62007-1-2022
IEC 62148-12-2022
IEC 62648-2022
IEC 62980-2022
IEC 63207-2022
IEC 63254-2022
IEC TR 62471-4-2022
IEC TS 62607-6-21-2022
ISO 362-3:2022
ISO 603-15:2022
ISO 603-16:2022
ISO 5412:2022
ISO 5755:2022
ISO 6709:2022
ISO 7496-2:2022
ISO 8130-16:2022
ISO 8157:2022
ISO 11531:2022
ISO 13349-1:2022
ISO 14389:2022
ISO 16000-3:2022
ISO 23218-2:2022
ISO 23316-1:2022
ISO 24417:2022
ISO 24543:2022
ISO/CIE TR 21783:2022
ISO/IEC 13818-1:2022
ISO/IEC 18181-3:2022
ISO/IEC 19075-9:2022
ISO/IEC 19823-11:2022
ISO/IEC 21000-22:2022
ISO/IEC 21122-5:2022
ISO/IEC 23008-12:2022
ISO/IEC 23090-3:2022
ISO/TR 6750-2:2022
ISO/TS 16486-8:2022
ISO/TS 20684-4:2022
ISO/TS 20684-5:2022
PD CLC/TR 50658:2022
PD IEC PAS 62923:2022
PD ISO/IEC TS 25052-1:2022
PD ISO/TR 14997-2:2022
PD ISO/TS 3736-1:2022
PD ISO/TS 3736-2:2022
PD ISO/TS 13471-2:2022
PD ISO/TS 18759:2022
PD ISO/TS 20141:2022
SAE AIR 5128A-2022
SAE AIR 6183-2022
SAE AMS 3644H-2022
SAE AMS 3824C-2022
SAE AMS 3865C-2022
SAE AMS 3902E-2022
SAE AMS 4614J-2022
SAE AMS 5557K-2022
SAE AMS 5655G-2022
SAE AMS 6509B-2022
SAE ARP 4943-2022
SAE AS85720C-2022
SAE J1715-2022
SAE J2968-1-2022
SAE J3138-2022
SAE J361-2022
SAE J944-2022
UL 674 2022-07
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## ithilien

I need IEC 60XXX series daniel_garciad@hotmail.com

BR

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ASME A112.19.3-2022
ASME A112.4.14-2022
ASME A112.6.8-2022
ASME B16.11-2021
ASTM A 897/A 897M-22
ASTM C 1433M-22
ASTM C 1840/C 1840M-22
ASTM C 1904-22
ASTM C 1921/C 1921M-22
ASTM D 3605-22
ASTM D 3606-22
ASTM D 4627-22
ASTM D 5056-22
ASTM D 5600-22
ASTM D 570-22
ASTM D 5757-22
ASTM D 6595-22
ASTM D 7214-22
ASTM D 7319-22
ASTM D 7414-22
ASTM D 7415-22
ASTM D 7418-22
ASTM D 7624-22
ASTM D 7721-22
ASTM E 1186-22
ASTM E 119-22
ASTM E 136-22
ASTM E 2169-22
ASTM E 3316-22
ASTM E 3326-22
ASTM F 1978-22
ASTM F 3097-22
ASTM F 3109-22
ASTM F 3127-22
BS EN 2287:2022
BS EN 3645-001:2022
BS EN 13141-8:2022
BS EN 14525:2022
BS EN 15882-2:2022
BS EN 15947-5:2022
BS EN 16072:2022
BS EN 16247-2:2022
BS EN 50397-2:2022
BS EN IEC 60309-2:2022
BS EN IEC 60587:2022
BS EN IEC 60598-2-18:2022
BS EN IEC 60794-1-220:2022
BS EN IEC 62453-2:2022
BS EN ISO 5467-1:2022
BS EN ISO 5467-2:2022
BS EN ISO 6165:2022
BS EN ISO 9333:2022
BS EN ISO 10101-2:2022
BS EN ISO 13137:2022
BS EN ISO 18618:2022
BS EN ISO 24805:2022
BS IEC 61196-1-124:2022
BS ISO 5623:2022
BS ISO 13004:2022
BS ISO/IEC 27400:2022
DNV-ST-0322-2022
EEMUA 168-2022
IEC 60320-3-2022
IEC 62471-6-2022
IEC 62715-2-2022
IEC 62841-4-6-2022
IEC 62947-2022
IEC 63286-2022
IEC TR 60890-2022
IEC TR 61292-12-2022
IEC TR 63357-2022
IEC TS 61496-4-3-2022
IEC TS 62607-6-20-2022
IEC TS 63350-2022
IEEE Std 1500-2022
ISO 603-14:2022
ISO 898-2:2022
ISO 6165:2022
ISO 7963:2022
ISO 8000-2:2022
ISO 8100-33:2022
ISO 10121-3:2022
ISO 10791-10:2022
ISO 11711-2:2022
ISO 12625-15:2022
ISO 13119:2022
ISO 13215-3:2022
ISO 13349-2:2022
ISO 15865:2022
ISO 16396-1:2022
ISO 16578:2022
ISO 16976-2:2022
ISO 17862:2022
ISO 18113-1:2022
ISO 18113-2:2022
ISO 18113-3:2022
ISO 18113-4:2022
ISO 18113-5:2022
ISO 22029:2022
ISO 23861:2022
ISO 28596:2022
ISO/IEC 21122-4:2022
ISO/IEC 27556:2022
ISO/TS 16922:2022
ISO/TS 20684-7:2022
PAS 1899:2022
PAS 6463:2022
PD CEN/TS 17633:2022
PD CEN/TS 17847:2022
PD ISO/CIE TR 21783:2022
PD ISO/TR 22126-5:2022
PD ISO/TS 2610:2022
PD ISO/TS 4699:2022
PD ISO/TS 6336-20:2022
PD ISO/TS 6336-21:2022
PD ISO/TS 12788:2022
PD ISO/TS 23860:2022
PD ISO/TS 23885:2022
PD ISO/TS 24519:2022
SAE AIR 5691B-2022
SAE AIR 7209-2022
SAE AMS 3909/3A-2022
SAE AMS 4163G-2022
SAE AMS 5648N-2022
SAE AMS 5824G-2022
SAE AMS 5915B-2022
SAE AMS 6371M-2022
SAE AMS 6430K-2022
SAE AMS 6434J-2022
SAE AMS 6528E-2022
SAE AMS-A-25463-2022
SAE ARP 6824-2022
SAE AS3326B-2022
SAE AS6849-2022
SAE AS6922-2022
SAE AS977A-2022
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI N42.17AC-2022
API 510-2022
API RP 621-2022
API St 607-2022
ASME A112.19.5-2022
ASME A112.6.4-2022
ASME B89.4.19-2021
ASME PTB-2-2022
ASTM A 193/A 193M-22
ASTM A 522/A 522M-22
ASTM A 587-22
ASTM B 131-22
ASTM B 230/B 230M-22
ASTM B 283/B 283M-22
ASTM B 30-22
ASTM B 5-22
ASTM B 505/B 505M-22
ASTM B 606/B 606M-22
ASTM B 88-22
ASTM C 1567-22
ASTM C 1675-22
ASTM C 226-22
ASTM C 865-22
ASTM D 1711-22
ASTM D 2949-22
ASTM D 3053-22
ASTM D 3909/D 3909M-22
ASTM D 4176-22
ASTM D 4219-22
ASTM D 5112-22
ASTM D 7328-22
ASTM D 8166-22
ASTM D 8439-22
ASTM D 8448/D 8448M-22
ASTM D 975-22
ASTM E 1424-22
ASTM E 1867-22
ASTM E 3317-22
ASTM F 1063-22
ASTM F 2374-22
ASTM F 3560-22
ASTM F 493-22
ASTM F 647-22
BS EN 15947-1:2022
BS EN 15947-3:2022
BS EN IEC 61400-12-3:2022
BS EN IEC 61400-12-6:2022
BS EN IEC 61400-50-2:2022
BS EN IEC 61400-50:2022
BS EN IEC 61753-043-02:2022
BS EN IEC 61755-2-1:2022
BS EN IEC 61788-22-3:2022
BS EN IEC 61855:2022
BS EN IEC 62680-1-3:2022
BS EN IEC 62722-1:2022
BS EN ISO 3107:2022
BS EN ISO 4465:2022
BS EN ISO 9288:2022
BS EN ISO 11296-9:2022
BS EN ISO 12629:2022
BS EN ISO 12872:2022
BS EN ISO 15701:2022
BS EN ISO 16890-2:2022
BS EN ISO 18096:2022
BS EN ISO 18098:2022
BS EN ISO 18134-1:2022
BS EN ISO 19650-4:2022
BS EN ISO 22674:2022
BS EN ISO 23611-4:2022
BS EN ISO 23674:2022
BS EN ISO 24194:2022
BS EN ISO 24584:2022
BS EN ISO 29461-2:2022
BS EN ISO 29465:2022
BS EN ISO 29468:2022
BS EN ISO 41018:2022
BS IEC 61196-1-125:2022
BS IEC 61196-1-126:2022
BS ISO/IEC 15408-1:2022
BS ISO/IEC 15408-3:2022
BS ISO/IEC 18045:2022
BS ISO/IEC 30115-2:2022
DNV-RP-0591-2022
GMW 15448-2022
IAPMO PS 23-2022
IEC 60071-12-2022
IEC 60335-2-114-2022
IEC 60335-2-16-2022
IEC 60335-2-17-2022
IEC 60335-2-3-2022
IEC 60335-2-54-2022
IEC 60335-2-85-2022
IEC 60749-37-2022
IEC 61196-1-326-2022
IEC 62341-6-1-2022
IEEE Std 1730-2022
ISO 128-2:2022
ISO 5231:2022
ISO 5842:2022
ISO 7176-25:2022
ISO 9867:2022
ISO 10715:2022
ISO 13008:2022
ISO 16378:2022
ISO 16840-3:2022
ISO 20766-17:2022
ISO 20816-3:2022
ISO 20976-2:2022
ISO 21334:2022
ISO 21801-2:2022
ISO 22067-1:2022
ISO 22553-16:2022
ISO 23524:2022
ISO 24411:2022
ISO 34501:2022
ISO/IEC 14496-15:2022
ISO/IEC 22603-2:2022
ISO/TR 4673:2022
ISO/TR 9241-610:2022
ISO/TR 10825-2:2022
ISO/TS 20224-8:2022
ISO/TS 20224-9:2022
ISO/TS 23686:2022
ISO/TS 32002:2022
ISO/TS 42501:2022
ISO/TS 42502:2022
PD IEC/TR 62471-4:2022
SAE AMS 2241T-2022
SAE AMS 2432E-2022
SAE AMS 4468A-2022
SAE AMS 4472B-2022
SAE AMS 4602E-2022
SAE AMS 4966S-2022
SAE AMS 5553J-2022
SAE AMS 5826F-2022
SAE AMS 6372P-2022
SAE AMS 7361A-2022
SAE AS21980B-2022
SAE AS34501C-2022
SAE AS6099C-2022
SAE AS6298B-2022
SAE AS6554A-2022
SAE AS9392A-2022
SAE AS9393A-2022
SAE AS9395A-2022
SAE AS9583D-2022
SAE J2020-2022
SAE J3192-2022
SAE J3200-2022
SAE MA 1806A-2022
UL 1029 2022-07
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!



new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 15-2022
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 34-2022
API RP 15TL4-2022
API Spec 11E-2022
ASME A112.6.3-2022
ASME A112.6.7-2022
ASTM A 674-22
ASTM B 1020/B 1020M-22
ASTM B 140/B 140M-22
ASTM B 249/B 249M-22
ASTM B 422/B 422M-22
ASTM B 424-22
ASTM B 498/B 498M-22
ASTM B 584-22
ASTM B 709-22
ASTM B 802/B 802M-22
ASTM C 1103-22
ASTM C 940-22
ASTM D 150-22
ASTM D 2652-22
ASTM D 2699-22
ASTM D 2977-22
ASTM D 3238-22
ASTM D 3311-22
ASTM D 3580-22
ASTM D 4452/D 4452M-22
ASTM D 4513-22
ASTM D 4929-22
ASTM D 5184-22
ASTM D 5268-22
ASTM D 6874-22
ASTM D 7412-22
ASTM D 8360-22
ASTM E 2322-22
ASTM E 661-22
ASTM E 695-22
ASTM E 72-22
ASTM F 1960-22
ASTM F 3158-22
ASTM G 193-22
BS EN 3375-001:2022
BS EN 15085-6:2022
BS EN 15714-3:2022
BS EN 17528:2022
BS EN 50122-1:2022
BS EN 50708-2-3:2022
BS EN 50708-3-4:2022
BS EN IEC 60512-27-200:2022
BS EN IEC 62680-1-2:2022
BS EN ISO 898-2:2022
BS EN ISO 7494-2:2022
BS EN ISO 12006-3:2022
BS EN ISO 12624:2022
BS EN ISO 13349-2:2022
BS EN ISO 18097:2022
BS EN ISO 18099:2022
BS EN ISO 19168-2:2022
BS EN ISO 20535:2022
BS EN ISO 21789:2022
BS EN ISO 21856:2022
BS EN ISO 23821:2022
BS EN ISO 23936-1:2022
BS EN ISO 24019:2022
BS EN ISO 24804:2022
BS EN ISO 29462:2022
BS EN ISO 29481-3:2022
BS EN ISO 29770:2022
BS IEC 61400-12-2:2022
BS IEC 62047-42:2022
CSA Z245.1:22
CSA Z7396.1:22
DNV-ST-0595-2022
IEC 60092-306-2022
IEC 60335-2-21-2022
IEC 60364-5-57-2022
IEC 60738-1-2022
IEC 61558-2-13-2022
IEC 61975-2022
IEC 62196-2-2022
IEC 62232-2022
IEC 62680-4-1-2022
IEC 63237-1-2022
IEC 63356-1-2022
IEC 63365-2022
IEC PAS 63446-2022
IEC TR 60068-3-12-2022
IEC TS 62257-100-2022
IEEE Std 2937-2022
ISO 187:2022
ISO 2232:2022
ISO 3739-1:2022
ISO 4827:2022
ISO 5167-3:2022
ISO 5167-5:2022
ISO 5167-6:2022
ISO 7906:2022
ISO 8518:2022
ISO 11127-6:2022
ISO 11644:2022
ISO 12151-2:2022
ISO 13807:2022
ISO 15830-4:2022
ISO 16976-1:2022
ISO 19659-3:2022
ISO 22361:2022
ISO 23711:2022
ISO 24161:2022
ISO 24675-1:2022
ISO 29466:2022
ISO 32210:2022
ISO/ASTM 52909:2022
ISO/IEC 19794-14:2022
ISO/IEC 23090-16:2022
ISO/IEC 27001:2022
ISO/IEC 27005:2022
ISO/IEC TR 24485:2022
ISO/IEC TS 4213:2022
ISO/TS 21719-2:2022
PD CEN/TR 17884:2022
PD CEN/TS 17676:2022
PD CEN/TS 17843:2022
PD IEC TR 60825-8:2022
PD IEC TR 61292-12:2022
PD IEC TR 61390:2022
SAE AMS 2442A-2022
SAE AMS 2588-2022
SAE AMS 4473B-2022
SAE AMS 4675F-2022
SAE AMS 4730J-2022
SAE AMS 6257G-2022
SAE AMS 6260T-2022
SAE AMS 6323N-2022
SAE AMS 6950A-2022
SAE AMS-S-8802F-2022
SAE AS1895/10E-2022
SAE AS4311B-2022
SAE AS4972A-2022
SAE AS85049/125-2022
SAE AS85421/13D-2022
SAE AS85421/17D-2022
SAE AS85421/4F-2022
SAE AS9360D-2022
SAE AS9397C-2022
SAE AS9398D-2022
SAE J1505-2022
UL 1559 2022-09
UL 1565 2022-07
UL 2580 2022-06
```


if need - write to e-mailSee More: new standards

----------


## Gacojo69

Hello, could anybody share last revision of ISO 3834 :2021??

Thx a lot

----------


## popov_al

> Hello, could anybody share last revision of ISO 3834 :2021??
> 
> Thx a lot



read **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and free download

----------


## egyptiger1

Please share ISO 15590-4 urgently 
Thanks

----------


## daniel.torres

Hello

I am looking for the ISO 8655 series. If you have them and can send them to me, I would appreciate it.

Thank you in advance

torresdaniel2006@gmail.com

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
API Bull 590-2022
API MPMS 14.13-2022
ASTM A 1055/A 1055M - 22
ASTM B 570-22
ASTM B 600-22
ASTM B 803/B 803M-22
ASTM B 941-22
ASTM B 944-22
ASTM B 957/B 957M-22
ASTM C 1695-22
ASTM C 1728-22
ASTM D 1993-22
ASTM D 2148-22
ASTM D 2244-22
ASTM D 5102/D 5102M-22
ASTM D 5277-22
ASTM D 7176-22
ASTM D 8469-22
ASTM D 8473-22
ASTM D 8477-22
ASTM E 1054-22
ASTM E 1153-22
ASTM E 1820-22
ASTM E 1827-22
ASTM E 2589-22
ASTM E 3004-22
ASTM E 3107/E 3107M-22
ASTM E 492-22
ASTM E 596-22
ASTM F 1686-22
ASTM F 1687-22
ASTM F 2204/F 2204M-22
ASTM F 2464-22
ASTM F 3554-22
ASTM F 3611-22
ASTM F 538-22
ASTM F 970-22
BS 34401:2022
BS EN 88-1:2022
BS EN 88-2:2022
BS EN 125:2022
BS EN 161:2022
BS EN 257:2022
BS EN 1097-7:2022
BS EN 1106:2022
BS EN 1253-6:2022
BS EN 1253-7:2022
BS EN 1253-8:2022
BS EN 1467:2022
BS EN 6052:2022
BS EN 12374:2022
BS EN 12377:2022
BS EN 12806:2022
BS EN 12952-16:2022
BS EN 12952-3:2022
BS EN 12952-8:2022
BS EN 13048:2022
BS EN 13084-9:2022
BS EN 13799:2022
BS EN 14592:2022
BS EN 15987:2022
BS EN 16304:2022
BS EN 16565:2022
BS EN 16592:2022
BS EN 16757:2022
BS EN 63171-5:2022
BS EN IEC 61300-2-43:2022
BS EN IEC 61300-2-5:2022
BS EN IEC 61755-1:2022
BS EN IEC 61755-2-2:2022
BS EN IEC 62604-2:2022
BS EN IEC 63299:2022
BS EN ISO 4532:2022
BS EN ISO 6709:2022
BS EN ISO 13479:2022
BS EN ISO 18778:2022
IEC 60335-2-8-2022
IEC 60364-8-82-2022
IEC 60755-1-2022
IEC 61558-2-2-2022
IEC 62196-3-2022
IEC 62714-2-2022
IEC 63119-2-2022
IEC 63356-2-2022
IEC PAS 63441-2022
IEC TR 62899-550-1-2022
IEC TR 63425-2022
IEC TS 62196-4-2022
IEEE Std 1264-2022
ISO 4530:2022
ISO 5946:2022
ISO 6769:2022
ISO 6834:2022
ISO 8528-10:2022
ISO 10497:2022
ISO 12625-18:2022
ISO 13704:2022
ISO 13810:2022
ISO 14284:2022
ISO 14577-5:2022
ISO 15388:2022
ISO 15615:2022
ISO 16976-3:2022
ISO 19410-1:2022
ISO 28765:2022
ISO 29469:2022
ISO/IEC 19566-7:2022
ISO/IEC 29120-1:2022
ISO/TS 37172:2022
JEDEC JESD625C-2022
PD IEC TR 63425:2022
SAE AIR 4923B-2022
SAE AMS 3023C-2022
SAE AMS 4367A-2022
SAE AMS 4374A-2022
SAE AMS 4958F-2022
SAE AMS 5639K-2022
SAE AMS 5676G-2022
SAE AMS 6381K-2022
SAE AMS 6484F-2022
SAE AMS 6523J-2022
SAE AMS 6529E-2022
SAE ARP 5991A-2022
SAE AS4052C-2022
SAE AS4310B-2022
SAE AS85421/12D-2022
SAE AS85421/15D-2022
SAE AS85421/3D-2022
SAE AS85421/5D-2022
SAE AS9574D-2022
SAE J1078-2022
SAE J2284/4-2022
SAE J2719/1-2022
SAE J3265-2022
UL 1642 2022-10
UL 962 2022-10
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## Flier

> Hello!
> 
> new standards (last week)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> AASHTO M 320-21
> ...



kindly ask to share SAE ARP 5265C full

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
AASHTO M 281-22
ACI PRC-506.5-22
ACI SPEC-350.1-22
API Bull 4565-2022
ASSE Std 1086-2022
ASSE Std 1087-2022
ASTM A 1078/A 1078M-22
ASTM A 1111-22
ASTM A 775/A 775M-22
ASTM A 934/A 934M-22
ASTM B 409-22
ASTM B 537-22
ASTM B 675-22
ASTM B 688-22
ASTM B 690-22
ASTM B 86-22
ASTM D 2711-22
ASTM D 3228-22
ASTM D 3237-22
ASTM D 3831-22
ASTM D 3948-22
ASTM D 4381-22
ASTM D 5571-22
ASTM D 5630-22
ASTM D 6195-22
ASTM D 6529-22
ASTM D 6927-22
ASTM D 7625-22
ASTM D 8150-22
ASTM D 8196-22
ASTM D 8197-22
ASTM D 8442-22
ASTM E 2362-22
ASTM E 2970-22
ASTM E 3078/E 3078M-22
ASTM E 3110/E 3110M-22
ASTM E 3323-22
ASTM E 363-22
ASTM F 2506-22
ASTM F 2577-22
ASTM F 2906-22
BS 10125:2022
BS EN 933-5:2022
BS EN 1366-10:2022
BS EN 1468:2022
BS EN 12177:2022
BS EN 15502-2-1:2022
BS EN 16329:2022
BS EN 16898:2022
BS EN 17656:2022
BS EN 17672:2022
BS EN 50089:2022
BS EN 50173-20:2022
BS EN 50187:2022
BS EN 50697:2022
BS EN 60738-1:2022
BS EN IEC 61300-3-35:2022
BS EN IEC 61400-12-1:2022
BS EN IEC 62604-1:2022
BS EN IEC 62841-4-7:2022
BS EN IEC 63207:2022
BS EN IEC 63254:2022
BS EN ISO 7963:2022
BS EN ISO 10121-3:2022
BS EN ISO 10715:2022
BS EN ISO 11644:2022
BS EN ISO 13807:2022
BS EN ISO 14389:2022
BS EN ISO 16890-4:2022
BS EN ISO 23861:2022
BS EN ISO/CIE 11664-2:2022
BS IEC 61196-1-326:2022
BS IEC 62715-2:2022
BS IEC 63284:2022
BS ISO/IEC 19794-14:2022
BS ISO/IEC 19823-11:2022
BS ISO/IEC 27005:2022
BS ISO/IEC 27556:2022
BS ISO/IEC/IEEE 32675:2022
DIN 8930-2 2022-10
IEC 60867-2022
IEC 61543-2022
IEC 61951-2-2020
IEC 62037-7-2022
IEC 62052-41-2022
IEC 62391-1-2022
IEC/IEEE 62582-2-2022
IEC/IEEE 62582-4-2022
IEEE Std 1765-2022
ISO 923:2022
ISO 1522:2022
ISO 3679:2022
ISO 4769:2022
ISO 6980-1:2022
ISO 6980-2:2022
ISO 6980-3:2022
ISO 10993-2:2022
ISO 12153:2022
ISO 18122:2022
ISO 18951-2:2022
ISO 19409:2022
ISO 21243:2022
ISO 21634:2022
ISO 21940-21:2022
ISO 21994:2022
ISO 22138:2022
ISO 23942:2022
ISO 24057:2022
ISO 24239:2022
ISO 29766:2022
ISO 34502:2022
ISO/IEC 23002-7:2022
ISO/IEC 23092-3:2022
ISO/IEC 27557:2022
ISO/IEC/IEEE 15026-2:2022
ISO/IEC/IEEE 42010:2022
ISO/TS 15791-2:2022
ISO/TS 17975:2022
ISO/TS 23471:2022
NSF/ANSI 401-2021
NSF/ANSI/CAN 50-2021
PD CEN/TR 15281:2022
PD CEN/TR 17904:2022
SAE AMS 3266B-2022
SAE AMS 4553E-2022
SAE AMS 4613B-2022
SAE AMS 5700H-2022
SAE AMS 6450L-2022
SAE AMS 6495C-2022
SAE AS5929C-2022
SAE AS595E-2022
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
AASHTO T 346-22
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 154-2022
ASCE/EWRI 2-22
ASTM A 1046/A 1046M-22
ASTM A 1063/A 1063M-22
ASTM A 1109-22
ASTM A 370-22
ASTM A 582/A 582M-22
ASTM A 653/A 653M-22
ASTM A 792/A 792M-22
ASTM A 875/A 875M-22
ASTM A 944-22
ASTM B 241/B 241M-22
ASTM B 434-22
ASTM B 435-22
ASTM B 958/B 958M-22
ASTM C 939/C 939M-22
ASTM D 2624-22
ASTM D 3203-22
ASTM D 3342-22
ASTM D 3512/D 3512M-22
ASTM D 3562-22
ASTM D 4418-22
ASTM D 4590-22
ASTM D 6082-22
ASTM D 6087-22
ASTM D 6203-22
ASTM D 6935-22
ASTM D 7165-22
ASTM D 7215-22
ASTM D 8054/D 8054M-22
ASTM D 979/D 979M-22
ASTM E 1348-22
ASTM E 1415-22
ASTM E 1663-22
ASTM E 2758-22
ASTM E 384-22
ASTM E 69-22
ASTM E 7-22
ASTM E 950/E 950M-22
ASTM F 2407/F 2407M-22
ASTM F 3352/F 3352M-22
ASTM F 3588-22
BS 7870-2:2022
BS EN 88-3:2022
BS EN 1493:2022
BS EN 14487-1:2022
BS EN 15354:2022
BS EN 15947-4:2022
BS EN 15969-2:2022
BS EN 17020-1:2022
BS EN 50549-10:2022
BS EN 62453-309:2022
BS EN IEC 62980:2022
BS EN IEC 63286:2022
BS EN ISO 2747:2022
BS EN ISO 5167-3:2022
BS EN ISO 5167-5:2022
BS EN ISO 5167-6:2022
BS EN ISO 10993-2:2022
BS EN ISO 13349-1:2022
BS EN ISO 16396-1:2022
BS EN ISO 22361:2022
BS IEC 60755-1:2022
BS IEC 62629-62-11:2022
BS ISO/IEC 15026-2:2022
BS ISO/IEC 27553-1:2022
BS ISO/IEC 27557:2022
BS ISO/IEC 29120-1:2022
BS ISO/IEC/IEEE 42010:2022
CGA C-17-2022
DIN 14035 2022-11
DIN 14475 2022-10
DIN 18126 2022-10
DIN 18852 2022-10
DIN 18857-1 2022-11
DIN 28124-3 2022-11
DIN 32676 2022-10
DIN 3523 2022-11
DIN 51454 2022-11
DIN 51830-1 2022-10
DIN 51908 2022-10
DIN 5340 2022-11
DIN 6853-2 2022-11
DIN 77200-1 2022-10
DIN 7815-1 2022-10
DIN 7852 2022-10
DIN 7893 2022-11
DIN 83404-1 2022-11
DIN/TS 14530-29 2022-10
DIN/TS 19689 2022-10
IEC 60286-3-2022
IEC 60799-2022
IEC 60951-3-2022
IEC 63115-1-2022
IEC 63203-801-1-2022
IEC 63203-801-2-2022
IEC PAS 63454-2022
IEC TR 62715-6-21-2022
IEC TS 62607-6-22-2022
IEC TS 62933-3-3-2022
IEEE Std 2405-2022
IEEE Std 802.3cs-2022
ISO 5667-26:2022
ISO 11382:2022
ISO 18418-2:2022
ISO 20691:2022
ISO 21734-1:2022
ISO 23669:2022
ISO 24139-1:2022
ISO/IEC 27553-1:2022
ISO/TS 5568:2022
JEDEC JESD262-2022
PD CEN ISO/TS 14827-4:2022
PD IEC PAS 63454:2022
PD IEC TR 60878:2022
PD IEC TR 60890:2022
PD ISO/IEC TR 24485:2022
PD ISO/IEC TS 4213:2022
PD ISO/PAS 22596:2022
PD ISO/TR 9241-610:2022
PD ISO/TR 10825-2:2022
PD ISO/TS 10020:2022
PD ISO/TS 23686:2022
PD ISO/TS 32001:2022
PD ISO/TS 42501:2022
SAE AMS 6925D-2022
SAE AMS 6926D-2022
SAE ARP 5891A-2022
UL 1741 2022-10
UL 60335-2-24 2022-07
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## shyam murugesan

Hi , Anyone having MESC number derivation table for valves. Please share

----------


## douer2019007

Hello, popov_al! I sent an email to your email address "popov_al@perm.ru" but was rejected. The error report said, "***P error, RCPT TO: Host perm.ru(213.87.75.37) RCPT TO said 554 5.7.1 : Sender address rejected: Reject message from your domain." Does this email address reject any messages sent from China? Please help solving the problem or providing another method for contacting you. Thanks.
My email: douer2015007@163.com

----------


## douer2019007

Hello, popov_al! I have sent three emails to your email address cd@snti.ru. Please reply at your earliest convenience, thank you!

----------


## popov_al

Hello!



new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 118.1-2022
ANSI GPTC Z380.1-2022
ASTM A 1060/A 1060M-22
ASTM A 234/A 234M-22
ASTM A 463/A 463M-22
ASTM A 951/A 951M-22
ASTM C 1224-22
ASTM C 1556-22
ASTM D 1494-22
ASTM D 2170/D 2170M-22
ASTM D 2171/D 2171M-22
ASTM D 2239-22
ASTM D 2291/D 2291M-22
ASTM D 3343-22
ASTM D 3655-22
ASTM D 3780-22
ASTM D 3782-22
ASTM D 4153-22
ASTM D 4814-22
ASTM D 4867/D 4867M-22
ASTM D 5204-22
ASTM D 5319-22
ASTM D 6413/D 6413M-22
ASTM D 653-22
ASTM D 6711/D 6711M-22
ASTM D 6971-22
ASTM D 7291/D 7291M-22
ASTM D 7452-22
ASTM D 8111-22
ASTM D 8200-22
ASTM D 8410-22
ASTM D 883-22
ASTM E 1605-22
ASTM E 1753-22
ASTM E 2091-22
ASTM E 2115-22
ASTM E 3304-22
ASTM E 3356-22
ASTM E 3364-22
ASTM F 2285-22
ASTM F 2304-22
ASTM G 133-22
BS 25700:2022
BS EN 298:2022
BS EN 1643:2022
BS EN 12067-2:2022
BS EN 15947-2:2022
BS EN 17678-1:2022
BS EN 17763:2022
BS EN IEC 62196-1:2022
BS EN ISO 1179-2:2022
BS EN ISO 4042:2022
BS EN ISO 4530:2022
BS EN ISO 7906:2022
BS EN ISO 8872:2022
BS EN ISO 9227:2022
BS EN ISO 10101-3:2022
BS EN ISO 10497:2022
BS EN ISO 11127-6:2022
BS EN ISO 12153:2022
BS EN ISO 13704:2022
BS EN ISO 14284:2022
BS EN ISO 15615:2022
BS EN ISO 17072-2:2022
BS EN ISO 19410-1:2022
BS EN ISO 28765:2022
BS EN ISO 29466:2022
BS EN ISO 29469:2022
BS EN ISO 29766:2022
BS IEC/IEEE 62582-2:2022
BS ISO/IEC/IEEE 8802-1CS:2022
DIN 15159-2 2022-10
DIN 18500-1 2022-10
DIN 18500-100 2022-10
DIN 18866 2022-10
DIN 2425-4 2022-11
DIN 2460 2022-10
DIN 28086 2022-11
DIN 30723-1 2022-10
DIN 30723-2 2022-10
DIN 38030 2022-10
DIN 38409-59 2022-10
DIN 4067 2022-10
DIN 51220 2022-10
DIN 616 2022-10
DIN 617 2022-10
DIN 618 2022-10
DIN 74069 2022-10
DIN SPEC 32790 2022-11
DIN SPEC 91368 2022-10
DIN/TS 18004 2022-10
IEC 60216-5-2022
IEC 60910-2022
IEC 61196-10-2022
IEC 61400-50-1-2022
IEC 62275-2022
IEC 62618-2022
IEC 62629-62-11-2022
IEC 63203-402-1-2022
IEC TR 60878-2022
IEC TR 63377-2022
IEC TS 62474-1-2022
IEC TS 63383-2022
IEEE Std 1366-2022
IEEE Std 1559-2022
ISO 1179-2:2022
ISO 3079:2022
ISO 3163:2022
ISO 4437-4:2022
ISO 4628-5:2022
ISO 4698:2022
ISO 7623:2022
ISO 8872:2022
ISO 9227:2022
ISO 9277:2022
ISO 10240:2022
ISO 14093:2022
ISO 15830-3:2022
ISO 16053:2022
ISO 19609-3:2022
ISO 20730-2:2022
ISO 21487:2022
ISO 21911-1:2022
ISO 23265:2022
ISO 23586:2022
ISO 23668:2022
ISO 23806:2022
ISO 24084:2022
ISO 24197:2022
ISO 24564:2022
ISO 30400:2022
ISO/IEC 23090-7:2022
ISO/IEC 27559:2022
ISO/TS 5594:2022
ISO/TS 14074:2022
IWA 42:2022
PD CEN/TS 17553:2022
PD IEC TR 62715-6-21:2022
PD IEC TR 62899-550-1:2022
PD IEC TR 63377:2022
PD IEC TS 60034-25:2022
PD IEC TS 62257-100:2022
SAE AIR 6417-2022
SAE AMS 2431/2G-2022
SAE AMS 2451/3D-2022
SAE AMS 2476D-2022
SAE AMS 4086P-2022
SAE AMS 4401B-2022
SAE AMS 4458B-2022
SAE AMS 4466B-2022
SAE AMS 4898F-2022
SAE AMS 4914H-2022
SAE AMS 6415V-2022
SAE ARP 7044-2022
SAE AS33401B-2022
SAE AS4059G-2022
SAE AS7928/6E-2022
SAE J1938-2022
SAE J2461-2022
SAE J3125-2022
SAE J3210-2022
SAE J645-2022
UL 60079-26 2022-08
UL 61730-1 2022-10
```


if need - write to e-mailSee More: new standards

----------


## ceLebi

Thanks for sharing.

celebirisi@yahoo.com

----------


## ceLebi

Thanks

----------


## goal80

> Hello!
> 
> new standards (last week)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ACI PRC-544.11-22
> ...



Thank you
I just sent you an email and pm

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
API RP 1170-2022
ASTM A 1064/A 1064M-22
ASTM A 335/A 335M-22
ASTM A 376/A 376M-22
ASTM A 385/A 385M-22
ASTM A 787/A 787M-22
ASTM A 860/A 860M-22
ASTM B 441-22
ASTM C 183/C 183M-22
ASTM D 2737-22
ASTM D 3035-22
ASTM D 3994-22
ASTM D 4119-22
ASTM D 4154-22
ASTM D 4485-22
ASTM D 5118/D 5118M-22
ASTM D 6730-22
ASTM D 6845-22
ASTM D 7220-22
ASTM D 8003-22
ASTM D 8016-22
ASTM D 8144-22
ASTM D 8146-22
ASTM D 8488-22
ASTM E 1222-22
ASTM E 1503-22
ASTM E 2652-22
ASTM E 2921-22
ASTM E 2952-22
ASTM E 3259-22
ASTM E 3371-22
ASTM F 1295-22
ASTM F 1828-22
ASTM F 2337-22
ASTM F 2391-22
ASTM F 406-22
BS EN 12037:2022
BS EN 12580:2022
BS EN 12889:2022
BS EN 12952-9:2022
BS EN 15085-3:2022
BS EN 15238:2022
BS EN 15269-3:2022
BS EN 15969-1:2022
BS EN 16678:2022
BS EN 17534:2022
BS EN 17686:2022
BS EN 17737:2022
BS EN IEC 60318-8:2022
BS EN IEC 61290-1:2022
BS EN IEC 63119-2:2022
BS EN IEC 63356-2:2022
BS EN ISO 11127-7:2022
BS EN ISO 12625-15:2022
BS EN ISO 13119:2022
BS EN ISO 13165-2:2022
BS EN ISO 14087:2022
BS EN ISO 24197:2022
BS IEC 60910:2022
BS IEC 60951-1:2022
BS IEC 60951-3:2022
BS IEC 62397:2022
BS IEC 62873-3-3:2022
BS ISO 16000-3:2022
BS ISO/IEC 14496-10:2022
BS ISO/IEC 24668:2022
BS ISO/IEC 27559:2022
BS ISO/IEC 30105-4:2022
DIN 10186 2022-11
DIN 1052-11 2022-12
DIN 27205-11 2022-12
DIN 38412-59 2022-12
DIN 45678 2022-12
DIN 509 2022-12
DIN 54180-2 2022-11
DIN 54390 2022-12
DIN 55665 2022-11
DIN 58959-9 2022-12
DIN 6335 2022-12
DIN 81860-2 2022-12
DIN 83404-2 2022-11
DIN 83404-3 2022-11
DIN 85051-1 2022-11
DIN SPEC 91414-2 2022-11
DIN/TS 51698 2022-12
IEC 60286-2-2022
IEC 60904-5-2022
IEC 61196-10-1-2022
IEC 61980-3-2022
IEC 62037-1-2022
IEC 62037-8-2022
IEC 62386-103-2022
IEC 62397-2022
IEC 62606-2022
IEC 62705-2022
IEC 80000-6-2022
IEEE Std 1924.1-2022
ISO 306:2022
ISO 362-1:2022
ISO 1151-8:2022
ISO 3037:2022
ISO 3262-6:2022
ISO 3600:2022
ISO 4754:2022
ISO 5431:2022
ISO 5432:2022
ISO 5433:2022
ISO 7278-2:2022
ISO 10062:2022
ISO 11745:2022
ISO 13165-1:2022
ISO 14606:2022
ISO 18314-3:2022
ISO 19721:2022
ISO 20187-2:2022
ISO 22010:2022
ISO 23318:2022
ISO 23604:2022
ISO 23659:2022
ISO 24048:2022
ISO 24229:2022
ISO/IEC 21000-23:2022
ISO/IEC 24668:2022
ISO/IEC 30105-4:2022
ISO/IEC/IEEE 24748-7000:2022
ISO/IEC TR 21897:2022
ISO/IEC TR 29119-13:2022
JEDEC JESD22-B120-2022
PD CEN ISO/TS 21719-2:2022
PD IEC PAS 63446:2022
PD IEC TR 60068-3-12:2022
PD IEC TS 62196-4:2022
PD IEC TS 62607-6-16:2022
PD IEC TS 62933-3-3:2022
PD ISO/IEC TR 21897:2022
PD ISO/IEC TR 29119-13:2022
SAE AMS 4118M-2022
SAE AMS 4304C-2022
SAE AMS 4712H-2022
SAE AMS 5694K-2022
SAE AMS 5714E-2022
SAE AMS 5747E-2022
SAE AMS 5808D-2022
SAE AMS 5811E-2022
SAE AMS 5932C-2022
SAE AMS 7011-2022
SAE ARP 4392-2022
SAE AS478S-2022
SAE AS6071A-2022
SAE AS90347B-2022
SAE AS9101G-2022
SAE AS9146-2022
SAE J2024-2022
SAE J2284-5-2022
SAE J2777-2022
SAE J287-2022
UL 1277 2022-10
UL 1998 2022-11
UL 248-1 2022-10
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## subirme

Could you pls share: sujan.nj@gmail.com
Thanks in advance.

----------


## subirme

Could you pls share: sujan.nj@gmail.com
Thanks in advance.

----------


## ninja2

> Hello!
> 
> new standards (last week)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ACI PRC-362.2-21
> ...



Dear popov_al,
Could you please share UL486A-486B for my reference?
Thank you.

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 113-2022
API MPMS 19.3H 2022
API RP 1171-2022
AS 1049.2:2022
ASSE/IAPMO IGC 384-2022
ASTM A 1119/A 1119M-22
ASTM A 757/A 757M-22
ASTM B 200-22
ASTM B 545-22
ASTM B 605-22
ASTM B 821-22
ASTM B 840-22
ASTM B 842-22
ASTM C 1260-22
ASTM C 1925-22
ASTM C 896-22
ASTM D 1619-22
ASTM D 4017-22
ASTM D 4155-22
ASTM D 4231-22
ASTM D 7430/D 7430M-22
ASTM D 7757-22
ASTM D 7812-22
ASTM D 8453/D 8453M-22
ASTM E 1085-22
ASTM E 1277-22
ASTM E 2060-22
ASTM E 2335-22
ASTM E 2599-22
ASTM E 2690-22
ASTM E 2712-22
ASTM E 3047-22
ASTM E 3341-22
ASTM F 1741-22
ASTM F 1789-22
ASTM F 2019-22
ASTM F 2599-22
ASTM F 3005-22
ASTM F 3566-22
ASTM F 3618-22
BS EN 927-2:2022
BS EN 2266-008:2022
BS EN 4828:2022
BS EN 13300:2022
BS EN 14437:2022
BS EN 16923:2022
BS EN 17635:2022
BS EN 17666:2022
BS EN IEC 62196-2:2022
BS EN IEC 62232:2022
BS EN IEC 62680-4-1:2022
BS EN IEC 62947:2022
BS EN IEC 63237-1:2022
BS EN ISO 187:2022
BS EN ISO 1522:2022
BS EN ISO 6769:2022
BS EN ISO 7278-2:2022
BS EN ISO 7784-3:2022
BS EN ISO 11140-6:2022
BS EN ISO 14644-4:2022
BS EN ISO 18122:2022
BS EN ISO 18314-3:2022
BS EN ISO 23659:2022
BS IEC 60092-306:2022
BS IEC 62705:2022
BS IEC TR 63401-1:2022
BS ISO 362-1:2022
BS ISO 603-14:2022
BS ISO 2232:2022
BS ISO 3079:2022
BS ISO 3548-1:2022
BS ISO 4437-4:2022
BS ISO 4698:2022
BS ISO 4954:2022
BS ISO 5231:2022
BS ISO 5667-26:2022
BS ISO 5842:2022
BS ISO/IEC 24791-3:2022
IEC 60071-11-2022
IEC 60404-3-2022
IEC 60951-1-2022
IEC 61869-99-2022
IEC 62228-6-2022
IEC 62386-101-2022
IEC 62386-102-2022
IEC 62873-3-3-2022
IEC TS 62607-2-5-2022
IEC TS 62607-6-16-2022
IEEE Std 1139-2022
ISO 2834-2:2022
ISO 4344:2022
ISO 5149-4:2022
ISO 5227:2022
ISO 7097-2:2022
ISO 9094:2022
ISO 9455-1:2022
ISO 10088:2022
ISO 10447:2022
ISO 11127-7:2022
ISO 11140-6:2022
ISO 12604-3:2022
ISO 14644-4:2022
ISO 15118-9:2022
ISO 15592-3:2022
ISO 16090-1:2022
ISO 18314-5:2022
ISO 18951-1:2022
ISO 19131:2022
ISO 20187-1:2022
ISO 20187-3:2022
ISO 20399:2022
ISO 24525:2022
ISO 37170:2022
ISO/IEC 23090-15:2022
ISO/IEC 26564:2022
ISO/TS 16975-4:2022
ISO/TS 17321-4:2022
ISO/TS 19159-4:2022
ISO/TS 21569-7:2022
IWA 37-1:2022
PD IEC TS 63350:2022
PD IEC TS 63383:2022
SAE AIR 6989-2022
SAE AMS 4330E-2022
SAE AMS 5355J-2022
SAE AMS 5825J-2022
SAE AS1909D-2022
SAE AS1912D-2022
SAE AS33201C-2022
SAE AS6976/5-2022
SAE AS9163-2022
SAE AS9399C-2022
SAE J2735-2022
SAE J2779-2022
```


if need - write to e-mail or goto **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## k007

Hello,
Do you have : API 620 AD 2021
if yes can you shere ?
khoixuan1@gmail.com

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ACI PRC-242-22
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 17-2022
API MPMS 10.1 2022
API MPMS 10.2 2022
API RP 1110-2022
API RP 6J-2022
ASTM A 1085/A 1085M-22
ASTM A 420/A 420M-22
ASTM A 659/A 659M-22
ASTM B 975-22
ASTM C 1841-22
ASTM C 878/C 878M-22
ASTM D 1796-22
ASTM D 2485-22
ASTM D 3609-22
ASTM D 3861-22
ASTM D 4006-22
ASTM D 4539-22
ASTM D 6008-22
ASTM D 6321/D 6321M-22
ASTM D 6890-22
ASTM D 7486-22
ASTM D 7560-22
ASTM D 7639-22
ASTM D 7877-22
ASTM D 7880/D 7880M-22
ASTM D 972-22
ASTM E 1694-22
ASTM E 1958-22
ASTM E 2137-22
ASTM E 284-22
ASTM E 3011-22
ASTM E 3073-22
ASTM E 3280-22
ASTM F 1743-22
ASTM F 1867-22
ASTM F 2067-22
ASTM F 2910-22
ASTM F 3002-22
ASTM F 3606-22
ASTM G 174-22
BS EN 13209-1:2022
BS EN 13411-3:2022
BS EN 17736:2022
BS EN IEC 62037-7:2022
BS EN IEC 62052-41:2022
BS EN ISO 3679:2022
BS EN ISO 9455-1:2022
BS EN ISO 21801-2:2022
BS EN ISO/CIE 11664-6:2022
BS ISO 362-3:2022
BS ISO 923:2022
BS ISO 1151-8:2022
BS ISO 1827:2022
BS ISO 2782-1:2022
BS ISO 2789:2022
BS ISO 3163:2022
BS ISO 3600:2022
BS ISO/IEC 19944-2:2022
BS ISO/IEC 26563:2022
CAN/CSA Z900.2.2:22
CAN/CSA Z900.2.4:22
CSA/C22.2 No. 206:22
CSA/C22.2 No. 45.1:22
IAPMO/ANSI/CAN Z124.10-2022
IEC 60115-4-2022
IEC 60216-6-2022
IEC 60352-6-2022
IEC 60601-2-43-2022
IEC 60700-3-2022
IEC 60747-16-8-2022
IEC 60806-2022
IEC 61558-2-20-2022
IEC 62040-1-2022
IEC 62287-1-2022
IEC 63098-2-2022
IEC TR 63246-4-2022
IEC TR 63401-1-2022
IEEE Std 802.3db-2022
IEEE Std C37.2-2022
ISO 171:2022
ISO 1675:2022
ISO 2702:2022
ISO 3688:2022
ISO 4214:2022
ISO 5451:2022
ISO 5776:2022
ISO 6401:2022
ISO 6707-3:2022
ISO 11783-7:2022
ISO 13004:2022
ISO 15189:2022
ISO 15707:2022
ISO 16484-5:2022
ISO 17631:2022
ISO 18589-2:2022
ISO 19609-4:2022
ISO 20504:2022
ISO 22378:2022
ISO 22387:2022
ISO 23618:2022
ISO 24285:2022
ISO 80000-1:2022
ISO/IEC 14496-10:2022
ISO/IEC 24791-3:2022
ISO/IEC 29167-16:2022
ISO/IEEE 11073-10404:2022
ISO/IEEE 11073-10415:2022
ISO/TR 6336-30:2022
ISO/TS 23657:2022
IWA 37-2:2022
PD IEC TS 62607-5-4:2022
PD ISO/TR 6750-2:2022
PD ISO/TR 23358:2022
PD ISO/TS 4398:2022
PD ISO/TS 5255-1:2022
PD ISO/TS 5594:2022
PD ISO/TS 15791-2:2022
PD ISO/TS 16922:2022
PD ISO/TS 17321-4:2022
PD ISO/TS 17975:2022
PD ISO/TS 20224-8:2022
PD ISO/TS 20224-9:2022
PD ISO/TS 20684-3:2022
PD ISO/TS 20684-4:2022
PD ISO/TS 20684-5:2022
PD ISO/TS 20684-6:2022
PD ISO/TS 20684-7:2022
PD ISO/TS 23471:2022
PD ISO/TS 23768:2022
PD ISO/TS 37172:2022
PD ISO/TS 42502:2022
SAE J1530-2022
SAE J2851-2022
SAE J3044-2022
SAE J3058-2022
SAE J3077-2022
SAE J3102-2022
SAE J322-2022
SAE J526-2022
SAE J974-2022
UL 1977 2022-12
UL 61730-2 2022-10
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ACI PRC-506-22
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 230-2022
API MPMS 10.3 2022
API MPMS 10.6 2022
API RP 17R-2022
API RP 79-1-2022
ASTM A 1123/A 1123M-22
ASTM A 269/A 269M-22
ASTM A 815/A 815M-22
ASTM C 1072-22
ASTM C 1531-22
ASTM C 1534-22
ASTM C 167-22
ASTM C 56-22
ASTM C 821-22
ASTM D 1265-22
ASTM D 2532-22
ASTM D 2595-22
ASTM D 4007-22
ASTM D 4035-22
ASTM D 4304-22
ASTM D 4966-22
ASTM D 4970/D 4970M-22
ASTM D 6140-22
ASTM D 6523-22
ASTM D 7020-22
ASTM D 7178-22
ASTM D 7234-22
ASTM D 7590-22
ASTM D 7961-22
ASTM D 8092-22
ASTM E 1638-22
ASTM E 3025-22
ASTM E 3100-22
ASTM E 3288-22
ASTM E 3361-22
ASTM F 1962-22
ASTM F 3267-22
ASTM F 3557-22
ASTM F 3617-22
ASTM F 819-22
BS EN 14884:2022
BS EN 17632-1:2022
BS EN IEC 62228-6:2022
BS EN IEC 63356-1:2022
BS EN ISO 15189:2022
BS EN ISO 16090-1:2022
BS EN ISO 80000-1:2022
BS IEC 62951-9:2022
BS ISO 4664-1:2022
BS ISO 5631-1:2022
BS ISO 5631-2:2022
BS ISO 5794-1:2022
BS ISO 8528-12:2022
BS ISO 10010:2022
BS ISO 12620-1:2022
BS ISO 12640-3:2022
BS ISO 13209-3:2022
BS ISO 13215-2:2022
BS ISO 14100:2022
BS ISO 16609:2022
BS ISO 16889:2022
BS ISO 17123-6:2022
BS ISO 17584:2022
BS ISO 20710-1:2022
BS ISO 21438-1:2022
BS ISO 23655-1:2022
BS ISO 23678-3:2022
BS ISO 24021-1:2022
BS ISO 24185:2022
BS ISO 24196:2022
BS ISO 24224:2022
BS ISO 24678-2:2022
BS ISO 24678-3:2022
BS ISO 24678-9:2022
BS ISO 26324:2022
BS ISO/IEC 26564:2022
CAN/CSA Z900.2.3:22
CAN/CSA Z900.2.5:22
CSA 12.4:22
CSA C22.2 No. 280:22
DNV-ST-0511-2022
IEC 61196-5-2022
IEC 61987-31-2022
IEC 62496-2-5-2022
IEC 62682-2022
IEC 62951-9-2022
IEC 63098-3-2022
IEC 63245-2-2022
IEC 63364-1-2022
IEC TR 62595-1-5-2022
IEC TS 62607-5-4-2022
IEC TS 62607-6-18-2022
IEC TS 62607-6-5-2022
IEC TS 63397-2022
IEEE Std C57.12.34-2022
ISO 3616:2022
ISO 4359:2022
ISO 4680:2022
ISO 7380-2:2022
ISO 7967-3:2022
ISO 9455-6:2022
ISO 12217-2:2022
ISO 15830-2:2022
ISO 16659-1:2022
ISO 18077:2022
ISO 18264:2022
ISO 22322:2022
ISO 23369:2022
ISO 23453:2022
ISO 81060-3:2022
ISO/IEC 26563:2022
ISO/IEEE 11073-10407:2022
ISO/IEEE 11073-10420:2022
ISO/TR 6083:2022
ISO/TS 20065:2022
IWA 37-3:2022
PD CEN/TS 17459:2022
PD CLC/TS 50717:2022
PD ISO/TR 6336-30:2022
PD ISO/TS 16975-4:2022
SAE AIR 1973B-2022
SAE AIR 5938A-2022
SAE AMS 2263F-2022
SAE AMS 4365A-2022
SAE AMS 4779L-2022
SAE AMS 4782H-2022
SAE AMS 5687P-2022
SAE ARP 1084B-2022
SAE ARP 1928B-2022
SAE AS1007M-2022
SAE AS1910D-2022
SAE AS1913D-2022
SAE AS1914C-2022
SAE AS5443C-2022
SAE AS6976-2022
SAE AS81969/2A-2022
SAE AS931E-2022
SAE AS933F-2022
SAE J1979-3-2022
SAE J2057-1-2022
SAE J2057-2-2022
SAE J2057-3-2022
SAE J2057-4-2022
SAE J2686-2022
SAE J2945/1B-2022
SAE J3076-2022
SAE J3226-2022
SAE J573-2022
UL 2263 2022-07
UL 60335-2-40 2022-12
UL 62841-2-4 2022-07
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------


## popov_al

Hello!



new standards (last week)




```
API RP 1165-2022
API TR 17TR16-2022
AS 8501.3:2022
ASME B31.4-2022
ASME B31.8-2022
ASME B31.8S-2022
ASTM A 553/A 553M-22
ASTM C 114-22
ASTM C 1197-22
ASTM C 1301-22
ASTM C 1532/C 1532M-22
ASTM C 1884-22
ASTM C 1892/C 1892M-22
ASTM C 73-22
ASTM D 2639/D 2639M-22
ASTM D 2992-22
ASTM D 6184-22
ASTM D 6400-22
ASTM D 6627/D 6627M-22
ASTM D 6748-22
ASTM D 7963-22
ASTM E 1473-22
ASTM E 2476-22
ASTM E 2488-22
ASTM E 2635-22
ASTM E 3106-22
ASTM E 505-22
ASTM E 518/E 518M-22
ASTM E 519/E 519M-22
ASTM F 3136-22
ASTM F 3613-22
BS ISO 3688:2022
BS ISO 4344:2022
BS ISO 5149-4:2022
BS ISO 5433:2022
BS ISO 5946:2022
BS ISO 6980-1:2022
BS ISO 7097-2:2022
BS ISO 8100-33:2022
BS ISO 9277:2022
BS ISO 11382:2022
BS ISO 11711-2:2022
BS ISO 12604-3:2022
BS ISO 12749-2:2022
BS ISO 13810:2022
BS ISO 15388:2022
BS ISO 15830-3:2022
BS ISO 16053:2022
BS ISO 16840-3:2022
BS ISO 16976-3:2022
BS ISO 18077:2022
BS ISO 18755:2022
BS ISO 19409:2022
BS ISO 20041-1:2022
BS ISO 20187-3:2022
BS ISO 20730-2:2022
BS ISO 21334:2022
BS ISO 21940-21:2022
BS ISO 22029:2022
BS ISO 22441:2022
BS ISO 22733-1:2022
BS ISO 23265:2022
BS ISO 23524:2022
BS ISO 23604:2022
BS ISO 23669:2022
BS ISO 23942:2022
BS ISO 24084:2022
BS ISO 24229:2022
BS ISO 24417:2022
BS ISO 24543:2022
BS ISO 24675-1:2022
CAN/CSA Z900.1:22
CSA/ANSI NGV 1:22
CSA/ANSI Z21.5.1:22 (CSA 7.1:22)
CSA Z8004:22
IEC 60255-1-2022
IEC 60539-1-2022
IEC 60601-2-83-2022
IEC 60825-12-2022
IEC 61010-031-2022
IEC 61076-2-116-2022
IEC 62127-3-2022
IEC 62149-4-2022
IEC 62282-4-102-2022
IEC 62386-202-2022
IEC 62991-2022
IEC SRD 63152-2-2022
IEEE Std 802.3ck-2022
IEEE Std 802.3de-2022
ISO 4666-3:2022
ISO 5156:2022
ISO 7380-1:2022
ISO 11500:2022
ISO 12217-1:2022
ISO 12217-3:2022
ISO 14020:2022
ISO 14581:2022
ISO 14827-2:2022
ISO 14906:2022
ISO 17411:2022
ISO 18755:2022
ISO 20044:2022
ISO 22324:2022
ISO 22476-1:2022
ISO 23032:2022
ISO 23498:2022
ISO 23527:2022
ISO 24583:2022
ISO 25178-700:2022
ISO 29782:2022
ISO/IEC 15775:2022
ISO/IEC 30105-8:2022
ISO/IEEE 11073-10408:2022
ISO/TR 24422:2022
ISO/TS 05111:2022
ISO/TS 16901:2022
ISO/TS 20432:2022
ISO/TS 21602:2022
ISO/TS 23367-1:2022
SAE AIR 1780B-2022
SAE J2056/3-2022
SAE J2954/2-2022
SAE J3260-2022
UL 2849 2022-12
```


if need - write to e-mailSee More: new standards

----------


## alinor

Could you please share IEC 62881, cheers.

ali.hammoudas@gmail.com

----------


## majidhe

Re: new standards
HI please share DIN 51378:2020

Email: majidhe@gmail.com

Thank you


Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## majidhe

Re: new standards
HI please share DIN 51378:2020

Email: majidhe@gmail.com

Thank you


Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## majidhe

DIN 51378:2020

please send  DIN 51378:2020
to email : majidhe@gmail.com

thank you

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new standards (last week)




```
ANSI/ASHRAE/IES Standard 90.1-2022 (I-P edition)
API RP 13J-2023
ASME A112.6.9-2022
ASME B40.100-2022
ASME PCC-3-2022
ASME VVUQ 1-2022
ASTM C 1261-22
ASTM C 128-22
ASTM C 591-22
ASTM D 1414-22
ASTM D 1439-22
ASTM D 1765-22
ASTM D 2510-22
ASTM D 4870-22
ASTM D 5344-22
ASTM D 6426-22
ASTM D 7217-22
ASTM D 8141-22
ASTM D 8458-22
ASTM D 8491-22
ASTM E 2023-22
ASTM E 2422-22
ASTM E 2660-22
ASTM E 2868-22
ASTM E 2973-22
ASTM E 94/E 94M-22
ASTM F 1292-22
ASTM F 1521-22
ASTM F 3614-22
ASTM F 3620-22
ASTM F 593-22
BS 5892-1:2023
BS 5892-3:2023
BS EN 2235:2022
BS EN 3479:2022
BS EN 6101:2022
BS EN 17637:2022
BS EN 17644:2022
BS EN 17658:2022
BS EN ISO 2702:2022
BS EN ISO 4628-5:2022
BS ISO 4680:2022
BS ISO 5432:2022
BS ISO 6183:2022
BS ISO 6980-3:2022
BS ISO 8130-16:2022
BS ISO 10849:2022
BS ISO 11745:2022
BS ISO 12625-18:2022
BS ISO 14093:2022
BS ISO 15707:2022
BS ISO 16577:2022
BS ISO 16976-2:2022
BS ISO 17862:2022
BS ISO 18951-1:2022
BS ISO 19721:2022
BS ISO 20691:2022
BS ISO 21243:2022
BS ISO 21994:2022
BS ISO 22379:2022
BS ISO 23032:2022
BS ISO 23318:2022
BS ISO 23655-2:2022
BS ISO 23806:2022
BS ISO 24139-1:2022
BS ISO 24411:2022
BS ISO 24564:2022
BS ISO 28596:2022
BS ISO 37108:2022
IEC 60034-18-1-2022
IEC 60721-2-6-2022
IEC 61800-3-2022
IEC TS 63134-2022
JEDEC JESD254-2022
JEDEC JESD312-2022
JEDEC JESD51-52A-2022
PD CEN/TR 17842-1:2022
PD ISO/TS 32002:2022
UL 583 2022-12
```


if need - write to e-mail

----------

